# Childfree (by choice) Disney Lovers!



## maddhatir

Anyone else out there??!

I am childfree by choice and a Disney FREAK!! 

If anyone asks, "how you can enjoy Disney without kids?" I tell them, "obviously YOU are not doing it right!"

I have been to Disney about 16 times. 11 times it was just DH and I, and the other 5 were with BIL, SIL and the kids. I am SO looking forward to our next trip- ALONE!

All I have to say is, Disney is MUCH more enjoyable without kids- hands DOWN! Not only is it the "Happiest" place on earth- it is also the most "ROMANTIC"!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

I'm here!!!

DH and I are also childfree by choice and we LOVE Disney!!!

We have been to WDW 8 times now and cannot wait to go back again!  We have no future trips planned at this time, yet!!!  LOL!!!  You never know with the specials that Disney throws out there, we could always book a last minute trip somewhere down the line!!

I agree with Madd, Disney is VERY romantic without kids!!  DH & I especially love EPCOT!!!  World Showcase is the epitomy of romantic at WDW, JMO!

Anyone have plans to visit Disney this year?!


----------



## PammieJ

LOL at this thread. although we're not "child free", we're free of the children, because they're now all adults!  Hooray!  

DH and I have a blast at Disney, and you're right.....it's very romantic.

Had only one bad experience at Artists Point restaurant with a toddler meltdown.  Won't go back, b/c the staff was not concerned about our frustration.

However, every other WDW experience has been awesome.  Headed back in September, which is a very child-free time to gp.    All the kids are in school, (except the homeschooled ones, or the ones whose parents pull them out of school), but overall very, very quiet and uncrowded.  I'ts hurricaine season, but we've been lucky, going the end of the month.  And it's very warm, which I love, being from New England.


----------



## maddhatir

Hi Pammie! ITA agree- if the kids are adults, you are now considered, at least, "free"

DH and I did Disney in Sept 06. ITA- the crowds were very low, but the heat was insane. The low crowds made the heat more tolerable though. 

OT- is anyone else having problems posting? I can't seem to edit my posts and sometimes all the words are underlined.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

I'm here! childfree...and oh so happy!!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

PammieJ said:


> Had only one bad experience at Artists Point restaurant with a toddler meltdown.  Won't go back, b/c the staff was not concerned about our frustration.



Hi Pammie!

We had the same experience at Bongo's in Downtown Disney!  We purposely made ressies for a late dinner after seeing LaNouba, thinking all the families would have the kiddies in bed by then!  Just after we were served our meal they seated a family next to us with a 2 year old and an about 6 mos. old baby.  The baby cried throughout our entire meal!!!  The family just ignored the baby as if it wasn't there!!  We never ate a meal so fast, but how sad......

We also like going during the fall but we prefer October because we love the Food & Wine Festival.



maddhatir said:


> OT- is anyone else having problems posting? I can't seem to edit my posts and sometimes all the words are underlined.



No problems posting here Madd.


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> No problems posting here Madd.



I posted my problem on the Tech forum. Of course, I had the problem posting there too.  It is not all the time.

Hi Tiffany!!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hola Tiffany!!!




maddhatir said:


> I posted my problem on the Tech forum. Of course, I had the problem posting there too.  It is not all the time.



Have you tried to log out and log back in?  That's odd that your all of sudden having that problem!  Is it only on this thread or is it happening when you post on other threads?


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hola Tiffany!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to log out and log back in?  That's odd that your all of sudden having that problem!  Is it only on this thread or is it happening when you post on other threads?



It just started today here on this thread. But I did have a problem when I just posted the problem on the tech board. 

I will try and log out and see what happens! Thanks for the suggestion

BRB


----------



## jeankeri

Hello Madd!
 Well, I am not child free, but my oldest has outgrown going while I continue my downward spiral into Disney bliss. Have to get my fix at least once a year. Really wanting to hear about the child free fun everyone is having, and will be living vicariously through you all for the next few years...


----------



## maddhatir

Hey JK!!!!!!!

Some people might think child-free people party like celebs b/c we do not have kids, but we are just like everyone else 

Welcome!!!!


----------



## SanFranciscan

My husband thinks that we would fight more if we had children.  We have been together long enough that children we had in the beginning of our relationship could be starting adult lives of their own now, but he is probably right that we would have fought more.  

I think that Disney World has a great deal of charm, but I am not sure whether I would describe it as "romantic."  Maybe.  What is your definition of romantic?  I do think that trains and riverboats are romantic though, and Disney World has those.  Yeah, maybe it would fit my definition of romantic.  I have only been there once, but we are planning to return in September.  Let's see how that shapes my opinion of its romance factor.


----------



## JennMouse32

PammieJ said:


> LOL at this thread. although we're not "child free", we're free of the children, because they're now all adults!  Hooray!
> 
> DH and I have a blast at Disney, and you're right.....it's very romantic.
> 
> Had only one bad experience at Artists Point restaurant with a toddler meltdown.  Won't go back, b/c the staff was not concerned about our frustration.
> 
> However, every other WDW experience has been awesome.  Headed back in September, which is a very child-free time to gp.    All the kids are in school, (except the homeschooled ones, or the ones whose parents pull them out of school), but overall very, very quiet and uncrowded.  I'ts hurricaine season, but we've been lucky, going the end of the month.  And it's very warm, which I love, being from New England.


from my exprience september is the best time to go.. its really very empty   in disney standards.. everyone is back at school and back at work after the summer break and the"normal" vacation period... 

I went that time last year with my best friend(without her 2 year old son), and other than once(for soarin' in the late afternoon)  we didnt have to wait in line for more than 10 mins..  which was great.. we were able to do more things and more quickly with that kind of wait time


----------



## Alesia




----------



## maddhatir

SanFranciscan said:


> My husband thinks that we would fight more if we had children.  We have been together long enough that children we had in the beginning of our relationship could be starting adult lives of their own now, but he is probably right that we would have fought more.
> 
> I think that Disney World has a great deal of charm, but I am not sure whether I would describe it as "romantic."  Maybe.  What is your definition of romantic?  I do think that trains and riverboats are romantic though, and Disney World has those.  Yeah, maybe it would fit my definition of romantic.  I have only been there once, but we are planning to return in September.  Let's see how that shapes my opinion of its romance factor.



My idea of romantic is more of a "feeling". Not necessarily, "things". It is the feeling you get just being able to walk leisurely together, taking it easy not rushing, strolling through the World Showcase having a drink in each country, sitting on a bench and people watching...............instead of rushing to the bus after the parks close with everyone else, walk to the back of the park and enjoy the peace and quiet. Wander off on the trails in the AK.............................

Hope you can feel it in September


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


>



Hey Alesia!!!!

I can't see your pic


----------



## JennMouse32

this trip in Septemeber, will be my cousins first trip without the kids.. she has 3  kids,   ds12, ds5, and dd1.. her husband and my mom will be babysitting for her while we are down there.. She is sooo excited it about it,   the 12year old is jealous that he doesnt get to go..​


----------



## Tinker_

"I'm watching you Wazowski.. always watching you..."
Just sneakin in to say HI!  Not CF- just love my peeps!


----------



## maddhatir

Tinker_ said:


> "I'm watching you Wazowski.. always watching you..."
> Just sneakin in to say HI!  Not CF- just love my peeps!



Hey sweetie!


----------



## pizzachica

Hey! Who started the CF stuff without me???


----------



## maddhatir

I'm sorry  That would be ME!


----------



## pizzachica

I'm so hurt I'm gonna grab my pearls and swoon....


----------



## maddhatir

pizzachica said:


> I'm so hurt I'm gonna grab my pearls and swoon....




deja va- didn't I just read that elsewhere?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> My idea of romantic is more of a "feeling". Not necessarily, "things". It is the feeling you get just being able to walk leisurely together, taking it easy not rushing, strolling through the World Showcase having a drink in each country, sitting on a bench and people watching...............instead of rushing to the bus after the parks close with everyone else, walk to the back of the park and enjoy the peace and quiet. Wander off on the trails in the AK.............................
> 
> Hope you can feel it in September



DITTO!!!



pizzachica said:


> I'm so hurt I'm gonna grab my pearls and swoon....



Such a sassy girl!!


----------



## pizzachica

You ain't seen nothing yet....

Gee Madd...wherever would you see such a thing????


----------



## pizzachica

And you and Tammy remember...nobody better lay a finger on my BUTTerfinger!


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Does "empty nester" count-at least during college semesters??? Does I LOVE having just me & my husband alone in our house count?  (althought I do love when the kids come home for about a week! heehee!) 
We went to Disney for our 25th Anniversary.  It was marvelous! Definitely romantic & just a joy to do whatever we wanted.  
We heading back for a quick weekend w/our DD21 & BFF-who hasn't been to WDW since she was 4!  I can't wait!  Debbie


----------



## TKDizneyluver

pizzachica said:


> And you and Tammy remember...nobody better lay a finger on my BUTTerfinger!



Bwahahahahahahha!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

iwannbindisnee said:


> Does "empty nester" count-at least during college semesters??? Does I LOVE having just me & my husband alone in our house count?  (althought I do love when the kids come home for about a week! heehee!)
> We went to Disney for our 25th Anniversary.  It was marvelous! Definitely romantic & We heading back for a quick weekend w/our DD21 & BFF-who hasn't been to WDW since she was 4!  I can't wait!  Debbie



That is a nice feeling too! I know this is selfish but when we were there with the kids, no one wanted to do the fun rides like ToT etc. I was thinking- this really sucks See, right there- that is why I do not have kids


----------



## JennMouse32

one reason of many  i dont want kids, there is that period of not really being able to do much with them fun like that​


----------



## iwannbindisnee

Mad, so right!  we don't have to worry about "the kids will feel bad if we go on that b/c they can't yet or they are afraid". We could jsut do it!!!  I also try to go w/ girlfirends every other year to do the things kids & guys don't want to do...BUT, that's another thread! Deb


----------



## TKDizneyluver

iwannbindisnee said:


> Does "empty nester" count-at least during college semesters??? Does I LOVE having just me & my husband alone in our house count?  (althought I do love when the kids come home for about a week! heehee!)
> We went to Disney for our 25th Anniversary.  It was marvelous! Definitely romantic & just a joy to do whatever we wanted.
> We heading back for a quick weekend w/our DD21 & BFF-who hasn't been to WDW since she was 4!  I can't wait!  Debbie



Debbie you guys are going to have a great time!!

And I would love to do a trip sometime with just my girlfriends!!  Talk about having a great time!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Debbie you guys are going to have a great time!!
> 
> And I would love to do a trip sometime with just my girlfriends!!  Talk about having a great time!!!!



I always kid that if I went with the girls (who are all Disney freaks), every morning, we would be jumping on the beds sceaming we are in Disney! Guys do not tend to enjoy those kinds of things


----------



## JennMouse32

maddhatir said:


> I always kid that if I went with the girls (who are all Disney freaks), every morning, we would be jumping on the beds sceaming we are in Disney! Guys do not tend to enjoy those kinds of things


i dont recall jumping on the bed.. but me and my best friend  were for sure yelling and freaking out when we got to our room..​


----------



## maddhatir

JennMouse32 said:


> *i dont recall jumping on the bed*.. but me and my best friend  were for sure yelling and freaking out when we got to our room..​



THAT would be something you WOULD recall!


----------



## babyrich

We are also childless by choice and we love Disney. My DH has been going since he was a kid; but I went for the first time on our honeymoon. I have been to DL before; but WDW in better. 

Everytime we see kids having meltdowns, we laugh and walk in the other direction. We find the funniest times are on the bus after the park closes and the parents have had it and the kids are cranky. We are even more thankful that we chose kitties.


----------



## JennMouse32

yeah i probably would recall something like that...  but i do recall waking up at 4am and taking a nice quiet dip in the resort pools.. lol​


----------



## maddhatir

(sorry I can't quote b/c SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH THE DIS! Helllllloooooooo!?)

OK- OMG that is one thing I NEVER thought about doing! A late night (early morning) dip in the pool!!!!! 

I am putting that one in the vault. Thanks!


----------



## zima-cheryl

OMG -- you all are 3 pages ahead of me...

Tiffany -- how are things w/you all?  Is Lestat playing w/his cousins yet?  or are they still separated?  And how are things on the job front?

Regarding the romantic comments -- ITA!  DH & I have been there numerous times & always make it romantic.  I think the romance is more in what you do & how you approach it than the things there.  Long, leisurely dinners, cocktails @ epcot on the water, walking along & holding hands at the Boardwalk, picnic @ AK in a quiet corner....  It can be very romantic if you are not running around like a loony bird.  

As for kids, we have 1 dog & 3 cats... that keeps us plenty busy.  I figure I have a hard enough time keeping myself straight, no way I could supervise a kid.  Honestly I'd rather not have kids than be that mother you read about in the paper who forgot her kid in the car, or left the kid for 10 minutes to run to the store or what ever....  If I can't do it right, I'm not going to do it at all (and don't tell me you haven't read those stories in the news).

We are planning a trip to WDW in 2011 (assuming DH lands a job here pretty soon).  Going to go w/the in-laws.  I think FIL will have a lot of fun.  His fiance...not so sure.  She likes to cook and host parties so we decided to go during Food & Wine.  I'm hoping she will enjoy the tastings and speakers.  That is the one thing we struggle with... she just doesn't like much.  DH tries to include them but even when she goes it is obvious she is not enjoying herself.  Guess I can't complain...I've heard of & seen some real nasty MIL's.  So if our MIL just quietly doesn't enjoy herself we should complain too much.  

OMG...PWI'ing so I should put the key board down (but I won't )


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> OMG -- you all are 3 pages ahead of me...
> 
> Tiffany -- how are things w/you all?  Is Lestat playing w/his cousins yet?  or are they still separated?  And how are things on the job front?




he's been coming out on his own a bit, but still hisses and growls at the boy cats and runs back to our door wanting in...the girl he doesn't have a problem with, but as of right now he doesn't spend enough time out to really play with her...he gets too scared and upset at the boys...


----------



## maddhatir

Happy V Day CF peeps!

Just enjoying the mornin'  Mimosas!! Wait- it's 12:03 now. Enjoyng the morning and afternoon Mimosas!


----------



## mmsince28

Happy V Day CF peeps!

Just enjoying the mornin'  Mimosas!! Wait- it's 12:03 now. Enjoyng the morning and afternoon Mimosas![/QUOTE]

DW and I are childfree by choice, and absolutely LOVE WDW!!! Going back this November, and the one after that, and the one after that...etc


----------



## JennMouse32

i dont know about the happy part​


----------



## JennMouse32

maddhatir said:


> (sorry I can't quote b/c SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH THE DIS! Helllllloooooooo!?)
> 
> OK- OMG that is one thing I NEVER thought about doing! A late night (early morning) dip in the pool!!!!!
> 
> I am putting that one in the vault. Thanks!


yeah its really nice.. no kids to deal with.. its nice and relaxing.. quiet.. hmmmm   very nice.. hehe i did it last year at pop    so i probably will do it again this year at CBR​


----------



## Shyvioletisme

JennMouse32 said:


> yeah its really nice.. no kids to deal with.. its nice and relaxing.. quiet.. hmmmm   very nice.. hehe i did it last year at pop    so i probably will do it again this year at CBR​



when we stayed at CBR for our honeymoon, we took late night dips in our village pool almost everynight...it was so nice having the pool all to us! So relaxing...


----------



## JennMouse32

yeah  it was at pop.. im pretty much a night owl anyways.. so it works out will.. you can pretty much do what you want in the pool.. take as much time, actaully swim, and not have to worry about bumping into anyone!​


----------



## zima-cheryl

JennMouse32 said:


> you can pretty much do what you want in the pool.. take as much time, actaully swim, and not have to worry about bumping into anyone!​



And not have to worry about anyone doing a cannon ball on your head!


----------



## JennMouse32

zima-cheryl said:


> And not have to worry about anyone doing a cannon ball on your head!


very very good point ​


----------



## KRIS10420

Hey Everyone!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DH and I are childfree by choice, me a Disney lover, him not so much. Our only trip to WDW was in Sept 06 and I had a great time. Crowds were low but the heat was a little much.  Some day I may go back but I know DH never will.


----------



## Kennywife

Hey guys, haven't heard from ya in a while. 

Well, me and Kenny are childless not by choice. We want children, but at this moment, my fibroids are getting in the way. It may change one day. My cousin and her gf are cf. I don't hold judgement toward anyone cf, hey I didn't know myself if I wanted any or not for a long time until a year ago. Unfortunately, my body may have decided for me. 

Oh well....me and Kenny are happy and that's what counts. I'm going to WDW June 1-7 and then we're going to DL for Kenny's b-day in July. Plus, we're going to Vegas again. I'm also hoping to talk Kenny into seeing the new Walt Disney Museum in San Fran. This fall, Kenny is going to take a longer vacay and we're going to the F&W thing at WDW. (I work as a travel writer, so I get a lot of opportunities to hit the road). 

Been thinking about you guys and glad to know you're all doing good.

Anna


----------



## Tinker_

Hope everyone had a great V day!

So- since I am taking my first CF trip on my honeymoon.. in Oct.. what do you guys suggest for a super romantic spot?  And what do you suggest for a super fun spot for DF?  He has never gone without my son with us- so I want to show him the grown up side of WDW


----------



## zima-cheryl

Tinker_ said:


> Hope everyone had a great V day!
> 
> So- since I am taking my first CF trip on my honeymoon.. in Oct.. what do you guys suggest for a super romantic spot?  And what do you suggest for a super fun spot for DF?  He has never gone without my son with us- so I want to show him the grown up side of WDW



Congrats on your upcoming wedding!

My first thought, if you can swing it, would be Victoria & Alberts.  Total splurge if you want to have a super nice dinner.

On the more reasonable side, check out Paradiso 37 @ DTD.  Great food, tequila & if you are lucky music when you are there.  Follow it up w/the balloon ride & cocktails @ Ragalan Road.  Maybe you could even score La Nouba tickets; that is a great show.

If you feel adventerous try a tour -- we did the Segway Tour at Epcot last trip & it was a blast!  They have anything from an hour to a full day.... just a matter of how much time & $$ you want to spend.

October is Food & Wine so maybe do a Party for the Senses or some other special event?  Desserts or a wine tasting maybe?  Or just grab a couple glasses of champagne & hang out at the welcome center relaxing.  

A picnic @ AK would be nice too.  When you get the picnic choose a spot far away from the pickup location.  We had ours in the Oasis & except for one coulple that looked lost & a family that stopped a few minutes to rest we had it to ourselves.  Shady, cool, quiet and very nice.  

And most important, make sure every reservation you make notes it is your honeymoon, and wear the buttons.  The CM's will do all sorts of little things to make it an extra special trip.


----------



## Tinker_

Thank you so much!  For some reason I has not even thought about Victoria and Alberts!  I will def make a ressie- he will love that!  I am not a drinker, but DF is (and I dont mind coming along for the ride!) so good to know about Paradiso 37- I didn't even know it exsisted!!  We are also planning on La Nouba- We have never seen it so we are super duper excited!


----------



## maddhatir

Tinker_ said:


> Hope everyone had a great V day!
> 
> So- since I am taking my first CF trip on my honeymoon.. in Oct.. what do you guys suggest for a super romantic spot?  And what do you suggest for a super fun spot for DF?  He has never gone without my son with us- so I want to show him the grown up side of WDW



Hey you!!!

ITA with everything Cheryl said! 

I 2nd the Segway tour!! DH actually said it was the funnest thing he has ever done n Disney! This year we are gong to do the one at Fort Wilderness. 

If I were you- I would do the Epcot tour first. It was fun to be in the World Showcase when it was closed!!!!

I would like to add- just take it slow and enjoy being alone. You will see Disney in a whole new light!


----------



## Tinker_

I would love to try the segway tour- but do you know how clumsy I am?  HA!  Of course, I guess they give you a helmet so I prob couldn't hurt myself tooo bad!  

I don't plan on being up before noon at all on this trip! ha!  It will be soo nice to sleep in- stay up super late, and not have to worry about a 'schedule'.

EP is my favorite park, so I am sure we will spend a lot of time there!

So, which resort to guys guys recommend as being the most CF?  We were thinking we would stay at WL, but I am open to suggestions!  It's not that we dont want to be around ANY kids, but we would like to relax as much as possible.  Keep in mind we do have a little one, he is just not going on this trip- so it's our one chance to do grown up stuff!


----------



## maddhatir

Tinker_ said:


> I would love to try the segway tour- but do you know how clumsy I am?  HA!  Of course, I guess they give you a helmet so I prob couldn't hurt myself tooo bad!
> 
> I don't plan on being up before noon at all on this trip! ha!  It will be soo nice to sleep in- stay up super late, and not have to worry about a 'schedule'.
> 
> EP is my favorite park, so I am sure we will spend a lot of time there!
> 
> So, which resort to guys guys recommend as being the most CF?  We were thinking we would stay at WL, but I am open to suggestions!  It's not that we dont want to be around ANY kids, but we would like to relax as much as possible.  Keep in mind we do have a little one, he is just not going on this trip- so it's our one chance to do grown up stuff!




Cassi- trust me, you could ride a Segway  It is a bit scary at first, but you catch on quick- it's easy!!

I wouldn't say one resort has less kids than another, but, I think you would _notice_ the kids more at a value or any resort with a "food court". Also, Some of the resorts have "quiet pools" you can go to to get away from the kiddies too. I have a feeling we will be doing that at the BWV.


----------



## Tinker_

OK, you are convincing me!  I can ride a horse, so I should be able to ride a Segway, right!?  Chad will want to get one for the store- LOL- can you see him rolling around a WM on one? hahahaha!

I am hoping the October thing will help us- we shall see!


----------



## Tinker_

OK, you are convincing me!  I can ride a horse, so I should be able to ride a Segway, right!?  Chad will want to get one for the store- LOL- can you see him rolling around a WM on one? hahahaha!

I am hoping the October thing will help us- we shall see!


----------



## Alesia

Tinker_ said:


> Thank you so much!  For some reason I has not even thought about Victoria and Alberts!  I will def make a ressie- he will love that!  I am not a drinker, but DF is (and I dont mind coming along for the ride!) so good to know about Paradiso 37- I didn't even know it exsisted!!  We are also planning on La Nouba- We have never seen it so we are super duper excited!



We saw La Nouba last year. It was incredible!

Chris and I are already talking about our first child-free trip - even though it's about 10 years away. Were definitely planning on drinking around the world. Whether we'll make it around the entire WS remains to be seen.


----------



## beatlesblonde

Hello CF peeps, hope you don't mind me crashing the party. DH and I are also CF by choice (as much as both our mothers whine they're going to have to settle for furry grandkids   )  We got engaged at WDW, got married at WDW and are planning 3 trips this year. Every time we see a crying kid or a parent struggling with the stroller and diaper bag we just smile and keep on walking. If you have kids, more power to ya, but it ain't for us.


----------



## Tinker_

Alesia!  You could sneak one in now! hahaha!  That's what we are doing!  I justified it by telling myself that he gets to go for 8 days in May- and when we are gone he gets quality MeMe and Pops time.

Yanno- maybe I will throw one or two back- why not, right? haha!


----------



## JenSop

Child free here and HUGE Disney lovers!!!

I've been going regularly since I was 8 years old, but DH only did two trips before we got married - one when he was really little and one in HS.  Well, let's just say that I didn't have to work hard to convert him to the Disney-lovin' side!  The best thing we ever did was buy into DVC.  Now we're always planning our next trip.  Since joining, we did a big extended family trip in '08 with my parents and grandmother, then drove down last summer just the two of us.  Now this year we'll be there at the end of July (DH is a teacher, so mostly summer trips for us), then I'm doing a girls-only trip in October.  (I am SO excited for that one!!!)  We're also planning out long range for a really special trip in 2012 - plan to get a Grand Villa at AKV and take my parents again, grandmother, and my sister and her DH and two little girls.  I can't wait to see my nieces faces when they experience Disney for the first time!

Look, I know I'm a "grown-up", but seriously, I just still feel like a big kid - and nothing does that more than my Disney trips.  (Only I'm a big kid that enjoys partaking in all the alcoholic beverages Disney has to offer. )

I don't know if I ever want kids.  As some friends have told me, I may look like I'm in my twenties, but my eggs are my real age and have a certain shelf life.  Oh well, if I eventually get the urge and it's too late, I think we'll look into adoption.  In the meantime, I'm happy being a pet parent.  

And I'm happily counting down to my TWO Disney trips this year!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> We saw La Nouba last year. It was incredible!
> 
> Chris and I are already talking about our first child-free trip - even though it's about 10 years away. Were definitely planning on drinking around the world. Whether we'll make it around the entire WS remains to be seen.



Whaaaaaaat!? 10 years!? Are you waiting for Carly to go to college??  

ITA with Cassi- sneak one in soon! 



beatlesblonde said:


> Hello CF peeps, *hope you don't mind me crashing the party*. DH and I are also CF by choice (as much as both our mothers whine they're going to have to settle for furry grandkids   )  We got engaged at WDW, got married at WDW and are planning 3 trips this year. Every time we see a crying kid or a parent struggling with the stroller and diaper bag we just smile and keep on walking. If you have kids, more power to ya, but it ain't for us.



  Welcome! 

No worries- no crashing here- just joining in!



JenSop said:


> Child free here and HUGE Disney lovers!!!



 Congrats on the DVC purchase! Lucky you. DH has already told me flat out "no buying a DVC" He is NOT a Disney freak like me.  But, I have my evil plan in place to try and change that......even if it is just a little bit


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> Whaaaaaaat!? 10 years!? Are you waiting for Carly to go to college??
> 
> ITA with Cassi- sneak one in soon!



We are going in about 4 years, but Carly will be with us, so it won't be child-free. Honestly, though, she's better company than most adults I know.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

beatlesblonde said:


> Hello CF peeps, hope you don't mind me crashing the party. DH and I are also CF by choice (as much as both our mothers whine they're going to have to settle for furry grandkids   )  We got engaged at WDW, got married at WDW and are planning 3 trips this year. Every time we see a crying kid or a parent struggling with the stroller and diaper bag we just smile and keep on walking. If you have kids, more power to ya, but it ain't for us.



welcome!!!  I followed your planning journal on the wedding board!!! You are definitely not crashing in...glad to have you here!!


----------



## JenSop

Maddhatir: You could always get a really small resale contract!  

DH was having HUGE buyer's remorse after we bought DVC.  Huge.  Then we took that first trip as DVC with my parents and grandmother, staying at Beach Club.  I still remember day 2 of our trip - we were walking over to Epcot through the International Gateway and he came right out and said he was really glad we bought in, and that he would just be glad when it was paid off.  Well, we're almost all paid off and plan to do a small add-on next year!

Seriously, he will sometimes email me from work and include links to things he's read on allears.net!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Happy Friday Everyone!!! ​


----------



## jelloarms

I am 22 years old but I DO NOT plan on having any children.  They are expensive. .  I think about my mom raising us and I just think...gosh all that money and time she spent_ "putting up with our crap"_ could have gone to a better use.  She never had much free time...I guess b/c her job entails her taking her work home with her.  I guess mostly I'm just selfish and want to spend my paychecks on ME.

But yeah, I LOVE Disney, and I can't talk about it with anyone in real life b/c no one loves it as much as I do.  Thank goodness for the Disboards!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Tinker_ said:


> I would love to try the segway tour- but do you know how clumsy I am?  HA!  Of course, I guess they give you a helmet so I prob couldn't hurt myself tooo bad!
> 
> I don't plan on being up before noon at all on this trip! ha!  It will be soo nice to sleep in- stay up super late, and not have to worry about a 'schedule'.
> 
> EP is my favorite park, so I am sure we will spend a lot of time there!
> 
> So, which resort to guys guys recommend as being the most CF?  We were thinking we would stay at WL, but I am open to suggestions!  It's not that we dont want to be around ANY kids, but we would like to relax as much as possible.  Keep in mind we do have a little one, he is just not going on this trip- so it's our one chance to do grown up stuff!



I was the "slow one" in our group & by the end of the tour even I was buzzing around comfortably on the thing.  If I can manage it you would do fine!!  Although if you want to do the World Showcase tour before WS opens you'll have to be up early (the tour we had was at 9am if I remember right).  Of course you could do a later tour, but I was worried about WS being open & Possibly running people over.  

As for a resort, I really liked the Boardwalk.  Near Epcot, balcony off the room, quiet, near the ESPN club and lots to do in that area at night.
Another option would be the Sw'olphin (Swan/Dolphin) 
We were in the Dolphin w/a room facing Epcot.  Nice rooms and you won't believe how quiet they are!!!  You don't hear anyone in the halls & if you close the slider in the room you don't hear any noise from the boardwalk or the boats.  I was amazed how quiet those rooms were.  Only down side is the walk to Epcot is about 20 minutes.  

For the Moderates maybe French Quarter - nice decor & not too big.  We've never had problems there but some folks complain about the bus service.  I didn't like Riverside or Coronodo simply because the rooms are soooo sprawled out - and we seem to get the room furthest away from everything.  I imagine if you could get a room near checkin, the food court, etc. it might be a better experience.  

I'd avoid the value resorts, simply because that is where the groups tend to go.  Imagine 20 - 30 kids (scouts, band, cheer leaders, what ever) and only 2 or 3 adult chaperones....  No Thanks!  





beatlesblonde said:


> Hello CF peeps, hope you don't mind me crashing the party.





JenSop said:


> Child free here and HUGE Disney lovers!!!





jelloarms said:


> I am 22 years old but I DO NOT plan on having any children.



Welcome All!  You will find we are mostly harmless to ourselves & others here.


----------



## HockeyKat

Sorry it took me so long to find you all!

Life has been crazy here, training for the princess half and then I had a hockey tournament last weekend.  

I leave for WDW in 10 days!   


Oh, and for those that don't know... I'm Kat, 34, and can never remember wanting children.    DH doesn't either.   He's the Disney freak, but he got me to drink the kool-aid on our first trip together in 2006.   We bought DVC in 2007 and go at least twice a year.


----------



## PammieJ

Any suggestions for the Disney Dining Plan for adults who are not interested in a scream-fest with kids?

I'm seeing mixed reviews on Cat Cora's restaurant.....anyone been?

What about Raglan Road???  We were thinking about hitting that after Cirque du Soleil.

We love Boma, and yes, there will be kids, but if I immerse myself in food, I can zone out the noise!! LOL


Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike kiddos, but mine are all grown up, and for what it cost me to fly to Orlando from Northern New England, I really am trying to plan for an adult-friendly week.  

so..I welcome your suggestions!  Thanks, PammieJ.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hey Guys!!!

Glad to see some old peeps back & welcome to all the newbies poppin' in!!!

Kat I can't believe your heading to Disney in 10 days!!!  Where are you staying this time around?  How many days?  Did you make some ADR's?  Come on Chica spill the goods cuz you know we're living vicariously through you!!!

Pammie I'm with you, I don't dislike kids but it's nice to have a meal or two without a bunch of families around.  And I agree about Boma too I love the place so much I can tune the kiddies out!  Plus we love having cocktails in Victoria Falls Lounge upstairs.

I can't help with Cat Cora's place but I do know that in the evening Raglan Road would be a good choice!  We stopped in there for drinks one night around 9:00 and it was not crowded nor were there any kids.  I think with the opening of T-Rex it has helped families choose the "adventure" meal over the pub meal, which is good for us!!

We also had a good meal on our last visit at Fulton's Crab House.  We chose a little later meal time and were seated on the 2nd floor overlooking the lake which was really nice!

I would also suggest a later seating time at one of the World Showcase restaurants, we have always had really good luck having a more "couple" friendly meal there too!

Hopefully more peeps will chime in and offer some more suggestions.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am going to come right out and admit I don't like kids.  Sorry.   I can tolerate a well-behaved child or two, but not much more.  

I ate at Kouzzina (Cat Cora's restaurant) and loved it.   Raglan Road is also good.   My favorite, though, is Narcoosee's.   If you time it so your ADR is around Wishes, it is also my fav spot in WDW to watch Wishes.  It's so much better with a glass of wine in your hand!!  

Fulton's is also awesome.  They have a great set of cheaper lunch specials, so it might be a good idea to do dinner at lunch and then do counter service or pizza in the room, one day.  

Maya Grill at Coronado Springs is another quiet place to eat (takes a while, though).  


WDW trip... I am going with 6 women from the WISH boards.  We are all doing the Princess Half Marathon together on March 7th.   I drive down Wed the 3rd, and am staying at CBR for the 3rd and 4th with 2 other women.   On Fri the 5th, 2 other women arrive and we are staying at the Swan.   Saturday we move to BWV 2 bedroom and are there through Mon AM, when the original 2 women and I go back to CBR.  Complicated!!

ADRS... right now I think we are doing Raglan Rd on Thurs night, Cali Grill or Kona on Fri night, Brown Derby for lunch on Sat, Portobello's on Sat night, the princess Norway breakfast on Sunday morning after the race, and Rose and Crown for dinner on Sunday night.   Monday, we haven't decided yet.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

PammieJ said:


> Any suggestions for the Disney Dining Plan for adults who are not interested in a scream-fest with kids?
> 
> I'm seeing mixed reviews on Cat Cora's restaurant.....anyone been?
> 
> What about Raglan Road???  We were thinking about hitting that after Cirque du Soleil.
> 
> We love Boma, and yes, there will be kids, but if I immerse myself in food, I can zone out the noise!! LOL
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike kiddos, but mine are all grown up, and for what it cost me to fly to Orlando from Northern New England, I really am trying to plan for an adult-friendly week.
> 
> so..I welcome your suggestions!  Thanks, PammieJ.





well I"m not much help as we eat 99% of our meals counter service, but we ate at Wolfgang Puck's on our honeymoon and it was really good. The prices weren't too outrageous and the food was REALLY good. We had a free slice of pumpkind cheesecake for dessert and it was to die for...it had homemade caramel and a yummy cream on the side...


----------



## KRIS10420

Hey Everyone!!






 to all the Newbies and it's good to be back with the gang.

Sorry I haven't been around much but I must confess About a month ago a friend turned me on to the Sookie Stackhouse books and I have been reading like crazy, which then led me to the Trueblood episodes (I know, I know I am so behind the times, but I am crawling out from under my rock), so I have been spending most of my free time watching Trueblood or reading the books. 

I'm still waiting for my new car to be delivered, 3 weeks is getting a little silly, hopefully soon.

Kat, have a great trip and good luck on the marathon, sounds like you have been training hard so you should do well.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## zima-cheryl

PammieJ said:


> Any suggestions for the Disney Dining Plan for adults who are not interested in a scream-fest with kids?
> 
> I'm seeing mixed reviews on Cat Cora's restaurant.....anyone been?
> 
> What about Raglan Road???  We were thinking about hitting that after Cirque du Soleil.
> 
> We love Boma, and yes, there will be kids, but if I immerse myself in food, I can zone out the noise!! LOL
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike kiddos, but mine are all grown up, and for what it cost me to fly to Orlando from Northern New England, I really am trying to plan for an adult-friendly week.
> 
> so..I welcome your suggestions!  Thanks, PammieJ.


Ragalan Road is great.  If they still have bread pudding on the menu for dessert don't miss it!!  

Paradiso 37 @ DTD would be another nice choice.  We had a lovely supper there on the deck.  

I think outside the parks & resorts you may see fewer kids.  I don't know that parents would drag their kids too far out of the way for a meal?  They are probably going w/more convenient locations.  

Honestly - we've rarely had problems w/kids... at least not any more than we see here at home when dining @ WDW in the nicer restaurants.  You may want to, as others have mentioned, consider later meals.  But other than that I'd say just go w/what you want and worse comes to worst you can always ask to be moved to another table/section.





TKDizneyluver said:


> in the evening Raglan Road would be a good choice!  We stopped in there for drinks one night around 9:00 and it was not crowded nor were there any kids.


  Love Ragalan Road (yes I'm repeating myself... but worth the stop).




HockeyKat said:


> I am going to come right out and admit I don't like kids.  Sorry.   I can tolerate a well-behaved child or two, but not much more.


You don't have to say "sorry".... at least not here.  
I can sympathize w/you.  99% of kids just grate on my nerves.  I do okay w/my nieces & nephews, but I also find that as they get older they become much more interesting.  Babies & Toddlers are just plain boring.




HockeyKat said:


> I am going with 6 women from the WISH boards.  We are all doing the Princess Half Marathon together on March 7th.


Good For You & good luck on the Marathon!!  



KRIS10420 said:


> I'm still waiting for my new car to be delivered, 3 weeks is getting a little silly, hopefully soon.


Want to see pix when the car comes in....  Now if only there were a way you could share that new car smell over the internet!  


I'm off shortly for a library meeting.  Going to be quick -- lots of folks are staying home for the weather.  We have about 1 1/2 inches of snow but the roads are clear.  People just seem to freak out over every little flake.  

So DH has a phone interview tomorrow, and I have a call into an old boss where I used to work about another job.  And, to make it more exciting we've started looking in the Durham & Raleigh, NC area.  There just isn't much up here & for every job there are sooo many people applying.  The market down there seems a bit better (at least there are more listings).  It took me a while to emotionally get to a good place w/the idea, but I'm getting there.  And I have to confess the idea of it being an average of 10 to 15 degees warmer there makes it a bit easier to adjust to the idea of a possible move.  So we will see...  

Everyone have a great night... and if you are getting this snow, be safe.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

KRIS10420 said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> About a month ago a friend turned me on to the Sookie Stackhouse books and I have been reading like crazy,



Don't you just love them???!!!! I can't wait until the next book comes out in May...AND Charlaine Harris is doing a signing at a Borders in Dallas May 15, so we are definitely going and buying the book then!!


----------



## KRIS10420

Shyvioletisme said:


> Don't you just love them???!!!! I can't wait until the next book comes out in May...AND Charlaine Harris is doing a signing at a Borders in Dallas May 15, so we are definitely going and buying the book then!!



I do love them, my only gripe is how every book she recaps from the previous books, it would be better if one book just started where the last one left off, kind of like how the Twilight series did.  I just bought Dead and Gone yesterday in hardcover, the clerks says that it will be in paperback March 30th but nope can't wait that long.  I really like the tv series as it tells more than just Sookie's side.  I was really shocked to find out that almost the whole 1st season was from the first book, at that rate we have many more seasons to look forward to


----------



## EvilQueenT

i have two adult children 20,26 and one granddaughter 5 and as much as I love going with them I LOVE disney without them! My last trip was my sister and myself... we called it our evil sisters only family reunion 2009 because we took some grief about going without anyone else just before christmas. she's the only one who can keep my disney pace... i.e., we can do disney hard (up early and out til the crack of dawn and do it again each day). my husband was also skeptical in the past about disney without kids but make it a second honeymoon (wink wink) and throw in great dining reservations and it's magical. he tells all his friends if they don't have a good time they're not doing it right.


----------



## HockeyKat

Cheryl, I would be SOOO happy if you moved here!!   

You forgot one other perk... 8.5 hour drive to WDW!  

I am so sorry I haven't been more proactive.  I have been so busy this past week that I can barely breathe.   I think I was home for about 5 hours this past weekend that wasn't sleeping, and then Mondays I have choir practice (did I mention I auditioned for, made, and joined a choir?), and last night was more hockey.  

Tonight and tomorrow night are *breathe* nights.  

Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## PammieJ

Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  We've decided to definitely try Raglan Road and Kouzzina, but based on some other feedback, we're going to skip the Sci Fi Theatre in favor of a repeat trip to Coral Reef.  We tend to eat later in the evening, so when I make my reservations next week, I'll stick to that plan!  

This is my fourth trip (DH's third) and we can see ourselves visiting annually!  

I'm really enjoying this discussion board; I don't think you can get too much of Disney!


----------



## Tinker_

PammieJ said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  We've decided to definitely try Raglan Road and Kouzzina, but based on some other feedback, we're going to skip the Sci Fi Theatre in favor of a repeat trip to Coral Reef.  We tend to eat later in the evening, so when I make my reservations next week, I'll stick to that plan!
> 
> This is my fourth trip (DH's third) and we can see ourselves visiting annually!
> 
> I'm really enjoying this discussion board; I don't think you can get too much of Disney!



Eeesh- I made ressies yesterday, and was surprised how fast things had booked up!  This is kind of a last minute planning for us (since we usually do it a year out not 4 months out).  Chef Mickeys was totally booked the entire week!  We did snag the last ressie available at Brown Derby!  Which is great, bc we are going the opening day of Star Wars weekend, and when you eat there you get special seating at Fantasmic (aka.. dont have to fight the ridiculous crowd).


----------



## Tinker_

Awww- Tiff that is a cute picture of you and Duddy in your siggy, I haven't seen that one before!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Subscribing. We are CF


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Cheryl, I would be SOOO happy if you moved here!!
> 
> You forgot one other perk... 8.5 hour drive to WDW!
> 
> I am so sorry I haven't been more proactive.  I have been so busy this past week that I can barely breathe.   I think I was home for about 5 hours this past weekend that wasn't sleeping, and then Mondays I have choir practice (did I mention I auditioned for, made, and joined a choir?), and last night was more hockey.
> 
> Tonight and tomorrow night are *breathe* nights.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!



Don't sweat it... everyone is busy.  I appriciate any help!  He sent off a resume yesterday after talking w/folks at the Career place about how to word the cover letter.  Being from MA we don't want to have folks toss it thinking it was a mistake or blind application.  

Part of me would love to be somewhere warmer.  The other part of me is terrified by the mountain of work a move would be.  Honestly, we are pursuing both & I've put it out there for the fates to decide.  As they say... 'what is meant to be will be'.  

Good for you on the choir.  Is this a symphony thing?  Community group?  Church choir?  And what are you -- soprano, tenor, etc?  



PammieJ said:


> Thanks everyone for the suggestions.  We've decided to definitely try Raglan Road and Kouzzina, but based on some other feedback, we're going to skip the Sci Fi Theatre in favor of a repeat trip to Coral Reef.  We tend to eat later in the evening, so when I make my reservations next week, I'll stick to that plan!
> 
> This is my fourth trip (DH's third) and we can see ourselves visiting annually!
> 
> I'm really enjoying this discussion board; I don't think you can get too much of Disney!


One that I thought of to keep off the list would be Teppan Edo (sp?).  If you want quiet & kid free, that is not the place to go.  They have big, 8-seater family style tables.  It is a great show.  The chefs area amazing, but you *will *be sitting w/other folks, and as a party of two the odds of having a family of 4 or 5 is pretty high.  

You may also want to think about the more exotic restaurants (Restaurant Marrakesh for example).  I think a lot of people avoid those types of places.  They are not very adventerous so stick to things they know.  Which is probably why they almost always have walk up tables available.  But fewer people means fewer kids running around.



Tinker_ said:


> Eeesh- I made ressies yesterday, and was surprised how fast things had booked up!  This is kind of a last minute planning for us (since we usually do it a year out not 4 months out).  Chef Mickeys was totally booked the entire week!  We did snag the last ressie available at Brown Derby!  Which is great, bc we are going the opening day of Star Wars weekend, and when you eat there you get special seating at Fantasmic (aka.. dont have to fight the ridiculous crowd).


If you want an ADR that you didn't get, have the concierge at your resort or someone at guest services in the park check for you.  I think closer in people change their minds & cancel, plus despite what they say I think WDW holds some out for the guest services folks only.  We've snagged some awesome ADRs same day through guest services that way. 



roomthreeseventeen said:


> Subscribing. We are CF


Welcome!


----------



## Tinker_

TYSM!  We will try that with CM.. I booked CRT instead, but we were hoping to try some new places this year.  We go back for our honeymoon in Oct, so I am loving hearing all of the dining suggestions!  

My DS is actually anti social (like mother like son), lol- so for him, a place to eat where there are no other noisy kids is ideal (which is why we booked Brown Derby)- he says other kids are too loud and make him nervous!  He is like a 70 year old man in a 3 year olds body! ROTFLMAO.


----------



## HockeyKat

It's a community choir.  I am a 1st soprano. 

I sent you an email.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Thanks for the welcome, although, there are lots of people here who are not CF. CF = chooses not to breed. LOL.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

Tinker_ said:


> Awww- Tiff that is a cute picture of you and Duddy in your siggy, I haven't seen that one before!



thanks it is from our honeymoon!



Tinker_ said:


> My DS is actually anti social (like mother like son), lol- so for him, a place to eat where there are no other noisy kids is ideal (which is why we booked Brown Derby)- he says other kids are too loud and make him nervous!  He is like a 70 year old man in a 3 year olds body! ROTFLMAO.



lol. that was totally me as a little kid  I always complained that other kids were too loud and obnoxious..lol.


----------



## Alesia

Shyvioletisme said:


> lol. that was totally me as a little kid  I always complained that other kids were too loud and obnoxious..lol.



Me, too!

When I was 8 I got my tonsils taken out. I was so happy that I didn't have to go out and play with the other kids that I milked it for 3 weeks.


----------



## HockeyKat

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Thanks for the welcome, although, there are lots of people here who are not CF. CF = chooses not to breed. LOL.



I agree with that.   There is a difference between child-free and childless.   Yes, that will likely offend some, but choosing specifically not to have children generally does anyhow.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

HockeyKat said:


> I agree with that.   There is a difference between child-free and childless.   Yes, that will likely offend some, but choosing specifically not to have children generally does anyhow.



I agree... a lot of people tend to get them confused and think they are in the same boat as me because they don't _yet_ have children, as opposed to not wanting/not gonna have kids at all.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I agree with that.   There is a difference between child-free and childless.   Yes, that will likely offend some, but choosing specifically not to have children generally does anyhow.



Plus, I think for those who want but can't have children they wouldn't really consider themselves "child-free".


----------



## zima-cheryl

Tiffany -- side question -- how is poor Lestat doing?  Getting any better w/his "cousins"  or still having a hard time w/the move?


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> Tiffany -- side question -- how is poor Lestat doing?  Getting any better w/his "cousins"  or still having a hard time w/the move?



still doing bad...he comes out on his own some, but is still so scared of the other cats...if they just stand and look at him, it's often ok...but the second they make any movement he starts hissing/growling and runs back to our door and cries to be let back in the room. and then he cowers in the corner for a while.


----------



## Kennywife

Hey Mad, I need advice. I'm going to see my girl dx next month and I'm planning to ask on whether or not to have this fibroid removed. I want it gone. It's small enough to remove laprascopically. I am just in so much pain. (AF is a comin. )

I know that your procedure wasn't the same, but what should I look forward to afterward-wise? I just don't want to hurt anymore.

Anna


----------



## Shyvioletisme

omg...have I mentioned how much I don't like kids sometimes??? I am subbing in the library --elementary -- today and thought..ooh easy peasy..nopeugh...at least I've only got 2 more classes today left to go.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Shyvioletisme said:


> omg...have I mentioned how much I don't like kids??? I am subbing in the library elementary today and though..ooh easy peasy..nope...I swear some of these little ones are satan's little henchmen..ugh...at least I've only got 2 more classes today left to go.



LOL.

I totally like kids, I just don't want to take care of them.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

roomthreeseventeen said:


> LOL.
> 
> I totally like kids, I just don't want to take care of them.



 lol. I've generally had really good experiences as a sub...I've done it on and off for about 5 years, but man today has been the worst day I've ever had doing it and that includes my 1 day in middle school and 1 day in high school. lol. and lucky me I come back tomorrow to do it all over again..woopee


----------



## Arabella1978

Shyvioletisme said:


> omg...have I mentioned how much I don't like kids sometimes??? I am subbing in the library --elementary -- today and thought..ooh easy peasy..nope...I swear some of these little ones are satan's little henchmen..ugh...at least I've only got 2 more classes today left to go.



Ack i totally don't begrudge anyone the choice of not having kids...more power to ya!  But I hope that the above was in jest because if not, yikes!  As a parent this is about the scariest thing I could imagine one of my kids teachers, subs or otherwise, posting online!  Hopefully no one can recognize you from your siggie!  Just sayin...


----------



## HockeyKat

I imagine that everyone, parent, teacher, etc. has had a point in their life/career that they have been so fed up by behavior that they would have that kind of thought or make such a comment.  That would like include your children's teachers and caregivers.   

I doubt it's a reflection of anything other than temporary frustration, and shouldn't be taken  as "the scariest thing you can imagine."


----------



## Arabella1978

HockeyKat said:


> I imagine that everyone, parent, teacher, etc. has had a point in their life/career that they have been so fed up by behavior that they would have that kind of thought or make such a comment.  That would like include your children's teachers and caregivers.
> 
> I doubt it's a reflection of anything other than temporary frustration, and shouldn't be taken  as "the scariest thing you can imagine."



Hmm maybe?  But her picture is in her siggie...just saying it's not a great thing to advertise in jest or otherwise online!  And yes it is about the scariest thing a parent could imagine an elementary teacher saying!   Not trying to start something...it's just with the internet these days you just never know who reads what etc.


----------



## HockeyKat

I would think that the scariest thing that you could imagine w/ respect to your children would be far worse that "not liking" a child who was behaving badly in a library.    Just sayin'.


----------



## Alesia

Arabella1978 said:


> Hmm maybe?  But her picture is in her siggie...just saying it's not a great thing to advertise in jest or otherwise online!  And yes it is about the scariest thing a parent could imagine an elementary teacher saying!   Not trying to start something...it's just with the internet these days you just never know who reads what etc.



This may not be the thread for you.

Honestly, I can think of much scarier things. Now that I think about it, I've actually heard teachers say much scarier things. I know a lot of teachers and, believe it or not, they are actually human.


----------



## Arabella1978

HockeyKat said:


> I would think that the scariest thing that you could imagine w/ respect to your children would be far worse that "not liking" a child who was behaving badly in a library.    Just sayin'.



LOl that would be true if that was what I'd said, but what I said was that it was the scariest thing I could imagine an elementary school teacher saying!  Big difference!  And more then anything I am just saying that venting things like that online is not smart.  People get fired for things they post on facebook!  A forum like this is even worse because nothing is private!  Common sense online is a must these days.  I'm an author ( A childrens' book author no less) so I know how careful you have to be!  I'm so careful on Facebook account that I sometimes have to delete my friends' comments because they can reflect on me, which could affect my career.  Sad but true.


----------



## Arabella1978

Alesia said:


> This may not be the thread for you.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're right!  I would have never opened this thread!  But here's how I did..
> 
> I searched the forum with the name of an eatery I was thinking of making a reservation at, and also threw the word "KIDS" in the search term, hoping to see if it was child friendly.  This thread popped up.  I was reading through it to find the info I was hoping to find, and found the comment.  If I accidentally found it, so could anyone.  Just like any other thread on any public message board.  The other thing I saw was a lot of posts about people admitting they don't like kids.  All I'm saying is if you were a parent and you accidentally found it and it was surrounded by other posts about people not liking kids, then bam it looks like you have a teacher who hates kids and the possibility of a parent recognizing the picture in the siggie and calling saying, "Whoah that's Miss So and So.." Not good for a career!  So yeah, I'm not a childfree by choice person and I didn't mean to crash your thread, but I stumbled upon it and so can anyone else.  The internet is crazy like that, and a sense of humor doesn't always convey itself the way you think it does.  You're right teachers are human, but just like anyone else who works a job where your reputation and character really matters they have to be VERY careful.
> 
> So I'll stop 'crashing' this thread with that thought and be on my merry way!
> 
> Oh the best part!  I've figured out the place I was going to make a reservation at is listed here as a good place to go if you don't like kids!  HAHAHAHAH  Guess we'll go to Chef Mickey's instead that night!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

Arabella1978 said:


> LOl that would be true if that was what I'd said, but what I said was that it was the scariest thing I could imagine an elementary school teacher saying!  Big difference!  And more then anything I am just saying that venting things like that online is not smart.  People get fired for things they post on facebook!  A forum like this is even worse because nothing is private!  Common sense online is a must these days.  I'm an author ( A childrens' book author no less) so I know how careful you have to be!  I'm so careful on Facebook account that I sometimes have to delete my friends' comments because they can reflect on me, which could affect my career.  Sad but true.



I"ve been venting various frustrations here on our little area for several years now and it's been fine. Sorry I offended you, but when you are at the point of wanting to cry for how horrible kids are being, it's perfectly natural to vent your frustrations on here rather than break down in front of a room of 20 kids. I can't imagine that my saying that is the most horrible thing, I've been pretty open my entire life about not liking kids in general and I"ve also been subbing at schools for about 5 years and until today, I've never had a big complaint about anything. 

I do hate when someone comes to a certain area of the board seemingly to start trouble...I have no issue with anyone posting here, but when you come on to basically talk trash about something someone has said, that's not right. It's not how our thread is run, yet always seems to happen in the CF threads at some point or another.


----------



## HockeyKat

Generally, yes.  I couldn't agree more, Tiffany.  Unfortunately, wanting nor liking children is generally received about as well as advertising gender preference.    Maybe worse.   

Maybe I am the odd one out here, but I don't ever find myself in the I love children thread expressing how much I think their opinions and comments are the wrong thing to do.   I generally think people should be able to do what they want and accept the consequences for their actions.   

Thankfully, I am not a teacher nor do I have any contact with children in any way other than a twice yearly adventure with nieces and nephews, or wishing the one crying in the aisle next to me at the grocery store or at a restaurant would stop crying already.  

So I can feel free to exercise my right to say I don't like children all I want.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

HockeyKat said:


> Generally, yes.  I couldn't agree more, Tiffany.  Not wanting nor liking children is generally received about as well as advertising gender preference.    Maybe worse.





You can't honestly be serious.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Arabella1978 said:


> Alesia said:
> 
> 
> 
> This may not be the thread for you.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You're right!  I would have never opened this thread!  But here's how I did..
> 
> I searched the forum with the name of an eatery I was thinking of making a reservation at, and also threw the word "KIDS" in the search term, hoping to see if it was child friendly.  This thread popped up.  I was reading through it to find the info I was hoping to find, and found the comment.  If I accidentally found it, so could anyone.  Just like any other thread on any public message board.  The other thing I saw was a lot of posts about people admitting they don't like kids.  All I'm saying is if you were a parent and you accidentally found it and it was surrounded by other posts about people not liking kids, then bam it looks like you have a teacher who hates kids and the possibility of a parent recognizing the picture in the siggie and calling saying, "Whoah that's Miss So and So.." Not good for a career!  So yeah, I'm not a childfree by choice person and I didn't mean to crash your thread, but I stumbled upon it and so can anyone else.  The internet is crazy like that, and a sense of humor doesn't always convey itself the way you think it does.  You're right teachers are human, but just like anyone else who works a job where your reputation and character really matters they have to be VERY careful.
> 
> So I'll stop 'crashing' this thread with that thought and be on my merry way!
> 
> Oh the best part!  I've figured out the place I was going to make a reservation at is listed here as a good place to go if you don't like kids!  HAHAHAHAH  Guess we'll go to Chef Mickey's instead that night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what you are saying and that Tiff should be concerned about "what" she is saying and "who" may see the things that she posts.  However I feel your being a bit overdramatic in the sense that she never said she "hated" children, she just said that sometimes she dislikes them and that today she had a particularly rough day.  Schools do not fire teachers because they choose not to have children or that they voice their dislike for them.  They fire them because they are bad teachers, which Tiff is not.  Along with many of the childfree by choice people here that's why we chose not to have them, because we do not like them.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion and it's a free country to voice that opinion.
> 
> It is obvious that you "were" offended by this thread as a parent.  I am sure that if you did not have children this thread would not have affected you enough to hide behind some lame excuse post warning her to watch what she is saying.  We have had many trolls in the past stop by and tell us how terrible we are for choosing not to have children.  You are no different!
> 
> We are glad that you were able to find the information about the restaurant you were looking for!  We are always here to help people with our opinions about Disney and the things we love about it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Arabella1978

TKDizneyluver said:


> Arabella1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that you "were" offended by this thread as a parent.  I am sure that if you did not have children this thread would not have affected you enough to hide behind some lame excuse post warning her to watch what she is saying.  We have had many trolls in the past stop by and tell us how terrible we are for choosing not to have children.  You are no different!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I don't care if you don't have any kids.  Never said that.  Why would that offend me?   You're missing the point.  The point is it's not smart for a teacher to says she doesn't like kids in a place where anyone can read it.  That does offend me because she could be talking about MY kid.  Fortunately she's not because we don't live in Waco texas!  (Saw it beneath her picture..I'm not a stalker!)  I do have a friend from college who teaches down there, though at Cedar Ridge Elementary, and FWIW she does have some difficult students sometimes, but she would never dream of posting about her dislike for them on any kind of public message board.  I also know that she does actually like kids, but that's beside the point.  Sigh, nevermind.  It's just as a parent it's hard to read a teacher admit that she doesn't like kids.  Which she did admit.  She told me she's been open about it her whole life.  We don't get to choose our kids' teachers, so it's just frustrating.  Sad that someone would want to teach who doesn't like kids I guess.  Anyway I'm not a troll.  Sorry that you didn't like my lame post...but people honestly don't remember the breadth of the internet sometimes.  Here's an excerpt from an article about teachers and social networking, published just a couple of weeks ago..
> 
> 
> """Teachers across the nation have been suspended or fired because of questionable material posted on their Facebook pages and other online social networking sites.
> 
> In 2008, seven employees of the Charlotte-Mecklenburg, N.C., school system were disciplined and at least one person was fired because of Facebook postings. That led to a memo going to all Charlotte-Mecklenburg school staff warning that offensive postings to social networking sites are grounds for termination or disciplinary action.
> 
> Thomas and Jennifer Lanane, president of the Wake County chapter of the North Carolina Association of Educators, said she wasn't aware of the details of the Hussain case, but said that teachers need to be careful about information they put online.
> 
> "We are public figures," Lanane said. "We are held to a higher standard.""""
Click to expand...


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Arabella1978 said:


> *I don't care if you don't have any kids.  Never said that.  Why would that offend me?*



Because you chose to post on a thread that is titled "Childfree (by choice)"!!



> *You're missing the point.  The point is it's not smart for a teacher to says she doesn't like kids in a place where anyone can read it.  That does offend me because she could be talking about MY kid. *


 No your missing my point, just because she says she doesn't like children it's not going to get her fired!  The article that you are referring to said that teachers were suspended or fired because of "_*questionable materials *_posted" and _*"offensive postings to social networking sites" ie. dating/matchmaking sites*_, which is completely different from mentioning it on a CHILD FREE thread!!    



> *Fortunately she's not because we don't live in Waco texas!  (Saw it beneath her picture..I'm not a stalker!) *



Not all people live in the area that they have posted, a lot of people use fake cities or use cities they were born in but not necessarily live in.  



> *It's just as a parent it's hard to read a teacher admit that she doesn't like kids.  Which she did admit.  She told me she's been open about it her whole life.  We don't get to choose our kids' teachers, so it's just frustrating.  Sad that someone would want to teach who doesn't like kids I guess.*



There are many people who are in professions that they do not like.  In this economy we sometimes have to choose what helps support us at the moment.  My DH works for a school district, no he's not a teacher, but he knows many teachers who do not have children and many do not care for "some children" in the their classes because they are difficult to deal with because their parents do not parent them.  They want the teacher to parent their child because they are too lazy, busy, drug addicted, alcohol addicted, etc.

This is Tiff's exact quote:
_omg...have I mentioned how much I don't like kids sometimes??? _

*"don't like kids sometimes"*

That is not cause to dismiss her as a substitute teacher!!

Yes you are a troll because you will not go away!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Here is the article that Arabella is referring to:

http://sensuouscurmudgeon.wordpress.com/2010/02/16/north-carolina-science-teacher-in-big-trouble/


----------



## Arabella1978

Well okay then I guess I am a troll!  

But if you're going to keep misrepresenting what I'm trying to say, then I guess I'll keep responding.  First of all, the OP told me specifically in another post that she has been open her whole life about not liking kids, so no it's not just sometimes.

Secondly, if you were a teacher interviewing for a job in an elementary school setting would you tell your prosepctive employer that you didn't like kids?    I bet not!!  Then why would you post it online?  Makes no sense.

I don't have any right to judge you for not having kids.  That's your business.  But I have a right to cry foul when a teacher admits to not liking kids.  As a parent I have a right to expect that any teacher especially with early childhood aged kids, will actually believe my child is a worthwhile individual while under their control.  Sorry but you can't tell me that someone who really doesn't like kids could be that great of a teacher to elementary aged kids.  Elementary aged kids already have a lot of bad things going for them...sometimes they smell bad, they cry, they have boogers and snot and other unsavory things coming out of every body orifice, and oh, they don't listen very well.  So anyone who works with them has to get past that stuff before they can even get to the business of educating them!  Not an easy task if you don't like kids at all to begin with!!  

Yeah economic times are bad, I get that.  But kids deserve teachers who care about them and actually want to devote their lives to them.

I'm sure the OP had a bad day.  All teachers do.  But this wasn't just a bad day as she explained to me later that she hasn't liked kids her whole life.  The part about her not liking kids isn't what gets me here, it's that she's a TEACHER.  Obviously since you don't have kids you don't understand what it's like to hand your kids over to someone else.  Do you have cats or dogs or anything?  Would you hand them over to someone who proclaims they dislike cats or dogs and then trust them to take care of them?  Well take that feeling times ten thousand and then maybe you'd understand.  

And also, generally, social networking sites refer places like facebook and myspace or other places online where people just chat about themselves.  

It's funny how you want to think that everyone is against you for not having kids.  Why would we care?   

Oh well.  I have a chapter to get off to my agent, so I guess I don't have time to be a troll anymore.  I've never been a troll before!  Don't know why anyone would want to do it though, it's not much fun!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Arabella1978 said:


> Oh well.  I have a chapter to get off to my agent, so I guess I don't have time to be a troll anymore.



Thank goodness!!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

FWIW, I'm not  a TEACHER. I sub. I see these kids for a few hours 1 day and then generally never see them again...also just because I may not like kids doesn't mean I can't be nice to them and attend to their needs. 

also FWIW, I don't like most adults either. I'm extremly anti-social...I have just a small group of people that I like/love(some of whom I met right here on the DIS) and really most other people I could do without.  I am not a people person, but I can certainly fake interest and niceties to anybody and they can't tell the difference.  It doesn't make me a bad person or mean that I can't be around other people. Just because I'm not a people person/kid person doesn't mean I'm gonna hole up in a cave somewhere and not interact with anyone. I can be friendly and cordial and do what I need to and still feel the same way about them in the back of my mind. and no one is the worse for it. Doesn't mean I can't still be a good person/good worker/good teacher or whatever the circumstance is.

last bit on this: I also stated in another post(this part seems to have been ignored), that in my 5 years of subing, this is the first time I've felt this badly about a day subbing. Generally I've had pretty much mostly good things to say about the kids I've had each day. And today I did have some REALLY good kids.(quiet, polite, nice, did what was asked of them without complaint) ..but for the ones that were bad, it just really really got to me.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Shyvioletisme said:


> FWIW, I'm not  a TEACHER. I sub. I see these kids for a few hours 1 day and then generally never see them again...also just because I may not like kids doesn't mean I can't be nice to them and attend to their needs.
> 
> also FWIW, I don't like most adults either. I'm extremly anti-social...I have just a small group of people that I like/love(some of whom I met right here on the DIS) and really most other people I could do without.  I am not a people person, but I can certainly fake interest and niceties to anybody and they can't tell the difference.  It doesn't make me a bad person or mean that I can't be around other people. Just because I'm not a people person/kid person doesn't mean I'm gonna hole up in a cave somewhere and not interact with anyone. I can be friendly and cordial and do what I need to and still feel the same way about them in the back of my mind. and no one is the worse for it. Doesn't mean I can't still be a good person/good worker/good teacher or whatever the circumstance is.



Not liking people AND your pet's name is Lestat? AWESOME.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Generally, yes.  I couldn't agree more, Tiffany.  Unfortunately, wanting nor liking children is generally received about as well as advertising gender preference.    Maybe worse.





roomthreeseventeen said:


> You can't honestly be serious.



Oh, yeah... Some people just are as fanatic about that as other controversial (sp?) topics.  I've had people try to "convert" me on occassion.  In fact for a while my Mom was one of them.  Fortunately my Brother & SIL have 5 now so that makes her happy & keeps her busy!  Don't get me wrong, I love my family, but there was a time there that it wasn't so pleasant.




HockeyKat said:


> wishing the one crying in the aisle next to me at the grocery store or at a restaurant would stop crying already.


  Been there... totally know what you are saying.

So we are having a good day.  I got a gift card to Panera for my 10 year anniversary at work.  That was enough to take DH to lunch w/me today, and enough left over for coffee & a bagle some morning.  Tonight I came home to piping hot, home made French Onion Soup!  Mmmmm.  

And DH has an interview next Wednesday at a place right down the street from my office.  I'm trying not to get my hopes up -- they are interviewing a lot of people for just one position.  But, if nothing else is it another opportunity for him to polish up his interview skills.

Tiff -- sorry to hear Lestat is having such a hard time.  Guess it is tough to go from being an "only child" to having "cousins" in the house.


----------



## HockeyKat

roomthreeseventeen said:


> You can't honestly be serious.



In my world anyhow.   I can't tell you how many times someone has tried to change my mind, telling me I am missing out on a "normal life", imply that there is somehow something wrong with me for feeling this way, or tell me I will grow out of it.  

No bashing or hate crimes, of course, so maybe I am making light of it.  


Anyhow, I was the one that said I don't like children, not Tiffany.  I wonder,though, if it would be a troll to go around telling parents who post that they don't like their children today that they might wind up in jail for neglect?


----------



## PammieJ

TKDizneyluver said:


> Arabella1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that you "were" offended by this thread as a parent.  I am sure that if you did not have children this thread would not have affected you enough to hide behind some lame excuse post warning her to watch what she is saying.  We have had many trolls in the past stop by and tell us how terrible we are for choosing not to have children.  You are no different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm fairly new to this board, and don't want to cause any problems so early on...but isn't the decision to have children (or not) a very private and personal one?  I am a parent (and questioned my sanity several times after the two visits to the labor/delivery room LOL), but I would never, ever take offense or point fingers towards anyone who chose to remain child-free.  Anyone who glamorizes parenthood as the most wonderful, fantastic problem-free experience one could ever imagine is either full of crap or only five minutes into parenthood.
> 
> That having been said, I applaud anyone who makes a conscious decision that they can live with, and to any offended parents who take it personally because someone else isn't enamored by the whole mommy experience, I say, "Mind Your Own Business".
> 
> I hopped into this thread because DH and I already did the parent thing, thank you very much, and are thrilled to be empty-nesters. So, I'm hoping to find advice on where to go on Disney to avoid the families from hell and have a fun and romantic week.    Thanks to all of you who have offered me some great suggestions on dining and events!  Can't wait for September!
Click to expand...


----------



## HockeyKat

Pammie, thank you.   You are very obviously not the kind of person I am referring to, and I hope that we can help you with the "adult" Disney experience.


----------



## PammieJ

No worries, Kat.  Have a good one!


----------



## SanFranciscan

HockeyKat said:


> I imagine that everyone, parent, teacher, etc. has had a point in their life/career that they have been so fed up by behavior that they would have that kind of thought or make such a comment.  That would like include your children's teachers and caregivers.
> 
> I doubt it's a reflection of anything other than temporary frustration, and shouldn't be taken  as "the scariest thing you can imagine."



Everybody gets fed up in every profession.  I am sure that geriatrics personnel often find the habits of old people irritating.


----------



## maddhatir

Hey- I am back!

Just got back from a week in Mexico at a CHILD FREE all inclusive and it was HEAVEN!!!! DH and I cringed when we got to the airport and there were cranky kids all over the place Reality check. 

I see you are all behaving just as I would  Tiff- I see the job is going well Thanks for the little tid bit of info BTW

Hi to some of my peeps with kids- _YOU_ know who you are! If not- Tinker and Alesia Tinker- I love the was you describe Mr Wes 70 yr old in a 3 yr old body- he is such a sweetie. 

*Anna*- all I can say is- my partial hyster was the best thing I have ever done!! (Ok besides my lipo) But, I feel so free!!! My tummy is flat, no periods- it has been nothing but positive!!!!!

And Welcome to the new CF people I may have missed.

I am looking forward to using the DDP our next trip for the 2TS restaurants. Hoping the few we are chosing this time will not have too many kids. With the exception of the Cali Grill.


----------



## KRIS10420

Welcome back Madd!!  Glad you had a great trip, a childfree, all inclusive resort does sound like heaven  Before you know it you will be back in the sun at Disney.

Cheryl, wishing you and your DH luck on the job interviews and a possible move.

Tiffany, kudos to you for even working with children especially the products of the breeders that feel their children are "entitled" to everything and leave the parenting up to the school system I get the pleasure of working next to some of these kids just entering the work force and one word to describe them is USELESS. 

Anyhow, hope y'all had a great weekend and may the week ahead be a breeze.


----------



## zima-cheryl

KRIS10420 said:


> Anyhow, hope y'all had a great weekend and may the week ahead be a breeze.



So will Canada be having a national holdiay tomorrow?  
Even if not I bet a lot of folks call in "sick" tomorrow....
Congrats to Team Canada... that was a great game.


----------



## KRIS10420

zima-cheryl said:


> So will Canada be having a national holdiay tomorrow?
> Even if not I bet a lot of folks call in "sick" tomorrow....
> Congrats to Team Canada... that was a great game.



LOL, by the sounds of all the horns honking, fireworks and people yelling outside, tommorow will probably be a quiet day.  It was a great game and to be honest when the US tied it up I was sure they were going to win it.  It's probably a good thing Canada did win cause there would have been some awful rioting in the streets of Vancouver if they hadn't


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Welcome back Madd!!  Glad you had a great trip, a childfree, all inclusive resort does sound like heaven  Before you know it you will be back in the sun at Disney.
> 
> Cheryl, wishing you and your DH luck on the job interviews and a possible move.
> 
> Tiffany, kudos to you for even working with children especially the products of the breeders that feel their children are "entitled" to everything and leave the parenting up to the school system I get the pleasure of working next to some of these kids just entering the work force and one word to describe them is USELESS.
> 
> Anyhow, hope y'all had a great weekend and may the week ahead be a breeze.



Thanks Kris!!!

OMG- I LUV your stories of the special snowflakes in the workforce! They are hilarious!!


----------



## jeankeri

KRIS10420 said:


> LOL, by the sounds of all the horns honking, fireworks and people yelling outside, tommorow will probably be a quiet day.  It was a great game and to be honest when the US tied it up I was sure they were going to win it.  It's probably a good thing Canada did win cause there would have been some awful rioting in the streets of Vancouver if they hadn't


It was a GREAT game and could have gone either way. Glad a fellow diser gets to celebrate .
The ugly truth about parents- we love our kids unconditionally, we just don't like them all the time. Sometimes the not liking them can go on for DAYS on end. Any parent who is not willing to admit this is either a liar or heavily medicated


----------



## Tinker_

maddhatir said:


> Hey- I am back!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to some of my peeps with kids- _YOU_ know who you are! If not- Tinker and Alesia Tinker- I love the was you describe Mr Wes 70 yr old in a 3 yr old body- he is such a sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> And Welcome to the new CF people I may have missed.
> 
> I am looking forward to using the DDP our next trip for the 2TS restaurants. Hoping the few we are chosing this time will not have too many kids. With the exception of the Cali Grill.



Hola! 

He IS like that! haha!  I am serious, he refuses to go to McDonalds bc "there are too many noisy kids there!"

Glad you had a good trip chicky!


----------



## Tinker_

jeankeri said:


> It was a GREAT game and could have gone either way. Glad a fellow diser gets to celebrate .
> The ugly truth about parents- we love our kids unconditionally, we just don't like them all the time. Sometimes the not liking them can go on for DAYS on end. Any parent who is not willing to admit this is either a liar or heavily medicated


I was wondering where you were..  

 I agree ma'am!


----------



## lauralana9

PammieJ said:


> TKDizneyluver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I'm fairly new to this board, and don't want to cause any problems so early on...but isn't the decision to have children (or not) a very private and personal one?  I am a parent (and questioned my sanity several times after the two visits to the labor/delivery room LOL), but I would never, ever take offense or point fingers towards anyone who chose to remain child-free.  Anyone who glamorizes parenthood as the most wonderful, fantastic problem-free experience one could ever imagine is either full of crap or only five minutes into parenthood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish more people with children had this same attitude.  I have had people get almost angry with me for being CF.  And I mean people in real life not just on internet communities.    I agree with HockeyKat saying it is almost never well received when you say you don't like children.  The only thing that seems to make people more uppset is if when questioned about beliefs I say I'm an atheist.
Click to expand...


----------



## HockeyKat

^I have the but WHY don't you want kids problem a lot in real life (actually probably way more than on message boards).   Then I get the ever popular patronizing oh, but honey, you'll change your mind.  

Although, once people get to know me they usually shut up about it... wonder what that says about me?


----------



## Shyvioletisme

lauralana9 said:


> PammieJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish more people with children had this same attitude.  I have had people get almost angry with me for being CF.  And I mean people in real life not just on internet communities.    I agree with HockeyKat saying it is almost never well received when you say you don't like children.  The only thing that seems to make people more uppset is if when questioned about beliefs I say I'm an atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup those are the two biggies in DH and I's life too...luckily my MIL finally laid off about the kids thing. Although I know one of the reason's one of my best girlfriend's husband doesn't like us is because we aren't having kids...he's one of those that just can't understand that concept at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## zima-cheryl

lauralana9 said:


> I agree with HockeyKat saying it is almost never well received when you say you don't like children.  The only thing that seems to make people more uppset is if when questioned about beliefs I say I'm an atheist.


Ouch.... a double whammie!  You must get a lot of crap some days.



jeankeri said:


> The ugly truth about parents- we love our kids unconditionally, we just don't like them all the time. Sometimes the not liking them can go on for DAYS on end. Any parent who is not willing to admit this is either a liar or heavily medicated


JeanKeri -- Unfortunately I think you are in the minority (which in this case is a good thing).  Most people I know never, ever have anything to say about their little darlings except how special they are & how happy they are, blah, blah, blah...

Ahhh.... Monday!  Can you think of any more craptastic a word or day of the week?  I gotta go get some coffee.  We have crazy winds & I didn't sleep much because of it.  What a loony winter this has been.

Happy March Everyone!!


----------



## Alesia

lauralana9 said:


> PammieJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish more people with children had this same attitude.  I have had people get almost angry with me for being CF.  And I mean people in real life not just on internet communities.    I agree with HockeyKat saying it is almost never well received when you say you don't like children.  The only thing that seems to make people more uppset is if when questioned about beliefs I say I'm an atheist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get a lot of flack for only having one child. Apparently, it's selfish to only have one child. One of the girls I worked with would take every opportunity to tell Carly (who was 5 at the time) to tell us that she wanted a baby brother or sister. She would end up in tears every night over it. I was awful.
> 
> 
> 
> Shyvioletisme said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup those are the two biggies in DH and I's life too...luckily my MIL finally laid off about the kids thing. Although I know one of the reason's one of my best girlfriend's husband doesn't like us is because we aren't having kids...he's one of those that just can't understand that concept at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are always looking to validate their own choices. For some reason, You choosing to not have children somehow reflects on their descision to have them. Tomorrow at Red Cross between 10am - 1pm
> 
> 
> 
> zima-cheryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> JeanKeri -- Unfortunately I think you are in the minority (which in this case is a good thing).  Most people I know never, ever have anything to say about their little darlings except how special they are & how happy they are, blah, blah, blah...Happy March Everyone!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As someone who works closely with kids and parents, I can promise you: JeanKeri may be in the minority for admitting it, but _every_ parent feels that way.
Click to expand...


----------



## babyrich

HockeyKat said:


> ^I have the but WHY don't you want kids problem a lot in real life (actually probably way more than on message boards).   Then I get the ever popular patronizing oh, but honey, you'll change your mind.
> 
> Although, once people get to know me they usually shut up about it... wonder what that says about me?



For years I was told that I would change my mind when it came to having children. I never did change my mind and my DH and I are very happy being the parents of 3 kitties. Children were never a thought in my mind, I never wanted to be a mother. I was never kid-friendly, even when my friends had children I would avoid going to see them. Everyone wants you to hold the baby and all I am thinking is what am I supposed to do with this?????


----------



## HockeyKat

We are also very happy as the parents of 2 kitties.  

I have always felt the same way about being a mother (or not as the case may be).   Strangely, I am not afraid at all of childbirth, but the thought of carrying or raising the child makes me almost not want to have sex.  

I am okay holding babies but I have no idea what to do with them once they start to talk.   Especially girls and play dress-up and make-believe and dolls.   

There are a very few exceptions, as I have met a few children one-on-one that I do okay with, but in general I just avoid them.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

This morning I was the very angry mother of a kitty! 

Cody has decided that 5am is breakfast time, no matter what. So she'll kiss and jump and run around, and when we don't feed her, she'll kiss and jump and run around, etc. She even learned how to open the bedroom door to get back in after we shut her out.


----------



## babyrich

roomthreeseventeen said:


> This morning I was the very angry mother of a kitty!
> 
> Cody has decided that 5am is breakfast time, no matter what. So she'll kiss and jump and run around, and when we don't feed her, she'll kiss and jump and run around, etc. She even learned how to open the bedroom door to get back in after we shut her out.



Our 20 lbs cat has the same 5am feeding time; but he sits on your head to wake you up! A 20 lbs tushy in your face at anytime is bad news.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Yikes.  Cody's real breakfast time is 7:45 AM, which we're trying to stick to. If we fed her at 5am, she'd just be back at 5:10 to play.


----------



## maddhatir

Tinker_ said:


> Hola!
> 
> He IS like that! haha!  I am serious, he refuses to go to McDonalds bc "there are too many noisy kids there!"
> 
> Glad you had a good trip chicky!



OMG- I want to hang out with Wes I can take him on RRC!!! OMG when I read that story on FB I was PMSL!!! 




lauralana9 said:


> I wish more people with children had this same attitude.  I have had people get almost angry with me for being CF.  And I mean people in real life not just on internet communities.    I agree with HockeyKat saying it is almost never well received when you say you don't like children.  The only thing that seems to make people more uppset is if when questioned about beliefs I say I'm an atheist.



When people ask me if I have kids, I always say "OH GOD NO!" I think they get the hint. I never had anyone say anything rude to me, but I AM waiting for the day to let someone have it. 

Oh and Laura- we are in the same boat. I am more of an "earth based" religion girl. Don't believe in god, the devil or the bible. 

Honestly- I feel more like a free spirit  and consider myself very lucky to think the way I do- I don't drink the Kool-Aid. Just DH and I going along our merry way, making our own choices and not worrying what other people want us to do. 

If anyone has anything to say about-  ah, well, that is just funny-- if you know me, don't even try it. If you don't know me- all I have to say is, bring it on, AND let me add, good luck


----------



## maddhatir

babyrich said:


> Our 20 lbs cat has the same 5am feeding time; but he sits on your head to wake you up! A 20 lbs tushy in your face at anytime is bad news.




 20 lbs!!! How cute!!! Got a pic???

Mom's cat is 13lbs and I think he is big!


----------



## HockeyKat

20 lbs, holy crap!!

Ours are 7.5 and 9 lbs.  Although they still manage to focus every lb on each foot when walking on you.

Our youngest has the same problem with trying to get us up, but it's usually more around 7:30-8AM (we get up around 9).


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

This is my little devil.


----------



## maddhatir

Oh she's so cute- that little face is adorable!!! {{squoooosh}}

DH and I can't have animals- allergies AND asthma.  I should tell people that is why we don't have kids. 

I do love all animals though- so much so, that they are the reason I became a vegetarian....don't wear leather, fur, use products tested on animals, the whole 9  Animals make my heart melt.


----------



## HockeyKat

Oh my goodness!!  So cute!!

Here are mine:


----------



## maddhatir

Kat- your babies are so cute!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks!!  They are such little sweeties, too.  They have both been taught to "kiss" (bump their nose against yours), and both love to cuddle and sleep on you.     

The little one (calico) has never hissed or bit in the almost 2 years since we got her, at 10 weeks old.   The older one we call Bea Arthur... she murrrrs a lot and will hiss, but never ever bites.   We say she complains a lot but doesn't really back it up!      Neither have claws.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Bea Arthur is an excellent name for a kitten. My SO played Bea Arthur's son on Broadway


----------



## SanFranciscan

My husband just handed me an article about children on airplanes, which was printed last week in the USA Today.  Allegedly some airlines want to treat unruly children the same way they treat drunks and divert airplanes at the parents' expense if necessary.  What do you think of this?

I haven't read the article yet, but my husband said that one kid went down the aisle hitting passengers.  The parents just thought that that was funny.  If I saw a little brat doing that, I would tell him that if he hit me I was going to hit his mommy.  Let's see how funny the parents thought that that was.  Too young to behave on an airplane is too young to fly.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

roomthreeseventeen said:


> This morning I was the very angry mother of a kitty!
> 
> Cody has decided that 5am is breakfast time, no matter what. So she'll kiss and jump and run around, and when we don't feed her, she'll kiss and jump and run around, etc. She even learned how to open the bedroom door to get back in after we shut her out.



 lol. Our Kitty Lestat the past few days has not decided that nighttime is playtime and we should be awake to play with him all night. For newcomers, my DH's company laid off nearly everyone in December and we ended up having to move back to our hometown and in with my parents. So we are inhabiting my old childhood bedroom. My parents have 3 cats and Lestat has been an only cat for at least 6.5 years. So he is not taking well to the other cats and tends to want to spend all his time locked up in our room. 
So at night lately, he tends to keep jumping up on the shelf above our bed and walking over to the door and scratching and scratching, which wakes us up and he wants to play...ALL night..ugh...we've been up most of the night the past few days...sometimes I think he is worse than having a baby...


----------



## Shyvioletisme

SanFranciscan said:


> My husband just handed me an article about children on airplanes, which was printed last week in the USA Today.  Allegedly some airlines want to treat unruly children the same way they treat drunks and divert airplanes at the parents' expense if necessary.  What do you think of this?
> 
> I haven't read the article yet, but my husband said that one kid went down the aisle hitting passengers.  The parents just thought that that was funny.  If I saw a little brat doing that, I would tell him that if he hit me I was going to hit his mommy.  Let's see how funny the parents thought that that was.  Too young to behave on an airplane is too young to fly.



I think it's a decent idea. If a child is posing that much of a disturbance to the other passengers, then something needs to be done. 
Problem is the kinds of parents this would encompass are the kind that think everything their snowflake does is "just precious" and probably still wouldn't get the message even after getting booted off a plane.


----------



## HockeyKat

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Bea Arthur is an excellent name for a kitten. My SO played Bea Arthur's son on Broadway



Her name is actually Trinity, after Trinity from the Matrix, because when we first got her she bounced off the walls like that.   Bea Arthur is just a nickname when she murrrs... she has a really deep cat voice, as well.  

And, that's awesome!! I love Bea Arthur.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Kat -- is your white cat albino (sp?)?  Or just all white? 
If just all white, are the eyes the same color?  And is she deaf?


----------



## HockeyKat

She is all white, with green eyes, and not deaf.   She is 9 years old.   The calico will be 2 this spring.  

White cats with blue eyes tend to be deaf (some sort of genetic link, I think), but not the green-eyed ones, thankfully.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I think Cody is selectively deaf. She doesn't hear the word "no".


----------



## HockeyKat

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think Cody is selectively deaf. She doesn't hear the word "no".



Hmm, selectively deaf.  Sounds like Mr. Kat.  

The calico (Maya), doesn't hear the word no either.   She sure hears the doorbell, though... it freaks her out every time, even on TV.


----------



## maddhatir

I think it depends on the circumstances. I know some kids have a lot of ear pain when flying. I do not want to hear the kid screaming and it is annoyng as h#!! but that is different than a child running up and down the aisles or just being a brat.  

I went to Disney with just my SIL and my niece 2 years ago. My niece was 6 at the time. She was well behaved but a few times I had to tell SIL what child-free people really feel about her child doing things. She was shocked. She thought everyone loved that her child was singing loudly in the restaurant and on the bus- I said, no, actually it is frickin' ANNOYING! She is one of those parents who thinks everything her kids do is adorable. I had to take her down a few notches


----------



## HockeyKat

I agree.  A baby crying on an airplane is completely different than a toddler or young child running up and down the aisles hitting people.  

I actually usually just feel sorry for parents at WDW with the really young ones acting up.   I don't even care if a little one runs in my path, as long as the parent is actively trying (if that makes sense) and apologizes... I don't expect that an under 5 is old enough to do everything that the parents wants them to do.  

It's the ones that don't try and have the isn't my little one precious and aren't you a PITA for even being in my little one's path that tick me off.


----------



## Mickey'snewestfan

SanFranciscan said:


> My husband just handed me an article about children on airplanes, which was printed last week in the USA Today.  Allegedly some airlines want to treat unruly children the same way they treat drunks and divert airplanes at the parents' expense if necessary.  What do you think of this?
> 
> I haven't read the article yet, but my husband said that one kid went down the aisle hitting passengers.  The parents just thought that that was funny.  If I saw a little brat doing that, I would tell him that if he hit me I was going to hit his mommy.  Let's see how funny the parents thought that that was.  Too young to behave on an airplane is too young to fly.



I'm not childfree (I'm actually a single mom by choice) but I saw this and had to comment.

I do think, 100%, that parents need much stronger incentives to control their kids in public.  But, I would also be really annoyed if I were on a plane and it was rerouted for anything other than a huge immediate safety issue.  I think there has to be another option to communicate to families that this behavior is a problem that doesn't eat into my vacation, my work trip, etc. . . . If I missed an important meeting, or a funeral, or my reservations with Mickey because the airline couldn't come up with a more creative way to solve the problem than this I'd be really really annoyed.

What about revoking return tickets, or fining parents, or in this case notifying CPS and the police at the arrival destination, or any other solution that doesn't involve me having to land, wait on the tarmac (probably for quite a while since this would likely mean a crew change since we're off schedule) and then take another flight.


----------



## maddhatir

Mickey'snewestfan said:


> I'm not childfree (I'm actually a single mom by choice) but I saw this and had to comment.
> 
> I do think, 100%, that parents need much stronger incentives to control their kids in public.  *But, I would also be really annoyed if I were on a plane and it was rerouted for anything other than a huge immediate safety issue*.  I think there has to be another option to communicate to families that this behavior is a problem that doesn't eat into my vacation, my work trip, etc. . . . If I missed an important meeting, or a funeral, or my reservations with Mickey because the airline couldn't come up with a more creative way to solve the problem than this I'd be really really annoyed.



_This is true_- not only would I be inconvenienced by a child acting up on a plane, they would also interfere with me getting to my destination on time. Now that I think about it, I would be pretty darn pissed if _anyone_ got in my way of arriving in Disney on time- that is for sure



> What about revoking return tickets, or fining parents, or in this case notifying CPS and the police at the arrival destination, or any other solution that doesn't involve me having to land, wait on the tarmac (probably for quite a while since this would likely mean a crew change since we're off schedule) and then take another flight.



Now, fining IS a great idea. 

I am sure it is (most) parent's worst nightmare to have their child act up on a plane (or just the thought of it happening)- probably just as horrifying as the CF person who spots a child boarding the same plane


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> Now, fining IS a great idea.
> 
> I am sure it is (most) parent's worst nightmare to have their child act up on a plane (or just the thought of it happening)- probably just as horrifying as the CF person who spots a child boarding the same plane



fining sounds great. perhaps  based upon what behaviour the child was showing and the complaints turned in. With a review process done with the flight attendents to make sure there was actually a problem with the child and not just someone who couldn't sleep and decided to blame it on a child who wasn't actually causing problems.


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> Now, fining IS a great idea.
> 
> I am sure it is (most) parent's worst nightmare to have their child act up on a plane (or just the thought of it happening)- probably just as horrifying as the CF person who spots a child boarding the same plane



I agree on fining.

Not as horrifying as an entire class of 8th graders, which happened to me once... then again, I think that is horrifying to CF and non-CF alike!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hola everyone!!

I agree, a nice FAT fine would be perfect for parents who choose to let their little "angels" run around and be unruly on a plane.  I had a kid sitting behind me once who insisted on kicking the back of my chair the entire flight to WDW!!!  He was with his grandparents and they would ask him in a quite kind voice to "please stop doing that Johnny", but you know how that goes!  Every time I'd look at the booger he gave me this sh!t eating grin and continue, harder!!  They are lucky they got off the plane before we did because I would have strangled the little @!%#$ if I had the chance!!!

And the baby crying on a plane is somewhat understandable but they do make "Earplanes" which you insert into the childs ear that keeps the ear problem under control(not sure if they can be used in infants).  I've seen them at many department stores right near the Dramamine!

I love seeing everyone's kitty pictures!!  They are all so adorable!!  DH and I have not ventured out to the Humane Society to look at their cats.  I guess since our two "kids" have been gone we are getting used to not having  responsibilities which has been really nice.  But I truly do miss having pets.

It's great to see all the new peeps on the thread, welcome all you newbies!!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Every time I'd look at the booger *he gave me this sh!t eating grin and continue, harder*!!  They are lucky they got off the plane before we did because I would have strangled the little @!%#$ if I had the chance!!!



 OMG- I am PMSL- was the kid's name Damien? 



> And the baby crying on a plane is somewhat understandable but they do make "Earplanes" which you insert into the childs ear that keeps the ear problem under control(not sure if they can be used in infants).  I've seen them at many department stores right near the Dramamine!



I think it should be mandatory for all flight attendants to carry dart guns- instant sedation for those unruly passengers young and old


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> OMG- I am PMSL- was the kid's name Damien?



It HAD to have been!!!



> I think it should be mandatory for all flight attendants to carry dart guns- instant sedation for those unruly passengers young and old



That's it!!  Remember Star Trek when the doctors would give a shot to the crew members?  It looked like gun that sounded like a little air shooting out of it when they would give the shot?  That would be perfect, nobody would know it was happening until the kids mouth would finally shut!!!  Everyone would breathe a sigh of relief!!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think Cody is selectively deaf. She doesn't hear the word "no".






maddhatir said:


> I think it should be mandatory for all flight attendants to carry dart guns- instant sedation for those unruly passengers young and old


Ummm... I think a flight attendent tried that a while back.  Gave a kid benadryl or something & ended up getting fired for it.  Too bad - I bet most folks on the plane were grateful.


----------



## babyrich

I am trying to add photos of my kitties but I dont know how, can anyone give me directions?  Thank you


----------



## PearlySwan

Shyvioletisme said:


> fining sounds great. perhaps  based upon what behaviour the child was showing and the complaints turned in. With a review process done with the flight attendents to make sure there was actually a problem with the child and not just someone who couldn't sleep and decided to blame it on a child who wasn't actually causing problems.



^^^ I'm not child free. I had to chime in here because I too would be very annoyed if my airplane had to be diverted due to unrully kids' behavior. I'm not one of those parents who thinks everything my kids do in public is cute. First off, my kids wouldn't be allowed to run and up down the isle hitting passengers. Neither DH nor I would find such behavior funny or cute. When we fly we bring several electronic gadgets for DS. DD is a book worm so a couple of books will keep her happy on any flight. However, if by chance either of my kids misbehave there are consequences for unacceptable conduct. My kids know it. Loss of privilege works wonders on the oldest. The mere threat of a time out still works with the youngest. All I have to do is threaten to put DS in time out and he stops whatever he's not supposed to be doing. All in all I'm very lucky to have very well behaved kids. 

Now having said all that, let's not forget there are many kids with special needs who have to travel too. The special need may not be readily apparent to most. In case you are wondering what I'm talking about, 1 in 80 boys are on the autism spectrum. No, I'm not talking about Rain Man. Most people hear autism and they immediately think of the extreme scenario. The autism spectrum is quite vast. Some autism spectrum kids are very obvious while others not so much. Oftentimes with that type of disability comes the undesirable sensory integration dysfunction that triggers what appears, to the untrained eye, as nothing more than annoying or unruly behavior. The kid may simply be reacting to the sounds/vibrations of the engines or the sensation of being in the air. These sensations may seem imperceptible to most adults, but to kids with sensory defensiveness they feel overwhelming. 

Before anyone suggests kids with autism shouldn't travel by air, let me relate a little annecdote from a close relative of mine. She was on a transatlantic flight from Europe coming back to the USA. In her plane there was a child who screamed for bread for hours and hours without stopping. The flight attendants tried to accomodate the child's request but the parents gave the flight attendants strict instructions _not_ to bring the kid any bread. Apparently the child was on the glutten free diet (wheat free diet) and they didn't want the kid to have any bread. The flight attendants tried to reason with the parents who didn't budge on the issue. The end result was a very uncomfortable transatlantic flight _for all _the passengers on that plane. Who is to blame here? The kid? She was obviously suffering from a disability. The flight attendants? They tried to make the kid happy. The parents? They might have felt as if they were doing the kid a favor by witholding an offending ingredient (wheat) from her diet. To most passengers this type of behavior may have appeared as nothing more than an unruly spoiled little brat who wasn't getting her way. But if the kid was on the autism spectrum, then her disability wasn't visible. People often times will make judgements without realizing there might be more to it than meets the eye. Obviously that family couldn't have traveled by land from Europe to the USA. So not putting that kid on that plane was not an option.  Personally I would have caved and given the kid the bread to make her and everyone else on that plane happy, but everyone is different.


----------



## calypso726

Popping in to say Hi  and join the thread. DH and I are CF by choice and going on 14 years of marriage  We are both Disney fanatics  and visit about 4-5 times a year, mostly shorter trips which are easy to do being only a 3 hour drive away. I don't dislike kids (most of the time) and am a former elementary school teacher. When we come across screaming unruly children we always give oursleves a pat on the back and I usually murmur, "That's why we don't have kids" under my breath  That said, I totally get a kick out of watching the expressions of the little ones when they see their favorite character, or the look of amazement and wonder on their faces during Wishes or Spectromagic  Those looks are adorable to me and always bring a smile to my face. So, I can enjoy them, I just don't want to bring them home or be responsible for them.  We do have 5 Golden Retrievers  and one Devon Rex cat  My mom is quite fine with the fact that her grandkids from me and DH have fur and four legs  I have come across people who look at us like we are from outer space because we don't want to have kids  I don't get why they wanted kids to begin with but figure it's not my business and to each their own   Our favorite more adult oriented dining experiences at WDW have been Victoria & Albert's, California Grill, Jiko, Flying Fish and Narcoose's. Always looking for good suggestions on dining that is more adult oriented.


----------



## PammieJ

PearlySwan said:


> ^^^
> Now having said all that, let's not forget there are many kids with special needs who have to travel too.



I'm not saying that kids with handicaps or special needs should be prohibited from flying (or participating in any other activity, for that matter).  But I  think it's only fair for parents of any child, handicapped or not, to take responsibility for their child's behavior no matter where they take them.  

I hope you don't mind if I rant....I too am not child-free, but this has always been a real hot topic for me.   What kind of person would torture a plane full of people with her child's ear-splitting tantrum?  What kind of parent views that kind of behavior as cute or entertaining? Surely, the kid isn't having the time of his life??  My point is that if people are going to take on the awesome and difficult challenge of raising children, they need to be prepared to step up when things get ugly.  Many kids with autism can't handle excessive stimulation, so imagine what they must go through when they arrive at Magic Kingdom?  Is it fair, as a parent, to over-stimulate your kid to the point that he's frantic and out of control?  Whose vacation is it, anyway??  Perhaps it's not an appropriate vacation trip at this particular time.  And those are the hard choices that parents have to make, don't you think? 

OK, I feel better, now.  I was not a perfect parent, and I sure didn't have perfect children.  But as young adults, they are self-sufficient and healthy, so I guess I didn't screw them up too bad!  
Hi, Calypso 726.  We have found that mid-September is pretty adult-friendly.


----------



## maddhatir

calypso726 said:


> Popping in to say Hi  and join the thread. DH and I are CF by choice and going on 14 years of marriage  When we come across screaming unruly children we always give oursleves a pat on the back and I usually murmur, "That's why we don't have kids" under my breath



Welcome Calypso!!!!

DH and I usually look at each other when we come across those kids and and say "_Better them than us_!" and continue strolling along peacefully! 



> I have come across people who look at us like we are from outer space because we don't want to have kids  *I don't get why they wanted kids to begin with but figure it's not my business and to each their own*



 ITA!!!!!  I cannot even comprehend the idea of why people WANT kids just as much as they cannot comprehend why I do NOT want them! So why are WE the crazy ones?? Have you seen some of these parents? They look like THEY are the ones at their wits end, not me 

You know, I just remembered something today! I said no one ever made a rude comment about me being childless, I was wrong. _Someone_ made a comment _elsewhere_ that I would not be a good mother b/c I like Marilyn Manson! 

The person is just worthless and I would not even comment on their stupidity.  But I thought that was pretty rude.


----------



## Alesia

Speaking of kids on airplanes, We had a bad experience on the way from Orlando last year.

We were in our seats for less than 5 minutes when the little girl behind us start in with the most ear-splitting whine I have ever heard. "I waaaaant to sit next to mommmmmmy. Why does Ethan get to sit next to mommy? I Don't want to sit next to daddy. I want to sit next to mommmmmyyyyyy!" She goes on and on like this for another 5 minutes until she is about to hit full-on tantrum mode.

Keep in mind this was not a small child. She was at least 7 or 8 years old. Apparently this is pretty common behavior for her, because her younger sister turns to her and says, "Will you please stop whining??" Her answer was, "I'm not whininnnng." 

Anyway - Mom and dad decide to change seats (mind you, they were on opposite sides of the plane) so dad has to jerk my seat back in order to get out of his seat. Then he has to shove it forward to get past his daughter in the seat next to him. Then mommy has to push and pull on my seat a few times while she gets settled in. Finally everyone is settled in and the little princess decides to start kicking my seat. Over and over and over. Finally I turn around and give her a good glare and she stops.

We had *a lot* of turbulence on that flight. I _really_ wanted to turn around and tell that little girl that the turbulence was God's punishment for her whining


----------



## zima-cheryl

calypso726 said:


> We do have 5 Golden Retrievers  and one Devon Rex cat  My mom is quite fine with the fact that her grandkids from me and DH have fur and four legs  I have come across people who look at us like we are from outer space because we don't want to have kids  I don't get why they wanted kids to begin with but figure it's not my business and to each their own   Our favorite more adult oriented dining experiences at WDW have been Victoria & Albert's, California Grill, Jiko, Flying Fish and Narcoose's. Always looking for good suggestions on dining that is more adult oriented.



Welcome Calypso!  

Your dog is just _beautiful_!  And you have 5 of them.  I'm envious.

How do you like Victoria & Albert's?  We've never been, but I'm thinking it may be worth the splurge on our next trip.  Is the food that good?  Would you go again?  

Right now I'm on the fence between Paradiso 37 and Ragalan Road as our favs. (can I call them 1A & 1B?)  Both for very different reasons.  I'm also very partial to Restaurant Marrakesh @ Epcot.  
I know some folks complain food @ WDW can be a bit bland, but personally I've had some unique & tasty meals there.


----------



## zima-cheryl

So totally unrelated to anything on the last 10 pages -- who plans to see "Alice in Wonderland" opening weekend?

And is anyone else already disapointed that it is PG?  I'm just afraid it will be like "Charlie & the Chocolate Factory" so much potential but a big let down in the end.


----------



## calypso726

maddhatir said:


> Welcome Calypso!!!!
> 
> You know, I just remembered something today! I said no one ever made a rude comment about me being childless, I was wrong. _Someone_ made a comment _elsewhere_ that I would not be a good mother b/c I like Marilyn Manson!



That is just ridiculous. What does one's musical tastes have to do with parenting. I actually like Hannah Montana. Does that mean I would be a good mother  



zima-cheryl said:


> Welcome Calypso!
> 
> Your dog is just _beautiful_!  And you have 5 of them.  I'm envious.
> 
> How do you like Victoria & Albert's?  We've never been, but I'm thinking it may be worth the splurge on our next trip.  Is the food that good?  Would you go again?
> 
> Right now I'm on the fence between Paradiso 37 and Ragalan Road as our favs. (can I call them 1A & 1B?)  Both for very different reasons.  I'm also very partial to Restaurant Marrakesh @ Epcot.
> I know some folks complain food @ WDW can be a bit bland, but personally I've had some unique & tasty meals there.



Thank you! Yes, 5, I show and breed Champion Goldens. 

We love V & A!!! We have been twice now and am planning to take my parents there at some point down the line. I thought is was fabulous. At first we thought we'd be leaving hungry because each course is very small. However, we were both stuffed at the end. I did enjoy the overall experience and the food was fantastic. I also added the wine pairings and they were perfect. I definitely think it is worth the splurge at least once and cross it off the "bucket list" so to speak. We've only been to Marrakesh once. Haven't tried Raglan Road or Paradiso 37 yet. What do you like about each one?


----------



## calypso726

zima-cheryl said:


> So totally unrelated to anything on the last 10 pages -- who plans to see "Alice in Wonderland" opening weekend?
> 
> And is anyone else already disapointed that it is PG?  I'm just afraid it will be like "Charlie & the Chocolate Factory" so much potential but a big let down in the end.



I really wanted to but have a good excuse for not seeing it opening weekend  I will be in WDW for the D23 first Aniversary event and staying through the weekend


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

calypso726 said:


> I really wanted to but have a good excuse for not seeing it opening weekend  I will be in WDW for the D23 first Aniversary event and staying through the weekend



We'll be in WDW too!


----------



## HockeyKat

I am going to add in a vote against V&A.   I thought it was very good, don't get me wrong, but just a little above my price range for what you get.  

Hi Calypso!!  


T-2 days until Disney!


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> We had *a lot* of turbulence on that flight. I _really_ wanted to turn around and tell that little girl that the turbulence was God's punishment for her whining



O-M-G Alesia that would have been HILARIOUS!!!! I love it!



zima-cheryl said:


> So totally unrelated to anything on the last 10 pages -- who plans to see "Alice in Wonderland" opening weekend?
> 
> And is anyone else already disapointed that it is PG?  I'm just afraid it will be like "Charlie & the Chocolate Factory" so much potential but a big let down in the end.



Cheryl- I am hoping to see Alice, but DH is freaky about the 3D! I might have to see it alone. 

You know, if they just removed all of the stupid, long drawn out Oompa Loompa crap from Charlie- it would be kind of funny. I love how JD handles the kids


----------



## calypso726

HockeyKat said:


> I am going to add in a vote against V&A.   I thought it was very good, don't get me wrong, but just a little above my price range for what you get.
> 
> Hi Calypso!!
> 
> 
> T-2 days until Disney!



 HockeyKat! 

I won't disagree on the pricey-ness of it. I'd say the cost is more for the experience. Definitely not something we can do every time, but nice for super special occassions. First time we went was on a romantic getaway type weekend so it fit well with the theme of the trip  Second time was when DH planned a surprise trip for my 40th B-day and he did all the planning himself


----------



## goodfaerie

maddhatir said:


> ...I am more of an "earth based" religion girl. Don't believe in god, the devil or the bible.
> 
> Honestly- I feel more like a free spirit  and consider myself very lucky to think the way I do- I don't drink the Kool-Aid. Just DH and I going along our merry way, making our own choices and not worrying what other people want us to do.
> 
> If anyone has anything to say about-  ah, well, that is just funny-- if you know me, don't even try it. If you don't know me- all I have to say is, bring it on, AND let me add, good luck



Amen to that!    Seriously, what is up with people not wanting to allow others the freedom to live their own lives?  To be honest,  I *love* kids, and therefore, I am extremely offended when asked about my being childless by choice, as if there is something intrinsically wrong with me.  Being child free was something that I took very seriously and I thought very carefully before choosing to avoid all those years of rage and vomit--_*and that was just from my ex!!!*_


----------



## maddhatir

Calypso- I did want to mention how _incredibly *beautiful* _your dog is in your siggy!!!


----------



## calypso726

maddhatir said:


> Calypso- I did want to mention how _incredibly *beautiful* _your dog is in your siggy!!!



Awww...thank you  His name is actually Disney  so I figured I'd inlcude him in my siggie on the DIS


----------



## Tinker_

Alesia said:


> Speaking of kids on airplanes, We had a bad experience on the way from Orlando last year.
> 
> We were in our seats for less than 5 minutes when the little girl behind us start in with the most ear-splitting whine I have ever heard. "I waaaaant to sit next to mommmmmmy. Why does Ethan get to sit next to mommy? I Don't want to sit next to daddy. I want to sit next to mommmmmyyyyyy!" She goes on and on like this for another 5 minutes until she is about to hit full-on tantrum mode.
> 
> Keep in mind this was not a small child. She was at least 7 or 8 years old. Apparently this is pretty common behavior for her, because her younger sister turns to her and says, "Will you please stop whining??" Her answer was, "I'm not whininnnng."
> 
> Anyway - Mom and dad decide to change seats (mind you, they were on opposite sides of the plane) so dad has to jerk my seat back in order to get out of his seat. Then he has to shove it forward to get past his daughter in the seat next to him. Then mommy has to push and pull on my seat a few times while she gets settled in. Finally everyone is settled in and the little princess decides to start kicking my seat. Over and over and over. Finally I turn around and give her a good glare and she stops.
> 
> We had *a lot* of turbulence on that flight. I _really_ wanted to turn around and tell that little girl that the turbulence was God's punishment for her whining


  Alesia, I am pretty sure you are one of the funniest people I know.. between that and the Gabba Gabba comment today, PRICELESS



zima-cheryl said:


> So totally unrelated to anything on the last 10 pages -- who plans to see "Alice in Wonderland" opening weekend?
> 
> And is anyone else already disapointed that it is PG?  I'm just afraid it will be like "Charlie & the Chocolate Factory" so much potential but a big let down in the end.


I am really hoping to catch it this weekend!  Not to worried about crowds, cause, yanno- I live in Arkansas. hahahahaa.



calypso726 said:


> Awww...thank you  His name is actually Disney  so I figured I'd inlcude him in my siggie on the DIS


 gorgeous doggie!!  I know how much work that takes, many many kudos!


----------



## Tinker_

maddhatir said:


> Calypso- I did want to mention how _incredibly *beautiful* _your dog is in your siggy!!!



nice to see you baaaaaaack


----------



## PearlySwan

PammieJ said:


> I'm not saying that kids with handicaps or special needs should be prohibited from flying (or participating in any other activity, for that matter).  But *I  think it's only fair for parents of any child, handicapped or not, to take responsibility for their child's behavior no matter where they take them*.



^^^ I totally agree 100%. It makes the rest of us with kids look bad when people don't do this with their little darlings. I guess DH and I are somewhat more conscientious about our children's behavior in public because we waited a looooooooong time to have them. In fact, we didn't even know if we would ever have any. Our first 'kids' were two Labrador Retrievers. 




PammieJ said:


> I hope you don't mind if I rant....I too am not child-free, but this has always been a real hot topic for me.   *What kind of person would torture a plane full of people with her child's ear-splitting tantrum?  What kind of parent views that kind of behavior as cute or entertaining? Surely, the kid isn't having the time of his life??  My point is that if people are going to take on the awesome and difficult challenge of raising children, they need to be prepared to step up when things get ugly*.



^^^ Again, I totally agree with you. In the particular instance I described earlier, my relative said it was so bad that if she had a way to drop off the parents and the child in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean, she would have done it in an instant!  She's not child free either but her only child is now 34 so it's been a while for her hearing tantrums. I can completely understand her point of view as I too would have been _extremely annoyed_ on that flight. As I said earlier, I would have given the kid that bread to hopefully get her to be quiet. Who knows? May be the child's parents felt the wheat in the bread would bring on worse behavior? That would be the only reason I can think of for the parents lack of response. But then again, they should have had a plan B, C, D, E, F......, in order to avoid the situation to begin with. There's really no reason why they felt it was okay to subject all the passengers on that plane to a prolonged and excruciating tantrum.



PammieJ said:


> *Many kids with autism can't handle excessive stimulation, so imagine what they must go through when they arrive at Magic Kingdom?*  Is it fair, as a parent, to over-stimulate your kid to the point that he's frantic and out of control?  Whose vacation is it, anyway??  Perhaps it's not an appropriate vacation trip at this particular time.  And those are the hard choices that parents have to make, don't you think?



^^^ Here's the thing. Most kids on the autism spectrum have sensory integration dysfunction of some sort. The dichotomy is this. While the sensations of an airplane's change in altitude might bring on unwanted behavior from a kid with autism, you might find the same kid does just fine on the Tea Cups ride. In fact, that might be their favorite ride because of the spinning (some kids with autism love spinning). Similarly, the kid could be completely overly stimulated with the sound of an airplane engine, and yet not bat an eye with the loud sound effects on a ride like Toy Story Mania or Star Tours. Many children on the autism spectrum are mesmerized with visual overstimulation. Essentially visual overstimulation will overtake the auditory and sensory defensiveness. WDW is definitely a great place for everyone, including children who suffer from autism, especially if they have a Mickey obsession (like so many of us do around here  ).


----------



## PearlySwan

Back to the primary topic of this thread...


----------



## zima-cheryl

calypso726 said:


> We love V & A!!! We have been twice now and am planning to take my parents there at some point down the line. I thought is was fabulous. At first we thought we'd be leaving hungry because each course is very small. However, we were both stuffed at the end. I did enjoy the overall experience and the food was fantastic. I also added the wine pairings and they were perfect. I definitely think it is worth the splurge at least once and cross it off the "bucket list" so to speak. We've only been to Marrakesh once. Haven't tried Raglan Road or Paradiso 37 yet. What do you like about each one?


Ragalan Road -- 2 words... Bread Pudding!  
Seriously, the food there is delicious, and I like the atmosphere of the place.  Have them tell you about the building & the bar.  And if you get lucky & time it right you may catch a band or dancers (think Lord of the Dance type dancing).  DH & I also like Irish food, so finding something on the menu isn't hard for us, deciding on just one thing is!  Any place you can get a good Guiness Stew is a treat.  

Paradiso 37 we tried for the first time on our last trip.  If you like it they have more tequilla tha you could sample in a week.  The menu is South American and very interesting.  Not _tooo _spicy but very flavorful.  I had an amazing chardonnay w/my meal (no I don't remember the name).  The food was fantastic.  Again, if you are lucky you'll catch live music.  And we had seats on the deck - beautiful sunset & watching the balloon during supper just added to the atmosphere.

Marrakesh is an easy one for me - we like Middle Eastern food.  We are lucky to have a very good Lebanese (sp?) and an Indian restaurant near us.  Last time DH had lamb & I had salmon.  I wanted to lick the plate it was so good.  And I love the desserts - they use orange blossom water w/the ice cream.   Wicked good.  Not like anything you ever get to try in a normal American restaurant.  Plus I love to watch the belly dancer.  I take lessons (for the exercise...I'll never be good enough to perform outside of a student recital).  So I really enjoy seeing a professional who knows what they are doing.  And the girls are very friendly and willing to chat about dance w/me if I can catch them after the show.

Mmmm... now I'm hungery & thinking that bowl of cereal isn't going to cut it this morning.



calypso726 said:


> DH planned a surprise trip for my 40th B-day and he did all the planning himself


Don't you love it when they do that?!? 

Hey Kat--- Good luck w/the marathon this weekend!!  

Everyone have a great Tuesday.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Cheryl- I am hoping to see Alice, but DH is freaky about the 3D! I might have to see it alone.
> 
> You know, if they just removed all of the stupid, long drawn out Oompa Loompa crap from Charlie- it would be kind of funny. I love how JD handles the kids


He is bothered by 3-D?  I feel for him... the Imax movies can actually make me feel motion sick sometimes.    That stinks!

I was disapointed in Charlie... I guess I was hoping they would go a little closer to the actual book.  And maybe it is me, but I see JD as being more than a little crazy and just wonder how good it could have been if they had really just cut him loose?  THAT would have been good.
Sweeny Todd is up next in our Netflix Queue so I'm hoping for a good dose of quality insanity there.  
Unfortunately my parents are visiting this weekend, so we won't be watching that until after they head home.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> He is bothered by 3-D?  I feel for him... the Imax movies can actually make me feel motion sick sometimes.    That stinks!
> 
> I was disapointed in Charlie... I guess I was hoping they would go a little closer to the actual book.  And maybe it is me, but I see JD as being more than a little crazy and just wonder how good it could have been if they had really just cut him loose?  THAT would have been good.
> Sweeny Todd is up next in our Netflix Queue so I'm hoping for a good dose of quality insanity there.
> Unfortunately my parents are visiting this weekend, so we won't be watching that until after they head home.



I really like Sweeney Todd(and I"m a fan of the musical), but then again I also liked Tim's Charlie...I thought it was really fun and just weird enough. I can't wait for Alice!!! So many other fun people in it as well (Matt Lucas -- British comedian we love is playing Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum!) As far as the 3-D, we'll see...I really think things are overdoing it lately...It was completely wasted in UP and I would much rather have paid less at theaters and seen the non 3-D version.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Marrakesh is an easy one for me - we like Middle Eastern food.  We are lucky to have a very good Lebanese (sp?) and an Indian restaurant near us.  Last time DH had lamb & I had salmon.  I wanted to lick the plate it was so good.  And I love the desserts - they use orange blossom water w/the ice cream.   Wicked good.  Not like anything you ever get to try in a normal American restaurant.  Plus I love to watch the belly dancer.  I take lessons (for the exercise...I'll never be good enough to perform outside of a student recital).  So I really enjoy seeing a professional who knows what they are doing.  And the girls are very friendly and willing to chat about dance w/me if I can catch them after the show.



Cheryl- We love Middle Eastern food too! I think we might try Kouzzina one night b/c we will have one extra TS credit. 

DH got lamb during our Mexico trip and he LOVED it- you would not really expect it to be that great there- but we went back a 2nd night b/c he had to have more chops! He also said the Carpaccio was incredible- I think he had that 3x. The food at this place was incredible! We had a dessert one day and I swear they copied off of the Coral Reef "The Chocolate Wave" dessert! It had the skid mark and everything!  But then again- I compare EVERYTHING to Disney- DH says all of my "culture" comes from the World Showcase. 

We like to watch Mo'Rockin! That chick is awesome! Does she do the belly dancing inside the restaurant too??



> Mmmm... now I'm hungery & thinking that bowl of cereal isn't going to cut it this morning.



Is Chris slacking!!!!? No french toast? No yummy breakfast?!!



> Hey Kat--- Good luck w/the marathon this weekend!!
> 
> Everyone have a great Tuesday.



GOOD LUCK KAT!!!!!



zima-cheryl said:


> He is bothered by 3-D?  I feel for him... the Imax movies can actually make me feel motion sick sometimes.    That stinks!



OMG- he is SO bad with the motion sickness- he gets dizzy getting off an exit ramp- I SWEAR TO GOD



> I was disapointed in Charlie... I guess I was hoping they would go a little closer to the actual book.  And maybe it is me, but I see JD as being more than a little crazy and just wonder how good it could have been if they had really just cut him loose?  THAT would have been good.
> Sweeny Todd is up next in our Netflix Queue so I'm hoping for a good dose of quality insanity there.
> Unfortunately my parents are visiting this weekend, so we won't be watching that until after they head home.



I can't say Charlie was a great movie, just JD's expressions and comments were amusing. 

Ugh- I think you all know how I felt about Sweeney Todd!!!  Never again!

Morning peeps!!


----------



## blue65829

Just wanted to say hello all, dh and I are childfree by choice and have been married for 5 years.  I am way more of a Disney fanatic than he is, but he is more than willing to get dragged along by my planning binges   If I had my way we'd be at Disney at least once a year!


----------



## maddhatir

blue65829 said:


> Just wanted to say hello all, dh and I are childfree by choice and have been married for 5 years.  I am way more of a Disney fanatic than he is, but he is more than willing to get dragged along by my planning binges   If I had my way we'd be at Disney at least once a year!



Welcome!!!! I think we are married to the same man!!!

DH got tired of Disney BECAUSE we were going at LEAST once a year. I had to give him a break!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

blue65829 said:


> Just wanted to say hello all, dh and I are childfree by choice and have been married for 5 years.  I am way more of a Disney fanatic than he is, but he is more than willing to get dragged along by my planning binges  *If I had my way we'd be at Disney at least once a year!*



me too! But luckily my DH is just as obsessed as I am...unfortunately it's been 5 years since our last trip and we are so jonesing for another one....we just don't have the money....
btw Welcome!

Welcome to Calypso as well! So nice to see so many new CF peeps joining us!!


----------



## elcodfish

Just wanted to jump on the bandwagon  I am 28, married and child free by choice.  I find it funny how many of us have cats, I currently have 4 and 1 foster kitty.  I wonder if the "no kids" gene is attached to the "cats please" gene...

I usually like kids in small groups in small doses, but most of the time, I have a bigger problem with parents than kids  I remember on our honeymoon flight to WDW the little girl behind us, maybe 3-4 years old, was obviously in pain crying and pulling at her ears, after about an hour of this and accepting the parents would or could not help her I turn around and ask the parents if I can give her a snack, I always carry fruit snacks on a plane and after I gave her a pack she was doing much better.  I even gave the parents some extra for the flight home.  They said that basically they thought that since it was a short flight (3 hours) she could "handle it".  Really?  Let me pinch your leg over and over for 3 hours and see how you are doing.  When my sister and I went to Disney with her son, we had plan a, b, c, d, etc because that's what a responsible parent does, take care of your kid and plan ahead.  ok, getting off my soap box now 

I have to admit, something my husband and I really enjoy is watching the Jedi Academy show with all the kids, there is always a little one that is REALLY into it and it makes us laugh everytime!

erica


----------



## HockeyKat

^I couldn't agree more about the parents.   We always say that there are no bad children, only bad parents. 


I also think it's amusing about the cats.  


3-D.  I am extremely myopic, thankfully correctable, but I can't really see 3-D.  Like the movie is not blurry or anything, but the effects just don't do much for me.   What is supposed to be right in your face really just isn't.  


Thanks everyone for the good lucks and all!!  I think I am really ready for the race.  Averaging a 12-14 min mile right now, and I have lost almost 25 lbs since the beginning of Jan!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I actually like interacting with children, and find them fairly amusing. But the lifestyle my boyfriend and I isn't really child-appropriate.


----------



## maddhatir

elcodfish said:


> Just wanted to jump on the bandwagon  I am 28, married and child free by choice.  I find it funny how many of us have cats, I currently have 4 and 1 foster kitty.  I wonder if the "no kids" gene is attached to the "cats please" gene...
> 
> I usually like kids in small groups in small doses, but most of the time, I have a bigger problem with parents than kids  I remember on our honeymoon flight to WDW the little girl behind us, maybe 3-4 years old, was obviously in pain crying and pulling at her ears, after about an hour of this and accepting the parents would or could not help her I turn around and ask the parents if I can give her a snack, I always carry fruit snacks on a plane and after I gave her a pack she was doing much better.  I even gave the parents some extra for the flight home.  They said that basically they thought that since it was a short flight (3 hours) she could "handle it".  Really?  Let me pinch your leg over and over for 3 hours and see how you are doing.  When my sister and I went to Disney with her son, we had plan a, b, c, d, etc because that's what a responsible parent does, take care of your kid and plan ahead.  ok, getting off my soap box now
> 
> I have to admit, something my husband and I really enjoy is watching the Jedi Academy show with all the kids, there is always a little one that is REALLY into it and it makes us laugh everytime!
> 
> erica



Welcome Erica!!!

We got a "no kids" bandwagon going 

I like how you came to the rescue on the plane. I am very surprised the parents did not have snacks! Isn't that a parental requirement! Snacks and a DVD player They should tell people that when leaving the hospital with their newborn.




HockeyKat said:


> Thanks everyone for the good lucks and all!!  I think I am really ready for the race.  Averaging a 12-14 min mile right now, and I have lost almost 25 lbs since the beginning of Jan!



OMG Kat!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!! 

I always say sweating like a piggy gets the pounds off quickly! When I started on my diet- the pounds fell off just by doing 20 minutes every day of the Biggest Loser b/c I would sweat like a pig- it feels so good! And it was SO easy- no jumping around etc- just moving around a lot. Bob is the man!  I don't like that chick!



roomthreeseventeen said:


> I actually like interacting with children, and find them fairly amusing. *But the lifestyle my boyfriend and I isn't really child-appropriate*.



Hmmmm- DO TELL!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

maddhatir said:


> Hmmmm- DO TELL!



Not really that complicated... boyfriend is 60, never had kids, never wanted kids.  He works at home, so he'd be the one raising hellions, which he doesn't want to do. Also, we're both in show business, which requires us to be out of the house a lot of nights, at Broadway shows, etc. And we live in a 1BR in Manhattan.


----------



## maddhatir

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Not really that complicated... boyfriend is 60, never had kids, never wanted kids.  He works at home, so he'd be the one raising hellions, which he doesn't want to do. Also, we're both in show business, which requires us to be out of the house a lot of nights, at Broadway shows, etc. And we live in a 1BR in Manhattan.



Showbiz!!!!? Cool! What do you do if you do not mind me asking? If you do mind- tell me to hush and mind my own business 

I can see if your BF is 60 and no kids yet, why start now!!!? No thanks! ITA!

ETA- Have fun in Disney!!!!!!!!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

maddhatir said:


> Welcome Erica!!!
> 
> We got a "no kids" bandwagon going
> 
> I like how you came to the rescue on the plane. I am very surprised the parents did not have snacks! Isn't that a parental requirement! Snacks and a DVD player They should tell people that when leaving the hospital with their newborn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Kat!!!! That is AMAZING!!!!!!!
> 
> I always say sweating like a piggy gets the pounds off quickly! When I started on my diet- the pounds fell off just by doing 20 minutes every day of the Biggest Loser b/c I would sweat like a pig- it feels so good! And it was SO easy- no jumping around etc- just moving around a lot. Bob is the man!  I don't like that chick!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm- DO TELL!





maddhatir said:


> Showbiz!!!!? Cool! What do you do if you do not mind me asking? If you do mind- tell me to hush and mind my own business
> 
> I can see if your BF is 60 and no kids yet, why start now!!!? No thanks! ITA!



We're both lyricists. BF is also a musical book writer and professor of musical theatre.


----------



## maddhatir

roomthreeseventeen said:


> We're both lyricists. BF is also a musical book writer and professor of musical theatre.


----------



## maddhatir

Since we all love food  Has anyone ever been to Gaylord Palms to eat?? 

I just saw this on the FoodBlog and it looks beautiful!!!!

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/03/02/review-villa-de-flora-at-gaylord-palms-resort/


----------



## Shyvioletisme

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks everyone for the good lucks and all!!  I think I am really ready for the race.  Averaging a 12-14 min mile right now, and I have lost almost 25 lbs since the beginning of Jan!



kat that is awesome!!! I'm sure you'll do great and I'm sure you're really happy about the weight loss as an added bonus!! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

roomthreeseventeen said:


> We're both lyricists. BF is also a musical book writer and professor of musical theatre.



that is awesome! welcome to the thread...also welcome Erica!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Cheryl- We love Middle Eastern food too! I think we might try Kouzzina one night b/c we will have one extra TS credit.


That is the new one on the Boardwalk, right?  You'll have to let us know how it is.



maddhatir said:


> We like to watch Mo'Rockin! That chick is awesome! Does she do the belly dancing inside the restaurant too??


They have several different ladies who dance.  I think they change day to day, but if you go a few times you get an idea of who to expect where & when.  
MoRockin is Great -- I got my Belly Dance teacher hooked on them too.   



maddhatir said:


> Is Chris slacking!!!!? No french toast? No yummy breakfast?!!


I only get that on Wednesdays when I work at home.  This morning he didn't even roll out of bed until about 10 minutes before I was leaving for the office.  I have to confess I'm a bit envious of being able to sleep late every day.  But I figure he should enjoy while he can... he'll be back to the grind soon enough hopefully. 



blue65829 said:


> Just wanted to say hello all, dh and I are childfree by choice and have been married for 5 years.  I am way more of a Disney fanatic than he is, but he is more than willing to get dragged along by my planning binges   If I had my way we'd be at Disney at least once a year!





elcodfish said:


> Just wanted to jump on the bandwagon  I am 28, married and child free by choice.  I find it funny how many of us have cats, I currently have 4 and 1 foster kitty.  I wonder if the "no kids" gene is attached to the "cats please" gene...



Welcome!  You'll see we are mostly harmless to ourselves & others!  

I love the "cats please" theory.... wonder if we could get a govt. grant to do a study on that?  



roomthreeseventeen said:


> And we live in a 1BR in Manhattan.


Hey, a fellow New Englander...  
You getting hammered by the snow too?

On the good front... I heard a Red Wing Blackbird this morning.  That is as sure a sign that spring is around the corner as seeing a Robin!  
Thank goodness, because too much more of this weather & I may snap.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

We got about 10 inches of snow. YUCK.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> That is the new one on the Boardwalk, right?  You'll have to let us know how it is.



Yes- used to be Spoodles. 



> Hey, a fellow New Englander...
> You getting hammered by the snow too?





roomthreeseventeen said:


> We got about 10 inches of snow. YUCK.



Hey! The snow skipped by us this time! 10" in Manhattan!!!? I am only 1.5 hours from you and it is warm here (45!)- this weather is insane!! I know one of the past storms (think it was 2 storms ago for us) we got almost 2' dumped on us and North Jersey only got a coating!


----------



## HockeyKat

I loved Kouzzina.  Had lamb there too, and almost licked my plate as well.   So good.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I loved Kouzzina.  Had lamb there too, and almost licked my plate as well.   So good.



You need better table manners young lady


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> You need better table manners young lady



I said almost!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hey Everyone!

Holy frijoli have you people been chatting, it took me an hour just to catch up and I'm sure I'll still miss something!!



calypso726 said:


> Popping in to say Hi  and join the thread.



Beautiful dog, love his name!!



blue65829 said:


> Just wanted to say hello all, dh and I are childfree by choice and have been married for 5 years.





elcodfish said:


> Just wanted to jump on the bandwagon  I am 28, married and child free by choice.  erica



​


PammieJ said:


> But I  think it's only fair for parents of any child, handicapped or not, to take responsibility for their child's behavior no matter where they take them.



ITA!!  People who have special needs children *should know* what that child can handle which includes flying on an airplane, going on amusement rides, etc.



maddhatir said:


> DH and I usually look at each other when we come across those kids and and say "_Better them than us_!" and continue strolling along peacefully!



This is DH and I too!!



> You know, I just remembered something today! I said no one ever made a rude comment about me being childless, I was wrong. _Someone_ made a comment _elsewhere_ that I would not be a good mother b/c I like Marilyn Manson!
> 
> The person is just worthless and I would not even comment on their stupidity.  But I thought that was pretty rude.



Wow, what a totally rude thing to say to someone!!  I supposed you would be a better parent if you were abusing drugs & alcohol!!!  LMAO!!  I know, I know some lurker who gets their nose out of joint at that one is probably gonna flame me!!



Alesia said:


> We had *a lot* of turbulence on that flight. I _really_ wanted to turn around and tell that little girl that the *turbulence was God's punishment for her whining*



Alesia I loved that statement, how funny would it have been if you actually said it!!



HockeyKat said:


> Thanks everyone for the good lucks and all!!  I think I am really ready for the race.  Averaging a 12-14 min mile right now, and I have lost almost 25 lbs since the beginning of Jan!



Kat that is so awesome that you've lost all that weight since January!!  And good luck in Disney both on the race and enjoying your vacay!!!


You guys have definitely made me want to add Kouzzina to my list of restaurants for our next trip!  I love Marrakesh and yes there is a woman doing belly dancing inside the restaurant.  She was there with 2 men playing the sittar (sp?) and a small drum.  She would invite the dad's & kids up to dance.


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Wow, what a totally rude thing to say to someone!!  I supposed you would be a better parent if you were abusing drugs & alcohol!!!  LMAO!!  I know, I know some lurker who gets their nose out of joint at that one is probably gonna flame me!!



Probably the same lurker who made the Marilyn Manson comment


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Probably the same lurker who made the Marilyn Manson comment



I swear if one of those lurking trolls decides to post here again and give us a hard time I am reporting them to the Moderators and get their booty's booted!!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> I swear if one of those lurking trolls decides to post here again and give us a hard time I am reporting them to the Moderators and get their booty's booted!!!



I am right there behind you.  The whole reason I signed onto this thread was to _not _discuss kids.  Last thing I want is someone jumping in to spout about their kids or their opinions on kids.  Don't get me wrong... if folks want to chat about other stuff (like food ) welcome & join the conversation I don't care if you have kids or not.  But don't divert the topic to something the thread name explicitly says we are free from.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> I am right there behind you.  The whole reason I signed onto this thread was to _not _discuss kids.  Last thing I want is someone jumping in to spout about their kids or their opinions on kids.  Don't get me wrong... if folks want to chat about other stuff (like food ) welcome & join the conversation I don't care if you have kids or not.  But don't divert the topic to something the thread name explicitly says we are free from.



Well said Chica!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Happy Hump Day Everyone!  Half way to the weekend. 

So we still have no phone, cable or internet at home.  Comcast's craptastic customer service!  Said they would be there yesterday afternoon.  Not so much as a call back & no show on the service guy.    DH called & gave them an earfull last night so they should hopefully get it fixed today.  Of course we won't get a credit for the down time will we?!?  

DH is actually at a job interview this morning.  He was nervous -- he has to take a test (which I've heard of for his type of work).  He was nervous.  Think last test he took was back in high school & let's just say it has been a few years since then... 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Happy Hump Day Everyone!  Half way to the weekend.
> 
> So we still have no phone, cable or internet at home.  Comcast's craptastic customer service!  Said they would be there yesterday afternoon.  Not so much as a call back & no show on the service guy.    DH called & gave them an earfull last night so they should hopefully get it fixed today.  Of course we won't get a credit for the down time will we?!?
> 
> DH is actually at a job interview this morning.  He was nervous -- he has to take a test (which I've heard of for his type of work).  He was nervous.  Think last test he took was back in high school & let's just say it has been a few years since then...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



Crossing my fingers for DH!!!

Cheryl- I would ask for credit from the time they did not show up! I HATE Comcast techs- if I can do something myself- I try. Never fails, they come in a screw crap up, unless they "fix it" from outside. 

Do they even have to come into your house or can they fix it from outside??


----------



## HockeyKat

Cheryl, crossing my fingers for him!

I have had to take a test before.  It is fairly standard procedure, esp if you are going through a recruiter/contract agency.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> Happy Hump Day Everyone!  Half way to the weekend.
> 
> So we still have no phone, cable or internet at home.  Comcast's craptastic customer service!  Said they would be there yesterday afternoon.  Not so much as a call back & no show on the service guy.    DH called & gave them an earfull last night so they should hopefully get it fixed today.  Of course we won't get a credit for the down time will we?!?
> 
> DH is actually at a job interview this morning.  He was nervous -- he has to take a test (which I've heard of for his type of work).  He was nervous.  Think last test he took was back in high school & let's just say it has been a few years since then...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day.



crossing my fingers that his interview goes well! 

I agree with madd, I would definitely ask for a credit, b/c that is ridiculous that they didn't even show up or call and they should really credit you for it...we don't have comcast, but time warner has always been good about crediting us when our service has been out and not fixed right away...It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hey, I have a random question for all of you.   I know that many of you are, well, not so traditional when it comes to religion.

I am not very religious, okay, well maybe not really at all in a traditional sense, and I always feel uncomfortable when someone asks me to pray for someone else.   I feel sort of like an imposter if I say I will, but on the other hand I don't want it to feel like I am not thinking of the person or don't care.

What is the proper response?


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Hey, I have a random question for all of you.   I know that many of you are, well, not so traditional when it comes to religion.
> 
> I am not very religious, okay, well maybe not really at all in a traditional sense, and I always feel uncomfortable when someone asks me to pray for someone else.   I feel sort of like an imposter if I say I will, but on the other hand I don't want it to feel like I am not thinking of the person or don't care.
> 
> What is the proper response?



Kat - I usually say "sending positive thoughts your way"

If it is a Diser- you can always use the "pixie dust"


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> Kat -* I usually say "sending postivie thoughts your way"*If it is a Diser- you can always use the "pixie dust"



me too. I guess cause then at least I'm still doing something even though it is not praying for them...anyone I've always told, has always seemed pleased enough by that response


----------



## maddhatir

maddhatir said:


> Kat - I usually say "sending *postivie* thoughts your way"
> 
> If it is a Diser- you can always use the "pixie dust"





Shyvioletisme said:


> me too. I guess cause then at least I'm still doing something even though it is not praying for them...anyone I've always told, has always seemed pleased enough by that response



Maybe we should tell her to say "positive" instead of "postivie". That way, they might understand what she is trying to say  

My way sounds a little "fr_on_ch"  frONch fries! (anyone remember that movie- Better Off Dead? )


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Do they even have to come into your house or can they fix it from outside??


No, thank goodness.  It is an outside repair.  The ice & snow on the line pulled it loose & it finally just came out of the side of the house.  DH can fix the siding, but doesn't want to touch anything (live wires... electricity... ya know) until they fix it.



HockeyKat said:


> Hey, I have a random question for all of you.   I know that many of you are, well, not so traditional when it comes to religion.
> 
> I am not very religious, okay, well maybe not really at all in a traditional sense, and I always feel uncomfortable when someone asks me to pray for someone else.   I feel sort of like an imposter if I say I will, but on the other hand I don't want it to feel like I am not thinking of the person or don't care.
> 
> What is the proper response?


Usually, I make light of the belief difference.  "I'll be praying for you, after all a few extra Methodist prayers & positive thoughts can't hurt."  You could swap in whatever you do pray/meditate/etc.  So say something like "I'll be sending positive thoughts, the extra positive karma can't hurt"   (that isn't the best example, but you get the idea).

I have a lot of friends who are non-Christian in one way, shape or form & no one has ever been offended.  I think when you toss in that last bit, it shows you are being supportive in your own way and not trying to get all preachy about things.  Part of it may be my friends are not crazy ultra-orthodox whatever they are, so they don't get bent out of shape easily, but I think part of it is when people really need the support they are just grateful you are there for them, in what ever way that is.  



maddhatir said:


> frONch fries!


----------



## calypso726

HockeyKat said:


> Hey, I have a random question for all of you.   I know that many of you are, well, not so traditional when it comes to religion.
> 
> I am not very religious, okay, well maybe not really at all in a traditional sense, and I always feel uncomfortable when someone asks me to pray for someone else.   I feel sort of like an imposter if I say I will, but on the other hand I don't want it to feel like I am not thinking of the person or don't care.
> 
> What is the proper response?



My religious beliefs are not exactly mainstream either. If I am asked to pray for someone I always say "I will"  rather than get into semantics. Po-TAY-toh, Po-TAH-toh. In my eyes what they are asking me to do is simply called a different name and may look different to them than what I might wind up doing but the intent and objective is the same   If I want to let someone know that I am (in their words) praying for them, I usually say, "My good thoughts are with you."


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> DH is actually at a job interview this morning.  He was nervous -- he has to take a test (which I've heard of for his type of work).  He was nervous.  Think last test he took was back in high school & let's just say it has been a few years since then...



Sending _postive thoughts_ DH's way hoping everything goes well!!



HockeyKat said:


> Hey, I have a random question for all of you.   I know that many of you are, well, not so traditional when it comes to religion.
> 
> I am not very religious, okay, well maybe not really at all in a traditional sense, and I always feel uncomfortable when someone asks me to pray for someone else.   I feel sort of like an imposter if I say I will, but on the other hand I don't want it to feel like I am not thinking of the person or don't care.
> 
> What is the proper response?





calypso726 said:


> My religious beliefs are not exactly mainstream either. If I am asked to pray for someone I always say "I will"  rather than get into semantics. Po-TAY-toh, Po-TAH-toh. _In my eyes what they are asking me to do is simply called a different name and may look different to them than what I might wind up doing but the intent and objective is the same  _If I want to let someone know that I am (in their words) praying for them, I usually say, "My good thoughts are with you."



I completely agree with what calypso said, and also what Madd said.  As my DB has been fighting cancer I ask for _prayers & positive thoughts_ because Christians are used to that, but I myself prefer "positive thoughts" as I believe in a nature based religion.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Good Morning Everyone!

I hope everyone's morning is off to a good start!  Thankfully the sun is shining here again today and the temps are high enough that the snow is melting, yippee!!!  I could definitely feel spring in the air this morning and the cardinals were singing before the sun came up!  I just love the sounds of nature in the morning and cannot wait to have coffee out on the deck again!

Have a great day!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> cannot wait to have coffee out on the deck again!



I can't wait to come home from work, kick off my shoes & hang on the deck w/a nice glass of wine.


----------



## zima-cheryl

We had a robin in our backyard today!  
And the paper said they had a large flock of cedar waxwings in town (wish they had stopped by my house) this weekend.

Spring can't be far behind.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

It is beautiful here in NYC today... the only consolation to having left my beloved WDW behind last night!


----------



## Kennywife

Well, I tried to avoid it and tried. It caught up with me. I am going to have to be colon medicine. 

I have IBS and have had it for some time. I have been able to control it with diet. It has come back and this time with a vengence. My dx has recommended I go on a medicine for it. Now, I have to admit to Have a problem with my gastro track. 

Yuck.

Anna


----------



## maddhatir

roomthreeseventeen said:


> It is beautiful here in NYC today... the only consolation to having left my beloved WDW behind last night!




So how was your trip!!!!!??

I am sitting here trying to get myself in the mood to look at my Disney info so I can make ADRs next month. It is not that I am not excited, it is the work I have to do figuring out which parks on which days and fit the ADRs into that. My brain is resisting


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

maddhatir said:


> So how was your trip!!!!!??
> 
> I am sitting here trying to get myself in the mood to look at my Disney info so I can make ADRs next month. It is not that I am not excited, it is the work I have to do figuring out which parks on which days and fit the ADRs into that. My brain is resisting



Trip was amazing. Cold, but amazing. GF RPC is so fantstic. 

I miss the castle!


----------



## Alesia

Kennywife said:


> Now, I have to admit to Have a problem with my gastro track.
> 
> Yuck.
> 
> Anna



Well, you didn't _have_ to admit it. At least not _publicly_.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

After five days of Nescafe at WDW, I had some intestinal issues. YUCK


----------



## Shyvioletisme

roomthreeseventeen said:


> After five days of Nescafe at WDW, I had some intestinal issues. YUCK



ewww Nescafe...and that's why you bring your own coffee from home..lol


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I am sitting here trying to get myself in the mood to look at my Disney info so I can make ADRs next month. It is not that I am not excited, it is the work I have to do figuring out which parks on which days and fit the ADRs into that. My brain is resisting


Just remember, as you get closer you can (and if you are at all like me you will) change your ADR's around.  Our poor TA must want to strangle me some days w/all the checking & changing I do!  



Shyvioletisme said:


> ewww Nescafe...and that's why you bring your own coffee from home..lol


Have you seen the instant sticks -- I think from Maxwell House?  Easy to pack & a fair cup of coffee (not Starbucks but not the stuff you get in the room either).



roomthreeseventeen said:


> Trip was amazing. Cold, but amazing. GF RPC is so fantstic.


How was the GF?  When we went by there on the monorail it looked lovely - so much so I wish we had booked it instead of the Poly.  But then I've had people tell me it isn't as nice as it looks.  I'd love to know your opinion of the resort.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> How was the GF?  When we went by there on the monorail it looked lovely - so much so I wish we had booked it instead of the Poly.  But then I've had people tell me it isn't as nice as it looks.  I'd love to know your opinion of the resort.



Cheryl, you have never been inside of the resort???


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> How was the GF?  When we went by there on the monorail it looked lovely - so much so I wish we had booked it instead of the Poly.  But then I've had people tell me it isn't as nice as it looks.  I'd love to know your opinion of the resort.



It looks lovely to me from inside, though we haven't stayed there. We spent a good amount of time there poking around and such...it's so pretty!..I like the look of the Poly better though, but alas it has no hot tub(unless they've put one in?) and I gotta have a hot tub to relax my sore sore muscles after a LONG day in the parks.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Shyvioletisme said:


> It looks lovely to me from inside, though we haven't stayed there. We spent a good amount of time there poking around and such...it's so pretty!..I like the look of the Poly better though, but alas it has no hot tub(unless they've put one in?) and I gotta have a hot tub to relax my sore sore muscles after a LONG day in the parks.



GF was beautiful, amazing, wonderful... the orchestra in the evenings was spectacular.


----------



## HockeyKat

Back!!!  What an amazing trip!

I finished the half marathon on Sunday with a 14:34 min pace.   Not the best but I was just so HAPPY to finish and not get swept.    They have characters and such all along the race, and it was just wow to get to run through the castle in the MK.  

We wore our medals both Sun and Mon in the parks.    We toured Epcot for 3-4 hours after the race, then laid by the pool for a while, went to England for dinner and watched Illuminations, then hit Jellyrolls for a few drinks.   Long day but just incredible.   

Such a great time with the girls!!  There were 9 of us from 8 different states.   All of us met on the DIS WISH thread, although all but one of us had met in person before.    

Back to real life tomorrrow....


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Cheryl, you have never been inside of the resort???


No, I've only ever seen the outside.  But the monorail from the Poly goes right there & from what I could see looking out the window & where we pulled in it really seemed nice.



Shyvioletisme said:


> It looks lovely to me from inside, though we haven't stayed there. We spent a good amount of time there poking around and such...it's so pretty!..I like the look of the Poly better though, but alas it has no hot tub(unless they've put one in?) and I gotta have a hot tub to relax my sore sore muscles after a LONG day in the parks.


Actually -- we were unimpressed w/the Poly.  I don't know that I'd ever book it again (unless they were practically giving the rooms away).  The rooms were spacious, view from the beach & pool was awesome & they had lots going on all the time (hula demos, torch lighting, etc).  That said, it was kind of sprawled out, easy to get lost/turned around, and just seemed, well old.  Not neglected, run down old but old decor.  We joked the whole time about the old 70's style wood paneling.  It really is just in need of some serious updating.



HockeyKat said:


> Back!!!  What an amazing trip!
> 
> I finished the half marathon on Sunday with a 14:34 min pace.   Not the best but I was just so HAPPY to finish and not get swept.    They have characters and such all along the race, and it was just wow to get to run through the castle in the MK.
> 
> We wore our medals both Sun and Mon in the parks.    We toured Epcot for 3-4 hours after the race, then laid by the pool for a while, went to England for dinner and watched Illuminations, then hit Jellyrolls for a few drinks.   Long day but just incredible.
> 
> Such a great time with the girls!!  There were 9 of us from 8 different states.   All of us met on the DIS WISH thread, although all but one of us had met in person before.
> 
> Back to real life tomorrrow....



Congrats Kat!!  
Welcome home to the real world.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Back!!!  What an amazing trip!
> 
> ...



Welcome back Kat!!!! Congrats on the race



zima-cheryl said:


> No, I've only ever seen the outside.  But the monorail from the Poly goes right there & from what I could see looking out the window & where we pulled in it really seemed nice.
> 
> 
> Actually -- we were unimpressed w/the Poly.  I don't know that I'd ever book it again (unless they were practically giving the rooms away).  The rooms were spacious, view from the beach & pool was awesome & they had lots going on all the time (hula demos, torch lighting, etc).  That said, it was kind of sprawled out, easy to get lost/turned around, and just seemed, well old.  Not neglected, run down old but old decor.  We joked the whole time about the old 70's style wood paneling.  It really is just in need of some serious updating.
> .



OMG Cheryl you HAVE to go into the GF! It is just so........GRAND compared to the Poly- I would not put the 2 in the same class even though they are both deluxes. ITA about the Poly- it is very........_browwwwwn_. 

But- You have to go to the bar upstairs at the GF and get some champagne (or a chocolate martini) and stroll around the shops. And yes, the live orchestra just puts the cherry on top! We were there in Dec a few times and they had roasted chestnuts for the guests. 

Last August we had tea at the Garden View Lounge and dinner with Cinderella and the Prince (for Karlee- not for me lmao!). DH and I have had breakfast in the GF Cafe and a few times we stopped by the resort and just hung out at the pool bar. 

You can check on the board to see if there are any weddings going on- it is always fun to see the bride. We saw a few over the years, some in the carriage and some getting pics on the stairs near the lobby. One night me, SIL and Karlee had our noses pressed against the glass to see the wedding dresses and the cakes they offer over by the wedding pavilion- it was closed, that is why we were peeking  

And lastly- it is such a beautiful walk from the GF to the Poly!! Especially at night- make is a must do on your next trip! PS- if you time it right you can see the Electrical Water Pageant floating by

Next trip- DH and I are trying Citricos for the first time!

Did I mention that I like the GF???


----------



## Shyvioletisme

HockeyKat said:


> Back!!!  What an amazing trip!
> 
> I finished the half marathon on Sunday with a 14:34 min pace.   Not the best but I was just so HAPPY to finish and not get swept.    They have characters and such all along the race, and it was just wow to get to run through the castle in the MK.
> 
> We wore our medals both Sun and Mon in the parks.    We toured Epcot for 3-4 hours after the race, then laid by the pool for a while, went to England for dinner and watched Illuminations, then hit Jellyrolls for a few drinks.   Long day but just incredible.
> 
> Such a great time with the girls!!  There were 9 of us from 8 different states.   All of us met on the DIS WISH thread, although all but one of us had met in person before.
> 
> Back to real life tomorrrow....



Welcome back Kat!!! Glad you had a great time and finished the race!



zima-cheryl said:


> Actually -- we were unimpressed w/the Poly.  I don't know that I'd ever book it again (unless they were practically giving the rooms away).  The rooms were spacious, view from the beach & pool was awesome & they had lots going on all the time (hula demos, torch lighting, etc).  That said, it was kind of sprawled out, easy to get lost/turned around, and just seemed, well old.  Not neglected, run down old but old decor.  We joked the whole time about the old 70's style wood paneling.  It really is just in need of some serious updating.




see I think that's why it appeals to me..lol. it seems to kitchy...and I love that! I actually hate the look of the updated rooms because I LOVED the 1970s way they looked before...


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Welcome back Kat!!!! Congrats on the race
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Cheryl you HAVE to go into the GF! It is just so........GRAND compared to the Poly- I would not put the 2 in the same class even though they are both deluxes. ITA about the Poly- it is very........_browwwwwn_.
> 
> But- You have to go to the bar upstairs at the GF and get some champagne (or a chocolate martini) and stroll around the shops. And yes, the live orchestra just puts the cherry on top! We were there in Dec a few times and they had roasted chestnuts for the guests.
> 
> Last August we had tea at the Garden View Lounge and dinner with Cinderella and the Prince (for Karlee- not for me lmao!). DH and I have had breakfast in the GF Cafe and a few times we stopped by the resort and just hung out at the pool bar.
> 
> You can check on the board to see if there are any weddings going on- it is always fun to see the bride. We saw a few over the years, some in the carriage and some getting pics on the stairs near the lobby. One night me, SIL and Karlee had our noses pressed against the glass to see the wedding dresses and the cakes they offer over by the wedding pavilion- it was closed, that is why we were peeking
> 
> And lastly- it is such a beautiful walk from the GF to the Poly!! Especially at night- make is a must do on your next trip! PS- if you time it right you can see the Electrical Water Pageant floating by
> 
> Next trip- DH and I are trying Citricos for the first time!
> 
> Did I mention that I like the GF???



I'm sold!  Next trip is a week, so will be moderate (can't afford a delux for a whole week unless it is a steal of a deal).  But our next long weekend that is going to be at the top of our list.


----------



## HockeyKat

Narcoosee's is one of my favorite restaurants at Disney.   Especially if you book it around Wishes time... they dim the lights and play the Wishes music and it is an awesome, totally romantic place to watch the fireworks.

D and I have actually been known to go there just to watch them from the dock, if we don't want to eat there.   

Of the deluxes, my fav is probably the Beach Club because of the pool.   Just can't beat that pool.  

Poly is pretty but no hot tub and the pool area is small.   I see what you mean about brown.

GF is a bit too uppity for my tastes but I do like wandering around there.   GF Cafe had a great breakfast, too.   

I would love to stay at the Contemporary someday.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I think we're going to eat at Narcoosee's next time we go down, in addition to Citrico's. SO said he doesn't want to stay anywhere BUT GF. LOL.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Narcoosee's is one of my favorite restaurants at Disney.   Especially if you book it around Wishes time... they dim the lights and play the Wishes music and it is an awesome, totally romantic place to watch the fireworks.
> 
> D and I have actually been known to go there just to watch them from the dock, if we don't want to eat there.
> 
> Of the deluxes, my fav is probably the Beach Club because of the pool.   Just can't beat that pool.
> 
> Poly is pretty but no hot tub and the pool area is small.   I see what you mean about brown.
> 
> GF is a bit too uppity for my tastes but I do like wandering around there.   GF Cafe had a great breakfast, too.
> 
> I would love to stay at the Contemporary someday.



Kat- the GF seems like it would be uppity just by looking at it- but all the CMs, from the front desk to the wait staff there are SUPER, SUPER nice and helpful! I would be happy to stay there!

I always read how everyone tries to time their meals around Wishes. I don't care to do that for some reason. We are dining at the Cali Grill too- and I am not planning my meal around the fireworks. I want to get in early (around 6) so I can be AT the parks in the evening. Night time is my favorite time to be in the parks.  Not only that- DH and I like to do some of the attractions during the fireworks- there are virtually NO lines. 

I DO however, want to watch Wishes from the beach at the Poly. Never did that yet, but want to try it! Hmmm, maybe we can have dinner at Citricos and then WALK over to the Poly afterwards- that might be nice. I have to write that one down!


----------



## HockeyKat

I like the parks at night, but I prefer to watch Wishes from somewhere other than the park.   It is just so crowded in there.   I think that is my "I don't like people" thing coming out!!  

I don't feel the same way about Illuminations, maybe because the crowd is disbursed around the lake?


----------



## maddhatir

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think we're going to eat at Narcoosee's next time we go down, in addition to Citrico's. SO said he doesn't want to stay anywhere BUT GF. LOL.



Now, I was going back and forth trying to decide Citricos or Narcoossee's- I am going give Citricos a try first. 

I didn't want to do both in one vacation. 

Actually I am still (kind of) up in the air about Cali Grill. I hear it is noisy and has lots of kids running around.... Should I think twice about dining there? But maybe if I go around 6- it won't be too bad.

I am still waiting for TGM to put his best park days out for Oct so I can wrap this up!


----------



## HockeyKat

I like Cali Grill, but it isn't as quiet and such as it could be.   I have never seen a kid running around, though.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I like the parks at night, but I prefer to watch Wishes from somewhere other than the park.   It is just so crowded in there.   I think that is my "I don't like people" thing coming out!!
> 
> I don't feel the same way about Illuminations, maybe because the crowd is disbursed around the lake?




Oh! I am with you on the "I don't like people" thing!

If DH and I watch Wishes, it is from the back of the MK. Or, over by The Hall of Presidents. This way, you are OUT of the way of the stampede after they are finished!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I like Cali Grill, but it isn't as quiet and such as it could be.   I have never seen a kid running around, though.



I heard the kids run to the window when the fireworks start- I hear the same thing about The Coral Reef- the kids tend to run up to see the fish, sometimes bothering the diners and parents do not seem to think there is anything wrong with it. 

I just read it- never had it happen to me. Before people pop a vain, I'm JUST the messenger


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

maddhatir said:


> I heard the kids run to the window when the fireworks start- I hear the same thing about The Coral Reef- the kids tend to run up to see the fish, sometimes bothering the diners and parents do not seem to think there is anything wrong with it.
> 
> I just read it- never had it happen to me. Before people pop a vain, I'm JUST the messenger



I don't think there's anything wrong with running up to see the fish or fireworks. They're children.


----------



## maddhatir

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with running up to see the fish or fireworks. They're children.



Some people were saying they were at their table while they were trying to eat, making noise, being annoying.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I always read how everyone tries to time their meals around Wishes. I don't care to do that for some reason. We are dining at the Cali Grill too- and I am not planning my meal around the fireworks. I want to get in early (around 6) so I can be AT the parks in the evening. Night time is my favorite time to be in the parks.  Not only that- DH and I like to do some of the attractions during the fireworks- there are virtually NO lines.
> 
> I DO however, want to watch Wishes from the beach at the Poly. Never did that yet, but want to try it! Hmmm, maybe we can have dinner at Citricos and then WALK over to the Poly afterwards- that might be nice. I have to write that one down!



When we were at Ohana's there were a lot of folks trying to time supper to the fireworks.  We rushed down to the beach to watch after supper- it was crowded.  I think the word is out about that spot.  You'll want to get there early to get a seat.  That said, they pipe in the music, everyone is in a good mood & it is a great view.  I'd do it again.

Honestly, I don't like the fireworks in most the parks.  Too loud for me - although I love Illuminations (just have to cover my ears at times).  Last Sept. we got caught in Fantasy Land when they started...practically next to one of the building they launch from.  I was just about in tears.    We were headed to Buzz - that heavens there was no line.  Once inside you really couldn't hear them, but outside...  ooff!  Never again! 

We aren't having a good day -- I lost a cap from a tooth a little bit ago & my dentist isn't in today.  They can't get me in until 4:30p tomorrow.  Thank goodness I'm not in pain.  And just a bit ago DH got an e-mail about his last job interview... "thanks, but no thanks".  Poor guy!  I think he is getting pretty down.  3 months & only 3 interviews, and he found out Monday he is 1/2 way through his unemployment (but at least he s/be able to file for an extension).   
(Yea I need some cheese to go w/my whine   sorry... I just can't say much to him right now 'cause he is busy dealing w/it... he doesn't need my fussing dumped on top of his stress)

Someone give me something good...  how about pix from our recent returnees trips?!?  I want to see that medal Kat!


----------



## HockeyKat

Here is a pic of all of us, with bling, in the MK the day after the race.  I am the one in the black shirt without the hat (long dark hair):  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/3DisneyKids/DSC00095-1.jpg


I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure...
Part I:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773441&postcount=1579
Part II:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773910&postcount=1582


BTW, C, I got his email yesterday and will take a look and forward it on to everyone I know.   I have been so MIA lately, I'm sorry!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I will find and post pics, I promise.   I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure, if you want me to link to it?
> 
> 
> BTW, C, I got his email yesterday and will take a look and forward it on to everyone I know.   I have been so MIA lately, I'm sorry!!



Yes - please link to it... I'd like to hear about the weekend.  You must be so proud of yourself.  I don't know if I could do that? 

As for forwarding that on, anything is appriciated.  It is kind of you to help out.  And you haven't been that MIA...you were @ WDW!!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

HockeyKat said:


> I will find and post pics, I promise.   I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure, if you want me to link to it?
> 
> 
> BTW, C, I got his email yesterday and will take a look and forward it on to everyone I know.   I have been so MIA lately, I'm sorry!!



Yes, I'd love to hear more about it. I'm considering doing it next year!


----------



## HockeyKat

Here is a pic of all of us, with bling, in the MK the day after the race.  I am the one in the black shirt without the hat (long dark hair):  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/3DisneyKids/DSC00095-1.jpg


I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure...
Part I:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773441&postcount=1579
Part II:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773910&postcount=1582


Btw, there were 7 of us from the thread that did this.   One was missing from the photo as she was with her parents.   All 6 of us in that pic stayed together on 1 woman's 2-bedroom villa at BWV.  

It was SUCH a blast.  We had so much fun together.   Memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## JennyMP03

Just peeking in to say hello! Currently married and childless with no plans to change that situation for now, if ever. (I like children, but we just are not sure if we want one of our own.  Our kitty cat is quite enough trouble by herself!  )  Disney is a great place for adults, which many people don't seem to realize.  I'd go every year if DH were up for it.


----------



## maddhatir

JennyMP03 said:


> Just peeking in to say hello! Currently married and childless with no plans to change that situation for now, if ever. (I like children, but we just are not sure if we want one of our own.  Our kitty cat is quite enough trouble by herself!  )  Disney is a great place for adults, which many people don't seem to realize.  I'd go every year if DH were up for it.



Welcome Jenny!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I edited my original post... but here it is again in case you don't want to scroll!
> 
> Here is a pic of all of us, with bling, in the MK the day after the race. I am the one in the black shirt without the hat (long dark hair): http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m...DSC00095-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I wrote a race report on the WISH thread that started the whole adventure...
> Part I: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.ph...postcount=1579
> Part II: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.ph...postcount=1582
> 
> 
> Btw, there were 7 of us from the thread that did this.   One was missing from the photo as she was with her parents.   All 6 of us in that pic stayed together on 1 woman's 2-bedroom villa at BWV.
> 
> It was SUCH a blast.  We had so much fun together.   Memories to last a lifetime.




Kat- it might be just me, but I can't see your pics. The Dis link you posted said the link was broken and the Photobucket link only takes me to their homepage.


----------



## HockeyKat

I edited it.  Evidently when I cut and pasted it did weird things to the links?  Try it now.  

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/3DisneyKids/DSC00095-1.jpg

Part I:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773441&postcount=1579
Part II:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773910&postcount=1582


----------



## Shyvioletisme

JennyMP03 said:


> Just peeking in to say hello! Currently married and childless with no plans to change that situation for now, if ever. (I like children, but we just are not sure if we want one of our own.  Our kitty cat is quite enough trouble by herself!  )  Disney is a great place for adults, which many people don't seem to realize.  I'd go every year if DH were up for it.



welcome!!!


----------



## JennyMP03

Thanks, maddhatir and Shyvioletisme! Violet is actually my aforementioned kitty cat's name...


----------



## roomthreeseventeen




----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I edited it.  Evidently when I cut and pasted it did weird things to the links?  Try it now.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m216/3DisneyKids/DSC00095-1.jpg
> 
> Part I:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773441&postcount=1579
> Part II:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35773910&postcount=1582



Kat! You look terrific! Congrats on the weightloss!


----------



## KRIS10420

Congratulations Kat!! That is definitely something to be proud of, well done.




JennyMP03 said:


> Just peeking in to say hello! Currently married and childless with no plans to change that situation for now, if ever. (I like children, but we just are not sure if we want one of our own.  Our kitty cat is quite enough trouble by herself!  )  Disney is a great place for adults, which many people don't seem to realize.  I'd go every year if DH were up for it.








 Jenny!  I can relate to a trouble kitty, although one of mine usually ends up costing me lots of money




I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of the colored adhesive vinyl sheets I ordered off ebay(couldn't find any locally).  I am making my own Mickey decals for my new car.

We've been having some pretty funky weather here the past couple days, even a few snow flurries thrown in there foe something a little different. Our city had its annual flower count from Feb 25th to Mar 4th and over 21 billion blooms were counted so it's an early spring this year.


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> *I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of the colored adhesive vinyl sheets I ordered off ebay(couldn't find any locally).  *



 I am sorry Kris- but you can expect this to come out of my mouth...... 

As soon as I read this part of your post, I was thinking- (now, add a little bubble to my quote....) "_Vinyl sheets??! Are they like "rubber sheets"? Locally? Yes, I guess it would be hard to find something like that in Kohls. WTH is Kris up to_!!?"  

I swear all that was going through my head until I got to the part about Mickey The *scary* thing is, in 2 seconds flat, I could have hooked you up with someone who knows right where to buy "that kind of thing"

aaaaaaaaaand a Good Morning to you all!


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> I am sorry Kris- but you can expect this to come out of my mouth......
> 
> As soon as I read this part of your post, I was thinking- (now, add a little bubble to my quote....) "_Vinyl sheets??! Are they like "rubber sheets"? Locally? Yes, I guess it would be hard to find something like that in Kohls. WTH is Kris up to_!!?"



ROTFL Yes, I guess I should have expected that from you Do they actually make rubber sheets? I can't imagine the friction would feel very nice.  Vinyl sheets on the other hand, I'm thinkin slip and slide.......oops did I say that outloud


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Shyvioletisme said:


> ewww Nescafe...and that's why you bring your own coffee from home..lol



ITA, I always bring my own coffee from home!



HockeyKat said:


> I finished the half marathon on Sunday with a 14:34 min pace.   Not the best but I was just so HAPPY to finish and not get swept.    They have characters and such all along the race, and it was just wow to get to run through the castle in the MK.
> 
> We wore our medals both Sun and Mon in the parks.    We toured Epcot for 3-4 hours after the race, then laid by the pool for a while, went to England for dinner and watched Illuminations, then hit Jellyrolls for a few drinks.   Long day but just incredible.
> 
> Such a great time with the girls!!  There were 9 of us from 8 different states.   All of us met on the DIS WISH thread, although all but one of us had met in person before.



Kat congrats again on the race!!  Love the pic at the MK!!



maddhatir said:


> But- You have to go to the bar upstairs at the GF and get some champagne (or a chocolate martini) and stroll around the shops. And yes, the live orchestra just puts the cherry on top! We were there in Dec a few times and they had roasted chestnuts for the guests.



We would definitely like to do this on our next visit! 



maddhatir said:


> Actually I am still (kind of) up in the air about Cali Grill. I hear it is noisy and has lots of kids running around.... Should I think twice about dining there? But maybe if I go around 6- it won't be too bad.



I heard this exact same thing too!  Everytime we vacation I make ADR's and then I will read a post about someone who was disappointed because it's become such a popular spot with families now wanted to watch the fireworks.  Madd let me know if you try an earlier dining time and whether it makes a difference, if you book it that is.



> I am still waiting for TGM to put his best park days out for Oct so I can wrap this up!



See once you get that info you will be good to go!!!  I'm so excited for you, I cannot wait to hear what ADR's you end up making!!!



maddhatir said:


> I heard the kids run to the window when the fireworks start- I hear the same thing about The Coral Reef- the kids tend to run up to see the fish, sometimes bothering the diners and parents do not seem to think there is anything wrong with it.



We ate at Coral Reef a few years ago for lunch and had no problems with the kiddies going up to the glass, however that could have changed.  There are a lot more parents out there who think that it's just fine and dandy for their children to disrupt someone elses meal by squeezing in behind their seat to see the fish!  Honestly people the fish are HUGE there is no reason to see them up close and if you do then leave the restaurant and go into the observing areas where your children belong!!!  They should not be disrupting peoples meals!!!  Sheeeshhh!!!!



zima-cheryl said:


> We aren't having a good day -- I lost a cap from a tooth a little bit ago & my dentist isn't in today.  They can't get me in until 4:30p tomorrow.  Thank goodness I'm not in pain.  And just a bit ago DH got an e-mail about his last job interview... "thanks, but no thanks".  Poor guy!  I think he is getting pretty down.  3 months & only 3 interviews, and he found out Monday he is 1/2 way through his unemployment (but at least he s/be able to file for an extension



Cheryl, so sorry to hear about DH's job interview.  Hope everything ends up okay with your tooth!!



JennyMP03 said:


> Just peeking in to say hello! Currently married and childless with no plans to change that situation for now, if ever. (I like children, but we just are not sure if we want one of our own.  Our kitty cat is quite enough trouble by herself!  )  Disney is a great place for adults, which many people don't seem to realize.  I'd go every year if DH were up for it.



​


----------



## TKDizneyluver

KRIS10420 said:


> ROTFL Yes, I guess I should have expected that from you Do they actually make rubber sheets? I can't imagine the friction would feel very nice.  Vinyl sheets on the other hand, I'm thinkin slip and slide.......*oops did I say that outloud*



LMAO!!!  You sound like me!!!


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> ROTFL Yes, I guess I should have expected that from you Do they actually make rubber sheets? *I can't imagine the friction would feel very nice*.  Vinyl sheets on the other hand, I'm thinkin slip and slide.......oops did I say that outloud



THAT's what the oil is for.....well, that's what I hear! But remember, your vinyl was adhesive- you would stick to it like fly-paper



TKDizneyluver said:


> I heard this exact same thing too!  Everytime we vacation I make ADR's and then I will read a post about someone who was disappointed because it's become such a popular spot with families now wanted to watch the fireworks.  Madd let me know if you try an earlier dining time and whether it makes a difference, if you book it that is.
> 
> See once you get that info you will be good to go!!!  I'm so excited for you, I cannot wait to hear what ADR's you end up making!!!



I will certainly let you know all of my details before and after my trip! 




> We ate at Coral Reef a few years ago for lunch and had no problems with the kiddies going up to the glass, however that could have changed.  There are a lot more parents out there who think that it's just fine and dandy for their children to disrupt someone elses meal by squeezing in behind their seat to see the fish!  Honestly people the fish are HUGE there is no reason to see them up close and if you do then leave the restaurant and go into the observing areas where your children belong!!!  They should not be disrupting peoples meals!!!  Sheeeshhh!!!!



I agree- kids will be kids- but please do it without bothering ME

@ Cheryl, how is the tooth today!?


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

I just bought a pair of Pumas (online).... I guess the training for the Princess Half 2011 begins the day they arrive!


----------



## maddhatir

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I just bought a pair of Pumas (online).... I guess the training for the Princess Half 2011 begins the day they arrive!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

maddhatir said:


>



Now I have to debate joining a gym, or just running around Central Park all summer.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> @ Cheryl, how is the tooth today!?



A bit sensitive to hot/cold, but other than that doing okay.  
I just want it fixed!!  It feels really weird!!

Thanks for asking!


----------



## HockeyKat

I would join a gym... gives you a place to go when it's raining/hot/cold/etc. instead of making an excuse.

I think I might wind up doing the 2011 half too.  The 2010 one was such a blast!!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Now I have to debate joining a gym, or just running around Central Park all summer.



I vote Central Park cause it's free...plus I'm just not a gym person at all...I always feel way out of place there.


----------



## zima-cheryl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Now I have to debate joining a gym, or just running around Central Park all summer.



I would say do Central Park now that spring is here.  Enjoy it all summer & then join a gym next fall so you don't have to be out running in the snow, sleet, cold & ice.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

zima-cheryl said:


> I would say do Central Park now that spring is here.  Enjoy it all summer & then join a gym next fall so you don't have to be out running in the snow, sleet, cold & ice.



I think that's what I'm going to do! I'm also going to start running the 24 staircases in our building. Can't hurt, right?


----------



## zima-cheryl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do! I'm also going to start running the 24 staircases in our building. Can't hurt, right?



Yeah, right.... except for the coronary I would have by the time I hit the 5th floor!


----------



## rastahomie

I'm new to these boards and just found this thread. Mrs. Homie and I are non-parents* and WDW freaks! We're going with 3 other non-parent couples in December 2010! 

*I don't actually like the term "child-free." It carries too much emotional baggage. In a way, it implies that children are something to be avoided, like "drug-free" or "disease-free." I prefer the more neutral term "non-parent."

And also, I like kids. Some of my funniest memories of The World involve kids saying fun things and doing fun stuff (like dancing).


----------



## Kennywife

Well, I finally got my printer to working and got pics form my spa day. So....here are pics of my new look:








Here's me posing on Ken's car. LOL. 







Me and my cousin and g-ma


----------



## zima-cheryl

rastahomie said:


> I'm new to these boards and just found this thread. Mrs. Homie and I are non-parents* and WDW freaks!




Welcome!  You'll find we are an eclectic group... but we are mostly harmless to ourselves & others.


----------



## Lizboo

We are childless by choice and Disney freaks too!!


----------



## maddhatir

rastahomie said:


> *I don't actually like the term "child-free." It carries too much emotional baggage. *In a way, it implies that children are something to be avoided*.







Lizboo said:


> We are childless by choice and Disney freaks too!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

rastahomie said:


> I'm new to these boards and just found this thread. Mrs. Homie and I are non-parents* and WDW freaks! We're going with 3 other non-parent couples in December 2010!
> 
> *I don't actually like the term "child-free." It carries too much emotional baggage. In a way, it implies that children are something to be avoided, like "drug-free" or "disease-free." I prefer the more neutral term "non-parent."
> 
> And also, I like kids. Some of my funniest memories of The World involve kids saying fun things and doing fun stuff (like dancing).



​


Lizboo said:


> We are childless by choice and Disney freaks too!!




​

Hey welcome to the new peeps!!  We are definitely an electic group of peeps with a wide range of interests but the most important one is our love for Disney!!  If you guys have any questions, just ask!!


Good Morning Everyone!

Wow it's been quiet around here (and other places too!).  Hope everyone is doing well!

DH and I had originally been planning a trip this fall to the east coast because we've never been to that side of the States but last night he asked me what I thought about going to the beach!!  He wants to go back to Gulf Shores/Orange Beach, AL!!  I was floored!!  He wants to go during the summer months so we can just hang at the beach and chill, doesn't that sound relaxing?!?!  I will have to keep you guys posted!

Hope everyone is having a great St. Patty's Day!!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> ​
> 
> Hey welcome to the new peeps!!  We are definitely an electic group of peeps with a wide range of interests but the most important one is our love for Disney!!  If you guys have any questions, just ask!!
> 
> 
> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> Wow it's been quiet around here (and other places too!).  Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> DH and I had originally been planning a trip this fall to the east coast because we've never been to that side of the States but last night he asked me what I thought about going to the beach!!  He wants to go back to Gulf Shores/Orange Beach, AL!!  I was floored!!  He wants to go during the summer months so we can just hang at the beach and chill, doesn't that sound relaxing?!?!  I will have to keep you guys posted!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great St. Patty's Day!!




I'mmmmmmmmmm following youuuuu!

OK- fer real, I gotta get back to work!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> I'mmmmmmmmmm following youuuuu!
> 
> OK- fer real, I gotta get back to work!



You ARE following me!!!  LMAO!!!

Okay get back to work, I'll stop bothering you!  LOL!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> DH and I had originally been planning a trip this fall to the east coast because we've never been to that side of the States but last night he asked me what I thought about going to the beach!!  He wants to go back to Gulf Shores/Orange Beach, AL!!  I was floored!!  He wants to go during the summer months so we can just hang at the beach and chill, doesn't that sound relaxing?!?!  I will have to keep you guys posted!



That does sound great!  Can I hide in your suitcase & go too?


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> DH and I had originally been planning a trip this fall to the east coast because we've never been to that side of the States but last night he asked me what I thought about going to the beach!!  He wants to go back to Gulf Shores/Orange Beach, AL!!  I was floored!!  He wants to go during the summer months so we can just hang at the beach and chill, doesn't that sound relaxing?!?!  I will have to keep you guys posted!



 Sounds fun- now is that anywhere close to the area that you want to move to?? 

Yes- I am fnished working- I have been at it since 7am and I am DONE!


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

maddhatir said:


> Sounds fun- now is that anywhere close to the area that you want to move to??
> 
> Yes- I am fnished working- I have been at it since 7am and I am DONE!



Come to NYC, LOL


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> That does sound great!  Can I hide in your suitcase & go too?



Your more than welcome to but your paying the overweight charges!!  LOL!!



maddhatir said:


> Sounds fun- now is that anywhere close to the area that you want to move to??
> 
> Yes- I am fnished working- I have been at it since 7am and I am DONE!



Glad to hear you finally got your cluster#### taken care of!!

Yes that IS the exact place that we are retiring at.  My friend is there right now and has called from the beach a couple times to rub it in (beotch), so now DH is gettin' the bug to go!  However, if we go there we will not be able to do the east coast trip which I really wanted to take!  We'll see how things go and I will definitely keep you guys posted!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> Your more than welcome to but your paying the overweight charges!!  LOL!!



You know the sad thing is the bag charges (even if I'm overweight) are probably less than a ticket.  Airfare is crazy these days.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> You know the sad thing is the bag charges (even if I'm overweight) are probably less than a ticket.  Airfare is crazy these days.



You know I have not even checked airfare lately, I should do that!  We checked prices on the condos we like to stay at in the Gulf and found out that it would be almost 1/2 the cost if we go in the fall so that may change our plans if we do go.

I only have one fear of going during that time, missing a Type 0 Negative concert.  They tend to tour in our area during the fall and we missed them last year because we were in Disney, go figure!!  So I decided I'm not going to make any definite vacation plans until they release tour information.


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> You know I have not even checked airfare lately, I should do that!  We checked prices on the condos we like to stay at in the Gulf and found out that it would be almost 1/2 the cost if we go in the fall so that may change our plans if we do go.
> 
> I only have one fear of going during that time, missing a Type 0 Negative concert.  They tend to tour in our area during the fall and we missed them last year because we were in Disney, go figure!!  So I decided I'm not going to make any definite vacation plans until they release tour information.



Tammy- I Googled Type O for some info to see if they are recording right now and I can't find anything! Imagine if the boyz were in AL when you were there??! SA-WEET!  Or at Orlando HOB when I am there! double SA-WEET!  

BUT! Guess what I did find- it is a vampire book inspired by TYPE O! The author's bio says she likes rock music- so maybe Type O is her favorite band! The vamp does look like Pete!!! 
http://www.darkwriter-roberta.com/books.html

Hola everyone!


----------



## maddhatir

OMG Tammy- I was just on the Type O Facebook page and I started reading this- I thought of you  (well- not the "peter too I guess" part )

_Ok..so like Josh, Johnny and Kenny (peter too I guess)...here's the thing... I just made a commitment to be in Brooklyn next fall to meet up with a HS chum that now lives in Boston. I told her I was waiting for an album to drop so I could be at release/first show of...so can you please, please hurry up with next album ...so I can meet her next fall? K..thanks so much for changing your schedules to meet mine. Be Blessed!_


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Tammy- I Googled Type O for some info to see if they are recording right now and I can't find anything! Imagine if the boyz were in AL when you were there??! SA-WEET!  Or at Orlando HOB when I am there! double SA-WEET!
> 
> BUT! Guess what I did find- it is a vampire book inspired by TYPE O! The author's bio says she likes rock music- so maybe Type O is her favorite band! The vamp does look like Pete!!!
> http://www.darkwriter-roberta.com/books.html



Madd thanks so much for posting the link, I buying this book ASAP!!!  I cannot wait to get it!  It's written by a vampire and inspired by the band, it's got to be fantastic!!!



maddhatir said:


> OMG Tammy- I was just on the Type O Facebook page and I started reading this- I thought of you  (well- not the "peter too I guess" part )
> 
> _Ok..so like Josh, Johnny and Kenny (peter too I guess)...here's the thing... I just made a commitment to be in Brooklyn next fall to meet up with a HS chum that now lives in Boston. I told her I was waiting for an album to drop so I could be at release/first show of...so can you please, please hurry up with next album ...so I can meet her next fall? K..thanks so much for changing your schedules to meet mine. Be Blessed!_



  too funny chica!!!


----------



## TNDisneygirl

checking in here! i too am childless and happy in the World! 
last go-round, I had to put up with DH 12-yo cousin, mama had to bail. Shoulda nipped that in the bud before it happened! looking forward to just  me and him n the new year!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TNDisneygirl said:


> checking in here! i too am childless and happy in the World!
> last go-round, I had to put up with DH 12-yo cousin, mama had to bail. Shoulda nipped that in the bud before it happened! looking forward to just  me and him n the new year!




Glad to have you join us!  So when is your next trip?


----------



## Shyvioletisme

TNDisneygirl said:


> checking in here! i too am childless and happy in the World!
> last go-round, I had to put up with DH 12-yo cousin, mama had to bail. Shoulda nipped that in the bud before it happened! looking forward to just  me and him n the new year!



Welcome!!! and to all the other newbies to the thread as well...I really can't believe we've had so many new people jump on board this time!! 


btw...Happy Birthday TK!!! Hope you're having a fabulous fabulous day!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

TNDisneygirl said:


> checking in here! i too am childless and happy in the World!
> last go-round, I had to put up with DH 12-yo cousin, mama had to bail. Shoulda nipped that in the bud before it happened! looking forward to just  me and him n the new year!



​


Shyvioletisme said:


> btw...Happy Birthday TK!!! Hope you're having a fabulous fabulous day!



Thanks so much for the birthday wish Tiffany!!!  Having a great day partying and enjoying life as a child free couple!!  Woot, woot!!!  Ahhhh, the bliss that it is.......


----------



## Tinker_

Hey kids!  I got a slap on the wrist for having my Etsy address in my siggy, so I thought I would drop in, say hi- and see if my new siggy is working! LMAO.


----------



## HockeyKat

Hope you had a great birthday!!

So, on my FB today, is a notice about couple in DC... she is pregnant so they are dumping their 2 yr old chocolate lab because pregnancy is too tiring to walk or love a dog.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Hope you had a great birthday!!
> 
> So, on my FB today, is a notice about couple in DC... she is pregnant so they are dumping their 2 yr old chocolate lab because pregnancy is too tiring to walk or love a dog.



I'd keep the dog.  It won't grow up to back talk & sass, plus you don't have to pay for 4 years of college for a dog.


----------



## maddhatir

Tinker_ said:


> Hey kids!  I got a slap on the wrist for having my Etsy address in my siggy, so I thought I would drop in, say hi- and see if my new siggy is working! LMAO.



Oh geez Cassi- I can't believe they gave you crap about  your Etsy site with all your beautiful tie dye Mickey shirts! Your siggy looks great BTW!



HockeyKat said:


> Hope you had a great birthday!!
> 
> So, on my FB today, is a notice about couple in DC... she is pregnant so they are dumping their 2 yr old chocolate lab because pregnancy is too tiring to walk or love a dog.



What if they get tired of the kid?? Then what? Can't just hand it over people! 

Did anyone hear about that couple that was "supposedly" starving their baby b/c they did not want it to get fat!? I read it in People or one of those mags when I was at the hair salon!


----------



## Tinker_

maddhatir said:


> Oh geez Cassi- I can't believe they gave you crap about  your Etsy site with all your beautiful tie dye Mickey shirts! Your siggy looks great BTW! !


 YOU know who probably said something about it   WHATEVA!  and TY!  

EXCEPT- Will disappeared when I was messing with it  and now I can't find another copy to scan in!  Oh well, at least Jessica drew me the cool portrait to use!

I don't understand why someone would want to get rid of a dog bc they were having a baby.  Our dog LITERALLY saved our lives twice- once during a gas leak, and once when that field fire was about to burn our house down with us in it!!


----------



## KRIS10420

For the new additions to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






HockeyKat said:


> So, on my FB today, is a notice about couple in DC... she is pregnant so they are dumping their 2 yr old chocolate lab because pregnancy is too tiring to walk or love a dog.



This reminds me of this cartoon I found once


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> For the new additions to the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of this cartoon I found once



OMG Kris! I am PMSL!! That is funny (I am going to steal it!) and it reminds me of what DH tells people!!! He will say we have kids but they are in Military School OR that they took them away from us. People just stare at him when he tells them the latter part b/c they are not sure how to respond! I think I told some of you that before. 

I said "great people will think we are scumbags and they had to take the kids away!"


----------



## TKDizneyluver

HockeyKat said:


> Hope you had a great birthday!!



Thanks Kat!!



> So, on my FB today, is a notice about couple in DC... she is pregnant so they are dumping their 2 yr old chocolate lab because pregnancy is too tiring to walk or love a dog.



This is just sad and pathetic!!!



zima-cheryl said:


> I'd keep the dog.  It won't grow up to back talk & sass, plus you don't have to pay for 4 years of college for a dog.



I totally agree with you Cheryl!!



maddhatir said:


> Oh geez Cassi- I can't believe they gave you crap about  your Etsy site with all your beautiful tie dye Mickey shirts! Your siggy looks great BTW!



I agree Cassi, love you siggy!



> What if they get tired of the kid?? Then what? Can't just hand it over people!



Wanna bet!!!!  Do you know how many low life people start having kids, let them run amuk and let the social workers deal with it!!  AND, they expect them to "fix" them if they get into too much trouble!!!



> Did anyone hear about that couple that was "supposedly" starving their baby b/c they did not want it to get fat!? I read it in People or one of those mags when I was at the hair salon!



That is just disgusting!!!  Even "I" wouldn't starve a baby!!!  



KRIS10420 said:


> This reminds me of this cartoon I found once



LOVE IT Kris!!!



maddhatir said:


> and it reminds me of what DH tells people!!! He will say we have kids but they are in Military School OR that they took them away from us. People just stare at him when he tells them the latter part b/c they are not sure how to respond! I think I told some of you that before.



Madd I love this story, yes I've heard it before but I never tire of it!!!  I just need to remember to us it!!! (that is if you don't mind!)


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Madd I love this story, yes I've heard it before but I never tire of it!!!  *I just need to remember to us it!!!* (that is if you don't mind!)



 Too many drugs today???!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Wanna bet!!!!  Do you know how many low life people start having kids, let them run amuk and let the social workers deal with it!!  AND, they expect them to "fix" them if they get into too much trouble!!!



I hear some stories! I have one friend who works in the Welfare Dept and another who works for DYFS!


----------



## zima-cheryl

KRIS10420 said:


> This reminds me of this cartoon I found once


LOVE IT!!  



maddhatir said:


> What if they get tired of the kid?? Then what? Can't just hand it over people!



If they don't dump the kid to DSS they just dump it on their family.  I know 2 ladies who are raising their grandkids.  Their kids just "can't deal" so dumped & ran.  I feel really bad for them - looking forward to an empty nest, retirement & travel and then bam... sorry!  Have a baby...


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> If they don't dump the kid to DSS they just dump it on their family.  I know 2 ladies who are raising their grandkids.  Their kids just "can't deal" so dumped & ran.  I feel really bad for them - looking forward to an empty nest, retirement & travel and then bam... sorry!  Have a baby...



Sounds like an episode of Super Nanny that I saw a few weeks ago. This lazy @$$ daughter lived with her parents and they took care of her 2 kids while she did whatever she wanted........ 

I think she may have been the first parent on that show that if I met her, I would punch her square in the face! She was so cocky it made me sick. 

Good morning all!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Good morning all!



Morning to you too!  We have rain today, but it is supposed to change over to sunny & warmer this afternoon and through the weekend.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> If they don't dump the kid to DSS they just dump it on their family.  I know 2 ladies who are raising their grandkids.  Their kids just "can't deal" so dumped & ran.  I feel really bad for them - looking forward to an empty nest, retirement & travel and then bam... sorry!  Have a baby...



Yep we see a lot of that here, it amazes me how many grandparents take care of their grandchildren!



maddhatir said:


> Sounds like an episode of Super Nanny that I saw a few weeks ago. This lazy @$$ daughter lived with her parents and they took care of her 2 kids while she did whatever she wanted........
> 
> I think she may have been the first parent on that show that if I met her, I would punch her square in the face! She was so cocky it made me sick.
> 
> Good morning all!



Now that is really bad!  I'd be curious to know what the Super Nanny thought of that!



zima-cheryl said:


> Morning to you too!  We have rain today, but it is supposed to change over to sunny & warmer this afternoon and through the weekend.



We're overcast right now but should be sunny later this morning with highs in the 50's.

Good Morning to everyone and hope you all have a great day!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Now that is really bad!  I'd be curious to know what the Super Nanny thought of that!
> 
> :



OOOOh! She wanted to haul off and give her a slap too! The girl was a single mother and just wanted to go online and text all the time. Jo took her to a shelter for single mothers and their kids. Jo and the woman who worked at the shelter were trying to open her eyes and see how lucky she was that she had her parents to help her out- BUT the whole time the chick was either texting! (yes! While they were talking to her) or rolling her eyes!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> OOOOh! She wanted to haul off and give her a slap too! The girl was a single mother and just wanted to go online and text all the time. Jo took her to a shelter for single mothers and their kids. Jo and the woman who worked at the shelter were trying to open her eyes and see how lucky she was that she had her parents to help her out- BUT the whole time the chick was either texting! (yes! While they were talking to her) or rolling her eyes!




What a skank, I would have hauled off and smacked her too!!  I cannot believe that someone would be so absorbed in texting that they could not even pay attention to what is happening around them for their own good!  But I must admit that I've seen tons of people out there doing the same thing.  Every once in a while my DSis will post pics of her friends (of course from her cell) and they are all sitting around a restaurant table texting with other people.  It just looks so stupid!  And when I'm with her she can't stop playing with it either!!

Oy!


----------



## SanFranciscan

zima-cheryl said:


> LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't dump the kid to DSS they just dump it on their family.  I know 2 ladies who are raising their grandkids.  Their kids just "can't deal" so dumped & ran.  I feel really bad for them - looking forward to an empty nest, retirement & travel and then bam... sorry!  Have a baby...



I am wondering how many grandparents brought this on themselves by nagging their children for grandchildren until their children just gave in and had children they knew they didn't want.


----------



## maddhatir

SanFranciscan said:


> I am wondering how many grandparents brought this on themselves by nagging their children for grandchildren until their children just gave in and had children they knew they didn't want.



Wow- now that's a major, "Be careful what you wish for............."


----------



## zima-cheryl

SanFranciscan said:


> I am wondering how many grandparents brought this on themselves by nagging their children for grandchildren until their children just gave in and had children they knew they didn't want.



Very true...  although in both these cases the kids (young ladies really) just got knocked up by their boyfriends & there ya go...  Too busy still having a life, parting w/their friends & doing all the things 20-somethings do to raise their own kid.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

SanFranciscan said:


> I am wondering how many grandparents brought this on themselves by nagging their children for grandchildren until their children just gave in and had children they knew they didn't want.




You know I wanted to post something like that but wasn't sure how to put it, well put SanFran!  That could definitely be the case, or........how they brought their kids up and what type of values, etc. they did or did not teach them.


----------



## TNDisneygirl

hi ya'll ! sorry i took so long, working like crazy the last 3 days!
I am hoping to go back in January! i loved that time of year, "Virtually" no one else!

I love the comic strip!! too cute!  I just have to go to my mother-in-laws on sunday to hear the screaming kiddos, and say "I wanted them?"


----------



## KRIS10420




----------



## KRIS10420

sorry, inside joke

Happy Hump Day Everyone!!!  Tommorow is my friday then off to the USA for a few days of chillin and drinkin, gotta try another flavour of that yummy vodka pathetic I know

May the end of your week come quick and your weekend be great!!


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


>



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!  SNAP!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Hope everyone has something fun planned & have a great weekend!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Can't wait to meet you guys tomorrow!!


My fun plans include tailgating for a hockey game tonight (60 and sunny here), and then meeting Cheryl and hubby tomorrow.  

Also, I got a new phone!!  So excited.  It's Sprint's version of the Droid.  Happy happy and I got a great deal (2 free phones, $80 bill credit, 1500 shared min and unlimited data/text for 2 phones for $97/mo).   Yay for Sam's Club!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Hey Kat - We are here!!!  What a long day -- DC traffic was brutal! 

Quick cocktail in the lobby bar while we wind down & get ready to turn in.  
DH liked the idea of tailgating hockey.  We can't do that at home.

I'm loving it already.  The trees are leafing out & you are well into spring.  We had ice on the bird baths this morning 

Now it just depends on where he gets offered a good job first.  Is it wrong for me to hope none of the interviews back home result in an offer?!?


----------



## HockeyKat

It's not bad at all... then again, is it bad that I am hoping the same thing?  I would love to have you both down here.   

Actually, it's a little cold for us here, for this far into March.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Hey Kat - We are here!!!  What a long day -- DC traffic was brutal!
> 
> Quick cocktail in the lobby bar while we wind down & get ready to turn in.
> DH liked the idea of tailgating hockey.  We can't do that at home.
> 
> I'm loving it already.  The trees are leafing out & you are well into spring.  We had ice on the bird baths this morning
> 
> Now it just depends on where he gets offered a good job first.  Is it wrong for me to hope none of the interviews back home result in an offer?!?



Good luck to you and DH!!! Have fun meeting Kat! 

Kat- you tailgate for the Hurricane games? 

Cheryl- I was LOL when I read your comment about DC traffic 

It is always a thorn in our side whenever we travel South. You have to get a jump on it and get through it very- VERY early in the morning. DC traffic is the ONLY reason I decided NEVER to drive to Disney again. We were fine _going_ to Disney b/c we would leave NJ around 2am and skate right through DC, however, on the way home _from_ Disney- that was another story. We always ended up smack dab in dead stop-DC-traffic. The last time I was almost in tears and that is when I vowed, never again 

Have fun!


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> Good luck to you and DH!!! Have fun meeting Kat!
> 
> Kat- you tailgate for the Hurricane games?



Absolutely!!  They have lawn parties, t-shirt giveaways, and I would say a good 5K people show up at least an hour early and drink and party before the game.   Esp in the fall and spring when it is nice out.  

We have a tent, small grill, chairs, etc.  Lots of fun!


----------



## fairygirl

Hi everyone!

I'm just joining this thread!  My hubby and I are child-free by choice and love it!  I am the Disney freak...he puts up with it. 

I do have little ones in my family that I adore, though, and are being raised to be Disney fans as well!  We took our first trip to Disney World (since I was 5 and my husband had only been to Disneyland when he was young), with his side of the family in May of 09 and are planning a Christmas-time trip for 2011!!!  AND my other half and I might sneak in a few days alone sometime in the near future...

We are QUITE content being the fun Aunt TeeTa and Uncle Tim and spoiling all the little ones around and getting a good night's sleep EVERY night!!! 

Happy to see there is a thread like this!!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

fairygirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm just joining this thread!  My hubby and I are child-free by choice and love it!  I am the Disney freak...he puts up with it.



 TARA!!!


We are an eclectic group of peeps with different views & likes but of course our connection is always Disney!!  Jump into the conversations and post if you have any questions!


Speaking of posting, WOW has this place been quiet for a long time!  Everyone must be enjoying the beautiful spring weather or hangin' FB!  LMAO!!!

Not much happening here, been starting to clear a lot of my flower beds, and doing some indoor spring cleaning.  We cleared out our home office and rearranged everything and cleared out the clutter.  It is so empty it echos!  And the weather has been beautiful here, very warm for end of March beginning April!!  We are supposed to reach 76 today, woot woot!!  DH and I decided we are going to hang out on the deck after work tonight and do some grilling for dinner.  How can you not when it's sooooo beautiful!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## maddhatir

fairygirl said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm just joining this thread!  My hubby and I are child-free by choice and love it!  I am the Disney freak...he puts up with it.



Welcome!!!!


Tammy~ I pop in every once and while to see if anyone is here. 

Nothing much going on here either! Just working hard during the day and lurking all over the place at night to see if I can find any new info for our trip! Still waiting for TGM to post the 2nd part of Oct best days for the park info.  I am so antsy to fill in the (many) blanks on my itinerary! 

We are also getting things ready for Easter dinner- yes, I was the dummy who volunteered to have 20 people in my tiny house Sunday. I am so happy b/c it is supposed to be 79 on Sun so we can eat out on the porch!  

Is anyone else doing anything for Sunday?


----------



## HockeyKat

I'm here!  

No plans for Easter on this front, unless you count cleaning out the garage!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I'm here!
> 
> No plans for Easter on this front, unless you count cleaning out the garage!



Kat..... I think I would rather clean out my garage than have everyone over for dinner I have major anxiety issues and I really think my doc should write me a note saying I am NOT allowed to be put in these stressful situations- that, or I should keep my mouth shut knowing I am a spazzzz


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> Welcome!!!!
> 
> 
> Tammy~ I pop in every once and while to see if anyone is here.
> 
> Nothing much going on here either! Just working hard during the day and lurking all over the place at night to see if I can find any new info for our trip! Still waiting for TGM to post the 2nd part of Oct best days for the park info.  I am so antsy to fill in the (many) blanks on my itinerary!
> 
> We are also getting things ready for Easter dinner- yes, I was the dummy who volunteered to have 20 people in my tiny house Sunday. I am so happy b/c it is supposed to be 79 on Sun so we can eat out on the porch!
> 
> Is anyone else doing anything for Sunday?



Oh, honey if you can even_ fit_ 20 people in your house, it must be bigger than mine. 

Since getting rid of the kitchen table to make room for the drums, we can't have anyone over unless they don't mind crowding around the coffee table


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> Oh, honey if you can even_ fit_ 20 people in your house, it must be bigger than mine.
> 
> *Since getting rid of the kitchen table to make room for the drums*, we can't have anyone over unless they don't mind crowding around the coffee table



 OMG- that's right, you have those drums! You can always have DH entertain everyone with his rimjob  .......that's what it was called, right?


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> OMG- that's right, you have those drums! You can always have DH entertain everyone with his rimjob  .......that's what it was called, right?



 Oh, great! Now _I'm_ peeing!!!

I guess that would be one way to get people to forget that we don't have a table.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> We are also getting things ready for Easter dinner- yes, I was the dummy who volunteered to have 20 people in my tiny house Sunday. I am so happy b/c it is supposed to be 79 on Sun so we can eat out on the porch!



Wow 20 people, good luck with that chica!!



> Is anyone else doing anything for Sunday?



We do not have any plans for Sunday.  My DFIL did call to ask what we were doing so I'm starting to wonder if none of DH's other siblings invited him to their homes!  We were just going to do stuff around the yard, but I think we will invite him over early, then we will still have time to do the yard work later in the day.

Hi Kat!

Hi Alesia!  You have drums in your kitchen?  Very interesting......


----------



## Alesia

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hi Alesia!  You have drums in your kitchen?  Very interesting......



Actually they're in the living room. My kitchen isn't big enough for a table, so the kitchen table was actually in the living room. 

When you have a 600 square foot house, you have to get creative with your furniture placement.


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> Actually they're in the living room. My kitchen isn't big enough for a table, so the kitchen table was actually in the living room.
> 
> When you have a 600 square foot house, you have to get creative with your furniture placement.



But there's less to clean!!!


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> But there's less to clean!!!



True, but the best part is that it'll be paid off in July


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> True, but the best part is that it'll be paid off in July






​


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> ​



Thank you for being so symmetrical


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Alesia said:


> Actually they're in the living room. My kitchen isn't big enough for a table, so the kitchen table was actually in the living room.
> 
> When you have a 600 square foot house, you have to get creative with your furniture placement.



Wow, that is small!



maddhatir said:


> But there's less to clean!!!



That's definitely an advantage!



Alesia said:


> True, but the best part is that it'll be paid off in July




And this is sweet!!!    We still have 4 years left on our home.



Happy Friday everyone!!!

I have to work today and DH is off.  I should have taken a vacation day because it is so beautiful here again.  After I got off the treadmill this morning and went outside to cool down the birds were chirping up a storm!  The sun had not even come up yet, it was just starting to get light.  Can't wait to be able to have my coffee on the deck in the mornings again!

Hope everyone has a good day and a great holiday weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

We have a long time left on ours!!  25 years or so.  

Sunny and high of 86 here today.  Ahh, spring.   I just wish the pollen was a little less thick! 

We have today off but I am here, working to make up some PTO I took for the WDW half marathon trip in March.  

I am hoping to take off around 3 and finish my day from the patio w/ laptop.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

HockeyKat said:


> Sunny and high of 86 here today.  Ahh, spring.   I just wish the pollen was a little less thick!



We're supposed to get to 82 today, our weather is just like yours!!  They reported on the news last night that the pollen is coming up from the south so we have a mix of our own and foreign pollen.  A lot of people have been affected by that who have allergy problems.



> I am hoping to take off around 3 and finish my day from the patio w/ laptop.




Very nice!  I can't wait to get off at 4:30 so we can enjoy a couple hours on the deck tonight.  Gonna grill out again.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> We have a long time left on ours!!  25 years or so.



Us too Kat! We were not concerned about paying our house off b/c we know we will not be here too long.


----------



## Bunless

Is this the new Married-No-Kids-Babble-From-The-Rabble thread?


----------



## book_junkie

Poking my nose in to say hi...  no kids, no pets, just hubbie and me; we've been together over 15 years so have gone through the whole "when are you having kids", "why aren't you having kids", "when can we expect grandkids?", "could it be because of your weight?", "have you thought about adoption", and all sorts of other things that are _oh so much fun_ from family and strangers alike. 

We love Disney, love not having kids, and our standard answer right now is we check them out from the library and return them when we're done.


----------



## Wasre

book_junkie said:


> We love Disney, love not having kids, and our standard answer right now is we check them out from the library and return them when we're done.




I love that answer!  

The only problem with checking them out from the library is that the overdue fees will kill you.


----------



## book_junkie

Wasre said:


> I love that answer!
> 
> The only problem with checking them out from the library is that the overdue fees will kill you.



Would you keep them that long?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## HockeyKat

^I was about to say, no overdue fees likely over here!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Bunless said:


> Is this the new Married-No-Kids-Babble-From-The-Rabble thread?



Yep!  Welcome back Bunless, we missed ya!!



book_junkie said:


> Poking my nose in to say hi...  no kids, no pets, just hubbie and me; we've been together over 15 years so have gone through the whole "when are you having kids", "why aren't you having kids", "when can we expect grandkids?", "could it be because of your weight?", "have you thought about adoption", and all sorts of other things that are _oh so much fun_ from family and strangers alike.
> 
> We love Disney, love not having kids, and our standard answer right now is we check them out from the library and return them when we're done.





Wasre said:


> I love that answer!
> 
> The only problem with checking them out from the library is that the overdue fees will kill you.




 BOOK & WASRE!!!!​


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Wow, I almost thought we got booted to page 2!!  My bad for not checking in before often, sorry peeps!

So how is everyone doing??!!  Still enjoying the bliss of childfree living??!!  LOL!!

Not doing a whole lot here, just really busy at work!  And we've been doing a lot of spring cleaning at home that has entailed sorting through a lot of accumulated old junk that we do not use so we've decided to clear out the crap!!!  Every weekend we have been taking boxes to Goodwill and filling our large garbage bin.  I can't imagine the crap people must accumulate over the years who have kids!!!!

What has everyone else been up to?  Anyone with trips planned, how is your planning coming along?  I know earlier on in the thread I had mentioned DH wanted to go to the beach instead of Disney this year, but everytime the Disney commercials come on he mentions "maybe" going and staying at AKL.  I don't want to push it now, so I will use my wiley ways to sway him.  Maybe we will get to go after all this year!!!

Well hope everyone is doing well, miss you guys!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Our next trip planned is for the first week in September.  However, we put a bid in on a DVC resale contract which comes loaded with a lot of extra points, so if it passes Disney we will likely be planning a short last-minute weekend in May.  

I am also looking forward to having some childfree folks practically in my backyard soon.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

not much going on here...I"m still subbing and DH is still looking for a job. 

we're all taking a day trip down to San Antonio (about 3 hours south) in a few weeks just to get out of town. Then maybe a sometime in the summer a day trip down to Galveston to get to the beach for a few hours. It sounds crazy, but it's only about a 4 hour drive from here to the beach, and it would be totally worth to lie in the sand and jump and play in the ocean for a few hours, have some ultra fresh seafood and then come back...


----------



## Bunless

book_junkie said:


> Would you keep them that long?!?!?!?!?!







TKDizneyluver said:


> Yep!  Welcome back Bunless, we missed ya!!



Good to be back!  I have time now.
I was on the cruise board for awhile (did a 7 day Eastern in January)
I thought I'd end up being on the DVC board more, since we bought in last year, but you people (being the child-free types) are defiantly more my type.



TKDizneyluver said:


> So how is everyone doing??!!  Still enjoying the bliss of childfree living??!!  LOL!!
> YES, and every time I read an update on facebook from someone I went to school with, I thank god that we still are.  I really don't care if your precious little one had cute hiccups today.  I really, really don't.
> 
> Not doing a whole lot here, just really busy at work!  And we've been doing a lot of spring cleaning at home that has entailed sorting through a lot of accumulated old junk that we do not use so we've decided to clear out the crap!!!  Every weekend we have been taking boxes to Goodwill and filling our large garbage bin.  I can't imagine the crap people must accumulate over the years who have kids!!!!
> I like to watch Hoarders to get me in the mood to clean.
> 
> What has everyone else been up to?  Anyone with trips planned, how is your planning coming along?  I know earlier on in the thread I had mentioned DH wanted to go to the beach instead of Disney this year, but everytime the Disney commercials come on he mentions "maybe" going and staying at AKL.  I don't want to push it now, so I will use my wiley ways to sway him.  Maybe we will get to go after all this year!!!
> We stayed at AKL for one night on our way to the cruise.  It was wonderful, I think that we could probably stay there for a weekend and not even want to go to the parks.
> 
> I just made the reservation for a WDW trip, 1/21/11-1/31.  Right now we're staying at Saratoga Springs, but I'm hoping that we can change to Old Key West since it would be a lot fewer points.  Oh no, I did it.  I talked points.  Sorry.  But, you know, we gotta save up for things like cruises and Adventures by Disney, and Hawaii! We haven't been to WDW for a few years (being on the Left coast, we go to Disneyland a couple of times a year, though).  I'm sure I'll be asking you guys for updated advice!





HockeyKat said:


> I am also looking forward to having some childfree folks practically in my backyard soon.
> Exciting!  We're hoping to get our deck built in the next couple of months.  I'm sure we will be party central at that point.





Shyvioletisme said:


> we're all taking a day trip down to San Antonio (about 3 hours south) in a few weeks just to get out of town. Then maybe a sometime in the summer a day trip down to Galveston to get to the beach for a few hours. It sounds crazy, but it's only about a 4 hour drive from here to the beach, and it would be totally worth to lie in the sand and jump and play in the ocean for a few hours, have some ultra fresh seafood and then come back...
> I keep thinking that it would be nice to do a long weekend at San Antonio.  I've only been there once, several years ago (I was a teenager visiting with family).  I remember that I liked the vibe of the riverfront area, but not much else.


----------



## Bunless

So, I have a lot more time right now, since I busted up another leg a couple of weeks ago.  (Some of you might remember, when planning our last WDW trip, I was doing it with my right leg in a cast after ankle surgery).  Well, now I've got my left leg in an ankle to hip movable splint, that doesn't really move.  

I was demonstrating a very simple step for one of my classes (I teach ballet) and I completely tore my medial gastrocnemius from the achilles tendon.  It decided to regress.  So, after surgery (six inch scar!) I'm not weight bearing for six weeks.  

While I'm thankful that it didn't happen before our cruise, it was annoying that I didn't get to go to Vegas for my birthday weekend this last week.  I'm so going to need a lot of party opportunities this summer.


----------



## maddhatir

book_junkie said:


> Poking my nose in to say hi...





Wasre said:


> I love that answer!
> 
> The only problem with checking them out from the library is that the overdue fees will kill you.



Welcome to the thread! 



Bunless said:


> Is this the new Married-No-Kids-Babble-From-The-Rabble thread?



That's us, we're the babblers!! And welcome BACK to the thread!



TKDizneyluver said:


> Wow, I almost thought we got booted to page 2!!  My bad for not checking in before often, sorry peeps!
> 
> So how is everyone doing??!!  Still enjoying the bliss of childfree living??!!  LOL!!
> 
> Not doing a whole lot here, just really busy at work!  And we've been doing a lot of spring cleaning at home that has entailed sorting through a lot of accumulated old junk that we do not use so we've decided to clear out the crap!!!  Every weekend we have been taking boxes to Goodwill and filling our large garbage bin.  I can't imagine the crap people must accumulate over the years who have kids!!!!
> 
> What has everyone else been up to?  Anyone with trips planned, how is your planning coming along?  I know earlier on in the thread I had mentioned DH wanted to go to the beach instead of Disney this year, but everytime the Disney commercials come on he mentions "maybe" going and staying at AKL.  I don't want to push it now, so I will use my wiley ways to sway him.  Maybe we will get to go after all this year!!!
> 
> Well hope everyone is doing well, miss you guys!!!



We are all slacking- not just you I am still enjoying child-free living- and that sure is not going to change EVER 

Tammy- I wish DH would get those "Dinsey pangs" when he sees a commercial- I have to get excited all by myself LOL. 

What are we up to? Well, lets see- we bought a new dishwasher last night- woooooo whooooo!  Geez- I did not know that you had to pay big money just to get a darn "adjustable top rack"! And, I *HAD* to have the adj rack b/c I like to shove those big items into the dishwasher- I am not one to wash dishes  If it doesn't fit in this load- I will put it to the side until the next load 

We did go out last Friday with some friends. It was a semi-outdoor bar and OMG, the music was SO loud we had to scream to hear each other  It was early in the night and NO ONE was dancing but the bar area was packed. We asked the bartender to have the DJ turn down the music and he said- "Not gonna happen" So us girls grabbed our drinks and went outside to chat. It was darn chilly! I was joking that I was going to e-mail the place and complain. Well, I did and they are sending me a gift certificate to come back  I took it b/c I know they overcharge us on alcohol- so I don't mind getting some money back from them.  



HockeyKat said:


> Our next trip planned is for the first week in September.  However, we put a bid in on a DVC resale contract which comes loaded with a lot of extra points, so if it passes Disney we will likely be planning a short last-minute weekend in May.
> 
> I am also looking forward to having some childfree folks practically in my backyard soon.



Kat- like I keep saying, you might have a lot of us in your backyard I hope Cheryl finds another house that she loves!

So tell me about this resale business  Just asking- DH won't let me buy (but us girls do have our ways of convincing them sometimes) How much cheaper is it? I have NO clue what it costs to even buy into a DVC. But I can tell you I love staying at them



Shyvioletisme said:


> not much going on here...I"m still subbing and DH is still looking for a job.
> 
> we're all taking a day trip down to San Antonio (about 3 hours south) in a few weeks just to get out of town. Then maybe a sometime in the summer a day trip down to Galveston to get to the beach for a few hours. It sounds crazy, but it's only about a 4 hour drive from here to the beach, and it would be totally worth to lie in the sand and jump and play in the ocean for a few hours, have some ultra fresh seafood and then come back...



Tiffany- I hope DH gets some good news about the interview!!! 

The sun and sand does a body good! I can't say the ocean does b/c I never go in the Jersey ocean (well, when I was younger I did)- ugh, if I can't see the bottom forget it! I must admit our water is getting a bit nicer, but,  I like to SEE the shark heading for me No surprises for this one

Not much going on this weekend. We have a 1yr old b-day party tomorrow- it is my nephew, so the annoyance factor goes WAY down when it is one of your own

Sunday, maybe I will work on our porch. I bought a bunch of decorative rods and long ivory sheers that I want to put up out there. I have been talking about it forever- now I am finally doing it. _I have some furniture that I got at yard sales a while back and I need to go and get outdoor fabric and cushions made for those- maybe I will do that in the morning_ . Sorry, thinking out loud.

I miss you all!


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless said:


> So, I have a lot more time right now, since I busted up another leg a couple of weeks ago.  (Some of you might remember, when planning our last WDW trip, I was doing it with my right leg in a cast after ankle surgery).  Well, now I've got my left leg in an ankle to hip movable splint, that doesn't really move.
> 
> I was demonstrating a very simple step for one of my classes (I teach ballet) and I completely tore my medial gastrocnemius from the achilles tendon.  It decided to regress.  So, after surgery (six inch scar!) I'm not weight bearing for six weeks.
> 
> While I'm thankful that it didn't happen before our cruise, it was annoying that I didn't get to go to Vegas for my birthday weekend this last week.  I'm so going to need a lot of party opportunities this summer.



Ouch! I hope you heal quickly! Feel better soon.

Hello Kitty wine?? No, I have not seen it!

BUT- My SIL did bring over a bottle of _ChocoVine_ last Sunday- OMG it was awesome! It tasted nothing like wine, but it had lots of chocolate flavor  http://chocovine.com/welcome.htm

I will be buying more of it, that is for sure!


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> what are we up to? Well, lets see- we bought a new dishwasher last night- woooooo whooooo!  Geez- i did not know that you had to pay big money just to get a darn "adjustable top rack"! And, i *had* to have the adj rack b/c i like to shove those big items into the dishwasher- i am not one to wash dishes  If it doesn't fit in this load- i will put it to the side until the next load
> dh and i have a deal.  I do laundry, he does dishes.  Neither one of us cooks.
> 
> so tell me about this resale business  just asking- dh won't let me buy (but us girls do have our ways of convincing them sometimes) how much cheaper is it? I have no clue what it costs to even buy into a dvc. But i can tell you i love staying at them
> i never thought we'd buy in, but we did, once they got to disneyland.  I tell ya, the grand californian villas puts the rest to shame.  We stayed at animal kingdom and vero beach and while they were nice, they just weren't as nice.  Part of what sold us on it was that we could use the points for cruises, adventures by disney, hawaii, as well as exchanges with other time share groups.  We don't think that we want to go to disneyworld/land every year for the next 30 odd years... But we do want to do a lot of other things that we can use our points with.
> 
> 
> not much going on this weekend. We have a 1yr old b-day party tomorrow- it is my nephew, so the annoyance factor goes way down when it is one of your ownthat's the argument the child-laden types use!  Don't give in!
> 
> sunday, maybe i will work on our porch. I bought a bunch of decorative rods and long ivory sheers that i want to put up out there. pretty.  We want to do sun sails once we get the deck in.  Hey, i can research that the next month!





maddhatir said:


> ouch! I hope you heal quickly! Feel better soon.thank you!
> 
> hello kitty wine?? No, i have not seen it! they were talking about it on the colbert report last night.
> 
> but- my sil did bring over a bottle of _chocovine_ last sunday- omg it was awesome! It tasted nothing like wine, but it had lots of chocolate flavor  http://chocovine.com/welcome.htm
> 
> i will be buying more of it, that is for sure!


nom nom


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless said:


> nom nom




I know I said this here before- but I have to say it again- I LOVE Stephen Colbert!!! 

And about the "_when it's your own kid_" I thought that is what I am supposed to say Nah- It is kind of the truth. When they are good I don't mind them. Most of them are getting older (Karlee is 8 and she is the oldest) so they are more fun to be around- but when they whine or act up- well, _adios, catch ya later_!

Karlee is my little cool chick. We talk Disney, Johnny Depp, skeletons, graveyards, scary rides, Halloween and other scary stuff b/c she knows that is what I like- she is a Mini-Me 

Last Sunday, Me, DH and Karlee were walking home from the lake and everyone had their bulk trash out. Well, I love yardsailing, so to me, I am in heaven before bulk trash day- I am just embarrassed to take anything. Anyway we were walking home and Karlee said- "_why are these people throwing away all of this good stuff_? I thought, there ya go! She is picking up another one of my odd behaviors


----------



## KRIS10420

Hi Everyone!

Today is my Monday, ugh, but on the bright side I get my Friday on Monday The weather on the wet coast has been crazy this past week, strong winds, rain, hail then the sun comes out Kind of like, if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes.

Welcome Wasre and book_junkie and welcome back Bunless, nice to have someone else here in the same timezone

About a month ago we had our cat (the one that's always sick) shaved all down his backside due to terrible mats, so ever since he is always cold and wants to cuddle or lay ontop of us. Sometimes it's almost like having a little kid attached to you, argh! DH took him back to the vet today while I was at work and I just got home to see more meds we have to give him. He has bacterial skin infection, so it looks like we have to apply an ointment to him weekly for three months and antibiotics for two weeks.  The fluids we injected him with daily for a month didn't help as he is still spraying. We have spent well over $5000 on this cat and he is only 6yrs old. My mom says "Ya know, there is a one time shot that will cure all that" 

Not much else happening around here just work, play and repeat.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Today is my Monday, ugh, but on the bright side I get my Friday on Monday The weather on the wet coast has been crazy this past week, strong winds, rain, hail then the sun comes out Kind of like, if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes.



Kris, I hear you on he weather! It is crazy here in NJ. 

The past few days it was in the high 80s, too darn hot for me- and tonight it is supposed to be 38! I took the big quilt off of the bed and had the fan blowing on us the last few nights b/c it was so hot- tonight we are going to have pull out the quilt again!

I hope you have some luck with kitty! I am sure he appreciates the love and care you give him


----------



## Bunless

KRIS10420 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> : The weather on the wet coast has been crazy this past week, strong winds, rain, hail then the sun comes out Kind of like, if you don't like the weather wait 10 minutes. I know, right?  But what a wonderful winter it was!  The east coast had it rough, meanwhile up here in the Northwest we're all 'shhh, don't let anyone know how NICE it is right now, we don't want them to come here'.
> 
> Welcome Wasre and book_junkie and welcome back Bunless, nice to have someone else here in the same timezone Yes!  you're just a seaplane flight away.
> 
> My mom says "Ya know, there is a one time shot that will cure all that" As an uninvolved party, THAT was funny.



I'm watching the leaves grow.


----------



## maddhatir

Happy Monday everyone.  yeah, right. I hate Mondays- anyway...............

Had a nice weekend. Went to a 1yr old b-day party on Sat. Tell me if this is not odd. I got there and went to say hi to my kiddies. SIL was telling me there was a little boy who kept kicking this pop up tent thing while the girls were trying to play. All she said to him was, not to do that and he ran into the corner like he was in time out and kept telling her not to talk to him. She said it was very odd how he reacted to her. She explained to his parents what happened b/c she did not want this kid telling mom and dad that she yelled at him. 

Fast forward to the end of my visit.  I was going down the basement, now to say good bye to my kids. The same little boy was at the top of the basement stairs looking like he was going to cry. Sooooooo, I asked him what was wrong. He said, the kids downstairs *HATE* me. This little boy was not much older than 5. I then asked him his name and went down to the basement. I said to the kids- Timmy wants to play, what is the problem? One little girl told me, "we asked him to play but he keeps saying that we hate him!!"

OK- now I am no child psychologist, but this sounds just sounds weird. At 5, should you be having these feelings that people hate you that badly?? First SIL, and then what I saw?!!! Can you imagine what goes on everyday?


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> Happy Monday everyone.  yeah, right. I hate Mondays- anyway...............
> 
> Had a nice weekend. Went to a 1yr old b-day party on Sat. Tell me if this is not odd. I got there and went to say hi to my kiddies. SIL was telling me there was a little boy who kept kicking this pop up tent thing while the girls were trying to play. All she said to him was, not to do that and he ran into the corner like he was in time out and kept telling her not to talk to him. She said it was very odd how he reacted to her. She explained to his parents what happened b/c she did not want this kid telling mom and dad that she yelled at him.
> 
> Fast forward to the end of my visit.  I was going down the basement, now to say good bye to my kids. The same little boy was at the top of the basement stairs looking like he was going to cry. Sooooooo, I asked him what was wrong. He said, the kids downstairs *HATE* me. This little boy was not much older than 5. I then asked him his name and went down to the basement. I said to the kids- Timmy wants to play, what is the problem? One little girl told me, "we asked him to play but he keeps saying that we hate him!!"
> 
> OK- now I am no child psychologist, but this sounds just sounds weird. At 5, should you be having these feelings that people hate you that badly?? First SIL, and then what I saw?!!! Can you imagine what goes on everyday?



I have a kid kind of like that in my pre-K class. Sometimes that kind of behavior indicates an actual problem, but sometimes it's just an indicator of extremely poor social skills.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Bunless said:


> So, I have a lot more time right now, since I busted up another leg a couple of weeks ago.  (Some of you might remember, when planning our last WDW trip, I was doing it with my right leg in a cast after ankle surgery).  Well, now I've got my left leg in an ankle to hip movable splint, that doesn't really move.



I remember when you had your last surgery, that was for your Disneyland trip.  Hope you heal fast!!



maddhatir said:


> Tammy- I wish DH would get those "Dinsey pangs" when he sees a commercial- I have to get excited all by myself LOL.



I know what you mean, it's so nice to share the excitement.  It always seems though that we're all on different vacay schedules. 



> We did go out last Friday with some friends. It was a semi-outdoor bar and OMG, the music was SO loud we had to scream to hear each other  It was early in the night and NO ONE was dancing but the bar area was packed. We asked the bartender to have the DJ turn down the music and he said- "Not gonna happen" So us girls grabbed our drinks and went outside to chat. It was darn chilly! I was joking that I was going to e-mail the place and complain. Well, I did and they are sending me a gift certificate to come back  I took it b/c I know they overcharge us on alcohol- so I don't mind getting some money back from them.



That was a sweet deal!  



> The sun and sand does a body good! I can't say the ocean does b/c I never go in the Jersey ocean (well, when I was younger I did)- ugh, if I can't see the bottom forget it! I must admit our water is getting a bit nicer, but,  I like to SEE the shark heading for me No surprises for this one



I'm with you chica, I don't swim in lakes, ponds, rivers  I have gone in the ocean in Mexico which I was fine with.  Give me a nice chlorinated pool and I'm happy.



> Sunday, maybe I will work on our porch. I bought a bunch of decorative rods and long ivory sheers that I want to put up out there. I have been talking about it forever- now I am finally doing it. _I have some furniture that I got at yard sales a while back and I need to go and get outdoor fabric and cushions made for those- maybe I will do that in the morning_ . Sorry, thinking out loud.



I remember you talking about doing this, I bet it looks great!



maddhatir said:


> BUT- My SIL did bring over a bottle of _ChocoVine_ last Sunday- OMG it was awesome! It tasted nothing like wine, but it had lots of chocolate flavor  ://chocovine.com/welcome.htm



I saw this at the liquor store on Saturday and it looked very interesting and would love to try it.



KRIS10420 said:


> About a month ago we had our cat (the one that's always sick) shaved all down his backside due to terrible mats, so ever since he is always cold and wants to cuddle or lay ontop of us. Sometimes it's almost like having a little kid attached to you, argh! DH took him back to the vet today while I was at work and I just got home to see more meds we have to give him. He has bacterial skin infection, so it looks like we have to apply an ointment to him weekly for three months and antibiotics for two weeks.  The fluids we injected him with daily for a month didn't help as he is still spraying. We have spent well over $5000 on this cat and he is only 6yrs old. My mom says "Ya know, there is a one time shot that will cure all that"



Kris I hope your kitty gets better!



Bunless said:


> I'm watching the leaves grow.



We are doing the exact same thing!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Happy Monday everyone!

We had a good weekend, did a little shopping on Saturday and then went to my DB & DSIL for a delayed Easter cookout.  My DB was in for his chemo treatment during Easter week and was released Saturday (day before Easter) but knew he would not be feeling up to having guests.  Thankfully the day was beautiful and perfect for a cookout.  We took lots of family pics and ate good food.

Well I had a burger and some potato casserole and skipped the rest.  I've been trying very hard to lose weight and have finally found something that's doable foodwise & exercisewise that's helping me drop the pounds.  I've lost almost 12 pounds in 3 weeks and feel great!

Glad this day is almost over, it feels like the day that never ends!  UGH!!!

Have a great evening everyone!


----------



## Bunless

Alesia said:


> I have a kid kind of like that in my pre-K class. Sometimes that kind of behavior indicates an actual problem, but sometimes it's just an indicator of extremely poor social skills.



Is it me, or is the hardest part of being  a teacher the refereeing of social situations?



TKDizneyluver said:


> I remember when you had your last surgery, that was for your Disneyland trip.  Hope you heal fast!!
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you chica, I don't swim in lakes, ponds, rivers it's natures toilet I have gone in the ocean in Mexico which I was fine with.  Give me a nice chlorinated pool and I'm happy.
> 
> 
> We are doing the exact same thing!! For the past two weeks, I've been sitting on the same couch all day, watching the progression of two trees.  I will continue doing this for four more weeks.  Sooooooo bored.  I've got movies, books, computer, work, exercises.  But sooooooo bored.





TKDizneyluver said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Well I had a burger and some potato casserole and skipped the rest.  I've been trying very hard to lose weight and have finally found something that's doable foodwise & exercisewise that's helping me drop the pounds.  I've lost almost 12 pounds in 3 weeks and feel great! Congrats!  I've been trying to loose weight for two years, and for all my efforts (drastic change of diet, no beer--well, maybe one a month, exercise every day) I've gained two pounds.  Gah!
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



you too!


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> I have a kid kind of like that in my pre-K class. Sometimes that kind of behavior indicates an actual problem, but sometimes it's just an indicator of extremely poor social skills.



Alesia- I thought you might have some experience with this! It is sad to see. The poor kid was so upset. 

No matter what it might be- the child needs help. Hopefully the parents are doing something about it now, while he is young 




TKDizneyluver said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> We had a good weekend, did a little shopping on Saturday and then went to my DB & DSIL for a delayed Easter cookout.  My DB was in for his chemo treatment during Easter week and was released Saturday (day before Easter) but knew he would not be feeling up to having guests.  Thankfully the day was beautiful and perfect for a cookout.  We took lots of family pics and ate good food.



So DB is going to get his chemo- that is a good thing that you didn't have to drag his butt out of the house.



> Well I had a burger and some potato casserole and skipped the rest.  I've been trying very hard to lose weight and have finally found something that's doable foodwise & exercisewise that's helping me drop the pounds.  I've lost almost 12 pounds in 3 weeks and feel great!



OMG Tammy- That is AWESOME!!! 12 lbs! I am so happy for you!

Just sitting her chillin' with some champage, getting an awesome buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz DH has a class tonight so I will be online all night!

I just wsh TGM would get the last part of Oct's "least crowded chart" done so I can plan my ADRs. I have half of my intin. done. I can't work like this Mike!!


----------



## maddhatir

OMG! Just got a PM on TGM- last part of Oct "least crowded charts" are done! yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Bunless

What's TGM?

So, I'm needing help from everybody.
We last were at WDW in February 2008, we're going again in January 2011.
Any changes to be aware of?


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless said:


> What's TGM?
> 
> So, I'm needing help from everybody.
> We last were at WDW in February 2008, we're going again in January 2011.
> Any changes to be aware of?




Sorry- Tour Guide Mike!

OMG- yup. New things happening! New restaurants in Epcot- they are adding a 300-seat pizzeria to Tutto Italia -
Cantina de San Angel in Mexico is expanding w/ a 400 seat indoor/outdoor restaurant. Mexico now has a Tequila bar inside.

Givenchy will open in France.

Did you know they now have a Wishes Dessert Party?

Hot air Balloon ride @ DTD. Adventurers Club is GONE. Some new restaurants in DTD. 

TOTAL revamp of Fantasyland!!  Supposed to be completed by 2012-13.

I am sure there is more that I am missing............


----------



## book_junkie

maddhatir said:


> Alesia- I thought you might have some experience with this! It is sad to see. The poor kid was so upset.
> 
> No matter what it might be- the child needs help. Hopefully the parents are doing something about it now, while he is young



And if not maybe his school will catch it- they seem to be screening for such things in my area now....

Updates since 2008 that I didn't seen mentioned:
Total redo of Star Tours- new adventure, new everything...    ToT update to the programming and a little addition to the interior scenes....  Space Mountain redo...

And for a question of my own...  hubbie and I have had a really rough year, and were thinking of sneaking down to Disney end of October for our vacation...  Right now we're looking at POFQ- pros, cons?  Looking for relaxing, less kids (know that you can't get completely away from them  ), romantic, but can't afford the luxury of the deluxes....


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> Sorry- Tour Guide Mike!
> Is this something I should look in to?
> 
> OMG- yup. New things happening! New restaurants in Epcot- they are adding a 300-seat pizzeria to Tutto Italia -meh, not a big pizza fan.  We haven't been to Tutto Italia, though.  Anyone been there?
> Cantina de San Angel in Mexico is expanding w/ a 400 seat indoor/outdoor restaurant. I prefer my Mexican food out of a taco truck.  YUMMMMMMexico now has a Tequila bar insideNow THAT sounds promising!  Good addition to drinking around the world, yes?.
> 
> Givenchy will open in France. I think I hear the bells of heaven ringing.
> 
> Did you know they now have a Wishes Dessert Party? No!  But that sounds nice, I need to look into that one.
> 
> Hot air Balloon ride @ DTD. Adventurers Club is GONE. Some new restaurants in DTD. We walked around DTD on our way back from the cruise (had a few hours to kill before the flight).  The balloon ride looked, well, lame.  We ate at the Italian restaurant there, it was fabulous. Would like to try Paradisio 37 (?).  I knew the Adventurers Club was gone, and am so so so sad about it.
> 
> TOTAL revamp of Fantasyland!!  Supposed to be completed by 2012-13. I read about that, will be making a special trip in a few years to check it out.  It's got to be so much better than what they have now.  That's one thing that Disneyland has right, Fantasyland.  It's Beyooootiful!
> 
> I am sure there is more that I am missing...........Oh, come now, don't you know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING that goes on at WDW?  I mean, it's only 6 theme parks, multiple entertainment complexes, and what, something like 20 resorts?  I expected more from you....





book_junkie said:


> Updates since 2008 that I didn't seen mentioned:
> Total redo of Star Tours- new adventure, new everything...   *jumping up and down* ToT update to the programming and a little addition to the interior scenes....  Space Mountain redo...thank god.  I really didn't like the old one. Much prefer the new one at Disneyland.  Anyone know how the two compare now?
> 
> And for a question of my own...  hubbie and I have had a really rough year, and were thinking of sneaking down to Disney end of October for our vacation...  Right now we're looking at POFQ- pros, cons?  Looking for relaxing, less kids (know that you can't get completely away from them  ), romantic, but can't afford the luxury of the deluxes....We haven't stayed at POFQ, just at Caribbean, but that was a long time ago.  We really enjoyed it.  As long as we stuck to the 'quiet' pools, it was great.


.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

TKDizneyluver said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Well I had a burger and some potato casserole and skipped the rest.  I've been trying very hard to lose weight and have finally found something that's doable foodwise & exercisewise that's helping me drop the pounds.  I've lost almost 12 pounds in 3 weeks and feel great!
> 
> Glad this day is almost over, it feels like the day that never ends!  UGH!!!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!




omg..that is awesome!  wtg! I need to figure something new out...I know stress is a big part of it...but I'm up about 15 pounds since November. I am exercising and trying to eat less and it still just isn't working. I"m really not that stressed anymore, but I just need to find that one little thing that will really kick start my weight loss...


----------



## KRIS10420

TKDizneyluver said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Well I had a burger and some potato casserole and skipped the rest.  I've been trying very hard to lose weight and have finally found something that's doable foodwise & exercisewise that's helping me drop the pounds.  I've lost almost 12 pounds in 3 weeks and feel great!



Arggghhh!  I have been trying to reply to this for hours but lately my computer has taken up not wanting to load anything, grrrr.

Congrats Tammy! That is awesome, way to go.
I haven't been consistantly exercising or eating properly since my trip in November, and boy does it show I have had enough so back on the band wagon.

Madd: I was just curious who the fine looking fella in your signature is?


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Madd: I was just curious who the fine looking fella in your signature is?



THAT is mah baby, Sharlee!!! He plays bass for Arch Enemy. I'z in luuuuuv! ...OK, lust! 



book_junkie said:


> And for a question of my own...  hubbie and I have had a really rough year, and were thinking of sneaking down to Disney end of October for our vacation...  Right now we're looking at POFQ- pros, cons?  Looking for relaxing, less kids (know that you can't get completely away from them  ), romantic, but can't afford the luxury of the deluxes....



DH and I stayed @ POFQ in '06. It was worth it to "step up" from a value. IMO, the room decor was beautiful, so were the grounds. The grounds were always quiet and so was the food court But we went in Sept, that could be why. It is nice to walk along the river over to POR and you have the boat that takes you right to DTD. They also have horse-drawn carriage rides @ the POR. 

And- I am going to go into my DVC shpeel you can buy points from DVC owners and the price comes out to _about_ the same as booking a mod. We will be paying $161.00 a night to stay at the BWV boardwalk view in Oct during the F&W! But- if you can book a mod and get a code, free dining etc, that would certainly be worth it.


----------



## HockeyKat

TKDizneyluver said:


> Well I had a burger and some potato casserole and skipped the rest.  I've been trying very hard to lose weight and have finally found something that's doable foodwise & exercisewise that's helping me drop the pounds.  I've lost almost 12 pounds in 3 weeks and feel great!
> 
> Glad this day is almost over, it feels like the day that never ends!  UGH!!!
> 
> Have a great evening everyone!



Tammy that's great!!   

What have you decided on for food and exercise?


I have been on the 2010 Campaign to not be fat anymore myself... down almost 33 lbs since Jan 3rd.   I have about 30 more to go.   



Madd, I owe you a DVC explanation from pages back.   The contract we bid on is a BWV resale contract.   Disney has the right to buy back any contract if they don't like the price, so you have to put in a bid and then wait for them to decide if they are going to waive that right (the right of first refusal, or ROFR).  

The bad thing about resale is the ROFR, but the good thing is that you save a lot of money.   Our bid is for 150 pts at $75/pt with seller paying closing costs (brings it to $72/pt).  It also comes with all '08 '09 and '10 pts.  150 available now then, that have to be used by 8/31, and 300 available on 9/1 (we had them bank the '09 pts).    If I went through Disney, the cheapest I could get is $102/pt after incentives, at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## maddhatir

> Sorry- Tour Guide Mike!
> Is this something I should look in to?



Well- I think the price for TGM is $20 and some change. I sign up for every trip just to get his "least crowded" charts. He tells you what parks are good and which parks to avoid every day of your vacation. That is worth the $20 to me. He has SOOOOO much more helpful info on his site- but the charts are what I like. 



> OMG- yup. New things happening! New restaurants in Epcot- they are adding a 300-seat pizzeria to Tutto Italia -meh, not a big pizza fan. We haven't been to Tutto Italia, though. Anyone been there?



No- we have not been to Disney since TI opened. I might try the pizza just b/c I am a pizza FREAK! I did love the pizza at the BW when we stayed there in Aug 08. It didn't taste like that disgusting Dominos-like crap they sell in the parks. 



> Cantina de San Angel in Mexico is expanding w/ a 400 seat indoor/outdoor restaurant. I prefer my Mexican food out of a taco truck. YUMMMMMMexico now has a Tequila bar insideNow THAT sounds promising! Good addition to drinking around the world, yes?.



OMG- ITA about good Mexican food. Not far from where we live, we have tons of blueberry farms. There are a lot of workers that come from Mexico for the summer to work and in that area they have this great little stand run by the Mexican people. 99% of the time it is just the farm workers that eat there. DH and I ride the cycle to the stand just to get a bite. It is funny b/c when you ask for a beer, someone runs across the street to the liquor store to get you one b/c they do not have a liquor license! OR they just give you one of theirs. I love it!  

I did not try out the Tequila bar either- it was not there on our last trip- I _think_ Tammy went though (or was that Paradiso 37?). Their flights look interesting- go and check out the info!!! 

Have you been on the Dsney Food Blog site??- they have some good info- and PICS!
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/ 



> Hot air Balloon ride @ DTD. Adventurers Club is GONE. Some new restaurants in DTD. We walked around DTD on our way back from the cruise (had a few hours to kill before the flight). The balloon ride looked, well, lame.



Yeah- but it is not much $$- I want to try it out, just to say I did! 

I DO need to get to T-Rex and try one of their Cotton-tinis. That is also on my "just b/c" to do list LOL.



> I am sure there is more that I am missing...........Oh, come now, don't you know EVERYTHING about EVERYTHING that goes on at WDW? I mean, it's only 6 theme parks, multiple entertainment complexes, and what, something like 20 resorts? I expected more from you....



Hey man- I try!  It seems like when I have a big gap in trips- I don't keep up as much. Once my trip is planned in my head- I start investigating all that is new- it is hard to keep up with everything! Lots going on these days, isn't there!?


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Tammy that's great!!
> 
> What have you decided on for food and exercise?
> 
> 
> I have been on the 2010 Campaign to not be fat anymore myself... down almost 33 lbs since Jan 3rd.   I have about 30 more to go.



Kat- that is AMAZING!  I am being lazy just trying to get off 3 more! 




> Madd, I owe you a DVC explanation from pages back.   The contract we bid on is a BWV resale contract.   Disney has the right to buy back any contract if they don't like the price, so you have to put in a bid and then wait for them to decide if they are going to waive that right (the right of first refusal, or ROFR).
> 
> The bad thing about resale is the ROFR, but the good thing is that you save a lot of money.   Our bid is for 150 pts at $75/pt with seller paying closing costs (brings it to $72/pt).  It also comes with all '08 '09 and '10 pts.  150 available now then, that have to be used by 8/31, and 300 available on 9/1 (we had them bank the '09 pts).    If I went through Disney, the cheapest I could get is $102/pt after incentives, at Animal Kingdom.



Thanks for the info. It is very confusing sometimes. I mentioned to DH about buying a resale. He didn't say no- but that does not mean anything.  

Now, can you buy a DVC directly from the owner?  I know you see a lot of the Vistana time shares for sale by owner- dirt cheap.


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> Kat- that is AMAZING!  I am being lazy just trying to get off 3 more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. It is very confusing sometimes. I mentioned to DH about buying a resale. He didn't say no- but that does not mean anything.
> 
> Now, can you buy a DVC directly from the owner?  I know you see a lot of the Vistana time shares for sale by owner- dirt cheap.




Thanks!!  I have been working pretty hard at it.   Calorie cutting and an a$$ton of exercise.  

No, you still have to pass ROFR regardless of whether you go by owner or from a reseller (like a real estate agent, sort of).   Any deed change, including removal of a divorced spouse, etc. requires approval from Disney.   This is bad for buying a resale dirt cheap, but good as an owner as your property doesn't devalue as fast as a traditional timeshare.   

If you went by owner (if you even can, I have never seen a listing?),  I wouldn't think you would save anything, plus there would be a TON of hassle trying to figure out all of the documents to submit.   

I used the Timeshare Store, which is a DIS sponsor, for both of my resales.   If you do go that route, Scot or any of the guys over there are very patient and knowledgable and can answer any questions that you have.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> OMG Tammy- That is AWESOME!!! 12 lbs! I am so happy for you!



Thanks Madd!



maddhatir said:


> Cantina de San Angel in Mexico is expanding w/ a 400 seat indoor/outdoor restaurant. Mexico now has a Tequila bar inside.



This place was "the Bomb".  DH and I went here and did not want to leave, it was packed, everyone was partying and the food was good but alas we didn't want to miss Illuminations!



Shyvioletisme said:


> omg..that is awesome!  wtg! I need to figure something new out...I know stress is a big part of it...but I'm up about 15 pounds since November. I am exercising and trying to eat less and it still just isn't working. I"m really not that stressed anymore, but I just need to find that one little thing that will really kick start my weight loss...



Thanks Tiff!  Keep up the good work with your walking, that's what has worked for me, and I've got done on my meal portions but still eating regular foods.



KRIS10420 said:


> Congrats Tammy! That is awesome, way to go.
> I haven't been consistantly exercising or eating properly since my trip in November, and boy does it show I have had enough so back on the band wagon.



Thanks Kris!  I know what you mean about getting back on the bandwagon.  I feel like that has been my life, but for some reason since I turned 46 I've started thinking about what life will be like when I'm 50 and I decided I don't want to be "fat & 50"!!!  LOL so I'm determined!!  Not to mention DH was to a beach vacation the end of Oct. and I don't want to look like a beached whale!



HockeyKat said:


> Tammy that's great!!
> 
> What have you decided on for food and exercise?



Thanks Kat!

I have actually started a program on my treadmill and just eating smaller meals.  I walk 2 miles a day (1 in the morning & 1 after work), but as I'm walking I keep increasing my speed so that I am working my legs hard and building muscle.  I am at a 25 minute mile right now and working towards a 20 minute mile.  I got this from a book called, Walking Yourself Thin.  I eat regular foods just less, greek yogurt & almonds for breakfast with coffee, lunch is soup with crackers or a sandwich veggies or salad, and dinner is usually a piece of meat with a salad or veggies on the side.  I don't know if it's my determination or what but this has been really easy for me to do.  I don't typically get the urge to snack and I never eat anything after dinner.  I do treat myself to a sugar free International House coffee if I do get a sweet tooth.  Hopefully this will keep going cuz it's working really well for me!


----------



## HockeyKat

TKDizneyluver said:


> Thanks Kat!
> 
> I have actually started a program on my treadmill and just eating smaller meals.  I walk 2 miles a day (1 in the morning & 1 after work), but as I'm walking I keep increasing my speed so that I am working my legs hard and building muscle.  I am at a 25 minute mile right now and working towards a 20 minute mile.  I got this from a book called, Walking Yourself Thin.  I eat regular foods just less, greek yogurt & almonds for breakfast with coffee, lunch is soup with crackers or a sandwich veggies or salad, and dinner is usually a piece of meat with a salad or veggies on the side.  I don't know if it's my determination or what but this has been really easy for me to do.  I don't typically get the urge to snack and I never eat anything after dinner.  I do treat myself to a sugar free International House coffee if I do get a sweet tooth.  Hopefully this will keep going cuz it's working really well for me!



That's great!!   I think these things work best when you find something that you can live with.  

I find filling up with veggies really helps.   Exercise does too, since it makes me not want to eat bad since I just went through that torture and don't want to erase it.   

Once you conquer the walking portion, if you ever want to move to running, I highly recommend interval training.   I never in a million years thought I could run before I tried it.   I am only to the point that I can run 2 min at a time now, but I have gotten up to a 12-13 min avg mile in a 5K, by doing run 2, walk 2 intervals.   Although, it has taken 4 months to build to this point... I started at about a 18-20 min walking mile.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

TKDizneyluver said:


> TI have actually started a program on my treadmill and just eating smaller meals.  I walk 2 miles a day (1 in the morning & 1 after work), but as I'm walking I keep increasing my speed so that I am working my legs hard and building muscle.  I am at a 25 minute mile right now and working towards a 20 minute mile.  I got this from a book called, Walking Yourself Thin.  I eat regular foods just less, greek yogurt & almonds for breakfast with coffee, lunch is soup with crackers or a sandwich veggies or salad, and dinner is usually a piece of meat with a salad or veggies on the side.  I don't know if it's my determination or what but this has been really easy for me to do.  I don't typically get the urge to snack and I never eat anything after dinner.  I do treat myself to a sugar free International House coffee if I do get a sweet tooth.  Hopefully this will keep going cuz it's working really well for me!



the exercise is similar to what I try to do...I try to do at least 2 miles a day...some days more if my ankle and knee feel ok and I'm feel ambitious
some days it is all walking outside, some days it is half outside and half walk away the pounds dvds(just cause they kick my butt WAY more than walking outside does) 
trying to eat smaller portions and when I want a snack I have a little fruit, veggies or a handful of nuts. (also occassionally a skinny cow ice cream bar..anyone else love this brand??) 
I just keep crossing my fingers that I'll actually start to see the weight coming off soon.


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Madd: I was just curious who the fine looking fella in your signature is?



Hmmmm Kris- after agreeing with me on my wall that Jesse James is hot- and now Shar? Could this mean you like our (Tammy, Joey and I) odd taste in men- huh???


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> Well- I think the price for TGM is $20 and some change. I sign up for every trip just to get his "least crowded" charts. He tells you what parks are good and which parks to avoid every day of your vacation. That is worth the $20 to me. He has SOOOOO much more helpful info on his site- but the charts are what I like.
> I'll look into it... don't have anything else to do after all.
> 
> 
> No- we have not been to Disney since TI opened. I might try the pizza just b/c I am a pizza FREAK! I did love the pizza at the BW when we stayed there in Aug 08. It didn't taste like that disgusting Dominos-like crap they sell in the parks. I have yet to try pizza in the parks.  I'll keep it that way.  The only fast food type of food I'll have in the parks is a single corn dog a trip.  Well, that and sometimes I'll have one of the kids meal packs.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG- ITA about good Mexican food. Not far from where we live, we have tons of blueberry farms. There are a lot of workers that come from Mexico for the summer to work and in that area they have this great little stand run by the Mexican people. 99% of the time it is just the farm workers that eat there. DH and I ride the cycle to the stand just to get a bite. It is funny b/c when you ask for a beer, someone runs across the street to the liquor store to get you one b/c they do not have a liquor license! OR they just give you one of theirs. I love it!  That, is truly awesome.
> 
> I did not try out the Tequila bar either- it was not there on our last trip- I _think_ Tammy went though (or was that Paradiso 37?). Their flights look interesting- go and check out the info!!! Will do!  We're excited about staying at one of the resorts that you can take a boat to downtown Disney.  We really enjoyed eating there during the day this last time.  Not crowded, beautiful weather, perfect to eat outside (not too humid, but not too cool).
> 
> Have you been on the Dsney Food Blog site??- they have some good info- and PICS!
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/
> Um, no, but WILL.
> 
> 
> I DO need to get to T-Rex and try one of their Cotton-tinis. That is also on my "just b/c" to do list LOL. Um, WHAT?





HockeyKat said:


> I have been on the 2010 Campaign to not be fat anymore myself... down almost 33 lbs since Jan 3rd.   I have about 30 more to go.   Yay!





TKDizneyluver said:


> This place was "the Bomb".  DH and I went here and did not want to leave, it was packed, everyone was partying and the food was good but alas we didn't want to miss Illuminations!  You know, that EPCOT Club has quite the cover charge.




I'm looking forward to trying to loose weight again.  I'm really, really missing being able to go for a walk.


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless- BEHOLD, the Cottontini @ T-Rex!

I need to try this






Also, trust me, being from NJ I think I know pizza   The  pizza @ the BW and WGPuck Exp is awesome! (Ok the last time I had it it was awesome) Stay far away from from places like Pizzafari, Pizza Planet, OK most other places IN the parks- unless, you like DOMINOS!  {{bleck}}

I have read that some people do not like the pizza at the BW- but maybe those people are used to crappy pizza at home 

At home, if it's not from a real pizzeria- I don't want to know about it. Papa Johns, Pizza Hut, Dominos, Little Ceasars.....I just don't get it


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> Also, trust me, being from NJ I think I know pizza   The  pizza @ the BW and WGPuck Exp is awesome! (Ok the last time I had it it was awesome) Stay far away from from places like Pizzafari, Pizza Planet, OK most other places IN the parks- unless, you like DOMINOS!  {{bleck}}
> 
> I have read that some people do not like the pizza at the BW- but maybe those people are used to crappy pizza at home
> 
> At home, if it's not from a real pizzeria- I don't want to know about it. Papa Johns, Pizza Hut, Dominos, Little Ceasars.....I just don't get it



Funny, I just mentioned this to you on facebook, but I'll say it here, too: You really should try the pizza from Giordano's. It's absolutely the best pizza ever. 

I have never understood why people go on vacation and eat pizza from Domino's.


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> Funny, I just mentioned this to you on facebook, but I'll say it here, too: You really should try the pizza from Giordano's. It's absolutely the best pizza ever.
> 
> I have never understood why people go on vacation and eat pizza from Domino's.



Alesia- I don't see your post on FB  

I don't usually leave the parks for food- I am always on the DDP. But YEARS ago DH and I stayed off property and ate at this "Chigaco style" pizza place, could that have been Giordanos?? From what I remember, it was in a shopping center by DTD.

Not to be snooty - but I am SO not a "Chicago style" pizza fan. I am all about the NY style pizza baby! I love the Sicilian, the Neapolitan and sometimes just the Tomato Pie! oh Mama MIA!  My mouth is watering just thinking about it. Cheese, sauce, olive oil and basil is all I need. Never any toppings. 

When we go to NYC we have to go to John's for pizza! YUM! If you are ever in the area- they have a few locations and so worth the stop IMO  http://www.johnspizzerianyc.com/index2.htm

But you see TONS of people eating that Dominos looking pizza at the parks. I guess the kids like it-


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> Bunless- BEHOLD, the Cottontini @ T-Rex!
> 
> I need to try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?  dear god.  I would need a few drinks before I tried that.




I prefer flat bread.


----------



## honugirl

Hey, can I join in? No kids here.  I'm heading to DLR next month on a solo trip, I can't wait!


----------



## maddhatir

honugirl said:


> *Hey, can I join in?* No kids here.  I'm heading to DLR next month on a solo trip, I can't wait!



Heck yeah!


----------



## Bunless

honugirl said:


> Hey, can I join in? No kids here.  I'm heading to DLR next month on a solo trip, I can't wait!



yay!  another left-coaster.  

At DLR as a solo, may I suggest the chef's counter at Napa Rose?


----------



## book_junkie

Bunless said:


> At DLR as a solo, may I suggest the chef's counter at Napa Rose?



OMG, yes, DO THIS!!!!  My hubby and I had the opportunity to go to Disneyland as it was next door to a conference two summer ago, and was able to book the Chef's counter/table.  ::: :

It was EXQUISITE!!!  Best amount of money we blew in one night!!!!


----------



## Bunless

I've done it a couple of times by myself.  I buy DH a massage and man-facial at the spa and while he's there, I get it on at the chef's counter.

Do the tasting menu with the wine pairing.  You can't go wrong!

Will you be there during the Wine and Booze festival?  um, and food

We went last year during that time, and the weather was just perfect.  I hardly did any rides at all.  Did a lot (lot) of wine tastings and hung out at the tapas bar that they stuck up above where the normal wine tasting area is.  Soooo nice.  Out in the sun with small plates and wine and a book.


----------



## honugirl

maddhatir said:


> Heck yeah!



Thanks for the warm welcome!  



Bunless said:


> yay!  another left-coaster.
> 
> At DLR as a solo, may I suggest the chef's counter at Napa Rose?



Woohoo! Go left coasters!  

Hmm, I'll have to look at that.. that sounds yummy! 



book_junkie said:


> OMG, yes, DO THIS!!!!  My hubby and I had the opportunity to go to Disneyland as it was next door to a conference two summer ago, and was able to book the Chef's counter/table.  ::: :
> 
> It was EXQUISITE!!!  Best amount of money we blew in one night!!!!



Making me hungry... I may not have time to book it though because I'm going the first week in May and with Food and Wine, I'm sure it's probably booked, but I'll keep it in mind for next time if I can't get it. 



Bunless said:


> I've done it a couple of times by myself.  I buy DH a massage and man-facial at the spa and while he's there, I get it on at the chef's counter.
> 
> Do the tasting menu with the wine pairing.  You can't go wrong!
> 
> Will you be there during the Wine and Booze festival?  um, and food
> 
> We went last year during that time, and the weather was just perfect.  I hardly did any rides at all.  Did a lot (lot) of wine tastings and hung out at the tapas bar that they stuck up above where the normal wine tasting area is.  Soooo nice.  Out in the sun with small plates and wine and a book.



Oooh, spa... massages are good! 

Yup, I'll be there for food an wine.  

This is a big blow out bash before my upcoming surgery. My birthday will be when I'm still recovering and won't get to do anything fun, so I'm celebrating that and there's a chance I might loose my adrenaline rush afterward so I'm going to go on all the really big fun rides, just in case... Right now I have a ressie at the Plaza since I have to have a chat with the Fairy Godmother for good luck.  I have Blue Bayou, but I might change to Cafe Orleans because I'm just going for the Monte Christo and it's about $6 cheaper there. Oh and I'm going to the BBB as well.  I need my princess makeover!


----------



## maddhatir

honugirl said:


> This is a big blow out bash before my upcoming surgery. My birthday will be when I'm still recovering and won't get to do anything fun,



Hope everything goes well with your surgery- and Happy (early) B-day!


----------



## Bunless

honugirl said:


> Making me hungry... I may not have time to book it though because I'm going the first week in May and with Food and Wine, I'm sure it's probably booked, but I'll keep it in mind for next time if I can't get it.
> 
> During the week, Monday-Thursday, it's really easy to get a seat.  Plus, they have seatings that start after the parks close at 8pm.
> 
> .
> 
> Oooh, spa... massages are good!
> I haven't had one at the Mandara in the Grand Californian, but DH says they're great... if a bit over priced.
> 
> This is a big blow out bash before my upcoming surgery. My birthday will be when I'm still recovering and won't get to do anything fun, Sounds way, way too familiar on my front. My sympathies.  Though I'm jealous that you get to have a blow out bash before hand.  I found out I had to have mine on Friday, had it on Saturday, got home from the hospital on Monday, birthday was Wednesday.  Woohoo!so I'm celebrating that and there's a chance I might loose my adrenaline rush afterward so I'm going to go on all the really big fun rides, just in case... good plan, do it after a couple of glasses of wine



Good luck on the recovery!


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> Hmmmm Kris- after agreeing with me on my wall that Jesse James is hot- and now Shar? Could this mean you like our (Tammy, Joey and I) odd taste in men- huh???



Yes, I find Jesse yummy and have for a long time. I used to watch him when he first started out. I have to say I am very disappointed in his behaviour, but he is still nice to look at....... But then I find Tommy Lee nice to look at too, maybe it's the tatts  I seem to like an assortment of men.  I have to admit though, Pete Steele doesn't really do anything for me, but that's ok cause he belongs to Tammy anyways  Now Shar is a nice looking man, he would even be hot with short hair



honugirl said:


> Hey, can I join in? No kids here.  I'm heading to DLR next month on a solo trip, I can't wait!



Welcome!! Yay, another leftcoaster  Have a great time on your DLR trip, I did my first solo DLR trip in November and had a fantastic time.


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Yes, I find Jesse yummy and have for a long time. I used to watch him when he first started out. I have to say I am very disappointed in his behaviour, but he is still nice to look at....... But then I find Tommy Lee nice to look at too, maybe it's the tatts  I seem to like an assortment of men.  I have to admit though, Pete Steele doesn't really do anything for me, but that's ok cause he belongs to Tammy anyways
> 
> Now Shar is a nice looking man, he would even be hot with short hair
> .



Watch it lady! I will rumble for Shar.............. And like you said, Pete is Tammy's. No one even wants to go near him just knowing what could happen to them  

OUCH- Tommy Lee. I know this will probably surprise some of you, I don' like him.  I think he is a "skank", he looks like a skanky, skinny, coke addict, meth head dripping with disease. I know that is SO harsh, but I can't help it. All that goes through my mind when I look at him. I used to be in love with Vince Neil- but now he is all chubby

Yup. DH and I used to watch Jesse before he became a sell out. Discovery started out just having specials about him. We thought he did amazing work, but then, everyone else started thinking the same thing. 

You probably saw my post on Facebook about when I started to dislike him- it was during one of the shows when he let his dogs fight-  and then a few days later he went to his shop only to find the one dog dead. Just made me sick to my stomach. I didn't have any respect for him after that. ..................


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> Watch it lady! I will rumble for Shar.............. Oh, you can have him, I've been into the cleancut, nice body type guys lately, just a phase I'm sure
> You probably saw my post on Facebook about when I started to dislike him- it was during one of the shows when he let his dogs fight-  and then a few days later he went to his shop only to find the one dog dead. Just made me sick to my stomach. I didn't have any respect for him after that. ..................



OMG!! I actually only watched him on tv for his first couple years, I quit watching when he became big.  I am so glad I didn't see that show such a waste.


----------



## maddhatir

OMG- I can't get a hold of Tammy anywhere- 

it is all over the internet that Peter Steele DIED! Heart failure.


----------



## maddhatir




----------



## lizandjason

You know, I learned something today (cue cheesy 70's TV music...)
I posted a thread on the community boards, "Parents, stop giving in to picky eaters!" because it really is a subject I'm interested in and care about. And I got *FA-LAMED *by parents who think that I'm lecturing THEM and THEIR kids and asked me how I had any right to 'lecture' them, because I don't have kids of my own. 

Now, in retrospect, my post was a bit argumentative. But parents take things SO personally. And so many of them seem to have so many challenges with their kids, which solidifies my 'better them than us' stance on child rearing. I have learned my lesson: DON'T MESS WITH PARENTS on a chat board.  

Here's my original post: 
"I've seen so many parents post questions on these boards like, 'my two year old only eats pancakes and cheese pizza, where can we find these at Disney?' 
(Excuse me while I hoist myself on this soapbox...) 
Parents who give in to their kids' 'picky' food habits are doing their kids an incredible disservice. Healthy eating habits are formed in the first few years of life, and when kids are only given 'kids foods' like fried chicken fingers and pizza, guess how they'll continue to eat as they age? 
I'm sure many parents will come back at me saying, 'but my Johnny won't eat any vegetables, and I don't want him to STARVE'! Guess what, Johnny won't starve. He'll eat what you give him. And when he's older, he'll thank you for loving him enough to set standards for his well-being. You are the parent. Do your job, stay in control."

Can I get some love from my fellow 'Childfree by Choice' friends?


----------



## HockeyKat

lizandjason said:


> You know, I learned something today (cue cheesy 70's TV music...)
> I posted a thread on the community boards, "Parents, stop giving in to picky eaters!" because it really is a subject I'm interested in and care about. And I got *FA-LAMED *by parents who think that I'm lecturing THEM and THEIR kids and asked me how I had any right to 'lecture' them, because I don't have kids of my own.
> 
> Now, in retrospect, my post was a bit argumentative. But parents take things SO personally. And so many of them seem to have so many challenges with their kids, which solidifies my 'better them than us' stance on child rearing. I have learned my lesson: DON'T MESS WITH PARENTS on a chat board.
> 
> Here's my original post:
> "I've seen so many parents post questions on these boards like, 'my two year old only eats pancakes and cheese pizza, where can we find these at Disney?'
> (Excuse me while I hoist myself on this soapbox...)
> Parents who give in to their kids' 'picky' food habits are doing their kids an incredible disservice. Healthy eating habits are formed in the first few years of life, and when kids are only given 'kids foods' like fried chicken fingers and pizza, guess how they'll continue to eat as they age?
> I'm sure many parents will come back at me saying, 'but my Johnny won't eat any vegetables, and I don't want him to STARVE'! Guess what, Johnny won't starve. He'll eat what you give him. And when he's older, he'll thank you for loving him enough to set standards for his well-being. You are the parent. Do your job, stay in control."
> 
> Can I get some love from my fellow 'Childfree by Choice' friends?



I totally agree.   We were served balanced meals every night, and my parents made us eat whatever they were eating, and if we didn't want it, we didn't eat.   They also taught us TABLE MANNERS (which are about the way of the dodo by now).   No hats at the table, napkin on lap, use your utensils, wait to eat until everyone is served, wait to leave the table until everyone is done eating, and no tv.   We were surely NOT "starved".



On a completely different note, our DVC contract passed!!   We now have more points than we need.


----------



## AJ12345

lizandjason said:


> You know, I learned something today (cue cheesy 70's TV music...)
> I posted a thread on the community boards, "Parents, stop giving in to picky eaters!" because it really is a subject I'm interested in and care about. And I got *FA-LAMED *by parents who think that I'm lecturing THEM and THEIR kids and asked me how I had any right to 'lecture' them, because I don't have kids of my own.
> 
> Now, in retrospect, my post was a bit argumentative. But parents take things SO personally. And so many of them seem to have so many challenges with their kids, which solidifies my 'better them than us' stance on child rearing. I have learned my lesson: DON'T MESS WITH PARENTS on a chat board.
> 
> Here's my original post:
> "I've seen so many parents post questions on these boards like, 'my two year old only eats pancakes and cheese pizza, where can we find these at Disney?'
> (Excuse me while I hoist myself on this soapbox...)
> Parents who give in to their kids' 'picky' food habits are doing their kids an incredible disservice. Healthy eating habits are formed in the first few years of life, and when kids are only given 'kids foods' like fried chicken fingers and pizza, guess how they'll continue to eat as they age?
> I'm sure many parents will come back at me saying, 'but my Johnny won't eat any vegetables, and I don't want him to STARVE'! Guess what, Johnny won't starve. He'll eat what you give him. And when he's older, he'll thank you for loving him enough to set standards for his well-being. You are the parent. Do your job, stay in control."
> 
> Can I get some love from my fellow 'Childfree by Choice' friends?



hi! never posted here before. but OH MY GOD!!! LoL i thought there was something wrong with me. i always think, "seriosuly, who's the child here?" i had to eat what my parents gave me or I didn't eat. 

i mean really? your kid can't eat anything but chicken nuggets and pizza? come on now! ugh! i get so upset when i read those. LoL


----------



## AJ12345

HockeyKat said:


> They also taught us TABLE MANNERS (which are about the way of the dodo by now).   No hats at the table, napkin on lap, use your utensils, wait to eat until everyone is served, wait to leave the table until everyone is done eating, and no tv.




now you got me on a roll. and what's with the, "my kid can't have dinner with us unless he brings his nintendo ds. is that ok?" hehe i had to listen to ALL of my parents boring conversations.


----------



## maddhatir

ITA- the child will NOT starve. Once their tummies rumble they will not mind the food that is on the table. 

As a kid- I remember just sitting at the table and eating what my mother made us!  She never made 3 different meals. I can't imagine!

You have 2 options- EAT IT- OR DON'T! And they are the only options you will get. Case closed.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> On a completely different note, our DVC contract passed!!   *We now have more points than we need*.



Congrats!!!! 

Can one EVER have too many DVC points! You just have to take more trips is all!


----------



## maddhatir

lizandjason said:


> And I got *FA-LAMED *by parents who think that I'm lecturing THEM and THEIR kids and asked me how I had any right to 'lecture' them, because I don't have kids of my own.
> 
> I have learned my lesson: DON'T MESS WITH PARENTS on a chat board.



BTW- It seems you can't "breathe" anymore on the Dis or you will get flamed! And I can bet _most _members ARE parents.........hey, you might be onto something!

ETA- ^%$#!!!! just got jumped on by a few TGMers on his site. GEEZ!! They were probably parents b/c they were b!tc#ing about how crowded July is and that is the only time they can take their vacations- oh well....... Not me.


----------



## Bunless

lizandjason said:


> You know, I learned something today (cue cheesy 70's TV music...)
> I posted a thread on the community boards, "Parents, stop giving in to picky eaters!" because it really is a subject I'm interested in and care about. And I got *FA-LAMED *by parents who think that I'm lecturing THEM and THEIR kids and asked me how I had any right to 'lecture' them, because I don't have kids of my own.
> 
> Now, in retrospect, my post was a bit argumentative. But parents take things SO personally. And so many of them seem to have so many challenges with their kids, which solidifies my 'better them than us' stance on child rearing. I have learned my lesson: DON'T MESS WITH PARENTS on a chat board.
> 
> Here's my original post:
> "I've seen so many parents post questions on these boards like, 'my two year old only eats pancakes and cheese pizza, where can we find these at Disney?'
> (Excuse me while I hoist myself on this soapbox...)
> Parents who give in to their kids' 'picky' food habits are doing their kids an incredible disservice. Healthy eating habits are formed in the first few years of life, and when kids are only given 'kids foods' like fried chicken fingers and pizza, guess how they'll continue to eat as they age?
> I'm sure many parents will come back at me saying, 'but my Johnny won't eat any vegetables, and I don't want him to STARVE'! Guess what, Johnny won't starve. He'll eat what you give him. And when he's older, he'll thank you for loving him enough to set standards for his well-being. You are the parent. Do your job, stay in control."
> 
> Can I get some love from my fellow 'Childfree by Choice' friends?



ITA  you go girl for being brave and going on the community thread.  They won't starve, self preservation will kick in before it gets that bad.  



AJ12345 said:


> hi! never posted here before. but OH MY GOD!!! LoL i thought there was something wrong with me. i always think, "seriosuly, who's the child here?" i had to eat what my parents gave me or I didn't eat. Yes, who is the child?  Be stronger than they are, you've got age and experience on your side.
> i mean really? your kid can't eat anything but chicken nuggets and pizza? come on now! ugh! i get so upset when i read those. LoL





AJ12345 said:


> now you got me on a roll. and what's with the, "my kid can't have dinner with us unless he brings his nintendo ds. is that ok?" hehe i had to listen to ALL of my parents boring conversations.   WHAT?  seriously?  not unless he brings his nintendo?  You know what, yeah, as kids we had to sit through boring dinners with adults, BUT IT'S PART OF GROWING UP. Once again, you are an adult, your child is not, be the stronger party.





maddhatir said:


> ITA- the child will NOT starve. Once their tummies rumble they will not mind the food that is on the table.
> 
> As a kid- I remember just sitting at the table and eating what my mother made us!  She never made 3 different meals. I can't imagine! We would feel her wrath if it was even suggested
> 
> You have 2 options- EAT IT- OR DON'T! And they are the only options you will get. Case closed.





maddhatir said:


> BTW- It seems you can't "breathe" anymore on the Dis or you will get flamed! And I can bet _most _members ARE parents.........hey, you might be onto something!



How long until a mouth-breathing breeder pops on here and tells us all to Shut It?


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> Can one EVER have too many DVC points! You just have to take more trips is all!



Hehe thanks!   This contract came loaded, so we have 150 pts available for use by 8/31, and get another 300 on 9/1.  



Bunless said:


> How long until a mouth-breathing breeder pops on here and tells us all to Shut It?


----------



## lizandjason

maddhatir said:


> BTW- It seems you can't "breathe" anymore on the Dis or you will get flamed! And I can bet _most _members ARE parents.........hey, you might be onto something!
> 
> ETA- ^%$#!!!! just got jumped on by a few TGMers on his site. GEEZ!! They were probably parents b/c they were b!tc#ing about how crowded July is and that is the only time they can take their vacations- oh well....... Not me.



Ahhh...relief...other people who understand. This thread is the cool pool of reason that I am jumping into as I run flaming from the nasty parents.


----------



## lizandjason

Bunless said:


> ITA  you go girl for being brave and going on the community thread.  They won't starve, self preservation will kick in before it gets that bad.
> 
> How long until a mouth-breathing breeder pops on here and tells us all to Shut It?



AWESOME! Thank God for this thread! I've found my home. You guys rock.

And to answer your question...any minute now. Flame suits ON, people!


----------



## Bunless

And to answer the question before it comes...

Breeder does not equal someone who has had a child.
A breeder is someone who has had a child and refuses to be a parent.


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless said:


> How long until a mouth-breathing breeder pops on here and tells us all to Shut It?



Then we calmly refer to that post as "Exhibit A" 



lizandjason said:


> Ahhh...relief...other people who understand. This thread is the cool pool of reason that I am jumping into as I run flaming from the nasty parents.



Actually, we do have a few moms here on the thread- they are MY friends so that means they are cool! Seems like most of the moms I know are cool chicks. I wouldn't have it any other way, and why would you want to? 



Bunless said:


> And to answer the question before it comes...
> 
> Breeder does not equal someone who has had a child.
> A breeder is someone who has had a child and refuses to be a parent.



I did not know the definition of that. Is that directly from Websters?  
Seems like a lot of parents get bent out of shape over that word.  But ya know what? Just b/c we comment on "parents" it certainly does not mean ALL parents. There are some that just make you feel the NEED to vent.


----------



## lizandjason

maddhatir said:


> Then we calmly refer to that post as "Exhibit A"
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, we do have a few moms here on the thread- they are MY friends so that means they are cool! Seems like most of the moms I know are cool chicks. I wouldn't have it any other way, and why would you want to?
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know the definition of that. Is that directly from Websters?
> Seems like a lot of parents get bent out of shape over that word.  But ya know what? Just b/c we comment on "parents" it certainly does not mean ALL parents. There are some that just make you feel the NEED to vent.



Of course. Most parents I love, my own included...I wouldn't be here if it weren't for them, after all!  The good thing is, for all the moms that got defensive on that thread, there were three times as many who were just great and shared their personal stories... and I now understand a bit more about the topic.


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> I did not know the definition of that. Is that directly from Websters?
> 
> Umm, of course.  Do you think I just make up definitions at will?  Puh-leeze.
> 
> Seems like a lot of parents get bent out of shape over that word.  But ya know what? Just b/c we comment on "parents" it certainly does not mean ALL parents. There are some that just make you feel the NEED to vent.



No, it doesn't mean all parents.  One of the reasons that we have chosen to not have children is that we're not confident in ourselves to not be 'breeders'.  Raising a kid is no joke, and, frankly, I don't want to give up enough of my life in order to make sure that I raise that kid as well as I can.  I see how hard it is, especially with the young ones.  But, I also see the rewards when they get older, from the parents who, from the beginning have put their foot down (not just about food, but everything) and demanded respect from their children.  Those kids, when they're teenagers, I don't worry about them.  I do, however, worry about the ones who I've seen, from the time they're children, get what ever they want.  

I also get the joy of being the chosen provider of discipline to kids.  And, believe me, you know the ones who parents already provide it at home and the ones who don't.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> ETA- ^%$#!!!! just got jumped on by a few TGMers on his site. GEEZ!! They were probably parents b/c they were b!tc#ing about how crowded July is and that is the only time they can take their vacations- oh well....... Not me.



well whatever do you mean? I mean arent' they just going to take little Susie and Johnny out of school for a week or two in the middle of the school year for their vacation? I mean it's important...who needs that week of school anyway?  

ETA: I mean I do understand wanting to take vactions at less busy times of the year(ie during school times), but growing up, no one at our school was ever taken out to go on vacation. you just sucked it up and went during christmas or summer break...


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks for the welcome!  I am glad to see traffic pick up on here again!    

We are planning a 2-3 day WDW trip for mid-October then we will head to the beach for the rest of the week.  One day will be dedicated to MK and one to Epcot, of course.  I am SUPER excited b/c we will be there during F&W Festival with NO CHILDREN TO WORRY ABOUT!  FUN!  

The whole fam (this will include 2 children that do not belong to me, sis and bro in law and the parental inlaws...and DH of course) is planning a week long trip to WDW for the first week of December 2011!  We have just started our trip planning parties (just had an UP themed party last weekend) and we will be doing a pre-trippy later on...IM EXCITED!  

I do have one question for everyone - has anyone ever taken their pets and used the kennels at Disney World?  We are thinking of taking our fur child on the family trip.  Thougths???


----------



## Alesia

lizandjason said:


> You know, I learned something today (cue cheesy 70's TV music...)
> I posted a thread on the community boards, "Parents, stop giving in to picky eaters!" because it really is a subject I'm interested in and care about. And I got *FA-LAMED *by parents who think that I'm lecturing THEM and THEIR kids and asked me how I had any right to 'lecture' them, because I don't have kids of my own.
> 
> Now, in retrospect, my post was a bit argumentative. But parents take things SO personally. And so many of them seem to have so many challenges with their kids, which solidifies my 'better them than us' stance on child rearing. I have learned my lesson: DON'T MESS WITH PARENTS on a chat board.
> 
> Here's my original post:
> "I've seen so many parents post questions on these boards like, 'my two year old only eats pancakes and cheese pizza, where can we find these at Disney?'
> (Excuse me while I hoist myself on this soapbox...)
> Parents who give in to their kids' 'picky' food habits are doing their kids an incredible disservice. Healthy eating habits are formed in the first few years of life, and when kids are only given 'kids foods' like fried chicken fingers and pizza, guess how they'll continue to eat as they age?
> I'm sure many parents will come back at me saying, 'but my Johnny won't eat any vegetables, and I don't want him to STARVE'! Guess what, Johnny won't starve. He'll eat what you give him. And when he's older, he'll thank you for loving him enough to set standards for his well-being. You are the parent. Do your job, stay in control."
> 
> Can I get some love from my fellow 'Childfree by Choice' friends?



Something I have learned in my years working with other people's kids is that you can't tell a parent how to parent. Trust me, I completely understand the urge, but I don't even try. It doesn't do any good.

I do have to say though, as a parent, that it's _completely_ impossible not to take a criticism of your parenting skills personally. I don't think its possible for someone without kids to understand how completely a parent loves their child. I don't mean that in a condescending way, it's just a fact. The bond between a parent and child isn't like any other kind of bond. No matter how much you may love your spouse, or your pet, or even your own mother, it's nothing compared to the all-consuming love you feel for your child. To have someone else tell you that you're failing as a parent is the most hurtful thing I can imagine, even if it's true. Especially if it's true.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

Alesia,

I had to comment on how cute ur pic is.


----------



## tinkerdorabelle

I just was endlessly questioned about not having children by a woman who had her 5th and was back to work at the beauty parlor after 4 days and was doing my hair. She had her live in boyfriend who was not working, who was 15 yrs younger babysitting bc she can't stand being home with the baby even after just a couple days.  I get a lot of grief from people that we don't have kids, especially women.  It still bothers me.  I don't have to explain why to people, but feel like I always have to. I did help my bro raise his 2 when his wife left, so we always felt like we did.  Those kids are now college age.   On the same note, I wanted to scream at her parenting skills bc she was raving about how she cannot stand being home with the baby, and would have a baby by this man, but would never marry him bc "he doesn't work enough."   On a happy note, we LOVE Disney and love going there by ourselves.  We've gone at times with my niece and nephew and other family, but we love going by ourselves , it is really awesome.


----------



## zima-cheryl

I'm back.... did ya'll miss me?  

Sorry - life just has gotten a little ahead of me & I'm just now starting to catch my breath.  It has been quite a ride these past 3 weeks!!

Welcome to all the new folks!!  Glad to see so many new faces.

I did skim through & just a few random brain droppings...


Bunnless -- the Tequila Bar is fantastic!!  Don't miss it.  I can't wait to go back & wish we had allowed ourselves more time for it.  The balloon ride is nice & something to do once.  I wouldn't go out of my way to go to DTD for it, but if you are already there it is worth doing.

ITA w/what everyone said about picky eaters.  To this day my one brother eats nothing but the "beigh menu".  Almost 40 and he eats like a 4 year old.  I don't even want to know what his blood pressure & cholesterol must be.  
When we were growing up there was always bread/jelly & apple sauce on the table.  You didn't like what was being served you could have a sandwich.  That was it...no fuss, no muss.  

Gray & rainy here today.  Guess that is good -- keeps me in the house & packing.  Closing date here is 5/26.    Now we just need to find a place there to put our stuff!


----------



## maddhatir

tinkerdorabelle said:


> I just was endlessly questioned about not having children by a woman who had her 5th and was back to work at the beauty parlor after 4 days and was doing my hair. She had her live in boyfriend who was not working, who was 15 yrs younger babysitting *bc she can't stand being home with the baby even after just a couple days*.



Wait- and SHE is questioning YOU about why you don't have kids? Hmmm- you should have told her "boy, you make it sound so much fun- I think I will go home right now and try to make one".  





zima-cheryl said:


> I'm back.... did ya'll miss me?



Welcome back! I saw your comment on Facebook about DH sitting by the pool today  



> ITA w/what everyone said about picky eaters.  To this day my one brother eats nothing but the "beigh menu".  Almost 40 and he eats like a 4 year old.  I don't even want to know what his blood pressure & cholesterol must be.



I have a cousin like that. She is 45 and she will only eat, Pizza, grilled cheese, fries and soft pretzels. It is such a treat to have lunch with her when we are out shopping- NOT! I love to have a nice sit down meal- not a slice @ some pizza place. A few months back, me, my cousin and a friend of mine went out for a nice day shopping and lunch. My cousin had to order off the CHILD's menu! So, the waiter thought it was only fitting if he brought her a coloring page and some crayons to go with it


----------



## Alesia

tinkerdorabelle said:


> Alesia,
> 
> I had to comment on how cute ur pic is.



Thanks!


----------



## babyrich

HockeyKat said:


> I totally agree.   We were served balanced meals every night, and my parents made us eat whatever they were eating, and if we didn't want it, we didn't eat.   They also taught us TABLE MANNERS (which are about the way of the dodo by now).   No hats at the table, napkin on lap, use your utensils, wait to eat until everyone is served, wait to leave the table until everyone is done eating, and no tv.   We were surely NOT "starved".
> 
> On a completely different note, our DVC contract passed!!   We now have more points than we need.




I remember going some nights without dinner because I didnt eat what was made. We were also taught manners. My sister made a hamburger for my nephew every day for almost 2 years. He screamed and cried and threw things if it was even suggested he eat what was being prepared. I told her that I couldnt believe how she gives into him all the time and she told be it was better than arguing with him! I said, arguing??? are you serious??? you are the parent, there should be no argument. She said the same thing I hear a lot, "you dont understand cause you dont have kids"  Ok, I dont have any kids; but I was one and I remember going without or getting "the look" if I argued. 

Parents nowadays seem to allow their children to do things that our parents wouldnt dare let us do or get away with. 

Frankly, I dont mind if the kid plays the Nintendo DS at the table. I am not eating with the kid; but when it seems like the parent wasnt given a choice, that irks me. Another thing, we did not dine out very often when I was growing up; but I know when we did, I had to sit at the table until we were done. I was not allowed to run around and disturb the other patrons. The other night, my DH and I went out and some child around 4 years old, came over to our table and sat with us. We smiled and expected a parent to be close behind. Nope, mom and dad seemed like they were going to let her sit there with us. Her parents smiled and laughed, I smiled and said, it doesnt look like she is going to go back on her own. They got the message.   phew... off soapbox... thanx.


----------



## zima-cheryl

babyrich said:


> Iand I remember going without or getting "the look" if I argued.



I remember getting "the look" too.  
Heck - I'm 40 years old & still dread getting "the look" from my Mom.  

The other was the middle name....  Boy o Boy - if she came out w/the middle name you just knew you were in for it!  Don't even bother, just go right in the house & up to your room... 'cause a grounding was coming for sure!


----------



## Kennywife

I will tell you that at least in my experience, I had to eat differently than the rest of my family. I have severe food allergies. If I come into contact with something with onions, I will have a seizure.  It's happened before. In  public. Other things cause me to break out into a painful rash which causes me to scratch till I bleed. 

My mom found it out the hard way when she kept sneaking ingredients into my food thinking she could get me to eat new things.....and I ended up in the ER. 

So, just wanted to give an opposing viewpoint. Sometimes kids don't eat certain things because they can't tolerate them. 

Anna


----------



## maddhatir

babyrich said:


> She said the same thing I hear a lot, "you dont understand cause you dont have kids"  Ok, I dont have any kids; but I was one and I remember going without or getting "the look" if I argued. Parents nowadays seem to allow their children to do things that our parents wouldnt dare let us do or get away with.



Exactly! When was it that everything changed? It seems that over time, the child has become the parent. Why do parents let this happen- our parents didn't put up with it, why should anyone today have to? I don't understand.  

Any parent can get pissed all they want that I said this- but really, it is blatantly obvious that things have changed. 

AND, I HAVE to add,  I am not talking about the parents that have kids with good eating habits- blah blah



> Another thing, we did not dine out very often when I was growing up; but I know when we did, I had to sit at the table until we were done. I was not allowed to run around and disturb the other patrons.



OMG I remember as a child eating out and hearing those dreaded words- "mom and dad want coffee after dinner"!!!! I remember sitting at the table thinking NOOOOOOOOOO!!! I want to get out of here. No coffee PLEASE



> The other night, my DH and I went out and some child around 4 years old, came over to our table and sat with us. We smiled and expected a parent to be close behind. Nope, mom and dad seemed like they were going to let her sit there with us. Her parents smiled and laughed, I smiled and said, it doesnt look like she is going to go back on her own. They got the message.   phew... off soapbox... thanx.



Yikes- that is uncomfortable. DH and I went out last week and we were sitting in a booth- of course, the child behind us had to see what we were doing and kept popping his head over the top of the booth. Thank goodness the father made the child sit down- people don't understand that we do not feel like entertaining their child while we are eating.  



Kennywife said:


> So, just wanted to give an opposing viewpoint. Sometimes kids don't eat certain things because they can't tolerate them.
> 
> Anna



I think most people are talking about when a child throws a tantrum if he/she does not get his burger or chicken nuggets (OR just plain refuses to eat what is cooked for him)  If he is _not_ used to eating that type of food b/c of an allergy I doubt he would throw a tantrum until he got it.


----------



## maddhatir

So, in other words, let them do what they want??

http://www.unschooling.com/library/faq/index.shtml#3


----------



## KRIS10420

to any of you recent additions I may have missed.  Great to see so many new people on board.



maddhatir said:


> So, in other words, let them do what they want??
> 
> http://www.unschooling.com/library/faq/index.shtml#3



You've got to be kidding!





  This almost makes me speechless at the stupidity of it. Imagine what society will be like when these kids become adults

Today is my day off and I am sick, actually started yesterday (1st day off) but decided to start torturing me around midnight last night. It's very rare that I do get sick, which is good because IT SUCKS.

I have come to my whits end with my computer. It's an older desktop and it just can't keep up to the new technology.  I could have it upgraded but I think I'd rather just buy a new one.  I keep switching back and forth between getting a laptop or the desktop. Any suggestions? I am leaning a little more to the desktop as I want a large monitor.  I was going to go browsing today but that's out so I'll have to go on my next days off.

For any of you disers going to DLR on or after June 11, check this out!  I am so looking forward to seeing that.
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...june-11-at-disneys-california-adventure-park/


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Small rant. One of my high school friends is about two months preggo, and posted on Facebook today that she should be able to take off *a year* at full pay to bond with her baby.


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> You've got to be kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This almost makes me speechless at the stupidity of it. Imagine what society will be like when these kids become adults



Let's just let the little snowflakes decide for themselves what they want to do! 



> Today is my day off and I am sick, actually started yesterday (1st day off) but decided to start torturing me around midnight last night. It's very rare that I do get sick, which is good because IT SUCKS.



Feel better soon 



> Any suggestions? I am leaning a little more to the desktop as I want a large monitor.  I was going to go browsing today but that's out so I'll have to go on my next days off.



I would not chose a desktop over my laptop. I love that I can bring it anywhere and not be stuck in one place.  If/when I get a new laptop- I want a Mac.



roomthreeseventeen said:


> Small rant. One of my high school friends is about two months preggo, and posted on Facebook today that she should be able to take off *a year* at full pay to bond with her baby.



Different subject, but just as frustrating, DH was telling me he knows someone who has 2 kids and they are getting a tax refund of 8 GRAND!!!!!!!! WTH!!!!??


----------



## KRIS10420

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Small rant. One of my high school friends is about two months preggo, and posted on Facebook today that she should be able to take off *a year* at full pay to bond with her baby.



In Canada parents get a full year off, not at full pay but 65% of their wage. The time can be divided between parents but mostly it's the mothers that take the full year.


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

KRIS10420 said:


> In Canada parents get a full year off, not at full pay but 65% of their wage. The time can be divided between parents but mostly it's the mothers that take the full year.



I adopted a cat last August..


----------



## zima-cheryl

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I adopted a cat last August..





Cats are neurotic enough you should get 2 or 3 years


----------



## KRIS10420

roomthreeseventeen said:


> I adopted a cat last August..



Yup, hardly seems fair hey. I've got two of them, now if I could only list them as dependants on our health insurance and taxes that would be really helpful


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> So, in other words, let them do what they want??
> 
> http://www.unschooling.com/library/faq/index.shtml#3



wow...I really have no words for this...this is really really scary



roomthreeseventeen said:


> I adopted a cat last August..




lol.. 



zima-cheryl said:


> Cats are neurotic enough you should get 2 or 3 years




shoot..I need a whole lifetime...my cat has more neurotic quirks and hangups than we know what to do with..lol


So I pinched or did something to my sciatic nerve yesterday and have been down since...I bent over to pick something up off the floor and bam..pain and I could hardly move for a while. luckily it's feeling a bit better this morning, I'm still shuffling around but I can move decently enough...just hoping it gets well enough I might be able to take a sub job tomorrow or at the very least I won't have to cancel my friday job!


----------



## Bushmills

Personally, I don't trust children (particularly babies) - they're shifty, always have an ulterior motive, and have the innate ability to kick the crap out of me in any chosen video game.  Plus they eat my snacks.

ShyViolet - Sorry to hear about your injury - not fun.  Hope you feel better soon.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Personally, I don't trust children (particularly babies) - they're shifty, always have an ulterior motive, and have the innate ability to kick the crap out of me in any chosen video game.  Plus they eat my snacks.
> 
> ShyViolet - Sorry to hear about your injury - not fun.  Hope you feel better soon.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



And just WHERE in the world have YOU been!!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hmmmm?


----------



## Bushmills

My apologies Maddi - I don't want to bore people with a diatribe of personal and medical issues, so I'll just admit to taking an extended vacation, and return here quietly, posting random gibberish.  Suffice it to say, I'm much better medically and personally now (though the two issues were mutually exclusive).  How's everyone been?


----------



## Bushmills

Okay, either this thread is slow today, or I'm bored (or a combination of both, more likely).  So here are some random questions:

1.  Who's been to the new Margarita bar in Mexico?
2.  What kind of margaritas do they have?
3.  What's your favourite one?
4.  Why do all of my questions revolve around alcohol in one form or another?
5.  What is this itchy rash I've developed, and why is it shaped suspiciously like a grassy knoll?

Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> So, in other words, let them do what they want??
> 
> http://www.unschooling.com/library/faq/index.shtml#3


I would have LOVED that for myself in high school.




KRIS10420 said:


> Today is my day off and I am sick:sick:, actually started yesterday (1st day off) but decided to start torturing me around midnight last night. It's very rare that I do get sick, which is good because IT SUCKS.[COLOR="red"]  Hope you're feeling better![/COLOR]
> 
> I have come to my whits end with my computer. It's an older desktop and it just can't keep up to the new technology.  I could have it upgraded but I think I'd rather just buy a new one.  I keep switching back and forth between getting a laptop or the desktop. Any suggestions? I am leaning a little more to the desktop as I want a large monitor.  I was going to go browsing today but that's out so I'll have to go on my next days off.  [COLOR="red"]I got a MacBook Pro last summer after being a PC user the last 15 years.  The MacBook has changed my life, for the better.  I am an apple convert[/COLOR]
> 
> For any of you disers going to DLR on or after June 11, check this out!  I am so looking forward to seeing that.:cheer2:
> [url]http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/04/the-date-youve-been-waiting-for-world-of-color-water-spectacular-debuts-june-11-at-disneys-california-adventure-park/[/url][COLOR="red"]DH and I are really, really excited for this, especially since we were seeing the slow, steady building out of it all last year.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="maddhatir, post: 36342225"]
> Different subject, but just as frustrating, DH was telling me he knows someone who has 2 kids and they are getting a tax refund of 8 GRAND!!!!!!!! WTH!!!!??  [COLOR="red"]I wonder what kind of tax refund the Duggers are getting.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="KRIS10420, post: 36343861"]In Canada parents get a full year off, not at full pay but 65% of their wage. The time can be divided between parents but mostly it's the mothers that take the full year. [COLOR="red"]This I agree with, I think it's better for society as a whole.  A full year at full pay?  Eh, not so much. And not for the reasons of "I want to bond with my baby" but for the reasons you need to take care of the baby and yourself so that everyone survives, especially in the US which has such a high infant mortality rate.  [/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="Shyvioletisme, post: 36348917"]
> 
> So I pinched or did something to my sciatic nerve yesterday and have been down since...I bent over to pick something up off the floor and bam..pain and I could hardly move for a while. luckily it's feeling a bit better this morning, I'm still shuffling around but I can move decently enough...just hoping it gets well enough I might be able to take a sub job tomorrow or at the very least I won't have to cancel my friday job!  [COLOR="red"]Oh!  I know that one, so not fun.  Does going for an easy walk help?  I went through a spell a few years ago where that happened to me a couple of times.  Going for a walk, getting the pelvis/sacrum moving was hard, but by the end of the walk things were a lot better.  And, of course, followed by a chiropractic visit and massage.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="Bushmills, post: 36350180"]Personally, I don't trust children (particularly babies) - they're shifty, always have an ulterior motive, and have the innate ability to kick the crap out of me in any chosen video game.  [COLOR="red"]Never, ever play a video game against a child.  Instead, get them to help you when you're confused by your IPod.[/COLOR]Plus they eat my snacks.
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="Bushmills, post: 36351871"]Okay, either this thread is slow today, or I'm bored (or a combination of both, more likely).  So here are some random questions:
> 
> 1.  Who's been to the new Margarita bar in Mexico?
> 2.  What kind of margaritas do they have?
> 3.  What's your favourite one?
> 4.  Why do all of my questions revolve around alcohol in one form or another?  [COLOR="red"]Because you have to deal with the fact that you don't have children, you poor, unfortunate soul.[/COLOR]
> 5.  What is this itchy rash I've developed, and why is it shaped suspiciously like a grassy knoll?  [COLOR="red"]Shingles![/COLOR]
> 
> Cheers,
> Bushmills[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shyvioletisme

Bunless said:


> I would have LOVED that for myself in high school.



yes...I have been going out walking. Yesterday it was just around the house. today it is the small loop around our neighborhood(it's 1/3 of a mile)...took it slow and easy and it felt good. My back feels better this afternoon, still not near 100%, but better.Still hoping I can feel well enough to take a sub job for tomorrow, but we'll see.


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> My apologies Maddi - I don't want to bore people with a diatribe of personal and medical issues, so I'll just admit to taking an extended vacation, and return here quietly, posting random gibberish.  Suffice it to say, I'm much better medically and personally now (though the two issues were mutually exclusive).  How's everyone been?



Glad to hear you are doing better and back on the Dis! But we would not mind if you came here to talk about it



Bushmills said:


> Okay, either this thread is slow today, or I'm bored (or a combination of both, more likely).  So here are some random questions:
> 
> 1.  Who's been to the new Margarita bar in Mexico?
> 2.  What kind of margaritas do they have?
> 3.  What's your favourite one?
> 4.  Why do all of my questions revolve around alcohol in one form or another?
> 5.  What is this itchy rash I've developed, and why is it shaped suspiciously like a grassy knoll?
> 
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



It has been quiet here lately. I know for me, it is work that is keepng me away. I have stopped slacking off 

Are you talking about the Margarita bar- or is it a Tequila bar?? I have not been to either....YET- but, I am making it a point to be there in Oct!

The rash?  You are on your own


----------



## Kennywife

You guys don't want to do what I'm gonna have to do soon.....

Get a root canal. I think it will need one. I'm going to see if I can get in this week and get it done. Ick. I hate it. Thank goodness I can do payments on it. (My dental kicks in 6 months from now...isn't that always the way?) 

Madd, I'm going in to get something done with my fibroids. I'm sick of them bothering me and they keep interfering with AF, causing me pain, etc. I can have them taken out by lap or the dx said they may be able to shrink them. I'm waiting on my insurance to go in. 

Kenny and I are going to WDW/DCL this fall for our 10 year anniversary!!!!! We're thinking of doing a split stay wiht CSR or CBR/Poly for 6 days prior to the cruise. 

So, what's new with you guys?

Anna


----------



## maddhatir

Kennywife said:


> You guys don't want to do what I'm gonna have to do soon.....
> 
> Get a root canal. I think it will need one. I'm going to see if I can get in this week and get it done. Ick. I hate it. Thank goodness I can do payments on it. (My dental kicks in 6 months from now...isn't that always the way?)



Had root canal about 2 years ago and had a cap put on. It didn't hurt and I am the biggest baby at the dentist. I did however have a lot of problems with that tooth for about a year afterwards. He had to go back in and drill through the cap just to check and see if he got all the roots the first time. He said he did not see any that were left behind, but whatever he did, the tooth felt better afterwards.  He said we will just thank the "dental gods" for that.
Just pop some Xanax or Ativan before you go



> Madd, I'm going in to get something done with my fibroids. I'm sick of them bothering me and they keep interfering with AF, causing me pain, etc. I can have them taken out by lap or the dx said they may be able to shrink them. I'm waiting on my insurance to go in.



I also had this done. I had an embolization in 2005 to shrink them- didn't work  But, it is worth a try before cutting if Ins will pay.


----------



## Bushmills

Excellent advice Bunless - but what hurts is that it's typically ME helping people with their iPod (a geek hates to be "out-geeked").

Alas, you're right here too - no children for us.  No pitter patter of little feet waking us up at 6:00 on a weekend morning.  No Screaming, crying and general carrying on during each and every shopping trip.  No dragging around over-tired, albatross like miniature people during every trip to our beloved Disney.  I'm sure there must be something positive we're missing, but a couple of whiskey sours quickly abolishes any of those thoughts.

Hmmm, I don't think it's shingles.  But I did have a severe case of the Pringles once - it was the most delicious disease I ever had.


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Glad to hear you are doing better and back on the Dis! But we would not mind if you came here to talk about it
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quiet here lately. I know for me, it is work that is keepng me away. I have stopped slacking off
> 
> Are you talking about the Margarita bar- or is it a Tequila bar?? I have not been to either....YET- but, I am making it a point to be there in Oct!
> 
> The rash?  You are on your own



Thanks Buddy, it's nice to be remembered and welcomed back.

Stopped slacking off??  We'll need to put an end to that - you're no quitter!

Good question - is it technically a margarita or tequila bar?  The new one in the Mexico building.  You're going in Oct?? Awesome!  What are you plans (hotel, parks, etc)?

The rash is clearing up nicely, but is developing a bit of a personality, causing me to name him "Rashy".  He's a good guy, but I wouldn't depend on his decision making, as he tends to be (wait for it)..............

RASH.   Bahahahahahahahaha!  

Sure you guys wanted me back?


----------



## Bushmills

Kennywife said:


> You guys don't want to do what I'm gonna have to do soon.....
> 
> Get a root canal. I think it will need one. I'm going to see if I can get in this week and get it done. Ick. I hate it. Thank goodness I can do payments on it. (My dental kicks in 6 months from now...isn't that always the way?)
> 
> Madd, I'm going in to get something done with my fibroids. I'm sick of them bothering me and they keep interfering with AF, causing me pain, etc. I can have them taken out by lap or the dx said they may be able to shrink them. I'm waiting on my insurance to go in.
> 
> Kenny and I are going to WDW/DCL this fall for our 10 year anniversary!!!!! We're thinking of doing a split stay wiht CSR or CBR/Poly for 6 days prior to the cruise.
> 
> So, what's new with you guys?
> 
> Anna



Hi Anna, sorry to hear about your root canal woes - not fun, but as Maddi said, they're not that bad.  I had one too, and couldn't feel a thing (and I HATE mouth needles).  It'll be fine.    We're "rooting" for you (okay, okay, I'm done with the bad puns now.  I don't know what got into me there).

Congrats on the 10th!  No better way to celebrate it either!  Poly would be awesome - have you stayed there before?
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## Shyvioletisme

Bushmills said:


> Hmmm, I don't think it's shingles.  But I did have a severe case of the Pringles once - it was the most delicious disease I ever had.



once you pop, you can't stop....


----------



## Bushmills

Shyvioletisme said:


> once you pop, you can't stop....



Lol, good one Shy.  Within the span of 5 minutes, I came up with a slew of replies.  Then remembering this was a family oriented board, I chose to remain relatively silent.


----------



## KRIS10420

Shyvioletisme said:


> So I pinched or did something to my sciatic nerve yesterday and have been down since...I bent over to pick something up off the floor and bam..pain and I could hardly move for a while. luckily it's feeling a bit better this morning, I'm still shuffling around but I can move decently enough...just hoping it gets well enough I might be able to take a sub job tomorrow or at the very least I won't have to cancel my friday job!



Ouch! There's a pain I can relate to, usually comes on suddenly for me too. Hope it goes away soon.



Bushmills said:


> Personally, I don't trust children (particularly babies) - they're shifty, always have an ulterior motive, and have the innate ability to kick the crap out of me in any chosen video game.  Plus they eat my snacks.



Welcome back, eh!

Thanks Bunless for the well wishes, I'm finally starting to feel better and I think I may go back to work tommorow.  It's funny how my regular days off fly by but when I'm sick or injured the days just drag
I've heard nothing but good things about the Macs but I'm just too cheap to fork out that kind of money. One of the problems I find with DH's laptop is that when someone uses the cordless phones in the house it interferes with the internet connection, does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## HockeyKat

KRIS10420 said:


> Ouch! There's a pain I can relate to, usually comes on suddenly for me too. Hope it goes away soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, eh!
> 
> Thanks Bunless for the well wishes, I'm finally starting to feel better and I think I may go back to work tommorow.  It's funny how my regular days off fly by but when I'm sick or injured the days just drag
> I've heard nothing but good things about the Macs but I'm just too cheap to fork out that kind of money. One of the problems I find with DH's laptop is that when someone uses the cordless phones in the house it interferes with the internet connection, does anyone else have this problem?




I agree on Macs, just too cheap.  

I prefer laptop to desktop but I like being able to wander around the house, use the computer on the patio or couch or wherever I want.


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> Ouch! There's a pain I can relate to, usually comes on suddenly for me too. Hope it goes away soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, eh!
> 
> Thanks Bunless for the well wishes, I'm finally starting to feel better and I think I may go back to work tommorow.  It's funny how my regular days off fly by but when I'm sick or injured the days just drag
> I've heard nothing but good things about the Macs but I'm just too cheap to fork out that kind of money. One of the problems I find with DH's laptop is that when someone uses the cordless phones in the house it interferes with the internet connection, does anyone else have this problem?



Thanks for the welcome back, Kris.

The interference on the laptop is caused by the cordless phone operating on the same frequency as your home network.  Wireless G / N operates at either 2.4 or 5 ghz, as do wireless phones.  

Microwaves can also cause interference on the 2.4 band.  To fix this, you'll either need to change out your 2.4 or 5ghz phones for 6.0Dect, or if you have a wireless N router (and all "N" peripherals), you can set your router to operate solely at either 2.4 or 5ghz band (opposite of what your phones are).
Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## KRIS10420

Bushmills said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, Kris.
> 
> The interference on the laptop is caused by the cordless phone operating on the same frequency as your home network.  Wireless G / N operates at either 2.4 or 5 ghz, as do wireless phones.
> 
> Microwaves can also cause interference on the 2.4 band.  To fix this, you'll either need to change out your 2.4 or 5ghz phones for 6.0Dect, or if you have a wireless N router (and all "N" peripherals), you can set your router to operate solely at either 2.4 or 5ghz band (opposite of what your phones are).
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



Yikes, I need to dig out the "Geek Speak for Dummies" manual Seriously though, Thank you for the info.  When we start paying for our own wireless service I'll be sure to try and fix that.


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> Yikes, I need to dig out the "Geek Speak for Dummies" manual Seriously though, Thank you for the info.  When we start paying for our own wireless service I'll be sure to try and fix that.



Sorry Kris, I sometimes get too comfortable with my own geekdome - hope I didn't confuse more than I helped.  Basically, your phones and wireless fight for the same space.  

Chances are, on your phones now, is printed "2.4", or "5.8" - this is the frequency they operate on.  If you bought phones that are "6.0 Dect", it would use a frequency that is currently not used by wireless pc signals, and you wouldn't experience said interference.  Again, sorry if I've explained this poorly.  Hope this helps.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## Kennywife

Bushmills said:


> Hi Anna, sorry to hear about your root canal woes - not fun, but as Maddi said, they're not that bad.  I had one too, and couldn't feel a thing (and I HATE mouth needles).  It'll be fine.    We're "rooting" for you (okay, okay, I'm done with the bad puns now.  I don't know what got into me there).
> 
> Congrats on the 10th!  No better way to celebrate it either!  Poly would be awesome - have you stayed there before?
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



Nope, never stayed there before. I visited it last fall. It was beautiful! I loved it! 

Anna


----------



## Bushmills

Kennywife said:


> Nope, never stayed there before. I visited it last fall. It was beautiful! I loved it!
> 
> Anna



I agree - while the Grand Floridian may be more "posh", there's a certain charm about the Poly.  

We love doing the "hotel" tour when we're down there as well - so much fun to just take an evening and tour the hotels, hang out in the gift shops, see the pools, cocktails in the bars.  Yes, the wife and I are Disney loosers.


----------



## KRIS10420

Bushmills said:


> Sorry Kris, I sometimes get too comfortable with my own geekdome - hope I didn't confuse more than I helped.  Basically, your phones and wireless fight for the same space.
> 
> Chances are, on your phones now, is printed "2.4", or "5.8" - this is the frequency they operate on.  If you bought phones that are "6.0 Dect", it would use a frequency that is currently not used by wireless pc signals, and you wouldn't experience said interference.  Again, sorry if I've explained this poorly.  Hope this helps.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



Yup, that clarifies it thank you.   Now since you seem to know alot about computers would a 4GB memory/320GB hard drive be adequate or should I be looking higher than that?  I just use my computer to browse the internet, watch movies, use photoshop, store photos and just basic personal use.

eta: the one I have my eye on is the HP Pavilion 17.3" AMD Athlon II Dualcore M320 (DV7-3128CA).....would this one suite my needs


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> Yup, that clarifies it thank you.   Now since you seem to know alot about computers would a 4GB memory/320GB hard drive be adequate or should I be looking higher than that?  I just use my computer to browse the internet, watch movies, use photoshop, store photos and just basic personal use.



Yes, if that's your main pc use (browsing, movies, etc), 4 gb will be fine.  While the 320GB HD is adequate, 1TB HD's are very cheap these days (you can find them for less than $100 at TigerDirect, or CanadaComputers), and are a smart investement.  As pictures begin to take up significant space, you can quickly find yourself running out of room.

The other thing to keep in mind, regarding ram, is that a 32bit operating system won't recognize anything greater than 4 GB.  So only upgrade ram if you're using a 64bit OS.  Just ask if there's anything else I can do to help.
Cheers!


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> eta: the one I have my eye on is the HP Pavilion 17.3" AMD Athlon II Dualcore M320 (DV7-3128CA).....would this one suite my needs



Sorry, I didn't realize you were talking about a laptop before.  Nuke what I said about the TB hard drive then (unless you'd like an external HD, also recommended).

Yes, the HP would definitely do what you want it to.  Just keep in mind that with HP, you're paying a premium for customer service and support.  Dollar for dollar, you can get a faster laptop for less money; but for some, the support is worth the extra expense - totally up to the individual.


----------



## Nancy F

We'll be married 30 years this May and never wanted children. Not that I don 't love kids... just never wanted any of my own. I like to spoil them and then send them home. LOL. Me and the Hubby go twice a year to Disney. We're leaving in the morning for our first stay at BLT. Can't wait!! 

Nancy


----------



## HockeyKat

I would weigh in that the most trouble I have had with laptops is with HP.   I would recommend going with a different brand and I completely and totally disagree on customer service.   I had a motherboard die 4 different times  (under warranty, thankfully), and it was a battle to get them to do anything about it.   

I do agree on the 4GB assessment.  4GB should be enough.  As to 64Bit OS... having gone to a Windows 7 64-bit back in Sept, I have found it a bit troublesome.   It works just fine, don't get me wrong, just that it isn't always as compatible with legacy devices (printers, etc) as I would like.

As to HD, 320 is fine.  If you want more storage, go with an external HD.  I recommend one anyhow.  

Btw, I am also a geek by trade... 

Kris, you are in Canada no?  I know some really good places to get good laptop/desktop deals, but they are all US-based.


----------



## KRIS10420

Bushmills said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize you were talking about a laptop before.  Nuke what I said about the TB hard drive then (unless you'd like an external HD, also recommended).
> 
> Yes, the HP would definitely do what you want it to.  Just keep in mind that with HP, you're paying a premium for customer service and support.  Dollar for dollar, you can get a faster laptop for less money; but for some, the support is worth the extra expense - totally up to the individual.


Hmm, good point. My first choice was the desktop as I want a big screen but everyone seems to like their laptops better as for the brand I get different opinions from everybody. I've found the Acer is the cheapest but all that I've heard about them is that they are crap.  While browsing recently I've noticed that they make a desktop type computer without the tower, all components are built into the monitor (like the Mac) and can be hooked up to wireless. Any experience with these?


HockeyKat said:


> I would weigh in that the most trouble I have had with laptops is with HP.   I would recommend going with a different brand and I completely and totally disagree on customer service.   I had a motherboard die 4 different times  (under warranty, thankfully), and it was a battle to get them to do anything about it.
> Ok that's more than two bad reviews on the HP, so that brand is out  It's crazy cause the computer I have now we got in 2003 from a friend of a friend who rebuilds computers and it has no brand attached to it. Nothing has ever gone wrong with it (knock on wood) and up until recently has done everything I have needed it to. Now it seems like computers are disposable
> I do agree on the 4GB assessment.  4GB should be enough.  As to 64Bit OS... having gone to a Windows 7 64-bit back in Sept, I have found it a bit troublesome.   It works just fine, don't get me wrong, just that it isn't always as compatible with legacy devices (printers, etc) as I would like.
> I definitely would like to go with Windows 7 over Vista so I will have to keep that in mind and I understand there is different versions of Windows 7, is that true?
> 
> Kris, you are in Canada no?  I know some really good places to get good laptop/desktop deals, but they are all US-based.
> Canada yes, and we tend to pay more for computers than you guys......well actually we pay more for everything






Nancy F said:


> We'll be married 30 years this May and never wanted children. Not that I don 't love kids... just never wanted any of my own. I like to spoil them and then send them home. LOL. Me and the Hubby go twice a year to Disney. We're leaving in the morning for our first stay at BLT. Can't wait!!
> 
> Nancy



Welcome Nancy!  Leaving in the morning? I'm jealous Have a great trip


----------



## HockeyKat

Kris, I can't quote your quote of mine, but I would stick with 32-bit Windows 7.   I am not a novice user (have a few degrees in CompSci and work in IT), and both I and in-house IT have been unable to get my 64-bit Windows to work with a few of our network printers.   I can't get it to sync with my phone, either.    All are the result of a lack of appropriate driver provided by the printer or phone's respective companies, which isn't Windows' fault, and all are because I have 64-bit and not 32-bit.  

I do like 7 better than Vista, though, and overall my 7 works great.   

If you want, check out newegg.com and tigerdirect.com, but I am not sure they ship to Canada and/or what the shipping costs would be.   I have purchased many things from both sites (tigerdirect's actual physical store is right down the road from me) and can recommend both highly.


----------



## Bushmills

As you can tell by now Kris, computers and peripherals are largely a matter of personal opinion and preference.  One user's bad experience, is another user's recommendation.  

In the end, it's what you like.  I, nor anyone else can say HP is a "bad" brand.  It's simply personal experience and choice.  Keep in mind that HP is, for the most part, simply a brand name - in essence, a manufacturer who only assembles the parts into a whole (motherboard, ram, CPU, HD are all made by other common manufacturers).

The tablet-type you mention (everything built into the monitor), has been around for a while.  I personally don't like them, as upgrading the components can be difficult (similar to some laptops), but again, just my choice.  If you like everything in one compact unit, and upgrading won't be a concern for you, then they are nice little pc's.

The battle between laptops and pc's will go on forever, and each has their good and bad points.  Laptops are handy as you can simply pick them up and use them anywhere (for internet, you must have access to a wifi connection).  Whereas pc's typically have more processing power, HD space, upgradability, larger screens, etc - but take up more room, and aren't portable.

Windows 7 definitely wins hands down over Visa, from speed tests, to boot tests, to stability tests.  In fact, MS rushed the W7 release to replace Vista asap (and appease the market).

There are different versions of W7 (Home Premium, Professional, Ultimate).  Each comes in 32 and 64 bit versions.  Microsoft has a good comparison chart on the differences between the versions.  I'm running Ultimate 64 on my server, and Ultimate 32 on my wife's laptop - both run excellent, with no issues (again, another opinion).

Kat - sorry to hear about your driver troubles with the 64x.  From my experience with the server I'm running at home (wireless network connecting 3 pcs, 1 laptop, 2 printers, and a slew of multimedia devices), I've had limited issues.  Some manufacturers have been somewhat slow on the draw in releasing the 64x drivers, but for the most part, it should be a thing of the past (unless you're using a Russian device manufactured during the cold war  ).

The choice between 64 and 32 is yours alone, just bear in mind that if you go with 32, you're limited to 4 gigs.  If you think your needs may increase in the near future, you'll have to spend another $150+ to upgrade your OS, as well as the ram.  If you go with the 64x now, you have expandability in the future.

Regarding Acer - my wife's laptop is an Acer that has worked flawlessly (again, Acer only makes the shell and puts the components together) - I wouldn't shy away from the brand, put your research into the components within.

I'm in Ontario and shop at either Canada Computers, or Tiger Direct.  Both have stores in Ontario, but ship Canada wide (just check out their websites).  Hope this helps, and just let me know if there's anything else I can be of help with.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## KRIS10420

Thank you Kat and Bushmills for all the computer advice, it was very helpful


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> No dragging around over-tired, albatross like miniature people during every trip to our beloved Disney.  .



I just have to pop in and LMAO at this   THIS! SHOULD BE A TAG!!

OK- now I am leaving!

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## HockeyKat

Bushmills said:


> As you can tell by now Kris, computers and peripherals are largely a matter of personal opinion and preference.  One user's bad experience, is another user's recommendation.
> 
> In the end, it's what you like.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kat - sorry to hear about your driver troubles with the 64x.  From my experience with the server I'm running at home (wireless network connecting 3 pcs, 1 laptop, 2 printers, and a slew of multimedia devices), I've had limited issues.  Some manufacturers have been somewhat slow on the draw in releasing the 64x drivers, but for the most part, it should be a thing of the past (unless you're using a Russian device manufactured during the cold war  ).
> 
> ...
> 
> Regarding Acer - my wife's laptop is an Acer that has worked flawlessly (again, Acer only makes the shell and puts the components together) - I wouldn't shy away from the brand, put your research into the components within.
> 
> I'm in Ontario and shop at either Canada Computers, or Tiger Direct.  Both have stores in Ontario, but ship Canada wide (just check out their websites).  Hope this helps, and just let me know if there's anything else I can be of help with.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



I couldn't agree more on personal preference, and brand name being just a shell of parts.   

I did have a bad experience with HP, mostly with the customer service aspect and that may have changed.   The laptop was a lemon, but that was just that particular model.  It had a major design flaw (and an ensuing class action lawsuit, actually).   

I didn't realize that Tiger Direct was Canada as well.  They have 2 stores in this area.   I find their online store to be awesome, and the bricks and mortar, well, maybe not so much.   

My 64x issues are with two specific printers in my office, neither of which offer 64x drivers, and with my Samsung Moment which also does not offer a USB driver for 64x 7.    I have tried a few things with the latter but haven't completely researched it yet.   I can just take the darn micro sd out and stick it in the card reader, which for now seems like less effort.  

I have also had a ton of issues with my development environment (I write software for a living), but that is not something a typical user would experience.


----------



## Bunless

I have nothing  to add on computers... except that I love my mac!

Sooo...
at the doctor yesterday, I found out that it will be months, not weeks, but months before I can drive again,  since it's the driving foot that the achilles tendon ruptured on.  

The tough part is that I work about an hour away from where we live.  I was really excited that this would be our first year that we (being DH and myself) didn't have to write a check into the business to cover any expenses.  Well, oops, now I'm having to pay for more staff hours until I can get down there more consistently.  Gah!  so so frustrating.  

The good news is that I'm doing some partial weight bearing, two weeks before I was originally told I would!


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> I just have to pop in and LMAO at this   THIS! SHOULD BE A TAG!!
> 
> OK- now I am leaving!
> 
> Have a great night everyone!



Thanks Maddi - glad this wasn't taken out of context - kids aren't bad, they should just stay out of Disney 

I meant to ask you - what did you think of the Alice in Wonderland movie?


----------



## Bushmills

HockeyKat said:


> I couldn't agree more on personal preference, and brand name being just a shell of parts.
> 
> I did have a bad experience with HP, mostly with the customer service aspect and that may have changed.   The laptop was a lemon, but that was just that particular model.  It had a major design flaw (and an ensuing class action lawsuit, actually).
> 
> I didn't realize that Tiger Direct was Canada as well.  They have 2 stores in this area.   I find their online store to be awesome, and the bricks and mortar, well, maybe not so much.
> 
> My 64x issues are with two specific printers in my office, neither of which offer 64x drivers, and with my Samsung Moment which also does not offer a USB driver for 64x 7.    I have tried a few things with the latter but haven't completely researched it yet.   I can just take the darn micro sd out and stick it in the card reader, which for now seems like less effort.
> 
> I have also had a ton of issues with my development environment (I write software for a living), but that is not something a typical user would experience.



Sorry to hear about your HP horror story.  I can sympathize - it is incredibly frustrating dealing with needless situations like that.  The company should stand behind their product, but they seldom do.

I had to wait a bit for my sound card driver as well - I agree 100% - it is frustrating.  Especially having to spend the time to research to find a solution (whereas it should be right on the manufacturer's website for download).  

I guess that's the downside of rapidly progressing technology - some companies fight to keep up.  Lol, I hear you - oddly enough, the old school solutions sometimes work best!
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## Bushmills

Bunless said:


> I have nothing  to add on computers... except that I love my mac!
> 
> Sooo...
> at the doctor yesterday, I found out that it will be months, not weeks, but months before I can drive again,  since it's the driving foot that the achilles tendon ruptured on.
> 
> The tough part is that I work about an hour away from where we live.  I was really excited that this would be our first year that we (being DH and myself) didn't have to write a check into the business to cover any expenses.  Well, oops, now I'm having to pay for more staff hours until I can get down there more consistently.  Gah!  so so frustrating.
> 
> The good news is that I'm doing some partial weight bearing, two weeks before I was originally told I would!



Ouch - not fun!  I hear cocktails help though  .  Hope things work out for you quickly.

What kind of business do you guys own?
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless said:


> I have nothing  to add on computers... except that I love my mac!
> 
> Sooo...
> at the doctor yesterday, I found out that it will be months, not weeks, but months before I can drive again,  since it's the driving foot that the achilles tendon ruptured on.



....so do you think your insurance might pay for a Chauffeur??? It's wortha try! Hey- you are a busy girl 

Ugh- all joking aside- sorry to hear that



HockeyKat said:


> I couldn't agree more on personal preference, and brand name being just a shell of parts.
> 
> I did have a bad experience with HP, mostly with the customer service aspect and that may have changed.   The laptop was a lemon, but that was just that particular model.  It had a major design flaw (and an ensuing class action lawsuit, actually).
> .



I think customer service for anything anymore stinks! My phone calls usually end up like this......"%$#@ YOU" {{slams the phone down}} I can't help it. I DREAD even picking up the phone in attempt a call "Mike" in India.  

I had a bad experience will my Dell. Only 2 days after getting it- it died. I spent HOURS on the phone with a "Mike" until I was in tears and I had to hand the phone to DH. DH told them (after they wanted us to take it apart) "FORGET IT!- we are sending it back and we want a full refund" so, that is what we did. I went out and bought an HP. I love it except for the fact that 2 years ago the speakers just stopped working. I tried to install new drivers blah blah and that did not help. I took it to be repaired and the guy told me it was probably the motherboard and did not even want to touch it. There was NO WAY in he!! I was calling customer service for their help. So- I now just plug in headphones or use a little portable speaker I bought. 

I want a Mac. I WILL get one some day- don't you worry 



Bushmills said:


> Thanks Maddi - glad this wasn't taken out of context - kids aren't bad, they should just stay out of Disney
> 
> I meant to ask you - what did you think of the Alice in Wonderland movie?



 I love the use of the word....Albatross. I think for most people who _choose_ not to have children, this is an accurate description of what it would be like. 

Believe it or not! I have not seen Alice yet!!!!!! I have a copy of a DVD that a friend, of a friend, of a friend...of a friend gave me  But I did not watch it yet. I do not wish to see this movie in crappy quality or sound. I would love to see it on the big screen in all of it's 3D glory- but, DH gets motion sickness. ugh. What to do......what to do.................


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> ....so do you think your insurance might pay for a Chauffeur??? It's wortha try! Hey- you are a busy girl
> 
> Ugh- all joking aside- sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> I think customer service for anything anymore stinks! My phone calls usually end up like this......"%$#@ YOU" {{slams the phone down}} I can't help it. I DREAD even picking up the phone in attempt a call "Mike" in India.
> 
> I had a bad experience will my Dell. Only 2 days after getting it- it died. I spent HOURS on the phone with a "Mike" until I was in tears and I had to hand the phone to DH. DH told them (after they wanted us to take it apart) "FORGET IT!- we are sending it back and we want a full refund" so, that is what we did. I went out and bought an HP. I love it except for the fact that 2 years ago the speakers just stopped working. I tried to install new drivers blah blah and that did not help. I took it to be repaired and the guy told me it was probably the motherboard and did not even want to touch it. There was NO WAY in he!! I was calling customer service for their help. So- I now just plug in headphones or use a little portable speaker I bought.
> 
> I want a Mac. I WILL get one some day- don't you worry
> 
> 
> 
> I love the use of the word....Albatross. I think for most people who _choose_ not to have children, this is an accurate description of what it would be like.
> 
> Believe it or not! I have not seen Alice yet!!!!!! I have a copy of a DVD that a friend, of a friend, of a friend...of a friend gave me  But I did not watch it yet. I do not wish to see this movie in crappy quality or sound. I would love to see it on the big screen in all of it's 3D glory- but, DH gets motion sickness. ugh. What to do......what to do.................



Wow, just wow.  Johnny called - he wants his lock of hair back 

But don't feel bad - I've yet to see any movie in 3D (outside Disney of course).  Hey, Rum Diaries should be released this year!! Can't wait!

I agree on your thoughts on albatross - for those of us who made the decision, we do tend to look at the little beggars as an albatross - soul sucking, cancerous weights, dragging us into the abyss of mediocrity.  That's just my opinion though.  No offence against anyone wanting or having said albatrosseseseseses (what the feck is the plural for "albatross"???)


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Wow, just wow.  Johnny called - he wants his lock of hair back



 I am more of a Johnny fan when he looks like a human being in a movie role with a good story. ITA! I can't wait for Rum Diary though!! Hunter S., JD and Giovanni Ribisi. Nice! I wish JD can go back to being just weird and obscure. I don't like it now that everyone has_ latched_ on. I tend to jump ship when that happens. I know I can't do that, so, I keep my love of JD to myself more now than ever, I don't want to join in with the "band wagon jumper-on-ers" 

Here is MY JD test- 
_We do not need to discuss Mr. Depp OR his dreaminess IF_
1) you do not think Fear and Loathing is one of JD's BEST performances  (IMO- it IS the best) 
2) you did not laugh your @$$ off watching said best performance
3) you have *NO* idea how Fear and Loathing and Rum Diary are connected
4) you have *NO* idea what the word "Gonzo" means and why it is so important to JD to be associated with anything "Gonzo"

With that said- I am keeping my damn lock of hair b/c I think I deserve it more than most. So there.  



> No offence against anyone wanting or having said albatrosseseseseses (what the feck is the plural for "albatross"???)



It's Albatreeses- like meeses..................


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> I am more of a Johnny fan when he looks like a human being in a movie role with a good story. ITA! I can't wait for Rum Diary though!! Hunter S., JD and Giovanni Ribisi. Nice! I wish JD can go back to being just weird and obscure. I don't like it now that everyone has_ latched_ on. I tend to jump ship when that happens. I know I can't do that, so, I keep my love of JD to myself more now than ever, I don't want to join in with the "band wagon jumper-on-ers"
> 
> Here is MY JD test-
> _We do not need to discuss Mr. Depp OR his dreaminess IF_
> 1) you do not think Fear and Loathing is one of JD's BEST performances  (IMO- it IS the best)
> 2) you did not laugh your @$$ off watching said best performance
> 3) you have *NO* idea how Fear and Loathing and Rum Diary are connected
> 4) you have *NO* idea what the word "Gonzo" means and why it is so important to JD to be associated with anything "Gonzo"
> 
> With that said- I am keeping my damn lock of hair b/c I think I deserve it more than most. So there.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Albatreeses- like meeses..................



You and me both - as a HUGE HST fan, I'm psyched!  Have you read "The Kitchen Stories"?  Was written by Bob Beaudis, and an artist friend of HST's - some great anecdotes, and an excellent read.

LMAO - you sound like Mrs Bushmills - she looses interest when her "hotties" hit the mainstream.  Happened with Russel Crowe, happened with Gerard Butler, and to some extend with Johnny Depp.  Having said that, I understand your obsession (and protectionism).

I totally agree about wagon jumpers - my pet peeve is such with HST.  All of a sudden, everyone has a Hunter cadence, and uses a filter tip; thinking it makes them deep.  Why do people have to mimick (poorly) what they can never be?

My apologies, you keep the lock, you very much deserve it (besides, who knows what it's been through by now).        

Oh, and by the way, I hates meeses to pieces!


----------



## Bunless

Bushmills said:


> Ouch - not fun!  I hear cocktails help though  .  Hope things work out for you quickly.  No cocktails until I'm off the crutches... so another month or so?
> 
> What kind of business do you guys own?  A ballet school, in which I am the primary teacher.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills





maddhatir said:


> ....so do you think your insurance might pay for a Chauffeur??? It's wortha try! Hey- you are a busy girl
> You know, I should ask.  They do pay for a house keeper if we needed it.
> Ugh- all joking aside- sorry to hear that
> Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> I want a Mac. I WILL get one some day- don't you worry  The only crappy thing about Mac is that it's almost impossible to get a phone call to them.  They like to do everything online.  The exception being is if you actually go to an Apple or Mac store.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the use of the word....Albatross. I think for most people who _choose_ not to have children, this is an accurate description of what it would be like.   I Too love it!





Bushmills said:


> Hey, Rum Diaries should be released this year!! Can't wait!  um, Rum Diaries?
> 
> I agree on your thoughts on albatross - for those of us who made the decision, we do tend to look at the little beggars as an albatross - soul sucking, cancerous weights, dragging us into the abyss of mediocrity.  That's just my opinion though.  No offence against anyone wanting or having said albatrosseseseseses (what the feck is the plural for "albatross"???)


The plural is albatross or albatrosses.  



maddhatir said:


> 4) you have *NO* idea what the word "Gonzo" means and why it is so important to JD to be associated with anything "Gonzo"  You know, I'd never thought about that before, his association with things "Gonzo"  but it's a bit true, isn't it.
> :


----------



## KRIS10420

Bunless said:


> Sooo...
> at the doctor yesterday, I found out that it will be months, not weeks, but months before I can drive again,  since it's the driving foot that the achilles tendon ruptured on.
> 
> The tough part is that I work about an hour away from where we live.  I was really excited that this would be our first year that we (being DH and myself) didn't have to write a check into the business to cover any expenses.  Well, oops, now I'm having to pay for more staff hours until I can get down there more consistently.  Gah!  so so frustrating.
> 
> The good news is that I'm doing some partial weight bearing, two weeks before I was originally told I would!



 Sorry to hear that, hopefully you'll heal quicker than that and get back to life.  How will an injury like this affect your dancing?



> Here is MY JD test-
> We do not need to discuss Mr. Depp OR his dreaminess IF
> 1) you do not think Fear and Loathing is one of JD's BEST performances (IMO- it IS the best)  That is a great movie and yes definitely one of his best
> 2) you did not laugh your @$$ off watching said best performance  Everytime we watch it


----------



## Bushmills

Urggh, busy week, and too many dead synapses - not Rum Diaries, The Rum Diary.  Oftentimes, my fingers work much faster than my brain does.

I keep this up, and I'll have to give back my doctorate from the Universal Life Church.  Hunter's rolling over in his....well, I'm sure he's rolling something right now.

Technically, you could sit while having said cocktail, then you wouldn't be on crutches


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Urggh, busy week, and too many dead synapses - not Rum Diaries, The Rum Diary.  Oftentimes, my fingers work much faster than my brain does.



I knew what you meant 



> You know, I'd never thought about that before, his association with things "Gonzo" but it's a bit true, isn't it.



He was really good friends with Hunter S. Thompson. Did you ever see the movie Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson? Good movie.


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> I knew what you meant
> 
> 
> 
> He was really good friends with Hunter S. Thompson. Did you ever see the movie Gonzo: The Life and Work of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson? Good movie.



Thanks Maddi 

Gonzo was a good movie!  With the possible exception of some of his later (last) interviews, Hunter was a walking soundbite.  How a man could spend the vast majority of his life killing brain cells, yet still have more in his final days then most have in a lifetime is beyond me.

Though while it's not talked about as much (probably due to the movie itself), Bill Murray did an excellent HST impression as well.  That's another one of my favorite movies (mind candy, but his impression was very good).

BTW - it's SATURDAY!!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Thanks Maddi
> 
> Gonzo was a good movie!  With the possible exception of some of his later (last) interviews, Hunter was a walking soundbite.  How a man could spend the vast majority of his life killing brain cells, yet still have more in his final days then most have in a lifetime is beyond me.
> 
> Though while it's not talked about as much (probably due to the movie itself), Bill Murray did an excellent HST impression as well.  That's another one of my favorite movies (mind candy, but his impression was very good).
> 
> BTW - it's SATURDAY!!!!!



When they filmed the "old" Hunter, he kind of scared me. He seemed very mean 

I thought Bill did a great job in "Where the Buffalo Roam"! Great movie!


----------



## Kennywife

Ok friends......

I have big news. 

Next year (hopefully) or the year after, Kenny and I are going to see grandpa. 

Yeah,  I know. So? Well, grandpa lives in.............................................


JAPAN 

Hokkaido, Japan to be exact. It's like Aspen, Colorado or so I've heard. 

We plan to go around our 5th wedding anniversary to visit the family, see Tokyo, and also visit a certain park where a mouse lives. 

Hee! Hee! So happy! 

Anna


----------



## maddhatir

OMG- just watching Bill Maher/New Rules. He said we should just call the woman who sent her Russian kid back what she really is......a role model 

People started booing and of course he came back with a "ohhhhhh come on, like you people never sent back something defective................."

He really tells it like it is, doesn't he?


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> OMG- just watching Bill Maher/New Rules. He said we should just call the woman who sent her Russian kid back what she really is......a role model
> 
> People started booing and of course he came back with a "ohhhhhh come on, like you people never sent back something defective................."
> 
> He really tells it like it is, doesn't he?



lol


whew...finally back...some of you may have seen on my facebook, but friday night we had horrible storms that knocked out our power a little after midnight and we didnt' get power back on until around 2 pm Saturday...then it was another 4-5 hours before cable/internet/home phone came back. It's been an exciting weekend..lol. 
oh I also got to watch a small child(maybe 3-4 years old) have a complete meltdown at lunch yesterday...I'm talking red faced, balled up fists,  screaming bloody murder in the middle of a restaurant meltdown...and it seriously took mom about 15 minutes of this before she took him outside to calm him down...I almost wanted to clap when she finally took him out...sheesh.


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> When they filmed the "old" Hunter, he kind of scared me. He seemed very mean
> 
> I thought Bill did a great job in "Where the Buffalo Roam"! Great movie!



Absolutely, it's when they pass the precipice of controlling their life, to life controlling them.  I think he was a very mean, angry individual toward the end.  He was in considerable physical pain, and he never cracked the "mainstream" in either literary, or the Hollywood mainstream like he thought he would.  Though wish they'd do a screenplay of "A Curse Of Lonos".

Sorry to hear about your power outage Shy, but hopefully they were at least thunderstorms for you (I LOVE thunder - makes me feel all Bela Lugosi like).

However, I feel worse for you, having to sit through the temper tantrum - those situation drive me to drink (well, more of a putt than a drive).  I can appreciate the fact that the little freaks have to be society trained somehow - just wish I could opt out of the program.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bushmills said:


> I can appreciate the fact that the little freaks have to be society trained somehow - just wish I could opt out of the program.


----------



## HockeyKat

Bushmills said:


> However, I feel worse for you, having to sit through the temper tantrum - those situation drive me to drink (well, more of a putt than a drive).  I can appreciate the fact that the little freaks have to be society trained somehow - just wish I could opt out of the program.



Okay, both the putt and the society trained comments made me practically spit water all over my desk.


----------



## Bushmills

HockeyKat said:


> Okay, both the putt and the society trained comments made me practically spit water all over my desk.



Thanks Kat, and sorry to have caused any work related water accidents.  I meant to ask you before, are you familiar with assembly language, and if so, would it be hard for a programming newbe like me to learn it?

I'm in the mood today for humorous pet anecdotes - as I think most of us are "furry kid" owners, there must be a virtual cornucopia of funny / embarrassing / frustrating pet stories out there.  How bout it - anyone have a story to share?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Okay I know I've been MIA, busy, busy, busy!!!

BUT..............I heard our fav male CF'er is back!!!  Welcome back Bushy, we missed ya!!!

I have lots of catching up to do with you peeps, bear with me please.......  Were any of you aware that adult virtual websites are very addictive????


----------



## HockeyKat

Bushmills said:


> Thanks Kat, and sorry to have caused any work related water accidents.  I meant to ask you before, are you familiar with assembly language, and if so, would it be hard for a programming newbe like me to learn it?
> 
> I'm in the mood today for humorous pet anecdotes - as I think most of us are "furry kid" owners, there must be a virtual cornucopia of funny / embarrassing / frustrating pet stories out there.  How bout it - anyone have a story to share?



Hmm, assembly language?  I learned it in college and haven't used it in the 15 or so years I have been doing this professionally.  It isn't used very much anymore unless you are a really low-level programmer.  What would you be using it for?  (assuming you aren't kidding around   ) 


I would love to hear pet stories as well.   My two are pretty boring indoor cats, and the youngest is very cute, but, well, not so bright.   She brings a toy downstairs every morning and dunks it in her water bowl, plays with the water in the sink, and has been known to roll around on tables until she falls clear off.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bushmills said:


> I'm in the mood today for humorous pet anecdotes - as I think most of us are "furry kid" owners, there must be a virtual cornucopia of funny / embarrassing / frustrating pet stories out there.  How bout it - anyone have a story to share?



This is funny to me... others may not think so, but just to prove our Ginger is dumb as a brick some times....
We have a sliding door in the kitchen that goes out to the deck - glass door + screen door.  To this day (15 years) she doesn't get that there are TWO doors.  Open the glass slider to go out & she goes head first into the screen.  If you are coming in & open the screen she goes head first into the glass.  Then she gives you this look like she is saying "HEY, who put _that _there?"  

Fortunately what she lacks in IQ she makes up for in personality & love!   
(that is her pix in my siggy)


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> and has been known to roll around on tables until she falls clear off.




Then does she give you the "I meant to do that" look?


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Okay I know I've been MIA, busy, busy, busy!!!
> 
> BUT..............I heard our fav male CF'er is back!!!  Welcome back Bushy, we missed ya!!!
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do with you peeps, bear with me please.......  Were any of you aware that adult virtual websites are very addictive????



Well, well, wellllllll....look what the cat dragged in from the adult virtual world!   

Bushy- I don't have a pet anecdote just a quick story. 

A few months back, mom's cat decided to try and eat a stink bug He kept running around the house shaking his head and sticking his tongue out- I think I heard him screaming "for the love of god, someone help!" One of DH's friends is a vet. He checked with him and he said it would not hurt the cat and just try and rinse out his mouth with the spray hose in the sink. Yeah- like that worked


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> This is funny to me... others may not think so, but just to prove our Ginger is dumb as a brick some times....
> We have a sliding door in the kitchen that goes out to the deck - glass door + screen door.  To this day (15 years) she doesn't get that there are TWO doors.  Open the glass slider to go out & she goes head first into the screen.  If you are coming in & open the screen she goes head first into the glass.  Then she gives you this look like she is saying "HEY, who put _that _there?"



Cheryl, Veda used to do that too!!!  One time she came running through the house when she heard the door open and literally ripped through the screen.  I'm surprised she didn't break her neck!!!!  DH was NOT happy about putting a new screen on either!

Speaking of Veda, the one year anniversary of her death is coming up (5/22) and we are actually thinking of finally adding some furry kids to our family.  We are waiting for 2 females kittens that will hopefully be born within the next couple of months.  I will keep you all posted....


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Well, well, wellllllll....look what the cat dragged in from the adult virtual world!



What can I say????


----------



## KRIS10420

Bushmills said:


> I'm in the mood today for humorous pet anecdotes - as I think most of us are "furry kid" owners, there must be a virtual cornucopia of funny / embarrassing / frustrating pet stories out there.  How bout it - anyone have a story to share?



The younger of my two cats is the one with all the personality (& medical problems, but that's another story) He is a very vocal cat so at a young age I taught him to say Mama.  At first he would only say it on his terms and very sporadically.  Now I almost regret teaching him as he uses it all the time especially early in the morning when he wants breakfast
One day when I lived at my previous house, I came home from work to find this cat outside conversing with a little deer. That was very cute.





Another time, same cat had to be taken to the vet on emergency and stayed the weekend. MIL's dog saw him leave in the carrier and was very worried about him. When we left the cat at the vet and brought home the empty carrier the dog searched and searched it looking for the cat.  For two days he sat infront of it keeping guard and waiting for the cat to come out.  And when the cat came home the dog was constantly checking up on him until he was feeling better.






The latest antics of this cat was in December when early in the morning he was yelling to go outside. DH told him he couldn't cause he is black and he would get ran over.  Apparently this wasn't the right answer so he turned and peed on my Mickey Christmas tree

How about you Bushy, any stories to tell?


----------



## Kennywife

Yay! Didn't need a root canal!!!!  Just a filling. Much cheaper than I thought. Plus, I am getting a mouthguard to help with my teeth grinding. 

Soo relieved!  

Anna


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Okay I know I've been MIA, busy, busy, busy!!!
> 
> BUT..............I heard our fav male CF'er is back!!!  Welcome back Bushy, we missed ya!!!
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do with you peeps, bear with me please.......  Were any of you aware that adult virtual websites are very addictive????



Thanks TK!  It's great to be back - I've truly missed you guys (or ladies as it were, but you know what I mean).  Actually, I think I'm the only make CF'er, but I'm not too proud to take a win by default.

Adult virtual websites?  Man, I've missed a lot on these here new fangled interwebs!  Glad you're back too!
Cheers!


----------



## Bushmills

HockeyKat said:


> Hmm, assembly language?  I learned it in college and haven't used it in the 15 or so years I have been doing this professionally.  It isn't used very much anymore unless you are a really low-level programmer.  What would you be using it for?  (assuming you aren't kidding around   )
> 
> 
> I would love to hear pet stories as well.   My two are pretty boring indoor cats, and the youngest is very cute, but, well, not so bright.   She brings a toy downstairs every morning and dunks it in her water bowl, plays with the water in the sink, and has been known to roll around on tables until she falls clear off.



Next order of business is to re-learn how to multi-quote on here (once I'm done padding my post count ).  Thanks Kat, and yes, as sad as it is, I was serious.  Assembly language is still used for electronics firmware - I'm a geek when it comes to this stuff, and am interested in learning how to mod firmware, but was curious to see how intensive a process it is to learn assembly.  Yeah, I know, 1992 called and they want their programming language back. 

Great story, I can totally see your cat doing that, and was chuckling like an idiot (actually I'm quite adept at doing a multitude of things like an idiot) when I read that!  Cats are ridiculously funny animals - all that feigned dignity.


----------



## Bushmills

zima-cheryl said:


> This is funny to me... others may not think so, but just to prove our Ginger is dumb as a brick some times....
> We have a sliding door in the kitchen that goes out to the deck - glass door + screen door.  To this day (15 years) she doesn't get that there are TWO doors.  Open the glass slider to go out & she goes head first into the screen.  If you are coming in & open the screen she goes head first into the glass.  Then she gives you this look like she is saying "HEY, who put _that _there?"
> 
> Fortunately what she lacks in IQ she makes up for in personality & love!
> (that is her pix in my siggy)



LMAO - great story too Cheryl!  Sometimes the "thicker" pets are the most fun, and most endearing.  Certainly a constant source of entertainment.  Reminds me of something off the lolcats website  (used to be addicted to that site).


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Well, well, wellllllll....look what the cat dragged in from the adult virtual world!
> 
> Bushy- I don't have a pet anecdote just a quick story.
> 
> A few months back, mom's cat decided to try and eat a stink bug He kept running around the house shaking his head and sticking his tongue out- I think I heard him screaming "for the love of god, someone help!" One of DH's friends is a vet. He checked with him and he said it would not hurt the cat and just try and rinse out his mouth with the spray hose in the sink. Yeah- like that worked



Too funny Maddi.  I could never figure out how the prey drive can outweigh common sense.  Our dog does something similar - he loves eating bees, and gets stung at least once a season.  Every year, same thing, every year, same yelp, every year, same "godfather" swollen cheek impression.  

Though I've never encountered a stink bug - are they as rancid smelling as people say?


----------



## HockeyKat

Bushmills said:


> Next order of business is to re-learn how to multi-quote on here (once I'm done padding my post count ).  Thanks Kat, and yes, as sad as it is, I was serious.  Assembly language is still used for electronics firmware - I'm a geek when it comes to this stuff, and am interested in learning how to mod firmware, but was curious to see how intensive a process it is to learn assembly.  Yeah, I know, 1992 called and they want their programming language back.
> 
> Great story, I can totally see your cat doing that, and was chuckling like an idiot (actually I'm quite adept at doing a multitude of things like an idiot) when I read that!  Cats are ridiculously funny animals - all that feigned dignity.



Actually, we have a firmware group here.  I work for a company that makes their own hardware and has a group that writes custom firmware for it.  They mostly write in C.   My group mainly takes all of their data and displays it, as well as administrative screens and the like.   It's all RF stuff, for real time location tracking in hospitals.  

Assembly language isn't too far off binary.  It also depends on the flavor that you want to learn.   In some ways it is easier to learn than a higher-level language like C or Java, since it is more procedural and linear.   In other words, each instruction is read and executed in sequence, allowing for jumps here and there but they are spelled out.  

Okay, back to your regularly scheduled non-geek thread.  


Cats.   One of mine is so prissy (the 9 yr old), and the 2 yr old is almost like a dog - comes when called, likes water, and will sometimes even fetch.   The prissy one can't STAND being wet or dirty.  She will actually purr if you get something out of her fur or eye.  

Both are super sweet though.. would never bite, total lap cats.  Love them to pieces.


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> The younger of my two cats is the one with all the personality (& medical problems, but that's another story) He is a very vocal cat so at a young age I taught him to say Mama.  At first he would only say it on his terms and very sporadically.  Now I almost regret teaching him as he uses it all the time especially early in the morning when he wants breakfast
> One day when I lived at my previous house, I came home from work to find this cat outside conversing with a little deer. That was very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another time, same cat had to be taken to the vet on emergency and stayed the weekend. MIL's dog saw him leave in the carrier and was very worried about him. When we left the cat at the vet and brought home the empty carrier the dog searched and searched it looking for the cat.  For two days he sat infront of it keeping guard and waiting for the cat to come out.  And when the cat came home the dog was constantly checking up on him until he was feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest antics of this cat was in December when early in the morning he was yelling to go outside. DH told him he couldn't cause he is black and he would get ran over.  Apparently this wasn't the right answer so he turned and peed on my Mickey Christmas tree
> 
> How about you Bushy, any stories to tell?



Great stories Kris, and with pictures!  Love the one with the dog laying in front of the cat crate - I crack up when dogs lay like that - legs splayed out behind them.  Am I reading too much into the "420" in your nick?  You are from BC 

Well, Mrs Bushy and I are the proud parents of two cats and two dogs, each has seemed to develop many names for some reason.  Our caramel cat is named The Professor, Moe, Mr Moe, Mr Moe Diddler, Fat Boy.  He got the "Moe" names as he used to prop himself up on the back of our couch with one front "arm" hanging over a partition, making him look like a bartender.  He'd sit that way and greet us when we got home.

The tortoiseshell cat (has some mancoon - short tiny little legs), is named Bones, as she was a rescue and just a little bundle of bones when we found her (she weighed A pound).  She's my baby and is also known as Oodie Boodie, much to Mrs Bushy's chagrin.

Our Border Collie is Named Hannah (Hannah Banana, Banana Head, Wiggles, and the German variant, Dos Wiggos Bum).  She's my wife's baby and is untouchable.

Last but not least is our other rescue, Dyson the Weimeraner.  He had 3 homes in his first year of life, and had very bad separation anxiety when we got him.  He's also known as Mr Hazar Budds (note the two "d's"), Spudley, Little Lord Fontleroy (long story, with hazy details at best), and Murph (that's the sound he makes when he wants something - that dog is too smart for our own good).

Sorry to babble on, just thought I'd properly introduce everyone to our "kids".
Cheers!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bushmills said:


> Sorry to babble on, just thought I'd properly introduce everyone to our "kids".
> Cheers!



Do we get to see pix of them?


----------



## maddhatir

Love everyone's pet stories!! Thanks for the laughs.

I love the way we come up with these obscure names. Mom's female cat's name is Patches. I call her, Squirrel, Squirelly, Squirelly girl, Baby Squirrel, Little Squirrel, Baby Girl, Little Girl. I named mom's male cat. I went to Borders and found a Garfield "cat name book" a settled on Katzenjammer. He is now referred to as, Jammer, Little Guy, Baby Boy and mom's "pet" name for him is Tubby. Yes, he is a big boy. 

Tammy- yay on thinking about getting a new baby!!!


----------



## KRIS10420

TKDizneyluver said:


> Speaking of Veda, the one year anniversary of her death is coming up (5/22) and we are actually thinking of finally adding some furry kids to our family.  We are waiting for 2 females kittens that will hopefully be born within the next couple of months.  I will keep you all posted....



 2 Babies!!  That is exciting, double the fun....... and trouble



Bushmills said:


> Great stories Kris, and with pictures!  Love the one with the dog laying in front of the cat crate - I crack up when dogs lay like that - legs splayed out behind them.  Am I reading too much into the "420" in your nick?  You are from BC



You would be correct there, It is my patriotic duty to do my part to hold up BC's reputation


----------



## Bunless

... except that I'm trying to watch all of the Starz Spartacus series in one week.  I think I'll have nightmares.


----------



## maddhatir

Listening to Howard Stern. Johnny Fratto who is a friend of his, called in and was talking (or should I say complaining ) about his 17 month old son and how much work he is.

Johnny was talking about how he and his wife are taking the kids to the zoo. Johnny is hoping he will be eaten by lions b/c he has had it with being a parent


----------



## Bushmills

zima-cheryl said:


> Do we get to see pix of them?



Absolutely!  Will try to get some pics of the wee monsters up tonight.

I agree Maddi - I used to think we were strange by giving them nicknames on a regular basis, until I realized that EVERYONE does that.

Congrats on the incoming additions TK!  Keep us posted!

Nice Stern quote Maddi - and good point - in the wild at least they can eat their young. 

Almost forgot Kris - we're supporting you guys as much as possible, here in Ontario


----------



## zima-cheryl

Miss Ginger's gaurdian angel is working today. 
Very windy here today & a huge pine in the back came down - right on her kennel.  Fortunately my boss let me work from home today so she was in the house w/me instead of in her kennel when this happened.






I would hate to think about coming home from work & finding that!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> Miss Ginger's gaurdian angel is working today.
> Very windy here today & a huge pine in the back came down - right on her kennel.  Fortunately my boss let me work from home today so she was in the house w/me instead of in her kennel when this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to think about coming home from work & finding that!



omg...lucky Ginger!!! that could have been horrible!


----------



## KRIS10420

zima-cheryl said:


> Miss Ginger's gaurdian angel is working today.
> Very windy here today & a huge pine in the back came down - right on her kennel.  Fortunately my boss let me work from home today so she was in the house w/me instead of in her kennel when this happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hate to think about coming home from work & finding that!








 YIKES! Ginger is a very lucky puppy indeed.


----------



## maddhatir

I am SO glad she was not in there!!! Even if she did not get hurt- I am sure she would have been so scared- and she may have ran away 

I hope the dog kennel was not included in the sale of your house

I am so happy she is OK. 

Adios- peeps- off to throw up the horns at the Amon Amarth concert! *\m/* Peace.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Adios- peeps- off to throw up the horns at the Amon Amarth concert! *\m/* Peace.



Have a great time tonight


----------



## Bushmills

Wow, echoing the comments of every one else - sorry to hear about that happening, but SO glad your pup wasn't there when it happened - glad she's okay!!

Have fun tonight Maddi - don't do anything I wouldn't do.


----------



## Kennywife

Boy that is one lucky dog! 

Well, I wanted to post just to see my ticker. Exactly one month from today...

I will be in WDW! 

More good news: I may get to go cover Destination D in Sept. 

Kenny is soo excited about November. (Our fall trip) He's more excited about the cruise and seeing Harry Potter, but I know he's excited about WDW too. He pretends to not be, but I know him too well. 

I may go cover something at WDW or D-Land for the holidays, depending on what assignment I decide on. That's why it's in my ticker. I'm leaning toward D-Land since I did D-World last year, but we'll see. Maybe neither if I decide to wait till Spring break....am I that crazy? 

TTFN,

Gabbie (Anna's my writing name)


----------



## Kennywife

Oh girls, I'm sooo excited! Kenny and I are going to WDW Oct. 26-31 and then on DCL the 31-Nov. 4th! I booked our hotel last night, POR. (It's where we stayed on our honeymoon, he wanted to do it again). We're also going to see WWOHP.

I've gotten some ressies already: 

Oct. 26Shulas 7:45 p.m.
Oct. 27Akershus8:25 a.m.
                Le Cellier1:10 p.m. (may make this one later for F&W)
                Cali Grill9:05 p.m. (Wishes!)

Oct. 28
Oct. 29Kona Café 9 a.m.
                Sci Fi 1 p.m (may move this one)

So far, that's what I've got. I'm gonna do Wolfgang Puck, Raglan Road, and Teppan Edo for Ken. I want to see HOB ( must-do for me) and we're going to MNSSHP. I'm gonna have two costumes...one that's 'park-approved' and one for later. 

Gabbie


----------



## TKDizneyluver

KRIS10420 said:


> 2 Babies!!  That is exciting, double the fun....... and trouble



Yep, and we're really excited about it.  The only problem is DH wants to get kittens who both are black & whites (like Samantha), I'm trying to convince him it would be better for them to be totally different looking because we cannot expect them to be like she was.  They will have totally different personalities I'm sure.



zima-cheryl said:


> Miss Ginger's gaurdian angel is working today.
> Very windy here today & a huge pine in the back came down - right on her kennel.  Fortunately my boss let me work from home today so she was in the house w/me instead of in her kennel when this happened.



How scary Cheryl, thank goodness she was not in there at the time!!!



maddhatir said:


> Adios- peeps- off to throw up the horns at the Amon Amarth concert! *\m/* Peace.



How was the show?  I'm sure you had a fantastic time know your love for the group!!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Good Morning everyone!

I hope everyone had a good weekend!

Ours was fairly relaxing, just hanging out on the deck most of the weekend enjoying the unusually warm weather here in the northwoods (well not as far north as Bushy & Kris), but you know what I mean....LOL!!

We really should have done some yard work but chose to be child-free lazy carefree peeps instead.  Enjoying the steaks we made on the grill was also awesome!

Hope everyone's week is off to a good start!


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone had a good weekend!
> 
> Ours was fairly relaxing, just hanging out on the deck most of the weekend enjoying the unusually warm weather here in the northwoods (well not as far north as Bushy & Kris), but you know what I mean....LOL!!
> 
> We really should have done some yard work but chose to be child-free lazy carefree peeps instead.  Enjoying the steaks we made on the grill was also awesome!
> 
> Hope everyone's week is off to a good start!



Morning TK!  Glad you had a good weekend (childfree is always good).

A deck weekend sounds like a blast - especially when we are gifted with one of those "unseasonally warm" days like this past weekend.

I hear you - the Mrs and I had an agenda-o-stuff to do as well, but ended up watching Avatar (which I think took most of our weekend), and enjoying the weather via deck and cocktails.

I am enticed by beef conversations - how did you do your steaks?  Marinates?  Rubs?  

Isn't it strange that putting a "rub" on meat can actually make it softer and more tender? 

Still awaiting Maddi's concert report back.


----------



## maddhatir

Hola everyone! Sounds like some of you enjoyed realxing this weekend!  Glad to hear it. 

I had off today and have been just putting around the house all day doing wash and nothing much else.  

The concert was incredible! Filmed lots of clips, but, cannot post them on the Dis- a lot of F bombs  I did post one clip on my wall of yummy Johan The venue we saw them at does not have "seats", only bar stools. We sat downstairs at the bar- just above the crowd and had no problem seeing the band. I would say we were about 20' away from the stage. 

Friday went outlet shopping in Atlantic City with the goils. Great weather- had fun, as always. 

Sat- Karlee's Communion. 

Yesterday just ran some errands and I had DH pull into the Cadillac dealership so I can "visit" my SRX that I will probably never get. I just wanted to _touch_ it.
There is something about this little sucker that makes me DROOOOL! Well, I know what it is, I am a simple gal- it is the sexy lines of the vehicle and that little silver piece right behind the front wheel- and of course, it has to be black! I am a sucker for black and chrome. 





It will never be mine b/c I cannot bare giving up my vacations, paying off the credit card every month, saving money.........you know all those silly little things in life for a big car payment 

Miss everyone!


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Hola everyone! Sounds like some of you enjoyed realxing this weekend!  Glad to hear it.
> 
> I had off today and have been just putting around the house all day doing wash and nothing much else.
> 
> The concert was incredible! Filmed lots of clips, but, cannot post them on the Dis- a lot of F bombs  I did post one clip on my wall of yummy Johan The venue we saw them at does not have "seats", only bar stools. We sat downstairs at the bar- just above the crowd and had no problem seeing the band. I would say we were about 20' away from the stage.
> 
> Friday went outlet shopping in Atlantic City with the goils. Great weather- had fun, as always.
> 
> Sat- Karlee's Communion.
> 
> Yesterday just ran some errands and I had DH pull into the Cadillac dealership so I can "visit" my SRX that I will probably never get. I just wanted to _touch_ it.
> There is something about this little sucker that makes me DROOOOL! Well, I know what it is, I am a simple gal- it is the sexy lines of the vehicle and that little silver piece right behind the front wheel- and of course, it has to be black! I am a sucker for black and chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will never be mine b/c I cannot bare giving up my vacations, paying off the credit card every month, saving money.........you know all those silly little things in life for a big car payment
> 
> Miss everyone!



Glad to hear you got a day off Maddi, and that you had a blast at the concert!  Though I'll have to take you at your word re: "Yummy Johan".

I know what you mean about drooling at the dealership - even if you can't afford a new car, it's still fun to go in and look around - sit behind the wheel and pretend you're driving your "new car" .

That is a nice automobile, to be sure.  While I like white cars, it does look killer in black.

BTW, just noticed your Goth Tink - very cool!

Hope everyone's week is going well.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Glad to hear you got a day off Maddi, and that you had a blast at the concert!  Though I'll have to take you at your word re: "Yummy Johan".



*said "yummy Johan" >>*





Yes- I like large, handsome, beasty looking men



> I know what you mean about drooling at the dealership - even if you can't afford a new car, it's still fun to go in and look around - sit behind the wheel and pretend you're driving your "new car" .
> 
> That is a nice automobile, to be sure.  While I like white cars, it does look killer in black.



Ohhhhh NO! I go to the dealerships on Sundays! No salesmen to jump on you! If I know I can't have the car, I don't want to drive it- it just tortures me even more

OMG- the white SRX is BEAUTIFUL! I have a white car now, so I am ready to go back to a black car. 



> BTW, just noticed your Goth Tink - very cool!



Thanks! I had the headbanger and people thought I was a dude!!!! A few people made comments and I had to tell them I was a chica! So, I added a few "girly" pics. OK- they are girly to me

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

*IT REALLY SUCKS WHEN YOU SPEND TIME QUOTING PEOPLE AND POSTING PICS AND THEN GET BOOTED!!!  ARRRRGGGGHHH!!!!*



Bushmills said:


> Morning TK!  Glad you had a good weekend (childfree is always good).
> 
> A deck weekend sounds like a blast - especially when we are gifted with one of those "unseasonally warm" days like this past weekend.
> 
> I hear you - the Mrs and I had an agenda-o-stuff to do as well, but ended up watching Avatar (which I think took most of our weekend), and enjoying the weather via deck and cocktails.
> 
> I am enticed by beef conversations - how did you do your steaks?  Marinates?  Rubs?
> 
> Isn't it strange that putting a "rub" on meat can actually make it softer and more tender?



Sounds like you guys had a nice relaxing weekend too!  I would really prefer watching the weeds grown than pull them!!!  HA!

We had Porterhouse steaks, I set them out for about 30-40 min to bring up the temp, while sitting I sprinkle Lowry's Seasoning Salt on them, slap it on the grill for 3 min. each side, then put on a plate and cover with foil for 10 min.  They are perfect every time (however it does depend on the thickness of the steak for cooking time.)



maddhatir said:


> I had off today and have been just putting around the house all day doing wash and nothing much else.



Woo Hoo to days off!!! 



> The concert was incredible! Filmed lots of clips, but, cannot post them on the Dis- a lot of F bombs  I did post one clip on my wall of yummy Johan The venue we saw them at does not have "seats", only bar stools. We sat downstairs at the bar- just above the crowd and had no problem seeing the band. I would say we were about 20' away from the stage.



Madd so glad to hear that you had an incredible time at the concert!  And awesome seats too!!! 



> Friday went outlet shopping in Atlantic City with the goils. Great weather- had fun, as always.



Ahhhh,nothing like a day of shopping with the GOILS!!!! (You know I still can't believe our sweet Pete is really gone.....)



> Yesterday just ran some errands and I had DH pull into the Cadillac dealership so I can "visit" my SRX that I will probably never get. I just wanted to _touch_ it.
> There is something about this little sucker that makes me DROOOOL! Well, I know what it is, I am a simple gal- it is the sexy lines of the vehicle and that little silver piece right behind the front wheel- and of course, it has to be black! I am a sucker for black and chrome.



Sweet ride Madd!!!  I totally agree that Sundays are the day to go look so they don't jump on you as soon as you pull into the lot!

I have been driving an SUV for so long I cannot imagine driving a car.  But if I had my choice I would go for the new concept cars, specifically the Mustang or Barracuda:











I am like you, I would prefer the black ones but I must admit the 'Cuda in this pic is sweet red!


Well same stuff different day, the work is coming in pretty steady and keeping my day busy.  Have a great day everyone!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> *IT REALLY SUCKS WHEN YOU SPEND TIME QUOTING PEOPLE AND POSTING PICS AND THEN GET BOOTED!!!  ARRRRGGGGHHH!!!!*



Remember those days!?? I cannot remember being booted off the Dis though.



> We had Porterhouse steaks, I set them out for about 30-40 min to bring up the temp, while sitting I sprinkle Lowry's Seasoning Salt on them, slap it on the grill for 3 min. each side, then put on a plate and cover with foil for 10 min.  They are perfect every time (however it does depend on the thickness of the steak for cooking time.)



DH does the same exact thing- from letting the meat sit out to covering it with foil. He is a London Broil guy. 




> Ahhhh,nothing like a day of shopping with the GOILS!!!! (You know I still can't believe our sweet Pete is really gone.....)



Yesterday it hit me really hard again. Just thought of Pete and my heart sank. I have the poster in my office too so that is also a daily reminder that he is gone...... 

I was thinking, Type O "was" my _favorite_ band- besides Amon Amarth- I can't say that any other band I listen to could become a favorite. There is something about Johan's voice an their music so they may jump into the #1 spot. 



> I have been driving an SUV for so long I cannot imagine driving a car.  But if I had my choice I would go for the new concept cars, specifically the Mustang or Barracuda:



I am with you on the Mustang chica! I know you LUV your cars!!! 

I already have my colors picked out for the Mustang- white with the black accents. When I first met DH, his mom had a White/black Mach 1! Beautiful- I loved it! The new ones look JUST like hers!


----------



## KRIS10420

GoodDay Everyone!

Had a great weekend in the US with me friend.  Although passing through the border into the US was a little weird. There was tons of guards walking around the cars in line with small hand held devices, pointing them at the vehicles. The guard at the booth had a pager size device that he held inside my window never encountered this before



Bushmills said:


> I am enticed by beef conversations - how did you do your steaks?  Marinates?  Rubs?



While I do enjoy a prime rib steak, I usually buy the strip loin.  Montreal Steak Spice is an absolute must. BBQ 6 min each side. Often accompanied by fried mushrooms with garlic.



Bushmills said:


> Isn't it strange that putting a "rub" on meat can actually make it softer and more tender?



 I'm thinkin this may only be the case if the meat is dead


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> *said "yummy Johan" >>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes- I like large, handsome, beasty looking men



Ah yes, Johan is rather yummy, although maybe with a little less facial hair.


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> GoodDay Everyone!
> 
> Had a great weekend in the US with me friend.  Although passing through the border into the US was a little weird. There was tons of guards walking around the cars in line with small hand held devices, pointing them at the vehicles. The guard at the booth had a pager size device that he held inside my window never encountered this before
> :



Maybe b/c of the Times Square bomb??


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Ah yes, Johan is rather yummy, although maybe with a little less facial hair.



I like the way he tries to look so mean, but he is adorable when he smiles.


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> Maybe b/c of the Times Square bomb??



DH had mentioned that but it was Friday that I went down and the bomb was discovered Saturday.  I was too scared to ask in fear they would pull me over and waste my time with a search


----------



## maddhatir

delete.


----------



## maddhatir

maddhatir said:


> I like the way he tries to look so mean, but he is adorable when he smiles.



I found a smiling Johan!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Good Morning CF Peeps!!!




maddhatir said:


> Remember those days!?? I cannot remember being booted off the Dis though.



I guess I should say that it "poofed my post".  I had hit submit and then it said I had to log in but, I had already been logged in.  



> Yesterday it hit me really hard again. Just thought of Pete and my heart sank. I have the poster in my office too so that is also a daily reminder that he is gone......



Yep, I'm still listening to them while getting ready for work, in the car, and during my lunch.  I've been trying to listen to some other stuff, but I always come back to TON.  I don't think there will ever be another #1, they will maintain that spot forever......



> I am with you on the Mustang chica! I know you LUV your cars!!!
> 
> I already have my colors picked out for the Mustang- white with the black accents. When I first met DH, his mom had a White/black Mach 1! Beautiful- I loved it! The new ones look JUST like hers!



When I was a kid my uncle had a super stocked black Mach 1, a totally SA-WEET ride!!!  I always told him when I get my license it was mine, of course being the rebel that he was he wrapped it around a tree with the police chasing him.



KRIS10420 said:


> Had a great weekend in the US with me friend.  Although passing through the border into the US was a little weird. There was tons of guards walking around the cars in line with small hand held devices, pointing them at the vehicles. The guard at the booth had a pager size device that he held inside my window never encountered this before



Hey Kris!!!

Glad to hear you had fun in the states!!!  Like Madd said I'm sure it had to do with the bomb attempt in NY.  Sound like the type of devices they use to detect powders and liquids for bombs.



> While I do enjoy a prime rib steak, I usually buy the strip loin.  Montreal Steak Spice is an absolute must. BBQ 6 min each side. Often accompanied by fried mushrooms with garlic.



I will have to give the Montreal Steak Spice a try.  My DH loves prime rib and I've never thought to put it on the grill, we will definitely try that!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Yep, I'm still listening to them while getting ready for work, in the car, and during my lunch.  I've been trying to listen to some other stuff, but I always come back to TON.  I don't think there will ever be another #1, they will maintain that spot forever......



This is true. #1 spot- forever taken.   You used to listen to sweet Pete for some "ear"gasms and now when you hear his voice you just want to CRY! 



> When I was a kid my uncle had a super stocked black Mach 1, a totally SA-WEET ride!!!  I always told him when I get my license it was mine, of course being the rebel that he was he wrapped it around a tree with the police chasing him.



 That sucks. Hope he was OK. 

Have you seen the new Vette? It is looking a bit curvier like the 70's/early 80's body style. Man did they screw up royaly making such a change in the '83 body style. I think it was "OMG scary horrible!"  I said to DH, I _refuse_ to call anything a Vette that was made after 1982  Just can't bring myself to do it. A friend of ours had a nice '79 Vette, black with flames and he would let me drive it. Too cool! 

Listen to us girls- we know our old cars! We could have hung together in the 80s at the garage. The boys were working on their cars Friday night after racing b/c they blew something up, or popped a rod, blew a rod, something like that- never failed. They had to get the cars ready so we can do it all over on Sat night! 

Fun times with the boys, fast, loud cars, illegal street racing and coming home smelling like burnt tires. You can't find that kind of fun anymore..........

Listen to me, no wonder some Disers thought I was a dude! But Tammy knows all too well what goes through my head- and I am all girly girl


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> This is true. #1 spot- forever taken.   You used to listen to sweet Pete for some "ear"gasms and now when you hear his voice you just want to CRY!



It makes me so sad, but I am so thankful that you turned me on to them and I able to enjoy him for a short time, albeit not live......



> That sucks. Hope he was OK.



Actually he was okay after that crash, but it was a crash about 10 years later, same scenario that took his life at the young age of 35.  Such a shame but he was ALWAYS running from the cops.



> Have you seen the new Vette? It is looking a bit curvier like the 70's/early 80's body style. Man did they screw up royaly making such a change in the '83 body style. I think it was "OMG scary horrible!"  I said to DH, I _refuse_ to call anything a Vette that was made after 1982  Just can't bring myself to do it. A friend of ours had a nice '79 Vette, black with flames and he would let me drive it. Too cool!



Girl I do not care for any of the newer vettes.  My dad is a vette man, he has 3 of them.  Two he refurbed that are 60 somethings, and one that he is working on now.  He actually bought the car from a police auction for dirt cheap.  Now he's going to paint and sell it.



> Listen to us girls- we know our old cars! We could have hung together in the 80s at the garage. The boys were working on their cars Friday night after racing b/c they blew something up, or popped a rod, blew a rod, something like that- never failed. They had to get the cars ready so we can do it all over on Sat night!



Yep hung out in the garages with the boys and I even took auto mechanics class in school! 



> Listen to me, no wonder some Disers thought I was a dude! But Tammy knows all too well what goes through my head- and I am all girly girl



No way are you a dude chica!!!!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> No way are you a dude chica!!!!



Visions of Shar dance through my head........

Oh, BTW- just Google the 2010 Vette to see it.


----------



## maddhatir

Long time no post!!!!

I just wanted to pop in to see if I was the only one who finds this news disturbing and wonders why it is such a big, frickin, disgusting "to-doooooo" to have the little kiddies experience it! I would much rather be sneezed upon by a large 3-D dog than see this freak-o. OK- I would rather be sneezed on by a real dog than sit through this At least I can take a shower afterwards and feel CLEAN 

Captain EO Returning to Walt Disney World


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Long time no post!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in to see if I was the only one who finds this news disturbing and wonders why it is such a big, frickin, disgusting "to-doooooo" to have the little kiddies experience it! I would much rather be sneezed upon by a large 3-D dog than see this freak-o. OK- I would rather be sneezed on by a real dog than sit through this At least I can take a shower afterwards and feel CLEAN
> 
> Captain EO Returning to Walt Disney World



What surprised me is a few years ago Janet Jackson had one of those decorated Mickey's out in front of the MK & after the "wardrobe malfunction" they took it out.  Yet they let his movie back into the parks?  Seems like a bit of a double standard to me.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> What surprised me is a few years ago Janet Jackson had one of those decorated Mickey's out in front of the MK & after the "wardrobe malfunction" they took it out.  Yet they let his movie back into the parks?  Seems like a bit of a double standard to me.



ITA! Remember everyone was up in arms with the wardrobe malfunction- "OMG- MY CHILD SAW A NIPPLE- HOW WILL I EVER EXPLAIN THIS!!? THEY WILL BE SCARRED FOR LIFE and NEVER RECOVER" (when in FACT the child did not see a nipple, it was YOU rewinding and pausing the TV on said nipple just so you TRY and see it! )

......now, explain what they are seeing up on the screen when they are watching EO!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Long time no post!!!!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in to see if I was the only one who finds this news disturbing and wonders why it is such a big, frickin, disgusting "to-doooooo" to have the little kiddies experience it! I would much rather be sneezed upon by a large 3-D dog than see this freak-o. OK- I would rather be sneezed on by a real dog than sit through this At least I can take a shower afterwards and feel CLEAN
> 
> Captain EO Returning to Walt Disney World



All I have to say is eeeewwwww!!!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Is it a bit ironic that those of us who are child-free are more disgusted & offended by this child molester than some parents?


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Is it a bit ironic that those of us who are child-free are more disgusted & offended by this child molester than some parents?



I haven't checked elsewhere on the Dis to see if there is a conversation about this. I am surprised Disney is even considering this.  I would put this at the top of the list of "family friendly" things to do in Disney

I know there is a thread full of fans who will be happy it is coming back......


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> I haven't checked elsewhere on the Dis to see if there is a conversation about this. I am surprised Disney is even considering this.  I would put this at the top of the list of "family friendly" things to do in Disney
> 
> I know there is a thread full of fans who will be happy it is coming back......



Oh I'm sure they are VERY happy.  I remember a while back when a few peeps, who should remain nameless, started a thread against him and got booted!!!!

Oops better be careful.......


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Oh I'm sure they are VERY happy.  I remember a while back when a few peeps, who should remain nameless, started a thread against him and got booted!!!!
> 
> Oops better be careful.......



Oh the good old days- what fun we had 

Tammy- did you decide of you are getting the kitties??

Cheryl- how is the move coming along?

Where's Bushy??......and everyone else?


----------



## maddhatir

Well, I found one person with some common sense. I am sure the thread will blow up, but just wanted to simply state how I felt.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36607636#post36607636


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Cheryl- how is the move coming along?



I think it has officially turned me into an alcoholic!


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> I think it has officially turned me into an alcoholic!



Whatever helps............


----------



## Kennywife

I never went when EO was out before, but I may check it out, may not. Kenny doesn't plan to. 

Hey, I got back from my gyno and have a plan for what to do for my fibroids. No surgery required!  Instead, I am getting a shot for 3 months this summer which will bring on..............................................................


Menopause. There, I said it. It's Lupron and it is to shrink the fibroids. 

My dx said she'd give me some supplements and meds to help me through it. 

The Lupron is covered by my insurance, the surgery was not. 

So, that's what's going on here. I start the injections after my trip in June. 

Anna


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Well, I found one person with some common sense. I am sure the thread will blow up, but just wanted to simply state how I felt.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36607636#post36607636



Great posts Maddi, but I disagree on the hookah - once you've discovered the joys of the vaporizer, you will never go back. 
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Great posts Maddi, but I disagree on the hookah - once you've discovered the joys of the vaporizer, you will never go back.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



 ITA! Never used a hookah but I love the pic! 

I did not think a pic of a hot box vape would go over well here on the Dis.  But then again, most people would not have a clue WTH they were looking at even if I did


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Bushmills said:


> Great posts Maddi, but I disagree on the hookah - once you've discovered the joys of the vaporizer, you will never go back.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



Bushy I totally agree!  Thanks to a certain Pirate & Shar lover (you KNOW who you are!), I have enjoyed a vaporize for 4 months now!!



maddhatir said:


> ITA! Never used a hookah but I love the pic!
> 
> I did not think a pic of a hot box vape would go over well here on the Dis.  But then again, most people would not have a clue WTH they were looking at even if I did



Madd I think your right, look at me!!! HA!


By the way, still not sure about getting the kitties yet.  We are still weighing our pros & cons like no pet hair around the house, no responsibilities with food timelines and the expenses of vet visits, etc.  After almost 20 years of that we have been enjoying the 1 year without.  I will definitely keep you posted though.


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Bushy I totally agree!  Thanks to a certain Pirate & Shar lover (you KNOW who you are!), I have enjoyed a vaporize for 4 months now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Madd I think your right, look at me!!! HA!




Yeah, I am a wealth of (useless) knowledge


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Bushy I totally agree!  Thanks to a certain Pirate & Shar lover (you KNOW who you are!), I have enjoyed a vaporize for 4 months now!!
> 
> 
> By the way, still not sure about getting the kitties yet.  We are still weighing our pros & cons like no pet hair around the house, no responsibilities with food timelines and the expenses of vet visits, etc.  After almost 20 years of that we have been enjoying the 1 year without.  I will definitely keep you posted though.



Niiice, I hear ya TKD - none of the nasty carcinogens, just all of the good stuff.

Thanks for the kitty update, and youre right, it would be kinda nice to be obligation free.  I think ultimately, it comes down to the time you make the decision.  Whichever one it is, youll know its the right one.  Good luck and keep us posted.
Cheers!


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Yeah, I am a wealth of (useless) knowledge



You and I would clean up on bar bets, Maddi - I've been called (more times than I care to remember), a repository of useless information (at least they called me a REpository and not a ..... well, you get the idea).


----------



## KRIS10420

GoodDay All

Nothing new here, same stuff different day.  At least it's been sunny so I spent the last days off sitting in the sun with my book, some Ice Tea(The Canadian kind) and mj.  I have a coworker that says she is very envious of me, and I am sure to rub it in a little

Does anyone know of a site to go to for ringtones that won't send spam to my phone?



TKDizneyluver said:


> By the way, still not sure about getting the kitties yet.  We are still weighing our pros & cons like no pet hair around the house, no responsibilities with food timelines and the expenses of vet visits, etc.  After almost 20 years of that we have been enjoying the 1 year without.  I will definitely keep you posted though.



DH informs me that after these two cats NO MORE!!  I kinda agree as we want to go traveling after DH finishes his schooling, and having pets makes it that much harder.........I dream of the day of no cat hair


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> GoodDay All
> 
> Nothing new here, same stuff different day.  At least it's been sunny so I spent the last days off sitting in the sun with my book, some Ice Tea(The Canadian kind) and mj.  I have a coworker that says she is very envious of me, and I am sure to rub it in a little



I know what the mj is - but what is Canadian Iced Tea? Like a Long Island Iced Tea?  



> Does anyone know of a site to go to for ringtones that won't send spam to my phone?



Kris- I have Sprint service and used their site. I only have 3 ringtones- Hendrix- Voodoo Chile, The Halloween (movie) theme song and the Exorcist theme song. Who needs anything more, right?

I crack up when I hear some of the ringtones out there. That stinkin' dance music crap is annoying.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I crack up when I hear some of the ringtones out there.



My absolute favorite was the guy who had the McDonald's filet of fish commercial song for his ring tone.  

Standing in line at the grocery store & I hear the song.  Start looking around & the guy in line behind me turns red & starts laughing as he answers his phone.  I couldn't help myself... I laughed too.


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> I know what the mj is - but what is Canadian Iced Tea? Like a Long Island Iced Tea?



"Ice Tea" sold in Canada is all sweetened.  Anywhere I've been in the US and ask for Ice Tea, I literally get cold tea.


----------



## HockeyKat

KRIS10420 said:


> "Ice Tea" sold in Canada is all sweetened.  Anywhere I've been in the US and ask for Ice Tea, I literally get cold tea.



Not in the SouthEast.  Here it is all Sweet Tea.   If you want it unsweetened, you have to ask for it.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Not in the SouthEast.  Here it is all Sweet Tea.   If you want it unsweetened, you have to ask for it.



OH MAMA! I see the ads for McDonalds Sweet Tea all the time. It sounds good and the picture of the tea looks refreshing..... OK, they have me intrigued. DH said I will hate it as I only drink unsweetened tea. 

Well- my curiosity got the best of me a few weeks ago and I ordered one!  Holy mama that crap was SWEET! I took 2 sips and threw the whole thing away! It is like drinking sugar water!

I like unsweetened tea so I can taste ...the tea!

Good morning all!

It's a rainy, yucky day here in NJ and I do not feel like working, but I have to. 

FLYERS vs CANADANS tonight- let's get ready to rumble Kris   I wish we could have banked all of those goals 2 nights ago.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Yeah, I am a wealth of (useless) knowledge



NO WAY useless!!!  Girl you have turned me on to so many things and I cannot thank you enough!!!



Bushmills said:


> Niiice, I hear ya TKD - none of the nasty carcinogens, just all of the good stuff.



Exactly!!!  I have always been a fan of rolling one but the vaporizer definitely mellows things out.



> Thanks for the kitty update, and you’re right, it would be kinda nice to be “obligation free”.  I think ultimately, it comes down to the time you make the decision.  Whichever one it is, you’ll know it’s the right one.  *Good luck and keep us posted.*Cheers!



Will do!



KRIS10420 said:


> GoodDay All



Hola Kris!!!!



> Nothing new here, same stuff different day.  At least it's been sunny so *I spent the last days off sitting in the sun with my book, some Ice Tea(The Canadian kind) and mj. * I have a coworker that says she is very envious of me, and I am sure to rub it in a little



Woot woot!!  Enjoy chica!!



> I dream of the day of no cat hair



It's been almost a year and I am still finding dog hair in different places around the house I was SURE I had cleaned!



maddhatir said:


> Well- my curiosity got the best of me a few weeks ago and I ordered one!  Holy mama that crap was SWEET! I took 2 sips and threw the whole thing away! It is like drinking sugar water!



I like me tea with a little sweetner in it but definitely not the actual sweet tea.  I'm with you waaaaay too sweet!



> FLYERS vs CANADANS tonight- let's get ready to rumble Kris   I wish we could have banked all of those goals 2 nights ago.



Go Team! HA!


Good Morning everyone!

It's a beautiful day here today, they are predicting we will hit 80 today!!  I have a feeling we are in for a hot summer considering all of the unseasonably warm weather we have had for April & May.  It will make up for our cool summer last year.

Hope everyone is having a great start to their day!

PS:  I hit the 20 lb. loss mark, woo hoo!!!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> PS:  I hit the 20 lb. loss mark, woo hoo!!!





Congrats Tammy! Are you doing it all on your own?


----------



## HockeyKat

TAMMY!!!   CONGRATS!      


I hate tea of any kind, sweet, unsweetened, hot, etc.  Can't stand the smell.   So I have no idea of the differences, but I know that people around here are nuts for their sweet tea and complain that you can't get it in other parts of the country.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Congrats Tammy! Are you doing it all on your own?





HockeyKat said:


> TAMMY!!!   CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> I hate tea of any kind, sweet, unsweetened, hot, etc.  Can't stand the smell.   So I have no idea of the differences, but I know that people around here are nuts for their sweet tea and complain that you can't get it in other parts of the country.




Hey thanks guys!!!

Yes I am doing it on my own.  I cut my food portion sizes down and I have been walking 2 miles a day on the treadmill.  The goal is two 20 min. miles a day.  I do 1 mile in the morning and one after work, I am up to a 24 min. mile.  I have gone down one full clothing size in 6 weeks!  It's been a piece of cake and my determination is at it's highest!

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hey thanks guys!!!
> 
> Yes I am doing it on my own.  I cut my food portion sizes down and I have been walking 2 miles a day on the treadmill.  The goal is two 20 min. miles a day.  I do 1 mile in the morning and one after work, I am up to a 24 min. mile.  I have gone down one full clothing size in 6 weeks!  It's been a piece of cake and my determination is at it's highest!
> 
> Thanks for your support!



wow! That's awesome Tammy! COngrats....

I'm still trying to find something that works...I walk 2 miles a day, have cut down on my eating and still haven't lost anything Maybe now that it's getting hotter and I'm sweating more with walking that will help..

on the tea thing...while nothing beats some good southern sweet tea....I LOVE all tea. If I'm drinking iced tea, it needs to be sweet tea...but I LOVE LOVE LOVE hot tea...aside from water, I could literally drink tea for every meal and in between! lol.


----------



## Alesia

Sweet tea is what Mrs. Butterworth's pee must taste like.


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> Well- my curiosity got the best of me a few weeks ago and I ordered one!  Holy mama that crap was SWEET! I took 2 sips and threw the whole thing away! It is like drinking sugar water!



Not sure if they are the same product but I don't find it really sweet up here, not like Koolaid sweet. I use the individual powder packs that you put into water bottles and it's sweetend with Splenda.



maddhatir said:


> FLYERS vs CANADANS tonight- let's get ready to rumble Kris   I wish we could have banked all of those goals 2 nights ago.


I saw the score of the last game and Wow, the Canadians are a bunch of useless bums much like the Canuckleheads.  Although I have to say the Canucks never disappoint me cause I just expect them to choke.  I'm not really a fan of NHL hockey or any team sports for that matter and DH doesn't watch sports either. The closest thing to sports that we watch would be the America's Cup.



TKDizneyluver said:


> PS:  I hit the 20 lb. loss mark, woo hoo!!!



Way to go Tammy!!! That's awesome.


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> Sweet tea is what Mrs. Butterworth's pee must taste like.



Whaaaaaat??

NO- that's sweet PEE!


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> I saw the score of the last game and Wow, the Canadians are a bunch of useless bums much like the Canuckleheads.  .



Luv that name

They were useless bums the last game, which most likely means, they will come out busting heads and scoring tonight! But, I hope I am wrong


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> PS:  I hit the 20 lb. loss mark, woo hoo!!!



HOORAY FOR YOU!!  I'm so happy for you Tammy!




Alesia said:


> Sweet tea is what Mrs. Butterworth's pee must taste like.


----------



## maddhatir

maddhatir said:


> Luv that name
> 
> They were useless bums the last game, which most likely means, they will come out busting heads and scoring tonight! *But, I hope I am wrong *



OH I love being wrong!!!!


----------



## Bushmills

wow, great job Tammy!  Congrats - you're doing excellent!!  Good luck on your goal - keep up the motivation!
Cheers


----------



## book_junkie

so just popping up to vent with people who would understand....  Spent the day dealing with a mom who ignored her screaming child in the stroller next to her for a good deal of time,  then a plethora of other kids for four hours ....  a rehash of three parents saying you're so good with kids why don't you have any of your own, my sister-in-law emails about my mother-in-law complaining that we (hubbie and I) don't have any kids and that she's saying I'm the problem (weight, career-minded, liberal )........   and then to top MY mom calls and says that her good friend has a friend who works in the Philippines and they have a 6 month old baby boy available- do we want him?    But it's OUR decision, and it's OK if we don't WANT the baby, because we NEVER may be ready to have kids, and THAT'S OK, but you know they're not getting any younger and it would be nice to have grandkids at some point....

So I'm trying to decide between whether to get on the Wii Fit and box out aggression or bake cookies...  or both.

*sigh*

Sorry, just needed to vent in an area where others would get it.

Gracias!


----------



## zima-cheryl

book_junkie said:


> so just popping up to vent with people who would understand....  Spent the day dealing with a mom who ignored her screaming child in the stroller next to her for a good deal of time,  then a plethora of other kids for four hours ....  a rehash of three parents saying you're so good with kids why don't you have any of your own, my sister-in-law emails about my mother-in-law complaining that we (hubbie and I) don't have any kids and that she's saying I'm the problem (weight, career-minded, liberal )........   and then to top MY mom calls and says that her good friend has a friend who works in the Philippines and they have a 6 month old baby boy available- do we want him?    But it's OUR decision, and it's OK if we don't WANT the baby, because we NEVER may be ready to have kids, and THAT'S OK, but you know they're not getting any younger and it would be nice to have grandkids at some point....
> 
> So I'm trying to decide between whether to get on the Wii Fit and box out aggression or bake cookies...  or both.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Sorry, just needed to vent in an area where others would get it.
> 
> Gracias!




It is tough when no one accepts your choice.  
Hopefully tomorrow will be better!  

PS - I vote for baking cookies... but only if you share


----------



## Bushmills

book_junkie said:


> so just popping up to vent with people who would understand....  Spent the day dealing with a mom who ignored her screaming child in the stroller next to her for a good deal of time,  then a plethora of other kids for four hours ....  a rehash of three parents saying you're so good with kids why don't you have any of your own, my sister-in-law emails about my mother-in-law complaining that we (hubbie and I) don't have any kids and that she's saying I'm the problem (weight, career-minded, liberal )........   and then to top MY mom calls and says that her good friend has a friend who works in the Philippines and they have a 6 month old baby boy available- do we want him?    But it's OUR decision, and it's OK if we don't WANT the baby, because we NEVER may be ready to have kids, and THAT'S OK, but you know they're not getting any younger and it would be nice to have grandkids at some point....
> 
> So I'm trying to decide between whether to get on the Wii Fit and box out aggression or bake cookies...  or both.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Sorry, just needed to vent in an area where others would get it.
> 
> Gracias!



I can empathize with your plight, Book Junkie.  Mercifully, were mostly past the badgering years.  Now that were pretty much past our 30s, I think people can smell the biological well drying up and have moved on to badgering other people to procreate.

My favourite rebuttal when asked the question has always been: well, we would have had kids, but they passed a provincial law, preventing my procreation.  Ive actually had people think I was serious.  Case in point for NOT having kids.

Good luck and hang in there  the older folks pushing you to have a little pariah or two of your own, only remember the halcyon moments, and the younger ones pushing you, only want to drag you into the 9th level of hell where they reside (the 9th level of hell is reserved for parents and their young offspring  its loaded with dirty diapers, screaming children, oddly angled toys you constantly step on, that constant sickening smell of baby powder and warm sick, and endless financial woes of trying to save for their college fund).
As a physician, I highly recommend 20ccs of cocktails, stat.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## Bushmills

zima-cheryl said:


> It is tough when no one accepts your choice.
> Hopefully tomorrow will be better!
> 
> PS - I vote for baking cookies... but only if you share



Excellent suggestion Cheryl!  Me Likee cookies.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bushmills said:


> sickening smell of baby powder




I actually kind of like the smell of baby powder


----------



## zima-cheryl

I'm so happy right now!  Chris is coming back to MA tomorrow 
It has been just over a month since he moved down to NC for the job & I have really missed him!!!

Saturday we are going to the Bronx Zoo w/FIL & his fiance.  I'm really looking forward to that.  It will be nice to have a down day where we are doing something fun and that doesn't revolve around the house sale/move.

Big day is next Wednesday.  I can't belive it is here.  The past few weeks just flew by.  I'm ready though... it has been a hard several weeks.  I just want to get to the new house, settle in and good lord willing enjoy a few quiet weeks.


----------



## HockeyKat

YAY!!  Glad you get some down time together.   Btw, I am still so excited you guys are moving down here.   

Sorry I haven't been able to get together with Chris but the last few weeks have been crazy-go-nuts for me.   I barely even saw my own house, between WDW trips, work trips, etc.  


Book_junkie - I feel your pain.   I finally have almost everyone in my life accepting that we aren't having kids, but it has taken years.  I think they have all just given up, by now.   Course, it could also be my claim that our spawn shouldn't populate the Earth!  


My big news is that Mr Kat and I giving up alcohol until August, although with going back to the healthy lifestyle we were doing in Jan-Mar.   Not sure it will stick, but I am hoping.   I still have about 40 more lbs to lose (down ~25, after last month's backslide), and we think that this will help.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> YAY!!  Glad you get some down time together.   Btw, I am still so excited you guys are moving down here.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been able to get together with Chris but the last few weeks have been crazy-go-nuts for me.   I barely even saw my own house, between WDW trips, work trips, etc.
> 
> 
> Book_junkie - I feel your pain.   I finally have almost everyone in my life accepting that we aren't having kids, but it has taken years.  I think they have all just given up, by now.   Course, it could also be my claim that our spawn shouldn't populate the Earth!
> 
> 
> My big news is that Mr Kat and I giving up alcohol until August, although with going back to the healthy lifestyle we were doing in Jan-Mar.   Not sure it will stick, but I am hoping.   I still have about 40 more lbs to lose (down ~25, after last month's backslide), and we think that this will help.



Guess we won't invite you to Margarita night @ El Rodeo 
Seriously, once we have some semblance of a house together & things start to calm down for us we should get together... maybe early June?


----------



## maddhatir

book_junkie said:


> so just popping up to vent with people who would understand....  So I'm trying to decide between whether to get on the Wii Fit and box out aggression or bake cookies...  or both.



I am sorry you (or anyone else) has to go through this. I cannot offer much advice as our families accepted it early on and never bothered us much about our decision. We knew when we were dating (13 years before we got married!) that we never wanted kids so that gave them enough time to get used to the idea.  

Don't people understand how RUDE it is to ask/pressure etc. someone about their choice not to have children? If they think your choice not to have kids is selfish, then what the #e!! do you call that they are doing to you? THEY are the one's being selfish for asking YOU to have a baby just for THEM! 

Wouldn't you LUV to walk up to everyone that had a child and ask them WHY in the world they made the decision to have them?!  (and be sure to use the condescending attitude while doing it)- That would *not *go over too well with them now would it!? 

I LOL when I read about the baby from the Philippines. Sounds like mom is asking you if you want an old sofa someone is giving away!

So, tell us. Was it the cookies or the Wii. Or maybe you ate the cookies, felt guilty and then did the Wii





Bushmills said:


> As a physician, I highly recommend 20cc’s of cocktails, stat.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



OK. Are you really a Doc??! Or is this a fib too just like the "procreation law" they passed just for you?



zima-cheryl said:


> I'm so happy right now!  Chris is coming back to MA tomorrow
> It has been just over a month since he moved down to NC for the job & I have really missed him!!!
> 
> Saturday we are going to the Bronx Zoo w/FIL & his fiance.  I'm really looking forward to that.  It will be nice to have a down day where we are doing something fun and that doesn't revolve around the house sale/move.
> 
> Big day is next Wednesday.  I can't belive it is here.  The past few weeks just flew by.  I'm ready though... it has been a hard several weeks.  I just want to get to the new house, settle in and good lord willing enjoy a few quiet weeks.



Have fun at the zoo! How many hours will it take you to get to NY? DH has probably had enough traveling to last him a lifetime Glad he is "home" though! I am sure you both will be glad to get settled in the new place and call it home!



> My big news is that Mr Kat and I giving up alcohol until August, although with going back to the healthy lifestyle we were doing in Jan-Mar.   Not sure it will stick, but I am hoping.   I still have about 40 more lbs to lose (down ~25, after last month's backslide), and we think that this will help.



Good luck Mr. and Mrs. Kat!!!  It's hard to give up the alcohol during the summer. That's when all the good parties are LOL. 

Good morning all! How is everyone? 

Looks like tomorrow is going to be a beauty for yard saling! Let the season begin!!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

book_junkie said:


> so just popping up to vent with people who would understand....  Spent the day dealing with a mom who ignored her screaming child in the stroller next to her for a good deal of time,  then a plethora of other kids for four hours ....  a rehash of three parents saying you're so good with kids why don't you have any of your own, my sister-in-law emails about my mother-in-law complaining that we (hubbie and I) don't have any kids and that she's saying I'm the problem (weight, career-minded, liberal )........   and then to top MY mom calls and says that her good friend has a friend who works in the Philippines and they have a 6 month old baby boy available- do we want him?    But it's OUR decision, and it's OK if we don't WANT the baby, because we NEVER may be ready to have kids, and THAT'S OK, but you know they're not getting any younger and it would be nice to have grandkids at some point....
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!



I can still feel your pain. While my parents have always been cool with us not wanting kids, my inlaws I think still hold out hope that we'll change our minds. See even though they already have 3 grandkids they just LOVE LOVE LOVE children and really can't understand how we could not want children. While they don't pester us too much about it, they do bring it up every once in a while and it gets annoying sometimes constantly having to remind them that we have no desire for kids. 



HockeyKat said:


> My big news is that Mr Kat and I giving up alcohol until August, although with going back to the healthy lifestyle we were doing in Jan-Mar.   Not sure it will stick, but I am hoping.   I still have about 40 more lbs to lose (down ~25, after last month's backslide), and we think that this will help.



good luck Kat!! I would say that should be hard, but this is coming from someone who hasn't had alcohol since November anyway. lol. Not that it's helped us be heathier though! lol.


----------



## KRIS10420

Hello Everyone! 
Happy Friday (my monday), although I am looking forward to having the house to myself when I get home from work. DH is heading over to Vancouver to go see Danko Jones........I get the best sleeps when I have the bed to myself

book_junkie: I can relate, although it has been awhile now that anyone has pestered us about it.  The last time my Mom asked I just said "Do you want to raise it? cause we sure the heck don't".  Anytime people say to us how wonderful it is to have kids and we are missing so much, we just say to them "Who are you trying to convince, me or you?" That usually stops them from saying it again



zima-cheryl said:


> I'm so happy right now!  Chris is coming back to MA tomorrow
> It has been just over a month since he moved down to NC for the job & I have really missed him!!!
> Big day is next Wednesday.  I can't belive it is here.  The past few weeks just flew by.  I'm ready though... it has been a hard several weeks.  I just want to get to the new house, settle in and good lord willing enjoy a few quiet weeks.



A month already! Wow, that has gone fast. So much has happened in such a short period of time, kudos to you for keeping it all together, my head would have exploded I'm sure.  Soon it will all be worth it, enjoy your new home and good luck on the move.  



HockeyKat said:


> My big news is that Mr Kat and I giving up alcohol until August, although with going back to the healthy lifestyle we were doing in Jan-Mar.   Not sure it will stick, but I am hoping.   I still have about 40 more lbs to lose (down ~25, after last month's backslide), and we think that this will help.



Good luck with that!  I'm with Tiffany, alcohol would be easy to give up, it's the other vice that gives you the munchies that's the hard one to surrender.
I'm finally consistantly back on my diet/exercise program after a huge backslide. The clothes are getting a little snug but when I lost the 50 lbs last year I packed away all the clothes that were to big and I refuse to go look for them.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## maddhatir

Shyvioletisme said:


> wow! That's awesome Tammy! COngrats....
> 
> I'm still trying to find something that works...I walk 2 miles a day, have cut down on my eating and still haven't lost anything Maybe now that it's getting hotter and I'm sweating more with walking that will help..



Tiffany, have you tried Weight Watchers? I ask only b/c a friend of mine bought me a WW points calculator and it is great to just keep track of your food intake thoughout the day. I LUV it!

I lost all the weight I needed to by going on Jenny Craig- but I want to be sure I keep it off by eating real food and not depending on Jenny food. That gets very boring for a vegetarian since Jenny has such limited options for us 

I just put in my total daily points in the calculator for the day and then deduct them as I eat. (I tend to forget what I've eaten throughout the day- so this keeps me on track) 

I take the calculator to the grocery store with me and I use it to see how many points snacks, veggie burgers, breads, cheese etc will be before I buy them. I am never hungry either!  I do cheat sometimes, but I expect that will happen from time to time. We do not eat out often so it's easy to stay on track. 

I like that I CAN eat what I want, but I have to use the points. The other day I SO wanted this huge double chocolate cookie from Panera Bread. Well, I broke it in half and only ate the half.  I took the 5 points and deducted it from my daily allowance (of 18 points) and just adjusted what I ate for the rest of the day!


----------



## perdy1234

Hey everyone my dh and I have been married for almost 6 years. We have never had any desire to have kids as a couple and i never have wanted kids my whole life. We are very content with our life and the freedom we have to travel when and where we want. But we are viewed as being abnormal and selfish. So upon finding this thread i breathed a sigh of relief knowing there are others out there like us lol. I really felt like we were alone. WE get so mush grief from people about y we would go to disney when we don't have kids. People like that don't know how to truly enjoy disney. We have been there 6 times now in the past couple years and it is the truly most romantic place on earth. My dh family doesn't get y we don't want kids. It is very frustrating telling people we just don't. Sometimes i think it would be easier to just say we are unable to than people would back off. So thanks to all of you fellow childless people for your wonderful thread. You have truly spread some pixie dust on my day! Look forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## maddhatir

perdy1234 said:


> Hey everyone my dh and I have been married for almost 6 years. We have never had any desire to have kids as a couple and i never have wanted kids my whole life. We are very content with our life and the freedom we have to travel when and where we want. But we are viewed as being abnormal and selfish. So upon finding this thread i breathed a sigh of relief knowing there are others out there like us lol. I really felt like we were alone. WE get so mush grief from people about y we would go to disney when we don't have kids. People like that don't know how to truly enjoy disney. We have been there 6 times now in the past couple years and it is the truly most romantic place on earth. My dh family doesn't get y we don't want kids. It is very frustrating telling people we just don't. Sometimes i think it would be easier to just say we are unable to than people would back off. So thanks to all of you fellow childless people for your wonderful thread. You have truly spread some pixie dust on my day! Look forward to getting to know you all!



We are here for ya!!!! Welcome to the bunch!  

I always find it funny when people say this about having kids, "but it is ALL worth it when they give you a hug" mmmmm, No........I can't deal with the BS, giving up my money, the headaches and such just for one hug- count me out 

I must say I do love Kris' comback "Who are you trying to convince, me or you?"  

You know, I said people do not ask us about not having kids but, we do get the sarcastic "_MUST be nice....." _ comment once and while when we mention we are going on yet another vacation. Of course, I have to add "It SURE is!"  

ITA Perdy- Disney is the most romantic place on earth. I really feel sorry for people who will never get to find that out.

_Ya know, I am sitting here thinking about my family (my brother, cousins, aunts, uncles) and how many of us do not have kids. Out of my 12 first cousins, 6 of us do not have kids and 2 of my aunts/uncles never had kids. Another cousin of mine just had his first child a year ago, when he was 43! Very odd_.


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> OK. Are you really a Doc??! Or is this a fib too just like the "procreation law" they passed just for you?



Well, not a medical doctor no, but I do have my doctorate, and that's gotta count for something in this crazy, mixed up world of ours.


----------



## Bushmills

perdy1234 said:


> Hey everyone my dh and I have been married for almost 6 years. We have never had any desire to have kids as a couple and i never have wanted kids my whole life. We are very content with our life and the freedom we have to travel when and where we want. But we are viewed as being abnormal and selfish. So upon finding this thread i breathed a sigh of relief knowing there are others out there like us lol. I really felt like we were alone. WE get so mush grief from people about y we would go to disney when we don't have kids. People like that don't know how to truly enjoy disney. We have been there 6 times now in the past couple years and it is the truly most romantic place on earth. My dh family doesn't get y we don't want kids. It is very frustrating telling people we just don't. Sometimes i think it would be easier to just say we are unable to than people would back off. So thanks to all of you fellow childless people for your wonderful thread. You have truly spread some pixie dust on my day! Look forward to getting to know you all!



Hello perdy, pleasure to meet you, and yes, you're in good company here (albeit somewhat eccentric ).  

You're 100% right - Disney is the most romantic place on earth, and its fun and adventure is often wasted on children.  Let's see an 8 year old drink the wold - then we'll talk.  Welcome to the thread, just watch out for Maddi, she has happy hands.
Cheers,
Bushmills


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> You're 100% right - Disney is the most romantic place on earth, and its fun and adventure is often wasted on children.  Let's see an 8 year old drink the wold - then we'll talk.



 
Thank goodness the WS was not around when Drew Barrymore was a child- you may have had to eat your words Don't ask me why I thought of her Oh that's right. She is the only 8 year old I know who drank 




> Welcome to the thread, just watch out for Maddi, she has happy hands.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



Heyyyyyy!! Why I outta.......
Heres some happy hands for ya!


----------



## book_junkie

Bushmills said:


> Excellent suggestion Cheryl!  Me Likee cookies.



I can share my recipe for chocolate chip butterscotch cookies...  I bake them with splenda but then I double up the chips so that probably negates any benefits of cutting the actual sugar....  

I actually did neither- my friend sent me a copy of Bebe's Kids, so I watched that instead....


----------



## perdy1234

thanks for the group hug and the welcome  it is awesome to have found some people with the same sane reasoning as us  I too find it hilarious when the " must be nice comment is made" its like everyone has that choice and I am very happy with mine. I to love my money, freedom, vacations, and career too much to give it up. Some people say oh life begins when you have kids ok whatever i will just take there word for it while they slave away at there jobs so there kid can play little league. I will just enjoy another drink by the pool with my feet up watching the frustrated parents say to there kids for the hundreth time " do you realize what this vacation is costing your father" Ah the freedom. My dogs and cats are a handful enough most days. Its crazy why people think you just have to have kids there is no ifs ands or buts you just have too. I don't get it but than they don't get us so I guess we will leave it at that! We just returned from wdw and are busily planning our new years at wdw follwed by the panama canal cruise and a weekend in disneyland. I would be a millionaire if i had a buck for everytime someone said your going again, why don't you have kids than you can stay home ya ok I will just reply yes we are going again and yes it is nice i will send ya a post card! ah it feels so nice to share with like minded people. We are from a very small town so not having kids seems to be a big deal to the whole town. Oh well we will just book another vacation so they can continue to whine!


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Thank goodness the WS was not around when Drew Barrymore was a child- you may have had to eat your words Don't ask me why I thought of her Oh that's right. She is the only 8 year old I know who drank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyyyy!! Why I outta.......
> Heres some happy hands for ya!




Ooops, forgot to mention, she has a heck of a temper too!


----------



## Bushmills

book_junkie said:


> I can share my recipe for chocolate chip butterscotch cookies...  I bake them with splenda but then I double up the chips so that probably negates any benefits of cutting the actual sugar....
> 
> I actually did neither- my friend sent me a copy of Bebe's Kids, so I watched that instead....



"Chocolate chip butterscotch cookies"???  You Ma'am, are a Goddess of snack treats.


----------



## maddhatir

Kris posted this on Facebook. I hope she does not mind me sharing it with some of you  

Ann Landers' famous "The Childless Couple" 

There is nothing sadder than a childless couple. It breaks my heart to see them relaxing around swimming pools in Florida, sitting all suntanned and miserable on the decks of their boats -- trotting off to Europe like lonesome fools. It's an empty life. Nothing but money to spend, more time to enjoy and a whole lot less to worry about. 

The poor childless couple are so wrapped up in themselves, you have to feel sorry for them. They don't fight over the child's discipline, don't blame each other for the child's most obnoxious characteristics, and they miss all the fun of doing without for the child's sake. They just go along, doing whatever they want, buying what they want and liking each other. It's a pretty pathetic picture. 

Everyone should have children. No one should be allowed to escape the wonderful experience that accompanies each stage in the development of the young -- the happy memories of sleepless nights, coughing spells, tantrums, diaper rash, debts, "dipso" baby sitters, saturated mattresses, emergencies and never-ending crises. 

How dismal is the peaceful home without the constant childish problems that make a well-rounded life and an early breakdown; the tender, thoughtful discussions when the report card reveals the progeny to be one step below a moron; the end-of-the-day reunions with all the joyful happenings recited like well-placed blows to the temples. 

Children are worth it. Every moment of anxiety, every sacrifice, every complete collapse pays off as a fine, sturdy adolescent is reached. The feeling of reward the first time you took the boy hunting -- he didn't mean to shoot you, the lad was excited. Remember how he cried? How sorry he was? And how much better you felt after the blood transfusion? These are the times a man with a growing son treasures -- memories that are captured forever in the heart and the limp. 

Think back to the night of romantic adventure when your budding daughter eloped with the village idiot. What childless couple ever shared in the stark realism of that drama? Aren't you a better man for having lived richly, fully, acquiring that tic in your left eye? Could a woman without children touch the strength and heroism of your wife as she tried to fling herself out of the bedroom window? 

The childless couple live in a vacuum. They fill their lonely days with golf, vacation trips, dinner dates, civic affairs, tranquility, leisure and entertainment. There is a terrifying emptiness without children, but the childless couple are too comfortable to know it. 

You just have to look at them to see what the years have done: He looks boyish, unlined and rested; she's slim, well-groomed and youthful. It isn't natural. If they had had kids, they'd look like the rest of us -- worn out, wrinkled and exhausted.


----------



## perdy1234

Thats awesome story. I will def be sharing it with others!


----------



## KRIS10420

No prob Madd, I was going to post it here too but ran out of time before work.  I got it from this very fitting website
http://www.happilychildfree.com/


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Have fun at the zoo! How many hours will it take you to get to NY? DH has probably had enough traveling to last him a lifetime Glad he is "home" though! I am sure you both will be glad to get settled in the new place and call it home!



Takes about 3 hours on the bus to get to the zoo from here.  It isn't bad.  They have a movie or you can sleep.  The zoo was _fantastic_!  For anyone in the NY/New England area I would highly recomend the Bronx Zoo for a visit!  Eventually I'll get my pix up from the trip.



perdy1234 said:


> Hey everyone my dh and I have been married for almost 6 years. We have never had any desire to have kids as a couple and i never have wanted kids my whole life. We are very content with our life and the freedom we have to travel when and where we want. But we are viewed as being abnormal and selfish. So upon finding this thread i breathed a sigh of relief knowing there are others out there like us lol. I really felt like we were alone. WE get so mush grief from people about y we would go to disney when we don't have kids. People like that don't know how to truly enjoy disney. We have been there 6 times now in the past couple years and it is the truly most romantic place on earth. My dh family doesn't get y we don't want kids. It is very frustrating telling people we just don't. Sometimes i think it would be easier to just say we are unable to than people would back off. So thanks to all of you fellow childless people for your wonderful thread. You have truly spread some pixie dust on my day! Look forward to getting to know you all!




You will find we are eclectic, but mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  



Bushmills said:


> Well, not a medical doctor no, but I do have my doctorate, and that's gotta count for something in this crazy, mixed up world of ours.


Yup  - that & $3 will get you a coffee at Starbucks!  




maddhatir said:


> Thank goodness the WS was not around when Drew Barrymore was a child- you may have had to eat your words Don't ask me why I thought of her Oh that's right. She is the only 8 year old I know who drank


----------



## Vivianne

Well, this is my little rant.  Maybe it doesn't belong here but here it goes.

I like kids I really do.  But, I don't think  childfree taxpayers are appreciated.We get the finger by their children in this town.  

I will never have children and don't really care who lives in this area in the future.  GOD BLESS YOU!

Year after year I pay high property taxes.  

Where I come from taxes paid for education are more than half of our town budget.  Okay...I wasn't raised in this town...not even this State and I'm made to feel like I owe someone's child...I don't know why...

I'd like to find a place to live where my taxes pay for the services I use.  Please tell me where...I may consider moving...Bet they'd be alot lower.

I'd love to hear an argument on why I owe the same amount of this tax burden.  

BTW...Cough...I guess the money leave will have to go to my ungrateful nieces and nephews...although I will try hard to leave my money to worthy charities.


----------



## HockeyKat

Vivianne, I couldn't agree more!!!!

I have always thought that it was unfair that as a childless couple, we pay more taxes than the couple with two children next door, and we take up less resources!   I have no problem with people deciding to have children, but why do they get to *deduct* money for them?  

Yes, I realize that it costs money to have children, but it is your choice to do so.


----------



## maddhatir

Vivianne said:


> I'd love to hear an argument on why I owe the same amount of this tax burden.






NO argument from me! A lot of people will say- but the $$ is worth it since it is for education. I say let the parents pay for their own child's education. DH and I pay $6800.00 A YEAR in property taxes- I would say 1/2 to 3/4 of that goes towards our schools! 

I propose all parents pay 75% of school taxes and maybe we can pick up the additional 25%. We CF people will never get out of paying those taxes so this would be fair compromise.


----------



## Vivianne

HockeyKat said:


> Vivianne, I couldn't agree more!!!!
> 
> I have always thought that it was unfair that as a childless couple, we pay more taxes than the couple with two children next door, and we take up less resources!   I have no problem with people deciding to have children, but why do they get to *deduct* money for them?
> 
> Yes, I realize that it costs money to have children, but it is your choice to do so.



Thanks for your response...

I guess I'm just irked at how we're expected to happily share in this burden.  Really, it's a *choice *to have children.  There are many arguments on this subject but for me it boils down to "if you want them pay for them" don't expect *me* to.    and this is from #5 of five children.  

I'm a baby boomer and my parents worked HARD to provide for their children.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Vivianne, I couldn't agree more!!!!
> 
> I have always thought that it was unfair that as a childless couple, we pay more taxes than the couple with two children next door, and we take up less resources!   I have no problem with people deciding to have children, but why do they get to *deduct* money for them?
> 
> Yes, I realize that it costs money to have children, but it is your choice to do so.



And, people with children can get back a lot more money than we can on their tax return. 



Vivianne said:


> Thanks for your response...
> 
> I guess I'm just irked at how we're expected to happily share in this burden.  Really, it's a *choice *to have children.  There are many arguments on this subject but for me it boils down to "if you want them pay for them" don't expect *me* to.    and this is from #5 of five children.
> 
> I'm a baby boomer and my parents worked HARD to provide for their children.



Oh, I am with you on being irked about a lot of things!


----------



## Vivianne

One last thing...

When parents talk about getting a refund on their taxes..

Don't go to Disney with the money..


Pay for your children's clothing, computers, shoes for the school year!

That's what the money is for!

THANK YOU FOR GETTING THIS OFF MY CHEST!

Ahhhh....that felt good...


----------



## HockeyKat

Hehe, Vivianne, I am irked about the exact same things often!  I usually get some lame line about paying for our future or some such BS if I complain out loud, too.  

I have no problem "paying for our future", just paying more for using less than someone who pays less for using more.   They *have* a choice in having the children and I *don't* have a choice in paying more.   Grr.


----------



## Vivianne

HockeyKat said:


> Hehe, Vivianne, I am irked about the exact same things often!  I usually get some lame line about paying for our future or some such BS if I complain out loud, too.
> 
> I have no problem "paying for our future", just paying more for using less than someone who pays less for using more.   They *have* a choice in having the children and I *don't* have a choice in paying more.   Grr.




Well...maybe I'm fooling myself and I'm just toast...(age/future wise)...
Really, the next generation is going to be paying much more than twice what we are..time will tell.  Then you'll see the complaints of childfree couples/singles

I don't rejoice in knowing this but it's a reality they're going to face.  I guess we have it good.  

I think the only thing parents must do is step up to the plate and actively participate in educating their own children by volunteering or otherwise.  I cant' see the cost of educating children skyrocket and it be economically feasible for towns to continue to support it by taxation.


----------



## book_junkie

I wouldn't mind paying for the schools if I thought that the schools were actually doing something useful, or if they were actually educating the fair majority of the kids for some type of future.  Or if they would stop teaching to the stupid TEST.  Bah.  Do NOT get me started on standardized testing in my state.

I guess working in the public sector I straddle the fence- I'm mad about paying taxes for failing and substandard schools, but worried about city services getting cut off from those who need it...

A lot of the kids I work with are the ones that "fall through the cracks" when they have no where to go, and you can tell the schools are failing them- some are in second and third grade and can't read on a basic level. 

And I have been told on numerous occasions that my salary (and therefore by extension I am a serf- it's all in the tone) is paid by a patron/taxpayer who would gladly opt out if they could because they couldn't access a computer immediately, or get the latest best seller that minute.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

book_junkie said:


> I wouldn't mind paying for the schools if I thought that the schools were actually doing something useful, or if they were actually educating the fair majority of the kids for some type of future.  Or if they would stop teaching to the stupid TEST.  Bah.  Do NOT get me started on standardized testing in my state.
> 
> I guess working in the public sector I straddle the fence- I'm mad about paying taxes for failing and substandard schools, but worried about city services getting cut off from those who need it...
> 
> A lot of the kids I work with are the ones that "fall through the cracks" when they have no where to go, and you can tell the schools are failing them- some are in second and third grade and can't read on a basic level.
> 
> And I have been told on numerous occasions that my salary (and therefore by extension I am a serf- it's all in the tone) is paid by a patron/taxpayer who would gladly opt out if they could because they couldn't access a computer immediately, or get the latest best seller that minute.



I was about to mention teaching to the test too...cause we're in the same state! These poor kids aren't learning anything useful just enough to get them to (hopefully) pass the TAKS test and the kids don't retain any of this information. I'm so glad testing wasn't quite this bad when I was still in school.


----------



## Bushmills

You Ladies should come to Canada  our social safety net is second to none.  We pay for EVERYBODY  kids, schools, 3rd generation welfare recipients, day one immigrants, drug addicts, thieves, beggars, and oh yeah  FREE HEALTH CARE FOR ALL!  Its like living in a bar here, but youre constantly buying the rounds for everyone.

Dont want to work?  No problem, after you exhaust the ample unemployment insurance, just switch to welfare.  People are apt to adopt an Im going on welfare and let the govt pay for me.  What they dont understand is that its we who fund the govt.

Okay, Im off my soapbox now.  How was everyones weekend?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Okay peeps, please forgive as I am catching up here......




book_junkie said:


> so just popping up to vent with people who would understand....  Spent the day dealing with a mom who ignored her screaming child in the stroller next to her for a good deal of time,  then a plethora of other kids for four hours ....  a rehash of three parents saying you're so good with kids why don't you have any of your own, my sister-in-law emails about my mother-in-law complaining that we (hubbie and I) don't have any kids and that she's saying I'm the problem (weight, career-minded, liberal )........   and then to top MY mom calls and says that her good friend has a friend who works in the Philippines and they have a 6 month old baby boy available- do we want him?    But it's OUR decision, and it's OK if we don't WANT the baby, because we NEVER may be ready to have kids, and THAT'S OK, but you know they're not getting any younger and it would be nice to have grandkids at some point....
> 
> So I'm trying to decide between whether to get on the Wii Fit and box out aggression or bake cookies...  or both.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Sorry, just needed to vent in an area where others would get it.
> 
> Gracias!



I can sooooo relate to you, as have others here obviously.  My advice to you is to hang in there because eventually they will just stop I promise.  Especially as Bushy put it "the biological well drying up", gets them to finally shut up!



Bushmills said:


> Good luck and hang in there  the older folks pushing you to have a little pariah or two of your own, only remember the halcyon moments, and the younger ones pushing you, only want to drag you into the 9th level of hell where they reside (the 9th level of hell is reserved for parents and their young offspring  its loaded with dirty diapers, screaming children, oddly angled toys you constantly step on, that constant sickening smell of baby powder and warm sick, and endless financial woes of trying to save for their college fund).
> As a physician, I highly recommend 20ccs of cocktails, stat.
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



Bushy I so love this statement from you because it is so frickin' true!! 

And I'll take that 20cc's of cocktails and raise you 20 more!




zima-cheryl said:


> I'm so happy right now!  Chris is coming back to MA tomorrow



  I bet the two of you had a wonderful reunion!!!  Yay!



HockeyKat said:


> My big news is that Mr Kat and I giving up alcohol until August, although with going back to the healthy lifestyle we were doing in Jan-Mar.   Not sure it will stick, but I am hoping.   I still have about 40 more lbs to lose (down ~25, after last month's backslide), and we think that this will help.



Those alcohol calories are a killer!  Good luck Kat, you are doing great!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

KRIS10420 said:


> Good luck with that!  I'm with Tiffany, alcohol would be easy to give up, *it's the other vice that gives you the munchies that's the hard one to surrender.*



Oh I sooo agree!!!  



> I'm finally consistantly back on my diet/exercise program after a huge backslide. The clothes are getting a little snug but when I lost the 50 lbs last year I packed away all the clothes that were to big and I refuse to go look for them.



Good luck Kris!



maddhatir said:


> Tiffany, have you tried Weight Watchers? I ask only b/c a friend of mine bought me a WW points calculator and it is great to just keep track of your food intake thoughout the day. I LUV it!



I have a friend who lost 100 lbs. doing WW and she has maintained her loss for 2 years now.



perdy1234 said:


> Hey everyone my dh and I have been married for almost 6 years. We have never had any desire to have kids as a couple and i never have wanted kids my whole life. We are very content with our life and the freedom we have to travel when and where we want. But we are viewed as being abnormal and selfish. So upon finding this thread i breathed a sigh of relief knowing there are others out there like us lol. I really felt like we were alone. WE get so mush grief from people about y we would go to disney when we don't have kids. People like that don't know how to truly enjoy disney. We have been there 6 times now in the past couple years and it is the truly most romantic place on earth. My dh family doesn't get y we don't want kids. It is very frustrating telling people we just don't. Sometimes i think it would be easier to just say we are unable to than people would back off. So thanks to all of you fellow childless people for your wonderful thread. You have truly spread some pixie dust on my day! Look forward to getting to know you all!



 PERDY!!!!  Like Madd said, "we're here for you"!



maddhatir said:


> You know, I said people do not ask us about not having kids but, we do get the sarcastic "_MUST be nice....." _ comment once and while when we mention we are going on yet another vacation. Of course, I have to add "It SURE is!"



Ditto!



Bushmills said:


> You're 100% right - Disney is the most romantic place on earth, and its fun and adventure is often wasted on children.  *Let's see an 8 year old drink the world - then we'll talk.*
> Cheers,
> Bushmills



LOVE IT!!! 



Vivianne said:


> BTW...Cough...I guess the money leave will have to go to my ungrateful nieces and nephews...although I will try hard to leave my money to worthy charities.



This is exactly what I was going to do but my sister who is also childfree told me that I should not do that!  Mostly because she feels they are ungrateful and do not deserve it, but I do like the idea of leaving whatever I may have left to a charity.  Hmmmmm, how about a "support the childfree" charity?



Vivianne said:


> There are many arguments on this subject but for me it boils down to "if you want them pay for them" don't expect *me* to.    and this is from #5 of five children.



I totally agree with you!



Bushmills said:


> Dont want to work?  No problem, after you exhaust the ample unemployment insurance, just switch to welfare.  People are apt to adopt an Im going on welfare and let the govt pay for me.  What they dont understand is that its we who fund the govt.



Bushy I see this mentality every day at my job (Social Services).  I am amazed at how many people are out there that think "someone else" should pay their way through life!!!  ***??!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hi Everyone!

Hope all are doing well and that your week has started off good also!  Still been ridiculously busy here, the kids are truanting like crazy so the schools are submitting truancy referrals left and right!!  Arrgghh!!!  How am I suppose to play during the day on the Dis if I have all of this work??!!! HA!

Madd, do you have any concerts coming up?

I have a friend that went to Minnesota to see the Alice & Rob and she was very disappointed in the show.  It apparently was very minimal, they didn't have anywhere near the usual theatrics that each entertainer would normally put into their shows.  And for the last encore Rob sang "School's Out" and Alice never came out to sing it with him!  Now tell me that is not odd considering it's Alice's tune?!!

No shows planned here at this point, however we do plan to attend Summerfest again this year but just have not decided at this time how many days we will attend.

And vacations.........we have a week in June & a week in October.  Now we're thinking of doing a cruise the end of June together and then I may go on vacation with the girls in Oct.  We're thinking Fantasy Fest in Key West!!!!

Well I hope everyone is having a good Tuesday!!


----------



## KRIS10420

Bushmills said:


>  FREE HEALTH CARE FOR ALL!
> 
> Dont want to work?  No problem, after you exhaust the ample unemployment insurance, just switch to welfare.  People are apt to adopt an Im going on welfare and let the govt pay for me.



Wait a minute, how do you get free health care when I have to pay a monthly fee???

You gotta love the career welfare moms who keep having kids because it's like a promotion and a raise  Once a single parents' child reaches the age of 3 they are required to seek employment, so to get around that they just keep having kids which in return gives them a higher monthly income Although about 8 years ago they changed the rules of collecting welfare to: Employable clients will be limited to a cumulative 24 months (two years) of income assistance out of every 60 months (five years). 

I had to work the whole sunny holiday weekend, but at least yesterday was a double time and a half day Now for my days off I get rain

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hope all are doing well and that your week has started off good also!  Still been ridiculously busy here, the kids are truanting like crazy so the schools are submitting truancy referrals left and right!!  Arrgghh!!!  How am I suppose to play during the day on the Dis if I have all of this work??!!! HA!
> 
> Madd, do you have any concerts coming up?
> 
> I have a friend that went to Minnesota to see the Alice & Rob and she was very disappointed in the show.  It apparently was very minimal, they didn't have anywhere near the usual theatrics that each entertainer would normally put into their shows.  And for the last encore Rob sang "School's Out" and Alice never came out to sing it with him!  Now tell me that is not odd considering it's Alice's tune?!!
> 
> No shows planned here at this point, however we do plan to attend Summerfest again this year but just have not decided at this time how many days we will attend.
> 
> And vacations.........we have a week in June & a week in October.  Now we're thinking of doing a cruise the end of June together and then I may go on vacation with the girls in Oct.  We're thinking Fantasy Fest in Key West!!!!
> 
> Well I hope everyone is having a good Tuesday!!



Heya Tammy!  Sorry the truants are OOFC, just ignore them and hang out here with us - we're more fun.

I was hoping to hear from someone who saw the Alice / Rob show - they just passed through my area last week (I think).  I've seen Alice a few times, and it's always a good show (though was better before rehab - his, not mine).  Though this last one sounds mediocre from your description.  Ah well, next tour.

"Fantasy Fest in Key West"??  Sounds like you're up to some serious debauchery there Lady - can I come? 

Hey I just read this morning that the bassist for Slipknot died.  Wow, that's a lot of musical deaths this year - not cool. 

PS - I see your 40 cc's of cocktail, and raise you a shot of absinthe.
Cheers!


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> Wait a minute, how do you get free health care when I have to pay a monthly fee???
> 
> You gotta love the career welfare moms who keep having kids because it's like a promotion and a raise  Once a single parents' child reaches the age of 3 they are required to seek employment, so to get around that they just keep having kids which in return gives them a higher monthly income Although about 8 years ago they changed the rules of collecting welfare to: Employable clients will be limited to a cumulative 24 months (two years) of income assistance out of every 60 months (five years).
> 
> I had to work the whole sunny holiday weekend, but at least yesterday was a double time and a half day Now for my days off I get rain
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



You're right Kris - it's only free for those who "can't afford it".  Those of us who can, have to support them (both in tax dollars and co-pay benefits).

I agree 100% with everything you've said - VERY frustating.  I'm all for helping those when they need it (we've all been there at one time or another).  But when they have such a sense of entitlement, it really irks me.

Sorry you had to work the weekend, but at least you're off now!  Woo hoo, spark one up and enjoy your day!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hope all are doing well and that your week has started off good also!  Still been ridiculously busy here, the kids are truanting like crazy so the schools are submitting truancy referrals left and right!!  Arrgghh!!!  How am I suppose to play during the day on the Dis if I have all of this work??!!! HA!



So THAT'S where you have been!! I've been wondering about you. Glad to see you back.



> Madd, do you have any concerts coming up?
> 
> I have a friend that went to Minnesota to see the Alice & Rob and she was very disappointed in the show.  It apparently was very minimal, they didn't have anywhere near the usual theatrics that each entertainer would normally put into their shows.  And for the last encore Rob sang "School's Out" and Alice never came out to sing it with him!  Now tell me that is not odd considering it's Alice's tune?!!
> 
> No shows planned here at this point, however we do plan to attend Summerfest again this year but just have not decided at this time how many days we will attend.



It's Summerfest time again for you! No shows heading your way? Or are you just not sure which way to turn right now?

We have Mayhem Fest in July (with Rob and Joey) and The American Carnage Tour with Slayer, Megadeth and Testament in Aug. I read somewhere that Katatonia is supposed to come to town in Sept so I am keeping an eye out for them. 

What a disappointment for your friend!  Did they play at a smaller venue? I know when we saw Rob a few months back- it was at a small venue and he did not have much of a stage show. But, then again, not sure if I would have noticed b/c I did not take my eyes off of him 



> And vacations.........we have a week in June & a week in October.  Now we're thinking of doing a cruise the end of June together and then I may go on vacation with the girls in Oct.  We're thinking Fantasy Fest in Key West!!!!



Ohhhh myyyyyyyyyyy!!! Fantasy Fest!?  



Bushmills said:


> Hey I just read this morning that the bassist for Slipknot died.  Wow, that's a lot of musical deaths this year - not cool.



Yes. Paul died yesterday morning. There is our 3. Pete, Dio and Paul. Let's stop there- no more deaths please.


----------



## book_junkie

definitely no more.


----------



## mskayjay

Madd I am so with you on this!  I loved the times we took our kids but now that they are grown and we go by ourselves it is even cooler!  I love watching the joy of all the kids and the families but so enjoy not having to take care of them at this stage of my life and being able to do whatever we want! 

Now if only we could get Disney to do that adult only hotel or wing at least!     lol


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Madd I am so with you on this!  I loved the times we took our kids but now that they are grown and we go by ourselves it is even cooler!  I love watching the joy of all the kids and the families but so enjoy not having to take care of them at this stage of my life and being able to do whatever we want!
> 
> Now if only we could get Disney to do that adult only hotel or wing at least!     lol



 Hi Karen!  

How about an adult only park? Geez, what am I talking about? We cannot even get Disney to keep the clubs for us let alone anything else!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Yes. Paul died yesterday morning. There is our 3. Pete, Dio and Paul. Let's stop there- no more deaths please.


I hate to say it, but they do come in threes... so hopefully that is the last one.  



mskayjay said:


> Now if only we could get Disney to do that adult only hotel or wing at least!     lol


Wouldn't that be fantastic!!!!  Could you imagine, even just a smalll section of somthing like the Poly that was adult only?!?  I'd be there in a NY Second.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

KRIS10420 said:


> I had to work the whole sunny holiday weekend, but at least yesterday was a double time and a half day Now for my days off I get rain
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Enjoy your time off, hopefully mother nature will surprise you and the forecast will change!



Bushmills said:


> Heya Tammy!  Sorry the truants are OOFC, just ignore them and hang out here with us - we're more fun.





> So THAT'S where you have been!! I've been wondering about you. Glad to see you back.



Thanks Madd!!!  Yes you guys are A LOT more fun!  Damn kids!



> I was hoping to hear from someone who saw the Alice / Rob show - they just passed through my area last week (I think).  I've seen Alice a few times, and it's always a good show (though was better before rehab - his, not mine).  Though this last one sounds mediocre from your description.  Ah well, next tour.





maddhatir said:


> We have Mayhem Fest in July (with Rob and Joey) and The American Carnage Tour with Slayer, Megadeth and Testament in Aug. I read somewhere that Katatonia is supposed to come to town in Sept so I am keeping an eye out for them.



I'm hoping they will add more midwest dates to their tour, often they will add a few date at the end of a tour.  I can hope!  And I would love to see Mayhem Fest!!!!  Although now that I think about it, with Rob doing Mayhem Fest he probably will not be adding dates for the Gruesome Twosome Tour, oh well......

Madd I would love to see Katatonia also. 



> "Fantasy Fest in Key West"??  Sounds like you're up to some serious debauchery there Lady - can I come?





maddhatir said:


> Ohhhh myyyyyyyyyyy!!! Fantasy Fest!?



You can bet I'm going to party like a rock star!!!!  You are all more than welcomed to join in on the fun.  I have heard a lot about this wild party, like a lot of naked bodies!!!  My friends said something about costumes but who would want to add more clothing in such a hot climate??!!  I think I will go the easy route and have my body painted, naked!  That should keep me cool, HA!!



> Hey I just read this morning that the bassist for Slipknot died.  Wow, that's a lot of musical deaths this year - not cool.





> Yes. Paul died yesterday morning. There is our 3. Pete, Dio and Paul. Let's stop there- no more deaths please.



So sad!  I hope your right Madd, we do not need any more fallen rockers!



> PS - I see your 40 cc's of cocktail, and raise you a shot of absinthe.
> Cheers!



Mmmmm, Absinthe you say.......... or a nice fine Tequila, specifically an aged anejo like Don Eduardo, Don Julio or Gran Centennario?



maddhatir said:


> It's Summerfest time again for you! No shows heading your way? Or are you just not sure which way to turn right now?



Just not sure which way to turn actually.  We have been researching cruises for the end of June which will eat a big chunk of money so we may skip Summerfest.  I know, I know unheard of for us but it just may happen!



> What a disappointment for your friend!  Did they play at a smaller venue? I know when we saw Rob a few months back- it was at a small venue and he did not have much of a stage show. But, then again, not sure if I would have noticed b/c I did not take my eyes off of him



I'm not sure the size of the venue she was at, I will have to ask her.  How could NOT keep your eyes off Rob!!!!  Yummy!



maddhatir said:


> How about an adult only park? Geez, what am I talking about? We cannot even get Disney to keep the clubs for us let alone anything else!!





zima-cheryl said:


> Wouldn't that be fantastic!!!!  Could you imagine, even just a smalll section of somthing like the Poly that was adult only?!?  I'd be there in a NY Second.



I would love to know if Disney has ever considered an adults only hotel?  I bet they would get A LOT of takers!!!

It sooooo totally sucks about our clubs!!  It still burns me about the Adventurer's Club, that was THE BEST place to hang after a day in the parks!!


----------



## Bushmills

Okay Tammy, I fold - tequilla is NOT my friend (not since I drank waaaay too much of it at tender age 17, before going to see A Clockwork Orange at the old Broadway theatre - no it wasn't its first release).

Though I did have an opportunity to partake in the tequilla bar in Epcot recently.  I had the blood orange margarita, which was essentially pure tequilla.  Had to drink it quick to kill the taste 

Maddi - looks like we're going to Key West!  Anyone else want on?


----------



## mskayjay

TKDizneyluver said:


> Enjoy your time off, hopefully mother nature will surprise you and the forecast will change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Madd!!!  Yes you guys are A LOT more fun!  Damn kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping they will add more midwest dates to their tour, often they will add a few date at the end of a tour.  I can hope!  And I would love to see Mayhem Fest!!!!  Although now that I think about it, with Rob doing Mayhem Fest he probably will not be adding dates for the Gruesome Twosome Tour, oh well......
> 
> Madd I would love to see Katatonia also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet I'm going to party like a rock star!!!!  You are all more than welcomed to join in on the fun.  I have heard a lot about this wild party, like a lot of naked bodies!!!  My friends said something about costumes but who would want to add more clothing in such a hot climate??!!  I think I will go the easy route and have my body painted, naked!  That should keep me cool, HA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad!  I hope your right Madd, we do not need any more fallen rockers!
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm, Absinthe you say.......... or a nice fine Tequila, specifically an aged anejo like Don Eduardo, Don Julio or Gran Centennario?
> 
> 
> 
> Just not sure which way to turn actually.  We have been researching cruises for the end of June which will eat a big chunk of money so we may skip Summerfest.  I know, I know unheard of for us but it just may happen!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure the size of the venue she was at, I will have to ask her.  How could NOT keep your eyes off Rob!!!!  Yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know if Disney has ever considered an adults only hotel?  I bet they would get A LOT of takers!!!
> 
> It sooooo totally sucks about our clubs!!  It still burns me about the Adventurer's Club, that was THE BEST place to hang after a day in the parks!!



I don't know if Disney has ever considered it but I do know that it is a SUPER touchy subject on the DisBoards!  lol  Right Madd??????    I started a thread a long time ago about it and wow......


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> I don't know if Disney has ever considered it but I do know that it is a SUPER touchy subject on the DisBoards!  lol  Right Madd??????    I started a thread a long time ago about it and wow......



GOD forbid we adults w/o kids even suggest something for ourselves. It seems like they are taking more and more away from us. These damn character meals are everywhere and I, for one, am SICK of it! They charge an arm and a leg, serve CRAP food but everyone is fine with it b/c the _CHARACTERS_ are there! oooooooo! How long before they add characters to the new restaurants in Italy and Mexico? Oh, it will happen! 

You know, I used to enjoy The Tusker House when it was a CS restaurant. It had a great veggie sandwich. Now, if I eat at that park at all- I have such limited options and one of my options will NOT be that %$#@ they call pizza at Pizzafari that all the kiddies love {{{PUKE}}}

I was looking forward to doing the Picnic at the AK- and they took that away too! I guess (SOME) children and parents are not into a relaxing "picnic in the park" LIKE *I* WOULD BE! 

I like to sit down for a nice meal and have some good food, but to get pretty decent TS food now, we have to opt for (2) credit TS restaurants which we are doing this trip.

Oh my, my- I am venting! Karen look what you started


----------



## HockeyKat

Madd, add in free dining and it just goes downhill from there.  Now THAT's a touchy subject on the DIS!   

I would love an adults only section but the backlash would be legendary.   God forbid you take something away from the precious children!   Not every parent is like that, thank God, but you know the ones I am talking about.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Madd, add in free dining and it just goes downhill from there.  Now THAT's a touchy subject on the DIS!
> 
> I would love an adults only section but the backlash would be legendary.   God forbid you take something away from the precious children!   *Not every parent is like that, thank God, but you know the ones I am talking about*.



OMG Kat! I just came back here to edit my post about the AK Picnic to "_SOME_" parents! I know they cannot be lumped in all together but I know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## mskayjay

"Oh my, my- I am venting! Karen look what you started   "

I do seem to have that effect on you huh?  lol  

I just want a quiet wing to come back to and a pool that is not pee-peed to death or overchlorinated because of all the pee-pee.  I want to sleep in the morning and not hear wee ones all excited to see Mickey 'cause I'm going to see him later in the day, stay out as late as I want, and I am not going to wake the wee ones up when I get in at 2AM so why do they get to wake me at 6AM!    

I honest to goodness love love love kids and really want them to enjoy themselves, but I want to enjoy too!  There is room for all of us at Dis if they would just be a bit more creative in how they do it.

We are so on the fence right now about whether we will be going again this year or going to someplace a bit more adult......say the Islands or Key West but I do so love Disney!


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> "Oh my, my- I am venting! Karen look what you started   "
> 
> I do seem to have that effect on you huh?  lol
> 
> I just want a quiet wing to come back to and a pool that is not pee-peed to death or overchlorinated because of all the pee-pee.  I want to sleep in the morning and not hear wee ones all excited to see Mickey 'cause I'm going to see him later in the day, stay out as late as I want, and I am not going to wake the wee ones up when I get in at 2AM so why do they get to wake me at 6AM!
> 
> I honest to goodness love love love kids and really want them to enjoy themselves, but I want to enjoy too!  There is room for all of us at Dis if they would just be a bit more creative in how they do it.
> 
> We are so on the fence right now about whether we will be going again this year or going to someplace a bit more adult......say the Islands or *Key West *but I do so love Disney!



 Bushy is inviting everyone on Tammy's Key West vacation- hop on board BTW- Thanks for the invite Bush

Just do what DH and I do- Mexico for him and Disney for me

Now that you mention the kiddies waking you up in the morning- I remember one year DH and I were stayed at the ASMo. One morning we were woken up by the sound of this father SCREAMING at his kids in the next room!!! I did not hear the kids, but dad's yelling sure woke me up! 

I do get a little PO'd when some people cannot be considerate of others in the morning- never fails, the kids are always running down the hall screaming etc.  I know it must be hard to keep them quiet, but I would certainly try with a little talk about how others might not be up yet before we left the room


----------



## maddhatir

I think someone here said this before......._Now I think about it, I am not sure if it is the kids that bother me so much- IT'S THE PARENTS! _

Some of them feel their kids are "entitled" to do whatever they want w/o giving any thought to others. Nice lesson there, huh? 

Rudeness- it has become an epidemic.


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> I would love to know if Disney has ever considered an adults only hotel?  I bet they would get A LOT of takers!!!


I bet they would too.  And not just the small demographic of Child-Free folks.  Honeymooners, retired folks, college kids, etc.  There are a lot of different demographics that would appriciate a quiet, child free resort.



Bushmills said:


> Though I did have an opportunity to partake in the tequilla bar in Epcot recently.  I had the blood orange margarita, which was essentially pure tequilla.  Had to drink it quick to kill the taste


I loved the Tequila bar.  Learned to appriciate (sp?) Don Julio tequila.  Next time we go we are planning 1/2 a day there.



mskayjay said:


> I want to sleep in the morning and not hear wee ones all excited to see Mickey 'cause I'm going to see him later in the day, stay out as late as I want, and I am not going to wake the wee ones up when I get in at 2AM so why do they get to wake me at 6AM!


Have you ever stayed at the Dolpin?  Seriously, those rooms are sooo quiet.  With the water & Boardwalk there I figured we would have lots of noise, but close the slider & the world outside is gone.  And one morning we got up & out and were shocked to bump into a family of 4 or 5 headed down the hallway.  Never heard them until we opened the door to our room.  Take it from someone w/occassional bouts of insomnia & problems sleeping in new/different places - the Dolpin is fantastic in terms of how quiet the rooms are.  



maddhatir said:


> Bushy is inviting everyone on Tammy's Key West vacation- hop on board BTW- Thanks for the invite Bush


Awesome!!  Is there a bar in/near the pool?



Shyvioletisme said:


> uh oh...with all this talk where are the crazy parents coming in to tell us we're wrong and horrible? Isn't this the point when they usually start attacking us?


Yup - this makes it just about Troll Time.  Someone will pop up & tell us how narrow minded, mean, selfish. mis-guided, irresponsible, reprehensible, sad, deprived, uncaring, and generally evil we all are.  Oh & don't forget how hollow & pathetic our lives are.    Did I get it all?  

So we are officially in NC now 
The "Greek Chorus" as I've dubbed the cats sang a beautiful Greek Tragedy to me on the way down here.  Forget waterboarding... toss those terrorist into a car w/3 PO'd and loud cats for a few hours.  The will confess to anything!  
Tomorrow we close on the new house, which gives me the afternoon to clean befor the movers arrive on Saturday.  I'm sooo ready for this to all be finished.  I want to just be settled again.

Hope all is well & for the US folks have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## HockeyKat

Yay for being in NC!!

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.    You have my cell.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> I bet they would too.  And not just the small demographic of Child-Free folks.  Honeymooners, retired folks, college kids, etc.  There are a lot of different demographics that would appriciate a quiet, child free resort.



Uh oh. Let's put the college kids with the little ones. They tend to be loud.




> Yup - this makes it just about Troll Time.  Someone will pop up & tell us how narrow minded, mean, selfish. mis-guided, irresponsible, reprehensible, sad, deprived, uncaring, and generally evil we all are.  Oh & don't forget how hollow & pathetic our lives are.    Did I get it all?



But honestly- I am sure there are A LOT of parents out there who feel the same way we do. The parents who are trying to raise their kids with manners- b/c those parents have manners themselves and do not feel the need for self entitlement. Me, me, me! I would say they are probably in the minority- but they are out there LOL



> So we are officially in NC now
> The "Greek Chorus" as I've dubbed the cats sang a beautiful Greek Tragedy to me on the way down here.  Forget waterboarding... toss those terrorist into a car w/3 PO'd and loud cats for a few hours.  The will confess to anything!
> Tomorrow we close on the new house, which gives me the afternoon to clean befor the movers arrive on Saturday.  I'm sooo ready for this to all be finished.  I want to just be settled again.
> 
> Hope all is well & for the US folks have a great holiday weekend!



Yay- you are officially North Caroliners  (is that what you call them?) But- always stay true to your Boston teams! That is one thing I would never be able to change no matter where I go in life- I bleed orange and black for the Flyers and that could never change!

OMG- the names you have for your kitties make me PMSL Cheryl! 

Enjoy your new "home"! Give a real life "hi" to Kat!!!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> So we are officially in NC now
> The "Greek Chorus" as I've dubbed the cats sang a beautiful Greek Tragedy to me on the way down here.  Forget waterboarding... toss those terrorist into a car w/3 PO'd and loud cats for a few hours.  The will confess to anything!
> Tomorrow we close on the new house, which gives me the afternoon to clean befor the movers arrive on Saturday.  I'm sooo ready for this to all be finished.  I want to just be settled again.
> 
> Hope all is well & for the US folks have a great holiday weekend!



yay for being in NC...I saw your post about the kitties on FB....did Chris ever manage to get any sleep or at least a nice nap today without the chorus singing away?


----------



## Poppinsme

not pee-peed to death or overchlorinated because of all the pee-pee.


Love It!!!!
Thanks mskayjay.


----------



## mskayjay

Disney HAS "considered" and dismissed Adult Only from what I am told.  I make a point of mentioning it everytime I make a reservation at a resort or talk to someone a bit higher up the food chain at Dis and get the same response....not going to happen.  Fine, then you can keep listening to me complain, move my room (sometimes to concierge!), and adjusting my bill.  Not playing with you folks while I am on vaca....make it good for everyone or I am going to let you know!  I spend a LOT of money there and can take it elsewhere.


and glad you like my pee peed pools poppinsme!  wow that is a lot of p in that sentence!  lol


----------



## Bushmills

I love everyone and everything.


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> I love everyone and everything.



Well- I for one am glad you came to your senses and saw the error in your wayz mister FREE radical!


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Well- I for one am glad you came to your senses and saw the error in your wayz mister FREE radical!



Yes, it's true Maddi, I'm now a confined radical.  Then again, the bodage aspect is kinda fun.

What's everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## maddhatir

Poppinsme said:


> not pee-peed to death or overchlorinated because of all the pee-pee.
> 
> 
> Love It!!!!
> Thanks mskayjay.



I think that should be her new tag!


----------



## HockeyKat

I swear I posted here... did we get a bunch of posts removed?


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Disney HAS "considered" and dismissed Adult Only from what I am told.  I make a point of mentioning it everytime I make a reservation at a resort or talk to someone a bit higher up the food chain at Dis and get the same response....not going to happen.  Fine, then you can keep listening to me complain, move my room (sometimes to concierge!), and adjusting my bill.  Not playing with you folks while I am on vaca....make it good for everyone or I am going to let you know!  I spend a LOT of money there and can take it elsewhere.
> 
> 
> and glad you like my pee peed pools poppinsme!  wow that is a lot of p in that sentence!  lol



Wow- good for you Karen! I never thought to suggest it. But it seems like the more you complain, the more they take away!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I swear I posted here... did we get a bunch of posts removed?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Bushmills said:


> I love everyone and everything.




Why do I all of a sudden feel like breaking out in song, specifically the Partridge Family's "I think I Love You".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJYSu2OVCGM

Talk about a blast from the past!!!!


----------



## Bushmills

HockeyKat said:


> I swear I posted here... did we get a bunch of posts removed?



Umm yeah, sorry Kat - that was my fault.


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Why do I all of a sudden feel like breaking out in song, specifically the Partridge Family's "I think I Love You".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJYSu2OVCGM
> 
> Talk about a blast from the past!!!!



I'll get the acoustic, Maddi, grab some firewood, Tammy - we'll need marshmallows, Cheryl - how bout some Graham crackers and chocolate.

Everyone now - Koombiya my lord, koombiya.............

Next we'll do each other's nails, stay up all night, and talk about dreamy boys!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Bushmills said:


> I'll get the acoustic, Maddi, grab some firewood, Tammy - we'll need marshmallows, Cheryl - how bout some Graham crackers and chocolate.
> 
> Everyone now - Koombiya my lord, koombiya.............
> 
> *Next we'll do each other's nails, stay up all night, and talk about dreamy boys!*



O-M-G!!!!!!  Bushy you have gone off the deep end!!  LMFAO!!


----------



## HockeyKat




----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> O-M-G!!!!!!  Bushy you have gone off the deep end!!  LMFAO!!



See what boredom, employement bondage, and a complete lack of alcohol in the bloodstream does to me?

send help


----------



## KRIS10420

I'll bring the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 I hear there's this uber pathetic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rebel in the north that really needs to get a life outside the cyber world 

This weekend, once again I get to work, ugh. Hope y'all have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Woot woot!!!
> 
> LET THE WEEKEND BEGIN!!!
> 
> Speaking of, anyone have fun plans for the weekend?



Weekend plans?  Hmmm - watching The Wolfman tonight, cleaning the cars, and UFC tomorrow, and recovery and band practice on Sunday.

How about everyone else?


----------



## Bushmills

KRIS10420 said:


> I'll bring the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear there's this uber pathetic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebel in the north that really needs to get a life outside the cyber world
> 
> This weekend, once again I get to work, ugh. Hope y'all have a great holiday weekend.



I'll keep an eye out for him


----------



## HockeyKat

Bushmills said:


> Weekend plans?  Hmmm - watching The Wolfman tonight, cleaning the cars, and UFC tomorrow, and recovery and band practice on Sunday.
> 
> How about everyone else?



What kind of band?  


Mine is pretty packed, actually, for a change (since I am sad and pathetic childfree relaxation weekend girl normally ).

I am giving the Raleigh Galloway training program a trial tomorrow morning, for a 7AM eek "slow and easy" 3mile run.   I am about *this* close to committing to a Rock N Roll half marathon the first weekend in August in Chicago with a friend that lives there, so I need to get started on the training now now now.  

Sunday my choir is giving a concert at a local outdoor ampitheater with the Triangle Wind Ensemble, so I have rehearsal from 2:30-5 and then the concert is at 7:30.   The venue is a good 20-30 min from my house, so a nice fellow member has offered her house as a resting and dinner place in between the two. 

Monday I am working to make up a vacation day I took a week or so ago.  Bleah.  At least it will be quiet.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

KRIS10420 said:


> I'll bring the



Yummy Kris!!!!



> I hear there's this uber pathetic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebel in the north that really needs to get a life outside the cyber world







> This weekend, once again I get to work, ugh. Hope y'all have a great holiday weekend.



That totally sucks Kris!  Hopefully the weather will be nice so you can enjoy when you get out of work.



Bushmills said:


> Weekend plans?  Hmmm - watching The Wolfman tonight, cleaning the cars, and UFC tomorrow, and recovery and band practice on Sunday.
> 
> How about everyone else?



Bushy you gonna be rockin' out dude?!

We have no big plans other than to weed flower beds, and plant our vegetable garden.  Well actually we should call it our "salsa" garden because we typically only plant what we need to make fresh pico de gallo, yum!

We will also be doing lots of sitting on the deck and enjoying many cocktails and   Ahhhh life as a child free'er.......

By the way Kris we tried the Montreal Seasoning and it was awesome on the last steaks we made.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bushmills

HockeyKat said:


> What kind of band?
> 
> 
> Mine is pretty packed, actually, for a change (since I am sad and pathetic childfree relaxation weekend girl normally ).
> 
> I am giving the Raleigh Galloway training program a trial tomorrow morning, for a 7AM eek "slow and easy" 3mile run.   I am about *this* close to committing to a Rock N Roll half marathon the first weekend in August in Chicago with a friend that lives there, so I need to get started on the training now now now.
> 
> Sunday my choir is giving a concert at a local outdoor ampitheater with the Triangle Wind Ensemble, so I have rehearsal from 2:30-5 and then the concert is at 7:30.   The venue is a good 20-30 min from my house, so a nice fellow member has offered her house as a resting and dinner place in between the two.
> 
> Monday I am working to make up a vacation day I took a week or so ago.  Bleah.  At least it will be quiet.



Just a group of fat old guys who were all in bands when we were younger.  I gave up music for years; but a couple years back, I figured "what the heck, nothing to prove anymore", so I started something up just for $@## and giggles.  We're just doing covers, having some fun and playing for beer.  Feels good to be making noise again though.

Wow, congrats on the marathon!  Running takes dedication and a lot of strength (mental and physical).

Choir?  Nice - so you're a REAL singer!  How long have you been singing?


----------



## Bushmills

TKDizneyluver said:


> Yummy Kris!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That totally sucks Kris!  Hopefully the weather will be nice so you can enjoy when you get out of work.
> 
> 
> 
> Bushy you gonna be rockin' out dude?!
> 
> We have no big plans other than to weed flower beds, and plant our vegetable garden.  Well actually we should call it our "salsa" garden because we typically only plant what we need to make fresh pico de gallo, yum!
> 
> We will also be doing lots of sitting on the deck and enjoying many cocktails and   Ahhhh life as a child free'er.......
> 
> By the way Kris we tried the Montreal Seasoning and it was awesome on the last steaks we made.  Thanks for the tip!



Sounds like an awesome weekend! PpP, and enjoy the cocktails.


----------



## KRIS10420

TKDizneyluver said:


> We will also be doing lots of sitting on the deck and enjoying many cocktails and   Ahhhh life as a child free'er.......
> 
> By the way Kris we tried the Montreal Seasoning and it was awesome on the last steaks we made.  Thanks for the tip!



Tis a great life isn't it

The Montreal Chicken spice is just as good and on pork too.


----------



## mskayjay

I gotta say that I am sitting here LMAO at the mix of us posting on this thread and I can't help but wonder what would have happened if we had all just been thrown in a room and told to "get to know each other".  Looks like we have head bangers, choir girls, bandies, rednecks, radicals, and even a Canuck and without those preconcieved *visuals* we come to major common ground.  Love it!  Can you imagine the looks on people's faces if we did a DisMeet!   

And yes, I DO speak up about this crap when talking to the powers that be at Dis.  At some point I hope someone hears me who has some common sense.  I never thought anyone would listen to me about the suicide I was blamed for but actually had a senior CM who was proactive and helped me get more info so you never know......  Just gotta keep trying!


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> I never thought anyone would listen to me about the suicide I was blamed for but actually had a senior CM who was proactive and helped me get more info so you never know......  Just gotta keep trying!



 What!!!?


----------



## Bushmills

mskayjay said:


> I gotta say that I am sitting here LMAO at the mix of us posting on this thread and I can't help but wonder what would have happened if we had all just been thrown in a room and told to "get to know each other".  Looks like we have head bangers, choir girls, bandies, rednecks, radicals, and even a Canuck and without those preconcieved *visuals* we come to major common ground.  Love it!  Can you imagine the looks on people's faces if we did a DisMeet!
> 
> And yes, I DO speak up about this crap when talking to the powers that be at Dis.  At some point I hope someone hears me who has some common sense.  I never thought anyone would listen to me about the suicide I was blamed for but actually had a senior CM who was proactive and helped me get more info so you never know......  Just gotta keep trying!



Excellent points MsKay, but I thought we already had our dismeet scheduled with Tammy in Key West??  Some sort of naked body painting festival I hear.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

mskayjay said:


> I gotta say that I am sitting here LMAO at the mix of us posting on this thread and I can't help but wonder what would have happened if we had all just been thrown in a room and told to "get to know each other".  Looks like we have head bangers, choir girls, bandies, rednecks, radicals, and even a Canuck and without those preconcieved *visuals* we come to major common ground.  Love it!  Can you imagine the looks on people's faces if we did a DisMeet!



Isn't it great to have so much fun with other peeps?!  I love it too!  



> And yes, I DO speak up about this crap when talking to the powers that be at Dis.  At some point I hope someone hears me who has some common sense.  I never thought anyone would listen to me about the suicide I was blamed for but actually had a senior CM who was proactive and helped me get more info so you never know......  Just gotta keep trying!



Oh do tell!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Bushmills said:


> Excellent points MsKay, but I thought we already had our dismeet scheduled with Tammy in Key West??  Some sort of naked body painting festival I hear.



Yes everyone is invited to Fantasy Fest in Key West the week of October 25th.  The best way to keep cool is in that deep south heat is by not wearing clothes, well except for the body paint!!

You should see some of the pics!!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

mskayjay said:


> I gotta say that I am sitting here LMAO at the mix of us posting on this thread and I can't help but wonder what would have happened if we had all just been thrown in a room and told to "get to know each other".  Looks like we have head bangers, choir girls, bandies, rednecks, radicals, and even a Canuck and without those preconcieved *visuals* we come to major common ground.  Love it!  Can you imagine the looks on people's faces if we did a DisMeet!



Haha!  Not just a choir girl... also play ice hockey and am a computer programmer for a living, so add in geek.  My husband plays bass in a death metal band, too.   So Monday nights, I go off to choir and he goes off to band practice... 

I have met Cheryl in person and we got along great (or at least imo!).  



Bushmills said:


> Just a group of fat old guys who were all in bands when we were younger.  I gave up music for years; but a couple years back, I figured "what the heck, nothing to prove anymore", so I started something up just for $@## and giggles.  We're just doing covers, having some fun and playing for beer.  Feels good to be making noise again though.
> 
> Wow, congrats on the marathon!  Running takes dedication and a lot of strength (mental and physical).
> 
> Choir?  Nice - so you're a REAL singer!  How long have you been singing?



My husband does much the same thing (see above).  They do both covers and original music.  

Don't know about "real" singer... sang in my college travel choir, and then in a few community groups when I lived in Chicago.   I have been in NC for 10 years now and just found a group to sing with.   It's a symphonic choir, audition kind of thing, and has over 100 members.   I also play a few instruments but mostly for fun.   My mom is/was a music teacher and organist, so we rather didn't have a choice when we were kids.  

I did the WDW Princess half in March with some friends from the WISH boards.   I never thought I would ever finish one, let alone want to do another, but I have to say it's sort of addicting!  


Can you tell I don't feel like work?


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> I gotta say that I am sitting here LMAO at the mix of us posting on this thread and I can't help but wonder what would have happened if we had all just been thrown in a room and told to "get to know each other".  Looks like we have head bangers, choir girls, bandies, rednecks, radicals, and even a Canuck and without those preconcieved *visuals* we come to major common ground.  Love it!  Can you imagine the looks on people's faces if we did a DisMeet!



 Boy, you think you know someone and then you find out they sing in a choir, another one does stuff for free beer, who is running around nekked with only body paint on (oh wait- the nekkedness and doing things for free beer is just a given for us right?) The CHOIR singing, not so much- but cool nonetheless  Wait, what ABOUT nekked choir singing for free beer! Someone write that down, I found us a new hobby! Report back here when we have a story!  

Tammy- my SIL and BIL (Karlee's mom and dad- YES Karlee, My NIECE whom I LOVE dearly, but they tend to put away all the sharp objects when I visit  Never could figure out why though.  But I am sure it's all somehow Bushy fault  ) anyway- back to BIL and SIL, they used to live in the Keys, Islamorada actually. This was before Karlee was born, We went for a visit and drove to Key West a few times. Bil and SIL did Fantasy Fest before. Too many people, no thanks. I guess it would be like Mardi Gras.

No real plans for the weekend. Yard sales tomorrow and FLYERS (game 1 Stanley Cup! ) tomorrow night. I mentioned a cycle ride to DH for Sunday, maybe to PA. I like to head in the opposite direction of the people going down the shore.  SIL asked us to come to her shore house, but I said I like to avoid the shore like the plague during the holidays. Been there, done that. I love going in Sept when the crowds have all gone home.


----------



## Bushmills

HockeyKat said:


> Haha!  Not just a choir girl... also play ice hockey and am a computer programmer for a living, so add in geek.  My husband plays bass in a death metal band, too.   So Monday nights, I go off to choir and he goes off to band practice...
> 
> I have met Cheryl in person and we got along great (or at least imo!).
> 
> 
> 
> My husband does much the same thing (see above).  They do both covers and original music.
> 
> Don't know about "real" singer... sang in my college travel choir, and then in a few community groups when I lived in Chicago.   I have been in NC for 10 years now and just found a group to sing with.   It's a symphonic choir, audition kind of thing, and has over 100 members.   I also play a few instruments but mostly for fun.   My mom is/was a music teacher and organist, so we rather didn't have a choice when we were kids.
> 
> I did the WDW Princess half in March with some friends from the WISH boards.   I never thought I would ever finish one, let alone want to do another, but I have to say it's sort of addicting!
> 
> 
> Can you tell I don't feel like work?



That's cool - must be a very musical family.  What other instruments do you play?

I'd call that a "real singer" - the choir must sound amazing.  While I'm not a fan of the genre, I love hearing the accoustics of the voices in a cathedral type setting.


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> Boy, you think you know someone and then you find out they sing in a choir, another one does stuff for free beer, who is running around nekked with only body paint on (oh wait- the nekkedness and doing things for free beer is just a given for us right?) The CHOIR singing, not so much- but cool nonetheless  Wait, what ABOUT nekked choir singing for free beer!



Sorry Maddi, that was my last weekend 





maddhatir said:


> :  But I am sure it's all somehow Bushy fault  [/SIZE])



Hey, wait just a minute! I don't.....oh, wait.......yeah, you're right, it is my fault. Hmmm, need a diversion......LOOK EVERYONE, A DANCING BANANA!


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Sorry Maddi, that was my last weekend



Excuse me!? LAST weekend? Sounds juicy! Spill it.  I will have you know _some_ people are waiting for your report.....your report that they can report on and then report you to where the report was orignially reported!


----------



## HockeyKat

Bushmills said:


> That's cool - must be a very musical family.  What other instruments do you play?
> 
> I'd call that a "real singer" - the choir must sound amazing.  While I'm not a fan of the genre, I love hearing the accoustics of the voices in a cathedral type setting.



I am not sure how we sound, yet.  Only sang, not heard!  Hopefully they will make a recording of Sunday's concert.  

My parents came to see the last concert and thought it sounded good, and they are pretty judgemental.  

I play the piano and the flute.  Used to make extra $$ in college as an accompianist.  



I just sent my team home, and am considering doing the same....


----------



## Shyvioletisme

weekend plans??? it is too &*%^ hot to do anything much this weekend. mid to upper 90s here...we've got a bit of shopping we'd like to do and then maybe sitting in our ghetto blow up pool. Originally we'd talked about going to the zoo if it wasn't too hot, but I'm not sure I even want to try!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bushmills said:


> I'll get the acoustic, Maddi, grab some firewood, Tammy - we'll need marshmallows, Cheryl - how bout some Graham crackers and chocolate.
> 
> Everyone now - Koombiya my lord, koombiya.............
> 
> Next we'll do each other's nails, stay up all night, and talk about dreamy boys!


No problem.... chocolate liquor & grahms... got it covered. 
And I'm there on the nails... I need a pedicure wicked bad.  



TKDizneyluver said:


> Woot woot!!!
> 
> LET THE WEEKEND BEGIN!!!
> 
> Speaking of, anyone have fun plans for the weekend?


Does unloading 450+ items & unpacking 200+ boxes from a moving truck count as fun? 



Bushmills said:


> Excellent points MsKay, but I thought we already had our dismeet scheduled with Tammy in Key West??  Some sort of naked body painting festival I hear.


This lily white x-northerner needs a few weeks to tan up before you see anything on me nekked.  I'm so white all you would see is glare!  



HockeyKat said:


> I have met Cheryl in person and we got along great (or at least imo!).


I totally agree... was a lot of fun to meet & have a face to go w/the name.  



maddhatir said:


> I mentioned a cycle ride to DH for Sunday, maybe to PA. I like to head in the opposite direction of the people going down the shore.  SIL asked us to come to her shore house, but I said I like to avoid the shore like the plague during the holidays. Been there, done that. I love going in Sept when the crowds have all gone home.


Isn't it almost sailing season for you guys?  Boat out yet?


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Isn't it almost sailing season for you guys?  Boat out yet?



Yeah- DH is getting the boat ready- varnishing the wood etc etc. Not in the water yet though. I am not pushing it b/c sailing is not my favorite thing to do- I would much rather be out on the Harley all the time- But- ya know- tit for tat. Blah blah.

Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Guys, please avoid veering into raunchy territory... you don't want the thread to go "poof", right?


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> No problem.... chocolate liquor & grahms... got it covered.
> And I'm there on the nails... I need a pedicure wicked bad.




Hmm... me too.  Next Sat?  



Madd, so jealous on the boat.  We would love one but instead our extra $$ goes to WDW. 


Good news here.   My company got a deal that they have been trying for all year, signed today.   It will double our install base, and allow us to grow the company likely by at least 1/3.  We have sure come a long way from last year's paycuts and thinking we were going under.     

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## maddhatir

WebmasterKathy said:


> Guys, please avoid veering into raunchy territory... you don't want the thread to go "poof", right?


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Madd, so jealous on the boat.  We would love one but instead our extra $$ goes to WDW.



Meh- it's just a little 20 footer. But it's a nice little boat to start with. We paid cash for it. 
He is looking for a bigger one now. 



> Good news here.   My company got a deal that they have been trying for all year, signed today.   It will double our install base, and allow us to grow the company likely by at least 1/3.  We have sure come a long way from last year's paycuts and thinking we were going under.



Yes you have come a long way!! It has been all good news since the scare! Congrats!


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Hmm... me too.  Next Sat?



Seriously?   I would be sooo there!  I think after a week I could spare a few hours on Saturday for some pampering.  Maybe lunch too?  I assume you know somewhere to get a good pedicure?  Can you PM your # to me?  I'm sure I have it somewhere, but no idea where right now.  I can give you a call this week.


----------



## HockeyKat

I have only had 2 pedicures, ever.  One was in NJ with a friend there.  

However, a friend here recommended a new place by me that we could check out?  I could also ask around this week.   

I will FB message my # to you.


----------



## mskayjay

WebmasterKathy said:


> Guys, please avoid veering into raunchy territory... you don't want the thread to go "poof", right?




??????  I just re-read everything.  Other than the marginally "colorful" topic of body paint and nekkidness at Fantasy Fest, where did we even remotely go into "raunchy territory"??????


----------



## KRIS10420

HockeyKat said:


> Good news here.   My company got a deal that they have been trying for all year, signed today.   It will double our install base, and allow us to grow the company likely by at least 1/3.  We have sure come a long way from last year's paycuts and thinking we were going under.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



That is good news. Congrats!


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> ??????  I just re-read everything.  Other than the marginally "colorful" topic of body paint and nekkidness at Fantasy Fest, where did we even remotely go into "raunchy territory"??????



those subjects are a gateway to the dark side (aka FUN) LMAO!


----------



## Bushmills

mskayjay said:


> ??????  I just re-read everything.  Other than the marginally "colorful" topic of body paint and nekkidness at Fantasy Fest, where did we even remotely go into "raunchy territory"??????



Ooooh, "raunchy" territory - that makes much more sense.  I was wondering why we were being warned away from "ranchy" territory.  I thought someone had it out for cattle there for a minute.

For the record MsKay, I agree with you.  Thought the powers that be who govern the board have their standard I suppose they want upheld.  We are but humble servants until someone creates the "All Adult Disney Board".  Hmm, if we only knew an IT guru.......(was that a segue or what??)....

Congrats on the business Kat - glad to hear things are stabilizing for you guys!


----------



## Bunless

Just dropping by to say HI, and for those of you metalheads on hear--you were the first ones I thought of when I heard about Dio and the Slipknot guy.  I was reading back a few pages to catch up--there was a third?  And you're not counting Gary Coleman?



mskayjay said:


> I gotta say that I am sitting here LMAO at the mix of us posting on this thread and I can't help but wonder what would have happened if we had all just been thrown in a room and told to "get to know each other".



Add a tattooed, pink haired ballet teacher to that mix.


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Ooooh, "raunchy" territory - that makes much more sense.  I was wondering why we were being warned away from *"ranchy" territory*.  I thought someone had it out for cattle there for a minute.



OMG- you are such a dork. But you make me pee myself everytime!



> For the record MsKay, I agree with you.  *Thought the powers that be who govern the board have their standard I suppose they want upheld*.



Well- I am sure the Dis is aware of this- but all monitoring of OUR thread has been OUTSOURCED! 



Bunless said:


> Just dropping by to say HI, and for those of you metalheads on hear--you were the first ones I thought of when I heard about Dio and the Slipknot guy.  I was reading back a few pages to catch up--there was a third?  And you're not counting Gary Coleman?



It was the guy we ALL drool over from OFF KILTER- HE DIED!  What? that does not count as metal music? Well, they are the first band I think of when *I* hear the word METAL!  But then again, what else would you expect from a weirdo like me? 

Just kiddin' It was Pete Steele from the best band EVER Type O Negative. He was the FIRST, back in April. Heart Failure. 

But now we have to start the 3 over! Gary Coleman, Dennis Hopper and # 3. But I am not sure if I want to put those 2 in the same catagory- Dennis Hopper was a legend, can't say that for Gary Coleman



> Add a tattooed, pink haired ballet teacher to that mix.



Add another cool one to the list. check!


----------



## KRIS10420

maddhatir said:


> It was the guy we ALL drool over from OFF KILTER- HE DIED!  What? that does not count as metal music? Well, they are the first band I think of when *I* hear the word METAL!  But then again, what else would you expect from a weirdo like me?



OMFG!   Thanks for the early morning laugh Madd


----------



## maddhatir

Happy Memorial Day everyone  

Doing NOTHING today and looking forward to it! Just sipping some raspberry Sparkletini, hanging out on the porch. I will go and check on my poor roses in a little bit. They have been diagnosed with a fungus. Poor babies. I took their leaves to the rose expert at the local garden center and he confirmed it was a fungus. Our water table is very high in the area this season and he has seen this a lot this year. So- I had to treat them and hopefully they will be OK. They have been doing so well since I planted them 3 years ago.

Went for a very long cycle ride yesterday to New Hope PA. On the way stopped at the flea market and it figures, I found something at a steal, but, it was a large item and we had the bike so, I had to pass it up. 

Headed to New Hope and the place was packed! The secret is out. Well, not really a secret, we have been going since the 80s- but the kind of people that would frequent New Hope were a lot of bikers and cool people aka weirdos . Now, we have been over-run by button down-golf shirt-khaki short wearing yuppies with strollers! I mentioned to DH just a few months ago when we were there- "this is something new!??" I could see if the shops were geared towards these people (no Gap or Banana Republic in SITE!), but they aren't, and there is nothing for kids to do there either 

We used to enjoy watching all the bikers roll into town, but now it's the strollers that are rollin' in Hopefully it is just a phase- a quick one at that b/c that area feels like home to us. 

So- we buzzed right through town and kept going for a ride along the Delaware River on the PA side- OMG- it was beautiful! We did end up back in town about 4pm and it seemed a tad bit more quiet, so we had dinner at our favorite restaurant.

I could not believe I went to bed at 9 last night and did not get  up until 9:30 this morning!!  Nice!

DH JUST asked me if it was time for a nap.  I said "no. I get cranky after I take a nap...."  he just looked up at me over his glasses, so I said, "OK- MORE cranky than usual" 

Hope you all are enjoying your day!!!


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> OMG- you are such a dork. But you make me pee myself everytime!
> 
> 
> 
> Well- I am sure the Dis is aware of this- but all monitoring of OUR thread has been OUTSOURCED!



Then I shall revel in my dorkiness, safe in the knowledge that it makes people incontinent.  

And this is the "sober, at work" Bushmills - when I hit the parks and a few cocktails, it's all go then.  Eventually, Mrs Bush will get too embarrassed and keep a steady pace 10-20 feet ahead of me; allowing me to continue my fun and debauchery at a safe distance.  

I was once dared to "river dance" on the empty stage of Off Kilter.  Not funny in itself, but considering I'm 6'4 and was around 280lbs at the time, suffice it to say, chuckles were had by many an on-looker; and no it was not pretty.

But this is what I appreciate about this thread - I know that if you were there, you'd all be right up there with me!

Please, tell me more of this "outsourcing" thing?


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> OMFG!   Thanks for the early morning laugh Madd



I DID have you worried though, didn't I Kris!?  
You thought to yourself "OMG - NOW who can I drool over while sipping those girly, fruity, dorky drinks in the WS!!!?"


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Then I shall revel in my dorkiness, safe in the knowledge that it makes people incontinent.







> And this is the "sober, at work" Bushmills - when I hit the parks and a few cocktails, it's all go then.  Eventually, Mrs Bush will get too embarrassed and keep a steady pace 10-20 feet ahead of me; allowing me to continue my fun and debauchery at a safe distance.



Well- just be careful. I hear security can snatch you up and you will never be heard from again! This thread is awesome- read up! Great stories!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2465936
Mrs Bush will keep walking and never know you are missing! 



> I was once dared to "river dance" on the empty stage of Off Kilter.  Not funny in itself, but considering I'm 6'4 and was around 280lbs at the time, suffice it to say, chuckles were had by many an on-looker; and no it was not pretty.
> 
> But this is what I appreciate about this thread - I know that if you were there, you'd all be right up there with me!



Did they at least give you a Kilt to put on?



> Please, tell me more of this "outsourcing" thing?



Outsourced to "Who-ville" or is it "Loser-ville"?? one of those


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> :Well- just be careful. I hear security can snatch you up and you will never be heard from again! This thread is awesome- read up! Great stories!
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2465936
> Mrs Bush will keep walking and never know you are missing!



Wow, very interesting read.  Though I'm a very happy, non-invasive drunk - I like to make sure I and everyone has a good time, even (especially) if it means I make myself the butt of the jokes.  I really like seeing people having fun.




maddhatir said:


> id they at least give you a Kilt to put on?



No the stage was empty at the time, and it was bad enough, me jiggling and hopping across the stage, trying in vain not to spill my Pims & 7 - me in a kilt may be ruled as a national disaster.




maddhatir said:


> :Outsourced to "Who-ville" or is it "Loser-ville"?? one of those



Hmmm, more cryptic info - email me the details.


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> Just kiddin' It was Pete Steele from the best band EVER Type O Negative. He was the FIRST, back in April. Heart Failure.
> Oh I remember that  now, and you were all the ones I thought of first when it happened!





Bushmills said:


> I was once dared to "river dance" on the empty stage of Off Kilter.  Not funny in itself, but considering I'm 6'4 and was around 280lbs at the time, suffice it to say, chuckles were had by many an on-looker; and no it was not pretty.
> and that is why I love World Showcase



Jealous of everyone having fun on Memorial Day!


----------



## maddhatir

Yay! Found this on the Food Blog! I guess it wasn't about the money- money-money  

_Currently, Picnic in the Park is available to anyone via a grab-and-go area in the Beastly Bazaar in Discovery Island.

According to the Walt Disney World Moms Panel, guests may purchase a picnic for a group of 2, 4, or 6 people and select a non-alcoholic beverage, a choice of sandwich, chips, and dessert. The sandwich choices include Turkey Focaccia; Ham and Salami on Ciabatta; Tuna on Pita; Vegetarian Wrap; and Chicken Caesar Wrap._


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bunless said:


> Jealous of everyone having fun on Memorial Day!



Not everyone.... we've been busy unpacking & shopping all day.  Did a run by DH's apt. this morning to pick up some things.  On the way back I hit a few stores (found a super-Target  ) and picked up a lot of little things we need for the new house.  Time Warner came today so I'm finally back on line & we have just been frantically unpacking & trying to settle in.



maddhatir said:


> Yay! Found this on the Food Blog! I guess it wasn't about the money- money-money
> 
> _Currently, Picnic in the Park is available to anyone via a grab-and-go area in the Beastly Bazaar in Discovery Island.
> 
> According to the Walt Disney World Moms Panel, guests may purchase a picnic for a group of 2, 4, or 6 people and select a non-alcoholic beverage, a choice of sandwich, chips, and dessert. The sandwich choices include Turkey Focaccia; Ham and Salami on Ciabatta; Tuna on Pita; Vegetarian Wrap; and Chicken Caesar Wrap._



You will _love _picnic in the park!  Just be sure to take it away from the pickup point.  We went to the Oasis & had the place to ourselves except for a few folks who were wandering along & by.  The picnic areas closest to the pickup fill up fast.  Too crowded for us.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Not everyone.... we've been busy unpacking & shopping all day.  Did a run by DH's apt. this morning to pick up some things.  On the way back I hit a few stores (found a super-Target  ) and picked up a lot of little things we need for the new house.  Time Warner came today so I'm finally back on line & we have just been frantically unpacking & trying to settle in.



 So glad to hear things are moving along!




> You will _love _picnic in the park!  Just be sure to take it away from the pickup point.  We went to the Oasis & had the place to ourselves except for a few folks who were wandering along & by.  The picnic areas closest to the pickup fill up fast.  Too crowded for us.



I think you told me this before- I have a print out of the park showing all the areas we could eat! I will make sure it is a secluded spot Cheryl!


----------



## Bushmills

Good morning, you lucky Americans - how was your long weekend?  Hope fun was had by all, with many cocktails consumed.

Great news Cheryl - glad to hear the move in is going well!


----------



## maddhatir

Hola peoples. 

Just working hard today- and just a TAD bit PO'd that the Flyers lost last night. It was a good game, lots of hitting . But, it is more frustrating when your team loses by ONE goal (in both games). If we were blown out of the water both times I would come right out and say we suck, but we don't  

It has been about 35 years since our last CUP! That is a disgrace! 

Crossing my fingers tomorrow will have a better outcome.


----------



## Bunless

zima-cheryl said:


> You will _love _picnic in the park!  Just be sure to take it away from the pickup point.  We went to the Oasis & had the place to ourselves except for a few folks who were wandering along & by.  The picnic areas closest to the pickup fill up fast.  Too crowded for us.



I am really, really looking forward to that in January--provided it is still being offered.  It really seems like the perfect thing for AK.

So, today is the biggest stress day of the year for me, already fighting off the panic attacks (DH went and got me a cookie for my coffee, he knows how to handle me).  It's picture day at the ballet school, which means all the kids, in their costumes, with their mommas.  Me and the other teachers trying to convince mommas that the photo will be best if the mommas don't distract their kids while taking photos.  And, then, the mommas reminding me that they are paying for their photos.  I hate, hate, hate picture day.
It's great birth control.

Tonight, I've got a fine box of wine waiting for me.


----------



## maddhatir

Bunless said:


> I am really, really looking forward to that in January--provided it is still being offered.  It really seems like the perfect thing for AK.



ITA- I am looking forward to the picnic too! AK is not the best place for vegetarian choices So I am hoping the veggie wrap will be good 



> So, today is the biggest stress day of the year for me, already fighting off the panic attacks (DH went and got me a cookie for my coffee, he knows how to handle me).  It's picture day at the ballet school, which means all the kids, in their costumes, with their mommas.  Me and the other teachers trying to convince mommas that the photo will be best if the mommas don't distract their kids while taking photos.  And, then, the mommas reminding me that they are paying for their photos.  I hate, hate, hate picture day.
> It's great birth control.
> 
> Tonight, I've got a fine box of wine waiting for me.



Good luck with the pics!


----------



## Bunless

maddhatir said:


> ITA- I am looking forward to the picnic too! AK is not the best place for vegetarian choices So I am hoping the veggie wrap will be good
> 
> I really, really miss that veggie hummas sandwich at the old Tusker House.
> 
> Good luck with the pics!



Thank you!  and I'm on glass of wine #2... I'm thinking it will take 3 tonight.


----------



## Bushmills

Bunless said:


> Thank you!  and I'm on glass of wine #2... I'm thinking it will take 3 tonight.



Excellent point, and you might as well - there's typically only 2.5 glasses to a bottle, so drain it.  Hmmm, actually you mentioned it was a box.  You might need bigger glasses.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

so guys...it's that time of year where I complete my transformation into a hermit, because.....we will be in the low 100s by this weekend. That's right...in early June. Usually we don't reach these temperatures until sometime in July...it is going to be a miserable summer. 

In other news, I got my hair done yesterday, trim and color(light strawberry blonde) and I LOVE it. Nice pretty light color for summer. 

Madd...ate at a place you might like yesterday...we have this awesome little food place here called Terry and Jo's Food for Thought. It's a cool place with a lot of vegetarian options. I hadn't eaten there in probably 4 years and it was just as good as I remember. I had a hot stuff sandwich. it's on 9 grain bread with cream cheese, tomato, avocado, lettuce, black olives, jalapeno, jack cheese and green onions. Everything comes with blue corn tortilla chips and fresh made salsa. They also have the most amazing Greek Pizza!!! yum.


----------



## book_junkie

mskayjay said:


> Madd I am so with you on this!  I loved the times we took our kids but now that they are grown and we go by ourselves it is even cooler!  I love watching the joy of all the kids and the families but so enjoy not having to take care of them at this stage of my life and being able to do whatever we want!
> 
> Now if only we could get Disney to do that adult only hotel or wing at least!     lol



Ya know, we have enough people that we could actually do a meet and take up at least a section of one of the resorts....    plan a grand gathering, put everyone together, and take over sections of each park one by one...  plan an invasion...


----------



## maddhatir

Shyvioletisme said:


> so guys...it's that time of year where I complete my transformation into a hermit, because.....we will be in the low 100s by this weekend. That's right...in early June. Usually we don't reach these temperatures until sometime in July...it is going to be a miserable summer.



ugh- I hate the heat- it totally DRAINS me of all life.  Don't we say this every summer. Well, at least you and DH are out of your Apt, so the AC should be working just fine now that you added freon!



> In other news, I got my hair done yesterday, trim and color(light strawberry blonde) and I LOVE it. Nice pretty light color for summer.



Tiffany- your hair does look awesome- I love the color! 



> Madd...ate at a place you might like yesterday...we have this awesome little food place here called Terry and Jo's Food for Thought. It's a cool place with a lot of vegetarian options. I hadn't eaten there in probably 4 years and it was just as good as I remember. I had a hot stuff sandwich. it's on 9 grain bread with cream cheese, tomato, avocado, lettuce, black olives, jalapeno, jack cheese and green onions. Everything comes with blue corn tortilla chips and fresh made salsa. They also have the most amazing Greek Pizza!!! yum.



I saw your pics on FB! I love finding interesting veggie options. Usually small places like that have some goodies!



book_junkie said:


> Ya know, we have enough people that we could actually do a meet and take up at least a section of one of the resorts....    plan a grand gathering, put everyone together, and take over sections of each park one by one...  plan an invasion...



hmmmm- - Great idea, but can you say lead balloon


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> hmmmm- - Great idea, but can you say lead balloon



Only the bestest, most awesome-est lead balloon ever!!  I could finally share my "stains in the shape of US presidents" collection with you all!  Who wants to see Clinton??


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Only the bestest, most awesome-est lead balloon ever!!  I could finally share my "stains in the shape of US presidents" collection with you all!  Who wants to see Clinton??



OOOO- Me- me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




So you have any of the Virgin Mary on toast?


----------



## Bushmills

maddhatir said:


> OOOO- Me- me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have any of the Virgin Mary on toast?



Hmmm, just checked - sorry Maddi, no virgin mary on toast, but I do make a heckuva bloody mary in a glass!  Great, now I'm thirsty, thanks loads.


----------



## maddhatir

Just saw this on my Google homepage- well this is #3 in the actor dept. 

Golden Girls Star Rue McClanahan Dies at 76


----------



## book_junkie

maddhatir said:


> hmmmm- - Great idea, but can you say lead balloon




I was thinking more taking over an Epcot resort and walking around the World drinking the days away...    (hey where's the drinking one?  all I get is water!!! )


----------



## maddhatir

book_junkie said:


> (hey where's the drinking one?  all I get is water!!! )


----------



## maddhatir

Did anyone see this clip on the news? 
This drunk moron (female) at the tollbooth? 
People make me want to just vomit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPXjE5Rfh0E


----------



## maddhatir

BTW- Good Morning


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> Did anyone see this clip on the news?
> This drunk moron (female) at the tollbooth?
> People make me want to just vomit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPXjE5Rfh0E



O-M-G!!!!!  I would have loved to have seen the other side of that toll booth to see what happened!  Hopefully nobody was hurt.


Good Morning CF Peeps and Happy Friday!!!


Okay which one of you have been getting raunchy again??!!!

Madd, Off Kilter, metal?  Hmmmm, where has that group come up before in that genre??!!  LMFAO!!!

Well it's been a wicked busy week for me and even though it was only 4 days longs it feel like 6!!!  Hope everyone else's week went quick & smooth!

Just a quick update, we booked a cruise!!!!  We are leaving out of Tampa, FL on Monday, 6/28 stopping in Grand Caymen & Cozumel and then back to Tampa on 7/3.  We arrive at our home airport at 3:50 in the afternoon and then we going to see RUSH at 7:30 that evening.  We are thinking of just booking a hotel in the City instead of driving home and then back again.  That will allow us to get sufficiently intoxicated without worry.

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## KRIS10420

TKDizneyluver said:


> Just a quick update, we booked a cruise!!!!  We are leaving out of Tampa, FL on Monday, 6/28 stopping in Grand Caymen & Cozumel and then back to Tampa on 7/3.  We arrive at our home airport at 3:50 in the afternoon and then we going to see RUSH at 7:30 that evening.  We are thinking of just booking a hotel in the City instead of driving home and then back again.  That will allow us to get sufficiently intoxicated without worry.



That's awesome Tammy! and you don't really have that long to wait.  Have you been on a cruise before?


----------



## chloe4ever

Hey, guys!!  I am new to this forum.........but childfree by choice!! 
I am actually going to Disney with my bf and *lump in throat* my two preschool nieces and their parents......I love my nieces but they are prone to the following: screaming, yelling, throwing, biting, spitting, peeing, knocking over really expensive objects, running through restaurants and basically acting like that girl from the Exorcist (minus the head twisting, but with the projectile vomiting).........so I am hoping and praying (that is if I actually prayed) that this trip will go well. My sister and brother in law are pretty aware of how annoying their kids are and promise that they will be kept in the hotel room past noon *just kidding*. I am really looking forward to this trip and my bf and myself keep practicing meditation and deep breathing.........

A game that my bf and myself like to play when there is an annoying and crying child around is, "Guess what sucky job that kid will get when they are older....."

It goes something like this:

Spot crying, screaming, snotting 4-year-old from miles away.......get closer.....closer......almost go deaf..........then say, "She will be a Walmart greeter!!" It makes us smile to know her destiny and lessens the pain from her screaming.


----------



## zima-cheryl

chloe4ever said:


> Hey, guys!!  I am new to this forum.........but childfree by choice!!
> I am actually going to Disney with my bf and *lump in throat* my two preschool nieces and their parents......I love my nieces but they are prone to the following: screaming, yelling, throwing, biting, spitting, peeing, knocking over really expensive objects, running through restaurants and basically acting like that girl from the Exorcist (minus the head twisting, but with the projectile vomiting).........so I am hoping and praying (that is if I actually prayed) that this trip will go well. My sister and brother in law are pretty aware of how annoying their kids are and promise that they will be kept in the hotel room past noon *just kidding*. I am really looking forward to this trip and my bf and myself keep practicing meditation and deep breathing.........
> 
> A game that my bf and myself like to play when there is an annoying and crying child around is, "Guess what sucky job that kid will get when they are older....."
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> Spot crying, screaming, snotting 4-year-old from miles away.......get closer.....closer......almost go deaf..........then say, "She will be a Walmart greeter!!" It makes us smile to know her destiny and lessens the pain from her screaming.



Welcome!!  You will find we are an eclectic group.  But are mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  

The one piece of advice I have for your trip is plan together time with everyone (a special meal, a few hours in Fantasy Land, etc) and then go do your own thing.  We went a few years ago w/my extended family (12 total including 5 kids) and it is much easier.  
Logistically it is harder to keep a bigger group together; you find different interests so people don't all want to do the same thing or in your case the wee-ones won't be able to ride things you may want to; and it preserves your sanity & family bonds.  
And it doesn't always have to be you & bf while the others go off.  Maybe steal your sister for a few hours while he keeps the kids, or the 3 of you take the kids while he grabs a round of golf.


----------



## maddhatir

chloe4ever said:


> Hey, guys!!  I am new to this forum.........but childfree by choice!!
> I am actually going to Disney with my bf and *lump in throat* my two preschool nieces and their parents......I love my nieces but they are prone to the following: screaming, yelling, throwing, biting, spitting, peeing, knocking over really expensive objects, running through restaurants and basically acting like that girl from the Exorcist (minus the head twisting, but with the projectile vomiting).........so I am hoping and praying (that is if I actually prayed) that this trip will go well. My sister and brother in law are pretty aware of how annoying their kids are and promise that they will be kept in the hotel room past noon *just kidding*. I am really looking forward to this trip and my bf and myself keep practicing meditation and deep breathing.........
> 
> A game that my bf and myself like to play when there is an annoying and crying child around is, "Guess what sucky job that kid will get when they are older....."
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> Spot crying, screaming, snotting 4-year-old from miles away.......get closer.....closer......almost go deaf..........then say, "She will be a Walmart greeter!!" It makes us smile to know her destiny and lessens the pain from her screaming.



Welcome to the group!!!

ITA with Cheryl- plan some alone time to keep your sanity. 

DH and I took our (then) 4yr old niece on her very first Disney trip in 2005, JUST us 3!!! It did not go bad. And then our next 3 trips after that were with the same niece, her younger brother, BIL and SIL. _THIS IS HOW I KNOW I ENJOY DISNEY MUCH MORE WITH JUST DH AND I_!!  It's called, first hand experience. 

I would not mind doing future trips here and there with my niece and nephew, but for the *most* part- I prefer the Disney experience I have when it is just DH and I. 

Have fun!

Tammy- enjoy your cruise and the concert!


----------



## book_junkie

maddhatir said:


> Did anyone see this clip on the news?
> This drunk moron (female) at the tollbooth?
> People make me want to just vomit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPXjE5Rfh0E



She's in my neck of the woods...  Luckily the booth she jumped was closed, so there was no one inside, and crazy woman had only a fractured wrist.  No fatalities.  According to the police report she kept trying to go back INTO her burning wreck of a car.  Photos of the wreck of her car are below....  According to the driver, she now says she was rear-ended, and only had one vodka and cranberry drink.....
http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2010/06/for_those_who_think_that_dfw_c.php


----------



## maddhatir

book_junkie said:


> She's in my neck of the woods...  Luckily the booth she jumped was closed, so there was no one inside, and crazy woman had only a fractured wrist.  No fatalities.  According to the police report she kept trying to go back INTO her burning wreck of a car.  Photos of the wreck of her car are below....  According to the driver, she now says she was rear-ended, and only had one vodka and cranberry drink.....
> http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2010/06/for_those_who_think_that_dfw_c.php



Thanks for the link! Interesting, huh?   Why the heck was she trying get back into the BURNING car?! 

What about witnesses? Imagine seeing that happen right in front of your eyes!?


----------



## Bushmills

Morning all, very sleepy - any coffee ready?


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> Morning all, very sleepy - any coffee ready?



Mernin'.

No more coffee in the pot  I really need to get a 12 cupper. 

Thanks Bush- I want more coffee, NOW I have to walk ALLLLL the way upstairs and make more 

How is everyone. Been quiet around here. I am just work-work-working.  Not much else. 

Hey!? Anyone watch Nurse Jackie?


----------



## Joyciemc

Hi there-I just found this thread and have had a great time reading it! 
DH and I just got married in April, and already near-strangers to me (extended family on his side) are asking if we're starting a family. My reaction was something like, "wa-huh? did she really just ask that?" but what I actually did was to smile and mumble some vague half-word noises. Haha.

I actually like children (though parents can be tough to handle!), but have no desire to raise my own. It is a lot of work, and DH and I like to spend our money on vacations.

We love Disney, and it's great to hear from other people that are 'like' us!


----------



## maddhatir

Joyciemc said:


> Hi there-I just found this thread and have had a great time reading it!
> DH and I just got married in April, and already near-strangers to me (extended family on his side) are asking if we're starting a family. My reaction was something like, "wa-huh? did she really just ask that?" but what I actually did was to smile and mumble some vague half-word noises. Haha.
> 
> I actually like children (though parents can be tough to handle!), but have no desire to raise my own. It is a lot of work, and DH and I like to spend our money on vacations.
> 
> We love Disney, and it's great to hear from other people that are 'like' us!



Welcome! And congrats on the wedding!

Stay strong. I suggest you write down some of the funny "come backs" others have given when asked about having kids.   Be prepared.


----------



## KRIS10420

Happy Hump Day Everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









 Chloe4ever  &  Joyciemc

Hope you all are doing well. Not much happening here, same stuff different day   Looks like after a month of fall like weather we are finally heading into the sun  I'll leave you with this cute cartoon


----------



## maddhatir

KRIS10420 said:


> Happy Hump Day Everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe4ever  &  Joyciemc
> 
> Hope you all are doing well. Not much happening here, same stuff different day   Looks like after a month of fall like weather we are finally heading into the sun  I'll leave you with this cute cartoon



 Cute Kris!

It has been cool here the past few days- only in the 60s today and cloudy! I like it. I hate the heat. I wish it could be 75 all summer here in NJ, but that might be your usual summer temps up there!


----------



## WeRblam

maddhatir said:


> I would not mind doing future trips here and there with my niece and nephew, but for the *most* part- I prefer the Disney experience I have when it is just DH and I.
> !



Ok everyone, some advice.  I am a frequent visitor to the world with our kids, however, this time it will be only me and my DH for our 25th!  I have the segway tour planned and one of the kingdowm tours.  I don't golf, but we do plan on hitting the spa/fitness center.  We do like alcohol   and nice dinners    I am open to all suggestions.  This will be the first time that we aren't doing Disney commando style!  We are staying at the Contemporary and are on the dining plan (deluxe).   Can't wait to hear some great suggestions from you all - thanks!   Lisa


----------



## fairygirl

WeRblam said:


> Ok everyone, some advice.  I am a frequent visitor to the world with our kids, however, this time it will be only me and my DH for our 25th!



I have a dining suggestion!  Marrakesh (Moroccan) in Epcot is great if you haven't been!  Really fun and great food.  I would recommend trying to get on one of the pontoon boats for Illuminations if you can get a reservation - I hear they are VERY romantic!


----------



## Miriade

Hello there! I guess you can count me in! I am engaged. Right now my fiancee  and I are happily living with my 3 cats.Or rather they are happily living with us as they rule the house!!!
We are going to visit WDW in 10 September (09/06 till 09/20) with the free DP. We're having a so funny week plannning our ADR and days (with the angelic help of our TA Kim from DU!).
We do hope it'll be a fun and lovely adventure. 
We're gonna stay in Port Orleans riverside, hopefully on Mansion section as I think their rooms are a little more romantic!
I do hope to meet fellow diser on solo/couple trips at the same time!


----------



## maddhatir

WeRblam said:


> Ok everyone, some advice.  I am a frequent visitor to the world with our kids, however, this time it will be only me and my DH for our 25th!  I have the segway tour planned and one of the kingdowm tours.  I don't golf, but we do plan on hitting the spa/fitness center.  We do like alcohol   and nice dinners    I am open to all suggestions.  This will be the first time that we aren't doing Disney commando style!  We are staying at the Contemporary and are on the dining plan (deluxe).   Can't wait to hear some great suggestions from you all - thanks!   Lisa



Hi Lisa!

I can't say I have suggestions for rides/tours to do. I can suggest to take it easy! That is what I love about going to Disney. Relax, stroll and take in the sights that are usually a _blurrrrr_ as you are running through the parks

* I am looking forward to stopping at the Tequila bar in Mexico and trying beers in different countries. 

* Make sure to hang back in the parks at the end of the night as all the cattle are heading towards the exit. Stay back and take a stroll to the back of the parks- it is so peaceful! Don't rush for the bus. Where is everyone running to anyway? A bus line 

* Walk along the path from the GF to the Poly at night. You might catch the Electrical Water Pagent!

* Go visit some of the deluxe resort bars and check out the hotel lobbies.

* Walk from Epcot to the BW and BC

* Sit on the beach at the Poly and the BC

-- do all the above at night- nothing like Disney at night!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> Hi Lisa!
> 
> I can't say I have suggestions for rides/tours to do. I can suggest to take it easy! That is what I love about going to Disney. Relax, stroll and take in the sights that are usually a _blurrrrr_ as you are running through the parks



I guess I can't really help...we are definitely early morning people and get up early and make it to rope drop each day and stay late in each park each night. We do take a break during the day for pool and nap, but then back to the parks. I think maybe's its the fact that each trip I never know when we'll get to go back, so we want to do and see as much as possible to make up for it. 

Also, I think I'm the only person who is completely turned off by the idea of free dining. 1. I don't want to make ADRs in advance..I have NO CLUE what I'm gonna want to eat that far in advance and 2) we eat 99% counter service and only a few table service and it's just not a good deal for us...plus I wouldn't want to deal with the crowds it brings out...yuck.


----------



## HockeyKat

I hate free dining too, but from my experience, almost all DVCers do.   We can't take part, of course, and it really crowds up the place during my fav time of year (Sept), and messes up ADR making/flexibility.


----------



## chloe4ever

Miriade said:


> Hello there! I guess you can count me in! I am engaged. Right now my fiancee  and I are happily living with my 3 cats.Or rather they are happily living with us as they rule the house!!!
> We are going to visit WDW in 10 September (09/06 till 09/20) with the free DP. We're having a so funny week plannning our ADR and days (with the angelic help of our TA Kim from DU!).
> We do hope it'll be a fun and lovely adventure.
> We're gonna stay in Port Orleans riverside, hopefully on Mansion section as I think their rooms are a little more romantic!
> I do hope to meet fellow diser on solo/couple trips at the same time!



M bf and I have 7 cats!!  And yes, they rule the house, not us!! It is hard to fall asleep with 7 cats on you. And then I try not to move because I don't want to wake them....and.......yes, I sound like a crazy cat woman.....


----------



## chloe4ever

zima-cheryl said:


> Welcome!!  You will find we are an eclectic group.  But are mostly harmless to ourselves & others.
> 
> The one piece of advice I have for your trip is plan together time with everyone (a special meal, a few hours in Fantasy Land, etc) and then go do your own thing.  We went a few years ago w/my extended family (12 total including 5 kids) and it is much easier.
> Logistically it is harder to keep a bigger group together; you find different interests so people don't all want to do the same thing or in your case the wee-ones won't be able to ride things you may want to; and it preserves your sanity & family bonds.
> And it doesn't always have to be you & bf while the others go off.  Maybe steal your sister for a few hours while he keeps the kids, or the 3 of you take the kids while he grabs a round of golf.



Great suggestions  I was trying to figure out how to preserve my sanity! Which is getting harder and harder  I miss hanging out with my sister. We use to do everything together, but now ALL she talks about is her kids, kids, kids, kids......and it can be tough. I told her that I am going to kidnap her for a few hours here and there so we can actually spend some time together sans screaming kids.....and then I am going to have to find a way to make her not talk about her kids the WHOLE time we are alone together 

I think parents make me more annoyed with kids then the actual kids themselves.  It is fine to talk about them, but not 24/7 (which most parents do).



maddhatir said:


> Welcome to the group!!!
> 
> ITA with Cheryl- plan some alone time to keep your sanity.
> 
> DH and I took our (then) 4yr old niece on her very first Disney trip in 2005, JUST us 3!!! It did not go bad. And then our next 3 trips after that were with the same niece, her younger brother, BIL and SIL. _THIS IS HOW I KNOW I ENJOY DISNEY MUCH MORE WITH JUST DH AND I_!!  It's called, first hand experience.
> 
> I would not mind doing future trips here and there with my niece and nephew, but for the *most* part- I prefer the Disney experience I have when it is just DH and I.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Tammy- enjoy your cruise and the concert!



Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## chloe4ever

A woman today in a grocery store got kinda mad at me....

She was standing by her 5ish son and he was screaming. Well she looked over at me and said, "He wants another toy, but I just bought him one yesterday." And she had this look like she wanted me to help her or something  (like he was my kid)......

So I said, "Well, don't buy him another one."

And she said, "But he is upset!" 

And I said, "So??"

And she looked at me like I was pure evil. Yes, imagine not giving into your kid and letting him be upset!!


----------



## maddhatir

Welcome Fairygirl and Miriade!



Shyvioletisme said:


> Also, I think I'm the only person who is completely turned off by the idea of free dining. 1. I don't want to make ADRs in advance..I have NO CLUE what I'm gonna want to eat that far in advance and 2) we eat 99% counter service and only a few table service and it's just not a good deal for us...plus I wouldn't want to deal with the crowds it brings out...yuck.





HockeyKat said:


> I hate free dining too, but from my experience, almost all DVCers do.   We can't take part, of course, and it really crowds up the place during my fav time of year (Sept), and messes up ADR making/flexibility.



I agree that free dining has ruined the food quality and the spontaneity of Disney dining.  I hate making ADRs 180 days out not b/c I don't know WHAT I will want to eat, (I love Disney's menus and it is always fun to try something on it no matter what place we chose to eat 180 days beforehand LOL) but it is WHEN I will want to eat that I don't like. If I get hungry I like to walk into a place and eat. Now you have to even PLAN your hunger pains! 

But this year, they are only offering free TS to Mod and Deluxe resorts and free CS to Values. Right? Maybe offering the free CS to the values might free up more TS space for everyone else??

Tiffany- They now have CS plans. I would not mind getting that for free! No planning at all. I think DH might want to try that next trip. He loves to have a good meal- but he thinks some of the CS options are good enough that he would like to try it. You can't beat Wolfgang Pucks Express @ DTD for CS!



chloe4ever said:


> .....and then I am going to have to find a way to make her not talk about her kids the WHOLE time we are alone together



Alcohol! LOTS of alcohol! Geez, I can't even say take her to the Adventurers Club  b/c they took it away! That place was so much fun it would make anyone forget most anything  Maybe Jellyrolls!!?



chloe4ever said:


> A woman today in a grocery store got kinda mad at me....
> 
> She was standing by her 5ish son and he was screaming. Well she looked over at me and said, "He wants another toy, but I just bought him one yesterday." And she had this look like she wanted me to help her or something  (like he was my kid)......
> 
> So I said, "Well, don't buy him another one."
> 
> And she said, "But he is upset!"
> 
> And I said, "So??"
> 
> And she looked at me like I was pure evil. Yes, imagine not giving into your kid and letting him be upset!!



  
I think a lot of those parents give in all the time b/c they don't want to hear the kid whine. The kids who's parents DON'T give in, know better not to whine b/c they won't get it .


----------



## HockeyKat

chloe4ever said:


> Great suggestions  I was trying to figure out how to preserve my sanity! Which is getting harder and harder  I miss hanging out with my sister. We use to do everything together, but now ALL she talks about is her kids, kids, kids, kids......and it can be tough. I told her that I am going to kidnap her for a few hours here and there so we can actually spend some time together sans screaming kids.....and then I am going to have to find a way to make her not talk about her kids the WHOLE time we are alone together
> 
> I think parents make me more annoyed with kids then the actual kids themselves.  It is fine to talk about them, but not 24/7 (which most parents do).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!!



I couldn't agree MORE!!   Then again, I talk nonstop about my cats.   

But seriously, there are other topics than baby wipes and snotty noses and the latest cute thing the kid did.   

My mom is the worst for that.  I love my niece and nephew, don't get me wrong, but geez.   Can't you talk about something besides the grandkids?   I think she is trying to get me to have them...


----------



## zima-cheryl

Joyciemc said:


> Hi there-I just found this thread and have had a great time reading it!


Welcome to the loony bin.  You'll find us mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  



KRIS10420 said:


> I'll leave you with this cute cartoon


  



fairygirl said:


> I have a dining suggestion!  Marrakesh (Moroccan) in Epcot is great if you haven't been!  Really fun and great food.


I can't second this one emphatically enough!!!  Love, love, love Marrakesh!!  Had the most amazing salmon there last time.  We never miss it.  



maddhatir said:


> I am looking forward to stopping at the Tequila bar in Mexico


Well worth giving it a couple hours.  The staff is really friendly & helpful and it is just a nice place. 



maddhatir said:


> Make sure to hang back in the parks at the end of the night as all the cattle are heading towards the exit. Stay back and take a stroll to the back of the parks- it is so peaceful! Don't rush for the bus. Where is everyone running to anyway? A bus line


ITA... depending on the park we usually grab something (ice cream @ MK, a Dos Equis @ Epcot, etc) right before closing and then pull up some bench and hang out for 30 - 45 minutes.  You can people watch, rest your tootsies and different things happen too if you pay attention.  Cast memebers are still around entertaining folks, some nights you can catch the burn off @ Epcot or the Kiss Goodnight @ MK.  And realistically by the time you do that & get queued up for the bus is probably about the same spot you would have had in line had you rushed out in the first place.  



maddhatir said:


> I agree that free dining has ruined the food quality and the spontaneity of Disney dining.


I hope I'm not about to jinx myself, but I don't worry so much about all the ADR's.  I do about some certain ones, but I let the rest go.  We've always had good luck getting ressies at the last minute.  We use the resort conceirge (sp?) or guest relations at the park.  Despite what they say, I think they must hold some # back for them to use.  Plus being a party of 2 it is easier to work us in as long as we are flexible...but I don't mind eating at 7p or 8p either.  Many a day we've stopped by the front desk mid-morning on our way out & snagged a good ressie for that evening.




WeRblam said:


> Ok everyone, some advice.  I am a frequent visitor to the world with our kids, however, this time it will be only me and my DH for our 25th!  I have the segway tour planned and one of the kingdowm tours.  I don't golf, but we do plan on hitting the spa/fitness center.  We do like alcohol   and nice dinners    I am open to all suggestions.  This will be the first time that we aren't doing Disney commando style!  We are staying at the Contemporary and are on the dining plan (deluxe).   Can't wait to hear some great suggestions from you all - thanks!   Lisa



Along w/seconding a lot of what others said, I would also suggest DTD.  They have some good restaurants over there (Paradiso 37 & Ragalan Road are our 2 favs).  Paradiso has live music sometimes and Ragalan has dancers (think Lord of the Dance).  DTD will have street performers and different things going on.  Don't be afraid to join in on the street party.  Catch "La Nouba" and maybe try the balloon ride (I enjoyed it...different view of things).  I know others here like the Rainforest Cafe too.  And if either of you like there is Fuego the cigar bar & at Sosa's some nights they actually have a guy there you can watch rolling cigars.  Lots of cool shops to check out too.

Since you are on the monorail line maybe try the Luau (sp?) at the Poly?  Or check the times, maybe you can catch a hula demonstration or the torch lighting.  

Over at Ft. Wilderness they have carriage rides (very romantic).  

I think you'll really enjoy being able to do things your kids may not have the patience to sit through or may not be old enough to participate in (depending on their age).  

Which Segway tour did you book?  We did the Epcot one last Sept. and it was fantastic!


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I couldn't agree MORE!!   Then again, I talk nonstop about my cats.
> 
> But seriously, there are other topics than baby wipes and snotty noses and the latest cute thing the kid did.
> 
> My mom is the worst for that.  I love my niece and nephew, don't get me wrong, but geez.   Can't you talk about something besides the grandkids?   I think she is trying to get me to have them...



No snotty nose conversations here... unless it is the dog w/a snotty nose


----------



## Joyciemc

Thanks for the welcome messages!

I actually _like_ the dining plan. We usually go in very early September and the crowds are very low.While I make ADRs ahead of time, we've never had trouble changing or adding things while we are there so I don't feel tied to them. I agree that it's tough to know what you're going to want to eat 180 days before the meal!


----------



## mskayjay

Joyciemc said:


> Thanks for the welcome messages!
> 
> I actually _like_ the dining plan. We usually go in very early September and the crowds are very low.While I make ADRs ahead of time, we've never had trouble changing or adding things while we are there so I don't feel tied to them. I agree that it's tough to know what you're going to want to eat 180 days before the meal!



We love September and October too.  Much quieter at the parks and last year we managed to go during food and wine strictly by accident!  THAT was a lot of fun!  Didn't appreciate the jerks drinking with their kids there (and I mean drunken heavy drinking with kids in tow) but that seems to happen more and more lately.  Leave the kids home if that is what your plans are!  Sheesh!


----------



## mskayjay

WeRblam said:


> Ok everyone, some advice.  I am a frequent visitor to the world with our kids, however, this time it will be only me and my DH for our 25th!  I have the segway tour planned and one of the kingdowm tours.  I don't golf, but we do plan on hitting the spa/fitness center.  We do like alcohol   and nice dinners    I am open to all suggestions.  This will be the first time that we aren't doing Disney commando style!  We are staying at the Contemporary and are on the dining plan (deluxe).   Can't wait to hear some great suggestions from you all - thanks!   Lisa



Our favorite dining experience at Disney is Cali Grill right at your hotel during Wishes.  We spent our 25th anny there and did it again last year for our 26th too!  Just awesome!  We really enjoyed just the slower pace....no rush to do it all, eating when you want, shopping if you want, late nights in the hot tubs, etc etc......very nice.  We missed the KTTK tour last time but it is a must for us next trip.


----------



## HockeyKat

Joyciemc said:


> Thanks for the welcome messages!
> 
> I actually _like_ the dining plan. We usually go in very early September and the crowds are very low.While I make ADRs ahead of time, we've never had trouble changing or adding things while we are there so I don't feel tied to them. I agree that it's tough to know what you're going to want to eat 180 days before the meal!



Oh, don't get me wrong, I LOVE the dining plan.  I just hate free dining, selfishly because I can't take advantage of it as a DVC member, and only get to face the disadvantages (higher crowds, harder to get ADRs).  


Cheryl, I will listen to stories about your snotty dog noses all day, ok?  
I owe you an email.  


I tried Zumba tonight.  I have a feeling I will not be able to get out of my chair tomorrow...


----------



## Alesia

HockeyKat said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I LOVE the dining plan.  I just hate free dining, selfishly because I can't take advantage of it as a DVC member, and only get to face the disadvantages (higher crowds, harder to get ADRs).
> 
> 
> Cheryl, I will listen to stories about your snotty dog noses all day, ok?
> I owe you an email.
> 
> 
> I tried Zumba tonight.  I have a feeling I will not be able to get out of my chair tomorrow...



 I love Zumba!!!


----------



## book_junkie

mskayjay said:


> Our favorite dining experience at Disney is Cali Grill right at your hotel during Wishes.  We spent our 25th anny there and did it again last year for our 26th too!  Just awesome!  We really enjoyed just the slower pace....no rush to do it all, eating when you want, shopping if you want, late nights in the hot tubs, etc etc......very nice.  We missed the KTTK tour last time but it is a must for us next trip.



ITA!  We do Cali Grill for our first dinner during Wishes every trip, although last time we went was during free dining and we got stuck next to a very tired "angel"...    Luckily the weather was wonderful so we went onto the walkway/balcony and watched the fireworks; the first time we went we were able to watch from our table- they used to dim the lights and pipe the music into the restaurant.

We've also done the Keys to the Kingdom tour, and it was wonderful- so interesting to find all the little bits and pieces that others might not know.  You get a special pin at the end of the tour, and when you show that pin to a CM, they will usually answer your more "unusual" questions- my husband loves to try and find out more information that available to the "general public" from MK CMs.

Another favorite of ours for romantic meals and great wines is Artist's Point at Wilderness Lodge- make a later dinner reservation to miss some of the crowds, and you time it right you can watch the Water Pageant from your table.

We love walking around the boardwalk...  Or taking a carriage ride at Port Orleans or one of the other places...


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I tried Zumba tonight.  I have a feeling I will not be able to get out of my chair tomorrow...



That is the dance one right?  Besides evidently being tough, how did you like the class?


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> That is the dance one right?  Besides evidently being tough, how did you like the class?



Yeah, it's some sort of latin fusion dance + fitness moves thing.  I liked it a lot, actually, although it was really hot and crowded in there.  

I was looking for one other cross-training thing besides hockey to add to my 3 runs a week, and I think it might be it.   

My other new happiness is Pilates... going to try to add that in twice a week as well. 


I find the actual classes work a lot better for me than DVDs... I will wind up sitting on the couch and watching.


----------



## mskayjay

HockeyKat said:


> Yeah, it's some sort of latin fusion dance + fitness moves thing.  I liked it a lot, actually, although it was really hot and crowded in there.
> 
> I was looking for one other cross-training thing besides hockey to add to my 3 runs a week, and I think it might be it.
> 
> My other new happiness is Pilates... going to try to add that in twice a week as well.
> 
> 
> I find the actual classes work a lot better for me than DVDs... I will wind up sitting on the couch and watching.



I bought the home tapes!  When they come and I try them, I'll let you know what I think of them.  I just am not comfortable being  with a group doing this right now so this was an easier option.  Back to walking 5 a night too and loving it!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Joined the YMCA tonight 

Loving the steam room & sauna  
The class schedule is crazy-good and they are literally right across the street from my office.  Going Monday for my orientation on the equipment.  May try to sneak over this weekend & check out a yoga class.  After the past few months it will be good to get back & get into a routine again.

Not sure about Zumba... but I do think I may try the beginners spinning class.  At least on a bike you don't have to worry about rembering your right from your left.


----------



## Joyciemc

HockeyKat said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, I LOVE the dining plan.  I just hate free dining, selfishly because I can't take advantage of it as a DVC member, and only get to face the disadvantages (higher crowds, harder to get ADRs).



Ahhhh, I was confused! I can see why free dining is less enticing if you can't use it. This year we have a great resort discount that was a much better deal than free dining, so we paid for the dining plan for the first time ever. 

And now for an unrelated vent:
Can I tell you all how much I hate having to hire someone? Can I also tell you how ridiculous some people's cover letters/resumes are? I almost want to interview some just to meet the people who wrote these gems.

I feel better now. Thanks.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> Joined the YMCA tonight
> 
> Loving the steam room & sauna
> The class schedule is crazy-good and they are literally right across the street from my office.  Going Monday for my orientation on the equipment.  May try to sneak over this weekend & check out a yoga class.  After the past few months it will be good to get back & get into a routine again.
> 
> Not sure about Zumba... but I do think I may try the beginners spinning class.  At least on a bike you don't have to worry about rembering your right from your left.



Yay on the Y!!

I avoid spinning.  Not really a fan of biking, in general.  



Joyciemc said:


> Ahhhh, I was confused! I can see why free dining is less enticing if you can't use it. This year we have a great resort discount that was a much better deal than free dining, so we paid for the dining plan for the first time ever.
> 
> And now for an unrelated vent:
> Can I tell you all how much I hate having to hire someone? Can I also tell you how ridiculous some people's cover letters/resumes are? I almost want to interview some just to meet the people who wrote these gems.
> 
> I feel better now. Thanks.



I couldn't feel you more on the hiring people and the crazy resumes.  I have seen some doozies.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Joined the YMCA tonight
> 
> Loving the steam room & sauna
> The class schedule is crazy-good and they are literally right across the street from my office.  Going Monday for my orientation on the equipment.  May try to sneak over this weekend & check out a yoga class.  After the past few months it will be good to get back & get into a routine again.
> 
> Not sure about Zumba... but I do think I may try the beginners spinning class.  At least on a bike you don't have to worry about rembering your right from your left.



OMG- you girls and your workouts! I give you all credit.  I never liked going TO the gym etc. I like to roll out of bed @ 5:45- throw my hair up in a ponytail- and go downstairs and workout to a DVD or ON DEMAND has a great Exercise TV channel. And it's free 



HockeyKat said:


> I couldn't feel you more on the hiring people and the crazy resumes.  I have seen some doozies.



I loved hearing all of you tell the stories of resumes you received and the interviews that parents joined in on They were unbelievable!

TGIF!


----------



## Bushmills

Whew - this week has been wiggity wiggity whack (yep, kicking it old school, yo).  It's Friday, and not a moment too soon.  A co-worker brought me in some fresh mint from their garden, so it's mint juleps for Bushmills this weekend!

Trying to catch up on all the posts, but maybe I can just summarize by saying: welcome to the newcomers of the thread!  Congrats to everyone who's booked, planning, or is currently doing cool stuff!  I totally agree, hmm, not sure, about 16, a sort of "off mauve", and macadamia nuts.  There, that should have covered all my responses to previous threads.
Cheers,
Bushmills

PS - Weekend plans anyone??


----------



## Bushmills

Almost.....


----------



## Bushmills

At.....


----------



## Bushmills

100 posts - woo hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

Bushmills said:


> PS - Weekend plans anyone??



not much. hitting up Old Navy first thing in the morning to hopefully score some $2 tanks. Going to look at possibly buying another pair of Toms shoes amd depending on the heat/humidity we might go to the zoo this weekend. The zoo just got a capybara and I wanna go see it.


----------



## Bushmills

Shyvioletisme said:


> not much. hitting up Old Navy first thing in the morning to hopefully score some $2 tanks. Going to look at possibly buying another pair of Toms shoes amd depending on the heat/humidity we might go to the zoo this weekend. The zoo just got a capybara and I wanna go see it.



With all that shopping, are you planning a solo trip, or pulling along Mr Shyviolet to carry stuff and feign interest? 

Zoo is always fun (that and museums / science centres) - hope you have great weather for it.  I had capybara once - itchy as all get out, but a few shots from the doc and I was right as rain.

Anyone ever see "Old School"?  Love the "busy weekend / bed, bath, and beyond" spiel.


----------



## maddhatir

Bushmills said:


> 100 posts - woo hoo!!!!!!!!



Cheater, cheater!  Congrats!




Shyvioletisme said:


> not much. hitting up Old Navy first thing in the morning to hopefully score some $2 tanks. Going to look at possibly buying another pair of Toms shoes amd depending on the heat/humidity we might go to the zoo this weekend. The zoo just got a capybara and I wanna go see it.



I need to get to Old Navy soon- I have a gift card burning a hole in my wallet!

When DH and I were in Mexico a few years ago- we saw a bunch of (what looked like) capybaras. They were all over the resort. Our room was on the ground level. We were having breakfast outside and one came up to us. I jumped on the lounge chair Like that would help if he lunged at me But he just stared for a while and went about his business. 



Bushmills said:


> Anyone ever see "Old School"?  .



GREAT movie!  You're my boy Blue!


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> OMG- you girls and your workouts! I give you all credit.  I never liked going TO the gym etc. I like to roll out of bed @ 5:45- throw my hair up in a ponytail- and go downstairs and workout to a DVD or ON DEMAND has a great Exercise TV channel. And it's free
> 
> 
> 
> I loved hearing all of you tell the stories of resumes you received and the interviews that parents joined in on They were unbelievable!
> 
> TGIF!



I like rolling out of bed at 9:15AM, going to work, and hitting the gym at lunch.  

I am just terrible at following a class on the on-demand or DVD level.  I get bored, or don't push myself because no-one is watching but the cats (who are pretty much going WTH??). 



Shyvioletisme said:


> not much. hitting up Old Navy first thing in the morning to hopefully score some $2 tanks. Going to look at possibly buying another pair of Toms shoes amd depending on the heat/humidity we might go to the zoo this weekend. The zoo just got a capybara and I wanna go see it.



I got some of those thanks to you and your FB post on clearance racks!!  That was SO awesome btw, I am wearing a pair of $8 pants today that I got from that excursion.   I was also way thrilled at the $2.50 running skirt (those puppies are EXPENSIVE other places).  

I think my lunch break is going to be Kohl's and a 20% coupon. 


I have had WAAAAAAY too much caffeine today....


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> OMG- you girls and your workouts! I give you all credit.  I never liked going TO the gym etc. I like to roll out of bed @ 5:45- throw my hair up in a ponytail- and go downstairs and workout to a DVD or ON DEMAND has a great Exercise TV channel. And it's free


And see... I'm the total opposite, if I were doing it at home it would never happen.  But now that I'm actually paying money for that membership, if I don't use it I feel guilty.  I guess what ever motivates you as long as you do it. 



Bushmills said:


> A co-worker brought me in some fresh mint from their garden, so it's mint juleps for Bushmills this weekend!






Bushmills said:


> PS - Weekend plans anyone??


Yeah - coming over to your place for mint juleps!  



Bushmills said:


> 100 posts - woo hoo!!!!!!!!


Contrats on #100!  


We are heading out shortly for a baseball game tonight  but just now Miss Ginger got to see some deer in our back yard.  I think this is the first she's noticed them.  

Captain Oblivious (me) got home & took her out back so she could do her thing after being in all afternoon.  Well, should have looked 'cause there were Lunch & Dinner and their buddies Tender & Loin (yes... that is what I've named the neighborhood deer  )  I thought she was going to rip my arm off when she saw them the way she took off.  She had to sniff around a good 10 minutes checking everything out.  

I'll have to try & get some pictures... they come right up w/in a few feet of the deck grabing the apples that have fallen from the tree.  DH says it reminds him of that Chevy Chase movie.... "Cue the deer..."


----------



## Joyciemc

Bushmills said:


> PS - Weekend plans anyone??



We're having our annual Flag Day party tomorrow. "Who has a Flag Day party?", you ask?
People in Quincy, MA do! For some reason this city goes cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs over Flag Day. And the fireworks are right across the street from my house. I don't normally go out of my way to see fireworks, but when they're _right_ there, even I can get excited about that.

So it will be DH and I and a gajillion people in our tiny little house. 

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## MorenaSangre

*raises hand*  Um...I'm pretty new here, but I had to chime in when I started reading this thread.  My DH and I are coming up on 10 years of marriage, and are childless by choice. (My kids have paws.) We live fairly close to WDW and visit whenever we can.  For us, there is nothing more romantic than the magic of Disney.  

I am always confused by people who tell me that Disney is for children and that adults are just immature if they enjoy it.  I believe that retaining the wonder and the willingness to believe that magic is real, dreams come true, and the future is brighter than today is an important part of being alive.  Disney, for my husband and I, represents a place where all our hopes and dreams can thrive and we can just be 100% together, free of all the worries and pressures of the "real world" outside. It's a place to renew the magic that brought us together.  

Like several other people noted here, the greatest romance for us is not a rush from attraction to attraction, it's the feeling of romance that blossoms when you're free to just think about each other and share being together.  That's the gift that Disney gives to couples. 

Anyway, my $.02.  Thanks for sharing and reminding me that we're not the only people who adore Disney who have chosen to be childless!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

MorenaSangre said:


> *raises hand*  Um...I'm pretty new here, but I had to chime in when I started reading this thread.  My DH and I are coming up on 10 years of marriage, and are childless by choice. (My kids have paws.) We live fairly close to WDW and visit whenever we can.  For us, there is nothing more romantic than the magic of Disney.
> 
> I am always confused by people who tell me that Disney is for children and that adults are just immature if they enjoy it.  I believe that retaining the wonder and the willingness to believe that magic is real, dreams come true, and the future is brighter than today is an important part of being alive.  Disney, for my husband and I, represents a place where all our hopes and dreams can thrive and we can just be 100% together, free of all the worries and pressures of the "real world" outside. It's a place to renew the magic that brought us together.
> 
> Like several other people noted here, the greatest romance for us is not a rush from attraction to attraction, it's the feeling of romance that blossoms when you're free to just think about each other and share being together.  That's the gift that Disney gives to couples.
> 
> Anyway, my $.02.  Thanks for sharing and reminding me that we're not the only people who adore Disney who have chosen to be childless!



welcome! We agree about Disney...nothing beats a romantic walk around the resort at night. WE love the winding paths at CBR. with the streetlamps and then relaxing together in a hammock watching the fireworks from one of the beaches! WE love haning out by the quiet pool in our village there...we usually stay Trinidad South and the quiet pool is usually empty except for us!


----------



## mskayjay

I hate Disney World.......  I have the most amazing memories ofWDW from when the MK opened and how special it was and really, now....its so commercial.  So why, when I feel sad and depressed do I want to go back even though the trip never even comes close to the Disney of my childhood?  And let me be clear....it is the lack of "I care" by the cast members and the overall crap attitude of people at the park that ruin it, not the park itself.  

Honest, if I could visit the Disney of my childhood, I would be SUCH a happy camper!  I keep going and hoping against hope that the magic will come back and placate myself with seeing the magic awaken in the eyes of a child seeing Pooh for the first time...... but I see the crap they show on commercials, a one on one run up to Cinderella....right.....I am feeling very cynical tonight....


----------



## southern_belle21

Well hi everyone, I'm new to this thread, but DH and I are both childless by choice and we both LOVE DISNEY and LOVE going to WDW!  We just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary this month and we have an upcoming trip to WDW in Sept.  We do have 3 furbabies (all dogs, and LOTS of nieces and nephews haha.  DH is 33 and I just turned 31.  Yeah, I am in the same agreement that Disney is NOT JUST FOR KIDS!!!  Now I DO LOVE kids, and I would like to think that someday maybe we will have at least one (and maybe adopt another one), but so far we have just, by choice, not had kids of our own.  DH and I didn't go to WDW together until our 6th wedding anniversary, the year that my mom passed away, and he had only been one other time (when he was in the band in middle school) so he didn't know very much about it at all!  I showed him how to enjoy WDW and he's hooked  We have gone at LEAST once a year since then.  He enjoys it just as much as I do.  DH is the oldest in his family, then he has a younger brother (who is my age) and a younger sister.  His entire family thinks we're crazy, and especially since we go so much and don't have kids.  The saddest thing is, we have begged his family (his mom, brother and sister and their spouses...who by they way DO ALL have kids and BOTH of my sister-in-laws are preggos together yet AGAIN) to let's all take a family trip to WDW because my oldest nephew (7) is DYING to go...and they don't have any desire to  It's SO SAD because they don't think my niece and nephew (who are both 2 now) are old enough to go... which is ridiculous because my little 2 year old niece LOVES MICKEY MOUSE!!!  They let her watch Mickey Mouse Clubhouse ALL THE TIME!!!  Her 1st BDAY party was themed Mickey Mouse!  NO LIE!!!  Yet, they don't think she is old enough to enjoy WDW enough... so the 7 year old doesn't get to go either.  We have talked about taking him with us sometime when just me and DH go, but his brother won't let us.  They want to be the ones to take him sometime (yeah whenever that is...).  Now we DO take vacations with them all..but it's to the beach or the mountains (such will be the case this year, going to Gatlinburg and they all want to go to Dollywood)  but whenever DH and I suggest Disney, they act like it's going to be an act of congress!  They say "well maybe ONE day..." and I've even looked up houses off-property (*gasp!*)  for all of us to stay in (such as the ALL Star Homes).  It's like they want to do ANYTHING else but go where DH and I want them to.  And I really think they would enjoy it once they got there and REALIZED how much FUN IT IS!!!  Oh well, it's their loss I suppose.  But it gets harder and harder to be around them all when they won't listen to us!  I seriously think it's just because we DON'T have kids...and we are the only couple in the family who doesn't.  Like I said, I do LOVE kids!  After all, every single one of us on earth was once a child, AND I believe that the innocence of a child-like heart is the ultimate force in making magic real  Children are completely awesome because of so many reasons, and we should all try our best to keep a child-like belief in many ways...keep the magic alive  I have just felt, because of the way my husband's family acts toward us, it has really made me wonder if I ever do want to have kids at all or not.  I don't want having, or not having children to be the deciding factor for the way his family (especially his mother) treats us.  When my mother was alive, she accepted us just the way we were, and was happy with us regardless.  It's sad because obviously we aren't part of the "club", and I've already had to deal with both of my sister-in-laws being pregnant together once, but now it has happened that they BOTH are again.  So of course everyone in his entire family is make more comments about how "it's our turn next" and "we need to catch up" to them...it drives me COMPLETELY NUTS!!!!!!  Okay...just needed to vent.  So anyway, I hope I haven't scared everyone off haha.  Hope I am welcomed here...


----------



## Miriade

Hello and welcome! Long post yours, so nice to being able to ventilate some ideas around here with no fear!
I do Agree on the Disney magic (and parks included) not-being-only-for-kids... otherwise we got old at the heart.
I have only one niece, a spoilen rotten
charming girl of 3 yo.I simply cannot imagine my BIL allowing me and my fiancee to travell to WDW with his daughter...even with me footing the entire bill. Case closed.
Well, I do believe he sees me like 'that crazy geek older sister' of his wife and as I am not a mother I won't do as a guardian in a international trip with my niece... really a pity! She loves all the princessess stuff and also Pooh and co.
I do need another nieces and nephews to spoil! I am starting to think I should sabbotage some condons at my yourger sister drawers!
Ona completely OT note: tomorrow Brazil soccer team makes it debut on FIFA wolrd Cup in South Africa. I am Brazilian but I AM NOT a soccer fan. Indeed it's _almost annoying _pleople won't work, business will close, classes won't happen in the afternoon so all the people can go crazy cheering the team...It's like an unofficial holiday all because of a soccer play!?!
See u around!

Miriade



> Well hi everyone, I'm new to this thread, but DH and I are both childless by choice and we both LOVE DISNEY and LOVE going to WDW! We just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary this month and we have an upcoming trip to WDW in Sept. We do have 3 furbabies (all dogs, and LOTS of nieces and nephews haha. DH is 33 and I just turned 31. Yeah, I am in the same agreement that Disney is NOT JUST FOR KIDS!!! Now I DO LOVE kids, and I would like to think that someday maybe we will have at least one (and maybe adopt another one), but so far we have just, by choice, not had kids of our own. DH and I didn't go to WDW together until our 6th wedding anniversary, the year that my mom passed away, and he had only been one other time (when he was in the band in middle school) so he didn't know very much about it at all! I showed him how to enjoy WDW and he's hooked We have gone at LEAST once a year since then.


----------



## maddhatir

southern_belle21 said:


> We have talked about taking him with us sometime when just me and DH go, but his brother won't let us.  They want to be the ones to take him sometime (yeah whenever that is...).  .




Welcome to the board and Happy Anniversary! Sorry you are having a hard time convincing "them" (that is what I call clueless, un-Disney people ) that Disney would be an incredible trip for everyone!

Now our BIL and SIL were the opposite. I am the Disney freak of the family and everyone knew we would be the ones taking my niece on her first trip to Disney I started saving from the time she was born and we took her a few days before her 4th b-day. 

I was SHOCKED that she did not cry for mommy and daddy the whole time! I think she was having such a blast she forgot all about them  By that age she was used to spending the night at most of our houses- so it did not phase her.  

But, after that first trip- she has been there 4 more times, 3 with SIL and BIL and one with just my niece, me and SIL- "the girls trip". 

I think once you get "them" over that hump, their eyes will open!

Good luck!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

maddhatir said:


> OMG- you girls and your workouts! I give you all credit.  I never liked going TO the gym etc. I like to roll out of bed @ 5:45- throw my hair up in a ponytail- and go downstairs and workout to a DVD or ON DEMAND has a great Exercise TV channel. And it's free



I'm with you Madd, definitely enjoy the free workouts in my home.  Our basement is actually a workout room with a soloflex, stair stepper, treadmill & freeweights.  We also have a tv with a dvd & video player for my tapes and dvd's.

Speaking of those workouts, I hit the 30 lbs. lost mark on Saturday!!!  Woot woot!!!



Bushmills said:


> 100 posts - woo hoo!!!!!!!!



Ummmm Bushy....I'm with Madd.....YOU CHEATED!!!  Congrats dude!

And how about making some homemade mojitos with that fresh mint?  Yummy!



zima-cheryl said:


> We are heading out shortly for a baseball game tonight  but just now Miss Ginger got to see some deer in our back yard.  I think this is the first she's noticed them.



Ahhhh nothing like the beauty of wildlife in your backyard!

The other night I freaked out because there were critters in the treetops (blackberry tree).  They were all tan, small like a cat with rounded ears, I could not figure out what the heck they were!  I told DH about them and he said they were baby raccoons!  They were eating the riper berries at the top of the trees, too cute! 



MorenaSangre said:


> *raises hand*  Um...I'm pretty new here, but I had to chime in when I started reading this thread.  My DH and I are coming up on 10 years of marriage, and are childless by choice. (My kids have paws.) We live fairly close to WDW and visit whenever we can.  For us, there is nothing more romantic than the magic of Disney.





southern_belle21 said:


> Well hi everyone, I'm new to this thread, but DH and I are both childless by choice and we both LOVE DISNEY and LOVE going to WDW!  We just celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary this month and we have an upcoming trip to WDW in Sept.



​


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> Speaking of those workouts, I hit the 30 lbs. lost mark on Saturday!!!  Woot woot!!!





Hooray for you!!


----------



## maddhatir

MorenaSangre said:


> *raises hand*  Um...I'm pretty new here, but I had to chime in when I started reading this thread.  !



 Welcome! 



mskayjay said:


> ....I am feeling very cynical tonight....



I am always cynical, everything annoys the crap out of me- and then I think, wait- am I cynical or am I just a $#@!$ ???



TKDizneyluver said:


> I'm with you Madd, definitely enjoy the free workouts in my home.  Our basement is actually a workout room with a soloflex, stair stepper, treadmill & freeweights.  We also have a tv with a dvd & video player for my tapes and dvd's.
> 
> Speaking of those workouts, I hit the 30 lbs. lost mark on Saturday!!!  Woot woot!!!



 Heyyyyy chica! THAT is awesome! 30 lbs!? Keep up the good work!




> And how about making some homemade mojitos with that fresh mint?  Yummy!



Last night DH and I were watching some cooking channel. This guy was making a drink that had all kinds of stuff floating around in it. I said to DH, WHY do people have to have what looks like a salad always floating around in their drinks? 

I like Mojitos, they are refreshing, but I can do without sipping through the mint leaves to get to my alcohol

Tammy, are you getting ready for your cruise??


----------



## KRIS10420

TKDizneyluver said:


> Speaking of those workouts, I hit the 30 lbs. lost mark on Saturday!!!  Woot woot!!!



 Way to go, well done!!



TKDizneyluver said:


> The other night I freaked out because there were critters in the treetops (blackberry tree).



Do blackberries really grow on trees in your neck of the woods? Where I live they grow on an out of control, thorny vine.


----------



## Alesia

KRIS10420 said:


> Way to go, well done!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do blackberries really grow on trees in your neck of the woods? Where I live they grow on an out of control, thorny vine.



I have heard mulberry trees referred to as blackberry trees before, but you're right that blackberries only grow on bushes. Some blackberry bushes are upright and look like trees, but they still only grow about 6 feet tall.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

TKDizneyluver said:


> I'm with you Madd, definitely enjoy the free workouts in my home.  Our basement is actually a workout room with a soloflex, stair stepper, treadmill & freeweights.  We also have a tv with a dvd & video player for my tapes and dvd's.
> 
> Speaking of those workouts, I hit the 30 lbs. lost mark on Saturday!!!  Woot woot!!!



wow congrats on hitting the 30 pound mark Tammy! That's awesome!

So I weighed myself for the first time in a month last week and it's the first time since we moved down here that I hadn't gained anything. I haven't lost either, but not gaining was a big thing. I looked back over my online weightloss journal and I've gained 17 pounds since the end of November...that's really scary. But I'm definitely trying. I"m finally eating less and better.  I"m not walking as much as I"d  like, but I am doing something.


----------



## KRIS10420

Shyvioletisme said:


> So I weighed myself for the first time in a month last week and it's the first time since we moved down here that I hadn't gained anything. I haven't lost either, but not gaining was a big thing. I looked back over my online weightloss journal and I've gained 17 pounds since the end of November...that's really scary. But I'm definitely trying. I"m finally eating less and better.  I"m not walking as much as I"d  like, but I am doing something.



I hear ya, I gained almost the same amount since November too, but I haven't gotten back on the scale since I've started my workouts again. There has been a few too many days where I talked myself out of my workout to instead sit in the sun and read my book, way more fun, lol. My workout rountine used to consist of at least one Leslie Sansone dvd usually two, squats and weights but just recently I found a walking dvd of Leslie's that's called Walk Strong and it combines intervals of cardio, weights and squats or lunges. The first time doing it just about killed me, now I just work up a really good sweat.


----------



## HockeyKat

Tammy, congrats!!  


I am finally back on track.  Lost the 6-8 lbs I had put back in the last few months, so I am down 31 on the year.  

I also have a half marathon on Aug 1 to keep my behind in gear on working out and training.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

KRIS10420 said:


> I hear ya, I gained almost the same amount since November too, but I haven't gotten back on the scale since I've started my workouts again. There has been a few too many days where I talked myself out of my workout to instead sit in the sun and read my book, way more fun, lol. My workout rountine used to consist of at least one Leslie Sansone dvd usually two, squats and weights but just recently I found a walking dvd of Leslie's that's called Walk Strong and it combines intervals of cardio, weights and squats or lunges. The first time doing it just about killed me, now I just work up a really good sweat.



I LOVE Leslie's videos! They're my indoor cardio activity.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

HockeyKat said:


> Tammy, congrats!!
> 
> 
> I am finally back on track.  Lost the 6-8 lbs I had put back in the last few months, so I am down 31 on the year.
> 
> I also have a half marathon on Aug 1 to keep my behind in gear on working out and training.



that's awesome Kat. I'm sure training for the marathan is the perfect way to keep the motivation high to get out and do something instead of sit around.


----------



## FigmentLady

DH and I are childfree and often joke Disney would be better if kids weren't allowed in.

We love kids, but we work with them 7 days a week and have our nieces and nephews over all the time and stuff, don't think we're haters lol


----------



## maddhatir

Welcome FigmentLady!  

Wait and Cheryl will sum us all up for you- you'll see

So, do any of you watch _Ghost Whisperer_? The show is really stupid but I have to watch. I've been watching since day one, KWIM? One of those shows. Anyway- this ghost kid was telling Melinda that they (the ghosts) call the living "BREATHERS"  I thought that was a funny take on the word "breeders".

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## zima-cheryl

FigmentLady said:


> DH and I are childfree and often joke Disney would be better if kids weren't allowed in.
> 
> We love kids, but we work with them 7 days a week and have our nieces and nephews over all the time and stuff, don't think we're haters lol






maddhatir said:


> Wait and Cheryl will sum us all up for you- you'll see


Wait for it.....




You'll find we are mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  


Hope everyone is having a good Thursday.  I'm exhausted, but happy.  Our new bedroom furniture was delivered yesterday, so we got through a lot of boxes & stuff last night now that we have dressers to put our clothes in.    Tonight I am hoping we can get most of the guest room done now that all our stuff is out of there.  

Tomorrow we have tix to see Lynyrd Skynyrd!  
Why yes, we are that old!    It was $25 for lawn seats, so we figured why not?  It should be a fun evening.    

Anyone else have fun plans for the weekend?


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> So, do any of you watch _Ghost Whisperer_? The show is really stupid but I have to watch. I've been watching since day one, KWIM? One of those shows. Anyway- this ghost kid was telling Melinda that they (the ghosts) call the living "BREATHERS"  I thought that was a funny take on the word "breeders".
> 
> Good Morning everyone!



I have watched it occasionally.  It is like a train wreck, isn't it?  Like you can't stop watching.  


Cheryl, have fun at the concert!!  Sorry we couldn't join this time, this weekend is just too crazy.  


I don't know if you would call my weekend "fun"... Sat 7AM 6 mile run, 10AM-noon choir rehearsal, come home, shower, feed in-laws, back for concert call at 7PM.   Sunday we will probably go out to bfast with the inlaws and then send them home.  


I was really excited today - 5K at lunch in 36:39.   Considering I could barely do 3 miles in 50 min at the beginning of the year...


----------



## book_junkie

zima-cheryl said:


> You'll find we are mostly harmless to ourselves & others.
> f



Mostly harmless...  Don't panic...  The answer is 42...   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy 

I'm getting ready for a conference in DC NEXT weekend, so extra work this weekend.  BUT, I've survived the first two weeks of summer in the library!!!  

And, I went ahead and secretly upgraded the room my mom and I are sharing for our girls weekend in October from the a garden view in the Poly to a theme park view due to an awesome PIN offer...  and am having fun with the Wii Fit, so hopefully that'll make a difference...

Anyone see the crowd pics and reports from WWoHP?  I have friends in the area, and WHOA, it's nuts...


----------



## Joyciemc

Blah, I'm working all weekend. The one good thing is that it's the last 2 days of  6 days-in-a-row fun. All I want is to sleep in a little!

Hope you all have slightly better weekends than me


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Cheryl, have fun at the concert!!  Sorry we couldn't join this time, this weekend is just too crazy.
> 
> I don't know if you would call my weekend "fun"... Sat 7AM 6 mile run, 10AM-noon choir rehearsal, come home, shower, feed in-laws, back for concert call at 7PM.   Sunday we will probably go out to bfast with the inlaws and then send them home.



Concert was fun... they (Lynryd Skynryd) played a lot of older stuff   Which is why we were there.  Few years ago we saw Joan Jett & she did mostly new album w/a couple oldies tossed in & we were dissappointed.  
The crowd was interesting... made for some good people watching.  

Hope the concert goes well tonight.  And have fun w/the family!

The rest of our weekend involves unpacking boxes in the shed, hanging shelves, grocery shopping & laundry.  Gee... I don't know if I can handle all that fun and excitment in 2 days.  

Hope everyone else is having a fun weekend.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

book_junkie said:


> Mostly harmless...  Don't panic...  The answer is 42...   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy
> 
> ...




wooo! Another Douglas Adams fan! We even celebrate Towel Day every year (http://towelday.org/)


----------



## book_junkie

Oh absolutely....   Huge pretty much anything Sci-Fi, although with Hitchhikker's visually more the BBC version that ran forever on PBS than the movie version that tanked a while back, even with the voice of Alan Rickman...  we have all the books...

I'm currently debating about these:











and drooling over the new Doctor in Doctor Who...


----------



## Shyvioletisme

book_junkie said:


> and drooling over the new Doctor in Doctor Who...



I  Matt Smith!


----------



## megsablue

You can add DH (27) & I (26) to the list of child-free by choice Disney lovers. Though we love my niece and nephew (and love spending time with them), kids aren't in the cards for us - we like our sleep, money and traveling too much  No offense to those who have children - but we don't want them!

We do have two furry children, Mia and Abby. We've had Mia (a tuxedo cat) for almost 5 years and Abby (the tabby) for 4 years. When we adopted Mia from the shelter, we adopted her with her brother, Max and got them when they were about 5 weeks old (the shelter said they were 8 weeks old - a vet said otherwise). However, a year later, Max developed serious kidney issues and had to be put down. Mia wasn't doing well on her own, so we adopted Abby who was about 4 months old (and severely malnourished). Abby was mildly feral and though she's loved me from the start (she grabbed on to me in the shelter!), she's been much more apprehensive with DH because he's the one who had to make her take pills when we first got her and catch her to give her the flea stuff (which we don't have to do anymore). She's opened up to him in the last year and a half and will now snuggle him if he's lying on the couch. Both cats are very sweet (though have serious jealousy issues between the two of them!), love to snuggle us and are VERY spoiled (our cat sitter tells us that they're two of the most spoiled yet sweetest cats he's ever known - maybe that's why I tip him so well? ). Okay, enough about them! 

We LOVE doing Disney without kids, though we are the ones to take my niece and nephew when they go (the rest of my family could take or leave Disney , except my mom who's a closet Disney nut - my parents live in CA, so at Christmas visit time, we take my niece and nephew). This last time we were there we ended up buying into DVC, so are looking forward to using our points!

We have a WDW trip planned for the end of Sept-beginning of Oct - there for 10 days and hitting the first couple of days of the Food & Wine Fest. We'll drink around the world and run the half marathon. (Both not very child-friendly I'm afraid - proves that we shouldn't have them! )

We then used the extra year's points (well sort of - has to do with use year stuff) from DVC to book a 4 day cruise on the Disney Dream. Two trips to plan at once - I'm in heaven!


----------



## MorenaSangre

FigmentLady said:


> DH and I are childfree and often joke Disney would be better if kids weren't allowed in.



DH and I have broken the small creatures at Disney into 2 categories:  children, which are quite wonderful, well behaved (although sometimes tired and cranky), and charming to watch as they discover the magic that is Disney, and monkeys.  
Monkeys are little creatures who were born with the potential to be children, but their parents sadly thought that humanity was just inherent, and let them grow rather than teaching them anything.  We love children and enjoy interacting with them. Monkeys, on the other hand, are to be avoided at all costs, particularly because their sires are usually rude and oblivious people.


----------



## KRIS10420

Wow, so many new peeps joining the thread, Welcome everyone!



megsablue said:


> You can add DH (27) & I (26) to the list of child-free by choice Disney lovers.


 Somebody else from BC, woohoo!   Welcome!



MorenaSangre said:


> Monkeys are little creatures who were born with the potential to be children, but their parents sadly thought that humanity was just inherent, and let them grow rather than teaching them anything.


 I'm not sure I would use the word "monkey" for these children but the word I would use is not legal on the Dis   To me, monkey = cute & mischievous.

Good Day All!  Hope most of you had a good weekend and 's to Madd and Tiffany. Praying for a positive outcome for both of you.

Happy Summer Solstice!!!!  For the first day of summer the weather here is not cooperating, hopefully it will clear off this afternoon.  Wednesday DH and I are heading off to the interior of BC to go camping with my parents. The best kind of camping where I only have to show up, my parents have a 5th wheel with everything including the kitchen sink.  I only need to bring my tent and clothes (and the bottle of raspberry vodka as well as ) So looking forward to it, I love camping.

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

had a revelation this weekend concerning the whole Lestat quarantine saga(those of you on FB have seen all this unfold)....well I just realized this weekend that DH and I are totally helicopter pet parents... It's totally true...lol. 



wow...so many new peeps on the thread...Welcome to you all!!! Glad to have you on board!!


----------



## maddhatir

Shyvioletisme said:


> had a revelation this weekend concerning the whole Lestat quarantine saga(those of you on FB have seen all this unfold)....well I just realized this weekend that DH and I are totally helicopter pet parents... It's totally true...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> wow...so many new peeps on the thread...Welcome to you all!!! Glad to have you on board!!



A BIG welcome to all the new peeps!!!!

Tiffany- I mentioned the same thing on FB, I said I am a pushy broad when it comes to my kids and their care! I can honestly say though- only one of my cats is a snowflake. He thinks everyone should show him attention and he knows he is all that, the other one will just look you up and down, and will pretty much say %$#@ you and walk away. She is like me

We can be like "mom's" right now and discuss our children's health.


----------



## precious pixie

Hey I'm joining along. 



megsablue said:


> You can add DH (27) & I (26) to the list of child-free by choice Disney lovers. Though we love my niece and nephew (and love spending time with them), kids aren't in the cards for us - we like our sleep, money and traveling too much  No offense to those who have children - but we don't want them!


 I say the same thing all the time. DBF (34) and I (27) arent married but live together and completely agree on everything you said! We love being selfish!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

precious pixie said:


> We love being selfish!!




It ain't selfish if you are making a smart decision for yourself.


----------



## maddhatir

precious pixie said:


> Hey I'm joining along.
> 
> 
> I say the same thing all the time. DBF (34) and I (27) arent married but live together and completely agree on everything you said! We love being selfish!!



Welcome!

And remember, the ONLY people who are selfish are the people pestering you about not having kids yet!


----------



## mskayjay

for the record....when I say I am "childfree" I am referencing the fact that mine are grown and gone and that DH and I do Disney on our own now!    I do think people need to let folks "do their own thing" but I rag my son about MY NEED for a grandbaby!  lol  he is only 26 and is not with someone right now so it isn't going to happen any time soon.    I'm such a conflict in motion!  lol


----------



## precious pixie

Thanks for the welcomes!



maddhatir said:


> Welcome!
> 
> And remember, the ONLY people who are selfish are the people pestering you about not having kids yet!



ha, yeah we get that. At Thanksgiving his mom told me that my eggs are gonna be old soon (she had a whole glass of wine, which is alot for her  )



zima-cheryl said:


> It ain't selfish if you are making a smart decision for yourself.



Our decision is mainly because we are both very career driven, we have alot that we want to accomplish, see, and do. I went back to school recently, I am pre-med and will hopefully be accepted into an MD/PhD program next year. Believe me I am not going to go through all the stress and torture that is medical school and residency only to pop out a kid and have more stress and torture  

I like being able to borrow my nieces, take them out, feed them lots of ice cream, and then right when they are about to scream in fits of over-tiredness competing with a sugar high, I give them back.


----------



## zima-cheryl

precious pixie said:


> Our decision is mainly because we are both very career driven, we have alot that we want to accomplish, see, and do.



ITA!  
It is a great big, interesting world out there w/so much you can do.  We love being able to travel, go to museums, parks, restaurants, etc and experience what there is out there.  There is so much to learn & try.  And the really cool stuff you want to go back & see again.



precious pixie said:


> I went back to school recently, I am pre-med and will hopefully be accepted into an MD/PhD program next year.



WOW!  You go girl!!


----------



## onnawufei

MorenaSangre said:


> Monkeys are little creatures who were born with the potential to be children, but their parents sadly thought that humanity was just inherent, and let them grow rather than teaching them anything.  We love children and enjoy interacting with them. Monkeys, on the other hand, are to be avoided at all costs, particularly because their sires are usually rude and oblivious people.


HA!  I love this so much.  It probably doesn't hurt that I have a bizarre dislike of chimps though.  (Sometimes it's better not to ask.)

DH (30) and I (29) have talked about having kids in the past but it's really just not in the cards for us.  We both admit that we're too "selfish" for kids.  We like paying for our toys and spending time doing what we want to do.  I don't think there's anything wrong with that as long as we realize it.  Also in all honesty, I've never been comfortable around children.  I was an only child till I was 12 and had no real contact with babies or small children so now I'm very "what do I do with this?".  My extended family thinks it's absolutely hilarious to leave me standing with one of my nieces (there seems to always be one in baby form at any given time) but I'm not a huge fan.  I actually feel bad for the baby since they don't really know me all that well so I'm trying to make them happy while feeling really awkward myself.  Augh!  

But just so I'm clear, I'm not a child hater or anything!  I love watching little kids at Disney, and I seriously love reading the character interaction stories on the board.  I've gotten teary eyed more than once, and that usually accompanies a really dopey smile.  I'm just more of a watcher/reader than a... haver.   

I'll stick to my furry babies (cats) Gambit, Gadget and Tex.  And if you guessed that Gadget is named after the Rescue Rangers character you win mad awesome points.

That got a lot longer than I meant for it too.


----------



## Corra

Woahhhhhhh I never expected to see fellow CF'ers here! Awesome!

My husband & I are childfree and want to go back to Disney in the next few years. I didn't think I'd see a "just for adults" thing, nevermind CF. I have to come back and read this thread!


----------



## precious pixie

Perhaps if this thread gets popular enough we may get our own hotel at wdw  
actually for the most part I haven't noticed much pittering pattering, or should I say running and stomping, little feet on the majority of my trips. 

I woke up today truly believing that tomorrow was saturday, unfortunately its not, but at least we are half way there


----------



## zima-cheryl

precious pixie said:


> I woke up today truly believing that tomorrow was saturday, unfortunately its not



Don't you hate it when that happens?!!?


----------



## onnawufei

precious pixie said:


> I woke up today truly believing that tomorrow was saturday, unfortunately its not, but at least we are half way there


Ugh, that happens to me waaaaaaaaaay too often.  It's always so disappointing.


----------



## book_junkie

precious pixie said:


> Perhaps if this thread gets popular enough we may get our own hotel at wdw



I vote we get either a Haunted Mansion, a Hollywood Hotel (ToT Style) or a Villains-themed resort....  

I remember how bummed my husband was when we went resort-visiting one trip to see where we would stay on our NEXT trip....  We had just stayed at The Curtis Hotel in Denver for a conference http://www.thecurtis.com/?chebs=gl_curtis and my poor husband thought that was what the Pop Century was going to be like and swore that it was going to be THE place to stay instead of the Wilderness Lodge that we fell in love with on our first trip, and be so much cheaper...     I kept telling him, um, nope, look at the pictures....


----------



## mskayjay

"Perhaps if this thread gets popular enough we may get our own hotel at wdw"

Oh honey you're so cute.....trust me.....they will eat you before they let us get an adult hotel at WDW....right Madd????    I really thought I would need to hire a security detail after suggesting it.


----------



## zima-cheryl

mskayjay said:


> "Perhaps if this thread gets popular enough we may get our own hotel at wdw"
> 
> Oh honey you're so cute.....trust me.....they will eat you before they let us get an adult hotel at WDW....right Madd????    I really thought I would need to hire a security detail after suggesting it.



Yeah... but it is nice to dream isn't it?


----------



## jennie622

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle!  A thread for CF Disney nuts!  Mind if I stay awhile??

I've been whooping with all my CF buddies for years at WDW!  We still mourn the closing of the Adventurer's Club (Kungaloosh!)  

Currently in the process of planning my 40th bday bash for 2011, some lucky DVC villa is will be hosting that party!!  Has anyone rented one of those specialty cruises for MK fireworks or Illuminations? Thoughts?

Loving all the furbabies posted!  BF & I (co-habitating happily ever after) are proud parents to Sid, an amstaff turning one next Friday. Possibly adopting a little one this weekend.

So who's meeting us at ESPN cafe for Superbowl Feb 6??  Unfortunately, that probably the earliest we can make it down.  Bummed about missing Food & Wine Festivus this go round, it's my favorite time of year!

Can't wait to share stories of kid free escapades at WDW!  Thanks for having me.
Jennie


----------



## zima-cheryl

To all the new folks... WELCOME!
You'll find us a diverse group.  And mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  



jennie622 said:


> Currently in the process of planning my 40th bday bash for 2011, some lucky DVC villa is will be hosting that party!!  Has anyone rented one of those specialty cruises for MK fireworks or Illuminations? Thoughts?



We did my 40th @ WDW last Sept. and it was amazing.  I'll never be able to thank DH enough for such a perfect birthday!  You'll love it!  
We didn't do a cruise, my big treat was the Segway Tour at Epcot & was worth every cent (and even worth getting up early while on vaca to do it).
Can I recommend you hit cafe press's website & pick up some shirts to announce your special event?  And for the special day go all out -- I had the "40" tiara that I wore all day -- people (CMs & other guests) really get into helping you celebrate.  Every bar we hit people were talking, chatting & having fun w/us.  
You are going to have such an amazing birthday trip!  It is soooo much fun to celebrate the milestone ones there.


----------



## mskayjay

zima-cheryl said:


> Yeah... but it is nice to dream isn't it?



Dreaming is what Disney is all about, right?  But this one............oh no they will eat us.  

Go ahead and try it.  I dare ya!  I double dare ya!  Post and ask about an adult only hotel at Disney.  Watch how the "haters of those who want adult space" at Disney swarm you, call you anti-family, anti-child, heck anti-AMERICAN for even suggesting such a thing!  lol  You will get a few who agree and say that it would be nice to have a quiet place to come back to and a pool that is not so chlorinated that Kanye West would come out white after jumping in, or heaven forbid a jacuzzi where you can sit with other adults and sip an adult beverage without having a loaded pair of "Pull-Ups" crawl in next to you......

Oh yes, Disney is for dreaming and I wouldn't give it up for the world but man I would love a grown-up hotel or as I have suggested to them, even just a wing or a floor of a wing even!    I asked about the top floor at WL on one wing being done like that and while the CM I spoke to was all for it, they said they couldn't do it even if they wanted to because most of the King beds are loaded onto different floors??????  So.....move them!  lol  

Gotta stop 'cause this gets me super fired up.....sorry if I've rambled.


----------



## zima-cheryl

mskayjay said:


> and a pool that is not so chlorinated that Kanye West would come out white after jumping in


  



mskayjay said:


> Dreaming is what Disney is all about, right?  But this one............oh no they will eat us.
> 
> Go ahead and try it.  I dare ya!  I double dare ya!  Post and ask about an adult only hotel at Disney.  Watch how the "haters of those who want adult space" at Disney swarm you, call you anti-family, anti-child, heck anti-AMERICAN for even suggesting such a thing!  lol  You will get a few who agree and say that it would be nice to have a quiet place to come back to and a pool that is not so chlorinated that Kanye West would come out white after jumping in, or heaven forbid a jacuzzi where you can sit with other adults and sip an adult beverage without having a loaded pair of "Pull-Ups" crawl in next to you......
> 
> Oh yes, Disney is for dreaming and I wouldn't give it up for the world but man I would love a grown-up hotel or as I have suggested to them, even just a wing or a floor of a wing even!    I asked about the top floor at WL on one wing being done like that and while the CM I spoke to was all for it, they said they couldn't do it even if they wanted to because most of the King beds are loaded onto different floors??????  So.....move them!  lol
> 
> Gotta stop 'cause this gets me super fired up.....sorry if I've rambled.



Tread lightly.... 
it wasn't too long ago we had about 2 pages poofed & a few folks got reprimanded after we ventured down this path when some troll showed up & started trouble. Not sure we should go there again.


----------



## precious pixie

mskayjay said:


> Dreaming is what Disney is all about, right?  But this one............oh no they will eat us.






zima-cheryl said:


> Tread lightly....
> it wasn't too long ago we had about 2 pages poofed & a few folks got reprimanded after we ventured down this path when some troll showed up & started trouble. Not sure we should go there again.




I can only imagine the turmoil of making ti a thread thats why I quietly dreamt it here 

Well today is finally saturday!!!!!!!!!!  DBF and I are watching the world cup and he just laughed and called me a "disney dork". Believe me it was said in a very endearing manor  besides I am a proud disney dork!


Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## mskayjay

precious pixie said:


> I can only imagine the turmoil of making ti a thread thats why I quietly dreamt it here
> 
> Well today is finally saturday!!!!!!!!!!  DBF and I are watching the world cup and he just laughed and called me a "disney dork". Believe me it was said in a very endearing manor  besides I am a proud disney dork!
> 
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?



Well you want to read some *fun* stuff get into this thread with a glass of wine and have fun!  All in all it didn't get too nasty but it was definitely neat to see the responses.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1842776


----------



## zima-cheryl

precious pixie said:


> Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?



The not exciting part today -- grocery shopping.  The fun part of today is a wine tasting followed by a baseball game (local minor leauge team).  The weather is beautiful so good day to sit out, have a few beers & hopefully catch a good game.


----------



## HockeyKat

Cheryl, your weekend is more exciting than mine!

Yesterday was a 9 mile run, hanging out with the running group a bit after, 1 hr Pilates, and a bunch of running around shopping/errands/etc.  

Man it was HOT here yesterday... 80 and 85% humidity when we started the run at 7AM.   It hit about 95, which is cooler than last week, but still feels rather like opening the oven door instead of your front door.  

Today is laundry, some work, and a hockey game at 6:30 (playing, not watching).  Whee.  

Hope everyone had a great one!


----------



## onnawufei

My weekend started early since I decided to call in Friday for a "mental health day".  *cough*  

But even then all I did was sit around the house and take the occasional walk.  Saturday morning I woke up and couldn't sleep so I headed out to the nature trail that goes through my neighborhood at around 6:00 am.  I was looking for the alligator people have seen but didn't see it.  I did see some owls, hawks (which isn't unusual, but I saw them closer than normal) and some... dog like critter that I'm not sure what it was.  I was an excited little nature nerd.

Thaaaaaaat's about the most interesting thing I've done this weekend.  Yup.


----------



## zima-cheryl

On a totally unrelated topic... who here drinks tequila?  Tammy -- I'm pretty sure you know a little about it.  Anyone else?

When we were @ the tequila bar in Mexico last year I did a flight & the one tequila I liked was Don Julio.  Problem is I don't remember the type.  Got to the store & found out there are a few different ones.  They had blanco & anejo.  So what is the difference?  DH thought maybe it was the color?  And has anyone recently done a tequila flight @ Epcot's Mexico pavillion & remember what Don Julio variety they had?  

I want to get a bottle but when dropping that much money for something  I want it to be good.


----------



## jennie622

DBF & I picked up a 1st birthday present for our dog, Sid.  A little sister!!!! She's about 5 or 6 weeks old, 4 lbs and cute as a button! She & two others were left for dead in the woods, my angel of a friend is caring for them until they find homes.


----------



## precious pixie

oh Mondays, I never can get used to you  I hit the snooze button quite a few times and find myself dragging bc it looks like its going to storm any minute. You think that would make me want to move faster......oh well

It was a pretty good weekend here. We watched soccer on Saturday and then went out to a latin bar for a friends birthday party. I'm sure there was lots of tequila but I didn't partake so I don't think I can be of much help Cherly. I know the different names are more than just about color. Have you tried to google it or call Mexico?

Sunday we watched more soccer. We live in a condo and being that we are in miami lots of people are tuning into soccer. Well some of these other viewers don't have HD (we do). We would always hear screaming and cheering about 5 seconds before we saw the goal. It was kinda funny




mskayjay said:


> Well you want to read some *fun* stuff get into this thread with a glass of wine and have fun!  All in all it didn't get too nasty but it was definitely neat to see the responses.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1842776







zima-cheryl said:


> The not exciting part today -- grocery shopping.  The fun part of today is a wine tasting followed by a baseball game (local minor leauge team).  The weather is beautiful so good day to sit out, have a few beers & hopefully catch a good game.



That sounds like a great way to spend the day. How was it? I wont be enjoying the outdoors again until fall 



HockeyKat said:


> Yesterday was a 9 mile run, hanging out with the running group a bit after, 1 hr Pilates, and a bunch of running around shopping/errands/etc.



I need a nap just reading this  how was the hockey game?



onnawufei said:


> My weekend started early since I decided to call in Friday for a "mental health day".  *cough*
> 
> But even then all I did was sit around the house and take the occasional walk.  Saturday morning I woke up and couldn't sleep so I headed out to the nature trail that goes through my neighborhood at around 6:00 am.  I was looking for the alligator people have seen but didn't see it.  I did see some owls, hawks (which isn't unusual, but I saw them closer than normal) and some... dog like critter that I'm not sure what it was.  I was an excited little nature nerd.
> 
> Thaaaaaaat's about the most interesting thing I've done this weekend.  Yup.



We all need mental health day! thats nice having that trail near you. You would probably have better luck spotting the gator in the late afternoon.




jennie622 said:


> DBF & I picked up a 1st birthday present for our dog, Sid.  A little sister!!!! She's about 5 or 6 weeks old, 4 lbs and cute as a button! She & two others were left for dead in the woods, my angel of a friend is caring for them until they find homes.



Aww how sweet!! 



Have a great monday !!


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Well you want to read some *fun* stuff get into this thread with a glass of wine and have fun!  All in all it didn't get too nasty but it was definitely neat to see the responses.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1842776



JEEEEEZUS Karen- it is up to 26 pages!!!!! I can't read it right now, have to get back to work- bleck! BUT- thanks for the link- I will have a lot of reading to do tonight! 

I will catch up with you all later. And WELCOME to you all the new peeps!!!!!

Have a great day- see you all tonight


----------



## HockeyKat

precious pixie said:


> It was a pretty good weekend here. We watched soccer on Saturday and then went out to a latin bar for a friends birthday party.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sunday we watched more soccer. We live in a condo and being that we are in miami lots of people are tuning into soccer. Well some of these other viewers don't have HD (we do). We would always hear screaming and cheering about 5 seconds before we saw the goal. It was kinda funny
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> That sounds like a great way to spend the day. How was it? I wont be enjoying the outdoors again until fall
> 
> 
> 
> I need a nap just reading this  how was the hockey game?
> 
> ...



Sounds like a lot of fun!!

I hear you on the outdoors.  It was 99 when I left for hockey last night, at 6PM.   

Hockey game was fun but we lost, 3-0.   After-game parking lot party was a blast.  


Is it Friday yet?


----------



## jennie622

little puppy is sleeping under my desk at work right now.  That's right, brought the new addition to work! She's so small, all she does is sleep.  We keep calling her Tink for some reason.  Think it might stick!  

Anyone willing to drive to Greenville area of SC for a puppy?  One boy, One girl left!


----------



## jennie622

zima-cheryl said:


> They had blanco & anejo. So what is the difference?
> 
> I LOVE tequila!  The difference is how long the tequila has been aged.  Blanco (or sometimes called silver) is the "youngest" aged 0-2 months.  Anejo has been aged one to three years.  In between is Resposado, being aged 2 months to one year.
> 
> The longer the tequila is aged, the smoother the taste and, of course, the higher the cost.  However, this also affects the way you drink it.  I would not recommend using Anejo tequila for making mixed drinks, margaritas or shots even (although, it's a heck of alot easier to shoot a smoother tequila).  I recommend drinking a really nice (ie: expensive) tequila in a snifter. Enjoy it like a fine wine or scotch.  No salt or lime needed.
> 
> Don Julio is a very nice brand, one that most people would not stumble upon unless recommended or in a tasting/flight.   This is how I have found my favorites (wine included).  Whenever I have the chance to order a flight or go to a tasting, I'm in!  Check out your local restaurants & stores to see what they offer.  Oh! and don't forget the Food & Wine Festival!!
> 
> P.S. My favorite tequila is Lapiz Anejo.  Good Luck!


----------



## zima-cheryl

jennie622 said:


> Don Julio is a very nice brand, one that most people would not stumble upon unless recommended or in a tasting/flight.   This is how I have found my favorites (wine included).  Whenever I have the chance to order a flight or go to a tasting, I'm in!  Check out your local restaurants & stores to see what they offer.  Oh! and don't forget the Food & Wine Festival!!



Thanks Jennie!  That is how I found it... on that flight @ La Cava in Epcot.   

Unfortunately our local stores are all state run ABC liquor stores... not a lot of help there w/the spirits.  But we do have enough local Mexican restaurants I should snoop around & see what they have to offer.  

F&W is on our radar for 2011.  With the big move this year we are not even sure we can swing a weekend trip in 2010.  But next year we are going for F&W DH's parents.  I'll be sure we hit a tequila tasting then (assuming they are still offering them).


----------



## SparkleCee

Hi Everyone! I'm new around here (kinda ... I forgot my old username and had to make a new one), so I wanted to jump in. I'm Cee, late 20's, married for almost 10 years, and child-free by choice! The Hus and I are HUGE Disney fans (Premium AP carriers - and proud!) and we go 3-4 times annually. 
Nice to meet you all


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Well you want to read some *fun* stuff get into this thread with a glass of wine and have fun!  All in all it didn't get too nasty but it was definitely neat to see the responses.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1842776



WTH!!!!? The thread was from 2008 and I posted and bumped it!

I thought it was recent b/c I saw the month was May! Didn't bother looking at the year.

No one stopped me!!!


----------



## book_junkie

zima-cheryl said:


> To all the new folks... WELCOME!
> You'll find us a diverse group.  And mostly harmless to ourselves & others.
> Can I recommend you hit cafe press's website & pick up some shirts to announce your special event?  And for the special day go all out -- I had the "40" tiara that I wore all day -- people (CMs & other guests) really get into helping you celebrate.  Every bar we hit people were talking, chatting & having fun w/us.



Or you might try Zazzle- that's what I'm doing for our girl trip in October.  We're making Princess and Queen shirts, and then our own MNSSHP shirts, and I've got tiaras from Claire's to wear around.  Definitely celebrate and have a blast!!!!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

...and Lestat is back to the vet(regular one this time though). Ever since he got back from quarantine, he's been kinda sick. Tuesday afternoon/evening he was acting ok/eating really good. But he has kinda watery eyes when we picked  him up from quarantine and then he started sneezing a lot once he got home. yesterday, the eyes didn't look quite as bad, but in addition to sneezing, he started wheezing a bit. He ate everything I put down yesterday until last night when he didn't quite finish his can of food. Now this morning, he's only eaten a TINY little bit of his can and he's still all wheezy and just kinda laying around, so we figured it's best to get him checked out. We think he might have gotten an upper respiratory infection while in quarantine, the symptoms check out. When we called this vet(recommend by our Dustin's grandma, who's always taken her cats there) they were told the whole story and that he needs to be sedated for the exam and she already quoted me the price for it. Hopefully he'll get some medicine and feel better and this whole ordeal can be behind us...finally.


ETA: he does have an upper respiratory infection(that he picked up while in quarantine). They gave him some antibiotics that we will give him twice a day till they're gone. The didn't have to sedate him, as he Really liked the vet and techs there. He still hasn't eaten much but he did eat a little bit more on a different can of food I put down. It might take a day for the antibiotics to get him feeling a bit better before he's eating really good again.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Shyvioletisme said:


> It might take a day for the antibiotics to get him feeling a bit better before he's eating really good again.



Yeah, give it a day for them to kick in, then he will be feeling better.  That is the great thing about antibiotics, they may need a week or so to do the full job but they make a big difference quickly.  Hope he is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Merryweather27

book_junkie said:


> I remember how bummed my husband was when we went resort-visiting one trip to see where we would stay on our NEXT trip....  We had just stayed at The Curtis Hotel in Denver for a conference http://www.thecurtis.com/?chebs=gl_curtis and my poor husband thought that was what the Pop Century was going to be like and swore that it was going to be THE place to stay instead of the Wilderness Lodge that we fell in love with on our first trip, and be so much cheaper...     I kept telling him, um, nope, look at the pictures....



How funny!  The Curtis looks like "if they made Pop a deluxe".


----------



## zima-cheryl

TGIF - so anyone have plans for the 4th of July weekend?

I'm sooo excited, I am now officially "off" for the next 3 days!!  
This is even better than vacation - 'casue on vacation you have to do stuff.  I'm "off"... not a single obligation, appointment, to-do list or planned thing!!
DH got us a reservation at some fancy hotel for the weekend so all I have to do is show up & do nothing!  
After the past 3 months I need this and am sooo looking forward to it.

Ashville looks like a cute town (he picked well) and I'm sure we will do things, but the beauty of it is everything will be spur of the moment, as we feel like it.  Probably sounds kinda goofy to everyone... but I'm looking forward to the mental break.

Hope everyone else has a great weekend & Happy 4th of July!  (And for our Canadian neighbors happy Independence Day a few days late!)


----------



## precious pixie

Shyvioletisme said:


> ...and Lestat is back to the vet



Best of luck to Lestat.  We have 2 cats and the one seems to catch all our people cold germs.  Its so strange, but he definitely does not like visiting his vet. 



zima-cheryl said:


> TGIF - so anyone have plans for the 4th of July weekend?
> 
> I'm sooo excited, I am now officially "off" for the next 3 days!!
> This is even better than vacation - 'casue on vacation you have to do stuff.  I'm "off"... not a single obligation, appointment, to-do list or planned thing!!



That sounds like alot of fun!! I love mental breaks too! Life can seem so busy and hectic sometimes so being able to do whatever you want whenever you want for a long weekend is great. I have a friend that grew up in Ashville and raves about its quant-ness. 
I just noticed that you are in Red Sox nation. I just moved back to FL from Boston 5 yrs ago (I cant believe its been that long). I loved living in Boston!! 




I went on a very long job interview at a hospital yesterday. I am crossing my fingers that I get a call back for the third and final interview early next week.  The job is just entry level hospital work, pretty much moving patients around but at least I'll be getting my foot in the door and they offer full health benefits!!! (I pay for private right now and its super expensive )

We don't have any big plans made for the 4th yet. We always do a wait and see with the weather. Plus neither one of us like to drive on the holidays. In our area there are a ton of cops everywhere and even more drunk drivers. We can see fireworks from our apt so we may just hangout at the pool and watch them. I am such a sucker for fireworks, I love them . If its nice weather a friend of ours may take out his boat.  

I hope everyone has a happy (and safe) 4th of July!!!!


----------



## KRIS10420

zima-cheryl said:


> After the past 3 months I need this and am sooo looking forward to it.
> 
> Ashville looks like a cute town (he picked well) and I'm sure we will do things, but the beauty of it is everything will be spur of the moment, as we feel like it.  Probably sounds kinda goofy to everyone... but I'm looking forward to the mental break.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great weekend & Happy 4th of July!  (And for our Canadian neighbors happy Independence Day a few days late!)



Not goofy at all, after what you guys have been through the past few months this is a well deserved break, enjoy every minute of it and have a great July 4th weekend!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

precious pixie said:


> I just noticed that you are in Red Sox nation. I just moved back to FL from Boston 5 yrs ago (I cant believe its been that long). I loved living in Boston!!



Nope, not any more.  She and her hubby moved down here to NC with me!!  


Glad Lestat is feeling better!

Cheryl, have fun in Asheville!  


No plans here but to relax, relax, relax.   I did my 10 miles this morning and the rest of the weekend is all mine.   Oh yeah, and DH's.  


Hope everyone has a great 4th!!


----------



## mskayjay

maddhatir said:


> WTH!!!!? The thread was from 2008 and I posted and bumped it!
> 
> I thought it was recent b/c I saw the month was May! Didn't bother looking at the year.
> 
> No one stopped me!!!



LMAO!!!!!!  You responded to it and got it going again????  Oh this should be good.  I was looking for a laugh tonight....gotta go peek!  hehehehehehehe


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Nope, not any more.  She and her hubby moved down here to NC with me!!



Yeah - I've debated changing that...  we no longer physically live in New England.  However I've been a Sox fan since meeting DH so once a Red Sox fan, always a fan.  Which means we are still proud members of Red Sox nation.


----------



## book_junkie

mskayjay said:


> LMAO!!!!!!  You responded to it and got it going again????  Oh this should be good.  I was looking for a laugh tonight....gotta go peek!  hehehehehehehe



Oh, man, they closed it!!!!  I love the one who kept saying iff we wanted an all adult area we should go to Sandals, and " You can't control what people do, no matter what their age. So you just deal with it. "  

I think not.  I work in a public library, and the teens and kids in my library behave or else.


----------



## precious pixie

I only read through the first few pages but really got a kick out of it. I think I remember someone saying that Walt would be soo disappointed because disney world is for kids and families.  I had to roll my eyes to that one, I am a kid....I am 27 yrs young  so he wouldn't mind after all


I am sooo excited I got the job I wanted at a hospital   I go in tomorrow. I am super excited!!! To make it even better this means that I get to plan a nice stay at WDW during the holidays!! DBF and I watched a disney special on tv the other day and he started to get excited about going and said that as soon as I get a job to book it. He hasn't been since he was a little kid, and even then I think he only went once and was off property. He has always heard me talk about everything that has changed and how much fun adults can have there but it wasn't until he saw it on tv that he got excited. He is most excited about going to AK.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

precious pixie said:


> I am sooo excited I got the job I wanted at a hospital   I go in tomorrow. I am super excited!!! To make it even better this means that I get to plan a nice stay at WDW during the holidays!! DBF and I watched a disney special on tv the other day and he started to get excited about going and said that as soon as I get a job to book it. He hasn't been since he was a little kid, and even then I think he only went once and was off property. He has always heard me talk about everything that has changed and how much fun adults can have there but it wasn't until he saw it on tv that he got excited. He is most excited about going to AK.



Congrats on the job!!! 
and have fun planning....any idea on where you want to stay yet?


----------



## book_junkie

precious pixie said:


> I am sooo excited I got the job I wanted at a hospital   I go in tomorrow. I am super excited!!! To make it even better this means that I get to plan a nice stay at WDW during the holidays!! DBF



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## mskayjay

Pixie congrats on the job!  What will you be doing?  I'm a workforce coordinator for a healthcare company but would love to be right IN a hospital.

Yes, they closed the thread.  I asked the moderator to reconsider and got a "no" which really annoys me.  There was nothing really bad in there, just adults sharing their opinions.  I may not agree with most of them who don't want a hotel, but the rationale for why they feel as they do makes me rethink some of my thoughts on the whole idea.  I think sometimes they close threads too readily here instead of letting folks "air it out".  Even the person who got snippy came back and apologized when she realized how her comments sounded.....


----------



## zima-cheryl

precious pixie said:


> I am sooo excited I got the job I wanted at a hospital   I go in tomorrow. I am super excited!!!



Congratulations on the New Job!!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Good Morning Everyone And Happy Friday!!!

Sorry I havn't posted in a while but sometimes life gets in the way like that!  

Welcome to all the new peeps! 

Since it's been a while I will give you guys my stats:  DH & I have been married for 23 years this July and together for 29, and are childfree by choice.  We love WDW and AKL is our fav resort!  Were hoping to plan a trip to WDW for Oct. 2011.  And did somebody mention tequila??!!  DH and I love our tequila!

Tiff, my thoughts have been with you guys as I've tried to keep up somewhat on Lestat.  Hoping he's feeling better soon.

Cheryl, glad to hear your getting that relaxing vacay.  We just got back from our cruise on Saturday and it was so nice!  I did not plan anything this trip which is VERY unlike me!  But all went perfectly!  I will be posting pics on FB this weekend.

Madd, I'm guessing you have got your trip plans all in order?  I'm so excited for you!

Hi Kris & Kat!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## book_junkie

mskayjay said:


> Pixie congrats on the job!  What will you be doing?  I'm a workforce coordinator for a healthcare company but would love to be right IN a hospital.
> 
> Yes, they closed the thread.  I asked the moderator to reconsider and got a "no" which really annoys me.  There was nothing really bad in there, just adults sharing their opinions.  I may not agree with most of them who don't want a hotel, but the rationale for why they feel as they do makes me rethink some of my thoughts on the whole idea.  I think sometimes they close threads too readily here instead of letting folks "air it out".  Even the person who got snippy came back and apologized when she realized how her comments sounded.....



 And yet there's one in the "Families" board that's ranting on Step-parents that's been going on and on forever and getting pretty nasty, and no one has closed it....  Is it up to the individual moderator of the group, or are there specific rules that they follow?


----------



## mskayjay

book_junkie said:


> And yet there's one in the "Families" board that's ranting on Step-parents that's been going on and on forever and getting pretty nasty, and no one has closed it....  Is it up to the individual moderator of the group, or are there specific rules that they follow?



Not sure.  I appealed to LynneM to leave it open and she said no.  I think they have general guidelines and each Mod interprets from there.  I am a Forum Leader on another site and I know I can close a thread but it takes a LOT for me to do that.  I was really enjoying that thread and the ideas presented and truly believe clsoing it was unwarranted.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Hubby and I are childfree, have 3 weinerdogs and one lovely "Lady" cocker spaniel. We enjoy all things Disney. I am a tad obsessed thinking about our next outing to Disney. I have gone once by myself and had a blast. Disney is just not for the kiddies!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hubby and I are childfree, have 3 weinerdogs and one lovely "Lady" cocker spaniel. We enjoy all things Disney. I am a tad obsessed thinking about our next outing to Disney. I have gone once by myself and had a blast. Disney is just not for the kiddies!




​
Obsession and Disney trip planning go hand in hand!!  What are your plans so far?  Will you be staying on Disney grounds?  Which resort?  We would love to hear all about your planning!


Happy Monday everyone!!!


----------



## onnawufei

Waaaaait wait wait wait.  Since when do "happy" and "Monday" belong in the same sentence?


----------



## KRIS10420

to all the newcomers.  Wow, the childfree population seems to be growing larger everyday.          

lakelandgal70: Welcome and we should be honored that you joined the Dis 2 years ago but posted your first post on this thread.



> Originally Posted by precious pixie
> I am sooo excited I got the job I wanted at a hospital   I go in tomorrow. I am super excited!!!



Congratulations! 

Today I was hoping for a quiet peaceful day off but the roof is being redone so that isn't going to happen, and it's not warm enough yet to head to a beach.  I guess I will have to go do some retail therapy instead.

Hope everyone had a good weekend and a great week ahead.


----------



## zima-cheryl

onnawufei said:


> Waaaaait wait wait wait.  Since when do "happy" and "Monday" belong in the same sentence?



Ummm... only time I can think that works is if it is the first day of a week long vacation.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Wow can't believe it was that long ago I signed up. I am a daily reader of the boards but due to a chronic illness that has affected my brain I am always afraid of posting anything. It is very frustrating to type out something but it not being what you wanted. 

TK I am planning on going to Wilderness Lodge in November for the Food and Wine Festival. Next Monday we are gonna eat at San Angel Inn. Never been there. So yes I am sitting here late at night checking prices at the resorts lol. We went to Beach Club Villas couple years ago and that was our first onsite stay. Probably should have stayed at a Pop first than worked our way up.


----------



## book_junkie

lakelandgal70 said:


> TK I am planning on going to Wilderness Lodge in November for the Food and Wine Festival. Next Monday we are gonna eat at San Angel Inn. Never been there. So yes I am sitting here late at night checking prices at the resorts lol. We went to Beach Club Villas couple years ago and that was our first onsite stay. Probably should have stayed at a Pop first than worked our way up.



  I know what you mean- I have spoiled my hubby that way...  Our first trip together was at WL, and now he can't see staying anywhere else...   After much convincing I had him down for POFQ until I got an email pin out of nowhere, and as soon as I let him know, BOOM- off we were to WL.


----------



## lakelandgal70

That is too funny. We are going to WL in November for hubbys bday but he doesn't know it. He thinks we are going to Beach Club. But I know he really wants to go to WL. Since its his bday I guess we should go where he wants to go hahhaha.


----------



## onnawufei

lakelandgal70 said:


> Wow can't believe it was that long ago I signed up. I am a daily reader of the boards but due to a chronic illness that has affected my brain I am always afraid of posting anything. It is very frustrating to type out something but it not being what you wanted.


Ugh, that's awful.    I don't have that exact problem, but my medical issues + the medication I'm on has left me with a really short attention span and horrible memory.  For example, while typing this post I randomly stopped, and walked something over to someone else's cubicle (I'm at work).  So I can get sidetracked midway through a post, then when I get back to it I've forgotten what I was going to say.  Or I can post something, and not remember I posted it later on.

That doesn't stop me from posting though, I babble on and just hope others can understand me!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

onnawufei said:


> Waaaaait wait wait wait.  Since when do "happy" and "Monday" belong in the same sentence?





zima-cheryl said:


> Ummm... only time I can think that works is if it is the first day of a week long vacation.



Hey now, don't knock a chica down for being chipper on a Monday morning!!!  What can I say, life is good!



lakelandgal70 said:


> TK I am planning on going to Wilderness Lodge in November for the Food and Wine Festival. Next Monday we are gonna eat at San Angel Inn. Never been there. So yes I am sitting here late at night checking prices at the resorts lol. We went to Beach Club Villas couple years ago and that was our first onsite stay. Probably should have stayed at a Pop first than worked our way up.



Very cool we love the F&WF!!  We have never stayed at the Wilderness Lodge but would definitely like to stay there sometime especially since it is the AKL's sister resort which we love!  

Have a great trip!


Good Morning All and.......dare I say, Happy Tuesday!!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hey now, don't knock a chica down for being chipper on a Monday morning!!!  What can I say, life is good!



No offense meant... some of us just have a bit of an aversion to the begining of our work week.




TKDizneyluver said:


> Good Morning All and.......dare I say, Happy Tuesday!!!



One day closer to the weekend!


----------



## lakelandgal70

2 more days till the weekend!  Hope everyone is having a great week so far!


----------



## book_junkie

Oh, have pity on those of us who are working Saturday!    On the fun side, I have a kid at work who bounced in and was so excited to share that she's going on her first trip to WDW and wanted to know everything RIGHT NOW!     So we looked at the Disney sites and I showed her rides, and she asked if I'd bring my pictures from my last trip, so OH NO, I got to talk Disney at work today, and will get to talk Disney at work tomorrow...


----------



## onnawufei

TKDizneyluver said:


> Hey now, don't knock a chica down for being chipper on a Monday morning!!!  What can I say, life is good!


I'm just going to sit here and be jealous of your happy Monday mornings.  

Though my week has certainly gotten better!  Let's see if it survives dinner with the in-laws at a very country themed steak place.


----------



## Kennywife

Hey guys...

I know I don't post here a lot, but I gotta cause I'm sooo excited!!!!!

Hubby and I are going to WDW Oct. 26-31 to POR! We're gonna go see MNSSHP/F&W/WWOHP!!!! Afterwards, we're going on the Wonder Oct. 31-Nov 4.

But here's my really big news. I'm gonna be a..... again. Yay! Hubby proposed to me while I was frying chicken. LOL. He handed me four roses and said, "This is four the last four years with you." Then, he gets on one knee and goes, "And this is for next year. Will you marry me all over again?"  

Looking at various places to hold the ceremony. (We want a beach affair, just the two of us.) I  the Swan & Dolphin!  It would work great for us!

We're going to do the renewal either in June around our anniversary or when Kenny wants to..........................................................................

Halloween.  That would be cool! This was his idea btw to do the ceremony ad then, go to MNSSHP afterward! 

Forget Brideszilla. I've got a groomzilla. 

Anna


----------



## book_junkie

Kennywife said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I know I don't post here a lot, but I gotta cause I'm sooo excited!!!!!
> 
> Hubby and I are going to WDW Oct. 26-31 to POR! We're gonna go see MNSSHP/F&W/WWOHP!!!! Afterwards, we're going on the Wonder Oct. 31-Nov 4.
> 
> But here's my really big news. I'm gonna be a..... again. Yay! Hubby proposed to me while I was frying chicken. LOL. He handed me four roses and said, "This is four the last four years with you." Then, he gets on one knee and goes, "And this is for next year. Will you marry me all over again?"
> 
> Looking at various places to hold the ceremony. (We want a beach affair, just the two of us.) I  the Swan & Dolphin!  It would work great for us!
> 
> We're going to do the renewal either in June around our anniversary or when Kenny wants to..........................................................................
> 
> Halloween.  That would be cool! This was his idea btw to do the ceremony ad then, go to MNSSHP afterward!
> 
> Forget Brideszilla. I've got a groomzilla.
> 
> Anna


That's so wonderful!!!!  Yea for you!  I vote Halloween (like I get a say...)


----------



## onnawufei

*Kennywife*  Awww, that's so sweet!  I totally vote for Halloween, but of course i would.  It's my wedding anniversary.  

I love that it was while you were frying chicken too.  That seems so random, it makes for a great story.


----------



## Kennywife

It was the funniest thing. Nothing was happening that day. I was just frying chicken in our tiny kitchen in my ratty old jeans, tank top, and no make-up.  

Wish I'd have prettied up more. LOL. 

Anna


----------



## DisneyWitch

Wow...it is so nice to know that I'm not the only other grown up going to WDW without kids! And yes, I did read all 59 pages of this thread. 

New to these boards, but here goes. I'm in my mid 40's (and a closet metalhead too...) and so is the boyfriend. Seriously...we are too old to be "boyfriend" and "girlfriend", but I'm at a loss as to another descriptor. We're both in our mid 40's, no kids of the human kind (we haz kat!), both computer professionals for our day jobs and artisans for our side jobs. 

We're off to our very first DisneyWorld trip in May 2011 for 8 days - the first vacation we've had in 6 years. We are kids at heart, but we are also still looking forward to a romantic getaway. We're already calling this the "7 inning stretch" vacation, because it will coincide (roughly) with our 7th anniversary together. I'm all kinds of OCD about planning and just based on my preliminary research, I have even started to plan for our follow up vacation to WDW to catch all the things I know we're going to miss. 

I too have gotten the, "Why are you going to Disney for your vacation? You don't have kids; you should go to <enter boring destination here>" questions. Believe me, if we WANTED to go to Europe or the Mediterranean, we certainly could have. We chose Disney World...and I think it's a great choice.

So glad to know that there are enough grown-up activities to keep us happy and to please our inner munchkins as well. Thank you for this thread...


----------



## zima-cheryl

Welcome!  You'll find us a unique group but mostly harmless to ourselves & others  



DisneyWitch said:


> I too have gotten the, "Why are you going to Disney for your vacation? You don't have kids; you should go to <enter boring destination here>" questions. Believe me, if we WANTED to go to Europe or the Mediterranean, we certainly could have. We chose Disney World...and I think it's a great choice.



You know -- I think some people don't realize all that WDW has to offer beyond the MK.  People think it is just another amusement park w/characters.  But they call it Walt Disney _World _for a reason.  Beyond the parks (which are cool in & of them selves) you have the resorts, golf, shops, great food, water sports, horseback riding, etc. etc. etc.  Which means really it can be any type of vacation & each time you go back can be totally different.  I think if people understood that more they would understand why those of us w/out kids enjoy it too.


----------



## mskayjay

I am so in need of some magic right now......  Life has been the absolute *p*hits lately, family issues (nuclear and extended), work has been super high stress, and house renovations to boot.  

I swear I am just at the end of my rope and if one more thing or issue or family drama comes up I am going to totally lose it!  

I just want to go wander Disney.....the parks, the resorts, the shops, and pretend the real world just does not exist for a while and WITHOUT my cell phone so no one can find me.  Any joiners???


----------



## zima-cheryl

mskayjay said:


> I am so in need of some magic right now......  Life has been the absolute *p*hits lately, family issues (nuclear and extended), work has been super high stress, and house renovations to boot.
> 
> I swear I am just at the end of my rope and if one more thing or issue or family drama comes up I am going to totally lose it!
> 
> I just want to go wander Disney.....the parks, the resorts, the shops, and pretend the real world just does not exist for a while and WITHOUT my cell phone so no one can find me.  Any joiners???





I know it is a cliche, but tie a knot & hang on to the end of the rope.


----------



## mskayjay

zima-cheryl said:


> I know it is a cliche, but tie a knot & hang on to the end of the rope.



No I know what you mean.....  I am just so tired of being made to feel like I am a horrid person.  I've been in tears for the last 2 days over yet another issue with the family and I just cannot take it anymore.  Why is it you always have to understand everyone else's point of view, but when you have an issue with someone, you are always wrong, being overly sensitive, etc etc etc......  Just so tired.....


----------



## maddhatir

DisneyWitch said:


> Wow...it is so nice to know that I'm not the only other grown up going to WDW without kids! And yes, I did read all 59 pages of this thread.
> ...



Fancy meeting you here  Welcome!  I can't tell you how many child-free threads we have had over the years! We had to make a few new ones b/c after (I think it's) 250 pages- the thread closes- so we have to start a new one. I think that still stands, who knows anymore? 

We know exactly what you mean when people tell you go go elsewhere- _Sandals_ seems to be the place of choice for most of "those" people who want to suggest a vacation destination for us.  (Like I would spend a dollar on that place) Obviously those people are clueless about good adult only all-inclusives. Oh that's right, not many of them get a chance to find out, so how would they know. 

I also find it funny that a lot of people think adults traveling with no kids only enjoy getting drunk and being obnoxious.  I would love to meet the child free people they know- wait- actually, no thanks, I really wouldn't like to meet them. I am sure they would annoy me.  

DH and I try and do Mexico vacations in between our Disney stays! He likes the sun, beach and ocean- I love Disney, so we do both! It's all about compromise.  I can tell you, our next trip with be #17 (I think. I am losing count) and we have not done everything there is to do in Disney. I was just talking to DH today about our upcoming trip. After 16 trips, we have NEVER done Kali River Rapids!! I said- "get ready to get DRENCHED baby! b/c we are riding it!" 

You say you are already planning trip #2 to see the things you missed on #1- Let me tell you, 2 trips will not make a dent in all the things you can do there!!!  

I am curious- what made you decide to go to Disney now?



mskayjay said:


> No I know what you mean.....  I am just so tired of being made to feel like I am a horrid person.  I've been in tears for the last 2 days over yet another issue with the family and I just cannot take it anymore.  Why is it you always have to understand everyone else's point of view, but when you have an issue with someone, you are always wrong, being overly sensitive, etc etc etc......  Just so tired.....



Karen, I am so sorry you are going through some rotten stuff right now.  I hope things get better for you soon.

I also want to say Welcome to the thread to so many of you that have been popping in and saying "hi" I can't keep up!!

Just a little story from the weekend. I went yardsaling on Sat. As I was walking up to this house, I could hear a conversation between the people who lived there. It was the mother and her 2 teenage sons. The one was 18. I know this b/c the conversation was about how the 18 yr old son wanted a child! I heard his brother saying "but you are only 18" his mother added "how are you going to take care of a child? You are 18, you live at home and you don't have a job!"  It didn't sound like this 18 yr old's girlfriend accidentally got pregnant and he had to make a choice. It sounded as if this kid WANTED a child. As the mother saw me getting closer she said- "we will talk about this later" I said to her "don't let me interrupt. I don't know how 2 adults can afford a child these days" She agreed. 

We started talking and she said it! The words I am sure ALL of us child free people have heard during some of the conversations we have with parents. "_If I had to do it all over again......_" and she threw in the "_Don't get me wrong, I love my kids........_" If I had a nickel for everytime I heard this, I would be rich. 

I would never think _any_ of these people do not love their children- but sometimes I feel bad for those who say to me, "if I had to do it all over again...." the way they _say it_, it sounds to me like they were/are "trapped"  

Why don't people think a little more about such a huge, life changing decision? It's not like getting a goldfish!


----------



## onnawufei

mskayjay said:


> I am so in need of some magic right now......  Life has been the absolute *p*hits lately, family issues (nuclear and extended), work has been super high stress, and house renovations to boot.
> 
> I swear I am just at the end of my rope and if one more thing or issue or family drama comes up I am going to totally lose it!
> 
> I just want to go wander Disney.....the parks, the resorts, the shops, and pretend the real world just does not exist for a while and WITHOUT my cell phone so no one can find me.  Any joiners???


Ugh, s for you.

I'm all for just taking a really long nap until it's Disney time.


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> I would never think _any_ of these people do not love their children- but sometimes I feel bad for those who say to me, "if I had to do it all over again...." the way they _say it_, it sounds to me like they were/are "trapped"
> 
> Why don't people think a little more about such a huge, life changing decision? It's not like getting a goldfish!



As a mother, I couldn't agree more! I have to say I have never, even for a second, thought, "If I had to do it all over again..." but I know plenty of people who have. Honestly, that's the only thing that stopped from having a second one. What if I had another one and it was a dud? Let's be honest it can happen. We've all seen them -- the kid's that make you pity their parents. I can't tell you how many people feel the need to question my decision to only have one child. Then again, I guess I don't have to. Most of you already know what that's like.

That's actually how I ended up with you guys. I was so sick and tired of hearing, "You need to have a few more of those." and, "Carly needs a brother or sister." and, of course, the all time favorite, "It's really selfish of you to make Carly an only child." I was about ready to stab someone when I found your thread and you were all discussing how people felt the need to constantly comment on your reproductive choices. 

So, thanks for keeping me out of jail.


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> What if I had another one and *it was a dud*? Let's be honest it can happen.



OMG Alesia!!! I am peeing  That never crossed my mind. I always thought they meant, they would like the freedom and less responsibility.  



> So, thanks for keeping me out of jail.



 We are here for ya! Even if you need bail money!


----------



## book_junkie

maddhatir said:


> We are here for ya! Even if you need bail money!


Good friends bail you out of jail...  Great friends are in the cell next to you saying, Hey, did you see that?!?!?!

I can see where you're coming from.  I had a really rough day at work today (which is why I'm up at midnight).  Kid about 5, in the same clothes he was in on Saturday, smelling like he's been in the same clothes, at the library all day, just hanging out.  Was able to get the free lunch they offer during the weekdays during the summer because we're in a shared community building, but no dinner, and bored stiff- wanting to do anything to be useful to someone.  His father was home, but sent him to the library to be out underfoot "cuz I'm a bother; am I botherin you Miss?".  
No honey  you are now my super assistant.  Made him a badge and he felt important the rest of the day, gave him little things to do, including coloring decorations for my walls.  But how can you treat your kid like that?!?!?!?


----------



## maddhatir

book_junkie said:


> Good friends bail you out of jail...  Great friends are in the cell next to you saying, Hey, did you see that?!?!?!



I always heard it this way......
"A good friend will come bail you out of jail, but a true friend will be sitting next to you saying...'Damn, that was fun!'" ...




> I can see where you're coming from.  I had a really rough day at work today (which is why I'm up at midnight).  Kid about 5, in the same clothes he was in on Saturday, smelling like he's been in the same clothes, at the library all day, just hanging out.  Was able to get the free lunch they offer during the weekdays during the summer because we're in a shared community building, but no dinner, and bored stiff- wanting to do anything to be useful to someone.  His father was home, but sent him to the library to be out underfoot "*cuz I'm a bother; am I botherin you Miss?*".
> No honey  you are now my super assistant.  Made him a badge and he felt important the rest of the day, gave him little things to do, including coloring decorations for my walls.  But how can you treat your kid like that?!?!?!?



 That is SO sad, and disgusting!

What you did was so nice


----------



## onnawufei

That is horrifying!  That poor kid.    URG some parents make me so angry.    I'll freely admit that I don't have the most patience when it comes to children but that's why I'm (gasp) not having any.


----------



## maddhatir

onnawufei said:


> That is horrifying!  That poor kid.    URG some parents make me so angry.    I'll freely admit that I don't have the most patience when it comes to children but that's why I'm (gasp) not having any.



ITA. 

A few months back I was at SIL's house. She was having a party and a bunch of my niece's friends were there (she is 8) well, the kids were not being very nice to this one little girl. It broke my heart!!! She was so cool, adorable and sweet! So, we told her to come hang with the grown ups. 

I think that was the very FIRST time I ever said I would like to take a kid home with me b/c they were so cute I know!   
I think like book junkie, it was just a moment of weakness It's rare, but it can happen!


----------



## book_junkie

My hubby and I agree...  it's not weakness...  my job is birth control...    He helps out ever so often, and meets me for dinners since I work late three days out of 5 that I work, and that's enough "kid time" for him.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I alway see tons of cute kids when we go out, esp at Disney. I also say to hubby don't you want one. His answer is always NO!  He says he is tooo old to have a kid. There are times when I think I really would like to have a kid but then I couldn't sleep in or watch True Blood or listen to Stern. You know things like that so I guess I am a bit selfish. 

My mother really should have been childfree. She is always telling us she shouldn't have had kids. Thanks mom!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I alway see tons of cute kids when we go out, esp at Disney. I also say to hubby don't you want one. His answer is always NO!  He says he is tooo old to have a kid. There are times when I think I really would like to have a kid but then I couldn't sleep in or watch True Blood or listen to Stern. You know things like that so I guess I am a bit selfish.



I must admit, I never said "I think I want one of my own" or "don't you want one of your own?" 

Me and a friend of mine used to have this conversation..... We are both hockey freaks- need to watch the games on TV with NO interruptions. We said, how in the world can you have kids when you NEED to watch hockey!!?  



> My mother really should have been childfree. She is always telling us she shouldn't have had kids. Thanks mom!



 

Sometimes my mother will say to me- "if your brother was born first, there would be no "you""  
I was an angel when I was a child  My father would say he could hand me $5 and I would say thank you- he would hand my brother $5 and he would keep his hand out and want more


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> so I guess I am a bit selfish.



Not selfish - sensible & responsible.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I was also the angel of the family. I think my mom just wishes she didn't have kids so she would have freedom. She is always making comments when they were that age they couldn't do that or this because they had kids. Well not my fault 

That would drive me nutters trying to watch something and having to be interupted by a kid. Heck being interupted by an adult is annoying. Can't people sit and watch tv or movie without talking. Too much talking going on in life in general. Let us try to be silent like the monks. Oh that would be my dream hahaha. My sis said the other day to me if I would end up in a wheelchair due to my condition and my hubby was dead she would want to take care of me. Um I don't think so. I told her I wanted no one living with me, period! Don't get me started on the fact we would have to provide her with a place to live when my parents die. Ya know maybe we should move and not let anyone know where to hahahaha.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Ya know maybe we should move and not let anyone know where to hahahaha.



OMG- DH and I say that all the time. "Let's just jump on the bike and keep riding!" 

I think I would if my mom did not live with us (she is in the MIL suite we built onto our house) I told her already- "DH and I are planning on getting out of this expensive %%%% hole (NJ  ) within 4 years. You either come with us.....or..... don't. It's your choice."


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Not selfish - sensible & responsible.



ITA with Cheryl!!!! 

I guess if you did have kids you can always send the off to the library b/c they BOTHER you


----------



## book_junkie

then promptly sent back home


----------



## HockeyKat

^and a gallon of cherry koolaid.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Ok you guys have me laughing 

We want to get the heck out of Florida but kinda stuck here due to husbands job. I would love to move to mountains of NC or TN. What part of NJ are you in mad? I have friends from Cape May and they say its horrible and expensive. 

Glad to have found like minded Disney people who also happen to be childfree!!


----------



## onnawufei

I saw that sign hanging in a booth at a local festival a few years ago, and wanted to take a picture but didn't for some reason.  I love it!

Apparently when my mom had me she decided one was enough.  I think I was six when she had her tubes tied.  Apparently I was a handful.  

Of course then she went and married a man with four kids...


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Ok you guys have me laughing
> 
> We want to get the heck out of Florida but kinda stuck here due to husbands job. I would love to move to mountains of NC or TN. What part of NJ are you in mad? I have friends from Cape May and they say its horrible and expensive.
> 
> Glad to have found like minded Disney people who also happen to be childfree!!



I am in Marlton. It's about 1.5 from Cape May. We are about 20 minutes from Philly. 

I would like to be close to the Blue Ridge Mountains in VA- however, DH sails, so he needs to be near a lot of water  I said how about a big LAKE!? 



book_junkie said:


> then promptly sent back home



HA! I have this sign in my kitchen! Right next to my "Hippies use back door- no exceptions" sign.


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> I am in Marlton. It's about 1.5 from Cape May. We are about 20 minutes from Philly.



I have family from Cape May.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Ok you guys have me laughing
> 
> We want to get the heck out of Florida but kinda stuck here due to husbands job. I would love to move to mountains of NC or TN. What part of NJ are you in mad? *I have friends from Cape May and they say its horrible* and expensive.
> 
> Glad to have found like minded Disney people who also happen to be childfree!!





Alesia said:


> I have family from Cape May.



Hi Alesia's family!! 

I would not say Cape May is horrible as in "ew"- it is actually pretty, now horribly expensive- YES!!!! NJ is disgusting.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> NJ is disgusting.



Come on down south... we have cookies!


----------



## book_junkie




----------



## zima-cheryl

book_junkie said:


>



Baahhhh!!!


----------



## onnawufei

zima-cheryl said:


> Come on down south... we have cookies!


And humidity!


----------



## zima-cheryl

onnawufei said:


> And humidity!



True... but a lot less snow!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

well it's not Disney, but DH and I are getting ready to book our first cruise!!! We talked it over and decided on a cruise instead of Disney b/c of cost. We can sail out of Galveston without having to fly anywhere. After a lot of back and forth and research, we have decided on a 7 Day Western Caribbean cruise on the Carnival Magic out of Galveston next November! We're so excited as the Magic is still being built right now, so it will be a brand new ship!! We've finally decided on an inside stateroom and have kinda picked out a stateroom number that will hopefully still be available when we book soon! All in all, the actual cost will be just under $1500 for the two of us...(plus maybe a shore excursion and a little drink/coffee money!!) 

We really wanted to go to Disney, but even with a value resort, adding in tickets, food and the cost of flights it would have cost close to $3000 altogether.


----------



## KRIS10420

zima-cheryl said:


> Come on down south... we have cookies!



Or North, we have we....... um, nevermind



...anywho,

Good day everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Friday, hope everyone has a fun and/or relaxing weekend planned....me not so much.  Today I start my first 4 days of vacation then I go back to work for 2, off for 5, back for 2, off for 2.  Next weekend I will be spending in the U.S. but this weekend I get the joy of doing reno's   I just have to say, the inventors of parquet flooring and wallpaper need to be shot  I'll be so glad when all this is done and I can get back to my carefree life

DH and I are planning for our next trip (some year) to go to Paris and Egypt. He's been to Paris a few times but this will be my first and I told him that a must do for me is Disneyland Paris, he is not so excited about that but since he gets to see Egypt, he's sucking it up.  Well much to my surprise yesterday I got an email from Disney Insider about a Disney Adventure trip to Egypt  I showed DH and after a few explicit words, let's just say we won't be going on  that adventure  (for those of you that don't know, DH is NOT a Disney fan and has said he's had enough Disney for 10 lifetimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Come on down south... we have cookies!





onnawufei said:


> And humidity!





zima-cheryl said:


> True... but a lot less snow!





KRIS10420 said:


> Or North, we have we....... um, nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> ...anywho,



Cheryl, those cookies down South are too damn hot and humid I respectfully decline your invitation  I need my snow!

I told DH- "how in the heck am I going to survive down South?" (where HE wants to go!) Like I keep saying- "VA is as far South as my butt is going. And THAT'S pushing it mister".  Men are thick- but I think he might be getting now! I keep telling him RI has some good sailing 

Kris! I am SO there! Now, your kinda cookies I DO like hot (out of the oven that is!)  




Shyvioletisme said:


> well it's not Disney, but DH and I are getting ready to book our first cruise!!! We talked it over and decided on a cruise instead of Disney b/c of cost. We can sail out of Galveston without having to fly anywhere. After a lot of back and forth and research, we have decided on a 7 Day Western Caribbean cruise on the Carnival Magic out of Galveston next November! We're so excited as the Magic is still being built right now, so it will be a brand new ship!! We've finally decided on an inside stateroom and have kinda picked out a stateroom number that will hopefully still be available when we book soon! All in all, the actual cost will be just under $1500 for the two of us...(plus maybe a shore excursion and a little drink/coffee money!!)
> 
> We really wanted to go to Disney, but even with a value resort, adding in tickets, food and the cost of flights it would have cost close to $3000 altogether.



 Good for you!!! I've only been on one cruise but I loved it! Actually I would prefer a cruise that would just stay out to sea. It is so relaxing. 

Try and get a room towards the lower part of the ship- less motion. We had a room right at water lever. It was SO cool to look out the window and the water was right there.  

The food was my favorite part of the cruise! The vegetarian options were to die for! One night I was late for dinner. Our waiter told me he ordered me 2 veggie dinners b/c he was not sure which one I would want! They were both incredible. Your waiter will become your best friend 



KRIS10420 said:


> Good day everyone
> Happy Friday, hope everyone has a fun and/or relaxing weekend planned....me not so much.  Today I start my first 4 days of vacation then I go back to work for 2, off for 5, back for 2, off for 2.  Next weekend I will be spending in the U.S. but this weekend I get the joy of doing reno's   I just have to say, the inventors of parquet flooring and wallpaper need to be shot  I'll be so glad when all this is done and I can get back to my carefree life
> 
> DH and I are planning for our next trip (some year) to go to Paris and Egypt. He's been to Paris a few times but this will be my first and I told him that a must do for me is Disneyland Paris, he is not so excited about that but since he gets to see Egypt, he's sucking it up.  Well much to my surprise yesterday I got an email from Disney Insider about a Disney Adventure trip to Egypt I showed DH and after a few explicit words, let's just say we won't be going on  that adventure  (for those of you that don't know, DH is NOT a Disney fan and has said he's had enough Disney for 10 lifetimes



LOL Kris- my DH is the same way. He used to like it and then after too many trips in such a short amount of time- he said he is "Disney'ed out" I am hoping he gets back "in" after our next trip  I think it has been about 3 years since he has been! That should be enough time away. LOL

Egypt and Paris!!!! Way cool!  Maybe you will at least get to see DLP!! Just don't push it with Egypt 

Good luck with the renovations- ugh!

Not much planned for this weekend. We are going over SILs house on Sunday- she is having a b-day cake for me, my mom and MIL. Yup I share a b-day with my MIL and my mom's b-day is 2 days after mine. The family is lucky b/c they can get us all taken care of with one cake Actually my 2 nephews had b-days this week and they usually share the cake too, but not this time. 

SIL said she is just going to throw a log on the cake instead of putting the amount of "years" in candles. The log would be easier. Or, she said she will light the chiminea and we can all sing around that. She's a frickin' riot she is.


----------



## SarRoc1020

Glad to have found this group! My husband and I have been together for almost 9 years and will be celebrating our first wedding anniversary this September. We are child-free and plan to be for quite some time to come. We're both looking into grad programs (so possibly relocating) and are in no rush for the commitment/work that having kids brings! We have two beautiful nieces and a fantastic nephew that keep us busy (and broke!). 

I'm a veteran of 5 previous WDW trips (since 2000) and have given my DH the "bug" - he's now been 2x and is addicted as I am. Our last trip was this past December for our 2-week AKL Disneymoon.

We're also currently pet-less, though I'm hoping that changes in the near future. DH is deathly allergic to cats, but our apartment complex just began allowing small dogs, so I'm working him on that issue 

It's nice to find a bunch of Disney nuts who are not "Dumbo or Die"!


----------



## maddhatir

SarRoc1020 said:


> Glad to have found this group! My husband and I have been together for almost 9 years and will be celebrating our first wedding anniversary this September. We are child-free and plan to be for quite some time to come. We're both looking into grad programs (so possibly relocating) and are in no rush for the commitment/work that having kids brings!



Welcome!!!  



> We have two beautiful nieces and a fantastic nephew that keep us busy (and broke!).



 I just mentioned to DH about 2 weeks ago that I need to start saving for my (oldest) niece's wedding. He said 'SHE'S *EIGHT*!!!"  Well, we have 2 nieces (8 and 5) and 3 nephews (1, 4 and 6 ) if I put away $10-$15 a week starting now- by the time they are all old enough to get married- I can give them a nice little chunk-o-change. No time like the present!   Heck- I know if we had kids way back when we would have started saving for their future from the day we found out we were pregnant. So what's the difference? 



> It's nice to find a bunch of Disney nuts who are not *"Dumbo or Die"!  *



 When I read this all I could see was- 
Rope Drop. Parents in sneakers running behind strollers. Children being dragged. People charging. Pushing. Shoving. The sound of hooves against the pavement. Chaos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And us, leisurely strolling behind all of them, taking our old sweet time. Stopping at the MS Bakery for some goodies and a cup of coffee. Feeding the little birds and the ducks that are hanging out by our table.


----------



## jennie622

maddhatir said:


> Hi Alesia's family!!
> 
> I would not say Cape May is horrible as in "ew"- it is actually pretty, now horribly expensive- YES!!!! NJ is disgusting.


 
I grew up in Jersey and couldn't wait to move south.  Finally did it back in '01.  Just packed up my cats, threw my stuff in a Uhaul and put my car on a tow dolly and hit 95S.

Ended up on the west coast of Florida with no home, no job and no friends.  Within a week I had all three AND a Florida's resident's pass to Disney!!

Unfortunately, had to move back to NJ for a few years to be a good Aunt to my niece & nephew.  Two years ago, moved to South Carolina (left all that wouldn't fit in my car in a storage unit in Edison). Like it here but it's too far from the ocean!  However, we do live a sweet house that would cost about $500,000 in NJ!  

At least it's only a 7 hour drive to WDW!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Cheryl, those cookies down South are too damn hot and humid I respectfully decline your invitation  I need my snow!


Well, if the freeze gets too much for you by February you can always visit long enough to thaw out.



maddhatir said:


> Not much planned for this weekend. We are going over SILs house on Sunday- she is having a b-day cake for me, my mom and MIL.


Happy Birthday!!



SarRoc1020 said:


> Glad to have found this group! My husband and I have been together for almost 9 years and will be celebrating our first wedding anniversary this September.


Welcome!  We are an eclectic group, but mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  
Congrats on your first anniversary!



SarRoc1020 said:


> We're also currently pet-less, though I'm hoping that changes in the near future. DH is deathly allergic to cats, but our apartment complex just began allowing small dogs, so I'm working him on that issue


Just make sure before you get the dog he isn't allergic to dogs too. 



maddhatir said:


> When I read this all I could see was-
> Rope Drop. Parents in sneakers running behind strollers. Children being dragged. People charging. Pushing. Shoving. The sound of hooves against the pavement. Chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And us, leisurely strolling behind all of them, taking our old sweet time. Stopping at the MS Bakery for some goodies and a cup of coffee. Feeding the little birds and the ducks that are hanging out by our table.


Strolling behind them?!?  Nope, at that hour of the morning I'd still be sound asleep in my comfy resort room.  




jennie622 said:


> However, we do live a sweet house that would cost about $500,000 in NJ!


Crazy isn't it?  The disparity of home prices the further south you come down the east coast?!?


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Strolling behind them?!?  Nope, at that hour of the morning I'd still be sound asleep in my comfy resort room.



 This is true! 
But we did do rope drop once.  People were rushing down Main Street. We let them do their thang while we made a pit stop at the bakery for some french toast and coffee. We did share it with the birds too.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Never did a rope drop. Just never really appealed to me. When we go we aren't really in a rush per say just walk around and enjoy the day. Come what may. However we are really lucky to live 30minutes away to be able to do that.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Never did a rope drop. Just never really appealed to me. When we go we aren't really in a rush per say just walk around and enjoy the day. Come what may. However we are really lucky to live 30minutes away to be able to do that.



I like to try things at least once just to say I did it.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

maddhatir said:


> I like to try things at least once just to say I did it.



Ok, I admit...we pretty much always make it to the parks in time for rope drop. BUT, we are early risers anyway, so it's not like we're forcing ourselves up earlier than we normally would be anyway. We both run a bit of a commando style touring plan when we go.


----------



## Alesia

Shyvioletisme said:


> Ok, I admit...we pretty much always make it to the parks in time for rope drop. BUT, we are early risers anyway, so it's not like we're forcing ourselves up earlier than we normally would be anyway. We both run a bit of a commando style touring plan when we go.



We're the same way. We're action vacationers!


----------



## maddhatir

Shyvioletisme said:


> Ok, I admit...we pretty much always make it to the parks in time for rope drop. BUT, we are early risers anyway, so it's not like we're forcing ourselves up earlier than we normally would be anyway. We both run a bit of a commando style touring plan when we go.



Oh heck- if you are early risers, why not?! 

I just made it a point on our 2006 trip to set the alarm one day so we could make the MK rope drop and see what all the hoopla was about. Now I can say, been there, done that, don't want to get up early for it again


----------



## jeankeri

The MK rope drop is strange- if you actually look at all the dancing/singing when the train comes in, you are WAAY behind when the park opens. We can't wait for the train to arrive to scrunch even closer to the entry...


----------



## HockeyKat

I am not an early riser at all... with madd on this one.   We meander in around 11AM usually.  

Then again, we try to plan our vacations when school starts back up (Sept, Jan) so we can still get everything done and be back at the pool with a beer by 4 or so.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I am not an early riser at all... with madd on this one.   We meander in around 11AM usually.
> 
> Then again, we try to plan our vacations when school starts back up (Sept, Jan) so we can still get everything done and be back at the pool with a beer by 4 or so.



Yup... we've never been morning folks.  Roll into the park when ever, mid-day break at the resort & then a late evening is usually how we tackle things.  For us it is hard enough getting up when the alarm rings for work so we enjoy having the days to sleep late & have the leisurely mornings.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Oh ok mad that is a good point about trying something at least once. There are probably tons of things we haven't done at Disney and I have lived here at least 30yrs lol. Although we have pretty much run out of places to eat at Epcot. Now on to the resorts


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh ok mad that is a good point about trying something at least once. There are probably tons of things we haven't done at Disney and I have lived here at least 30yrs lol. Although we have pretty much run out of places to eat at Epcot. Now on to the resorts



Downtown Disney has some good ones too.  Paradiso 37 has become one of our new favs.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Cheryl that menu looks great for Paradiso 37. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Kennywife

I am super psyched! I got my degree plan changed. I am now studying Media Relations, which is more what I do anyway and also Photography!!!!! 

I bought my first book for my first prerequisite class. It was $42.  Hey, at least it wasn't as much as my French book was last semester...$162! That's highway robbery! 

I'm only taking one course this semester. It's an English class, so I can get into my PR/Media Writing courses. I'm taking it online and it starts Aug. 16-Oct. 10. Kenny and I leave for WDW Oct. 26! I will be beyond excited by then! We will be celebrating our anniversary/re-engagement/job well done in school trip. LOL. 

So, that's what's going on with me. What's up with you?

Gabbie


----------



## onnawufei

Alesia said:


> We're the same way. We're action vacationers!


Oooh I like that.  "Action vacationers".  

We're not always there for rope drop but we're almost always there for it, depending on the park.  We definitely tend to get a lot done in our trips, even with me having to sit down and take breaks more than I used to.  I can relax at home, why do I want to relax at Disney?  

We're... sort of early risers.  I'm not one by choice, but at some point my body decided that the latest it was going to let me sleep was 7:30.  Most weekends I'm up by 6:30.  

On a totally different note, don't you just love it when you go into the dentist feeling fine and leave with a sore mouth?  Yeah, I suppose I needed to get my broken tooth fixed eventually, but it hurts a heck of a lot worse now than it did a few hours ago!


----------



## book_junkie

Kennywife said:


> So, that's what's going on with me. What's up with you?
> 
> Gabbie



I am doing a secret evil happy dance and trying to hide it until next Friday.    An employee of mine who has been just a problem child before I started at this job turned in their two-week notice, and is finally leaving after a very drama-filled three years.  Even though it means that I'm going to be doing their job and mine, and we're going to be short staffed because we're in a hiring freeze, I'm    and all "don't let the door hit your *** when you leave, *****".  The employee is playing drama queen, holding court in their area and is already checked out of the job, and I'm sure will be having a fun time in their exit interview airing out all the issues that they have with me, my boss and my director, but I DON'T CARE!!!!   My only problem has been trying to keep it all in during work hours, and being professional about it when I want to


----------



## Kennywife

book_junkie said:


> I am doing a secret evil happy dance and trying to hide it until next Friday.    An employee of mine who has been just a problem child before I started at this job turned in their two-week notice, and is finally leaving after a very drama-filled three years.  Even though it means that I'm going to be doing their job and mine, and we're going to be short staffed because we're in a hiring freeze, I'm    and all "don't let the door hit your *** when you leave, *****".  The employee is playing drama queen, holding court in their area and is already checked out of the job, and I'm sure will be having a fun time in their exit interview airing out all the issues that they have with me, my boss and my director, but I DON'T CARE!!!!   My only problem has been trying to keep it all in during work hours, and being professional about it when I want to




Oooohh....been there, done that. Glad I work at home!  

Anna


----------



## SarRoc1020

Kennywife said:


> I am super psyched! I got my degree plan changed. I am now studying Media Relations, which is more what I do anyway and also Photography!!!!!
> 
> I bought my first book for my first prerequisite class. It was $42.  Hey, at least it wasn't as much as my French book was last semester...$162! That's highway robbery!
> 
> I'm only taking one course this semester. It's an English class, so I can get into my PR/Media Writing courses. I'm taking it online and it starts Aug. 16-Oct. 10. Kenny and I leave for WDW Oct. 26! I will be beyond excited by then! We will be celebrating our anniversary/re-engagement/job well done in school trip. LOL.
> 
> So, that's what's going on with me. What's up with you?
> 
> Gabbie



Gabbie - Congrats! I interned in media relations for a sports team several years ago. I'm also heading back to finish my BA in Communications this fall after quite a break. I only have 8 classes left, but I'm dragging them out so that I can start my dream grad program before the 6-month deference window is up on my student loans


----------



## mskayjay

Been MIA for a bit.  Sorry!  Family drama is moving into over-drive and work has been just a weeeeeee bit busy!  

"Yup I share a b-day with my MIL" 

LMAO!!!!!    Me too Madd!!!!  Mine and Mom's was yesterday!


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> "Yup I share a b-day with my MIL"
> 
> LMAO!!!!!    Me too Madd!!!!  Mine and Mom's was yesterday!



MINE TOO!!! 

That's some weird stuff.........


----------



## mskayjay

maddhatir said:


> MINE TOO!!!
> 
> That's some weird stuff.........



No way....your birthday was yesterday??????     tooooo funny!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Happy belated birthday to both of you -- Madd & MsKayJay!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Happy Belated Birthday from another Leo! My 40th is the 7th. Leos Rock!


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Happy belated birthday to both of you -- Madd & MsKayJay!



Thanks Cheryl! 



lakelandgal70 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday from another Leo! My 40th is the 7th. Leos Rock!



Thanks! Your b-day is AUGUST 7th right?

OK, I was reading some characteristics of Leos and these struck me as funny b/c they are so dead on...........how about you?

Leos could come into conflict with other powerhouse type of people who will not take orders and not give an inch, Leos will not budge their opinion, they will understand and accept opinions of others but they do not take well to people to try to impose their beliefs on them. _Leo most often have the temperament of a demanding, spoiled child but this is only shown if someone steps on the boundaries of their kingdom. They react this way because of their territoriality_.  

Some Leos might be too _caught up in themselves and be very self-centered_ but they are never too self-absorbed to help anyone who needs it.

Leo is very independent _but they need something to control_ and someone to admire them and appreciate them

Leo loves the new and extraordinary, they despise dull, regular routines and if this is what they are faced with, they will simply create their own drama and excitement. This makes Leo prone to stir up a situation out of nowhere just for something to keep their vivacious temperament satisfied. (I tell DH I _always_ have to entertain myself)

Leo Weakness Keywords:
- Pretentious
- Domineering
- Melodramatic
- Stubborn
- Vain

I think I will just start blaming my zodiac sign for my actions


----------



## HockeyKat

Hi everyone... quick check-in from Chicago!

I am here visiting a friend, and to do the half marathon with her on Sunday.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> Hi everyone... quick check-in from Chicago!
> 
> I am here visiting a friend, and to do the half marathon with her on Sunday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend!!



 Good luck and have fun!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I think I will just start blaming my zodiac sign for my actions



Why not?  We have to have someone/something to blame, right?  



So what are folks up to this weekend?  Anything fun?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Leo loves the new and extraordinary, they despise dull, regular routines and if this is what they are faced with, they will simply create their own drama and excitement. This makes Leo prone to stir up a situation out of nowhere just for something to keep their vivacious temperament satisfied. (I tell DH I always have to entertain myself)

That is only thing that doesn't match me. I loove dull and regular routines. I get a lot of comfort from that. I certainly am not vain or melodramtic. But stubborn as the day is long. That I will admit to haha. 


So what are folks up to this weekend? Anything fun? 

Probably gonna do tons of stuff around the house getting ready for trip next weekend. Oh and also try and figure out what is wrong with our Roku we just got. Dang it I wanted to watch our Netflixs out on sofa instead of den. The darn thing just kept loading. Ugh! And wash some dogs I guess. Wish I wasn't so anal I would have someone do it all for me


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Why not?  We have to have someone/something to blame, right?



Might as well, I can't use PMS anymore...... 

I usually just tell DH- "well that's just me, deal with it" No blame there, I take full responsibliity for being "me". 

No real plans for the weekend. _Just goin' with the flow_..... But, I would like to see _Dinner for Schmucks_. That stupid stuff makes me LMAO. Zach Galifianakis is funny.

How about you???


----------



## lakelandgal70

Oh I want to see Dinner for Schmucks too. Loooks so silly. Like Role Models. Just fun adult humor to laugh at haha


----------



## Alesia

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh I want to see Dinner for Schmucks too. Loooks so silly. Like Role Models. Just fun adult humor to laugh at haha



That movie looks a lot like another movie I saw once, the Last Supper. Except in that movie, they killed people...

I think it's probably a remake of the Dinner Game, though. I loved that movie!


----------



## Shyvioletisme

Alesia said:


> That movie looks a lot like another movie I saw once, the Last Supper. Except in that movie, they killed people...
> 
> I think it's probably a remake of the Dinner Game, though. I loved that movie!



wow someone other than DH and I has seen the Last Supper??? awesome.


----------



## Alesia

Shyvioletisme said:


> wow someone other than DH and I has seen the Last Supper??? awesome.



I loved that movie! We watch a lot of off-beat things. Thank god for netflix!


----------



## zima-cheryl

OK - anyone else ever have this happen?  You are out somewhere in the real world and you spot a hidden Mickey?  

Happened to us at the Bronx Zoo.  I swear this Nile Monitor has a hidden Mickey in the pattern in his back.  DH think I need to talk to someone  

Does anyone else see a Mickey here?  Please tell me I'm not crazy (at least not for this  )


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> OK - anyone else ever have this happen?  You are out somewhere in the real world and you spot a hidden Mickey?
> 
> Happened to us at the Bronx Zoo.  I swear this Nile Monitor has a hidden Mickey in the pattern in his back.  DH think I need to talk to someone
> 
> Does anyone else see a Mickey here?  Please tell me I'm not crazy (at least not for this  )



I can see it Cheryl- right inside the spot. ITA you need to talk to someone- US! We understand


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I can see it Cheryl- right inside the spot. ITA you need to talk to someone- US! We understand




I knew I wasn't crazy!!  Well... at least I wasn't seeing things that day.


----------



## Kennywife

Ok, just came back from the bridal shop today and tried on 3 dresses. Luv them all!!!!!! Ken looves dress #2 and I loove dress #3! 

http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...-83312_Bridal-Party-Features-Wear-Again-Looks

http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...F12899_Bridal-Party-Features-Wear-Again-Looks

http://www.davidsbridal.com/Product...F12284_Bridal-Party-Features-Wear-Again-Looks


We're going to have the vr Oct. 2012 so the colors are perfect. Ma hated the idea of us having a Halloween vow renewal at Disney, but, who cares? We're excited! 

Gabbie


----------



## lakelandgal70

Kennywife I love #3 too. Congrats on your renewal! That is soo cool. And who cares what anyone thinks right? Halloween at Disney is perfect. Heck anytime at Disney is perfect


----------



## hilsommer

Looks like this thread has been going awhile but I'm sooo happy to find it!  My husband and I love going to Disney (I have converted him, I'm happy to say) and are childfree by choice.  I've been going to Disney since I was about 5 although most of my trips have actually been in my adult life.  We're headed back for a way-too-short visit in September; cannot wait!  (And by too short I mean one day -- eek!)

Great idea to start this thread!


----------



## zima-cheryl

hilsommer said:


> Looks like this thread has been going awhile but I'm sooo happy to find it!  My husband and I love going to Disney (I have converted him, I'm happy to say) and are childfree by choice.  I've been going to Disney since I was about 5 although most of my trips have actually been in my adult life.  We're headed back for a way-too-short visit in September; cannot wait!  (And by too short I mean one day -- eek!)
> 
> Great idea to start this thread!




You will find we are an eclectic group - mostly harmless to ourselves & others. 

Been quiet lately... guess everyone is enjoying the last of summer.  
Anyone have plans for the weekend?  FIL & his fiance are arriving today for the weekend.  Looking forward to seeing FIL, should be a good visit.  (Fiance...not so much, but what can you do?  )


----------



## Shyvioletisme

This weekend is my 10 year High School reunion. Dh and I might make a stop into the mixer friday night at one of the local bars. But we opted out of the Saturday activites(a picnic outside...in 102-103 degree heat with heat indexes near 110!!) We're saving that $30 for other less hot things..lol Other than that, no big plans...maybe taking the new camera out again and getting some shots...I'm still getting accustomed to this new camera...it's really awesome and has so many more feature than my old one.


----------



## onnawufei

Pfft enjoying summer.  I can't wait till summer is over!    I'm not a fan of the heat.

I've been messing with my photography hobby a lot more lately, which is taking up a big chunk of my free time.  I think in four years or so we'll be well enough off financially that I don't have to work (because of my fibro, not because I'm lazy or anything) so my hope is to be able to make a little spare money selling prints and whatnot.  I just have to y'know... get better at taking pictures first.  That's all!


----------



## zima-cheryl

TGIF Everyone!  

One last day & then the weekend.  
Not sure where we are taking the in-laws this weekend, but a bad day w/the in-laws is still better than a good day in the office.


----------



## SarRoc1020

We're taking our 6-yr-old nephew to his first minor league baseball game tonight...you know, sugar 'em up and send 'em home 

Then tomorrow, we're all helping my MIL with her garage sale...THAT oughta be a good time 

Sunday, DH starts his new work schedule, so we'll actually be able to spend some time together 

BTW, we're going to Boston Labor Day weekend for our anniversary - Anyone ever been and have tips/suggestions?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hey everyone long time no see!!!  Just thought I would pop and see how the old CF thread is doing!



zima-cheryl said:


> OK - anyone else ever have this happen?  You are out somewhere in the real world and you spot a hidden Mickey?
> 
> Happened to us at the Bronx Zoo.  I swear this Nile Monitor has a hidden Mickey in the pattern in his back.  DH think I need to talk to someone
> 
> Does anyone else see a Mickey here?  Please tell me I'm not crazy (at least not for this  )



Very cool hidden Mickey Cheryl!



hilsommer said:


> Looks like this thread has been going awhile but I'm sooo happy to find it!  My husband and I love going to Disney (I have converted him, I'm happy to say) and are childfree by choice.  I've been going to Disney since I was about 5 although most of my trips have actually been in my adult life.  We're headed back for a way-too-short visit in September; cannot wait!  (And by too short I mean one day -- eek!)
> 
> Great idea to start this thread!



​


Shyvioletisme said:


> This weekend is my 10 year High School reunion. Dh and I might make a stop into the mixer friday night at one of the local bars. But we opted out of the Saturday activites(a picnic outside...in 102-103 degree heat with heat indexes near 110!!) We're saving that $30 for other less hot things..lol Other than that, no big plans...maybe taking the new camera out again and getting some shots...I'm still getting accustomed to this new camera...it's really awesome and has so many more feature than my old one.



Have a great time at your reunion Tiffany!!  Stay cool Chica!

We have no plans this weekend, just going to do a little shopping.  I am going to check out some of the used DVD/CD stores, I am hoping to find some gently used Disney Movies and looking for a few CD's by Tool, Type O Negative, Black Label Society & Godsmack.

Oh and a change in vacation plans.  If any of you remember I was planning a trip to Key West during Fantasy Fest with some friends the last week of October.  I have now decided not to go on the KW trip and add the money to a now in planning stages Walt Disney World trip the last week of Nov./Dec.!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## yourMaire83

Hey all! Anyone planning on going to MNSSHP or MVMCP? I have never been to either but I am dying to go. I'd love to hear about some of the Halloween costumes you all have planned for this year you what you have done in the past... we are thinking the hippo and alligator from Fantasia. We didn't have any plans to be in Florida, but a former colleague of mine has gotten me a job in Orlando!!! So, MNSSHP this year!


----------



## yourMaire83

I am also very excited about/interested in the different races... I'm definitely not "a runner" but it would be cool to do a 5K or adventure race in a Disney park. My question is... does this group have a running group that meets up for these race weekends? We don't have/want kids but lovelove Disney! Don't drink, but most my friends do. I love to have a good time, embarrassing myself and friends and family. Also, any local Orlandoites have a suggestion for a dog park and weekend farmer's market? I used to live in Winter Park and loved the Enzian theater, Mellow Mushroom, Winter Park Records... we will be moving more in the Millennia/Universal area.


----------



## HockeyKat

yourMaire83 said:


> I am also very excited about/interested in the different races... I'm definitely not "a runner" but it would be cool to do a 5K or adventure race in a Disney park. My question is... does this group have a running group that meets up for these race weekends? We don't have/want kids but lovelove Disney! Don't drink, but most my friends do. I love to have a good time, embarrassing myself and friends and family. Also, any local Orlandoites have a suggestion for a dog park and weekend farmer's market? I used to live in Winter Park and loved the Enzian theater, Mellow Mushroom, Winter Park Records... we will be moving more in the Millennia/Universal area.



I am a pretend runner! 

I did the Princess half marathon in 2010, and will be doing the Princess in 2011.  However, it was and will be with a bunch of WISH friends and a girls-weekend thing.   My husband is not even a pretend runner and really not all that interested, so I get "our" trips and "my" trips.


----------



## Piglet24

Hi everyone!!

Can I join in? I post mainly on the WISH thread, but was happy to come across this one too. DH and I are child free by choice and love it!! Well, we do have our fur baby (labradoodle), Sydney, but that's it for us!  I have always loved Disney, but it's been about 3 years since we were there last. 

We are going again in October for the Wine and Dine half marathon. It will be our first half marathon. After that trip, it's my goal to make our Disney trips a lot more frequent! 

HockeyKat- I am planning on doing the Princess half in 2011 too. 

yourMarie83- If you check out the WISH thread you will find lots of people who train to run/walk in the Disney events. From what I understand they do have meets during the race weekends. We will be meeting up with some other people when we go for Wine and Dine in October. A few people on my "WISH team" have also found running and/or walking partners through the meets and the threads as well. 

kennywife- Congrats on your vow renewal! How long have you been married? Your post said you're going for a Halloween vow renewal right?


----------



## zima-cheryl

Piglet24 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Can I join in? I post mainly on the WISH thread, but was happy to come across this one too. DH and I are child free by choice and love it!! Well, we do have our fur baby (labradoodle), Sydney, but that's it for us!




Of course you an join in the fun.  We are an eclectic group, but mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  

Although I do think a pix of Sydney should be a requirement.  What coloring does he have?  Lab or poodle coloring?


----------



## TKDizneyluver

yourMaire83 said:


> Hey all! Anyone planning on going to MNSSHP or MVMCP? I have never been to either but I am dying to go. I'd love to hear about some of the Halloween costumes you all have planned for this year you what you have done in the past... we are thinking the hippo and alligator from Fantasia. We didn't have any plans to be in Florida, but a former colleague of mine has gotten me a job in Orlando!!! So, MNSSHP this year!



DH and I have attended MNSSHP & MVMCP and enjoyed both.  We did not do costumes because at the time we went it was still hot.  DH wore black shorts & a black t-shirt with a glow-in-the-dark skeleton on it, and I wore black capris, and an orange top with a Halloween themed vest over it.

It was fun collecting candy from the designated collection spots.  When we got home we gave the bags of candy to our nieces.

If you have any other questions please ask!




Piglet24 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Can I join in? I post mainly on the WISH thread, but was happy to come across this one too. DH and I are child free by choice and love it!! Well, we do have our fur baby (labradoodle), Sydney, but that's it for us!  I have always loved Disney, but it's been about 3 years since we were there last.



​

Happy Saturday everyone!!!


----------



## Kennywife

Piglet--We've been married 4 years. We'll be married 6 years in 2012 when we have the vr. 

Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. My mom has diabetes, my dad has elevated blood sugar, and now I do too.  Instead of whining and moaning over it, I threw out the sugar stuff and switched to sugar free stuff. Some of it is pretty good. Oh well.....gotta put on my big girl panties and deal with it.

Gabbie


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> When we got home we gave the bags of candy to our nieces.



Only problem is that the airlines want to charge you $30 to take the bag on the plane w/you.  Did anyone else catch that one of them (Spirit I think) is now even charging for carry on bags?   

FIL & Fiance letf this morning.  Hated to see them leave, esp. a day early.  After cutting the trip short on the front end she decided she didn't want to give up working on Monday after all.  
Passive/agressive is such a wonderful thing....  I love my FIL dearly, but she can be a real challenge sometimes.  But he loves her & I just have to keep reminding myself of that. 

On the good side we got a free day we weren't expecting.  Think I"m going to do a little yard work & then see if I can get in for a peidicure this afternoon.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> Only problem is that the airlines want to charge you $30 to take the bag on the plane w/you.  Did anyone else catch that one of them (Spirit I think) is now even charging for carry on bags?
> 
> FIL & Fiance letf this morning.  Hated to see them leave, esp. a day early.  After cutting the trip short on the front end she decided she didn't want to give up working on Monday after all.
> Passive/agressive is such a wonderful thing....  I love my FIL dearly, but she can be a real challenge sometimes.  But he loves her & I just have to keep reminding myself of that.
> 
> On the good side we got a free day we weren't expecting.  Think I"m going to do a little yard work & then see if I can get in for a peidicure this afternoon.



That's why I fly Southwest!  Bags fly free.  Plus I really like the no-change-fee thing.   I like having the flexibility to change or cancel my flight and pay the difference, or get a credit for a future flight (even on non-refundable).


Boo on FIL's fiance being icky, but yay on the free day!  Enjoy!


----------



## TKDizneyluver

zima-cheryl said:


> Only problem is that the airlines want to charge you $30 to take the bag on the plane w/you.  Did anyone else catch that one of them (Spirit I think) is now even charging for carry on bags?



  I know exactly what you mean!!



> On the good side we got a free day we weren't expecting.  Think I"m going to do a little yard work & then see if I can get in for a peidicure this afternoon.



Enjoy your day!

DH and I are enjoying a relaxing day, enjoying the beautiful sun (yea the humidity is finally gone!!!), and letting the house air out after weeks of the central air being on.  Steak & Margarita's later!



HockeyKat said:


> That's why I fly Southwest!  Bags fly free.  Plus I really like the no-change-fee thing.   I like having the flexibility to change or cancel my flight and pay the difference, or get a credit for a future flight (even on non-refundable).



Kat I just booked Southwest for our upcoming Disney trip and am looking forward to a positive experience.  We got great airfare considering we're leaving on Thanksgiving Day!  And totally loving that the bags (2 each person!) are free!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Piglet24

Hey everyone! Thanks for the warm welcome! 

I would love to share a picture of Sydney!  Im just not sure exactly how to do that??  Is it easy to do?  I would say she has mainly poodle coloring, but has a stripe of apricot from the lab on her back.  They are charging for carry on bags now?!?! Thats ridiculous! 



TKDizneyluver said:


> DH and I have attended MNSSHP & MVMCP and enjoyed both.



What were your favorite parts of MNSSHP & MVMCP?



> We've been married 4 years. We'll be married 6 years in 2012 when we have the vr.
> 
> Well, it was bound to happen sooner or later. My mom has diabetes, my dad has elevated blood sugar, and now I do too.  Instead of whining and moaning over it, I threw out the sugar stuff and switched to sugar free stuff. Some of it is pretty good. Oh well.....gotta put on my big girl panties and deal with it.



That sounds like fun!  Will there be a theme?  On a different note, do they have a Fred Meyer where you live?  They seem to have a decent selection of healthier sugar free stuff.


----------



## mskayjay

Hi all!  Been lurking and not posting lately.  Lots of "drama" still finishing up in the extended family that has been eating at me so I haven't been the best company of late!

Mom is up visiting from Florida till next Tuesday and we are taking advantage of the break in the weather we have been getting up here in the north.  Took her up for a ride on a boat through the Thousand Islands region of the St. Lawrence last week and taking her to the casino tomorrow!  lol  

Hope everyone is having a great time and that you all are out and about with your families and loved ones during these final weeks of summer!


----------



## KRIS10420

Hello Everyone!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









 to the newcomers, the more the merrier.

I haven't posted in quite awhile but have been briefly checking in to try and keep up.  Been really busy with work and reno's on the suite.

Seems like everyone has a trip planned, makes me envious but excited for y'all 

Although our home is a complete dusty disaster, the reno's are coming along pretty good.  We got that awful parquet flooring off and the concrete floor somewhat leveled and ready to lay the laminate.  Got the pocket doors and drywall done, now on to painting. Had our new bathtub delivered the other day so DH is busy framing that in.  He put me in charge of the drywall and painting but I am finding it extremely painful so the process is going very slow. My last job gave me tendonitis and carpal tunnel which I spent 3 months in Worker's Comp "daycare" to help heal. Now the pain is almost right back to where it was in the beginning Our deadline to get the suite finished is September when DH goes back to school and if we don't have any setbacks then I think we can make it

Work this past week has been really bad as our hospital was the one that the Tamil migrants were brought to after taken off the ship Really tics me off that our tax paying citizens who are patients can't get a meal after 6pm but we were expected to be oncall throughout the night in case the migrants needed to be fed Now I hear there is two more ships on the way to Canada.  This country is way too compassionate, meanwhile our homeless population is growing, AARRGHHHH! Ok enough about that

The cat has not quit spraying so this morning I had to follow him around trying to capture his urine as he sprayed all his usual spots outside Took it to the vet and he just called back to let me know he still has crystals in his bladder.  Two more weeks of meds and if that doesn't work then we are back to injecting fluids under his skin daily Anybody want a cat?

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of your summer.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Piglet24 said:


> What were your favorite parts of MNSSHP & MVMCP?



We loved everything about MNSSHP!  The parade was great, the Castle show, the fireworks, etc.  MVMCP was fun too.  The parade definitely will put you in the holiday spirit but, watch out for the cookies that are free.  They were super stale!  YUCK!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mskayjay said:


> Mom is up visiting from Florida till next Tuesday and we are taking advantage of the break in the weather we have been getting up here in the north.  Took her up for a ride on a boat through the Thousand Islands region of the St. Lawrence last week and taking her to the casino tomorrow!  lol



Hope your enjoying your time with your Mom!



KRIS10420 said:


> Hello Everyone!!



Hey Chica!

Sounds like you guys have had a very busy summer working on the house!!  Holy cow!  But not good for your tendonitis girl, take it easy or you will end up back in Workers Comp Daycare!

So sorry to hear about the cat still spraying, that can really be a problem.  I don't know if I ever told you about a product that we had gotten when our first cat sprayed our first home.  It's called Nature's Miracle, you inject it into your carpeting (if that's where the cat has sprayed), with a syringe.  After it dries it helps pull the urine up through the fibers and vacuums away.  I do know that like you cat is doing, they go back to the same spot because they can smell it.  So sad you may have to start injecting him again.  I will be sending positive thoughts your way!


Well the trip is all set for the most part and all I left is to get dining ressies.  We are going with our usual suspects; 50's Prime Time Cafe, Sci-Fi Dine-In Theatre, Planet Hollywood and Rainforest Cafe.  And going to try some new ones; Teppan Edo, Tutto Italia, Flying Fish Cafe, Kuzina & California Grill.  Anyone have critique's, tips or tricks for any of these restaurants?

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## KRIS10420

TKDizneyluver said:


> So sorry to hear about the cat still spraying, that can really be a problem.  I don't know if I ever told you about a product that we had gotten when our first cat sprayed our first home.  It's called Nature's Miracle, you inject it into your carpeting (if that's where the cat has sprayed), with a syringe.  After it dries it helps pull the urine up through the fibers and vacuums away.  I do know that like you cat is doing, they go back to the same spot because they can smell it.  So sad you may have to start injecting him again.  I will be sending positive thoughts your way!



I bought myself a large jug of Nature's Miracle, works great. Fortunately we don't have a speck of carpeting in our house so I can see where he sprays and wipe it up asap. He never sprays in the same place twice (probably because the Nature's Miracle is doing it's job) and even christened the new drywall before I had a chance to paint.  I feel bad for him as I can tell this is causing pain, when I pick him up he lets out a whimper.


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> And going to try some new ones; Teppan Edo, Tutto Italia, Flying Fish Cafe, Kuzina & California Grill.  Anyone have critique's, tips or tricks for any of these restaurants?



If I remember right Teppan Edo is the grill one in Japan?  You'll have a great time!    We celebrated our anniversary there a few years ago.  The chefs are really good -- along w/fixing a good meal for you they put on quite the show.  You will be seated w/other folks (8 to a grill/table).  Just enjoy & chat it up.  We had a good group & a great time.  Just don't lean too far forward -- the grill is right there & it is HOT!  

If you feel like venturing afar & hitting DTD at all consider Paradiso 37.  The bar alone is worth going in to see.  And the food.... mmmm!!  I can't wait to get back there.  

Isn't Tutto Italia fairly new?  You may be the group tester for that one.  You'll have to give us a full report.

I'm going to have to live vicariously through all your trips for now, our next one isn't until October 2011.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> Isn't Tutto Italia fairly new?  You may be the group tester for that one.  You'll have to give us a full report.
> 
> I'm going to have to live vicariously through all your trips for now, our next one isn't until October 2011.



I've been to Tutto Italia 4-6 times over the last 2 years.  It's one of our favorites.   

Hmm, we may need to talk you into going with us in January.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I've been to Tutto Italia 4-6 times over the last 2 years.  It's one of our favorites.
> 
> Hmm, we may need to talk you into going with us in January.



Has it been open that long?  Or am I getting confused?  
Isn't there a new restaurant in the Italy pavillion now?

I wish on the January trip... but w/DH just starting the new job we just don't know how much time off we will have to work with?  And we have to save a few days to visit the folks (mine & his).  Although our trip to F&W will be w/the in-laws so that will be good.  
Of course that is assuming they go...  Fiance was already making faces that a week was too long to be there, blah, blah, blah.  If it isn't all about her & her family it isn't worth doing you know.    I just have to keep reminding myself FIL is happy and that is what matters.  Despite my desire to smack her some days...


----------



## TKDizneyluver

KRIS10420 said:


> I bought myself a large jug of Nature's Miracle, works great. Fortunately we don't have a speck of carpeting in our house so I can see where he sprays and wipe it up asap. He never sprays in the same place twice (probably because the Nature's Miracle is doing it's job) and even christened the new drywall before I had a chance to paint.  I feel bad for him as I can tell this is causing pain, when I pick him up he lets out a whimper.



Sounds like you've got it covered chica!  I hope the meds work for him!!!



zima-cheryl said:


> If I remember right Teppan Edo is the grill one in Japan?  You'll have a great time!    We celebrated our anniversary there a few years ago.  The chefs are really good -- along w/fixing a good meal for you they put on quite the show.  You will be seated w/other folks (8 to a grill/table).  Just enjoy & chat it up.  We had a good group & a great time.  Just don't lean too far forward -- the grill is right there & it is HOT!
> 
> If you feel like venturing afar & hitting DTD at all consider Paradiso 37.  The bar alone is worth going in to see.  And the food.... mmmm!!  I can't wait to get back there.
> 
> Isn't Tutto Italia fairly new?  You may be the group tester for that one.  You'll have to give us a full report.
> 
> I'm going to have to live vicariously through all your trips for now, our next one isn't until October 2011.



Cheryl, we have a local restaurant very similar to Teppan Edo and it's always a good time, we're definitely looking forward to dinner here.  And we ARE definitely hitting Paradiso 37!  You had suggested it our last trip and we missed it but not this time!!  And we changed our mind about Tutto Italia and it wasn't because of the food, it was actually the photos of it and the inside theming.  It just appears kinda stuffy.  There is something to be said about feeling comfortable in your eating environment.  And yes, I AM weird!  LOL!!!


----------



## maddhatir

TKDizneyluver said:


> There is something to be said about feeling comfortable in your eating environment.  And yes, I AM weird!  LOL!!!



I can't sit at a table the middle of a restaurant. It has to be a booth or a table along the wall. And not one of those long booths along the wall that you have to share with other people. It has to be all my own

I have not been around here in a really long time and THIS is what I pop in to say


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> And we changed our mind about Tutto Italia and it wasn't because of the food, it was actually the photos of it and the inside theming.  It just appears kinda stuffy.  There is something to be said about feeling comfortable in your eating environment.  And yes, I AM weird!  LOL!!!


I totally get what you mean.  If you can't relax you really can't enjoy your meal.  A snobby or snooty waiter/waitress can have the same effect.  Just takes all the enjoyment out of it.




maddhatir said:


> I can't sit at a table the middle of a restaurant. It has to be a booth or a table along the wall. And not one of those long booths along the wall that you have to share with other people. It has to be all my own
> 
> I have not been around here in a really long time and THIS is what I pop in to say


At least you stopped by.


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Good Morning Everyone!!

Thanks guys!  I don't feel so bad now about changing those Tutto Italia ressies since you guys feel the same way about comfort in a restaurant.  Madd I'm with you, I prefer seating in a booth or tables around the wall too.  And ditto to what Cheryl said.  So good to see you!

Well I was able to get some good ressies at the times we prefer considering the short amount of time until the trip!  Can you believe I snagged 8:35 p.m. ressies at Cinderella's Royal Table for our first full day?!  DH and I have never eaten there and finally decided we were going to do it if we could get the ressies.  Yeah for us!!!   When I get my itinerary in order I will post the rest of them.

Hope everyone is having a great start to their week!


----------



## HockeyKat

I love Tutto Italia!  Maybe I am stuffy.   

I have never really found the wait staff or atmosphere to be stuffy once you are seated.   Everyone there has always been super nice, even to my vaguely rude (cognitive "issues") father-in-law.  

They have the *best* dessert there, too.   


However, I know what you mean about a restaurant's atmosphere turning you off.   Honestly, the whole Grand Floridian in general turns me off as a hotel/resort... just too, fussy, or something.   I do love Narcoosee's, though.


----------



## zima-cheryl

TKDizneyluver said:


> Well I was able to get some good ressies at the times we prefer considering the short amount of time until the trip!  Can you believe I snagged 8:35 p.m. ressies at Cinderella's Royal Table for our first full day?!


I'm not surprised really - I think being a smaller group makes it easier for you to find openings & options than the standard, larger groups.  
Plus you are venturing into the off season now & it just isn't as tough to get an ADR as during peak season.



HockeyKat said:


> I love Tutto Italia!  Maybe I am stuffy.
> 
> I have never really found the wait staff or atmosphere to be stuffy once you are seated.   Everyone there has always been super nice, even to my vaguely rude (cognitive "issues") father-in-law.
> 
> They have the *best* dessert there, too.
> 
> 
> However, I know what you mean about a restaurant's atmosphere turning you off.   Honestly, the whole Grand Floridian in general turns me off as a hotel/resort... just too, fussy, or something.   I do love Narcoosee's, though.


I wasn't trying to imply Tutto Italia had stuff staff.... sorry if it came off that way.  I just meant in general @ WDW or in the real world.  Ond of those snob types can just ruin any meal out.  

Everyone have a great week.  I'm still officially "off" from work until 1pm.  Got Miss Ginger home from the spa & was very glad to see my baby girl.  Now I need to get some laundry done & run to the store for a few groceries.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> I'm not surprised really - I think being a smaller group makes it easier for you to find openings & options than the standard, larger groups.
> Plus you are venturing into the off season now & it just isn't as tough to get an ADR as during peak season.
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to imply Tutto Italia had stuff staff.... sorry if it came off that way.  I just meant in general @ WDW or in the real world.  Ond of those snob types can just ruin any meal out.
> 
> Everyone have a great week.  I'm still officially "off" from work until 1pm.  Got Miss Ginger home from the spa & was very glad to see my baby girl.  Now I need to get some laundry done & run to the store for a few groceries.



I know you weren't, just sharing my experiences there.   

I am officially at work, but working from the beach.   Unfortunately, it's raining so the kids (4 and 6) and family are also in the house.  How in the H!!L do people deal with this on a regular basis???


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I am officially at work, but working from the beach.   Unfortunately, it's raining so the kids (4 and 6) and family are also in the house.  How in the H!!L do people deal with this on a regular basis???



I have no idea?!?!  Insanity comes to mind.  

Still "working" w/an ocean view can't suck!  
Where are you all?  North, Middle or South?  
If close enough suggest they head over to Maneto (sp?) and hit the aquarium.  Very interesting -- we stopped yesterday on our way home.  And they have some rooms inside w/kid stuff (puzzles, hands on tank where they can touch a star fish, etc).  Would give them a chance to get out of the house & burn off some energy.

And Chris found this place called Duck Donuts.  They make the donuts when you order & as you watch!  They come off the line piping hot & top them how ever you want!   MMMMmmmmmm..... Donuts!!!   
http://www.duckdonuts.com/


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> I have no idea?!?!  Insanity comes to mind.
> 
> Still "working" w/an ocean view can't suck!
> Where are you all?  North, Middle or South?
> If close enough suggest they head over to Maneto (sp?) and hit the aquarium.  Very interesting -- we stopped yesterday on our way home.  And they have some rooms inside w/kid stuff (puzzles, hands on tank where they can touch a star fish, etc).  Would give them a chance to get out of the house & burn off some energy.
> 
> And Chris found this place called Duck Donuts.  They make the donuts when you order & as you watch!  They come off the line piping hot & top them how ever you want!   MMMMmmmmmm..... Donuts!!!
> http://www.duckdonuts.com/



We are in Frisco, NC.   Google-map it and you will go OMG they built stuff way out there??

It's very remote... about an hour south of Manteo, and a few miles north of Hatteras and the ferry to Ocracoke. 

I will have to hit Duck Donuts when I am out here again for the OBX half marathon on Nov 14th, as it will be a lot closer.   We are probably staying in Manteo/Nagshead.   Let me know if you want to join in for the weekend, even if you aren't running it will be a good girls weekend!


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> I will have to hit Duck Donuts when I am out here again for the OBX half marathon on Nov 14th, as it will be a lot closer.   We are probably staying in Manteo/Nagshead.   Let me know if you want to join in for the weekend, even if you aren't running it will be a good girls weekend!



PM or e-mail me the information.  My folks are coming sometime in November, but if it works out that might be fun.  Nice to get away w/some female company & give DH a break from his wife for a day or two.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Hey hope everyone is doing ok. Been super busy and can't wait for it to stop. Hard to believe someone who only works 2days a week can be this busy. Hubby bought a new Ford Fiesta this weekend. We loove loove it! Super cute and great gas mileage. Since he travels 90miles a day for his job this was a no brainer. 

Having major Disney withdrawals!! Asked hubby if we can get down there in Sept. Really hoping that after next week everything will slow down here. May just not wait for hubby and head over by myself haha. 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday!


----------



## book_junkie

Just had to share, today was like a Disney Christmas!  The shirts I ordered for our girls' trip and my hubby & my trip showed up or are ready, our MNSSHP tickets showed up in the mail, and I found the perfect crowns for my mom and I to wear on our party night, and cute little crown/heart earrings to go with- with LOTS of fake sparklies so my mom will


----------



## HockeyKat

So, on a TMI but topic relevant note, I went in today to get Mirena.

However, I came out with Implanon.   It is a small rod injected just below the skin, about 8 inches above the elbow.   I had never heard of it, but my doctor had just been certified to prescribe/insert.   It was quite fascinating to watch, plus I could remain fully clothed during the procedure (  ).    

Here's to hoping I can tolerate any side effects!   I really don't want kids, but am not ready to go totally permanent (I am 34).


----------



## KRIS10420

HockeyKat said:


> So, on a TMI but topic relevant note, I went in today to get Mirena.
> 
> However, I came out with Implanon.   It is a small rod injected just below the skin, about 8 inches above the elbow.   I had never heard of it, but my doctor had just been certified to prescribe/insert.   It was quite fascinating to watch, plus I could remain fully clothed during the procedure (  ).
> 
> Here's to hoping I can tolerate any side effects!   I really don't want kids, but am not ready to go totally permanent (I am 34).



I haven't heard of it either, hope it works out for you. Does it expire at some point or last until it's taken out?

I really wish I could go permanent but the docs won't oblige me as they say I am still in my "child bearing years"  DH, however, went in to see the doc many years ago and said he wanted to go "permanent" and within two weeks he had the procedure done.


----------



## neech

HI everyone! First of all, I was very happy to find this thread. So many things you ladies say are exactly the thoughts I've been having for quite some time. This is my first post on this thread, but I feel so moved to share what I'm experiencing in my life right now. A few of you mentioned birth control and going permanent. Have you heard bout a procedure called Essure? It's a non-invasive sterilization procedure that can usually be done right in the doc's office. I am getting this done later this month. My doc wants to do this at the hospital because I've never had any children. I am 34 years old and have been married for 14 years. I've pretty much always known that I didn't want children, but probably like most of you I felt the pressure from people in my life to have a child. It wasn't until a recent pregnancy scare that I made up my mind. I remember waiting those LONG three minutes to receive my test results. Those entire three minutes I couldn't think of one positive thing about becoming a mother. Every single thought was negative. That is when everything finally became very clear to me. My DH was not very happy when I told him my feelings, but I gave him time to think and the option to leave the marriage to find a woman with "motherly instincts". He eventually decided that he too didn't need children to have a fulfilled life. There are so many things I want to do. I love to travel. When we're at Disney I see that it can sometimes be a nice experience with children, but I also see the many frustrated faces of parents. This is when I feel fortunate DH and I are having a relaxing Disney experience, just the two of us. I also love to cook. I'm almost positive this would become nonexistent if a had a baby to attend to. DH works long hours, so I would be the primary parent. I'm currently taking photography classes and have some online college courses lined up in the future. As you can expect, a child would not fit into my lifestyle. Sorry for the lengthy post, but I really felt the need to share. It's nice to finally find others who share my feelings. I don't have anyone in my everyday life to share these things with. Most people I know have children. Thanks again for reading if you made it to the end of this post.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

neech said:


> HI everyone! First of all, I was very happy to find this thread. So many things you ladies say are exactly the thoughts I've been having for quite some time. This is my first post on this thread, but I feel so moved to share what I'm experiencing in my life right now. A few of you mentioned birth control and going permanent. Have you heard bout a procedure called Essure? It's a non-invasive sterilization procedure that can usually be done right in the doc's office. I am getting this done later this month. My doc wants to do this at the hospital because I've never had any children. I am 34 years old and have been married for 14 years. I've pretty much always known that I didn't want children, but probably like most of you I felt the pressure from people in my life to have a child. It wasn't until a recent pregnancy scare that I made up my mind. I remember waiting those LONG three minutes to receive my test results. Those entire three minutes I couldn't think of one positive thing about becoming a mother. Every single thought was negative. That is when everything finally became very clear to me. My DH was not very happy when I told him my feelings, but I gave him time to think and the option to leave the marriage to find a woman with "motherly instincts". He eventually decided that he too didn't need children to have a fulfilled life. There are so many things I want to do. I love to travel. When we're at Disney I see that it can sometimes be a nice experience with children, but I also see the many frustrated faces of parents. This is when I feel fortunate DH and I are having a relaxing Disney experience, just the two of us. I also love to cook. I'm almost positive this would become nonexistent if a had a baby to attend to. DH works long hours, so I would be the primary parent. I'm currently taking photography classes and have some online college courses lined up in the future. As you can expect, a child would not fit into my lifestyle. Sorry for the lengthy post, but I really felt the need to share. It's nice to finally find others who share my feelings. I don't have anyone in my everyday life to share these things with. Most people I know have children. Thanks again for reading if you made it to the end of this post.




Welcome to the thread! I'm really interested in Essure as well. Though, I'm fairly certain I will have a hard time finding someone who will do it(I'm only about to be 29), but I've known from an early age I didn't want kids and know I would have zero second thoughts about something permanent like Essure. be sure to let us know how your experience goes. Will your insurance pay for it or will you have to pay out of pocket?? That's another thing I want to contact my insurance about.


----------



## neech

Shyvioletisme said:


> Welcome to the thread! I'm really interested in Essure as well. Though, I'm fairly certain I will have a hard time finding someone who will do it(I'm only about to be 29), but I've known from an early age I didn't want kids and know I would have zero second thoughts about something permanent like Essure. be sure to let us know how your experience goes. Will your insurance pay for it or will you have to pay out of pocket?? That's another thing I want to contact my insurance about.



I was very surprised that my doc didn't question my decision. I even had hubby go along to my consultation for reinforcement. I assume he just respected my decision and left it at that. I saw his PA yesterday and I had to sign a form stating that I understood that the procedure was permanent, but there was still a chance of pregnancy (studies show zero pregnancies when essure guidelines are followed). I checked with my insurance and I am covered 100% for any sterilization procedure. I'm scheduled for 9/17. I will make sure I post an update. If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> However, I came out with Implanon.   It is a small rod injected just below the skin, about 8 inches above the elbow.


So is it hormone based?  I was so glad to finally get off hormones!  I think it took a good year before my body was normal again.



KRIS10420 said:


> I really wish I could go permanent but the docs won't oblige me as they say I am still in my "child bearing years"  DH, however, went in to see the doc many years ago and said he wanted to go "permanent" and within two weeks he had the procedure done.


Seriously?!?  What a double standard!!  



neech said:


> Have you heard bout a procedure called Essure? It's a non-invasive sterilization procedure that can usually be done right in the doc's office. I am getting this done later this month. My doc wants to do this at the hospital because I've never had any children.


I had this done several years ago.  My doctor did it in her office.  I have to say it was very uncomfortable & I had some cramps & discomfort for about 2 or 3 days.  But in retrospect, I'd make the same decision again, so it can't have been that bad.  Just give yourself a day or two after to lie around & take it easy.



neech said:


> It wasn't until a recent pregnancy scare that I made up my mind. I remember waiting those LONG three minutes to receive my test results. Those entire three minutes I couldn't think of one positive thing about becoming a mother.


I hear ya... those can be a very scary 3 minutes!  



Shyvioletisme said:


> Will your insurance pay for it or will you have to pay out of pocket?? That's another thing I want to contact my insurance about.


Definately check.  At the time the insurance we had did cover mine.  We had an 80/20 setup then so they covered 80% (after we met our annual deductible of course) and we paid 20% out of pocket.  Of course every insurance policy is different.

So what are folks up to for the long holiday weekend?  (Sorry Kris.... I assume it is any old weekend in Canada, eh?)
We are sticking close to home I think.  Going to check out a baseball game Sunday and tomorrow we are trying a new seafood restaurant after work.  If I'm really good I'll get to the gym at some point... or maybe not.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> So is it hormone based?  I was so glad to finally get off hormones!  I think it took a good year before my body was normal again.
> 
> ...
> 
> So what are folks up to for the long holiday weekend?  (Sorry Kris.... I assume it is any old weekend in Canada, eh?)
> We are sticking close to home I think.  Going to check out a baseball game Sunday and tomorrow we are trying a new seafood restaurant after work.  If I'm really good I'll get to the gym at some point... or maybe not.



It is hormone-based, yes.  I am actually afraid to go off hormones, because my TOM and a few other issues are MUCH better on than off.   The only issue I have had is a migraine 2 days into the "white" pills and I am hoping a steady dose option will make that go away. 

Also, 100% covered by my insurance (at least so they say), so for a $20 copay, MUCH cheaper than the pill ($15/month).  


We are headed to WDW on Sunday morning, staying through the 13th. 

Which seafood restaurant?


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> It is hormone-based, yes.  I am actually afraid to go off hormones, because my TOM and a few other issues are MUCH better on than off.   The only issue I have had is a migraine 2 days into the "white" pills and I am hoping a steady dose option will make that go away.
> 
> Also, 100% covered by my insurance (at least so they say), so for a $20 copay, MUCH cheaper than the pill ($15/month).


If the hormones help then you definately want to stick w/them.  Better living through chemistry.  
Fortunately I've never had "girl-problems" but what I don't have there I make up for in spades w/sinus issues.   
Awesome on the insurance too!  $20 and done for several years.  Hard to beat that.



HockeyKat said:


> We are headed to WDW on Sunday morning, staying through the 13th.


Have a safe trip (no tix this time  ) and a great time there.



HockeyKat said:


> Which seafood restaurant?


Going to Fishmongers downtown in Brighleaf District.  I'm in the mood for seafood & a couple folks at work said it is good.  We'll see.  Want to join us?


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> If the hormones help then you definately want to stick w/them.  Better living through chemistry.
> Fortunately I've never had "girl-problems" but what I don't have there I make up for in spades w/sinus issues.
> Awesome on the insurance too!  $20 and done for several years.  Hard to beat that.
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip (no tix this time  ) and a great time there.
> 
> 
> Going to Fishmongers downtown in Brighleaf District.  I'm in the mood for seafood & a couple folks at work said it is good.  We'll see.  Want to join us?



I don't really have severe problems, just uncomfortable.   I wound up with adult onset acne, which the pill took away completely.  It's been 10 years since I haven't been on it, though, so hopefully this new version won't cause the acne to get worse.

The only side effect right now is the colossal bruise I have on my arm.   However, I am super pale and bruise easily.


HAHA!  We have vowed to set the cruise on about 6 over and just go.   No more trying to beat our PR time.   


Mmmm... that restaurant sounds great actually.   I am supposed to take a friend to dinner in exchange for cat-watching while we are away, but if that falls through I might be calling you!


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> HAHA!  We have vowed to set the cruise on about 6 over and just go.   No more trying to beat our PR time.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

zima-cheryl said:


> So what are folks up to for the long holiday weekend?  (Sorry Kris.... I assume it is any old weekend in Canada, eh?)
> We are sticking close to home I think.  Going to check out a baseball game Sunday and tomorrow we are trying a new seafood restaurant after work.  If I'm really good I'll get to the gym at some point... or maybe not.



we're staying in town. Planning on going to the zoo tomorrow as it is FINALLY cool enough. I just stepped outside to get the mail and it's only 77 with a nice COOL breeze. Don't know how long this weather will last, so we want to enjoy it while we can. 


Don't remember if I've shared any recent pics of the two kitties we took in(who started out as outside cats and are now full on indoor only kitties )

Nala (she is a tiny little spunky thing)








Coco (she's my lap buddy.) Both girls LOVE to give kisses! 





We guesstimate that they are at least 5-6 months old(Nala being about a month younger than Coco). They are definitely ours, we got them spayed last month and DH and I plan on taking one of them with us whenever we move.


----------



## KRIS10420

zima-cheryl said:


> So what are folks up to for the long holiday weekend?  (Sorry Kris.... I assume it is any old weekend in Canada, eh?)



No actually it is a long weekend for us too, one of the few we share with the US. DH went off on his annual sturgeon fishing trip and I get to stay home and work on the renovations  I have to work the holiday monday but that's ok cause it's double time and half day



Shyvioletisme said:


> Don't remember if I've shared any recent pics of the two kitties we took in(who started out as outside cats and are now full on indoor only kitties )
> 
> We guesstimate that they are at least 5-6 months old(Nala being about a month younger than Coco). They are definitely ours, we got them spayed last month and DH and I plan on taking one of them with us whenever we move.



They both are very cute, seems like they are very appreciative of the new home  How does Lestat get along with them?


----------



## Shyvioletisme

KRIS10420 said:


> They both are very cute, seems like they are very appreciative of the new home  How does Lestat get along with them?



Lestat loves Nala. They play a lot and he washes her. 
He wants to love Coco, he tries to play with her but she still hisses at him. It took her a while to get used to the other kitties too and she hissed and growled at them for a while too. But she's been inching closer to him and venturing to pat at his tail when he's out. He strangely has no issues with either of them.


----------



## tinkrebell

Joining the thread!  Thanks HockeyKat for the encouragement 

I'm 24, DH is 25, and we are never going to have kids . . .so I love you all already!

Funnily enough, as committed as we are, I'm still a GS leader for a Brownie Troop, and since pastry work up in Bucks Co, PA, has been hard to come by, I just took a new job. . . as a nanny!  To two tiny, Disney-obsessed, totally adorable little girls.

I can't wait to go and do crafts with them and talk about Disney and watch Disney movies.  I also can't wait to get paid for it, and leave them to go home to our very adult apartment every day. 

Loving the BC tips, btw!  Keep all these good things coming, because there are so many things I DONT want coming!


----------



## maddhatir

Hey everyone!! I have been stoping by and reading everyone's posts. But then I get overwhelmed and go away 

I am sitting on the porch this morning w/ my laptop and wanted to make it a point to get over here and say "hi"! I miss you all 



neech said:


> HI everyone! First of all, I was very happy to find this thread. .



Welcome neech!!!!!



tinkrebell said:


> Joining the thread!  Thanks HockeyKat for the encouragement
> 
> I'm 24, DH is 25, and we are never going to have kids . . .so I love you all already!
> 
> Funnily enough, as committed as we are, I'm still a GS leader for a Brownie Troop, and since pastry work up in Bucks Co, PA, has been hard to come by, I just took a new job. . . as a nanny!  To two tiny, Disney-obsessed, totally adorable little girls.
> 
> I can't wait to go and do crafts with them and talk about Disney and watch Disney movies.  I also can't wait to get paid for it, and leave them to go home to our very adult apartment every day.
> 
> Loving the BC tips, btw!  Keep all these good things coming, because there are so many things I DONT want coming!



Welcome!! I see you are in Bucks County. Funny b/c Cheryl asked what everyone was up to this weekend. DH and I will be heading to our favorite place (no, not Disney- our favorite some-what LOCAL place......) New Hope PA. Are you close by? 




TKDizneyluver said:


> Well I was able to get some good ressies at the times we prefer considering the short amount of time until the trip!  Can you believe I snagged 8:35 p.m. ressies at Cinderella's Royal Table for our first full day?!  DH and I have never eaten there and finally decided we were going to do it if we could get the ressies.  Yeah for us!!!   When I get my itinerary in order I will post the rest of them.



Cool! It is nice to try at least once.

DH and I ate at CRT a few years back. It was awesome- we decided at the last minute to walk up and ask if they had any ressies available- yup they did, just as the fireworks were about to start they sat us by a window. I love those spur of the moment...moments! It was nice. We have been back once after that- but that is when we took Karlee so it was a princess breakfast- eh, won't do that again. 

How is your planning coming along!!!?



HockeyKat said:


> However, I know what you mean about a restaurant's atmosphere turning you off.   Honestly, the whole Grand Floridian in general turns me off as a hotel/resort... just too, fussy, or something.   I do love Narcoosee's, though.



 I love the GF. We make it a point to stop there every time we are in Disney. I love to sit in the lobby or the pool bar and have a drink while people watching. Everyone there is really nice, (well, the CMs are  )I never had a snooty problem. LOL. You know me, IF I did have a snooty problem I would squash it right then and there We have ressies for Citricos this trip. I can't wait. 




lakelandgal70 said:


> Having major Disney withdrawals!! Asked hubby if we can get down there in Sept. Really hoping that after next week everything will slow down here. May just not wait for hubby and head over by myself haha. !



It's Sept!! Are you going to Disney??!





zima-cheryl said:


> So what are folks up to for the long holiday weekend?  (Sorry Kris.... I assume it is any old weekend in Canada, eh?)
> We are sticking close to home I think.  Going to check out a baseball game Sunday and tomorrow we are trying a new seafood restaurant after work.  If I'm really good I'll get to the gym at some point... or maybe not.



Have fun at the game 

I see you are going to F&W next year!! Where are you staying?

As I mentioned in my post above- we are taking a ride to New Hope PA today. Sun and Mon, we will probably go kayaking. 



HockeyKat said:


> We are headed to WDW on Sunday morning, staying through the 13th.



  OMG! Have fun. This time of the year you should have the whole place to yourselves I wanted to plan our trip for Sept- but, the lovebugs of our 2006 trip scared me off LOL. A few nights ago, DH crinkled up his nose and said "ugh- there aren't going to be lovebugs when we go this year, are there?"  I said settle down, no lovebugs this time.  

Have fun! Drive safe 



Shyvioletisme said:


> Don't remember if I've shared any recent pics of the two kitties we took in(who started out as outside cats and are now full on indoor only kitties )
> 
> Nala (she is a tiny little spunky thing)



OMG Tiffany- she is beautiful! Soooo sweet! She looks part Siamese. 




> Coco (she's my lap buddy.) Both girls LOVE to give kisses!
> 
> We guesstimate that they are at least 5-6 months old(Nala being about a month younger than Coco). They are definitely ours, we got them spayed last month and DH and I plan on taking one of them with us whenever we move.



Coco is adorable too  Mom's one cat likes to give kisses- it is nice, but then his little sandy tongue starts to hurt my nose 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I see you are going to F&W next year!! Where are you staying?



Right now we are booked at Carribean Beach.  For such a long trip we opted for a moderate.  Looked at a few, but the $$ for a week at a delux was insane.    Of course our TA is on the case & if we snag a pin or code that may change.  A year is a long time & a lot can happen.

We picked F&W hoping that FIL fiance will enjoy it.  She is big into cooking, parties, entertaining, etc.  She buys cook books just to read them.  
I'm hopeful she will enjoy some of the speakers & events that go on during the week @ Epcot.  We insisted on park hoppers so any day she wants to bounce to Epcot for a special event they can.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Right now we are booked at Carribean Beach.  For such a long trip we opted for a moderate.  Looked at a few, but the $$ for a week at a delux was insane.    Of course our TA is on the case & if we snag a pin or code that may change.  A year is a long time & a lot can happen.
> 
> We picked F&W hoping that FIL fiance will enjoy it.  She is big into cooking, parties, entertaining, etc.  She buys cook books just to read them.
> I'm hopeful she will enjoy some of the speakers & events that go on during the week @ Epcot.  We insisted on park hoppers so any day she wants to bounce to Epcot for a special event they can.



Cool. They might be offering free dining at that time. They are offering it this year excluding the week we will be there. I don't care b/c I have to pay for the DP anyway since I am staying at a DVC. If you want to go during free dining, keep an eye on the black out dates.

Some of the events are expensive  

Our BWV/DVC is costing us 161.00 per night  Not bad.


----------



## onnawufei

Oops, I totally lost track of this thread.  Go go attention span power!  

*Shyvioletisme* I love your kitties, but Coco has me melting.  I love that coloring so much!  I've told the hubs multiple times that I want a cat with that coloring, but he doesn't like it much.

As long as we're sharing kitties...

Gambit, my 20 pound ball of purr and love.  But he's got one of those faces that makes him look like he's always angry or bored.  Really he's an incredible scaredy cat and is really sweet.






Gadget, who is DH's baby.  I swear the cats know who picked them out because Gambit adores me and Gadget adores Ryan.  But if Gadget wants love in the middle of the night she has no problem nudging me awake because she knows I'll cave in and pet her.  She's the diva that rules the house.  (And she's named after the character on Rescue Rangers!)






Tex, the youngest, is our ninja.  She likes to hide in the shadows and attack me when I'm going up the stairs.  She doesn't do it to Ryan, just to me!  She doesn't meow much, she tends to chirp and making little whining noises, and she's very quick to start purring.  She loves cuddles.






And the next two aren't technically mine, but I refer to them as "my kitties that aren't mine".  Basically I give them love and water every day, feed them sometimes and all I have to do is walk out my front door and they'll come running.  I would gladly take both of them in if I could but alas, three cats are already a handful.

Rose belongs to the people across the street from us but I don't think they give her a lot of attention because she spends most of her time at my house.  I love this cat just as much as I love my own.







Charlie is a stray that the neighbor takes care of, which is why I mentioned that I only feed them sometimes.  The neighbor does the feeding and I do the playing with and attention giving.  Or that's how it seems to work out.






Aaaand I'm done hijacking the thread with cat talk.  What can I say, I would totally be the crazy cat lady if given the chance.


----------



## tinkrebell

maddhatir said:


> Welcome!! I see you are in Bucks County. Funny b/c Cheryl asked what everyone was up to this weekend. DH and I will be heading to our favorite place (no, not Disney- our favorite some-what LOCAL place......) New Hope PA. Are you close by?



YES I AM!!!  I was just at Sandbar in New Hope on Saturday!  We live just south of Yardley - and making the drive north along River Road is probably my favorite activity in the whole area.  Can't believe there are CF DISers so close by!  I'm originally from Northern VA, but that area is so populated it's positively filled with DISers, and I've been feeling lonely spreading the Disney love all on my own!  Again, DH has no idea what he's in for . . . but his default response to why I don't play our favorite computer games at night as much now (WoW, anyone??) has quickly become - "Oh, are you on the DISboards again?"

Apparently, I'm boring when I'm boarding. . . but I can't say I'm complaining!


----------



## KittyHellstrom

^ hi from south philly!


----------



## KittyHellstrom

Just a short introduction since I'm new to the thread! 

My boyfriend and I are 29 and 35. No human kids, 3 animal kids! Here's a few pictures of my babies!








Mr. Gizmo Alejandro! I adopted him from the shelter where I volunteer. He's a Rat Terrier mix 





Pretzel! He's completely blind and missing one eye but you wouldn't know it watching him run around 






Shiva! I got her as a baby a few Halloweens ago from the same shelter.





 the kitties together when Shiva was much smaller.

Nice to meet everyone and their fur families 
-Kitty


----------



## maddhatir

tinkrebell said:


> YES I AM!!!  I was just at Sandbar in New Hope on Saturday!



I had to look up the Sandbar b/c I was not sure where it was. I know the place- but did not know that was the name! We walked by on Sat and noticed they put in "grass" LOL. 

We were hanging at Havana for a while and then went over to the outside bar at The Logan Inn.

We have been going to New Hope for close to 25 years now. Have you noticed there are children everywhere now? It seems that just this year it happened. Havana is our home base and I noticed on our last visit they now have a sign on the ladies room door- BABY CHANGING STATION!  I thought- this is new! 

I want the old New Hope back. I prefer to hang with the freaks and bikers. The freaks are gone, the bikers have been replaced with the wanna-be-bikers and now the strollers have taken over the sidewalks I was a bit relieved when we were having a drink at the Logan Inn and in walked 3 older chubby gentlemen dressed as (what seemed to be) Little Bo Peeps I said to DH- "ahhhh, now there is the New Hope I know and love" Most people didn't gave them a 2nd glance and went about their business.   Did you see them along your travels through town?

We ended our day with Sopapillas drizzled with honey and a dusting of powdered sugar from El Taco Loco- OMG YUM!!!!!



KittyHellstrom said:


> ^ hi from south philly!



LOL! Another local! We love the city. Welcome to the thread!



onnawufei said:


> As long as we're sharing kitties...





KittyHellstrom said:


> Just a short introduction since I'm new to the thread!
> 
> My boyfriend and I are 29 and 35. No human kids, 3 animal kids! Here's a few pictures of my babies



Everyone's babies are SO adorable!!!!


----------



## tinkrebell

Oooh!  Love Havanas!  We just normally take friends new to the area to Sandbar because the cooking is just about as good as Havanas, but they tend to have more taco/drink specials, and the inside doesn't have the stale nightclub feel if we don't want to sit outside - which happened a lot in this summer heat!  That being said, NOTHING beats Havanas' fries!!!!

And yes on the kids - strollers, motorcycles and hippies - how in the world did this happen?  The last two are institutions, but when did everyone ELSE here decide that bringing babies along was cool?  Of course, because I'm CF, maybe I just will get it "eventually" just like I'll "get" the urge to have some of my own in the first place =D  Our fault for living in such a pretty area that attracts all those yuppies, I guess!


----------



## maddhatir

tinkrebell said:


> Oooh!  Love Havanas!  We just normally take friends new to the area to Sandbar because the cooking is just about as good as Havanas, but they tend to have more taco/drink specials, and the inside doesn't have the stale nightclub feel if we don't want to sit outside - which happened a lot in this summer heat!  That being said, NOTHING beats Havanas' fries!!!!
> 
> And yes on the kids - strollers, motorcycles and hippies - how in the world did this happen?  The last two are institutions, but when did everyone ELSE here decide that bringing babies along was cool?  Of course, because I'm CF, maybe I just will get it "eventually" just like I'll "get" the urge to have some of my own in the first place =D  Our fault for living in such a pretty area that attracts all those yuppies, I guess!



Oh the fries! Yes- oh, so crunchy!  Have you ever tried the iron pan aged provolone at Havana!?!! Oh dear god, it is to DIE for! It is a must every visit!  Ew- I hear you about the inside. We have only eaten inside ONCE in all the years we have been going to Havana. That was b/c it started raining and we had to move inside.  We always ask for our regular table outside- right at the edge over looking the sidewalk and the street. 

We never tried The Sandbar. 

The "kid thing" is *certainly* something new. Maybe they are all coming from Peddler's Village 

Yes- the area is beautiful. I always say I feel like I am "home" when I am in that area. DH and I were very close to renting a very small apt on Ferry Street (before the train tracks) a few years back. It looked out over the little stream. It was basically one huge room- we would just use it for weekends b/c at the time we were living in a condo. But- we put an offer in on a house and we got it- so that nixed the New Hope apt. 

I have had my eye on a house for YEARS on River Road (on the PA side facing the DE River- right before the Library of the American Revolution) I call it "my house" when we pass by  It is small house with lots of old field stone on it.   {{OK! SNAP OUT OF IT!}}


----------



## zima-cheryl

This is wicked funny... but please if you are easily offended, don't watch.
The little squirrel is hysterical IMO, but can be rather rude, crude & obnoxious.

http://www.illwillpress.com/MUZEEMS.html

Please tell me you haven't been in this situation.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Zima that was an awesome video! I totally agree. I don't understand why they can't be quiet in a musuem or library for that matter. Drives me up a wall!!

Hope everyone has been having a wonderful week. I just left my job of 5yrs yesterday. Needless to say things that have been going on just came to a head and I couldn't take it anymore. So I left. And where did I go afterwards?? My happy place of course Disney! hahaha. Went to Animal Kingdom for the afternoon and had a wonderful time by myself. Rode Dino ride 3x in a row lol. Should have hopped on the Everest as the wait was only 5min but wasn't that brave ahahhha. Now mind you I wouldn't have left if I wasn't financially able to. Just been sticking it out because I don't like giving up but enough was enough.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> This is wicked funny... but please if you are easily offended, don't watch.
> The little squirrel is hysterical IMO, but can be rather rude, crude & obnoxious.
> 
> http://www.illwillpress.com/MUZEEMS.html
> 
> Please tell me you haven't been in this situation.



Cheryl! LMAO! Thank you SO much for another hilarious installment of Foamy the Squirrel!!! I love that little guy! I hope you don't mind if I steal this- I am sure you will see it on my wall soon enough  I love his suggestion about mixing water and electricity w/a metal object at the kid's museum He is so bad 



lakelandgal70 said:


> Zima that was an awesome video! I totally agree. I don't understand why they can't be quiet in a musuem or library for that matter. Drives me up a wall!!
> 
> Hope everyone has been having a wonderful week. I just left my job of 5yrs yesterday. Needless to say things that have been going on just came to a head and I couldn't take it anymore. So I left. And where did I go afterwards?? My happy place of course Disney! hahaha. Went to Animal Kingdom for the afternoon and had a wonderful time by myself. Rode Dino ride 3x in a row lol. Should have hopped on the Everest as the wait was only 5min but wasn't that brave ahahhha. Now mind you I wouldn't have left if I wasn't financially able to. Just been sticking it out because I don't like giving up but enough was enough.



god forbid anyone around here sees you sneaking off to Disney without a JOB!!!! Like your finances are any of their business anyway! 

Good for you for choosing to be happy! I could not think of a better way to celebrate leaving your job!   

TGIF everyone! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## lakelandgal70

Mad LMAO! I know. Should I even mention the strollers?? Those huge SUV ones that you can barely get around. I had a hard time walking around yesterday because of them. Thankfully I am a speed walker and can manuver around them but WOW! Should I also mention we are going way in Nov for 3days to stay on site even though I don't have a job?? HAHAHHHAHA. I read some of these posts and just laugh. But I do love this group for sure!


----------



## maddhatir

Is anyone having a problem getting on Facebook?

ETA- nevermind. I went on Twitter and saw this
Facebook may be slow or unavailable for some people because of site issues. We're working to fix this quickly.
3 minutes ago via HootSuite


----------



## RenkonNairu

lakelandgal70 said:


> Mad LMAO! I know. Should I even mention the strollers?? Those huge SUV ones that you can barely get around. I had a hard time walking around yesterday because of them. Thankfully I am a speed walker and can manuver around them but WOW! Should I also mention we are going way in Nov for 3days to stay on site even though I don't have a job?? HAHAHHHAHA. I read some of these posts and just laugh. But I do love this group for sure!



Not just the strollers but the children in them. Most of these kids I see are under the age of five, they won't even remember going to Disneyland that young, why pay all that money to take them when they won't even remember?


----------



## Lillian Gracey

This is definitely the thread for me! My boyfriend (26) and I (20) are child free! I hope it stays that way, but he wants kids eventually.  He has his 3 month old niece tho. 

Can't wait for our romantic child free vacation in May! It's gonna be a blast! We will be celebrating our 20 month anniversary and my 21st birthday.


----------



## maddhatir

RenkonNairu said:


> Not just the strollers but the children in them. Most of these kids I see are under the age of five, they won't even remember going to Disneyland that young, why pay all that money to take them when they won't even remember?



 I say that when I am at a hockey game. Why waste the money for a seat when all the child wants to do is get up and down during the whole game. They can care less about the game!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Is anyone having a problem getting on Facebook?


My problem is usually getting off facebook.    Esp. once I start playing some dumb game.



maddhatir said:


> I say that when I am at a hockey game. Why waste the money for a seat when all the child wants to do is get up and down during the whole game. They can care less about the game!


We saw that last weekend @ the baseball game.  If they were in their seats for 10 minutes I'd be surprised.  And then the kids got so tired & cranky they left at the end of the 7th inning.  I mean I appriciate that they did... last thing I wanted was a melt down in the seat next to me.  But after dropping $50 on tix, plus parking & all the other junk... seems like a waste of $$ to me.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Hope everyone is having a nice childfree week!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Popped in for a couple hours this afternoon. It is still so warm but it was not crowded. Soarin had a 40min wait and Test Track had 20min wait. Every other time I have been in Epcot the wait for Soarin was 120min plus. 

Food and Wine is going on and there are a lot of tasty selections. I even tried esgargot for first time. Was ok but doubt I would ever eat it again 

Looked like tons of great adult beverages to sample as well. But will have to wait for November when we are on property. Tried the new caramel shop in Germany. The caramels were to die for!!! Too many things behind the counter that looked good. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> even tried esgargot for first time. Was ok but doubt I would ever eat it again




So what did you think?  How was it?  Like oysters I'm thinking?
We thought about trying that last year at F&W but I chickened out.


----------



## Ashton7

zima-cheryl said:


> So what did you think? How was it? Like oysters I'm thinking?
> We thought about trying that last year at F&W but I chickened out.


 
Escargot don't have a whole lot of taste on their own. It's all in how they are cooked -- which is with a lot of butter and garlic. If you like garlic, you'll usually like escargot.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Ashton7 said:


> Escargot don't have a whole lot of taste on their own. It's all in how they are cooked -- which is with a lot of butter and garlic. If you like garlic, you'll usually like escargot.




Oh ok that makes a ton of sense. It was garlic and parsley flavored. Very strong garlic I might add. 

Cheryl-I would definatley try it just to check it off your list. I am not sure it tasted like oysters as I have never tried them. Just can't wait to get back in November and try all the other things.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Tried the new caramel shop in Germany. The caramels were to die for!!! Too many things behind the counter that looked good. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!



OH MY!!!! I saw some pics of goodies from the Karamell Kuche on the Disney Food Blog!!! Holey Moley my mouth was watering!


----------



## neech

I have an update on my Essure procedure in case anyone was wondering...
It's been a little over two weeks since I've had it done and I feel pretty good. I have developed some mild pain and discomfort over the past few days, but that's to be expected. The procedure went well although I had to wait almost six hours past my scheduled time to have it done. My doctor had to bring babies into the world. I guess you can't make a baby wait  I did have a bit of a reaction to the anesthesia. It took about a week to feel like myself again. Those anesthesia drugs can be nasty. So far I'm very glad I had it done. No regrets. Next I will have to have a dye test done in December to make sure there is 100% blockage. *fingers crossed*  

On a Disney note, I also saw the pictures of Karamell Kuche and can't wait to hit it next year. Looks divine! The caramel roll with marshmallow cream is screaming my name.


----------



## Fyrecat

We're respectively 47 and 53. We are looking into a Disney world vacation for just us. We'd like to maybe go with our grand daughter, but when she's older. I used to work as a travel agent, and can tell you in my own opinion,  it's best to bring kids when they are 4 and older. 
    We're married now 2 years, have known each other quite awhile. I have fond memories of Disney alone and with friends about 15 years ago, but we've never been as a couple. We're exploring whether it would be more feasible for us to stay onsite or off, we would drive down or rent a car-we like to be able to go where we want, when we want.
We are exploring going to Disney, depending on if we can afford it, and having fun planning. 
    I think that there are alot of adults who like Disney, and like us, are really kids at heart.


----------



## maddhatir

neech said:


> On a Disney note, I also saw the pictures of Karamell Kuche and can't wait to hit it next year. Looks divine! The caramel roll with marshmallow cream is screaming my name.



DO YOU MEAN THIS BEAUTIFUL SPECIMEN!!!!???






Glad to hear everything is working out- keeping my fingers crossed that you are all blocked up

Welcome Fyrecat!!!!


----------



## Alahis

Huh, hello, Can I ?
(a little introduction maybe ? I'm single, I have 20 years old, childfree by choice un very proud of it (and it's causing despair in my parents home, lol)  ! And I have two cats and three rats, love Disney and study psychology !)


If I can....Well, Oyster tasted like....well...a good ol' glass of sea water with seaweeds....(but with lemon or vinegar and pepper....well, it's okay) ^^


.....What is this wonderful pictures ? It seems so...so....so.....*drool*.....delicious....like.....Like....Like a mountain of sweetness ?

Hope everyone has a nice and safe day !


----------



## neech

maddhatir said:


> DO YOU MEAN THIS BEAUTIFUL SPECIMEN!!!!???



Yep, that's what I'm talkin' about! They remind me of caramel cream candies. Love 'em


----------



## maddhatir

Alahis said:


> Huh, hello, Can I ?
> (a little introduction maybe ? I'm single, I have 20 years old, childfree by choice un very proud of it (and it's causing despair in my parents home, lol)  ! And I have two cats and three rats, love Disney and study psychology !)
> 
> 
> If I can....Well, Oyster tasted like....well...a good ol' glass of sea water with seaweeds....(but with lemon or vinegar and pepper....well, it's okay) ^^
> 
> 
> .....What is this wonderful pictures ? It seems so...so....so.....*drool*.....delicious....like.....Like....Like a mountain of sweetness ?
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice and safe day !



Welcome!!!!  Belgium?! Nicccce! Good beer....and not far from Amsterdam and some good metal. 


OMG child free peeps. We went to see Black Label Society, Children of Bodom and Clutch last night. (oh and another band who came out first and stunk up the place- they were from LA trying to be hardcore- did not work guys- go back home to the west coast) We were standing in line waiting to get in the venue and who walks up behind us? This little girl with her dad and a friend How cool?! She had her huge head phones with her for ear protection- safety first! She was just this little girl with pig tails and a little pink stripped sweater. Normal as can be. I think I overheard her father tell someone she was FIVE!

I was watching her when we got inside. Her father was carrying her around on his shoulders and she kept giving everyone the horns \m/  I swear she was the hit of the concert. People were walking up to talk to her- I saw one woman giving her a high five. 

When the LA band was playing,  the singer wanted the crowd to yell out the F word  (really guys? Give me a break) Anyway- he pointed to the little girl and said "everyone but YOU earmuffs" 

And the cutest thing was, she didn't want to wear her little pink sweater anymore......so her dad tied it around HIS waist. I said to DH "OMG- how cute! Now THAT'S a real man!" DH said "no, he is just being a dad" and of course I had to look at DH and give him a "OMG- that is so cute that you said that" I know - all a little too mushy for me- but I had a moment and it passed quickly  


.


----------



## Alahis

Hell, yeah, very good beers and not far from Germany too !

Nice dad ! It reminds me of my parents, who camee with me to see Rammstein when I was 13.....And they loved them !


----------



## lakelandgal70

I love Rammstein. I am more of a smooth jazz kinda gal but I dig them. I don't know what they are saying but I adore anything German. Especially the language. I really need to try and learn some German. lol.

I blame it all on the movie Das Boot haha


----------



## Alahis

Das Boot....The filme who makes me really uncomfortable with submarines


----------



## TKDizneyluver

Hey All!!!

I know it's been a long time since I posted, guess I've been busy getting ready for DISNEY!!!  HAH!

  to all the newbies here!!

Madd so glad to hear you guys had a great time at the concert!  I did not see anything posted on FB and then thought, maybe she posted something on the CF thread!  I was right!!

When BLS were in Milwaukee they were giving away free tics at the Halloween Express stores.  DH and I had been in there shopping and when we checked out with some new "spooky" lawn stuff we saw the tics.  I grabbed 2 when I realized what they were for but as the day went on DH was not jazzed about heading into the City to see them.  I know, I know 

And I wanted to say hope you have a great time on your trip!  Have you got all your packing done?  Everything in order and ready to head to your happy place?  I don't want to rush your trip but cannot wait to hear all about it!!  And so cannot wait to go to Karamell Kuche!!  DH and I were looking at the pics of all the delectable goodies and both said we're bring some of that back home with us!!

Hope all you CF peeps are doing well!!


----------



## franandaj

Hi Everyone!
I'm new to this foin the forum, but child free is definitely for us.  The only kids we have are of the fur kind, and we have a few, but no plans for any kids in the future.  My DP has been fixed and I have no desire to have kids, but we LOVE  Disney and will continue to travel to destinations worldwide for many years!


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

Hey everyone!  I'm new to the DIS boards and I'm happy to have found this forum.  Me and my partner are child-free by choice and still obsessed Disney fans.  Many people I work with don't understand how he and I afford to go to Disney often or why we go without children, so it's nice to see other child-free Disney fans!  




RenkonNairu said:


> Not just the strollers but the children in them. Most of these kids I see are under the age of five, they won't even remember going to Disneyland that young, why pay all that money to take them when they won't even remember?



THIS!  I have always wondered why people bring infants and toddlers.  They will not remember anything but the stories you tell them and the pictures you show them - not the trip itself.  And it looks very problematic to have to carry all the stuff to take care of an infant in the WDW heat.


----------



## Ashton7

Darkfirewolfe said:


> THIS! I have always wondered why people bring infants and toddlers. They will not remember anything but the stories you tell them and the pictures you show them - not the trip itself. And it looks very problematic to have to carry all the stuff to take care of an infant in the WDW heat.


 
My partner and I wonder about that all the time! Why all the time and expensive and effort to take an infant or very small toddler to Disney? I don't "get" it, obviously. The child is too young to really enjoy most of the activities, they aren't going to really understand what's going on, and they aren't going to remember much of it, if at all. I have a very good memory (nearly photographic) and I only have a few memories here and there of things when I was a toddler -- and some of those memories are probably influenced by family stories I was told, too. 

But I have to admit I often wonder these days why such small children are being taken into restaurants (often late at night and I mean high end restaurants), bars, museums, movies, etc. All places I personally think are inappropriate for children so young.


----------



## HockeyKat

Ashton7 said:


> My partner and I wonder about that all the time! Why all the time and expensive and effort to take an infant or very small toddler to Disney? I don't "get" it, obviously. The child is too young to really enjoy most of the activities, they aren't going to really understand what's going on, and they aren't going to remember much of it, if at all. I have a very good memory (nearly photographic) and I only have a few memories here and there of things when I was a toddler -- and some of those memories are probably influenced by family stories I was told, too.
> 
> But I have to admit I often wonder these days why such small children are being taken into restaurants (often late at night and I mean high end restaurants), bars, museums, movies, etc. All places I personally think are inappropriate for children so young.



Ah, because you misunderstand the reasoning.  The parent says they are doing it for the child, but they are really doing it for themselves.  

Same with the nice places, bars, etc.  The parents don't want to be deprived of such experiences just because they have children, so they make others deal with their children.   I honestly don't even mind that so much if the children are well-behaved and/or asleep (the very wee ones).  However, I find a lot of parents seem to "tune out" the really irritating behaviors, like constant noise and/or running around, and make others deal with it too.


----------



## franandaj

HockeyKat said:


> Ah, because you misunderstand the reasoning.  The parent says they are doing it for the child, but they are really doing it for themselves.
> 
> Same with the nice places, bars, etc.  The parents don't want to be deprived of such experiences just because they have children, so they make others deal with their children.   I honestly don't even mind that so much if the children are well-behaved and/or asleep (the very wee ones).  However, I find a lot of parents seem to "tune out" the really irritating behaviors, like constant noise and/or running around, and make others deal with it too.



This type of behavior is so annoying!  Last winter we ate at the California Grill, there was a couple next to us dressed in T-shirts and gym shorts (and not the trendy designer versions) with their kid in a stroller.  Luckily the kid slept through most of the meal, but once it woke up we had to listen to it crying and making a fuss.  Parents today don't seem to get that they should be doing what's best for the kid, not what they want and dragging the kids along telling them, "We're doing this all for you, honey."


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

franandaj said:


> This type of behavior is so annoying!  Last winter we ate at the California Grill, there was a couple next to us dressed in T-shirts and gym shorts (and not the trendy designer versions) with their kid in a stroller.  Luckily the kid slept through most of the meal, but once it woke up we had to listen to it crying and making a fuss.  Parents today don't seem to get that they should be doing what's best for the kid, not what they want and dragging the kids along telling them, "We're doing this all for you, honey."



Yeah - I kind of miss the days my parents talk about when there were social rules about politeness that included not bringing children to age-inappropriate places, such as $40+ plate restaurants, etc.  

I get not wanting to be deprived, but it would be nice to have some social responsibility about the enjoyment of others, particularly those who do not enjoy screaming children.   We expect it at Disney, b/c it's such a child-centered place...but it still confuses me.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Ah, because you misunderstand the reasoning.  The parent says they are doing it for the child, but they are really doing it for themselves.
> 
> Same with the nice places, bars, etc.  The parents don't want to be deprived of such experiences just because they have children, so they make others deal with their children.   I honestly don't even mind that so much if the children are well-behaved and/or asleep (the very wee ones).  However, I find a lot of parents seem to "tune out" the really irritating behaviors, like constant noise and/or running around, and make others deal with it too.



Better yet.... then when the kid does something (trips a waiter, knocks over someone's drink, etc) the parents get all up in arms about it.  Like we need to be keeping out of the way of the kids?  
Sorry... what happened to sit quietly at the table?  If we ran around like I see some kids now days, we would have been in a peck of trouble!!  And when my parents grounded us or took away privileges they stuck to it!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Welcome!  You'll find we are an eclectic bunch... mostly harmless to ourselves & others.  



Darkfirewolfe said:


> And it looks very problematic to have to carry all the stuff to take care of an infant in the WDW heat.



I don't get carrying a lot of stuff at all?!?  
Most days we travel w/just what fits in DH's cargo pant/short pockets & the camera around my neck.  If we absolutely need a little umbrella or something I'll wear a fanny pack, but that is it.  

I'm amazed at the backpacks, camera equipment and purses you see some folks hauling around all day.  I guess if you need medications, or something you don't have a choice, but sometimes I just wonder what people are really hauling around all day that they never use?  

I don't even buy souvineers (sp?) the last few days.  If I'm past the point of being able to have it delivered back to our resort or at least the front of the park for pickup on the way out, I rarely buy anything.  I hate carrying anything around.


----------



## mskayjay

Hi all!  Been MIA for a while.  Work is just ridiculous for both DH and myself right now.  I've had 2 vacation days since last Christmas and DH has only had 5 back in April.  70+hour work weeks    .....just yuck!   

So I told him we're out of here in next month, called Disney, got a decent deal at Wilderness Lodge and off we go!    We'll be there from the 5th-12th and I can't wait.   Anyone else there then?   I would love to go somewhere else but there is a comfort in going to a hotel you know, a place you know, great restaurants you know, no need to make extra plans or do research when you are this tired....you know the deal.  

Now I just have to pray that we don't get the screaming toddler next to us this year.    Please God just smile on us this time!  I'm going to reach out to some nice cast members we've met at WL and see if they can help us get a room where we want.  

Tired tired tired but at the same time profoundly grateful to be in a position in life where we can just go like this.  

We are of course doing Cali Grille and trying like crazy to get in to 'Ohana's again but I think we are going to try some new places this year.  Any suggestions?  As much as we stay at WL we've never done Artist Pointe.  Jiko's didn't work out too well last year but I would try it again. Citrico's?  Russian Tea at Grand Floridian?????  I'd like this but DH??  
Where do you "have to" eat at Disney.

Oh and I can tell you we will for sure be spending an evening at Jelly Rolls again.


----------



## mskayjay

zima-cheryl said:


> Welcome!  You'll find we are an eclectic bunch... mostly harmless to ourselves & others.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get carrying a lot of stuff at all?!?
> Most days we travel w/just what fits in DH's cargo pant/short pockets & the camera around my neck.  If we absolutely need a little umbrella or something I'll wear a fanny pack, but that is it.
> 
> I'm amazed at the backpacks, camera equipment and purses you see some folks hauling around all day.  I guess if you need medications, or something you don't have a choice, but sometimes I just wonder what people are really hauling around all day that they never use?
> 
> I don't even buy souvineers (sp?) the last few days.  If I'm past the point of being able to have it delivered back to our resort or at least the front of the park for pickup on the way out, I rarely buy anything.  I hate carrying anything around.



I have an itty bitty little NY Yankees sling bag that holds my card, my camera, and cell phone.  It seriously is about the size of a pack of cigarettes and holds everything I need.  If I buy anything, I charge it and get it delivered.  NOT carrying stuff anymore.  My days of strollers, snack bags, and huge camera cases are over for now.  If I'm ever a Grammy that will change but not now.


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> Where do you "have to" eat at Disney.
> 
> Oh and I can tell you we will for sure be spending an evening at Jelly Rolls again.



Since you mentioned that you'll be at Jelly Rolls, maybe start off the evening with Flying Fish or Kouzzina...we ate at both those places last September when we stayed at the Boardwalk.  I love FF and Kouzzina was really good. The reviews are hit and miss, but we had a great meal.  

The other place we tried, finally, was Fulton's Crab House, it was awesome!  We will definitely be going back there again!


----------



## mskayjay

franandaj said:


> Since you mentioned that you'll be at Jelly Rolls, maybe start off the evening with Flying Fish or Kouzzina...we ate at both those places last September when we stayed at the Boardwalk.  I love FF and Kouzzina was really good. The reviews are hit and miss, but we had a great meal.
> 
> The other place we tried, finally, was Fulton's Crab House, it was awesome!  We will definitely be going back there again!



Are there non-seafood choices at those places?  DH loves it but I can't stand seafood of any kind.  lol


----------



## franandaj

Yes definitely.  There are plenty of non seafood choices at Kouzzina, they have a flank steak, and a lamb burger, a greek lasagne, I'm sure there are plenty of other choices, I believe a chicken choice and others.

At flying fish they have a steak and at least a vegetarian pasta option.  Check out the menus at allears.net

I know Fulton's has a filet and a chicken dish as well.


----------



## Ashton7

HockeyKat said:


> Ah, because you misunderstand the reasoning. The parent says they are doing it for the child, but they are really doing it for themselves.
> 
> Same with the nice places, bars, etc. The parents don't want to be deprived of such experiences just because they have children, so they make others deal with their children. I honestly don't even mind that so much if the children are well-behaved and/or asleep (the very wee ones). However, I find a lot of parents seem to "tune out" the really irritating behaviors, like constant noise and/or running around, and make others deal with it too.


 
Actually, I don't misunderstand the reason. I just didn't want to be quite so blunt.


----------



## HockeyKat

mskayjay said:


> I have an itty bitty little NY Yankees sling bag that holds my card, my camera, and cell phone.  It seriously is about the size of a pack of cigarettes and holds everything I need.  If I buy anything, I charge it and get it delivered.  NOT carrying stuff anymore.  My days of strollers, snack bags, and huge camera cases are over for now.  If I'm ever a Grammy that will change but not now.



I am with both of you... I tour the parks with pretty much nothing.  If I have a pocket I carry my AP, my id, my cell phone, and my room key, but otherwise I make DH carry it in his camera bag.   I hate carrying anything.    I use a spi belt (which I use for running) to carry my cell phone sometimes, and sometimes I just leave it in the room.   

Then again, I don't even carry a purse, period.  A wallet and my phone.  



Ashton7 said:


> Actually, I don't misunderstand the reason. I just didn't want to be quite so blunt.



  Fair enough.


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

mskayjay said:


> Where do you "have to" eat at Disney.



For us it's the restaurant inside Mexico for the atmosphere alone and Morcooco - those are our MUSTs for every trip.

Funny story about Mexico.  The restaurant inside doesn't serve things like tacos and burritos.  My partner and I were waiting for our table on our last trip, and a father comes up to see a menu.  He then gets really annoyed and asks about tacos and the hostess explains that is not what they do, but the restaurant outside does.  And he states he has children who won't "eat this stuff." And she suggests the restaurant outside.  And he asks in a very loud and angry voice if he can't just go outside and get a taco for his kids and bring it into this restaurant and eat.  She said no, he couldn't do that.  Fortunately, he left after that without making a scene.


----------



## SydneyFalco

Mexico's been on our must do list the last three times.  And yes, almost entirely for atmosphere alone--although I'm glad it's not Tex Mex (for the moment anyway).   Still, next time we go (if we go) I think we'll give it a miss.  

California Grill's our other must-do, but there's no plans to give up on that one, yet.


----------



## mskayjay

Darkfirewolfe said:


> For us it's the restaurant inside Mexico for the atmosphere alone and Morcooco - those are our MUSTs for every trip.
> 
> Funny story about Mexico.  The restaurant inside doesn't serve things like tacos and burritos.  My partner and I were waiting for our table on our last trip, and a father comes up to see a menu.  He then gets really annoyed and asks about tacos and the hostess explains that is not what they do, but the restaurant outside does.  And he states he has children who won't "eat this stuff." And she suggests the restaurant outside.  And he asks in a very loud and angry voice if he can't just go outside and get a taco for his kids and bring it into this restaurant and eat.  She said no, he couldn't do that.  Fortunately, he left after that without making a scene.



OMG I would have busted a gut laughing.  What was it the chihuhua used to say?  "Yo quiero Taco Bell"?   bwahahahahahaha

I am so done with the drama stuff and honestly I am so tired that if someone messes with my trip this year I am going to tell them off.....seriously.  I have never told anyone to watch their kids, been unkind when they lose their cool, had screaming kids at any dinners but this year....this chick is super tired and dangit I want to relax and have fun!

Get this.....  I popped on at lunch today and got a ressie for 'Ohana on Sat and Sun both right around 6:30!!!!!!  WTH!  I almost didnt' book because 'Ohana's and Cali Grille were both unavailable.  so glad I went ahead with it.


----------



## mskayjay

SydneyFalco said:


> Mexico's been on our must do list the last three times.  And yes, almost entirely for atmosphere alone--although I'm glad it's not Tex Mex (for the moment anyway).   Still, next time we go (if we go) I think we'll give it a miss.
> 
> California Grill's our other must-do, but there's no plans to give up on that one, yet.



I will note that for our next visit when it is not Food and Wine Fest time.  I have been reading a lot about people saying that so things must have changed there.  Used to be an "avoid at all costs" type of thing and now I hear the adult bevs are to die for (bring on the Margharitas!!!!!) and that the atmosphere outweighs mediocre food.

So far I have my absolutely, make or break ressie at Cali Grille and snagged an unreal ressie at 'Ohanas.  Knowing I have those 2, believe it or not, I can relax.  The rest is all just "tell me something new to try".  I adored Boma b'fast, hubby didn't.  I want to do Crystal Palace this year no matter what.  That PoohBear baby....if I wasn't already married to DH, he would be my man!  lol  Heard the food was okay but to see my lovin' stuffin' is so worth it.  1900 was ehh....so on to new places.  I remember when it was character b'fast at WL and it was all Pooh.  Sooooo loved it!

Okay I'm getting chirpy and chatty.  ewwww........


----------



## lakelandgal70

When I was 4 I chased him down in the Magic Kingdom. Gave my mom a heart attack cause I ran off hahhhhaa. 

We will be at WL from 7-10 and can not wait to just relax !!


----------



## BeadyLady

Joining In!

My DH & I have traveled to WDW the last four; soon to be five times without any of our children.  Ours are all grown up, and I'm not up for taking the DGSs.  DH & I do what we want, when we want, and at the pace we want.


----------



## JennyMP03

Had to chime in on the kids-being-in-inappropriate places conversation because this drives me and DH nuts, too. 

I get wanting to go out, and I have no problem with kids who are well behaved in public.  I've seen very young kids who can sit through a movie with no issue.  However, we went to a midnight showing of a movie once and the couple next to us had their baby-- a very young baby-- with them! The baby cried during the movie.  Of course it cried, it was there from midnight until 2 AM when the poor thing should have been snuggled in its crib! 

So frustrating.  I can't imagine why someone would think that's appropriate.


----------



## zima-cheryl

JennyMP03 said:


> Had to chime in on the kids-being-in-inappropriate places conversation because this drives me and DH nuts, too.
> 
> I get wanting to go out, and I have no problem with kids who are well behaved in public.  I've seen very young kids who can sit through a movie with no issue.  However, we went to a midnight showing of a movie once and the couple next to us had their baby-- a very young baby-- with them! The baby cried during the movie.  Of course it cried, it was there from midnight until 2 AM when the poor thing should have been snuggled in its crib!
> 
> So frustrating.  I can't imagine why someone would think that's appropriate.



Makes you wonder doesn't it?  
Those of us w/no practical experience raising children can figure it out but yet their parents don't get it.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

JennyMP03 said:


> Had to chime in on the kids-being-in-inappropriate places conversation because this drives me and DH nuts, too.
> 
> I get wanting to go out, and I have no problem with kids who are well behaved in public.  I've seen very young kids who can sit through a movie with no issue.  However, we went to a midnight showing of a movie once and the couple next to us had their baby-- a very young baby-- with them! The baby cried during the movie.  Of course it cried, it was there from midnight until 2 AM when the poor thing should have been snuggled in its crib!
> 
> So frustrating.  I can't imagine why someone would think that's appropriate.



When Hostel came out and was in theaters, DH and I went to an evening showing and the people 2 rows behind us had a toddler(maybe 2-3 years old) and even got him a booster seat so that he wouldn't miss any of the movie  If you've seen it, it is definitely NOT something a little kid needs to see at all.


----------



## mskayjay

Okay where is Mad?????  It is not like her to be absent and not busting my butt every time I post.  I see she hasn't been on in a few.  Is she away or something?

Madddddddd...........come out and play!


----------



## Alesia

mskayjay said:


> Okay where is Mad?????  It is not like her to be absent and not busting my butt every time I post.  I see she hasn't been on in a few.  Is she away or something?
> 
> Madddddddd...........come out and play!



She's still in WDW.


----------



## mskayjay

Oh is she on vacation Alesia?????  Till when?  Dangit....that means she won't be there while we are there and I was soooo hoping that would work out!

Is anyone else going to be there from November 5-12th?  We'll be at WL if anyone wants to meet for drinks!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Makes you wonder doesn't it?
> Those of us w/no practical experience raising children can figure it out but yet their parents don't get it.



I always said that you should have to apply to have children, I mean you have to have a license to drive, to hunt....why can just anyone raise children?


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> I always said that you should have to apply to have children, I mean you have to have a license to drive, to hunt....why can just anyone raise children?



Ahhh... that is the rub.  Not 'just anyone' can raise children but 'just anyone' can breed.  

The real kicker is, at least amongst my family & friends, it seems like those most suited & most desiring to be parents (and who would be wonderful at raising kids) are the ones unable to concieve.


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Ahhh... that is the rub.  Not 'just anyone' can raise children but 'just anyone' can breed.
> 
> The real kicker is, at least amongst my family & friends, it seems like those most suited & most desiring to be parents (and who would be wonderful at raising kids) are the ones unable to concieve.



I do have a friend who is due in early December, and she and her husband will be wonderful parents.  I'm just going to miss all the "adult" (and I mean that in the most Disney way ) things we do with them like F&W and gourmet dinners.  I suppose at some point they'll get a sitter and start going out again.

Hey! I noticed your ticker...I'm going to be making one soon for about the same time period...when are you going to be there?


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> I do have a friend who is due in early December, and she and her husband will be wonderful parents.  I'm just going to miss all the "adult" (and I mean that in the most Disney way ) things we do with them like F&W and gourmet dinners.  I suppose at some point they'll get a sitter and start going out again.
> 
> Hey! I noticed your ticker...I'm going to be making one soon for about the same time period...when are you going to be there?



Tentatively mid-October.  Planning for the 15th as of now, but if any good deals come down the pike that could change.  Really until the in-laws buy their plane tix we can change dates to grab any deals.  I know a lot of people dislike it, but I'm hoping we can snag free dining.


----------



## neech

franandaj said:


> I always said that you should have to apply to have children, I mean you have to have a license to drive, to hunt....why can just anyone raise children?



OMG...that's so funny and so true


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Okay where is Mad?????  It is not like her to be absent and not busting my butt every time I post.  I see she hasn't been on in a few.  Is she away or something?
> 
> Madddddddd...........come out and play!



MWWWAHAHHAHAHAAAAA!!!! You rang!!!??  

Just got back last night- so much to write. In a nut shell- had a wonderful, quiet relaxing awesome trip! Stayed at the BW Villas w/ BW view! Planning our next trip for 2012. I don't have time to give a full report (nor do I remember a lot due to deteriorating brain cells ) but I will try and give you some highlights in the next few days 

Glad to hear you are going on a trip!



HockeyKat said:


> Ah, because you misunderstand the reasoning.  The parent says they are doing it for the child, but they are really doing it for themselves.
> 
> Same with the nice places, bars, etc.  The parents don't want to be deprived of such experiences just because they have children, so they make others deal with their children.   I honestly don't even mind that so much if the children are well-behaved and/or asleep (the very wee ones).  However, I find a lot of parents seem to "tune out" the really irritating behaviors, like constant noise and/or running around, and make others deal with it too.



A few child stories. For the most part- I did not even give the kids a 2nd thought- they were there but pretty much void to me. Some were even cute to watch. OMG- we saw this infant puke down the front of her mother on the bus ride home (just formula- but lots of it) the father started screaming GET OFF THE BUS GET OFF THE BUS!! Dude, it's just baby puke- settle down! He was actually mad!

One night at Citricos this little girl kept randomly screaming at the top of her lungs, you know the scream that sends chills up your spine? Yes, and the father just thought it was oooohhhhh so funny! Thank god they were almost done their dinner!

Another night at the Flying Fish I saw a family with a small child being seated, not long after I heard a scream and then non stop crying. The parents picked up the child and walked right out of the restaurant. Kudos for them! And a sigh of relief for everyone in the restaurant. 

And yesterday I was in line at the BW to do our airline check in. Cast of characters, Grandmother holding onto the stroller with a crying, whining Jackson in it. Mom was also in line. I am in line trying to check in and grandmom has the stroller butt up again my damn leg (back off lady) and Jackson is screaming while I am trying to listen to the CM. Jackson decides to roll out of the stroller and onto the ground screaming and kicking my leg! OK- get the frick off of my leg kid. Mom or grandmom do not take the kid out of line, nor move him away from me, so, *I* stood there like a damn flamingo with one leg UP so the kid can have my ground space to roll around and whine "help me mom, help me" or maybe I gave him my ground space so I didn't kick him a shot. Actually- let's make that grandmom or mom that needed the kick. 



zima-cheryl said:


> Welcome!  You'll find we are an eclectic bunch... mostly harmless to ourselves & others.


  I prefer WEIRDOOOOOOOO!!!!



> I don't get carrying a lot of stuff at all?!?
> Most days we travel w/just what fits in DH's cargo pant/short pockets & the camera around my neck.  If we absolutely need a little umbrella or something I'll wear a fanny pack, but that is it.
> 
> 
> I don't even buy souvineers (sp?) the last few days.  If I'm past the point of being able to have it delivered back to our resort or at least the front of the park for pickup on the way out, I rarely buy anything.  I hate carrying anything around.



I wear a small Fossil shoulder bag- whatever does not fit- ya don't need it! A few nights I just used my Dooney and Bourke wristlet. But even though it was small, the shoulder bag was easier b/c my hands were free.

I send my purchases back to the hotel too. I love being "hands free" Too much stuff= too much drama!

A BIG WELCOME to anyone I have not met yet!! So much fun having more people around 

Tammy- FREE tix for Black Label!!? I want my money back


----------



## BeadyLady

Wow, you show more restraint than I would have while standing in line.


----------



## maddhatir

BeadyLady said:


> Wow, you show more restraint than I would have while standing in line.



Why? You would not wish to stand like a Flamingo?? I find it rather refreshing. 

One night on the crowded monorail I was sitting down. This little boy about 8 was standing in front of me, facing me and was holding onto the 2 bars with his arms outstretched. He kept _lurching_ at me coming back and forth. ( I am PMSL reading the word lurching, but that is what he was doing!) I finally said- "ew- GET away from me"  DH was pissing himself. The kid was right in my face and he kept coming at me. Oh, once again, the parents could have cared less


----------



## mskayjay

MADDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!      So good to see you and so bummed we missed each other!  We need to try to schedule '12 at the same time.  We're doing WL again and I think our next trip will be somewhere different.  In the thread I talk about below, folks mentioned some good alternatives and we may take the time to check out places like OKW while there this time.  BW and BC were filled when I booked.  We just decided to go on 10/17!  lol 

I have managed to have yet another thread closed by a Mod.     I really think this woman has it out for me and/or hates the topic of adults at DisneyWorld.  I sent a PM to one of the Webmasters because I really don't think this thread should have been closed.  Discussion, lively discussion, should be allowed and nothing I saw here was out of line.  It got a little feisty the last two pages only.

If our Mod on this forum reads this, could you please take a look and direct me to whomever I should be asking about this please!  Thanks!  Makes me really sad and mad.  Its obvious there is interest in the topic so why keep shutting it down just because everyone is not on the same side of the opinion fence?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2579649


----------



## maddhatir

Karen- I didn't see a problem, but they probably know what those kinds of threads turn into. 

Believe it or not- I posted the same child stories on Facebook that I posted here and my friend (of 40 years- who is NOT a Disney person) said, "then why go to Disney!?" HERE WE GO! I told her to just be quiet LOL- don't you wish you can do that here? She asked my why I was being "fresh"  She actually used the word fresh. 

Like most of us have said- it is more the parent's fault than their kids. I cannot imagine having a child and letting them run screaming and yelling up and down the halls in the morning, but then again, the parents that let their children do that are the parents that would talk loudly in the morning themselves. I think they were raised by wolves and have no consideration for others- so their pups are turning out the same 

I can tell you I am a very light sleeper- I need a sound machine every night just to sleep. I brought it with me to the BWV and I did not hear a single noise. Whether it was in the hallway OR on the boardwalk and we had a BW view! Actually our room was RIGHT in front of the games and on top of the Big River Brewery! I read about people hearing the late night stragglers from Jellyrolls out on the boardwalk at 2am, nope. Not us. DH and I woke up between 8:30-9:30 every morning with our sound machine running. We were on the 4th fl. (they have 5 floors) and REALLY far from the elevators too. 

DH and I took a walk over to the BCV to check it out b/c we were thinking about staying there next.....until we walked into the place! OMG- the lobby was SO loud, kids everywhere! It was like night and day. I said- let's stay put at the BW I think more kids are at the BC b/c of the awesome pool. That's OK- I can live with our ugly clown pool and stinky counter service. 

We do not want to think about any other DVC besides the Epcot resorts b/c of the ease of getting to Epcot and DHS. The less time riding a bus- the better for us. It would be fun to try other places- but we have to weigh the good and bad. And busses= bad.


----------



## franandaj

maddhatir said:


> DH and I took a walk over to the BCV to check it out b/c we were thinking about staying there next.....until we walked into the place! OMG- the lobby was SO loud, kids everywhere! It was like night and day.



  


I'm working on my PTR and just finished talking about wanting to stay at BCV during F&W because of the proximity, I don't think I could deal with screaming kids!  We stayed at the BWV last year and I liked the scary clown slide, it was fun, but my DP couldn't handle the fudge shop that we passed every day on our way to Epcot!     She said we can't stay there any more!


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> I'm working on my PTR and just finished talking about wanting to stay at BCV during F&W because of the proximity, I don't think I could deal with screaming kids!  We stayed at the BWV last year and I liked the scary clown slide, it was fun, but my DP couldn't handle the fudge shop that we passed every day on our way to Epcot!     She said we can't stay there any more!



Well, let me say- the lobby was loud. Of course the pool was loud. But as I said to DH, I am sure the rest of the resort- rooms etc are not loud. He just doesn't want to take the chance. Me? I would. 

We didn't like the fact that the BW had crummy CS breakfast. Sure, you could get a breakfast sandwich- but that was it. We had to walk over to Sunshine Seasons one morning just to get CS for breakfast. I liked the Marketplace options over at the BC. 

Who knows, he might change his mind, actually he said "_I will stay where you stay_" He is very diplomatic

We did not walk into the candy store once on the BW! Now see, *I* can pass the fudge, just not the gift shop!


----------



## franandaj

maddhatir said:


> We didn't like the fact that the BW had crummy CS breakfast. Sure, you could get a breakfast sandwich- but that was it. We had to walk over to Sunshine Seasons one morning just to get CS for breakfast. I liked the Marketplace options over at the BC.
> 
> We did not walk into the candy store once on the BW! Now see, *I* can pass the fudge, just not the gift shop!



We always get a 1 BR when we stay in FL so I usually make breakfast in the room.  Some mornings that means simply opening a yogurt, or pouring rice krispies in a bowl, but at least twice in the week I make us bacon, eggs, toast and hash browns.  I never have the time to do it at home, so it's become a tradition on DVC vacations to cook a civilised breakfast at least twice.  It also justifies my purchase of 1/2 a dozen eggs, and a package of bacon!


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> We always get a 1 BR when we stay in FL so I usually make breakfast in the room.  Some mornings that means simply opening a yogurt, or pouring rice krispies in a bowl, but at least twice in the week I make us bacon, eggs, toast and hash browns.  I never have the time to do it at home, so it's become a tradition on DVC vacations to cook a civilised breakfast at least twice. * It also justifies my purchase of 1/2 a dozen eggs, and a package of bacon!*



I would hope so! 

We were on the DP so we were trying to use up our points LOL. I am sure DH would love to wake up to some bacon and eggs! I can use that as a selling point for the 1BR Now I just have to follow though....

We did peek into the 1BR sample at the BWV while we were having lunch at Big River one day. We loved it. I was surprised he got up and looked. We are not owners- we rent points from friends. 

I am hoping to rent a 1BR next time. I like the fact if I wake up before DH I can shut the bedroom door and let him sleep while I get ready or just sit out on the balcony without waking him. Oh, and the washer and dryer in the room really turned me on! Is that weird? We can pack one suitcase honey and wash as we go No baggage fees The bathroom was nice and big too!

I am starting to save my pennies! only 720 more days to go


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> And yesterday I was in line at the BW to do our airline check in. Cast of characters, Grandmother holding onto the stroller with a crying, whining Jackson in it. Mom was also in line. I am in line trying to check in and grandmom has the stroller butt up again my damn leg (back off lady) and Jackson is screaming while I am trying to listen to the CM. Jackson decides to roll out of the stroller and onto the ground screaming and kicking my leg! OK- get the frick off of my leg kid. Mom or grandmom do not take the kid out of line, nor move him away from me, so, *I* stood there like a damn flamingo with one leg UP so the kid can have my ground space to roll around and whine "help me mom, help me" or maybe I gave him my ground space so I didn't kick him a shot. Actually- let's make that grandmom or mom that needed the kick.



I had a little boy kick me at work one day. I got down, right in his face, and said, "If your mother lets you kick her that's her business, but you _will not ever_ kick me again. Do you understand?"

He continued to kick the **** out of his mother every day, but he never kicked _me_ again.


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> I had a little boy kick me at work one day. I got down, right in his face, and said, "If your mother lets you kick her that's her business, but you _will not ever_ kick me again. Do you understand?"
> 
> He continued to kick the **** out of his mother every day, but he never kicked _me_ again.



You go Alesia! I am sure you have to deal with a lot from the kiddies at your work. It must be hard when you have a good kid at home, but when you go to work- you see so much insanity! Can you imagine what it must be like in their homes? 

I said to DH on our last day, "you know what I am looking forward to when I am home" He said "what" I said "not seeing children every day" I work at home so I am alone all day in the peace and quiet. That could also be why it is like overload to me when I am in Disney. I rarely see kids in my daily life. 

On the plane home last night there was a little boy and girl (brother and sister) about 5-6 who had me PMSL. DH kept taking off his head phones wondering what I was laughing at. They were asking the silliest questions of the mother and they had me entertained. "Mom, why are the wings out?" Mom "the wings are always out on the plane" "Are we flying?" "No! we are still on the ground" it was non stop but they were serious. The mother's patience was just as funny as the questions.


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> Karen- I didn't see a problem, but they probably know what those kinds of threads turn into.
> 
> Believe it or not- I posted the same child stories on Facebook that I posted here and my friend (of 40 years- who is NOT a Disney person) said, "then why go to Disney!?" HERE WE GO! I told her to just be quiet LOL- don't you wish you can do that here? She asked my why I was being "fresh"  She actually used the word fresh.
> 
> Like most of us have said- it is more the parent's fault than their kids. I cannot imagine having a child and letting them run screaming and yelling up and down the halls in the morning, but then again, the parents that let their children do that are the parents that would talk loudly in the morning themselves. I think they were raised by wolves and have no consideration for others- so their pups are turning out the same
> 
> I can tell you I am a very light sleeper- I need a sound machine every night just to sleep. I brought it with me to the BWV and I did not hear a single noise. Whether it was in the hallway OR on the boardwalk and we had a BW view! Actually our room was RIGHT in front of the games and on top of the Big River Brewery! I read about people hearing the late night stragglers from Jellyrolls out on the boardwalk at 2am, nope. Not us. DH and I woke up between 8:30-9:30 every morning with our sound machine running. We were on the 4th fl. (they have 5 floors) and REALLY far from the elevators too.
> 
> DH and I took a walk over to the BCV to check it out b/c we were thinking about staying there next.....until we walked into the place! OMG- the lobby was SO loud, kids everywhere! It was like night and day. I said- let's stay put at the BW I think more kids are at the BC b/c of the awesome pool. That's OK- I can live with our ugly clown pool and stinky counter service.
> 
> We do not want to think about any other DVC besides the Epcot resorts b/c of the ease of getting to Epcot and DHS. The less time riding a bus- the better for us. It would be fun to try other places- but we have to weigh the good and bad. And busses= bad.



I bring earplugs and a white noise maker to every hotel room I go to.   I used to have such trouble sleeping away from home, and now I sleep like a baby (ha!).  

I also use them at home, though, due to a hubby that, umm, well, snores like a freight train!  


BCV lobby is definitely cacophony, but I found SAB to be fairly peaceful, considering.   Granted, we go in total off-season (Sept).  

I agree on BWV crummy counter service.  We actually drove over to CBR one night at 9:30PM so that we could get a burger!!   

As to the kids annoy me, why go to Disney remark?   Lately, why go anywhere.   Everywhere is so "kid-friendly" (read: let my kids run around screaming and deal) anyway.   Raised by wolves, indeed. 




maddhatir said:


> I am hoping to rent a 1BR next time. I like the fact if I wake up before DH I can shut the bedroom door and let him sleep while I get ready or just sit out on the balcony without waking him. Oh, and the washer and dryer in the room really turned me on! Is that weird? We can pack one suitcase honey and wash as we go No baggage fees The bathroom was nice and big too!



Be careful.  Once you go 1BR, it's tough to go back!!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> As to the kids annoy me, why go to Disney remark?   Lately, why go anywhere.   Everywhere is so "kid-friendly" (read: let my kids run around screaming and deal) anyway.   Raised by wolves, indeed.



Did I miss the "let my kids run around and deal" comment somewhere?!




> Be careful.  Once you go 1BR, it's tough to go back!!



LOL- first it's the "once you go deluxe"......and now it's the one bedroom  Does it ever end!?


----------



## franandaj

HockeyKat said:


> Be careful.  Once you go 1BR, it's tough to go back!!





maddhatir said:


> LOL- first it's the "once you go deluxe"......and now it's the one bedroom  Does it ever end!?



Our first DVC trip was in a 1BR at SSR!  A year later when we bought in at the CA DVC, we couldn't afford enough points to stay in 1 BRs or justify a 1 BR when staying only 25 minutes from home.    I wasn't sure how I was going to handle a studio, and other than missing my jacuzzi tub dearly, it was OK.  Especially having a theme park right outside the balcony!  

The tubs at the older Florida properties are much nicer than the VGC, so I don't mind the studios for our "short, close to home" trips, but if I'm flying all the way across the country, I want my nice big tub for soaking!  We spend a little more time in the room than the average bear.  So the extra room is really nice.

I love the kitchen, but I also take the cooking school at our F&W Festival in CA, and actually LIKE to cook on a vacation (a couple times, and nothing involved).  Eating my own food is comforting.  I love that part about the 1 BRs, especially since DP is handicapped and it's hard to get her out of bed when she has overdone it the day before.  That's usually when the bacon and eggs breakfast kicks in and we slow down the pace and take it easy.  If I didn't have a kitchen and the internet, I'd go stir crazy knowing that the parks are out there and we aren't!  



maddhatir said:


> I am hoping to rent a 1BR next time. I like the fact if I wake up before DH I can shut the bedroom door and let him sleep while I get ready or just sit out on the balcony without waking him. Oh, and the washer and dryer in the room really turned me on! Is that weird? We can pack one suitcase honey and wash as we go No baggage fees The bathroom was nice and big too!
> 
> I am starting to save my pennies! only 720 more days to go



I'm doing the 365 day dance (well 367 to WDW, we're going to Universal for two nights and a day first!

The laundry is great! I'm hoping that we won't have to take four large suitcases in the future, especially since we now have an OL.  If we could just bring 2-3 days worth of clothes (I'm not the one with a problem), and we already do laundry several times a week.  No biggie, I throw in a load here and there when I'm about to go in the tub or when I get up early and am letting DP sleep.  It really does help cut down on the luggage, at least mine!  



maddhatir said:


> I work at home so I am alone all day in the peace and quiet. That could also be why it is like overload to me when I am in Disney. I rarely see kids in my daily life.



I totally agree with you.  I don't have a traditional "day job" my kids have fur and walk on 4 legs!  We do have some kids in the neighborhood, I don't "see" them much, I can hear them sometimes, but they aren't completely annoying like so many of the kids at the parks.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Another night at the Flying Fish I saw a family with a small child being seated, not long after I heard a scream and then non stop crying. The parents picked up the child and walked right out of the restaurant. Kudos for them! And a sigh of relief for everyone in the restaurant.



My SIL does when ever necessary.  I will tell you the kids have learned Mom isn't messing around.  Amazing now, she just has to give them a look & they usually settle down.

I have a lot of respect for her, and any parent, willing to do what has to be done, even if it means missing out on your nice dinner to take care fo the kids.



maddhatir said:


> I can tell you I am a very light sleeper- I need a sound machine every night just to sleep. I brought it with me to the BWV and I did not hear a single noise. Whether it was in the hallway OR on the boardwalk and we had a BW view! Actually our room was RIGHT in front of the games and on top of the Big River Brewery! I read about people hearing the late night stragglers from Jellyrolls out on the boardwalk at 2am, nope. Not us. DH and I woke up between 8:30-9:30 every morning with our sound machine running. We were on the 4th fl. (they have 5 floors) and REALLY far from the elevators too.


I have occassionaly bouts of insomnia too & have problems sleeping in new/strange places.  
I have to say that of all the WDW resorts, the Dolphin is amazing for sound -- or lack there of.  We had a balcony room facing Epcot and the water.  With the slider shut you didn't hear any of the boats or music or noise from the Boardwalk.  And one morning we walked out and bumped into a family w/2 or 3 kids running down the hall & had no clue they were out there until we opened the door.  
It was a bit of a walk to Epcot, but I'd stay again in a heartbeat.



franandaj said:


> I'm working on my PTR and just finished talking about wanting to stay at BCV during F&W because of the proximity, I don't think I could deal with screaming kids!  We stayed at the BWV last year and I liked the scary clown slide, it was fun, but my DP couldn't handle the fudge shop that we passed every day on our way to Epcot!     She said we can't stay there any more!


Consider the Swan or Dolphin.  About a 20 minute walk for us.  Since it isn't a ME resort and isn't quite 100% WDW & you loose a few perks I know, but it is a nice resort and a bit more quiet.



franandaj said:


> I totally agree with you.  I don't have a traditional "day job" my kids have fur and walk on 4 legs!  We do have some kids in the neighborhood, I don't "see" them much, I can hear them sometimes, but they aren't completely annoying like so many of the kids at the parks.


I have a traditional day job and I still don't see a lot of kids.  Working in a professional building they just aren't around.  As long as I skip "bring your kid to work day" things are good.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> I have a traditional day job and I still don't see a lot of kids.  Working in a professional building they just aren't around.  As long as I skip "bring your kid to work day" things are good.



When I worked in an office, we never interacted with kids, but when I would go out for lunch every day I would see them, especially if I went shopping. A lot of moms were out during lunch time with their kiddos shopping


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> MADDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!      So good to see you and so bummed we missed each other!  We need to try to schedule '12 at the same time.  We're doing WL again and I think our next trip will be somewhere different.  In the thread I talk about below, folks mentioned some good alternatives and we may take the time to check out places like OKW while there this time.  BW and BC were filled when I booked.  We just decided to go on 10/17!  lol
> 
> I have managed to have yet another thread closed by a Mod.     I really think this woman has it out for me and/or hates the topic of adults at DisneyWorld.  I sent a PM to one of the Webmasters because I really don't think this thread should have been closed.  Discussion, lively discussion, should be allowed and nothing I saw here was out of line.  It got a little feisty the last two pages only.
> 
> If our Mod on this forum reads this, could you please take a look and direct me to whomever I should be asking about this please!  Thanks!  Makes me really sad and mad.  Its obvious there is interest in the topic so why keep shutting it down just because everyone is not on the same side of the opinion fence?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2579649



Lawdy! I don't see what is wrong with this thread??? I don't post on the other boards cause seems like to some people Disney is only for kids. I just don't get that negative vibe. It is for all people. I don't mind kids too much but when they start misbehaving I don't like it. Today parents don't want to parent. Why then have a kid? UGH!


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Why? You would not wish to stand like a Flamingo?? I find it rather refreshing.
> 
> One night on the crowded monorail I was sitting down. This little boy about 8 was standing in front of me, facing me and was holding onto the 2 bars with his arms outstretched. He kept _lurching_ at me coming back and forth. ( I am PMSL reading the word lurching, but that is what he was doing!) I finally said- "ew- GET away from me"  DH was pissing himself. The kid was right in my face and he kept coming at me. Oh, once again, the parents could have cared less



Yuck. Kids are very germy and I don't want them that close to me either! You are a hoot Mad!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Consider the Swan or Dolphin.  About a 20 minute walk for us.  Since it isn't a ME resort and isn't quite 100% WDW & you loose a few perks I know, but it is a nice resort and a bit more quiet.



I'd love to stay there, but they don't take DVC points!    After all the money we've dropped into DVC, that's where we have to stay!  Unless we hit the lottery big!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yuck. Kids are very germy and I don't want them that close to me either! You are a hoot Mad!



Ew- well, I ended up getting a 24 hour stomach virus while there. I was tossing my cookies all night and the next day I could not even get out of bed! I missed my damn Fort Wilderness Segway tour and some kayaking that I was looking forward to!

I think of all those germs floating around that place and it just skeeves me!


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Ew- well, I ended up getting a 24 hour stomach virus while there. I was tossing my cookies all night and the next day I could not even get out of bed! I missed my damn Fort Wilderness Segway tour and some kayaking that I was looking forward to!
> 
> I think of all those germs floating around that place and it just skeeves me!



Aww sorry you got sick! I take Olive leaf extract that helps protect me from germs. Knock on wood. lol. Haven't had a normal cold or flu in some time. We are heading to WL November 7th. I will look into that Segway tour. DH would probably like that. 

Did anyone read the thread about the mom that changed her kids diaper on the floor in some line? I hope we don't see weird stuff like that lol


----------



## mskayjay

franandaj said:


> I always said that you should have to apply to have children, I mean you have to have a license to drive, to hunt....why can just anyone raise children?



As someone who has worked in Social Services in various capacities for years, I have never understood why people are forced to go through so much to be foster parents or adopt but yet you can multiply like bunnies with any number of partners and no one questions your right to do so.  Unreal.......

And to be clear I am not saying that fosters and adoptives shouldn't be screened aggressively.  I'm simply saying the inequity in the two situations is just ridiculous!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Aww sorry you got sick! I take Olive leaf extract that helps protect me from germs. Knock on wood. lol. Haven't had a normal cold or flu in some time. We are heading to WL November 7th. I will look into that Segway tour. DH would probably like that.
> 
> Did anyone read the thread about the mom that changed her kids diaper on the floor in some line? I hope we don't see weird stuff like that lol



OMG!  I just read that. It was TSM FP line! I was PMSL when the next poster said people get mad when someone wants to stop and take a pic of Mr Potato Head People are nuts! It is just a ride for crying out loud. Believe it or not I missed it on my last 2 trips and I am STILL alive to talk about it!


----------



## mskayjay

You guys are all so funny and ridiculously real!  lol  Madd I am PMSL at you telling that kid to get back and I can't believe you actually flamingoed.  You should have pretended you were going to hurl and watched how fast Mom or Grammy grabbed little Jackson away!!!!!    and from the sounds of it, you wouldn't have had to fake too hard!  So sorry you got sick honey.  That is really the worst at Disney.

Much as I don't want to, I really think Rich and I will move on to another place if we have issues again at WL.  We really love it there but obviously what we love it for is what others love it for and that means kids!!!!  lol  I just love being on the wter, being near MK, Cali Grille, etc.  I loved AKL but it is so far out of the way from everything!  BC and BW are gorgeous but I think a bit more than DH would spend. I haven't stayed at Poly since Moses was in knee pants so that is a potential.  I'd really love to get in to OKW but its always booked!  grr......  Maybe they'll upgrade us to the Villas at WL!!!!  lol

anyways, a so-so day at Disney is still better than a day anywhere else and we need this vaca so badly right now so we'll make the best of it and pray for the "wonderful children gods" to shine on us!


----------



## mskayjay

lakelandgal70 said:


> Did anyone read the thread about the mom that changed her kids diaper on the floor in some line? I hope we don't see weird stuff like that lol




Oh no way......are you serious????????  Where is it?  Gotta read that one!  

OMG I found it!!!!!  LMAO!!!!!  That is sooooo bad and the part about the kid peeing in a baggy????? seriously?????????


----------



## franandaj

I don't know how far stories travel, but on the news in So Cal, there was guy who was arrested for public drunkeness in Pasadena, somewhere in the same time frame, his estranged wife reported their son missing.  Some good samaritan saw the story on the news and made it his crusade to find the kid.  Turns out the guy parked the car in a public garage, forgot he even had a kid, and went out for more drinks.

The kid was found in his car seat, parked in a car for 25 hours before the good samaritan found him.  He had pissed himself and was probably starving.  The kid is in protective services pending investigation of both parents.  Totally makes you wonder.


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> Did anyone read the thread about the mom that changed her kids diaper on the floor in some line? I hope we don't see weird stuff like that lol



I didn't see that, but I remember reading something else about someone changing a diaper in a place that was totally inappropriate and they didn't see a problem with it.  The mom thought that because they did it quickly it didn't matter that it was right in public!    I mean I'm OK with discretionary breast feeding and I've seen a lot of moms do it without calling attention to themselves, but I'm sorry changing a diaper is gross!  I can't even deal with our cats stuff. That's DP's job, if they leave a "present" on the ground I cover it up and she takes care of it.  She does all the litter boxes, I DON'T want to see parents changing diapers in the parks!


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> I missed my damn Fort Wilderness Segway tour and some kayaking that I was looking forward to!


Oh No!  I'm sooo sorry you missed those.  



lakelandgal70 said:


> I will look into that Segway tour. DH would probably like that.


They also offer one @ Epcot.  We did that last year & it was an absolute blast!    I would highly recommend it.




mskayjay said:


> As someone who has worked in Social Services in various capacities for years, I have never understood why people are forced to go through so much to be foster parents or adopt but yet you can multiply like bunnies with any number of partners and no one questions your right to do so.  Unreal.......
> 
> And to be clear I am not saying that fosters and adoptives shouldn't be screened aggressively.  I'm simply saying the inequity in the two situations is just ridiculous!


Amen to that!   



mskayjay said:


> anyways, a so-so day at Disney is still better than a day anywhere else


So True.  So True.  



lakelandgal70 said:


> Did anyone read the thread about the mom that changed her kids diaper on the floor in some line? I hope we don't see weird stuff like that lol





mskayjay said:


> That is sooooo bad and the part about the kid peeing in a baggy????? seriously?????????





franandaj said:


> I didn't see that, but I remember reading something else about someone changing a diaper in a place that was totally inappropriate and they didn't see a problem with it.  The mom thought that because they did it quickly it didn't matter that it was right in public!



We've seen lots of things like that...  The worst was at 'Ohana.  Waiting for our ADR some lady puts her kid down on a couch & proceeds to change the diaper right there in the waiting area for the restaurant.  Mind you there was a bathroom 20 feet down the hall w/a changing table.    I feel bad for whomever sat on the couch later.  

Oh, and then there was the kid peeing in a bottle (like an empty juice bottle or something) in Fantasyland.  Again -- bathroom right around the corner.   But hey - don't want to loose that spot in line do ya?  

That is why you touch nothing!!  Who knows what germs & ick are on the hand rails & such?  And I'm washing my own hands all the time.  It doesn't help that I'm a total germ-a-phobe, I realize that, but still....


----------



## lakelandgal70

I can honestly say on the numerous trips to Disney I have never seen anyone pee or poop out in the open. And I really hope it stays that way lol.


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> You guys are all so funny and ridiculously real!  lol  Madd I am PMSL at you telling that kid to get back and I can't believe you actually flamingoed.  You should have pretended you were going to hurl and watched how fast Mom or Grammy grabbed little Jackson away!!!!!    and from the sounds of it, you wouldn't have had to fake too hard!  So sorry you got sick honey.  That is really the worst at Disney.
> 
> Much as I don't want to, I really think Rich and I will move on to another place if we have issues again at WL.  We really love it there but obviously what we love it for is what others love it for and that means kids!!!!  lol  I just love being on the wter, being near MK, Cali Grille, etc.  I loved AKL but it is so far out of the way from everything!  BC and BW are gorgeous but I think a bit more than DH would spend. I haven't stayed at Poly since Moses was in knee pants so that is a potential.  I'd really love to get in to OKW but its always booked!  grr......  Maybe they'll upgrade us to the Villas at WL!!!!  lol
> 
> anyways, a so-so day at Disney is still better than a day anywhere else and we need this vaca so badly right now so we'll make the best of it and pray for the "wonderful children gods" to shine on us!



Wait what did I miss? What happened at WL that is worrying you?? We are going in couple weeks and hope it isn't too bad. Couple years ago we stayed in villas at BC. It was wonderful. Only place that was really bad was the lobby. The noise level was deafening at times. We loved the pool even though there were tons of kids. Everyone was well behaved.


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> I didn't see that, but I remember reading something else about someone changing a diaper in a place that was totally inappropriate and they didn't see a problem with it.  The mom thought that because they did it quickly it didn't matter that it was right in public!    I mean I'm OK with discretionary breast feeding and I've seen a lot of moms do it without calling attention to themselves, but I'm sorry changing a diaper is gross!  I can't even deal with our cats stuff. That's DP's job, if they leave a "present" on the ground I cover it up and she takes care of it.  She does all the litter boxes, I DON'T want to see parents changing diapers in the parks!



 I am on a whole different page with this. I would be pissed that she was holding up the line and I could not get my FP!!!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I can honestly say on the numerous trips to Disney I have never seen anyone pee or poop out in the open. And I really hope it stays that way lol.



AAAAAAmen to that! 

I did see the guy who is the voice of Push the Trashcan though. Not the same subject but, it was something I saw that I usually do not. LMAO!


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> AAAAAAmen to that!
> 
> I did see the guy who is the voice of Push the Trashcan though. Not the same subject but, it was something I saw that I usually do not. LMAO!



Ok this may seem like an odd question but was he hot?


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Ok this may seem like an odd question but was he hot?



Hmmm- yes, very odd question, but look who you are talking to. I can relate. I can't remember. I took a pic. I will have to post it later.  

He was younger so the possibility is there that he could have been hot!

Can I ask why?


----------



## Alahis

Oh, my.....You know what ? All these stories about weird parents and annoying children scare me a bit.....May I risk something if I go after the Labor Day ? 



(oh people, I'm soooo cooooold )


----------



## maddhatir

Alahis said:


> Oh, my.....You know what ? All these stories about weird parents and annoying children scare me a bit.....May I risk something if I go after the Labor Day ?
> 
> 
> 
> (oh people, I'm soooo cooooold )



eh- you will be fine. It is just those select few that make you cringe. You will be too busy enjoying yourself to notice the good ones....they blend in.


----------



## HockeyKat

franandaj said:


> I totally agree with you.  I don't have a traditional "day job" my kids have fur and walk on 4 legs!  We do have some kids in the neighborhood, I don't "see" them much, I can hear them sometimes, but they aren't completely annoying like so many of the kids at the parks.





zima-cheryl said:


> I have a traditional day job and I still don't see a lot of kids.  Working in a professional building they just aren't around.  As long as I skip "bring your kid to work day" things are good.



I have a traditional day job like Cheryl, and like her, I rarely see kids in my daily life, other than grocery stores and the like.  My activities are generally for adults (choirs, adult hockey leagues, running clubs, etc.)   Contrary to popular belief, you *can* have a full life without kids!!   



lakelandgal70 said:


> I can honestly say on the numerous trips to Disney I have never seen anyone pee or poop out in the open. And I really hope it stays that way lol.



I have only ever seen someone throw up in the open, unfortunately.   I think it was Mission:Space related!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I have only ever seen someone throw up in the open, unfortunately.   I think it was Mission:Space related!



I am considerate of others. The day after my stomach virus, I HAD to go on TOT. JUST in case something...happened, I cleared out one half of my handbag in case I needed to barf in it  I like to think ahead.  But everything was fine!


----------



## franandaj

HockeyKat said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you *can* have a full life without kids!!



In my circles that *is* the popular belief!    



maddhatir said:


> I am considerate of others. The day after my stomach virus, I HAD to go on TOT. JUST in case something...happened, I cleared out one half of my handbag in case I needed to barf in it  I like to think ahead.  But everything was fine!



That is just so wrong!  But I'm glad you were considerate!


----------



## Alahis

maddhatir said:


> I am considerate of others. The day after my stomach virus, I HAD to go on TOT. JUST in case something...happened, I cleared out one half of my handbag in case I needed to barf in it  I like to think ahead.  But everything was fine!




You can also custom a brown-paper bag 
One for each ride !
...Oyeah, I have a concept !


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> I
> That is just so wrong!  But I'm glad you were considerate!



 I know right- I think of others around me at least. 



Alahis said:


> You can also custom a brown-paper bag
> One for each ride !
> ...Oyeah, I have a concept !




They SHOULD have barf bags for some of these rides! I never saw anyone get sick, but I am sure it happens a lot. Maybe not custom bags- you will get some _dippy do_ who wants to save it as a souvenir........put a date on it....... bahahhaaa- now THAT'S just wrong!

Sorry- I think I am on Facebook where my friends just KNOW I am weird and are not shocked by my comments.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Alahis said:


> Oh, my.....You know what ? All these stories about weird parents and annoying children scare me a bit.....May I risk something if I go after the Labor Day ?





maddhatir said:


> eh- you will be fine. It is just those select few that make you cringe. You will be too busy enjoying yourself to notice the good ones....they blend in.



Madd is right, you'll be fine.
We complain but realistically I think you see more of it since there are more people in a small area at the parks and we are interacting with people we wouldn't normally encounter in the 'real world'.  I bet if you payed attention at the mall or gym or where ever you would see similar things.  And I bet if you went to different types of places (Chuck-E-Cheese, or play grounds, etc) you would see more of this type of behavior in the real world too.  



HockeyKat said:


> Contrary to popular belief, you *can* have a full life without kids!!






HockeyKat said:


> I have only ever seen someone throw up in the open, unfortunately.   I think it was Mission:Space related!


I think that happens to adults _and _kids...  When they designed some of those rides they needed to consider that & put rest rooms a bit closer. 



Alahis said:


> You can also custom a brown-paper bag
> One for each ride !
> ...Oyeah, I have a concept !


Get it copyrighted & market it... You would probably make a fortune on them.


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Hmmm- yes, very odd question, but look who you are talking to. I can relate. I can't remember. I took a pic. I will have to post it later.
> 
> He was younger so the possibility is there that he could have been hot!
> 
> Can I ask why?




Cause I am odd?  I always wonder what people look like under their costumes. And if they look like Bruce Willis I would be very happy haahhha


----------



## lakelandgal70

So I had the heated pool ALLL to myself today at the Y!! I could swim and float about without worry about running into kids with full poopy diapers! Best day ever!!


----------



## Alahis

Yeah 

And collectible barf barg for Halloween, Christmas, 4th of July, etc....


....I'M RICH NOOOOW ! 


(Of course, I'll send some money to DIS, to thank them....None of this would have happened if that wasn't for you)


----------



## maddhatir

Well, here he is, the voice of Push. 

Me, personally? I think he is much better than Bruce


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Well, here he is, the voice of Push.
> 
> Me, personally? I think he is much better than Bruce




He is cute but a tad young for me. I like em old and bald


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> He is cute but a tad young for me. I like em old and bald



Dare I say it...  If he is over 18 he isn't too young.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Dare I say it...  If he is over 18 he isn't too young.


----------



## mskayjay

lakelandgal70 said:


> Wait what did I miss? What happened at WL that is worrying you?? We are going in couple weeks and hope it isn't too bad. Couple years ago we stayed in villas at BC. It was wonderful. Only place that was really bad was the lobby. The noise level was deafening at times. We loved the pool even though there were tons of kids. Everyone was well behaved.



We have had 2 bad trips in a row to WL so don't ask me why we are going there again next week!  lol  We love the resort but we have had a tough time of it there.  Course we got broken in to at CBR so it may be bad luck just is attracted to us at Disney!  lol  I could tell you Disney stories that would PROVE to you I am nuts for going back there!!!!!!  

That being said, when we go, we ask for a room on the ground floor facing the quiet pool.  I usually hate ground floor rooms but feel very safe having one at Disney.  The reason we do this is so we can walk right off our patio, cross the grass, and go to the pool.  Stupid huh?  Nope....the room is stocked with liquor and we can go fix a cocktail and scoot back to the pool in nothing flat!  lol  Love it!  It is also much quieter than the side facing the pools.  We have done concierge level there and were not at all impressed.  Very quiet for sure but you're over the delivery areas and above the cooking area for WCC so you smell barbeque ALL the time which leaves one ravenously hungry!  lol  I wouldn't mind being on the outside on the other wing on a higher floor to see the water and the electric float parade either....


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> We have had 2 bad trips in a row to WL so don't ask me why we are going there again next week!  lol  We love the resort but we have had a tough time of it there.  Course we got broken in to at CBR so it may be bad luck just is attracted to us at Disney!  lol  I could tell you Disney stories that would PROVE to you I am nuts for going back there!!!!!!
> 
> That being said, when we go, we ask for a room on the ground floor facing the quiet pool.  I usually hate ground floor rooms but feel very safe having one at Disney.  The reason we do this is so we can walk right off our patio, cross the grass, and go to the pool.  Stupid huh?  Nope....the room is stocked with liquor and we can go fix a cocktail and scoot back to the pool in nothing flat!  lol  Love it!  It is also much quieter than the side facing the pools.  We have done concierge level there and were not at all impressed.  Very quiet for sure but you're over the delivery areas and above the cooking area for WCC so you smell barbeque ALL the time which leaves one ravenously hungry!  lol  I wouldn't mind being on the outside on the other wing on a higher floor to see the water and the electric float parade either....



Wow. Ok thanks for the tips. And it makes perfect sense to pick the room you did. Love pool and cocktails!!


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> Dare I say it...  If he is over 18 he isn't too young.




Well technically that is correct!


----------



## mskayjay

lakelandgal70 said:


> Wow. Ok thanks for the tips. And it makes perfect sense to pick the room you did. Love pool and cocktails!!



And you're in FL already correct?  So no having to order groceries for you which is awesome!  We use Marge at wegoshop.com and just love the convenience and how much cheaper it is to pop a beer or mix a cocktail for our fridge rather than pay Dis prices at the resort.  Also always get a case of water, soda and some juices just to have.


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> And you're in FL already correct?  So no having to order groceries for you which is awesome!  We use Marge at wegoshop.com and just love the convenience and how much cheaper it is to pop a beer or mix a cocktail for our fridge rather than pay Dis prices at the resort.  Also always get a case of water, soda and some juices just to have.




Yeah in Florida but don't hold that against me .  Never thought about having a case of water with us. I figure we won't be in the room much just to sleep. I do plan on using their gym though


----------



## franandaj

We do a lot more in the room than just sleep.  We cook meals, get the free videos from the Community Hall, and definitely have cocktails on the balcony!  I'm hoping we'll be at the VWL on our next trip!


----------



## Butterball

I'm so happy to know that there are other CF people that enjoy visiting Disney!!!
Hello all


----------



## maddhatir

Butterball said:


> I'm so happy to know that there are other CF people that enjoy visiting Disney!!!
> Hello all



 from right across the bridge!!


----------



## mskayjay

Butterball said:


> I'm so happy to know that there are other CF people that enjoy visiting Disney!!!
> Hello all



Hey!  Welcome to the party!


----------



## franandaj

Butterball said:


> I'm so happy to know that there are other CF people that enjoy visiting Disney!!!
> Hello all



I'm new too, but I'm glad for "the more the merrier!"


----------



## Alahis

Butterball said:


> I'm so happy to know that there are other CF people that enjoy visiting Disney!!!
> Hello all



Wellllcoooome !!


----------



## maddhatir

During our trip to Disney last week- we saw SO many people without kids!! I would say it was pretty close to even to those with kids!

We are gaining on "them"


----------



## franandaj

maddhatir said:


> During our trip to Disney last week- we saw SO many people without kids!! I would say it was pretty close to even to those with kids!
> 
> We are gaining on "them"



I don't really notice who the rug rats belong to when I'm in the parks, I just notice that they are all over the place running around.  However at DL there is a whole group of adults who go every Saturday night to dance at the Carnation Gardens to the swing music they play.  It's really cool and no kids there!


----------



## mskayjay

Okay seriously????  Pinch me....one week from now I should be on my way home to Wilderness Lodge from AK after my first dinner ever at Tusker House!!!!!


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> Okay seriously????  Pinch me....one week from now I should be on my way home to Wilderness Lodge from AK after my first dinner ever at Tusker House!!!!!



Yay for you! Have a great time!


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> Okay seriously????  Pinch me....one week from now I should be on my way home to Wilderness Lodge from AK after my first dinner ever at Tusker House!!!!!




Yum I love Tusker House. Make sure you try their chocolate mango bread.MMMM. And I get a plate full of those mini corn dogs and eat them while I look at the rest of the food spread.


----------



## lakelandgal70

So yesterday I meet up with some friends at Epcot. My 3rd time at Food and Wine so far this year 

We see some strange sights. A dude dressed as a banana around 7pm heading towards front of park. Not sure if he was going to MNSSHP or what. In Mouse Gears we saw a young adult wearing a kids SnowWhite outfit. Yes the ones they sell in the parks. If she had bent over probably would have seen all her goodies. She was busting out of the top area. I don't get it 

Had some yummy samples. I love Chinas plum wine cooler. And I got carded! Forgot to tell my friends as my phone rang and had an important call. Let me tell you it made this 40yr olds day!!

So we leave in a week Sunday to WL and I ordered some tshirts for me and my hubby from zazzle.com. It has Lady and the Tramp on them with our names. Silly I know but I thought they were cute!


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> I don't really notice who the rug rats belong to when I'm in the parks, I just notice that they are all over the place running around.  However at DL there is a whole group of adults who go every Saturday night to dance at the Carnation Gardens to the swing music they play.  It's really cool and no kids there!



I don't really pay much attention to them either unless they have strayed from their handlers. Or if they smell or are really loud.  I do admit I get all gooey when I see little girls dressed up as the princesses. I wish sometimes I had my own little girl. But then I remember I do!! My beautiful princess cocker spaniel!


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> So yesterday I meet up with some friends at Epcot. My 3rd time at Food and Wine so far this year



So I'm glad that there are crazy FL people who stay at WDW when they live close enough for a day trip!

I live twice as close to DL as you do to WDW and I actually bought Vacation points (alot and twice!) so that I could stay there during F&W and other key times of the year.

Yay for you!  Have a great time!  I do the same thing for our F&W and go to the Celebrity Chefs who I like and do the Wine Maker Dinners that I like in addition to the other events that are easily accessible.

Very cool!  I am so looking forward to going back next year and I hope some of the new things from last year come back next year.....


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> So I'm glad that there are crazy FL people who stay at WDW when they live close enough for a day trip!
> 
> I live twice as close to DL as you do to WDW and I actually bought Vacation points (alot and twice!) so that I could stay there during F&W and other key times of the year.
> 
> Yay for you!  Have a great time!  I do the same thing for our F&W and go to the Celebrity Chefs who I like and do the Wine Maker Dinners that I like in addition to the other events that are easily accessible.
> 
> Very cool!  I am so looking forward to going back next year and I hope some of the new things from last year come back next year.....



Thanks!
I can't wait to someday go see DL. That is my dream. Virgin now has nonstop flights to LA! I hope next year we get to see some of the chefs and demostrations.


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> Thanks!
> I can't wait to someday go see DL. That is my dream. Virgin now has nonstop flights to LA! I hope next year we get to see some of the chefs and demostrations.



I learned last year the hard way that since you can't prebook DCA Celebrity Chef demos and if you want to be sure to get in, you need to get there when the park opens, but they fill up sometime about 10 or 11AM and by that time you will be in the back rows.  I had fun the one day that I figured it out and got there when the park opened.  We did sit in line for about six hours, but we all chatted together and had a nice time!


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> I don't really notice who the rug rats belong to when I'm in the parks, I just notice that they are all over the place running around.  However at DL there is a whole group of adults who go every Saturday night to dance at the Carnation Gardens to the swing music they play.  It's really cool and no kids there!



 I gather my info from our resort (BW), the bus and the parks (I love to people watch) 




mskayjay said:


> Okay seriously????  Pinch me....one week from now I should be on my way home to Wilderness Lodge from AK after my first dinner ever at Tusker House!!!!!



Have fun!!! And please have some iced sweet tea for me at the Royal Anandapur Tea Company!!! 

I am ADDICTED to that stuff. Before you get skeered, it is NOT "SWEET" sweet tea- that disgusting stuff they love down south....it is a yummy ice cold mellow sweet tea......OMG- I need some RIGHT now!! The day after I had it, I was still talking about it- DH suggested we hop on a bus to the AK JUST for tea that is SOOOOO not like him. (I think he secretly wanted more of the hot tea that he was raving about) But, alas, we decided against it. Big mistake. Oh well there is always a next time. 



lakelandgal70 said:


> So yesterday I meet up with some friends at Epcot. My 3rd time at Food and Wine so far this year
> 
> We see some strange sights. A dude dressed as a banana around 7pm heading towards front of park. Not sure if he was going to MNSSHP or what. In Mouse Gears we saw a young adult wearing a kids SnowWhite outfit. Yes the ones they sell in the parks. If she had bent over probably would have seen all her goodies. She was busting out of the top area. I don't get it



DARN! I always miss the good stuff. I look! I really do LOL. 

DH and I took a walked back to the F&W Welcome Center one day. It was dead back there- only a seminar going on, but- he was so happy to find that you can get a large bottle of (I think it was a dark Czech) beer at their bar that filled TWO cups for the same price of a cup out in the park!!! You purchased by bottle and they poured. 



> So we leave in a week Sunday to WL and I ordered some tshirts for me and my hubby from zazzle.com. It has Lady and the Tramp on them with our names. Silly I know but I thought they were cute!



But in Disney- that stuff does not matter.  You can walk around with ears on your head and no one gives you a second glance. Just don't wear a child's Snow White outfit 

Have fun!!

Oh! and just a suggestion for everyone- we did the AK EHM-PM! We rarely do EHM anything/anytime LOL. But, IT was the BEST! The park is stunning at night! Not everything is open, but just to walk through the park at night was worth it. We did EE at night, during the full moon! It was incredible to look up at the sky and see the moon as you head up the mountain. It was only a 10 minute wait for EE and we walked right on to Kilimanjaro Safari!


----------



## Dax

Deciding to pop my childless head in over here...My buddy is already on this thread, she told me about it, so I figure I will jump in...

Myself and DH have been married for over 8yrs, but been together now almost 15yrs. We have no children, I just turned 33 and he is 34. Up until recently we have been strict NO KIDS, but as of late, my biological clock has been in overdrive, and we are talking a child...maybe...we even have possible names already picked out...is that wrong? We do have a ton of the furry kids though right now, and happ with what we have been given.

We dont get to Disney as often as we would like, as we currently cannot afford the high cost of passes. Maybe that will change one day, who knows.

So..HI EVERYONE..gonna read back a bit, sub to the thread, and will keep checking in!


----------



## mskayjay

"Have fun!!! And please have some iced sweet tea for me at the Royal Anandapur Tea Company!!! 

I am ADDICTED to that stuff. Before you get skeered, it is NOT "SWEET" sweet tea- that disgusting stuff they love down south....it is a yummy ice cold mellow sweet tea......OMG- I need some RIGHT now!! The day after I had it, I was still talking about it- DH suggested we hop on a bus to the AK JUST for tea that is SOOOOO not like him. (I think he secretly wanted more of the hot tea that he was raving about) But, alas, we decided against it. Big mistake. Oh well there is always a next time. "

Do you want me to pick some things up for you guys and send them?  I have absolutely no trouble doing that for you!  I would bet that part of the reason you love those teas so much is the blends and it would be no big deal at all to pick it up and send it on to you.  Just let me know which ones and how much you want or if you want me to, I can call you from AK on Friday, let you know what stuff costs and you can decide then?  

Either way works for me.  And um.....I do like that nasty sweet tea!    once in a while I get one that is a bit overboard but it is one of the few sweet things I really do like.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> Deciding to pop my childless head in over here...My buddy is already on this thread, she told me about it, so I figure I will jump in...
> 
> Myself and DH have been married for over 8yrs, but been together now almost 15yrs. We have no children, I just turned 33 and he is 34. Up until recently we have been strict NO KIDS, but as of late, my biological clock has been in overdrive, and we are talking a child...maybe...we even have possible names already picked out...is that wrong? We do have a ton of the furry kids though right now, and happ with what we have been given.
> 
> We dont get to Disney as often as we would like, as we currently cannot afford the high cost of passes. Maybe that will change one day, who knows.
> 
> So..HI EVERYONE..gonna read back a bit, sub to the thread, and will keep checking in!



 Yay! Bababooey to you!! It is very friendly here for sure. Hope you have good day at work!

Also I didn't know you had names picked out. I have one picked out if by some divine miracle we got preggers. Princess Beyonce. LMAO


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yay! Bababooey to you!! It is very friendly here for sure. Hope you have good day at work!
> 
> Also I didn't know you had names picked out. I have one picked out if by some divine miracle we got preggers. Princess Beyonce. LMAO



HAHA...please tell me you are joking..LOL..but yea...we have at least 4 possible boy names...and maybe 1 girl..LOL...but its all just names..nothing happening yet..


----------



## lakelandgal70

Have fun!!! And please have some iced sweet tea for me at the Royal Anandapur Tea Company!!! 

I am ADDICTED to that stuff. Before you get skeered, it is NOT "SWEET" sweet tea- that disgusting stuff they love down south....it is a yummy ice cold mellow sweet tea......OMG- I need some RIGHT now!! The day after I had it, I was still talking about it- DH suggested we hop on a bus to the AK JUST for tea that is SOOOOO not like him. (I think he secretly wanted more of the hot tea that he was raving about) But, alas, we decided against it. Big mistake. Oh well there is always a next time. 



Ok I have walked past that place many times but never stoped. I do love good tea. I admit I do like the southern tea but I like to ask for half and half. Half sweet half non sweetened. At home I use agave nectar to sweetner the Twinings Iced green tea with mint. Delish!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> HAHA...please tell me you are joking..LOL..but yea...we have at least 4 possible boy names...and maybe 1 girl..LOL...but its all just names..nothing happening yet..




Princess Beyonce is a beautiful name! How dare you!!
That show Raising Hope that is what the mom named her. Of course she was in prison for murder while she was preggers and she got the electric chair. It is a very funny, odd show but also very sweet.


----------



## KRIS10420

Hey Everyone!!

Haven't posted in awhile but periodically pop in to catch up.  Wow, lots of new peeps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






mskayjay said:


> Okay seriously????  Pinch me....one week from now I should be on my way home to Wilderness Lodge from AK after my first dinner ever at Tusker House!!!!!



Have a great trip

Just an offhand question, I was wondering if anyone has made any of the Disney recipes from this site?  http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec.htm  I made the honey sesame chicken from the Nine Dragons restaurant in China and love it.  The batter is so good that I use it for other things as well.


----------



## franandaj

KRIS10420 said:


> Just an offhand question, I was wondering if anyone has made any of the Disney recipes from this site?  http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec.htm  I made the honey sesame chicken from the Nine Dragons restaurant in China and love it.  The batter is so good that I use it for other things as well.



I have not made any recipies off allears.net but I should check them out.  There are lots of items I've had at the parks that I would love to recreate at home.  

So far the only one that I've tried was Disneyland's Monte Cristo and it came out just like the one in the park!    For those of you who have not had the pleasure of this artery clogging delight...come to the West Coast and make sure you hit either Cafe Orleans or Blue Bayou, it totally ROCKS!


----------



## HockeyKat

I have made the Moosehead cheddar soup and the old-style mussels from Le Cellier, the Bavarian Cheesecake from Biergarten, and Zebra Domes from AKL/Boma.

All came out great but the domes.  They tasted right, but I don't seem to have the right kind of molds to make them look like they do at AKL.    The cheesecake was hard to make (for me anyhow), but worth every bite.


----------



## franandaj

HockeyKat said:


> I have made the Moosehead cheddar soup.



Oh yeah, I bought the F&W cookbook last year at Epcot and I make the cheese soup quite a bit, especially when it gets cold and rainy (not often in So Cal), and we made the Lobster Rolls too.

The Zebra Domes would be tough, I would be afraid to try those....


----------



## lakelandgal70

I haven't made any of those receipes. Afraid I would be soo disappointed. You know they taste nothing like what I ate in the park or resort. 

On a totally unrelated topic, it is dreary here today. Makes me want to go back to bed


----------



## Dax

Morning everyone..Did anyone else be a ToT Scrooge and keep the light off? Seems my entire street did, so it was a quiet night.




lakelandgal70 said:


> On a totally unrelated topic, it is dreary here today. Makes me want to go back to bed



Its amazing what a few miles makes...Bright Sunny and warm here at OIA..But I hear rumors of another cold front!!


----------



## maddhatir

Dax said:


> Morning everyone..Did anyone else be a ToT Scrooge and keep the light off? Seems my entire street did, so it was a quiet night.
> !!




HELL NO!!!! That is _blasphemy_!!! That reminds me of something my MIL said last night. My niece and nephew were over. They come over every year and go ToT in our community- we have fun. Anyway- my MIL said- 'go downstairs and throw away the kid's candy so they don't eat it!' "I sad WT&!!!!!!? What the hell is wrong with you!? My GOD it's Halloween!" I can't believe that came out of her mouth (well, really I can, but it pissed me off!)  

The kids are getting older now, 9 & 6. SIL and I walked them through a small part of the woods that leads to a path that goes across the lake and to the beach. I made sure I told the kids that this is the lake that Jason Voorhees drowned and that the beach is called "Camp Blood" mwahahhaaaaaa! Being skeered is fun! I will keep up that story every Halloween-


----------



## HockeyKat

Dax said:


> Morning everyone..Did anyone else be a ToT Scrooge and keep the light off? Seems my entire street did, so it was a quiet night.



I sort of did, I guess.  I had a hockey game to play from 6:30-7:30, so left my house at 5:45 and didn't return until after 9 (had some grocery shopping to do).   DH had to work and didn't get home until after 8.  

We have tried giving out candy in the 4 other Halloweens we have been in the house, and I think we saw 3 ToTs TOTAL in the last 4 years, though.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> Morning everyone..Did anyone else be a ToT Scrooge and keep the light off? Seems my entire street did, so it was a quiet night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its amazing what a few miles makes...Bright Sunny and warm here at OIA..But I hear rumors of another cold front!!



Haha its sunny now but it was yucky earlier. 

We kept lights off and watched Dawn of the Dead remake and ate some pumpkin pie. I haven't done the ToT thing at the house for 10plus years. Maybe next year. However I doubt it!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Anyway- my MIL said- 'go downstairs and throw away the kid's candy so they don't eat it!' "I sad WT&!!!!!!? What the hell is wrong with you!? My GOD it's Halloween!" I can't believe that came out of her mouth (well, really I can, but it pissed me off!)  

The kids are getting older now, 9 & 6. SIL and I walked them through a small part of the woods that leads to a path that goes across the lake and to the beach. I made sure I told the kids that this is the lake that Jason Voorhees drowned and that the beach is called "Camp Blood" mwahahhaaaaaa! Being skeered is fun! I will keep up that story every Halloween- [/QUOTE]

Huh? So is she a hater of candy?? I mean isn't what they go house to house to do? 

That is an awesome story you told them about Jason!


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Haha its sunny now but it was yucky earlier.
> 
> We kept lights off and watched Dawn of the Dead remake and ate some pumpkin pie. I haven't done the ToT thing at the house for 10plus years. Maybe next year. However I doubt it!



MMMM Pumpkin Pie...OH yeah...its Monday....I think someone needs a trip to Cold Stone....

The DH is stopping at Walmart to buy discounted candy...just what we dont need..LOL...I made him promise to buy me Reese's!

Did anyone watch that new zombie series? Walking Dead? I recorded it...we shall see


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> MMMM Pumpkin Pie...OH yeah...its Monday....I think someone needs a trip to Cold Stone....
> 
> The DH is stopping at Walmart to buy discounted candy...just what we dont need..LOL...I made him promise to buy me Reese's!
> 
> Did anyone watch that new zombie series? Walking Dead? I recorded it...we shall see



Today is Dudes Bday and I sent him off with a piece of pumpkin pie, some of our Tawian candy and homemade chili lol. If you go to Cold Stone let me know how the new flavor is. 

That is the main reason we had no ToT candy here. I don't want to eat it. Clothes are starting to fit better and I don't want to backslide!! Eat a Reeses for me 

I didn't watch it but recorded it. Will have to wait till Tues to watch it cause DH has to work late being it is end of month. It looks awesome and is getting good buzz. Ok off to do my 2miles.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Huh? So is she a hater of candy?? I mean isn't what they go house to house to do?



Ugh- she thinks everything is bad for them. Hey, if their mother lets them have Halloween candy- then you just *hush*! (that was cleaned up for the Dis) It's not like SIL lets them have that kind of thing all the time.


----------



## franandaj

Dax said:


> Morning everyone..Did anyone else be a ToT Scrooge and keep the light off? Seems my entire street did, so it was a quiet night.



It wasn't until the third or fourth post in the discussion that I finally realized that you weren't asking if we were "Tower of Terror" Scrooges!


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> It wasn't until the third or fourth post in the discussion that I finally realized that you weren't asking if we were "Tower of Terror" Scrooges!



 Me too! It took me a bit


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Ugh- she thinks everything is bad for them. Hey, if their mother lets them have Halloween candy- then you just *hush*! (that was cleaned up for the Dis) It's not like SIL lets them have that kind of thing all the time.



Well I agree candy is very bad for you and the chompers. However indulging once in a while isn't gonna hurt them. If you deprive kids of candy and sweets it will backfire on you. Trust me.


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> Me too! It took me a bit




Oh haha sorry I forgot about Tower of Terror. Should have said trick or treaters. Sorry bout the confusion.


----------



## JessiLynn015

I'm so excited about this thread! DH and I LOVE Disney  and being kid-free


----------



## franandaj

JessiLynn015 said:


> I'm so excited about this thread! DH and I LOVE Disney  and being kid-free



Welcome!


----------



## danall

Although we have children and we have enjoyed many Disney trips with them when they were younger, they are now older (18 and 23) and do not want to come with us anymore.  That is fine with us as we now experience Disney in a whole new way and it is just as much fun just the two of us.


----------



## Butterball

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I'm so using to lurking that I rarely log in. 
And hello *maddhatir!* I'm about to head over to your side of the bridge and go shopping at Cherry Hill today for some stuff for my upcoming trip. I'm such a dork, I already have my bag packed.


----------



## danall

I totaly agree with you.  My wife and I have been going to Disney alone without the kids for many years now and have a fantastic and romantic time everytime we are there.  Are kids are older and rather to stay home than go to disney with us.  We even took a Disney Cruise alone with no kids and it was great.


----------



## tinkrebell

simply posting that i'm going to stop lurking and . . .  start posting again.  hello to everyone again and happy childfree life to you!

for those who need a smile - after being a nanny for two months, I gave up on even pretending I like spending afternoons with my little darling brats, and that had only been three days a week.  I cut back and now I'm only on morning duty, because it's so much easier to make them function like robots when they HAVE TO GET IN THE CAR NOW!  

I don't hate them, I even like them sometimes.  But children are gross!


----------



## maddhatir

to all the new peeps! There are so many of you! 

To the Philly peoples- get ready for the Toys for Tots run on Sunday! I know they close a LOT of roads for us cycle riders I always feel SO bad when we go riding by and see a LINE of cars just stopped and have nowhere to go, so they just sit outside of their cars and watch, some looking VERY um, "frustrated"  

Every year I think to myself- "_man that would suck if you have to be somewhere on time_!"

TGIF everyone!


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> to all the new peeps! There are so many of you!
> 
> To the Philly peoples- get ready for the Toys for Tots run on Sunday! I know they close a LOT of roads for us cycle riders I always feel SO bad when we go riding by and see a LINE of cars just stopped and have nowhere to go, so they just sit outside of their cars and watch, some looking VERY um, "frustrated"
> 
> Every year I think to myself- "_man that would suck if you have to be somewhere on time_!"
> 
> TGIF everyone!



Heck I don't have kids and I have a hard time getting anywhere on time. Time seems to get away from me. lol. 

So many new people! Welcome to everyone!


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Heck I don't have kids and I have a hard time getting anywhere on time. Time seems to get away from me. lol.
> 
> So many new people! Welcome to everyone!



LOL- then avoid Philadelphia on Sunday Don't be driving all the way down here from FL.

They close a major bridge into the city for a marathon. They have a lot of ramps to a major highway and some streets closed off b/c of the bike run. AND the pièce de résistance- the Eagles are playing at home. 

Can you say fuster-cluck??


----------



## Dax

maddhatir said:


> LOL- then avoid Philadelphia on Sunday Don't be driving all the way down here from FL.
> 
> They close a major bridge into the city for a marathon. They have a lot of ramps to a major highway and some streets closed off b/c of the bike run. AND the pièce de résistance- the Eagles are playing at home.
> 
> Can you say fuster-cluck??



I know Philly is a beast...I am a Jersey Girl, a South Jersey Girl to be exact, and spent many a weekend in Philly, and weekdays too..some days a NIGHTMARE! But hey, when the call of a real south philly cheesesteak hits, you heed the call no matter what the hour or the day.


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> LOL- then avoid Philadelphia on Sunday Don't be driving all the way down here from FL.
> 
> They close a major bridge into the city for a marathon. They have a lot of ramps to a major highway and some streets closed off b/c of the bike run. AND the pièce de résistance- the Eagles are playing at home.
> 
> Can you say fuster-cluck??



What is funny is I may head up there sometime in the spring, early summer time to go to a DR up there. However I think of flying into Ohio and driving into PA. I have heard many horror stories about PA airport. If I went by myself I might kill some of the other drivers lol


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> I know Philly is a beast...I am a Jersey Girl, a South Jersey Girl to be exact, and spent many a weekend in Philly, and weekdays too..some days a NIGHTMARE! But hey, when the call of a real south philly cheesesteak hits, you heed the call no matter what the hour or the day.





MMMMMMMMMM cheesesteak! Maybe someday I will get to taste their steak o cheese!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Heading to a new lady to get my hair cut. I hope to goodness she doesn't mess my hair up. Thinking of going for a shorter bob. Not sure. Just hope I don't look like poopie afterwards haha. Then off to Target for some retail therapy and stocking up on hand sanitizer and travel size stuff.


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> What is funny is I may head up there sometime in the spring, early summer time to go to a DR up there. However I think of flying into Ohio and driving into PA. I have heard many horror stories about PA airport. If I went by myself I might kill some of the other drivers lol




DONT!

JUST DONT!

Not worth it. Fly directly into Philly. The drive from Philly to Ohio is LONG..

When the time comes for you to plan, let me know, I will help you out...LOL..and I can get you to Geno's from the airport too!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> DONT!
> 
> JUST DONT!
> 
> Not worth it. Fly directly into Philly. The drive from Philly to Ohio is LONG..
> 
> When the time comes for you to plan, let me know, I will help you out...LOL..and I can get you to Geno's from the airport too!



Oh sorry its not in Philly its about an hour or so outside of Philly in town called Hermitage. Everything I researched has said that flying into Ohio was gonna be same amount of time driving if I fly into Philly. But I still want a cheesesteak hahahaha


----------



## zima-cheryl

tinkrebell said:


> I don't hate them, I even like them sometimes.  But children are gross!


Personally I think they are boring.  It isn't until they hit their teens they become interesting.  At least then they are able to hold a conversation & have some ideas & independant thoughts in their heads.  



maddhatir said:


> To the Philly peoples- get ready for the Toys for Tots run on Sunday! I know they close a LOT of roads for us cycle riders


That is an awesomething to do!  You'll have to let us know how the ride goes & how many toys you collect.



lakelandgal70 said:


> Heck I don't have kids and I have a hard time getting anywhere on time.


I'm the same way... drives poor DH crazy!!

So we got in late last night.  Woke up to sun, surf & the beautiful big blue & went to bed in chilly NC.  Already planning our next trip to Cancun!  It was a fantastic week!!  The beach was amazing, the ocean was warm, and the tequilla was well, tequilla...    Even after the tour & tasting I'm still not sure I will ever really develop a taste for it.  

Off to get coffee & settle in home -- laundry, groceries, mowing, etc.  
Then back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NJDiva

lakelandgal70 said:


> What is funny is I may head up there sometime in the spring, early summer time to go to a DR up there. However I think of flying into Ohio and driving into PA. I have heard many horror stories about PA airport. If I went by myself I might kill some of the other drivers lol





Dax said:


> DONT!
> 
> JUST DONT!
> 
> Not worth it. Fly directly into Philly. The drive from Philly to Ohio is LONG..
> 
> When the time comes for you to plan, let me know, I will help you out...LOL..and I can get you to Geno's from the airport too!



I have to agree. you sooooooooo don't want to do that drive. it's at least 8 hrs and flying into Philly isn't that bad if you do it right. and Geno's is the place to go for cheesesteak. I took my BFF from FL there last year and he still talks about it.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh sorry its not in Philly its about an hour or so outside of Philly in town called Hermitage. Everything I researched has said that flying into Ohio was gonna be same amount of time driving if I fly into Philly. But I still want a cheesesteak hahahaha





NJDiva said:


> I have to agree. you sooooooooo don't want to do that drive. it's at least 8 hrs and flying into Philly isn't that bad if you do it right. and Geno's is the place to go for cheesesteak. I took my BFF from FL there last year and he still talks about it.



Wait- I never heard of Hermitage PA, so I Google mapped it. Hermitage is about FIVE hours from Philadelphia and only an HOUR away from Cleveland.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> That is an awesomething to do!  You'll have to let us know how the ride goes & how many toys you collect.



DH decided he didn't feel like doing the ride today. He is not big on the runs b/c he hates being around so many people that do not know how to ride- it is a lot of stopping and starting up. We have been doing the Toys for Tots run since we got the bike on 2000! I think this will only be the 2nd time we missed it. Actually, before we got the bike we would just drive to Philly to watch the bikes line up and do the run- it is AWESOME! 

You have to buy the toys before the run. The run goes to Children's Hospital of Phila. Everyone parks, lines up outside the hospital and we all walk in, drop off our toys and walk through the lobby and out the back exit.. OMG- it is so heartbreaking b/c they have some of the sick kids out in the lobby with the staff and they all just clap and thank us- trust me- I never walk out of there with dry eyes! 

I am not missing another one of these- I am warning DH now!




> So we got in late last night.  Woke up to sun, surf & the beautiful big blue & went to bed in chilly NC.  Already planning our next trip to Cancun!  It was a fantastic week!!  The beach was amazing, the ocean was warm, and the tequilla was well, tequilla...    Even after the tour & tasting I'm still not sure I will ever really develop a taste for it.
> :



Welcome home!!! 

DH and I are starting to look at places for our "winter" vacation. Just got back from Disney but he will be wanting to warm up by Feb We loved where we stayed last year Royal Catalonia Tulum in Riviera Maya- so we are keeping an eye on the prices. 

DH and I woke up this morning and he asked me what time it was- 9:45. Well, come to find out it was really 8:45- yup we forgot about the clocks

Happy Sunday.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> Wait- I never heard of Hermitage PA, so I Google mapped it. Hermitage is about FIVE hours from Philadelphia and only an HOUR away from Cleveland.


Cleveland is actually a nice airport & easy access to the highway (77 If I remember right).  I've flown in/out of there on several occassions when I snagged a very good deal.  It is a bit longer drive for my parents to pick me up there, but for the right amount of $$ on the plane tix it is worth giving them an extra $10 for gas.  I would say go for it if it saves you a few hours of driving time.  I think it is a Continental hub so check them for some deals.



maddhatir said:


> DH and I are starting to look at places for our "winter" vacation. Just got back from Disney but he will be wanting to warm up by Feb We loved where we stayed last year Royal Catalonia Tulum in Riviera Maya- so we are keeping an eye on the prices.


I have to send you some info.  I saw on a flyer where La Distelleria (sp?) opened a 2nd location.   
I totally get why you would go to Mexico in February...  you need to thaw out by then.   We normally go in February or March, but with how things worked out we couldn't then but had to use our timeshare week before the end of 2010.  We were loving the non-existant crowds though.    We may actually consider going this time of year again.



maddhatir said:


> DH and I woke up this morning and he asked me what time it was- 9:45. Well, come to find out it was really 8:45- yup we forgot about the clocks


----------



## lakelandgal70

Well we are home from our 3 night stay at Wilderness and we had a blast. I am sick as a dog with some sort of I guess strep upper resp thingy. Thankfully didn't start feeling bad till the last night of the trip. Really wanted to hit the resort bar again before we left but just couldn't. The weather was just about as perfect as it gets here in Florida. We even swam in the pool which I never do this time of year unless its is at the Y in the 104 degree pool. The sun was very bright and no clouds in sky so I did get a slight sunburn. All of our meals were awesome. There were some things we tried at Food and Wine that I would never try again haha but at least we tried different stuff. We had ducks beg for food as we sat outside eatting. One even kept taping us on our leg. Reminded me of our dogs at home begging.  There was nothing negative about this trip or the resort. Need some more days just to explore all there is to do at this resort. Archery anyone?? Only thing I can say that was negative and it really was more of an annoyance was the dang fan in the bathroom. It was on a sensor and everytime you walked into or by the bathroom it went off. And it would only stay on for a second. Was odd. So now back to the real world. Was nice going out to the parks and coming back to the room and it would be all nice and clean. That really spoiled me. Why can't that happen here?? hahhah Ok back to bed for me.


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Well we are home from our 3 night stay at Wilderness and we had a blast. I am sick as a dog with some sort of I guess strep upper resp thingy. Thankfully didn't start feeling bad till the last night of the trip. Really wanted to hit the resort bar again before we left but just couldn't. The weather was just about as perfect as it gets here in Florida. We even swam in the pool which I never do this time of year unless its is at the Y in the 104 degree pool. The sun was very bright and no clouds in sky so I did get a slight sunburn. All of our meals were awesome. There were some things we tried at Food and Wine that I would never try again haha but at least we tried different stuff. We had ducks beg for food as we sat outside eatting. One even kept taping us on our leg. Reminded me of our dogs at home begging.  There was nothing negative about this trip or the resort. Need some more days just to explore all there is to do at this resort. Archery anyone?? Only thing I can say that was negative and it really was more of an annoyance was the dang fan in the bathroom. It was on a sensor and everytime you walked into or by the bathroom it went off. And it would only stay on for a second. Was odd. So now back to the real world. Was nice going out to the parks and coming back to the room and it would be all nice and clean. That really spoiled me. Why can't that happen here?? hahhah Ok back to bed for me.



Glad you had a great time...I cant wait to see your pics...I wish could have 3 days to just check out, escpecially right now...

How is everyone else doing on here? I sadly lost a furbaby on Tuesday evening..so I am missing her dearly, so I am doing pretty bad..but surviving.


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> Well we are home from our 3 night stay at Wilderness and we had a blast. I am sick as a dog with some sort of I guess strep upper resp thingy. Thankfully didn't start feeling bad till the last night of the trip. Really wanted to hit the resort bar again before we left but just couldn't. The weather was just about as perfect as it gets here in Florida. We even swam in the pool which I never do this time of year unless its is at the Y in the 104 degree pool. The sun was very bright and no clouds in sky so I did get a slight sunburn. All of our meals were awesome. There were some things we tried at Food and Wine that I would never try again haha but at least we tried different stuff. We had ducks beg for food as we sat outside eatting. One even kept taping us on our leg. Reminded me of our dogs at home begging.  There was nothing negative about this trip or the resort. Need some more days just to explore all there is to do at this resort. Archery anyone?? Only thing I can say that was negative and it really was more of an annoyance was the dang fan in the bathroom. It was on a sensor and everytime you walked into or by the bathroom it went off. And it would only stay on for a second. Was odd. So now back to the real world. Was nice going out to the parks and coming back to the room and it would be all nice and clean. That really spoiled me. Why can't that happen here?? hahhah Ok back to bed for me.




Glad you had a nice time, they have those same annoying fans at Kidani too...I hope to stay at WL on my next trip to Florida.  Hope you feel better soon.



Dax said:


> Glad you had a great time...I cant wait to see your pics...I wish could have 3 days to just check out, escpecially right now...
> 
> How is everyone else doing on here? I sadly lost a furbaby on Tuesday evening..so I am missing her dearly, so I am doing pretty bad..but surviving.



So sorry about the furbaby, they add so much to our lives it's sad when they leave.


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Well we are home from our 3 night stay at Wilderness and we had a blast. I am sick as a dog with some sort of I guess strep upper resp thingy. Thankfully didn't start feeling bad till the last night of the trip. Really wanted to hit the resort bar again before we left but just couldn't. The weather was just about as perfect as it gets here in Florida. We even swam in the pool which I never do this time of year unless its is at the Y in the 104 degree pool. The sun was very bright and no clouds in sky so I did get a slight sunburn. All of our meals were awesome. There were some things we tried at Food and Wine that I would never try again haha but at least we tried different stuff. We had ducks beg for food as we sat outside eatting. One even kept taping us on our leg. Reminded me of our dogs at home begging.  There was nothing negative about this trip or the resort. Need some more days just to explore all there is to do at this resort. Archery anyone?? Only thing I can say that was negative and it really was more of an annoyance was the dang fan in the bathroom. It was on a sensor and everytime you walked into or by the bathroom it went off. And it would only stay on for a second. Was odd. So now back to the real world. Was nice going out to the parks and coming back to the room and it would be all nice and clean. That really spoiled me. Why can't that happen here?? hahhah Ok back to bed for me.



Welcome back! Glad to hear you had a good time- except for getting sick. The last few Disney trips we took, I always seemed to catch something. A cold, a month long sore throat/fever/no antibiotic would work illness, last month's trip I woke up in Disney puking with the chills. EW! I just think of all the germs in Disney and it skeeeeves me! I think I should fill myself up with Vitamin C a few weeks before our next trip!



Dax said:


> Glad you had a great time...I cant wait to see your pics...I wish could have 3 days to just check out, escpecially right now...
> 
> How is everyone else doing on here? I sadly lost a furbaby on Tuesday evening..so I am missing her dearly, so I am doing pretty bad..but surviving.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## zima-cheryl

Dax said:


> I sadly lost a furbaby on Tuesday evening..so I am missing her dearly, so I am doing pretty bad..but surviving.


So sorry to hear about your loss.  



maddhatir said:


> I think I should fill myself up with Vitamin C a few weeks before our next trip!



Very good idea!  We always do that...  I get grossed out flying w/all that re-circulated air.  Who knows what you are being exposed to?!?
And don't forget your little hand sanitizer.  Some of the really tiny ones fit in your pocket & weigh nothing.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Very good idea!  We always do that...  I get grossed out flying w/all that re-circulated air.  Who knows what you are being exposed to?!?
> And don't forget your little hand sanitizer.  Some of the really tiny ones fit in your pocket & weigh nothing.




 I always carry my tiny hand sanitizer.......I guess it didn't work in Disney


----------



## Poppinsme

Hey everybody it's been awhile since I posted here. Just wanted to check in.


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> I always carry my tiny hand sanitizer.......I guess it didn't work in Disney



Yeah same here. I go on overkill with the hand washing. Unfortunatley the airborne germs you can't do anything about. What is funny is I saw an Asian lady in one of the parks wearing a cloth mask and I kinda chuckled. But now I don't think its too funny. She probably made it out of there not sick. And I take tons of vitamin C and other stuff. Guess it just was my turn to get sick.


----------



## mskayjay

Home from our 7 nights at Wilderness Lodge!  Lakelandgal we really should have gotten together!

It was stupid cold Friday, Saturday, and later in the day on Sunday but we had a nice time.  Couple of hiccups with some things at the Lodge but we met a wonderful CM who made magic happen like I have never seen at Disney.  It really saved the trip for us. 

Food and Wine has lost its appeal to us.  The special foods were not all that special and the number of people who get disgustingly drunk there was just sick.  We drink but these people were literally disgusting and what was so sad was how many had children with them.  Had an ugly experience with a very drunk person at 'Ohanas as well and I would love to know how his hotel handled him after the manager at 'Ohanas called them to put them on the lookout for him.  It was so bad another guest came over and told me how sorry he was that this man was so rude and yeah, he had a bunch of family/kids in his group which made it so much worse.  

It was the pits having to come home and it was a whopping 37 degrees when we got here.  brrrrrrrrrr..........


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> Home from our 7 nights at Wilderness Lodge!  Lakelandgal we really should have gotten together!
> 
> It was stupid cold Friday, Saturday, and later in the day on Sunday but we had a nice time.  Couple of hiccups with some things at the Lodge but we met a wonderful CM who made magic happen like I have never seen at Disney.  It really saved the trip for us.
> 
> Food and Wine has lost its appeal to us.  The special foods were not all that special and the number of people who get disgustingly drunk there was just sick.  We drink but these people were literally disgusting and what was so sad was how many had children with them.  Had an ugly experience with a very drunk person at 'Ohanas as well and I would love to know how his hotel handled him after the manager at 'Ohanas called them to put them on the lookout for him.  It was so bad another guest came over and told me how sorry he was that this man was so rude and yeah, he had a bunch of family/kids in his group which made it so much worse.
> 
> It was the pits having to come home and it was a whopping 37 degrees when we got here.  brrrrrrrrrr..........





Welcome home! I would have loved to gotten together. We loved the bar at Wilderness. Should have met for a drink or two or three lol. Sorry you had some bad experiences with drunks. We were lucky this year I guess. Or maybe we were the drunk ones


----------



## tinkrebell

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh sorry its not in Philly its about an hour or so outside of Philly in town called Hermitage. Everything I researched has said that flying into Ohio was gonna be same amount of time driving if I fly into Philly. But I still want a cheesesteak hahahaha



My husband is from Hermitage!  Do you know any Sebestyens up there??


----------



## lakelandgal70

tinkrebell said:


> My husband is from Hermitage!  Do you know any Sebestyens up there??



No sorry I don't know a soul up there. Might have to travel there to go to a dr for my Lyme disease. Is it a nice up there?


----------



## tinkrebell

lakelandgal70 said:


> No sorry I don't know a soul up there. Might have to travel there to go to a dr for my Lyme disease. Is it a nice up there?



Haha, I've heard it is!  He moved when he was seven, and in our three years together, we still haven't gone back to visit - so I've never been.  It's a seven hour drive from where we are north of Philly (Yardley), and with DH being 6'5", he finds every excuse NOT to make road trips!  Hopefully we'll see it someday, I've lost all of my six grandparents, and all four of his are alive and well and hoping we come see them soon - either he's a very lucky man with great genes, or there's something in the water up there.  Maybe it has a cure for your Lyme disease   Have you had it long?  I had one friend who had it n high school, and his lasted about a year before he could feel well enough to return to school - hope your recovery is much faster!


----------



## lakelandgal70

tinkrebell said:


> Haha, I've heard it is!  He moved when he was seven, and in our three years together, we still haven't gone back to visit - so I've never been.  It's a seven hour drive from where we are north of Philly (Yardley), and with DH being 6'5", he finds every excuse NOT to make road trips!  Hopefully we'll see it someday, I've lost all of my six grandparents, and all four of his are alive and well and hoping we come see them soon - either he's a very lucky man with great genes, or there's something in the water up there.  Maybe it has a cure for your Lyme disease   Have you had it long?  I had one friend who had it n high school, and his lasted about a year before he could feel well enough to return to school - hope your recovery is much faster!




All my grandparents are passed as well. I would give anything to have them back with me here on earth. He is very lucky to have his still alive. Haha maybe it is the water. I have had Lyme for at least 10yrs. I was bit but not treated so all the bugs have been in my system doing damage for all those years. I have been pretty much sick for all those years with some relief the last couple months. So well shall see what happens. I have great hope for remission of this disease. Glad your friend only had if for a little while. I have read where people went untreated for 30plus years. I just couldn't imagine.  Hope everyone is having a great Monday!


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Monday!



No...I hate Monday!


----------



## HockeyKat

Dax said:


> No...I hate Monday!



I'm with Dax.


Kayjay, sorry you had to deal with drunks.   I like F&W but I know between '08 and '09 it felt like they were declining rather than improving.   The drunks don't bother me (I may even be one), but the food samples got smaller, more $$, and seemed to me to be prepared McD's style (well in advance and warmed).  


I did a half marathon yesteday at the Outer Banks, so decided to work from home today as I can't really get off the couch easily.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> No...I hate Monday!




Sorry hon! Just think 2days off for a great concert!! Can't wait to hear how you liked it. 

Kat that is awesome! I want to do a marathon some day. My cousin just did one and I think you guys that do it are amazing!!


----------



## HockeyKat

lakelandgal70 said:


> Sorry hon! Just think 2days off for a great concert!! Can't wait to hear how you liked it.
> 
> Kat that is awesome! I want to do a marathon some day. My cousin just did one and I think you guys that do it are amazing!!



Thanks!  I did a half marathon (13.1 miles).  It was my third this year.

I think next year I may train to do a full marathon.


----------



## lakelandgal70

HockeyKat said:


> Thanks!  I did a half marathon (13.1 miles).  It was my third this year.
> 
> I think next year I may train to do a full marathon.



That is awesome! Your name sounds so familar to me. Years ago I use to belong to a childfree message board with someone that had your same name and a picture of a hound dog. The only reason I remember that is I keep expecting to see a picture of a hound dog on your avatar lol.


----------



## HockeyKat

lakelandgal70 said:


> That is awesome! Your name sounds so familar to me. Years ago I use to belong to a childfree message board with someone that had your same name and a picture of a hound dog. The only reason I remember that is I keep expecting to see a picture of a hound dog on your avatar lol.



Haha, probably not me!  I am definitely a cat person.


----------



## lakelandgal70

HockeyKat said:


> Haha, probably not me!  I am definitely a cat person.


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Home from our 7 nights at Wilderness Lodge!  Lakelandgal we really should have gotten together!
> 
> It was stupid cold Friday, Saturday, and later in the day on Sunday but we had a nice time.  Couple of hiccups with some things at the Lodge but we met a wonderful CM who made magic happen like I have never seen at Disney.  It really saved the trip for us.
> 
> Food and Wine has lost its appeal to us.  The special foods were not all that special and the number of people who get disgustingly drunk there was just sick.  We drink but these people were literally disgusting and what was so sad was how many had children with them.  Had an ugly experience with a very drunk person at 'Ohanas as well and I would love to know how his hotel handled him after the manager at 'Ohanas called them to put them on the lookout for him.  It was so bad another guest came over and told me how sorry he was that this man was so rude and yeah, he had a bunch of family/kids in his group which made it so much worse.
> 
> It was the pits having to come home and it was a whopping 37 degrees when we got here.  brrrrrrrrrr..........



Welcome home! We were just there for F&W- eh, it was OK. I would go back again that time of the year NOT b/c of F&W- Oct is just a nice time to go. 

The only drunk person I saw was passed out and had to be taken out of the park by his friend in a wheelchair We didn't see anyone else. Did you see most of them on the weekend?

I said to DH- we never see anything interesting while we are in Disney. We even kept an eye open for the undercover security- and nothing. 



HockeyKat said:


> I'm with Dax.
> 
> 
> Kayjay, sorry you had to deal with drunks.   I like F&W but I know between '08 and '09 it felt like they were declining rather than improving.   The drunks don't bother me (I may even be one), but the food samples got smaller, more $$, and seemed to me to be prepared McD's style (well in advance and warmed).
> 
> 
> I did a half marathon yesteday at the Outer Banks, so decided to work from home today as I can't really get off the couch easily.



Kat- ITA about the food. Next trip I will be using my snack credits for some goodies at Goofy's Candy company or maybe some cupcakes. Forget the F&W samples. 

Congrats of the marathon!!!


----------



## NJDiva

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Monday!



yeah I gotta agree with everyone else, my Monday was anything but stellar. I had a supervisor who had his crew working unsafely and I had to go to a meeting at 4PM an hour and a half a way just because he was not following the rules. I couldn't even go to my happy place in my head (sitting in MK watching the fireworks) because I was so stressed out. today better be the opposite of yesterday although it's raining here so I don't have a lot of hope


----------



## lakelandgal70

NJDiva said:


> yeah I gotta agree with everyone else, my Monday was anything but stellar. I had a supervisor who had his crew working unsafely and I had to go to a meeting at 4PM an hour and a half a way just because he was not following the rules. I couldn't even go to my happy place in my head (sitting in MK watching the fireworks) because I was so stressed out. today better be the opposite of yesterday although it's raining here so I don't have a lot of hope



Sorry. Really hope today is better for everyone. And hope the rain leaves quickly. I do not like rain and it makes me feel very blue.


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Monday!



My Monday consisted of waking up early to load up the car with all our indoor furkids, carting them over to my FIL's now vacant house, and returning to my place to wait for the termite fumigation company to come and tent the bleeping place!  We have no TV, a household of cats (who live in two different places normally) growling and barely getting along.  Thank goodness at least we have Internet (although it's really slow).

Normally I don't mind Mondays but this one sucked.  At least I'm going to Disneyland this weekend!


----------



## Dax

OK, so now that the horrible Monday is over, and we past the hump of the week, how is everyone doing on this wonderful sunny bright Thursday? T-1 week from Dead Bird Day...whats everyones big plans...


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> OK, so now that the horrible Monday is over, and we past the hump of the week, how is everyone doing on this wonderful sunny bright Thursday? T-1 week from Dead Bird Day...whats everyones big plans...




Ummmm dead bird day. YUMMY!! My plan is to eat at Chef Mickeys with you guys and my hubby. I see the Magic Kingdom is open till 1am as well. Looks like weather will be perfect. At least according to weather.com.  Are you going out for Black Friday? Not me. I don't want to be anywhere near a store!!


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Ummmm dead bird day. YUMMY!! My plan is to eat at Chef Mickeys with you guys and my hubby. I see the Magic Kingdom is open till 1am as well. Looks like weather will be perfect. At least according to weather.com.  Are you going out for Black Friday? Not me. I don't want to be anywhere near a store!!



HAHA..yeah, Dead Bird Day...something my grandmother would say..LOL..

Yeah you stuck with us...CHEF MICKEYS!!!..I am working a few hours that morning as well..

As for MK...we will see...we dont have passes remember..LOL..

Black Friday...not sure yet...


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> HAHA..yeah, Dead Bird Day...something my grandmother would say..LOL..
> 
> Yeah you stuck with us...CHEF MICKEYS!!!..I am working a few hours that morning as well..
> 
> As for MK...we will see...we dont have passes remember..LOL..
> 
> Black Friday...not sure yet...



I do love that term dead bird day. Will have to remember that lol. 

I thought you mentioned you had passes that you might use. You would probably want to use them for Christmas though. I think we are gonna go to MK Christmas day but probably later in day. After family has left and we get a nap in haha. 

Good luck with Black Friday. If you guys go you are truly brave souls!! I use to go with my mom but it has scared me for live. Seriously! I can't get the images out of my head of people fighting over 5dollar Barbie dolls.


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> I
> I thought you mentioned you had passes that you might use. You would probably want to use them for Christmas though. I think we are gonna go to MK Christmas day but probably later in day. After family has left and we get a nap in haha.



We have 1 day(non hopping) left on our 3day passes...We havent decided what to do with them as of yet..


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> We have 1 day(non hopping) left on our 3day passes...We havent decided what to do with them as of yet..




Ah ok. I would probably save them for when family is down. Can't wait for Thursday. DH is working that morning too at the church. I haven't volunteered yet cause quite frankly I never know how I will feel and I am still not 100% from this crud I have.


----------



## franandaj

Dax said:


> OK, so now that the horrible Monday is over, and we past the hump of the week, how is everyone doing on this wonderful sunny bright Thursday? T-1 week from Dead Bird Day...whats everyones big plans...



This is our first year without two sides of the family.  My parents alternate between my sister and me, and we always used to spend the alternate holiday with my FIL (MIL passed in 2005).  This year it's just the two of us.  We could have gone up to my sister's in Seattle, but with knee surgeries and termite fumigation and everything else going in it was just too much trouble.  Instead, the two of us will go out to a nice restaurant, I could make a turkey, but that wouldn't be any different than another night when I cook a turkey. I do that at least 5-6 times a year so it's not special.

We have Dead Bird Day several times a year


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> Instead, the two of us will go out to a nice restaurant



We are going out too.  I think more & more people are doing that.  I couldn't believe how hard it was to find a place that wasn't booked full already.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> We are going out too.  I think more & more people are doing that.  I couldn't believe how hard it was to find a place that wasn't booked full already.



Wish we could be joining you instead of hitting the in-laws...


----------



## maddhatir

TGIF everyone  

Kat- how is the tibia??

Speaking of Thanksgiving- I volunteered to have it at my house. No one else would step up I have a very small house- but oh well- I will squoosh 20 people in it. I usually have the "warm weather holidays or birthday gatherings" b/c we have a huge screened in porch and everyone fits nicely out there. 

I am usually neurotic when it comes to having holidays at my house- but this time, I TOLD everyone what to bring. My BIL even volunteered to make the turkey I figured, it's at my house, now you all make the food! I did offer to make the corn and peas- yup, I bought the _Green Giant Steamer__s_ LOL. (has anyone ever tried the Steamers peas and mushrooms in garlic butter OMG- yum!) I also got a Cheesecake Factory cheesecake and I am making a cherry and an apple cobbler. Very low stress items. 

Since everyone will be here, I decided to put up my tree and decorations early. I just have to put the fresh greens, lights and bows on my fence and porch and make the swags for the windows this weekend and ta da- done for xmas. We got wood for the fireplace, so hopefully it is cold out on Thursday. 

I amaze myself at how on the ball I am. This is SO not me! 

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I am hitting a craft fair tomorrow morning and then coming home and decorating outside. Sunday- we have my nephew's b-day party- he will be 6. That will be an all day affair with the fam.


----------



## maddhatir

Did anyone read about the plans for PI- yup, gone. No more adult only places. Adventurers Club will be leveled
http://www.easywdw.com/news/disney-...erion-wharf-construction-to-begin-immediately

But don't worry- Disney's plans, if executed correctly, _this could be a great area for *families *to enjoy a relaxing evening without having to spend gobs of money_

Yay- more subpar crap food to eat on the dining plan. 

I know it's all about money- blah blah blahhhhhhh.

After last month's trip- DH and I decided for our next trip to only go with the counter sx dining plan and then probably do a few nice restaurants at the Swan/Dolphin in between. You can get $25 gift certificates for all of their restaurants on Restraunt.com for plunketts!

ETA- one night when we are at DTD DH and I walked into T Rex to have a drink. Well- we couldn't have an "adult" beverage BECAUSE, the bar was full of people eating there- INCLUDING a lot of children!!! DH was furious and he is a very mellow guy. He does not believe children should even be allowed to sit at a bar. I agree.


----------



## Dax

maddhatir said:


> Did anyone read about the plans for PI- yup, gone. No more adult only places. Adventurers Club will be leveled
> http://www.easywdw.com/news/disney-...erion-wharf-construction-to-begin-immediately
> 
> But don't worry- Disney's plans, if executed correctly, _this could be a great area for *families *to enjoy a relaxing evening without having to spend gobs of money_
> 
> Yay- more subpar crap food to eat on the dining plan.
> 
> I know it's all about money- blah blah blahhhhhhh.
> 
> After last month's trip- DH and I decided for our next trip to only go with the counter sx dining plan and then probably do a few nice restaurants at the Swan/Dolphin in between. You can get $25 gift certificates for all of their restaurants on Restraunt.com for plunketts!
> 
> ETA- one night when we are at DTD DH and I walked into T Rex to have a drink. Well- we couldn't have an "adult" beverage BECAUSE, the bar was full of people eating there- INCLUDING a lot of children!!! DH was furious and he is a very mellow guy. He does not believe children should even be allowed to sit at a bar. I agree.




I have to admit, I am HIGHLY disappointed with the plans for PI..I havent been overly impressed with the food at Disney as of late..of course that is just my opinion...I have only had a few decent meals there lately. And more shopping..UGH..seriously? 

I will DEARLY miss the AC...when DH and I had passes, we were there weekly. We knew the actors, they knew us too...we would sit in there for hours, sometimes seeing shows, other times not..always good fun..


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> Wish we could be joining you instead of hitting the in-laws...


You would just be trading you in-laws for my parents.  Not sure how good a trade that would be? 



maddhatir said:


> Speaking of Thanksgiving- I volunteered to have it at my house. No one else would step up I have a very small house- but oh well- I will squoosh 20 people in it. I usually have the "warm weather holidays or birthday gatherings" b/c we have a huge screened in porch and everyone fits nicely out there.
> .....
> We got wood for the fireplace, so hopefully it is cold out on Thursday.


Now I thought the exact opposite.  
With that many people if the weather is mild enough you could use that screened in porch for a little more elbow room.  



maddhatir said:


> Did anyone read about the plans for PI- yup, gone.


Yea, unfortunately it looks like just more of the same.  They have all that type of stuff there already.  I was hoping for at least a few different/new things that would be fun & interesting.  
We will still probably do our one evening there (esp. now that we know where the cigar bar is) but I don't see anything in the new plans that make me think I need to rush right over & check it out.



maddhatir said:


> ETA- one night when we are at DTD DH and I walked into T Rex to have a drink. Well- we couldn't have an "adult" beverage BECAUSE, the bar was full of people eating there- INCLUDING a lot of children!!! DH was furious and he is a very mellow guy. He does not believe children should even be allowed to sit at a bar. I agree.


ITA 
I have to confess that often times when people bring kids to obviously adult places I tend to let my language go a little more blue than normal.  
I try to be good when I'm out places where there are kids about keeping it clean, but in that case... I'd have probably elbowed right into the bar & asked for a bleeping cocktail.


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> TGIF everyone
> 
> Kat- how is the tibia??



Hurts and I am already sick of the air cast.  Meh.  Dec 28th.  



zima-cheryl said:


> You would just be trading you in-laws for my parents.  Not sure how good a trade that would be?



I can't comment on that in a public forum.


----------



## Dax

maddhatir said:


> Since everyone will be here, I decided to put up my tree and decorations early. I just have to put the fresh greens, lights and bows on my fence and porch and make the swags for the windows this weekend and ta da- done for xmas. We got wood for the fireplace, so hopefully it is cold out on Thursday.
> 
> I amaze myself at how on the ball I am. This is SO not me!
> 
> What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I am hitting a craft fair tomorrow morning and then coming home and decorating outside. Sunday- we have my nephew's b-day party- he will be 6. That will be an all day affair with the fam.




I am SOOO behind this year...this time last year I had everything but a tree up(we do real)..this year, NADA! I got into a huge fight with my landscaper, and my lawn needs 1 more cut before winter..so I dont want to put any light up outside till that gets done, and that means renting a lawn mower(we dont have one..)Inside, I just havent had the motivation after work to get everything moved out and sorted and put up...I am think I may do it on Black Friday..my first day off..

This weekend, working..Sat and Sun...thats what I get for having 2 days off during the week..LOL..


----------



## Bunless

zima-cheryl said:


> ITA
> I have to confess that often times when people bring kids to obviously adult places I tend to let my language go a little more blue than normal.
> I try to be good when I'm out places where there are kids about keeping it clean, but in that case... I'd have probably elbowed right into the bar & asked for a bleeping cocktail.



yup yup yup
It's very odd for me to see a bar with children, that is against liquor laws in WA state.  It's one of the main reasons we like to eat in the bars or restaurants.  



Kinda off topic... has anyone does the Tables in Wonderland?


----------



## mskayjay

zima-cheryl said:


> ITA
> I have to confess that often times when people bring kids to obviously adult places I tend to let my language go a little more blue than normal.
> I try to be good when I'm out places where there are kids about keeping it clean, but in that case... I'd have probably elbowed right into the bar & asked for a bleeping cocktail.



I absolutely hate this so much.  And I don't use that word often.......  I don't feel a child belongs at a bar even at Disney.  I know it is convenient to sit there while waiting for a table, but get a beverage and move away from the bar area with your kids.  I feel the same way about smoking.  I cannot handle seeing all the little ones in the smoking areas with their parents.  Just not a good thing.....


----------



## ChiCat

Never go to Europe then, I visited 3 countries  and all of them I saw kids at bars. I believe most places the drinking age is 16 unless with parents too. But then they also show Boo*s in their magazines, it made me feel prudish and I NEVER feel prudish but I just have that American culture ingrained in me I guess


----------



## maddhatir

ChiCat said:


> Never go to Europe then, I visited 3 countries  and all of them I saw kids at bars. I believe most places the drinking age is 16 unless with parents too. But then they also show Boo*s in their magazines, it made me feel prudish and I NEVER feel prudish but I just have that American culture ingrained in me I guess



I don't have an "ethical" problem with kids sitting at a bar- just move it if I need a seat to have a drink b/c that seat belongs to me since I am over 21.


----------



## mskayjay

ChiCat said:


> Never go to Europe then, I visited 3 countries  and all of them I saw kids at bars. I believe most places the drinking age is 16 unless with parents too. But then they also show Boo*s in their magazines, it made me feel prudish and I NEVER feel prudish but I just have that American culture ingrained in me I guess



If the norm in the country is to allow 16 year olds to drink then fine, I can go with it.  I am talking about coming up to the bar at 'Ohanas where people are drinking and "being adult" and a family little by little grabbing one seat and then another and another to plop their 8 and under little ones on stools to have a Shirley Temple while Mom and Dad have an adult beverage behind them while standing.  Get the kids and yourselves a drink and go sit in the lounge area or the larger lobby area please.  People sitting at the bar are talking way too adult and the kids shouldn't be around that.  

We grew up with a restaurant/bar in the family.  Very "upscale".  My uncle let us sit at the bar to have a Shirley while things were prepped and such but once the business was opened, we were out of the bar and not allowed in there again.  Maybe I'm just too old fashioned sometimes.....


----------



## ChiCat

I'm not old fashioned at all but I was taken back by it. There was one bar in particular in Barcelona that had a ton of smokers in the back of the bar, it was so bad that I felt like I could barely breathe walking through to go to the bathroom but there was a kid back there just hanging out with his parents. Yuck! Although Chicago is pretty much smoke free no smoking in bars or restaurants so I'm not used to it. However I think it's really odd how many zoos in America serve alcohol.


----------



## zima-cheryl

ChiCat said:


> However I think it's really odd how many zoos in America serve alcohol.




I actually like when most places have beer & wine on the menu.  
Grab a late lunch/early supper of a couple burgers, fries & a cold beer.  Same thing we would probalby have at home if we were fixing bugers.

Granted at the prices most places charge I am only having one , but to me it is no different than having coffee & soda on the menu.


----------



## franandaj

Bunless said:


> Kinda off topic... has anyone does the Tables in Wonderland?



We did TIW last year when we did two trips within six months.  The week we bought it, the card started to pay for itself by the fourth night. We don't order a lot of food, usually 3-4 courses but we split everything, so only one  or two appetizers, main and dessert for the two of us, but we both order adult beverages, sometimes two or three, so it paid off pretty quickly.  On our second trip we had my parents along as well, so it saved us a lot!


----------



## mskayjay

franandaj said:


> We did TIW last year when we did two trips within six months.  The week we bought it, the card started to pay for itself by the fourth night. We don't order a lot of food, usually 3-4 courses but we split everything, so only one  or two appetizers, main and dessert for the two of us, but we both order adult beverages, sometimes two or three, so it paid off pretty quickly.  On our second trip we had my parents along as well, so it saved us a lot!



How does it work please?  We like our adult bevs and I can tell you that after a few wines and cocktails at Cali Grille our bar tab was VERY high.  lol


----------



## WonderlandsMostWantd

Wow, I'm late to the party, but I just found this thread... Yay, we aren't the only ones!


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> How does it work please?  We like our adult bevs and I can tell you that after a few wines and cocktails at Cali Grille our bar tab was VERY high.  lol



You have to be an AP holder or a FL resident to get one.  The TIW card owner must be present to use it (although they didn't check ID).  Once you have the AP or show FL ID, you can purchase the TIW card at Guest Relations.  I believe that it was $75.  When you go to almost all the TS restaurants you tell them at the beginning of the meal that you have the TIW card.  At the end of the meal when they present the bill they take the card and your bill and adjust it, they remove 20% of the bill, and add on an 18% gratuity.  Essentially, you're getting a free tip.  However, if you plan on spending more than $300 on food and bevs (and you plan on purchasing an AP or live in FL), it's worth it.  The best part is that it does count towards adult beverages!

We had two trips planned in a short period of time so it was worth it to us.  In fact that's how we're going to do our trips from now on.  We'll make sure two trips are within one year so the pass will be good when we go back the following year.


----------



## Bunless

I had heard it was good on the booze-juice, but wasn't convinced.  Turns out it is!  I'm sold!


----------



## fairygirl

maddhatir said:


> I don't have an "ethical" problem with kids sitting at a bar- just move it if I need a seat to have a drink b/c that seat belongs to me since I am over 21.



THIS.  Love it!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Christmas in 2wks 
New Years in 3wks!! 
Hope all my childfree peeps are doing well!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> Christmas in 2wks
> New Years in 3wks!!
> Hope all my childfree peeps are doing well!!



2 weeks to Christmas & I've bought 2 gifts.  I'm in sooo much trouble!


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> 2 weeks to Christmas & I've bought 2 gifts.  I'm in sooo much trouble!



Well you better get on the ball! lol. How bout just gift cards? Those are easy.


----------



## franandaj

Funny to report on the "Childfree" thread that in my family the only ones that we were talking about exchanging gifts with was the kids and shortchanging the adults because everyone is short on money!


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> Funny to report on the "Childfree" thread that in my family the only ones that we were talking about exchanging gifts with was the kids and shortchanging the adults because everyone is short on money!



We gave up on the adult polyanna long time ago. We felt like we were just passing around $100 to each other. We decided to just keep our own $100 

We all just give to the kids now. 

I do not do any shopping though- they all get $$. I say this year after year- I would rather gave them money every holiday then give them toys that will just be thrown out or given away in a few years. I know their parents save the $$ for the kids- so they will appreciate it when they are old enough


----------



## HockeyKat

franandaj said:


> Funny to report on the "Childfree" thread that in my family the only ones that we were talking about exchanging gifts with was the kids and shortchanging the adults because everyone is short on money!



We are doing the EXACT same thing.  Not really because we are short on money (thankfully), but we decided this year with BIL that we are not exchanging, and taking the extra $$ and giving it to parents (who *are* a bit short).   BIL's kids will get some small gifts, as well.      

My family gave up exchanging a long while back.  My parents still insist on getting us something, though.  I guess you never get over being someone's child!!  

I do think Christmas is for kids, when it comes to presents.   I would prefer a nice plate of homemade food or a bottle of wine or quite frankly nothing-and-keep-your-money, to a shirt/gadget/etc that I will never wear or use.


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I do think Christmas is for kids, when it comes to presents.   I would prefer a nice plate of homemade food or a bottle of wine or quite frankly nothing-and-keep-your-money, to a shirt/gadget/etc that I will never wear or use.



Kat ITA!! I love getting and giving those kinds of gifts! 

DH and I were xmas shopping last night (for the guys at his shop, he is a mechanic) and he did get a "gadget" for one of them. The guy is turning 60 and his eyes do not work like they used to. LOL He got him a "talking" tire gauge at Restoration Hardware. Since he can't see the #s on the gauge- he can "hear" what the pressure is.   The sales woman was telling us that she bought one of these for her female neighbor who's husband passed last year. She was always asking her husband to check her tire pressure. Now she can do it herself 

We walked into J. Crew (I was looking for a scarf for myself) and I saw all these people shopping for sweaters etc and I thought to myself "another sweater for xmas for someone" 

I do love those weird little gadgets from Restoration Hardware and the Pottery Barn though- some of them are cute as stocking stuffers. 

I thought this little pill box from Pottery Barn was cute  
http://www.potterybarn.com/products/silver-plate-pill-box/


----------



## HockeyKat

maddhatir said:


> Kat ITA!! I love getting and giving those kinds of gifts!
> 
> DH and I were xmas shopping last night (for the guys at his shop, he is a mechanic) and he did get a "gadget" for one of them. The guy is turning 60 and his eyes do not work like they used to. LOL He got him a "talking" tire gauge at Restoration Hardware. Since he can't see the #s on the gauge- he can "hear" what the pressure is.   The sales woman was telling us that she bought one of these for her female neighbor who's husband passed last year. She was always asking her husband to check her tire pressure. Now she can do it herself
> 
> We walked into J. Crew (I was looking for a scarf for myself) and I saw all these people shopping for sweaters etc and I thought to myself "another sweater for xmas for someone"
> 
> I do love those weird little gadgets from Restoration Hardware and the Pottery Barn though- some of them are cute as stocking stuffers.
> 
> I thought this little pill box from Pottery Barn was cute
> http://www.potterybarn.com/products/silver-plate-pill-box/



I think the gift of a tire pressure gauge that reads for someone that can no longer see it well and needs it for the job, is a nice gesture.   

However, the stocking stuffer thing.   Taste is SO individual.  I don't disagree that the box is cute, but something like that would wind up regifted or donated in my household.   

I think what makes the first gifts you mention perfect, is that it shows that attention was paid to the person's needs/wants, and not to something that the giver likes.   That, to me, is actual gift-giving.  

And hey, I could use a few more sweaters!!


----------



## maddhatir

HockeyKat said:


> I think the gift of a tire pressure gauge that reads for someone that can no longer see it well and needs it for the job, is a nice gesture.
> 
> However, the stocking stuffer thing.   Taste is SO individual.  I don't disagree that the box is cute, but something like that would wind up regifted or donated in my household.
> 
> I think what makes the first gifts you mention perfect, is that it shows that attention was paid to the person's needs/wants, and not to something that the giver likes.   That, to me, is actual gift-giving.
> 
> And hey, I could use a few more sweaters!!



Sure- you can't give that pillbox to just anyone. That has to go to the right person. Those that you know carry their meds with them. I know I keep aspirin and antihistamines in my handbag at all times- I have a little pill box so I do not have to carry the bottles with me. They take up too much room. 

 Actually every holiday and b-day we buy FIL a sweater. DH insists b/c we ALWAYS see FIL wearing the sweaters we give him. I don't think FIL has had to buy a sweater for himself in the past 10 years

When he opens the gift - I always yell out "SURPRISE!!!"

I do love getting gift cards too- just b/c I love to shop.


----------



## franandaj

maddhatir said:


> I do not do any shopping though- they all get $$. I say this year after year- I would rather gave them money every holiday then give them toys that will just be thrown out or given away in a few years. I know their parents save the $$ for the kids- so they will appreciate it when they are old enough



My family is really uncreative.  Everyone emails "lists" so that you need to purchase from the prescribed items so as not to give things that are unwanted!  

This drives my DP nuts because she thinks you should actually pay attention to things about people and choose thoughtful gifts.  



maddhatir said:


> DH and I were xmas shopping last night (for the guys at his shop, he is a mechanic) and he did get a "gadget" for one of them. The guy is turning 60 and his eyes do not work like they used to. LOL He got him a "talking" tire gauge at Restoration Hardware. Since he can't see the #s on the gauge- he can "hear" what the pressure is.



That's really cool! I want one!



HockeyKat said:


> My family gave up exchanging a long while back.  My parents still insist on getting us something, though.  I guess you never get over being someone's child!!



We've been so bad in the past we've called it Excessmas!    We tried to suggest that we not exchange between all the adults, just give to the kids, and everyone balked at that!  Even my sister whose husband barely has a job and might lose his part time job, they have three kids that they can't really afford!  My Mom sent hers and Dads lists tonight and asked where ours were.  Dad's company he worked for went out of business last year so Mom is the only one with a job, and they might have to sell the home I grew up in and downsize to a condo and THEY still want to exchange gifts.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I am thankful we don't exchange gifts with anyone. Heck hubby and I don't really do that. I wonder why I even put up a tree with no gifts under it 

Being childfree means you can buy stuff throughout the year when you need or want it. Hmmm that would make some parents heads explode


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> My family is really uncreative.  Everyone emails "lists" so that you need to purchase from the prescribed items so as not to give things that are unwanted!
> 
> This drives my DP nuts because she thinks you should actually pay attention to things about people and choose thoughtful gifts.



We used to write down our name and what we wanted on a piece of paper and we would all pick one. We would do this on Thanksgiving since we were all together. Like I said, it got ridiculous b/c we would set an amount and it was like exchanging $$. Why bother?


----------



## MIGrandma

DH and I are not childfree, but they are adults with lives of their own.  All our trips to Disney have been just the two of us.  We  going to Disney by ourselves.   We always have a wonderful time.  We're going next month and CAN'T WAIT!!    I've heard some people say Disney is just for kids and I think they're wrong.  Disney is for everyone.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I totally agree with you MIgrandmother!


----------



## mskayjay

Sad........

Vice President told me yesterday that I am done at work on 12/31/10.


----------



## Shyvioletisme

mskayjay said:


> Sad........
> 
> Vice President told me yesterday that I am done at work on 12/31/10.



 I'm so sorry!


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> Sad........
> 
> Vice President told me yesterday that I am done at work on 12/31/10.





Mskay I am so very sorry.  You and you hubby will be in my thoughts!


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> Sad........
> 
> Vice President told me yesterday that I am done at work on 12/31/10.




 I am sorry to hear that

How long have you worked for the company?


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> Sad........
> 
> Vice President told me yesterday that I am done at work on 12/31/10.



I'm so sorry to hear it.


----------



## zima-cheryl

mskayjay said:


> Sad........
> 
> Vice President told me yesterday that I am done at work on 12/31/10.



Sorry to hear that... what a crappy thing to learn right before the holidays.
Crossing my fingers that you can land another job right quick.


----------



## mskayjay

I have been with this company on and off for almost 7 years now.  Hired as a 3 month temp, kept on for two years, gone for over a year, back for over a year, off for a month, brought back for 4 months and hired on permanent finally last November.  It has been a truly difficult year with the project we had but I really am upset to be let go like this.  I have worked my butt off to make it successful and it is not because of lack of success with the project and the end of the funding for this project but more I feel because of my supervisor and I not *clicking* these last 5 or 6 months.  She will get the credit for the project being successful (in fact she already did!) and despite my protests that it was because of my work, that is the way it will be viewed.  I love the company, love what they are and what they do but really feel I got hammered on this one.

I can only ask that you say a prayer that something else opens up for me and if you don't pray, have a good thought on my behalf.  To replace my income in this economy is going to be tough.  Anyone with connections in northern NY, let me know......


----------



## maddhatir

mskayjay said:


> I can only ask that you say a prayer that something else opens up for me and if you don't pray, have a good thought on my behalf.  To replace my income in this economy is going to be tough.  Anyone with connections in northern NY, let me know......



 Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## franandaj

I just wanted to wish all my childfree peeps a Happy New Year!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> I just wanted to wish all my childfree peeps a Happy New Year!


Back at ya!  
Mine officially ends tomorrow when I have to go back to work.



mskayjay said:


> I can only ask that you say a prayer that something else opens up for me and if you don't pray, have a good thought on my behalf.  To replace my income in this economy is going to be tough.  Anyone with connections in northern NY, let me know......


I realize it has just been a couple weeks, but how are things going?
Hanging in there?  Any leads?  Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Mine officially ends tomorrow when I have to go back to work.



I hope you enjoy going back to work.  I sort of miss having something to do other than what I do now.


----------



## mskayjay

Hi all!  Been thinking about all my online buddies but I have been in a wicked mental rut since this lay-off.  On week three now of trying to keep myself busy.  Our market here in upstate NY is just awful.....  10%+ unemployment in my county so finding a new position is going to be hard but replacing that level of income is going to be really tough.  

On the plus side, I'm doing a bit more focusing on me and have dropped a few pounds with many more to go, lots of little projects that were going to be done "someday" are getting taken care of, etc.  

Hope everyone is doing well and that you guys are someplace warmer than me!  It is freeeeeeeezing here!
hugs
K


----------



## zima-cheryl

Hang in there...  It can be so tough being unemployed.  Good deal on getting the projects done.  Give yourself credit for not sitting & watching Jerry Springer & soap operas all day/every day!

Keeping my fingers crossed that an opportunity opens up for you soon.


----------



## franandaj

Glad you're using the time productively.  I am not employed, but we have rental properties so our workday is already weird, we only have to do something if we have vacancies or properties that need rennovations.  

Otherwise, I can hang out all day on the DIS.  Other than we have hoarder like syndrome in our house and need to sell a ton of things on eBay but we still end up going to Costco and buying more stuff...I guess we will never dig out!


----------



## zima-cheryl

I was looking at something & noticed Food & Wine runs 9/30 to 11/13 this year.

Am I crazy, or didn't F&W used to run for the whole month of November?
Glad we got a PIN & changed our dates.  Our original dates would have had us missing it.


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> I was looking at something & noticed Food & Wine runs 9/30 to 11/13 this year.
> 
> Am I crazy, or didn't F&W used to run for the whole month of November?
> Glad we got a PIN & changed our dates.  Our original dates would have had us missing it.



It's always been about six weeks from end of Sept to beginning of November.

When are you going?  We'll be on Disney property from the 27th of Oct to the 3rd of November (well really the 2nd all we do on the third is have breakfast and catch magical express).


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> It's always been about six weeks from end of Sept to beginning of November.
> 
> When are you going?  We'll be on Disney property from the 27th of Oct to the 3rd of November (well really the 2nd all we do on the third is have breakfast and catch magical express).



We actually pushed up to 10/1 - 10/8.
Not thrilled about being there 1st week of F&W, but the discount was too good to walk away from.


----------



## HockeyKat

We decided to do F&W this year as well.  Booked BWV-BW view for Nov 7-12.   

Early September is usually our favorite time to go, but Sept 2010 was more crowded than usual, and was hot as ****.   Nov should be not as hot, although probably as crowded.  

We are in WDW right now actually... crowds are pretty light and the weather is a little chilly, but good.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> We decided to do F&W this year as well.  Booked BWV-BW view for Nov 7-12.
> 
> Early September is usually our favorite time to go, but Sept 2010 was more crowded than usual, and was hot as ****.   Nov should be not as hot, although probably as crowded.
> 
> We are in WDW right now actually... crowds are pretty light and the weather is a little chilly, but good.



Figures.... we will be leaving just as you arrive.


----------



## HockeyKat

zima-cheryl said:


> Figures.... we will be leaving just as you arrive.



A month apart, though?  We are doing the last week of F&W, 11/7-11/12.   You are doing 10/1-10/8?    

Anyhow, I see you all the time now (and yay for it)!  

We almost did the last week in September, but decided to give Nov a go.


----------



## zima-cheryl

HockeyKat said:


> A month apart, though?  We are doing the last week of F&W, 11/7-11/12.   You are doing 10/1-10/8?
> 
> Anyhow, I see you all the time now (and yay for it)!
> 
> We almost did the last week in September, but decided to give Nov a go.



You are right... I saw that 7 & didn't read any further.
That is what I get for posting before having my coffee!


----------



## franandaj

I am hoping that by the time we go, I will have had plenty of reports about what is new that is good and whether or not the tried and true items are good.  I also hope that they bring back the Grand Mariner Tasting that they started last year!  That one sounded really good!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Wow - did we just drop off after the 1st of the year, or what?

I saw this in our paper the other day & thought it was interesting.  Of course there are few people I can talk to about it w/out offending someone.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110414/lf_nm_life/us_parents_health

So F&W is less than 180 days out for us.  
Our TA booked us Crystal Palace one morning  & Coral Reef for lunch one day.  Beyond that we are holding off on ADR's.  I don't want to plan a bunch of stuff then have to change it when they announce the MNSSHP dates and F&W event schedule.
Hoping to catch a tequila tasting & maybe the Party for the Senses one night.  Plus you never know what old rockers they will pull out of the closet for the concerts that week.    Stinks that they open up ADR's this far out but won't give you all the other details you need to really finalize your plans.


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

Yes! Total drop off - glad someone bumped it.

Congrats on being less than 180 days out 

One of my close friends just had a new baby and she's just as cute as she can be.  It was great to give her a cuddle, drop off a casserole, and then go back to my own house


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> Wow - did we just drop off after the 1st of the year, or what?
> 
> I saw this in our paper the other day & thought it was interesting.  Of course there are few people I can talk to about it w/out offending someone.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110414/lf_nm_life/us_parents_health
> 
> So F&W is less than 180 days out for us.
> Our TA booked us Crystal Palace one morning  & Coral Reef for lunch one day.  Beyond that we are holding off on ADR's.  I don't want to plan a bunch of stuff then have to change it when they announce the MNSSHP dates and F&W event schedule.
> Hoping to catch a tequila tasting & maybe the Party for the Senses one night.  Plus you never know what old rockers they will pull out of the closet for the concerts that week.    Stinks that they open up ADR's this far out but won't give you all the other details you need to really finalize your plans.




Wow guess we childfree people have been busy. lol. I am not employed, have no kids and can't believe how busy life is right now. I hope it can slow down a bit 

That is awesome you got into Crystal Palace. Never been there so will look forward to what you think about it. I looove Food and Wine. I mean what isn't to like? You got your food then you have your wine, beer, mixed adult beverages oh my!! That reminds me I better start making my ressies for our August stay. hahahaha

Heading over to Animal Kingdom and Tusker House for early dinner today. Can't wait for some chocolate mango bread  I hope everyone is having a wonderful spring and all the snow has melted. We have been in the 90s last week or so. Spring is gone and summer has arrived haha


----------



## franandaj

I was wondering what happened to the child free peeps.
We still have about 2 weeks until we can make our ADRs. When we're at the BCV, we are only planning one, and that is for Sun when we will steer clear of Epcot. The rest we plan to eat from the kiosks, and I too hope to do PFTS, also the Grand Mariner tasting. When we move to the VWL, we want to eat at a couple signatures, and possibly do the last night of MNSSHP.

Right now I'm getting excited about our trip next week to DC!


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> That is awesome you got into Crystal Palace. Never been there so will look forward to what you think about it.



We actually do Crystal Palace most trips for breakfast one day.  Standard breakfast food.  I do like the pancake/egg station.  You can get eggs made any way you want & they make big Mickey pancakes for you.  It is Pooh & Friends & he is one of my favs so that is nice.
But the real reason to get that early ADR for CP is you beat the crowds.  This only works on non-Extra Magic hour mornings.  But if you can snag an 8a/8:15 ADR you can eat, see 2 or 3 characters & be out on Main Street @ 9am while the regular crowd is still outside the gates.  Amazing what a jump you get on the first several rides.    When we rode Buzz the first time last trip we were the only people on the ride as far as you could see ahead/behind us.  Tea Cups were half full & Peter Pan was walk-on.  
Granted by 10a the crowds catch up to you, but you can do a lot in that first hour.


----------



## zima-cheryl

And here we go....  
I knew this would happen & I can't grouse on facebook (too many family members there).

We are _supposed _to be going to WDW with my FIL & his fiance in October.  Been planning this for going on 2 years so they had plenty of time to plan, save & be ready for it.  We purposly picked F&W since she is very much into cooking & entertaining.  

Started last week with the "I'm not sure, depends on work"... blah, blah, blah

FIL has been wanting to get back to WDW for years, so I have a hunch where this is coming from.  She can't imagine what we will do there for a week, how we could possibly spend 5 days in the parks, & won't we be bored?  We've sent them websites, got them a nice book & included them on plans right along so she could see what all there is & how she could enjoy it.  

I wish I could say this is a suprise to me, but it isn't.  I'm more disgusted.  She does this a lot & it drives me crazy.  Isn't part of being family sucking it up & doing things together sometimes, even if it isn't your first choice?  I'm not saying I'm the best daughter in law & I know we screwed up sometimes (esp. when we were a lot younger) but we are trying.  I hate to see DH lose out on time with his Dad.  Esp. since we moved & are so far away, these opportunities are few & far between.  First trip they take to the beach this summer it will be all I can do to bite my tounge & not let off with some snarky comment.  

OK - Rant over....  Thanks for giving me somewhere to vent!


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> And here we go....
> I knew this would happen & I can't grouse on facebook (too many family members there).
> 
> We are _supposed _to be going to WDW with my FIL & his fiance in October.  Been planning this for going on 2 years so they had plenty of time to plan, save & be ready for it.  We purposly picked F&W since she is very much into cooking & entertaining.
> 
> Started last week with the "I'm not sure, depends on work"... blah, blah, blah
> 
> FIL has been wanting to get back to WDW for years, so I have a hunch where this is coming from.  She can't imagine what we will do there for a week, how we could possibly spend 5 days in the parks, & won't we be bored?  We've sent them websites, got them a nice book & included them on plans right along so she could see what all there is & how she could enjoy it.
> 
> I wish I could say this is a suprise to me, but it isn't.  I'm more disgusted.  She does this a lot & it drives me crazy.  Isn't part of being family sucking it up & doing things together sometimes, even if it isn't your first choice?  I'm not saying I'm the best daughter in law & I know we screwed up sometimes (esp. when we were a lot younger) but we are trying.  I hate to see DH lose out on time with his Dad.  Esp. since we moved & are so far away, these opportunities are few & far between.  First trip they take to the beach this summer it will be all I can do to bite my tounge & not let off with some snarky comment.
> 
> OK - Rant over....  Thanks for giving me somewhere to vent!



 Hopefully once she gets to Disney she will be blown away by everything there is to do. Heck we live 40min away and have passes and still haven't done all there is to do yet. I would rather hang out with my friends than family. LOL. You know that saying you can pick your friends but you can't pick your family. haha


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> You know that saying you can pick your friends but you can't pick your family. haha



So true!  So true!!


----------



## FigmentLady

I'm glad this thread is here! People seem to think it's okay to judge and comment on our child free status to begin with. toss our love for Disney in there and it seems to give free reign to judge our entire life style.

Glad to see we aren't the only child free dis lovers out there.
(I feel like maybe I posted here once a while back... But just in case I didn't here is an intro)

me: 28 and obsessed with Disney since before I could walk.
DH: 27 and his first trip to Disney was his 25th bday(for new years eve too!) that was a Christmas surprise from me.

We have been married 3 years. We have been to Disney World 4 times since 2009 and will be back in September!


----------



## magicmonette

Yippee!  I am so glad to see this thread!  My husband and I are taking our first vacation in three years (tough times in the Bayou State) and when I told friends and family we are going to WDW, we got the the usual feedback!  "Your kids are out of the house now!  Go somewhere good!"


----------



## magicmonette

Now I will need to overcome my "fear" of being the only childless couple at a character meal...maybe on my next trip.


----------



## zima-cheryl

magicmonette said:


> Now I will need to overcome my "fear" of being the only childless couple at a character meal...maybe on my next trip.



We do that all the time!  My fav. is Crystal Palace.  I don't care if you are 4 or 41 it is just a lot of fun.  The handlers & characters are great!  I've never been passed by or schluffed (sp?) off, they give us just as much lovin' as the kids.  
I wonder if they don't like 5 minutes with a couple adults?  No sticky fingers, crying, pulling, crazy parents w/cameras, etc.  That has got to be a tough gig!


----------



## jacob123

TKDizneyluver said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> DH and I are also childfree by choice and we LOVE Disney!!!
> 
> We have been to WDW 8 times now and cannot wait to go back again!  We have no future trips planned at this time, yet!!!  LOL!!!  You never know with the specials that Disney throws out there, we could always book a last minute trip somewhere down the line!!
> 
> I agree with Madd, Disney is VERY romantic without kids!!  DH & I especially love EPCOT!!!  World Showcase is the epitomy of romantic at WDW, JMO!
> 
> Anyone have plans to visit Disney this year?!



my DH and I are also going childfree and friend free in sept. can't wait just the 2 of us we look forward to things not done before and the romance. we are hitting up the nightlife and dancehall on boardwalk and cirque du soleil.which is something we never done before. see ya in sept.


----------



## dinklifer

This came through in my google alerts, and now I am going to get a dedicated disney section for the travel section of DINKlife.com - enjoy! 

i will have to take my hubby out to enjoy Disney now too, had no idea it was fun for non kiddos and non kiddo bearers!


----------



## franandaj

magicmonette said:


> Now I will need to overcome my "fear" of being the only childless couple at a character meal...maybe on my next trip.





zima-cheryl said:


> We do that all the time!  My fav. is Crystal Palace.  I don't care if you are 4 or 41 it is just a lot of fun.  The handlers & characters are great!  I've never been passed by or schluffed (sp?) off, they give us just as much lovin' as the kids.
> I wonder if they don't like 5 minutes with a couple adults?  No sticky fingers, crying, pulling, crazy parents w/cameras, etc.  That has got to be a tough gig!



So true!  Me and my partner will never have children (she has been fixed so we couldn't anyways)    We go to a Character Buffet almost every trip.  Next time it will be 1900 Park Fare.  We love the interaction with the characters, and they do seem to enjoy the adult tables.  Go for it!


----------



## AllSaints

(A message from the DH an his wifes DIS account)

In 5 days we return 'Home' and we couldnt be more excited!!!! We have no children and are Disney Freaks!!!!  I have to admit I was alot like one of the previous poster relatives before my first time to WDW. My wife wanted to go and I kept saying "What in the hell is there for US to do there? I cant see spending 5 days there".......admitedly all I could ;picture when thinking of WDW was MK.  Im SO happy to say I WAS WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have since made my sister and BIL into Disney-philes, and we are going with another couple for their first time in 5 days. The best part is they are leaving their 4 kids at home when they go with us.....
THey jokingly told their kids "they have alot of gang trouble at Disney and they want to make sure its safe before they all go down........"

Its Mickeys world......we just play in it!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## FigmentLady

magicmonette said:


> Now I will need to overcome my "fear" of being the only childless couple at a character meal...maybe on my next trip.



DH and I always do character meals and have a blast!


----------



## maddhatir

DH and I have been doin' the childfree Disney thing now since the late 80s early 90s. 

I do not give it a 2nd thought when I am in the parks or dining anywhere that people might be looking at us strangely b/c we have no kids. 

I can HONESTLY say the only thought I DO have is that they might be looking at us with ENVY!!!


----------



## lakelandgal70

magicmonette said:


> Now I will need to overcome my "fear" of being the only childless couple at a character meal...maybe on my next trip.



Trust me you will love it. We have done character dinning with our other childfree friend couple and we have a blast. Last time we went to Magic Kingdom we even got in line to get our pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie and the Princesses. We will have those memories with us forever and there wasn't one kid with us lol


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> DH and I have been doin' the childfree Disney thing now since the late 80s early 90s.
> 
> I do not give it a 2nd thought when I am in the parks or dining anywhere that people might be looking at us strangely b/c we have no kids.
> 
> I can HONESTLY say the only thought I DO have is that they might be looking at us with ENVY!!!



LOL! Yeah that is great! We don't give it any thought either. Having way too much fun to care what others think honestly.


----------



## lakelandgal70

I hope everyone is having a wonderful Spring so far. We are at 95 degrees right now and I am dreaming of beach time! lol

We are having someone come over to house tonight to give us estimate on remodeling our kitchen and I really hope they don't laugh at our small outdated kitchen. And our small budget hahahaha. I don't think it is too much to want it to look like something from Wilderness Lodge, do you??


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> Trust me you will love it. We have done character dinning with our other childfree friend couple and we have a blast. Last time we went to Magic Kingdom we even got in line to get our pictures taken with Mickey and Minnie and the Princesses. We will have those memories with us forever and there wasn't one kid with us lol



 OMG- I forgot we get our pics take with characters too. Again- paying no mind to anyone else, even when we are riding It's a Small World, Peter Pan........I feel SO at home at Disney. I feel the whole place is all mine anyway. LOL


----------



## maddhatir

lakelandgal70 said:


> I hope everyone is having a wonderful Spring so far. We are at 95 degrees right now and I am dreaming of beach time! lol
> 
> We are having someone come over to house tonight to give us estimate on remodeling our kitchen and I really hope they don't laugh at our small outdated kitchen. And our small budget hahahaha. I don't think it is too much to want it to look like something from Wilderness Lodge, do you??



I hate the heat- bring back the snow!  Sorry. 

I am sure no one will laugh at your small kitchen. We have a small house too- heck there are only 2 of us- we do not need a McMansion! I like cozy  I tell everyone my small house has "_characte_r" so there.  

Do you have pics to show them your ideas?


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> OMG- I forgot we get our pics take with characters too. Again- paying no mind to anyone else, even when we are riding It's a Small World, Peter Pan........I feel SO at home at Disney. I feel the whole place is all mine anyway. LOL



Ahaha you are a hoot! We feel the same way about Disney.


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> I hate the heat- bring back the snow!  Sorry.
> 
> I am sure no one will laugh at your small kitchen. We have a small house too- heck there are only 2 of us- we do not need a McMansion! I like cozy  I tell everyone my small house has "_characte_r" so there.
> 
> Do you have pics to show them your ideas?




Yeah I understand. Some of us like it hot some like it cold. I use to like it cold but Lyme disease has destroyed my thyroid and I get cold very easily right now. I am sure once I get back into treatment everything will reset itself. At least I am hoping haha

Yeah we have smaller house too. Bout 1200sf and I wouldn't mind being in something smaller. Weird huh? I would never want a McMansion. Too much cost involved in upkeep and I could never clean something like that. Heck I have hard time keeping up with this small house. 

I do have pics to show them. But they are of Wilderness Lodge.  I like rustic, mission style. Even like modern. Maybe I can get a Modern Mission kitchen. Hmmm that kinda rhymes hehe. I just don't want foofoo. I like strong manly looking things. Wood, leather, stone. I probably am a strange gal. lol.


----------



## franandaj

We'll be in WDW next week I hope it's not 95 then! It's 95 here now and it's icky. Add humidity and yuck!

We're going for the Destination D event. I hope a lot of folks didn't pop $175 a piece for their kids to get ancy during full day presentations. I can't wait! The last one was fun and entertaining, I'm sure this one will not disappoint!


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> We'll be in WDW next week I hope it's not 95 then! It's 95 here now and it's icky. Add humidity and yuck!
> 
> We're going for the Destination D event. I hope a lot of folks didn't pop $175 a piece for their kids to get ancy during full day presentations. I can't wait! The last one was fun and entertaining, I'm sure this one will not disappoint!




It probably will be in upper 80s close to 90 next week. Hope that there aren't too many kids at this event. But wouldn't be surprised. Have a great time!


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yeah I understand. Some of us like it hot some like it cold. I use to like it cold but Lyme disease has destroyed my thyroid and I get cold very easily right now. I am sure once I get back into treatment everything will reset itself. At least I am hoping haha
> 
> Yeah we have smaller house too. Bout 1200sf and I wouldn't mind being in something smaller. Weird huh? I would never want a McMansion. Too much cost involved in upkeep and I could never clean something like that. Heck I have hard time keeping up with this small house.
> 
> I do have pics to show them. But they are of Wilderness Lodge.  I like rustic, mission style. Even like modern. Maybe I can get a Modern Mission kitchen. Hmmm that kinda rhymes hehe. I just don't want foofoo. I like strong manly looking things. Wood, leather, stone. *I probably am a strange gal. lol*.



Only because I love ya will I not touch that one...and you never told me about the possible kitchen remodel. Heard it on the DIS first..LOL...its always either DIS or Facebook.

So while I enjoy my childfree life...my own body clock is kicking again...and I am getting baby fever....seeing pics of my new niece have not helped this...we are still not sure if we will have kids or not..


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> It probably will be in upper 80s close to 90 next week. Hope that there aren't too many kids at this event. But wouldn't be surprised. Have a great time!



Well those temps don't sound too bad. I went to the DLR one last fall, and I  couldn't belive some people.  I spoke with a woman in the back of the room one afternoon. She had two kids in a stroller. She said to me, "If I had any idea what this event was about, I would have let my husband attend and gone to the parks with the kids."

For the WDW event the schedule was released when the tickets went on sale, so hopefully everyone going realizes that this is more of a "seminar" than an interactive thrill experience. I hope it is as awesome as the last one, and I can't wait for it to start!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Dax said:


> Only because I love ya will I not touch that one...and you never told me about the possible kitchen remodel. Heard it on the DIS first..LOL...its always either DIS or Facebook.
> 
> So while I enjoy my childfree life...my own body clock is kicking again...and I am getting baby fever....seeing pics of my new niece have not helped this...we are still not sure if we will have kids or not..




I am postitive we talked about it during Easter dinner? I swear I thought Dude was talking about it when I came back to table. But I could be wrong. I can't remember half the time what I have told anyone and always afraid I am repeating myself. Sorry I really thought we had talked about it. Didn't dare put out on FB cause of certain family members ya know. 

I hear you about the clock thing. Ya know how much I want a baby puppy lol


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> I am postitive we talked about it during Easter dinner? I swear I thought Dude was talking about it when I came back to table. But I could be wrong. I can't remember half the time what I have told anyone and always afraid I am repeating myself. Sorry I really thought we had talked about it. Didn't dare put out on FB cause of certain family members ya know.
> 
> I hear you about the clock thing. Ya know how much I want a baby puppy lol



As I said...no worries...did he come out yet?


----------



## franandaj

Dax said:


> So while I enjoy my childfree life...my own body clock is kicking again...and I am getting baby fever....seeing pics of my new niece have not helped this...we are still not sure if we will have kids or not..



I'm certainly not meaning any disrespect to your feelings, but I just never "got" the whole kids thing. : The idea of changing diapers always repulsed me, I can't even do the litter boxes!  Friends of mine just had a baby and the father tells me he has to change his shirt 3X a day sometimes because Elwood throws up so often. Ewww!  I guess there are rewards to having children, but from my friends that have kids, I only seem hear about the negatives, so it has only reinforced my lack of desire to procreate.


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> I guess there are rewards to having children, but from my friends that have kids, I only seem hear about the negatives, so it has only reinforced my lack of desire to procreate.



I am with you there.  Friends, family, co-workers... seems like all anyone ever does is complain about the kids.  How tough it is, no time for themselves, how expensive it is, etc., etc, etc.   Very, very rarely do I ever hear parents talk about anything happy or positive about their kids. 

Personally the idea of taking care of a kid exhausts me.  Plus I know I'm too high maintenence to have a kid... I can barely handle a husband & pets.  It takes a lot of 'me' time to keep the tank on the emotional positive side.  I hate to think how poor a person & parent I would be if I had to be responsible for another person or two.


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> I am with you there.  Friends, family, co-workers... seems like all anyone ever does is complain about the kids.  How tough it is, no time for themselves, how expensive it is, etc., etc, etc.   Very, very rarely do I ever hear parents talk about anything happy or positive about their kids.
> 
> Personally the idea of taking care of a kid exhausts me.  Plus I know I'm too high maintenence to have a kid... I can barely handle a husband & pets.  It takes a lot of 'me' time to keep the tank on the emotional positive side.  I hate to think how poor a person & parent I would be if I had to be responsible for another person or two.




Yeah there is no way I could take care of a kid. I have a hard time taking care of this small house, DH and 4 dogs. Now if say someone close to me had a kid I would be a great godparent lol. Have all fun with the kid then give them back. hahahaha


----------



## Dax

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yeah there is no way I could take care of a kid. I have a hard time taking care of this small house, DH and 4 dogs. Now if say someone close to me had a kid I would be a great godparent lol. Have all fun with the kid then give them back. hahahaha



Godparent maybe...You would be an "aunt" though...


----------



## franandaj

lakelandgal70 said:


> Have all fun with the kid then give them back. hahahaha



That's the ticket!  :


----------



## CurlyJo224

I have pondered what the mix of DH and I's genetics would look like, or thought up different names, or looked at cute clothes. 

But then I figured it out: I just want a doll!


----------



## ChiCat

zima-cheryl said:


> I am with you there.  Friends, family, co-workers... seems like all anyone ever does is complain about the kids.  How tough it is, no time for themselves, how expensive it is, etc., etc, etc.   Very, very rarely do I ever hear parents talk about anything happy or positive about their kids.
> 
> Personally the idea of taking care of a kid exhausts me.  Plus I know I'm too high maintenence to have a kid... I can barely handle a husband & pets.  It takes a lot of 'me' time to keep the tank on the emotional positive side.  I hate to think how poor a person & parent I would be if I had to be responsible for another person or two.



Bwahaha I usually hear the opposite, it's all sunshine and rainbows when you have kids, but then I think to myself what kind of person would really admit it out loud having kids was one of the biggest mistakes of their life 

Wellllll I work with this guy who does say that! His kids are early twenties, his daughter has always been a good kid, and is almost down with college but he says she's a spoiled brat. And his son sounds like the spawn of Satan! Anywho he openly admits that having kids was the worst decision of his life.

I get the baby itch from time to time like tonight when I was watching Away We Go. But then I have to remind myself that it's probably not a good idea to make such a life changing decision based on a movie. I can't come up with reasons to have kids. I LOVE my life and don't want to change a single thing about it. I feel very fulfilled and happy. I know that can change but I've never had a serious case of baby fever ever, just small twinges from the occasional movie or the cute baby outfit I see at Target 

I truly believe my husband would make an amazing parent, moreso than me. And I personally believe had he married another girl he would have had them. When I first met him he told me that was his game plan, and when I told him I didn't want kids he was stunned. I don't think he knew to many women who felt that way. I don't know what happened but he eventually changed his mind and now when I joke about having kids he's like no dice sister!


----------



## franandaj

ChiCat said:


> Bwahaha I usually hear the opposite, it's all sunshine and rainbows when you have kids, but then I think to myself what kind of person would really admit it out loud having kids was one of the biggest mistakes of their life
> 
> Wellllll I work with this guy who does say that! His kids are early twenties, his daughter has always been a good kid, and is almost down with college but he says she's a spoiled brat. And his son sounds like the spawn of Satan! Anywho he openly admits that having kids was the worst decision of his life.
> 
> I get the baby itch from time to time like tonight when I was watching Away We Go. But then I have to remind myself that it's probably not a good idea to make such a life changing decision based on a movie. I can't come up with reasons to have kids. I LOVE my life and don't want to change a single thing about it. I feel very fulfilled and happy. I know that can change but I've never had a serious case of baby fever ever, just small twinges from the occasional movie or the cute baby outfit I see at Target
> 
> I truly believe my husband would make an amazing parent, moreso than me. And I personally believe had he married another girl he would have had them. When I first met him he told me that was his game plan, and when I told him I didn't want kids he was stunned. I don't think he knew to many women who felt that way. I don't know what happened but he eventually changed his mind and now when I joke about having kids he's like no dice sister!



From your siggie, you folks are young to make that decision, but I knew back then I wasn't interested.  When I was under 30 I was married to a man and could have had kids, but couldn't see it happening.  I suppose we could do it now, but at 57 and 46, I don't see a reason.  We could be dead before they are of age!  I hope not, but we aren't the picture or health so we're better off taking care of our cats and ourselves than worrying about sperm donors and all that jazz.  I have a couple friends who each one of the couple had a kid.  They have two boys and each of the boys is just like their mother.  The two of them raise the kids right and they are great parents, but we aren't. We're good with our kitties, and we'll stick wiht what we know!


----------



## zima-cheryl

I'm pretty much the opposite of folks.  I thought I had the baby itch once, for about 5 minutes.  But then I realized it was just indigestion!  One good burp & I was all set.


----------



## zima-cheryl

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ingdom-park/?CMP=SOC-WDWFY11WDW_SocMedBFB0037

I soooo want to be a mermaid!!
I really hope this goes over well & they decide to keep it past July 2nd.


----------



## SkullAndBone

Ohhh, it's good to know we are not the only ones!!..


----------



## JennyMP03

zima-cheryl said:


> I am with you there.  Friends, family, co-workers... seems like all anyone ever does is complain about the kids.  How tough it is, no time for themselves, how expensive it is, etc., etc, etc.



And in the same breath these people will ask, "When are you going to have one?"  Well, I don't know, you aren't making the best case for it! 

Disney World was the most luxurious vacation I ever had and it made me realize I always want my vacations to be about me and my husband.  And yeah, maybe life in general. Selfish, maybe, but I'd rather be honest about it than have a child that would get less than 100% of my devotion. 

My kitty cat demands all of my devotion, anyway, and she isn't inclined to share


----------



## zima-cheryl

JennyMP03 said:


> And in the same breath these people will ask, "When are you going to have one?"  Well, I don't know, you aren't making the best case for it!



No, no they don't sell it very well do they?



JennyMP03 said:


> Selfish, maybe, but I'd rather be honest about it than have a child that would get less than 100% of my devotion.


I don't think selfish.... I never use that word about our choice.  Self aware, yes, but not selfish.  Selfish are all those people who want you to have a kid for what ever motivation of their own even thought hey know you don't want one.


----------



## franandaj

I think the ones who are selfish are the ones who have the kids and don't realize they have made a commitment to that kid when they brought it into the world. I know that I never could have given a kid the proper attention, heck I have a hard enough time with my spouse!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> heck I have a hard enough time with my spouse!



Isn't that the truth!?!?!  
And I bet most days he dresses & feeds himself!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Isn't that the truth!?!?!
> And I bet most days he dresses & feeds himself!



 Actually she's been disabled with severe RA for over 10 yrs, so helping her with her shoes and socks is one of my daily tasks. She can feed herself...if the drive through counts! 

It all works out, but there are definitely challenges. Much as if I were taking care of a small child!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> Actually she's been disabled with severe RA for over 10 yrs, so helping her with her shoes and socks is one of my daily tasks. She can feed herself...if the drive through counts!
> 
> It all works out, but there are definitely challenges. Much as if I were taking care of a small child!



Wow... I had no idea.  You are so sweet to take such good care of her!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Wow... I had no idea.  You are so sweet to take such good care of her!



After all these years it's just become our routine. I'm lucky because through her and her family's good fortune I don't have to work a real job so taking care of her is all I really have to worry about. Well and the cats.


----------



## HockeyKat

franandaj said:


> After all these years it's just become our routine. I'm lucky because through her and her family's good fortune I don't have to work a real job so taking care of her is all I really have to worry about. Well and the cats.



Still, a lot of people wouldn't have stood by her through all of this.  I agree with Cheryl, you are definitely sweet!!


----------



## franandaj

HockeyKat said:


> Still, a lot of people wouldn't have stood by her through all of this.  I agree with Cheryl, you are definitely sweet!!



Awww, thanks. But so rarely do you find someone so compatible, where you complete each other's sentences and share such a strange mix of interests, it was easy to stick around. Now the part when the in laws went all senile and crazy THAT is the part I should really be commended for sticking through!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> Awww, thanks. But so rarely do you find someone so compatible, where you complete each other's sentences and share such a strange mix of interests, it was easy to stick around. Now the part when the in laws went all senile and crazy THAT is the part I should really be commended for sticking through!



Ugh!  In-laws...


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Ugh!  In-laws...



I seem to remember you having a rant about the in-laws and your upcoming trip, has that improved any?  At least I don't think there is anything left that mine can actually do at this point....


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> I seem to remember you having a rant about the in-laws and your upcoming trip, has that improved any?  At least I don't think there is anything left that mine can actually do at this point....



I actually am lucky.  I love my FIL.  It is his fiance that gives me fits.  
We just have nothing in common & she has very little interest in our side of the family.  

Thanks for asking, but it turned out exactly as I predicted & they have since backed out & canceled their reservation.    Too expensive, can't be away from work/school that much, blah, blah, blah.  I totally know it is coming from her.  It is going to be so very hard to keep my mouth shut first trip they take to the beach this summer.  She _loves _the beach so I'm sure there will be a week or two there (despite school & the cost)  

I shouldn't complain, she could be an interfering (sp?) harpy...  but still.  I hate to see DH lose out on time with his Dad like that.  

Like I said.... In Laws, Ugh!


----------



## franandaj

It's too bad that your DH won't get to spend the time with his father. I guess you'll have to find other times than sharing WDW trips.

We took my parents a year and a half ago, and while nothing went horribly wrong, over Christmas I asked if they wanted to go back. As my Dad was saying, "Sure."

My mom said, "Not for a long time."

Oh well, we have friends that might be more appreciative.


----------



## t_daniels

zima-cheryl said:


> I soooo want to be a mermaid!!
> I really hope this goes over well & they decide to keep it past July 2nd.



ooo! Very pretty- I didn't see anything like this geared toward adults when I went last summer!!  Here's hoping it sticks around too- we're not going to go until near end July..

btw- sorry for the weird quote. Post count isn't high enough for URL's/images yet. Had to remove it!


----------



## dgbg100106

maddhatir said:


> Anyone else out there??!
> 
> I am childfree by choice and a Disney FREAK!!
> 
> If anyone asks, "how you can enjoy Disney without kids?" I tell them, "obviously YOU are not doing it right!"
> 
> I have been to Disney about 16 times. 11 times it was just DH and I, and the other 5 were with BIL, SIL and the kids. I am SO looking forward to our next trip- ALONE!
> 
> All I have to say is, Disney is MUCH more enjoyable without kids- hands DOWN! Not only is it the "Happiest" place on earth- it is also the most "ROMANTIC"!



I'm here!!!

DH and I are also childfree by choice and we LOVE Disney!!!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> DH and I are also childfree by choice and we LOVE Disney!!!



Welcome Brandi!

Aren't you leaving like today or something?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Welcome Brandi!
> 
> Aren't you leaving like today or something?



Tomorrow!

I found this thread because I was searching for SCOTCH...  funny huh...

I know that sometime last year I read on the DIS that one of the places in EPCOT had a scotch tasting but now I can't find anything...

I think I am losing my mind.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Tomorrow!
> 
> I found this thread because I was searching for SCOTCH...  funny huh...
> 
> I know that sometime last year I read on the DIS that one of the places in EPCOT had a scotch tasting but now I can't find anything...
> 
> I think I am losing my mind.



Perhaps you should join in on the Old Fogies thread too!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Perhaps you should join in on the Old Fogies thread too!



I might need too.....

Some days I feel really old and other days I feel like a spring chicken....

But I must be getting older, I tend to say things that my Mom and Grandmom used to say!  It is scary!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I might need too.....
> 
> Some days I feel really old and other days I feel like a spring chicken....
> 
> But I must be getting older, I tend to say things that my Mom and Grandmom used to say!  It is scary!



My big OMG moment was last NYE when we left the party because the live band was too loud!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> My big OMG moment was last NYE when we left the party because the live band was too loud!



I did that before too. I think it was last year and I won tickets to cheap trick and we left early because they were screaming.


----------



## zima-cheryl

dgbg100106 said:


> I know that sometime last year I read on the DIS that one of the places in EPCOT had a scotch tasting but now I can't find anything...
> 
> I think I am losing my mind.



You aren't crazy at all.  It is at the pub in England @ EPCOT.  We did it 2 years ago on my 40th Birthday trip.  

There were 2 flights you could choose from.  I don't remember which I did.
I didn't care for it, I remember that.  But everyone had a good laugh @ my "Scotch Face".  I'm glad I tried it.  

They also have a tequila flight in Mexico.  Staff is very knowledgable & it is fun too.  I liked that & will be returning on our next trip I'm sure.  

From All Ears...http://allears.net/menu/menu_rcp.htm
Scotch Flights
Imperial Pint $8.00; In a Souvenir Cup $11

Single Malt Flight - Glenkinchie, Oban, Lagavulin $15.00

Johnnie Walker Flight - Black, Gold, Green $12.00

Give it a go & then when you get back let us know how you liked it.


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> You aren't crazy at all.  It is at the pub in England @ EPCOT.  We did it 2 years ago on my 40th Birthday trip.
> 
> There were 2 flights you could choose from.  I don't remember which I did.
> I didn't care for it, I remember that.  But everyone had a good laugh @ my "Scotch Face".  I'm glad I tried it.
> 
> They also have a tequila flight in Mexico.  Staff is very knowledgable & it is fun too.  I liked that & will be returning on our next trip I'm sure.
> 
> From All Ears...http://allears.net/menu/menu_rcp.htm
> Scotch Flights
> Imperial Pint $8.00; In a Souvenir Cup $11
> 
> Single Malt Flight - Glenkinchie, Oban, Lagavulin $15.00
> 
> Johnnie Walker Flight - Black, Gold, Green $12.00
> 
> Give it a go & then when you get back let us know how you liked it.


Thanks for the info.  

We have tried the tequila flight and enjoyed that very much. 

We will report back when we return.


----------



## mskayjay

magicmonette said:


> Now I will need to overcome my "fear" of being the only childless couple at a character meal...maybe on my next trip.



You will LOVE it!  We love doing all types of meals while we're at the parks and I just love the characters so much.  DH says I'm more of a kid now then when we had our kids with us!

I have to tell you that I get the biggest kick out of reading your comments from the *always* child-free perspective.  I call myself child-free because they're grown up and gone and I believe that folks like us deserve a place at WDW too!  After having been "Mom and Dad" for many years and having done all the sacrificing for the kids, we're at that stage where we get to really enjoy our time together without having to plan around the kids and it is fantastic!  There are things we enjoy so much more, things we enjoy not necessarily less but just can do without, and things we look forward to someday sharing with grandkids but for now.....child-free is fantastic!


----------



## diznee25

Hi everyone!   Hubby and I have been married for 7 years and have 2 dogs.  We love vacationing at WDW, can you tell from my siggie?

We have done character meals many times, and it's so fun.  Nothing to be worried about....just let your hair down!  On our next trip I would really like to do the autograph book and have the characters sign it.  I just need to build up the courage!

Just a general comment about being "childless":  I have found there are stages of reactions you get when people find out you don't have children.

1. "When are you going to have a baby?"  (Beginning of marriage.) 

2. "Oh, you still have plenty of time" (to have children.).  (A few years into marriage.)

3. "Is something wrong with one of you?" (Fertility questions.)

4. "Ooooh, you're getting a second dog.  Well, it's your choice."  (Nosey family members!)

5. Comments from (jealous) coworkers, "Oh, I wish I had all that free time to do things for myself."  (And also various comments regarding how they are strapped with kids and money is tight.)  


We don't worry about what anyone thinks of our decision, life is too short.  But to be quite honest, I didn't think that such a personal decision like this would be a concern of anyone elses.

Just for the record I like kids.  I grew up in a family of 8, and I used to be a nanny a few years ago.  My dream job would be something relating to children.  However, for personal and medical reasons DH and I just don't want to have any ourselves.  (Our dogs are our children!)

I will continue to lurk this thread!  

diznee25


----------



## jgplimdesign

Oddly, until today----I never browsed the 'adults only' area of this site. . .  Saw this and thought at the very least, I'll add my name to the list. . .  

Personally, when I see how awkward some parents get with trying to collapse strollers for the buses (I think some make it more difficult than it really needs to be. . .I'm not looking for a fight here. .. just saying)  and the mid day meltdowns, etc. . .  I think, geez. . .thank goodess. . .and my husband and I happily spin around on our heels & grab a margarita!

We LOVE WDW. . .and for us WE will always be the kids!


----------



## maddhatir

dgbg100106 said:


> I'm here!!!
> 
> DH and I are also childfree by choice and we LOVE Disney!!!



Welcome!!

When I hear "scotch", I think of this......................


----------



## HockeyKat

I find the biggest thing that separates us from our child-full friends is that we talk about our pets, and they talk about their kids.  

But, on a more serious note...

A lot of people I know/meet are cool with our attitude about it all, but I do get the occasional instant dislike from a mommy type.  

The thing is... I know that it's not a popular opinion, but I really just don't like kids.  I never have, and I likely never will.  I love love animals, esp. baby ones, but I have little tolerance for (in no particular order) kids, too much noise, stupid people, and rude/inconsiderate people.

I can occasionally handle a child or two on their own, if they are intelligent and well-behaved, or can't talk yet and aren't crying, but I much prefer the company of adults.      

I usually keep that opinion to myself and try to temper it around people who are parents (or stupid/rude people I have to deal with like coworkers or family), though.


----------



## franandaj

I relate to and completely agree to all of this!



HockeyKat said:


> I find the biggest thing that separates us from our child-full friends is that we talk about our pets, and they talk about their kids.
> 
> But, on a more serious note...
> 
> A lot of people I know/meet are cool with our attitude about it all, but I do get the occasional instant dislike from a mommy type.
> 
> The thing is... I know that it's not a popular opinion, but I really just don't like kids.  I never have, and I likely never will.  I love love animals, esp. baby ones, but I have little tolerance for (in no particular order) kids, too much noise, stupid people, and rude/inconsiderate people.
> 
> I can occasionally handle a child or two on their own, if they are intelligent and well-behaved, or can't talk yet and aren't crying, but I much prefer the company of adults.
> 
> I usually keep that opinion to myself and try to temper it around people who are parents (or stupid/rude people I have to deal with like coworkers or family), though.



You would think with all the overpopulation in the world people would be happy that there are people with our attitudes towards breeding!


----------



## jnfr2424

diznee25 said:


> Hi everyone!   Hubby and I have been married for 7 years and have 2 dogs.  We love vacationing at WDW, can you tell from my siggie?
> 
> We have done character meals many times, and it's so fun.  Nothing to be worried about....just let your hair down!  On our next trip I would really like to do the autograph book and have the characters sign it.  I just need to build up the courage!
> 
> Just a general comment about being "childless":  I have found there are stages of reactions you get when people find out you don't have children.
> 
> 1. "When are you going to have a baby?"  (Beginning of marriage.)
> 
> 2. "Oh, you still have plenty of time" (to have children.).  (A few years into marriage.)
> 
> 3. "Is something wrong with one of you?" (Fertility questions.)
> 
> 4. "Ooooh, you're getting a second dog.  Well, it's your choice."  (Nosey family members!)
> 
> 5. Comments from (jealous) coworkers, "Oh, I wish I had all that free time to do things for myself."  (And also various comments regarding how they are strapped with kids and money is tight.)
> 
> 
> We don't worry about what anyone thinks of our decision, life is too short.  But to be quite honest, I didn't think that such a personal decision like this would be a concern of anyone elses.
> 
> Just for the record I like kids.  I grew up in a family of 8, and I used to be a nanny a few years ago.  My dream job would be something relating to children.  However, for personal and medical reasons DH and I just don't want to have any ourselves.  (Our dogs are our children!)
> 
> I will continue to lurk this thread!
> 
> diznee25



All I can say is DITTO!!!
Hi everybody! I'm Jenn and its me and DH we've been married for 5 years (2nd marriage for both)DH has a daughter (DD - 9) that he shares custody  I am the youngest of 9 and I have tons of nieces, nephews, grand nieces and grand nephews and just last week a great grand niece - so do you really see the need for me to have a kid? NO!!
I too love kids, I was a nanny as well in my early twenties and worked in a day care center I am a kid magnet but we don't want any and I am about to hit the 4-0 mark nothing is coming out of this oven!!

I was cracking up reading your post especially the ones from co workers!! That is so true I hear it all the time especially because of the cars I drive ( I have a luxury SUV and a convertible)and I take several vacations a year (AP/DVC members - need I say more???) There are days I want to reply with a rude comment but I try my best to take it all in stride.

It's so good and refreshing to see that we are not alone in our personal decision!!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

diznee25 said:


> 5. Comments from (jealous) coworkers, "Oh, I wish I had all that free time to do things for myself."  (And also various comments regarding how they are strapped with kids and money is tight.)
> 
> .....
> 
> I will continue to lurk this thread!


Don't lurk... join in the conversation.  We don't bite (much, and you have to ask nicely first.   )

Yeah... gotta love the snarky comments about  things.  I'm to the point where I'll say something like, we don't have to save to send the dog to college.  



jgplimdesign said:


> Personally, when I see how awkward some parents get with trying to collapse strollers for the buses (I think some make it more difficult than it really needs to be. . .I'm not looking for a fight here. .. just saying)  and the mid day meltdowns, etc. . .  I think, geez. . .thank goodess. . .and my husband and I happily spin around on our heels & grab a margarita!


We travle light, and I hate the extra stuff.  Having to deal with remembering everything, packing it up & hauling it around would foul my mood right quick.  Most I want to carry is my key to the world & a camera.



maddhatir said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> When I hear "scotch", I think of this......................


  



HockeyKat said:


> I find the biggest thing that separates us from our child-full friends is that we talk about our pets, and they talk about their kids.


Yeah... don't get her started on her kitties!  
(although they are adorable!)



jnfr2424 said:


> I have a luxury SUV and a convertible


Hard to get a baby seat in the convertible.


----------



## diznee25

Thanks for the warm welcome!  It's nice to be around others who go through the same things I do.

Speaking of SUVs and cars, when I was a nanny I drove around 2 children..... in my sporty Mazda 3!  And they were both still in car seats!    It was a tight squeeze, but it did the job.  

Glad to hear of others who have snippy coworkers.  There is one coworker who always says, "You don't know what tired is until you have children."    (I came into work that day on 2 hours of sleep.)  or "You don't know what broke is until you have children."    (I made a comment how expensive gas prices are.)

I guess all of us childless people can't complain about anything!  Silly me to think otherwise.... 

diznee25


----------



## maddhatir

Yesterday, DH and I went to see _Pirates- On Stranger Tides._ Before the movie we stopped in Applebee's for a drink. We were at the bar watching a table that had a few adults and a baby that was less than a year old. The ENTIRE time they were either standing up holding the baby or taking turns holding the baby's hands while letting her try to walk around the restaurant. (It was not crowded, so they were not getting in anyone's way by doing that)

I said OMG- *I* am getting tired out just watching these people! We both agreed- it looked like too much of a *production*. I don't care how much someone tries to convince me, that could not have been enjoyable. WHY leave the house at all!?


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Yeah... gotta love the snarky comments about  things.  I'm to the point where I'll say something like, we don't have to save to send the dog to college.



This is what we always say too, but it's our kitties!



zima-cheryl said:


> Yeah... don't get her started on her kitties!
> (although they are adorable!)



Ours are really adorable too!


----------



## angieleia

Hi everyone!!

Just saw this and thought I would say hello!!!

My fiance and I will be getting married June 11 and heading to disney for two weeks!!  (cruise then parks) 

I do have a son who is 16 but yes its very nice to go as a couple - can't wait to enjoy EVERYTHING!!!  

I LOVE DISNEY!!!


----------



## dgbg100106

dgbg100106 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> We have tried the tequila flight and enjoyed that very much.
> 
> We will report back when we return.



well we are back and we DID not have any scotch while we were there.

Can I say In-Laws....

That is why I LOVE going to the parks with just my DH....  Life is much better that way.

I wanted to to introduce us....
DH - (David) and I will be married 5 years this October, and we do not have any kids together, nor do we want any.  He has two kids from his first marriage, and I have NONE from my first.

His son is 26 and just graduated from College and his daughter is 18 and just graduated from High School.

This is the first time in a long time (2005) that I had anyone with us at WDW and I think it might be the last time I have family with us....

We have friends joining us in October for the F&WF but I hope they are much easier to get along with ha-ha...

So as you all were mentioning before I have heard all of the stages/comments from friends, family, and co-workers too.

Mostly these days everyone is jealous that we come and go as we please and don't worry about things as much, unless it is finding the scotch tasting, and making sure I get a Slushie from France.


----------



## CurlyJo224

Yeah, I got one of those comments last night, but with a little less venom. I was telling one of my coworkers about this year's Universal Trip and planning for Disney next year, when she says, "You guys sure enjoy your lifestyle, don't you?" Yup, we do!


----------



## franandaj

That was a very quick trip Brandi! I know what you mean about family. Our last trip for parks and fun my parents came. You're constantly dragging them around trying to explain why you want to do "blank". I'll be looking forward to your TR!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> That was a very quick trip Brandi! I know what you mean about family. Our last trip for parks and fun my parents came. You're constantly dragging them around trying to explain why you want to do "blank". I'll be looking forward to your TR!



It was only 3 nights and 4 days, but I had a graduation in there and a graduation party the next day, with in laws that complained about the heat, and how much walking there was.  and how expensive everything was.

I was just tired when we left.

I am sure my TR will be short and sweet...


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> It was only 3 nights and 4 days, but I had a graduation in there and a graduation party the next day.



How long is your F&W trip?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> How long is your F&W trip?



We are there Oct 2-7, so 5 days, not much longer, but we do only EPCOT this next trip and we are staying at BCV, so I can stumble back to the resort...  

how about your trip?


----------



## maddhatir

dgbg100106 said:


> and making sure I get a Slushie from France.



Grand Marnier Slushies=  I had one last Oct during our F&W trip. 

Just ask for a Grand Marnier floater on top for a little extra zzzzzip!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> We are there Oct 2-7, so 5 days, not much longer, but we do only EPCOT this next trip and we are staying at BCV, so I can stumble back to the resort...
> 
> how about your trip?



We are in Florida from Oct 25-Nov 3, but we're doing a triple split stay.  2 nights at US/IOA staying at the Royal Pacific to check our WWoHP.  Then we move to the BCV for 4 nights (no ADRs hopefully tasting all the kiosks we want plus PFTS and I hope they bring back the Grand Mariner Tasting!), then we go to VWL for 3 nights so we can come home relaxed.  

But BCV for the F&W part is important, easy to stumble back to the resort.    I'll be looking forward to yours and other people's TRs to see if my favorites are back again, and what is new!


----------



## franandaj

maddhatir said:


> Grand Marnier Slushies=  I had one last Oct during our F&W trip.
> 
> Just ask for a Grand Marnier floater on top for a little extra zzzzzip!



We always get the Patron Margaritas, I'll have to try something new!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> We are in Florida from Oct 25-Nov 3, but we're doing a triple split stay.  2 nights at US/IOA staying at the Royal Pacific to check our WWoHP.  Then we move to the BCV for 4 nights (no ADRs hopefully tasting all the kiosks we want plus PFTS and I hope they bring back the Grand Mariner Tasting!), then we go to VWL for 3 nights so we can come home relaxed.
> 
> But BCV for the F&W part is important, easy to stumble back to the resort.    I'll be looking forward to yours and other people's TRs to see if my favorites are back again, and what is new!



I have never done the PFTS and I want to this year, have you gone before?


----------



## dgbg100106

maddhatir said:


> Grand Marnier Slushies=  I had one last Oct during our F&W trip.
> 
> Just ask for a Grand Marnier floater on top for a little extra zzzzzip!



That sounds pretty good too....

We have been making the Torched Cherry Colada at home lately from last years f&w


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I have never done the PFTS and I want to this year, have you gone before?



I've done "Taste" which is the version they had at CA F&W.  I thought it was a lot of fun.  The problem we have in Florida is that my spouse is not very ambulatory and I can not walk or stand for long periods of time.  There is very little seating as this is a "stroll & savor" type of event.  In CA we rigged up little tray tables that were temporarily attached to our scooters with zip ties, so it didn't matter that we wouldn't have a place to sit.

We can't take those on the airplane, but I heard that PFTS offers an area with guaranteed seating for like $180 instead of $135, plus you have your own bar, cheeses and wine selections.  If we could get that, we'll do it.

I really enjoyed the small plates, it's like a whole evening of eating from the kiosks, but the food is from WDW chefs and other celebrity chefs around the country.  The tastes appear to be a little more high end than the regular kiosk food.  I know at the CA event, we made a plan of attack that we would each grab two or three samples and then meet up at the other end of the room. We would split them all and then go back out and try different ones.  If we still had room at the end of the night we would go back for seconds on the ones we liked.

They poured all the wine you wanted, the people who I've followed with FL reviews aren't big drinkers so I don't know if they serve other beverages.  At the last CA one Stella Artois was pouring and we had two if not three types of beer.  Plus you get a souvenier glass and maybe even a plate from the Epcot one.  There's also live entertainment. I think it's worth trying once, even if long time vets say the party has gone downhill.


----------



## HockeyKat

Sounds wonderful.  I have heard good things about PFTS before, but have never ponied up the cash for it.  

Sorry about the in-law trip.  Been there, got the t-shirt, know exactly what you mean!  


We switched our Nov 7-12 trip to September 4-10th and will miss F&W again this year.   Someone looking for BWV-BW view was just made very happy!   However, I get to take one less vacation day, and we went standard view BW plus added a night, and actually saved points thanks to the season difference.  

This will be our first full-on trip in a few years where we will have no dining plan.  With the kitchen in the 1-bedroom and the way they have over-priced and under-delivered the DP in the last few years, bringing food (and, well, lots of beer) and paying cash for some non-DP meals seems like a better option.


----------



## franandaj

HockeyKat said:


> We switched our Nov 7-12 trip to September 4-10th and will miss F&W again this year.   Someone looking for BWV-BW view was just made very happy!   However, I get to take one less vacation day, and we went standard view BW plus added a night, and actually saved points thanks to the season difference.
> 
> This will be our first full-on trip in a few years where we will have no dining plan.  With the kitchen in the 1-bedroom and the way they have over-priced and under-delivered the DP in the last few years, bringing food (and, well, lots of beer) and paying cash for some non-DP meals seems like a better option.



Cool deal on saving the points!  I don't like the idea of the Dining Plan and prefer to use the kitchen occasionally.  It's just too much food and not the way I like to eat.  I prefer several appetizers and one main for two people and certainly not two desserts!

We order from Garden Grocer although we may not do that again.  This next trip we'll have a car the first few days so we'll go shopping on our way from Universal to Disney.  I liking bringing my own too, Disney charges way too muc for that stuff!


----------



## HockeyKat

I agree.  I would much prefer to have an appetizer than a dessert!  Also, they have been creeping up the price and decreasing the options little by little until you have to *try* to break even.  

We drive down so bringing food isn't an issue - you can bring as much stuff as you want that way!  It's about 9 hours for us, which isn't great but not awful (it takes 4-5 door-to-door to fly and is usually pricier for 2 people).   Plus, I have figured out that Saturdays usually aren't good park days anyhow - we drive down Sat and back the following Sat.


----------



## zima-cheryl

dgbg100106 said:


> well we are back and we DID not have any scotch while we were there.


Did they not have it any more?  Or did you just opt not to try it?



CurlyJo224 said:


> "You guys sure enjoy your lifestyle, don't you?" Yup, we do!






maddhatir said:


> Grand Marnier Slushies=  I had one last Oct during our F&W trip.
> 
> Just ask for a Grand Marnier floater on top for a little extra zzzzzip!


Will they really do that?  I bet it costs extra, doesn't it?



dgbg100106 said:


> We are there Oct 2-7


We are there Oct 1 to 8th @ CBR.  



dgbg100106 said:


> I have never done the PFTS and I want to this year, have you gone before?


We did that several years ago & I'd recommend it (in fact we are thinking about doing it again this coming trip).  



franandaj said:


> I know at the CA event, we made a plan of attack that we would each grab two or three samples and then meet up at the other end of the room. We would split them all and then go back out and try different ones.  If we still had room at the end of the night we would go back for seconds on the ones we liked.


Good Plan 
Our problem first time was we both got a plate & then ate the whole thing.  
Don't be afraid to toss something if you are only so-so on it.  There is sooo much food, don't fill up on the first few samples you get.  We ran out of steam before we ran out of things to try.  

I also seem to remember along with the wine & beer there was water, coffee & tea available.  I think we saw 2 stations w/the coffee/tea and the bottles of water were all around.



HockeyKat said:


> With the kitchen in the 1-bedroom and the way they have over-priced and under-delivered the DP in the last few years, bringing food (and, well, lots of beer) and paying cash for some non-DP meals seems like a better option.



My plan is to bring several bottles of wine so we can relax & enjoy them on our balcony


----------



## franandaj

We bought a TIW card on our last trip and so far it has saved us $49.  However we have two more trips planned while it is still in effect.  The only problem is that since we came home from our trip two weeks ago, my DP can't find her AP, the TIW and the gift cards that she brought back.  The house ate them!    We have until October to located the stack rubberbanded together.  The AP is replaceable but the TIW card is not!  I really wish that I held on to those kinds of things!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Good Plan
> Our problem first time was we both got a plate & then ate the whole thing.
> Don't be afraid to toss something if you are only so-so on it.  There is sooo much food, don't fill up on the first few samples you get.  We ran out of steam before we ran out of things to try.
> 
> 
> 
> My plan is to bring several bottles of wine so we can relax & enjoy them on our balcony



We did that at our first one and didn't make it through everything as well!

One of the good things about the trip we took with my parents is that I shipped a case of wine (from my cellar) to arrive on or before the day we did.  That was cool because I have many bottles of wine aged to perfection that you can't buy anymore.  I think we took 4-5 to restaurants and just paid the corkage fee, but the rest we had for drinking in the room and that was awesome!


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Will they really do that?  I bet it costs extra, doesn't it?



 I dunno. I guess you can ask. You might get it free if it is a male CM. Motion to him to pour more on top of the drink and then just put on a big smile and bat your eyelashes a little and hope that works  

..... if not, he will just say- that will be an additional $5 LOL


----------



## dgbg100106

All this talk about PFTS has me really thinking I should do this....

Do you get the same food offered at the kisoks?  Or is it different?


----------



## dgbg100106

*maddhatir*- I am guessing from your siggie that you and DH ride?

DH got his bike last year and I got mine this year.  Actually I got mine last year but ended up giving him mine, it was just too big for me; 2006 Dyna Street Bob; Black Cherry.  Now I have a 2009 Vstar; Black Cherry.


----------



## maddhatir

dgbg100106 said:


> *maddhatir*- I am guessing from your siggie that you and DH ride?
> 
> DH got his bike last year and I got mine this year.  Actually I got mine last year but ended up giving him mine, it was just too big for me; 2006 Dyna Street Bob; Black Cherry.  Now I have a 2009 Vstar; Black Cherry.



Nice bikes!!!! Do you have a lot of places to ride in your area of MD? 

Yes, we do ride. We have been riding for 11 years. He has a 2001 black HD Road King Classic. He started talking about getting a new bike, but I just love the old one. The older the bike, the more character it has IMO.  

I am a passenger though. I did take the 2 day safety course and I do have my license- but I am happy just holding on and enjoying the ride. I always say the bike is like Xanax on wheels. It is so relaxing. I trust him completely which makes it so much more relaxing. If I get a little nervous about a situation- I just close my eyes so I do not tense up and he can do his thing LOL. 

It is getting quite scary out there on the road- people drive like idiots. It seems to be getting worse with each passing year.  

Be safe!


----------



## mskayjay

dgbg100106 said:


> All this talk about PFTS has me really thinking I should do this....
> 
> Do you get the same food offered at the kisoks?  Or is it different?



I'm wondering about it now too.  DH and I both commented about how bleh we were on the whole F&W thing last year....so expensive, so much blah food, and we felt like we missed out on some restaurants we wanted to go to because you feel like you really should do F&W since its going on!  lol  What is the cost of the PFTS?  I have a big bday this year and I want to do it up right!  lol  May even ask DH to marry me again.......


----------



## zima-cheryl

dgbg100106 said:


> All this talk about PFTS has me really thinking I should do this....
> 
> Do you get the same food offered at the kisoks?  Or is it different?



The food is different from the World Showcase.  When we were there it was all kinds of stuff (fish, meat, veggies, pasta, etc).  I absolutely fell in love w/the sweet potato gnocci (sp?).  Yum-my!!  

Honestly, we aren't crazy foodies, so part of it probably went unappriciated by us.  Evidently they get some big name chefs in, but we don't watch Food Network or read the magazines to know any of them from Adam.  

The year we were there they had a band, and some jugglers & different entertainers.  Nothing exciting, but we weren't there for the show.  There is, as someone mentioned, a reserved table seating area (extra $$ of course).  There are stand up tables all around and we never had any problems.  Got a sample & found a table with room for 2 and asked to join.  Most people were very friendly about comparing who was sampling what & how they liked various things.  Just wear comfy shoes since you will be on your feet for a few hours.

I think the year we went it was around $100 per person?  But I could be remembering wrong.  I imagine if you checked All Ears or some similar place you could find last year's prices, then just assume a slight increase for this year since Disney always seems to increase tix prices every year.  

About 8:30p they started announcing the time, so about 8:55 DH & I got our final drinks (which they put in plastic cups for us so we could take them out) and strolled out to watch Illuminaitons.  They put our nice glasses in boxes & then in a bag for us to take home.  I seem to remember they had a photopass guy there at a spot too (we didn't do that but I remember seeing him).  

I believe PFTS gets you a reserved seat to the Eat To The Beat concert that same night.  We skipped it since we didn't care for who ever was playing (I don't even remember).  

We had been told to arrive early to queue up, but I don't know that I'd worry about that next time.  We ended up standing around like cattle in a pen waiting for the doors to open at which point everyone stampeeded into the party.  I think next time we will show up just about on time or 10/15 after.  They had plenty of everything all night long, so it isn't like if you are 10 minutes late you'll miss anything.  And the venue is large enough that the crowd quickly spread out & you had plenty of elbow room.  

The venue is over near Candada, so you'll need an Epcot admission for that day (on top of the PFTS tix).  There is a wall there that we never realized is actually doors going back to a big building...  Think conference center or like a hotel ballroom type setup.  

Sorry for such a long, rambling post.  Just trying to remember & pass along what I can to help you decide.  Personally, I would say if you can swing the $$ it is worth trying at least once.


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> The food is different from the World Showcase.  When we were there it was all kinds of stuff (fish, meat, veggies, pasta, etc).  I absolutely fell in love w/the sweet potato gnocci (sp?).  Yum-my!!
> 
> Honestly, we aren't crazy foodies, so part of it probably went unappriciated by us.  Evidently they get some big name chefs in, but we don't watch Food Network or read the magazines to know any of them from Adam.
> 
> The year we were there they had a band, and some jugglers & different entertainers.  Nothing exciting, but we weren't there for the show.  There is, as someone mentioned, a reserved table seating area (extra $$ of course).  There are stand up tables all around and we never had any problems.  Got a sample & found a table with room for 2 and asked to join.  Most people were very friendly about comparing who was sampling what & how they liked various things.  Just wear comfy shoes since you will be on your feet for a few hours.
> 
> I think the year we went it was around $100 per person?  But I could be remembering wrong.  I imagine if you checked All Ears or some similar place you could find last year's prices, then just assume a slight increase for this year since Disney always seems to increase tix prices every year.
> 
> About 8:30p they started announcing the time, so about 8:55 DH & I got our final drinks (which they put in plastic cups for us so we could take them out) and strolled out to watch Illuminaitons.  They put our nice glasses in boxes & then in a bag for us to take home.  I seem to remember they had a photopass guy there at a spot too (we didn't do that but I remember seeing him).
> 
> I believe PFTS gets you a reserved seat to the Eat To The Beat concert that same night.  We skipped it since we didn't care for who ever was playing (I don't even remember).
> 
> We had been told to arrive early to queue up, but I don't know that I'd worry about that next time.  We ended up standing around like cattle in a pen waiting for the doors to open at which point everyone stampeeded into the party.  I think next time we will show up just about on time or 10/15 after.  They had plenty of everything all night long, so it isn't like if you are 10 minutes late you'll miss anything.  And the venue is large enough that the crowd quickly spread out & you had plenty of elbow room.
> 
> The venue is over near Candada, so you'll need an Epcot admission for that day (on top of the PFTS tix).  There is a wall there that we never realized is actually doors going back to a big building...  Think conference center or like a hotel ballroom type setup.
> 
> Sorry for such a long, rambling post.  Just trying to remember & pass along what I can to help you decide.  Personally, I would say if you can swing the $$ it is worth trying at least once.



no bother on post length....  You gave some great info here.

Thanks again


----------



## dgbg100106

maddhatir said:


> Nice bikes!!!! Do you have a lot of places to ride in your area of MD?
> 
> Yes, we do ride. We have been riding for 11 years. He has a 2001 black HD Road King Classic. He started talking about getting a new bike, but I just love the old one. The older the bike, the more character it has IMO.
> 
> I am a passenger though. I did take the 2 day safety course and I do have my license- but I am happy just holding on and enjoying the ride. I always say the bike is like Xanax on wheels. It is so relaxing. I trust him completely which makes it so much more relaxing. If I get a little nervous about a situation- I just close my eyes so I do not tense up and he can do his thing LOL.
> 
> It is getting quite scary out there on the road- people drive like idiots. It seems to be getting worse with each passing year.
> 
> Be safe!



Yes I think it is getting worse every year.  We have some very nice places to ride, but getting there is the trouble.  

But we really just tool around on them, and enjoy being in the zone, I know you know what I mean by zone...


----------



## franandaj

Great explanation Zima-Cheryl!

One little about the chefs.  Most are not Food Network stars, in fact usually there is only one or two Food Network Stars on site each week, they may or may not have dish at PFTS depending on what other events they are hosting.  I think I read three different reviews of PFTS last year.  Most all the chefs are from the WDW resort.  Think of how many restaurants are on site, each chef also doesn't do the party all of the six weeks.  These chefs are supplemented by renowned chefs, probably those who are there doing demos during the day.

Brandi, I know you did some of the daytime demos....when did you get to sign up for those?  I'm hoping to do one or two of those this year, the ones you did looked pretty good, although I think there was one where you not as impressed.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Great explanation Zima-Cheryl!
> 
> One little about the chefs.  Most are not Food Network stars, in fact usually there is only one or two Food Network Stars on site each week, they may or may not have dish at PFTS depending on what other events they are hosting.  I think I read three different reviews of PFTS last year.  Most all the chefs are from the WDW resort.  Think of how many restaurants are on site, each chef also doesn't do the party all of the six weeks.  These chefs are supplemented by renowned chefs, probably those who are there doing demos during the day.
> 
> Brandi, I know you did some of the daytime demos....when did you get to sign up for those?  I'm hoping to do one or two of those this year, the ones you did looked pretty good, although I think there was one where you not as impressed.



I had to go back and look at my TR....  
On August 25th I got to book my Demo.... now I got to do that because I was DVC/AP/TiW .... can't remember which one, maybe it was just DVC... but anyway, it got to to book early and get a discount.

I don't remember how many days early we got to go in, or what the discount was exactly...  Man mind is going 

This is what I did last year and the cost for each.....

October 13, 2010
1:00 PM Culinary Demonstration Jim Hendry, Publix Apron's Cooking School, Presenting Shrimp $7.00 each

October 14, 2010
1:00 PM Culinary Demonstration Antony Osborne, Culinard, The Culinary Institute at Virginia College, Birmingham, AL, Presenting Pastry $7.00 each
2:00 PM Beverage Seminar Belvedere Vodka, Poland - Trisha Linden, Presenting Belvedere Vodka ; Belvedere Classic Martini ; Belvedere Strawberry Balsamic Martini $6.00 each
5:00 PM Culinary Demonstration Kurt Fleischfresser, The Coach House, Western Concepts, Oklahoma City, OK, Presenting Buffalo $7.00 each

October 15, 2010
2:00 PM Beverage Seminar Jim Beam, Kentucky, $6.00 each
5:00 PM Culinary Demonstration Todd Gray, Equinox Restaurant, Washington, DC, Presenting Grouper $7.00 each

October 16, 2010
5:00 PM Culinary Demonstration Pam Smith, The Energy Edge and Beth Nielson, Nielson-Massey Vanillas, Presenting Shrimp $7.00 each


I think I was unimpressed with the most was the fact that they changed what was being demoed on several of my classes.  I know we did not get the grouper or the buffalo we got Duck


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I had to go back and look at my TR....
> On August 25th I got to book my Demo.... now I got to do that because I was DVC/AP/TiW .... can't remember which one, maybe it was just DVC... but anyway, it got to to book early and get a discount.
> 
> I don't remember how many days early we got to go in, or what the discount was exactly...  Man mind is going



I have all of those too...well once we find the TIW card....it's somewhere in this stupid house along with about $800 in Disney gift cards   

I guess August is only two months away now!  I've run out of things I can plan for that trip, so I just booked another one for 11 months from now today!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I have all of those too...well once we find the TIW card....it's somewhere in this stupid house along with about $800 in Disney gift cards
> 
> I guess August is only two months away now!  I've run out of things I can plan for that trip, so I just booked another one for 11 months from now today!



Well i hope you find it soon, that would drive me crazy.  

I have another trip planned before f&w. So that is keeping me busy too and i need to finish my te from this trip.


----------



## mskayjay

zima-cheryl said:


> The food is different from the World Showcase.  When we were there it was all kinds of stuff (fish, meat, veggies, pasta, etc).  I absolutely fell in love w/the sweet potato gnocci (sp?).  Yum-my!!
> 
> Honestly, we aren't crazy foodies, so part of it probably went unappriciated by us.  Evidently they get some big name chefs in, but we don't watch Food Network or read the magazines to know any of them from Adam.
> 
> The year we were there they had a band, and some jugglers & different entertainers.  Nothing exciting, but we weren't there for the show.  There is, as someone mentioned, a reserved table seating area (extra $$ of course).  There are stand up tables all around and we never had any problems.  Got a sample & found a table with room for 2 and asked to join.  Most people were very friendly about comparing who was sampling what & how they liked various things.  Just wear comfy shoes since you will be on your feet for a few hours.
> 
> I think the year we went it was around $100 per person?  But I could be remembering wrong.  I imagine if you checked All Ears or some similar place you could find last year's prices, then just assume a slight increase for this year since Disney always seems to increase tix prices every year.
> 
> About 8:30p they started announcing the time, so about 8:55 DH & I got our final drinks (which they put in plastic cups for us so we could take them out) and strolled out to watch Illuminaitons.  They put our nice glasses in boxes & then in a bag for us to take home.  I seem to remember they had a photopass guy there at a spot too (we didn't do that but I remember seeing him).
> 
> I believe PFTS gets you a reserved seat to the Eat To The Beat concert that same night.  We skipped it since we didn't care for who ever was playing (I don't even remember).
> 
> We had been told to arrive early to queue up, but I don't know that I'd worry about that next time.  We ended up standing around like cattle in a pen waiting for the doors to open at which point everyone stampeeded into the party.  I think next time we will show up just about on time or 10/15 after.  They had plenty of everything all night long, so it isn't like if you are 10 minutes late you'll miss anything.  And the venue is large enough that the crowd quickly spread out & you had plenty of elbow room.
> 
> The venue is over near Candada, so you'll need an Epcot admission for that day (on top of the PFTS tix).  There is a wall there that we never realized is actually doors going back to a big building...  Think conference center or like a hotel ballroom type setup.
> 
> Sorry for such a long, rambling post.  Just trying to remember & pass along what I can to help you decide.  Personally, I would say if you can swing the $$ it is worth trying at least once.



Great post with great info!  thank you!!!!  We spend almost that much each for all the stuff we sample so that doesn't sound like that much to me at all especially with bevs included.  Might have to push DH to go during F&W again afterall.......lol


----------



## franandaj

I read on the Disney food blog that August 16 is when they expect to start booking the seminars for the F&W festival.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I read on the Disney food blog that August 16 is when they expect to start booking the seminars for the F&W festival.



That works for me.....


----------



## zima-cheryl

We got our Ride Along passes for the Speedway in the mail yesterday!  

3 laps in a race car (someone else driving).  We actually have to crawl in the side window   That is going to be interesting. 
I'm actually looking forward to it.  Something different & not something you can do every day.


----------



## franandaj

We have always wanted to do that. Although I probably would have to shed a few pounds before climbing in a window would be a option. 

Let us know how it os!


----------



## franandaj

So how are all my Childfree Peeps doing?  Excited about the Food & Wine Trips?  Soon the schedules will be out!


----------



## mskayjay

OMG I think I'm going to pee my pants!!!!!  Our friends are letting us have their DVC points for the year for just the cost of the annual maintenance fees!!!!!!  We're going to be able to go and stay onsite for almost 2 weeks for less than $750!!!!!


----------



## mskayjay

franandaj said:


> So how are all my Childfree Peeps doing?  Excited about the Food & Wine Trips?  Soon the schedules will be out!



aren't they out already?  I thought I saw someone post about it about 2 weeks ago or was that a heavy adult bev night!    I think the trip we're trying to plan falls during F&W again but we were really kind of disappointed in the whole thing last year compared to previous years.  That being said, that special event thing you all mentioned might make it much more enjoyable!  We'll have to see!


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> aren't they out already?  I thought I saw someone post about it about 2 weeks ago or was that a heavy adult bev night!    I think the trip we're trying to plan falls during F&W again but we were really kind of disappointed in the whole thing last year compared to previous years.  That being said, that special event thing you all mentioned might make it much more enjoyable!  We'll have to see!



The "official" list has not been released, but the Disney blogs have been releasing dates and information.  Before Aug16th we will know al the details.


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> So how are all my Childfree Peeps doing?  Excited about the Food & Wine Trips?  Soon the schedules will be out!



Hey there! Can't wait for cooler weather that hopefully will arrive with the Food and Wine! Hope they have some great new stuff! Looking forward to drinking and eating my way around the world


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> OMG I think I'm going to pee my pants!!!!!  Our friends are letting us have their DVC points for the year for just the cost of the annual maintenance fees!!!!!!  We're going to be able to go and stay onsite for almost 2 weeks for less than $750!!!!!



 that is great news Kay! What resort will you be staying at?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> So how are all my Childfree Peeps doing?  Excited about the Food & Wine Trips?  Soon the schedules will be out!



We are so ready for the schedules to come out. Even though nothing and i mean nothing is going on the week we are there so i hope the seminars and demos are good.


----------



## dgbg100106

mskayjay said:


> OMG I think I'm going to pee my pants!!!!!  Our friends are letting us have their DVC points for the year for just the cost of the annual maintenance fees!!!!!!  We're going to be able to go and stay onsite for almost 2 weeks for less than $750!!!!!



that is a great deal.  Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## dgbg100106

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hey there! Can't wait for cooler weather that hopefully will arrive with the Food and Wine! Hope they have some great new stuff! Looking forward to drinking and eating my way around the world



Eating and drinking around the world.


----------



## lakelandgal70

dgbg100106 said:


> Eating and drinking around the world.



I guess technically I don't have to wait for the Food and Wine to eat and drink around the world.


----------



## dgbg100106

lakelandgal70 said:


> I guess technically I don't have to wait for the Food and Wine to eat and drink around the world.



that is correct, we made a half attempt in May, so this F&W since we will have newbies with us, we have to show them the ropes....


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> OMG I think I'm going to pee my pants!!!!!  Our friends are letting us have their DVC points for the year for just the cost of the annual maintenance fees!!!!!!  We're going to be able to go and stay onsite for almost 2 weeks for less than $750!!!!!



That is very cool! I'll have to remember that for good friends. I would imagine you are staying in a studio to be able to stretch the points like that.  What resort will you be staying at?


----------



## bicker

Bumping this thread, to ask the following...

How would you respond to the following proposition?



ZephyrHawk said:


> I think having children (and raising them to be successful, offspring producing results) is the reason we're all here


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41723254&postcount=38

I have trouble thinking about such assertions in terms that would make sense and be non-confrontational at the same time.


----------



## maddhatir

bicker said:


> Bumping this thread, to ask the following...
> 
> How would you respond to the following proposition?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41723254&postcount=38
> 
> I have trouble thinking about such assertions in terms that would make sense and be non-confrontational at the same time.



I am not sure if I, as a person who is child free by choice, would be able to contribute anything that would be non-confrentational when reading something so degrading.

I would love to know who could be so narrow-minded to believe this? You must not have much "self" worth if you think the only reason you are here is to procreate. That is pretty sad if you ask me. 

Sorry.


----------



## franandaj

bicker said:


> Bumping this thread, to ask the following...
> 
> How would you respond to the following proposition?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41723254&postcount=38
> 
> I have trouble thinking about such assertions in terms that would make sense and be non-confrontational at the same time.



Wow!  Just WOW! The reason that you can't respond without being confrontational is that the person you quoted has already initiated the confrontation. To suggest that our lives have no purpose other than to breed is the sort of brainwashing that leads to teen pregnancy, overpopulation, and neglected/abused children. 

Some people are born to be good parents and others are better off if they realize parenting is not for them. I knew when I began engaging in behavior that could get me pregnant that having kids was the last thing I wanted. I thought it was my age, but as I got older and even married a man I still could not wrap my head around the whole concept. Whether it was the thought of changing diapers to carting the little brats around to various sports & music classes, or the thought that I might raise some psycho or they would have a mental condition and come back as an adult to physically or mentally abuse me. While with men, I knew it was my "duty" to procreate and carry on the family, and I dreaded the thought of it.

Now 15 years later, I do a lot of work with a community band. I am the "mom" for these people, and that is plenty for me. We create joy through making music. We bring joy to others through our music. You should have seen the happy people at our 4th of July concert yesterday. I think creating joy would be more of my purpose, whether it is in others or just myself. I have devoted enough of my life caring for those around me that it is my turn. That is why we own DVC, enjoy the finer things in life and have a renewed outlook on things.

My sister however, has taken care of the procreation. She has three children, they are poor living paycheck to paycheck. Her middle son has Asbergers and my BIL constantly jokes that he will grow up to be a Felon. They never vacation and have at least 14 more years of this. She will be 7 years away from retirement when she can throw the last kid out, but is too kind hearted for that. She will probably retire with kids still in the house!

No thank you. I will take my childfree (by choice) life.


----------



## lakelandgal70

dgbg100106 said:


> that is correct, we made a half attempt in May, so this F&W since we will have newbies with us, we have to show them the ropes....




Oh newbies. I remember when I was one lol! I still have not tried the Grey Goose Slushie!! They have yummy plum wine slushie thing in China at that tea place.  Makes me want one right now haha


----------



## lakelandgal70

maddhatir said:


> I am not sure if I, as a person who is child free by choice, would be able to contribute anything that would be non-confrentational when reading something so degrading.
> 
> I would love to know who could be so narrow-minded to believe this? You must not have much "self" worth if you think the only reason you are here is to procreate. That is pretty sad if you ask me.
> 
> Sorry.



Yeah I agree. I want to ask if that person is joking.They don't have any kids so I wonder why they would feel the need to say that is why we are here on earth. What about people who can't conceive? Does that mean they shouuldn't be here? Seriously I wonder about some of these posts.


----------



## dgbg100106

bicker said:


> Bumping this thread, to ask the following...
> 
> How would you respond to the following proposition?
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=41723254&postcount=38
> 
> I have trouble thinking about such assertions in terms that would make sense and be non-confrontational at the same time.



I am not sure why, but post really lit a fire in me...  I know that most of us on this thread are like minded people and we all have different situations in our life that makes us unique but really, this person believes that my only lot in life, the only thing that I am worth is my ability to have a child.  This is just asinine.

More story is complicated, but suffice it to say I have been raising other peoples children since I was 12, when my own parents divorced and I raised my brother.  I have raised my first DH's kids (2 DDsb (31 and 33) and now I am raising my second DHs kids (DS-26 and DD-18).  I call them all my kids b/c I love them and would do anything for them, within reason.

But I have not given birth to a child, by choice!

My DH and I love our life, we are happy, educated, and world traveled.  We too like the finer things in life and we LOVE it.  So maybe I was put on this earth to support and love my husband and maybe he was put here to love and support me. 

Ughhhh, stupidity and narrow minded people piss me off.


----------



## dgbg100106

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh newbies. I remember when I was one lol! I still have not tried the Grey Goose Slushie!! They have yummy plum wine slushie thing in China at that tea place.  Makes me want one right now haha



Thinking about the Orange Slushie has helped me calm down....


Last year there was a torched Cherry Colada, and I have recreated it many times at my house....  2 cups Pina Colada mix, 1 cup Torched Cherry rum or more if you like, and a splash of grenadine for color, blend with ice and serve....Makes for a great summer drink.


----------



## bicker

dgbg100106 said:


> I am not sure why, but post really lit a fire in me...


Friend: Anyone who has been here more than five or six years would be wondering why the heck I didn't reply and why I came to some other thread to try to get validation for my utter shock at what that person posted.  I was/am indescribably flabbergasted.  

Is it my imagination/inflamed sensibility or is what was posted there no different than posting, "Gay people should be forced to be heterosexual," or perhaps even, "Kill women at menopause"?  Maybe that last one is beyond what the poster posted, but I'm having a hard time seeing the difference except in tone.


----------



## dgbg100106

bicker said:


> Friend: Anyone who has been here more than five or six years would be wondering why the heck I didn't reply and why I came to some other thread to try to get validation for my utter shock at what that person posted.  I was/am indescribably flabbergasted.
> 
> Is it my imagination/inflamed sensibility or is what was posted there no different than posting, "Gay people should be forced to be heterosexual," or perhaps even, "Kill women at menopause"?  Maybe that last one is beyond what the poster posted, but I'm having a hard time seeing the difference except in tone.



I just don't understand some people and their views on life. I am by no means a saint and i have made many mistakes but i would never be so judgemental. Maybe that person is "off" 

I agree completely with your last paragraph, but add infertility in there too.


----------



## bicker

Give me a few minutes and I can add another two dozen different phrases that are comparable, spanning the realms of racial, cultural, gender-related, handicap-related, as well as perhaps several other contexts....


----------



## dgbg100106

bicker said:


> Give me a few minutes and I can add another two dozen different phrases that are comparable, spanning the realms of racial, cultural, gender-related, handicap-related, as well as perhaps several other contexts....



True.  

It is a sad state this person is in.  If you fire back please let me know and i will go back to the thread. Otherwise I am leaving it alone and I am going to calm down.


----------



## franandaj

bicker said:


> Friend: Anyone who has been here more than five or six years would be wondering why the heck I didn't reply and why I came to some other thread to try to get validation for my utter shock at what that person posted.  I was/am indescribably flabbergasted.
> 
> Is it my imagination/inflamed sensibility or is what was posted there no different than posting, "Gay people should be forced to be heterosexual," or perhaps even, "Kill women at menopause"?  Maybe that last one is beyond what the poster posted, but I'm having a hard time seeing the difference except in tone.





dgbg100106 said:


> I just don't understand some people and their views on life. I am by no means a saint and i have made many mistakes but i would never be so judgemental. Maybe that person is "off"
> 
> I agree completely with your last paragraph, but add infertility in there too.



People who need to make statements like any of these including the original inflammatory one obviously have something about themselves that they can't live with and it most likely stems from that which they think they hate.  This person probably resents having a family and therefore throws aspersions at others who do not.  By making it our "purpose" to do what she has done helps to justify that she is right in having done what she must truly loathe.


----------



## CurlyJo224

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh newbies. I remember when I was one lol! I still have not tried the Grey Goose Slushie!! They have yummy plum wine slushie thing in China at that tea place.  Makes me want one right now haha



Oh god, the green tea plum wine cooler! So, SO good! I called my mom from our illuminations watching spot a couple of years ago. My mom was so amused because after one and a half of these (DH didn't want the rest of his!) I was just a little buzzed and chattering like crazy on the phone.


----------



## CurlyJo224

bicker said:


> Friend: Anyone who has been here more than five or six years would be wondering why the heck I didn't reply and why I came to some other thread to try to get validation for my utter shock at what that person posted.  I was/am indescribably flabbergasted.
> 
> Is it my imagination/inflamed sensibility or is what was posted there no different than posting, "Gay people should be forced to be heterosexual," or perhaps even, "Kill women at menopause"?  Maybe that last one is beyond what the poster posted, but I'm having a hard time seeing the difference except in tone.



It's like the argument against gay marriage that "marriage is for the purpose of reproduction." What? So none of us should be able to get married? Infertile people? People past childbearing age?


----------



## franandaj

CurlyJo224 said:


> It's like the argument against gay marriage that "marriage is for the purpose of reproduction." What? So none of us should be able to get married? Infertile people? People past childbearing age?



As someone in CA who lucked out in the blink of an eye while same sex marriage was legal we have been through all these arguments. Obviously marriage is about joining families and land for political convenience and consummating said marriage, not two people who love each other and chose to share their lives.

At least that is what these procreators want us to believe. I hope they are all building their empires through their purpose fulfilling lives.


----------



## lakelandgal70

CurlyJo224 said:


> Oh god, the green tea plum wine cooler! So, SO good! I called my mom from our illuminations watching spot a couple of years ago. My mom was so amused because after one and a half of these (DH didn't want the rest of his!) I was just a little buzzed and chattering like crazy on the phone.



That is funny! For some reason they do the same to me. Man now I really want one. And its 5am you think that might be a little wrong ahah


----------



## lakelandgal70

dgbg100106 said:


> Thinking about the Orange Slushie has helped me calm down....
> 
> 
> Last year there was a torched Cherry Colada, and I have recreated it many times at my house....  2 cups Pina Colada mix, 1 cup Torched Cherry rum or more if you like, and a splash of grenadine for color, blend with ice and serve....Makes for a great summer drink.



Oh my gravy that sounds amazing!


----------



## zima-cheryl

That toasted cherry sounds wonderful.  Think I may have to get hubby to try that for me (he is our resident bartender).

As for the comment on having kids, what really angers me is one of my best friends can't have kids, but wants them & would be the world's most perfect mother.  If someone ever said that to her, I think it would break her heart.  And I would then have to punch the offender in the head for making her cry.  People like that never think before opening their mouths how truly hurtful it could be.  
As for me I try the old Ann Landers line... something like "why would you ask something so personal" or "why such a deep interest in something so private".  Ann has some good ones that can bail you out in a graceful way & makes the other person look like the jerk they are. 

We had a nice weekend at the In-laws.  I have one more day off & am headed to pick Miss Ginger up from camp shortly!    Always happiest after I get my gal home.  
I have to say, the older I get the less I like flying.  Was a rough one yesterday.  I ended up in the recliner sipping broth & gingerale when we got home.  Anyone use dramamine to fly?  Does it help?


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> That toasted cherry sounds wonderful.  Think I may have to get hubby to try that for me (he is our resident bartender).
> 
> As for the comment on having kids, what really angers me is one of my best friends can't have kids, but wants them & would be the world's most perfect mother.  If someone ever said that to her, I think it would break her heart.  And I would then have to punch the offender in the head for making her cry.  People like that never think before opening their mouths how truly hurtful it could be.
> As for me I try the old Ann Landers line... something like "why would you ask something so personal" or "why such a deep interest in something so private".  Ann has some good ones that can bail you out in a graceful way & makes the other person look like the jerk they are.
> 
> We had a nice weekend at the In-laws.  I have one more day off & am headed to pick Miss Ginger up from camp shortly!    Always happiest after I get my gal home.
> I have to say, the older I get the less I like flying.  Was a rough one yesterday.  I ended up in the recliner sipping broth & gingerale when we got home.  Anyone use dramamine to fly?  Does it help?



Man I totally agree about the flying part. But not for the reason you gave. Does gingerale really help with upset tummy??

When I flew back from Ohio in May they sat a hysterical lady next to me. I mean crying, screaming, yelling. Every little bump set her off. I spent the whole flight comforting and trying to ease her mind. Held her hand on take off and landing. Even showed her how to get on the tram and where to go for her party to pick her up. She said if I hadn't been there she would have tried to get off the plane mid flight. I totally believe she would have. The couple in front of me offered to buy me a adult beverage but I declined. There is no way I could have handled the lady buzzed haaha. Needless to say I was so happy to get back on the ground and off that plane! I did have an adult beverage for dinner that is for sure!! I can not imagine having so much fear as that lady did. She was fearful of everything. In the words of Auntie Mame Live Life is a banquet and most poor suckers are starving to death


----------



## dgbg100106

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh newbies. I remember when I was one lol! I still have not tried the Grey Goose Slushie!! They have yummy plum wine slushie thing in China at that tea place.  Makes me want one right now haha





CurlyJo224 said:


> Oh god, the green tea plum wine cooler! So, SO good! I called my mom from our illuminations watching spot a couple of years ago. My mom was so amused because after one and a half of these (DH didn't want the rest of his!) I was just a little buzzed and chattering like crazy on the phone.





lakelandgal70 said:


> That is funny! For some reason they do the same to me. Man now I really want one. And its 5am you think that might be a little wrong ahah



I have never had one of these.  It was on my list to try in May but i never got around to it.  But hopefully I will get to try it in October.


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> Does gingerale really help with upset tummy??



I believe it does.  I've also heard peppermint will sooth an upset tummy.
Of course it could just be that I believe it so it works for me.  

What a good dobie you are for helping that lady.  I'm glad I don't have anxiety like that.  Bless her for trying though...  a lot of people never would have gotten on the plane.  Next time though get her the adult beverage.  Couple stiff drinks & she might have slept through the flight.


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> I believe it does.  I've also heard peppermint will sooth an upset tummy.
> Of course it could just be that I believe it so it works for me.
> 
> What a good dobie you are for helping that lady.  I'm glad I don't have anxiety like that.  Bless her for trying though...  a lot of people never would have gotten on the plane.  Next time though get her the adult beverage.  Couple stiff drinks & she might have slept through the flight.



I am gonna have to pick up some gingerale. My stomach is always upset due to new meds I am on. Keeps me up all night. 

I forgot to mention she did get a beverage. Made her slur her words and talk louder and curse. Oh my. lol. I really did feel bad for her. She was so fearful it seemed of most anything in life. I showed her pictures of my doggies on my cellphone and she told me she was scared of dogs and didn't like cats as they were sneaky. I also had some pictures of gators and she was scared of them too. I think coming to Florida was a bad idea. Oh and she was scared of bugs too. Florida really is bad place lol. It has been couple weeks since that flight and I think of her almost on a daily basis.


----------



## mskayjay

Well I responded to the lovely darling for what its worth.....

As far as where we will be going on our trip....yes, we will be staying in studios as I really don't see the need to have more space.  We're out and about so much and only in our room for sleeping and ummmm..........okay well its the DisBoards so....sleeping!    I would rather have more time to be there than have a second room.  Our friend will be checking options for availability but we are looking at split stay with some time at OKW, AKV, and BCV.  We are huge WL fans but since I know we will definitely go back there again, we want to mix things up a bit.


----------



## zima-cheryl

MsKayJay...
We did AKL a few years back (before the time share was built) and loved it.  A bit further removed from things, but such a lovely resort & the animals are amazing!!
Don't miss out on the night vision goggles @ the savannah.  And the night time stories around the fire pit are neat too.


----------



## dgbg100106

mskayjay said:


> Well I responded to the lovely darling for what its worth.....
> 
> As far as where we will be going on our trip....yes, we will be staying in studios as I really don't see the need to have more space.  We're out and about so much and only in our room for sleeping and ummmm..........okay well its the DisBoards so....sleeping!    I would rather have more time to be there than have a second room.  Our friend will be checking options for availability but we are looking at split stay with some time at OKW, AKV, and BCV.  We are huge WL fans but since I know we will definitely go back there again, we want to mix things up a bit.



Your response was well thought out and articulated, much better than several times I have tried to write something


----------



## mskayjay

zima-cheryl said:


> MsKayJay...
> We did AKL a few years back (before the time share was built) and loved it.  A bit further removed from things, but such a lovely resort & the animals are amazing!!
> Don't miss out on the night vision goggles @ the savannah.  And the night time stories around the fire pit are neat too.



We *loved* it when we were at AKL.....  The purpose in going this time is that other than one day at AK, this will be our "down" time.  I love the pool, dining, etc at AK but we are requesting a SV room and I will park my **** in a chair on my patio and watch animals....period....okay and drink some adult bevs but that is where I will be!  you are welcome, VERY welcome to join me!!!!!  There is such joy in watching them for me!!!!  When we were there, there was a itty bitty giraffe who was totally flipping about chasing his/her Mom over the fields at night.  We had the absolute joy of watching him with the ranger through the night vision goggles.  Just loved it!  

The only DOWN side was the toddler crew in their "guaranteed to leak" pampers in the hot tubs....blech!!!!!!!!


----------



## mskayjay

dgbg100106 said:


> Your response was well thought out and articulated, much better than several times I have tried to write something



Thank you.  my finger was a bit sore from hitting the delete button so much before I got it down like I wanted it to come across.  I am soo sooooo sooooooooo sick of the judging.  I rarely agree with bicker!  lol  I was very surprised to be in that camp today!


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> Well I responded to the lovely darling for what its worth.....
> 
> As far as where we will be going on our trip....yes, we will be staying in studios as I really don't see the need to have more space.  We're out and about so much and only in our room for sleeping and ummmm..........okay well its the DisBoards so....sleeping!    I would rather have more time to be there than have a second room.  Our friend will be checking options for availability but we are looking at split stay with some time at OKW, AKV, and BCV.  We are huge WL fans but since I know we will definitely go back there again, we want to mix things up a bit.



That's very cool that you like the studios and what you do besides sleeping   more power to you!  

My thing about the villas is the jacuzzi tub and having experienced the tub at OKW I want a 1 br there!  We were going to get a studio on our last trip, but it wasn't available and we had points so I took the 1 bedroom.  OMG!  It was the MOST luxurious place I have EVER stayed!  I can't wait to go back and just stay in the 1 br, it is better than our house!

We actually spend a lot of time in our villas because my DP is handicapped and suffers from serious fatigue.  We have a lot of time in the room because I can't necessarily spend a lot of time out of the room when she is recooperating.  I can go out to take photos of our resort and stuff, but to go off to a park would be out of line.  Often times, I enjoy the tub while she takes a nap, and I cook dinner too.  That way we are still enjoying our vacation and relaxing (I actually enjoy cooking), so we plan a night or two for that.  On the days I don't cook we just plan "nap time" and that's when I work on TRs (which is why I can do live TRs). Then we go out later that night for dinner.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> That's very cool that you like the studios and what you do besides sleeping   more power to you!
> 
> My thing about the villas is the jacuzzi tub and having experienced the tub at OKW I want a 1 br there!  We were going to get a studio on our last trip, but it wasn't available and we had points so I took the 1 bedroom.  OMG!  It was the MOST luxurious place I have EVER stayed!  I can't wait to go back and just stay in the 1 br, it is better than our house!
> 
> We actually spend a lot of time in our villas because my DP is handicapped and suffers from serious fatigue.  We have a lot of time in the room because I can't necessarily spend a lot of time out of the room when she is recooperating.  I can go out to take photos of our resort and stuff, but to go off to a park would be out of line.  Often times, I enjoy the tub while she takes a nap, and I cook dinner too.  That way we are still enjoying our vacation and relaxing (I actually enjoy cooking), so we plan a night or two for that.  On the days I don't cook we just plan "nap time" and that's when I work on TRs (which is why I can do live TRs). Then we go out later that night for dinner.




Spending quality time together is my favorite part of a vacation so I understand completely. 

Live reports


----------



## mskayjay

franandaj said:


> That's very cool that you like the studios and what you do besides sleeping   more power to you!
> 
> My thing about the villas is the jacuzzi tub and having experienced the tub at OKW I want a 1 br there!  We were going to get a studio on our last trip, but it wasn't available and we had points so I took the 1 bedroom.  OMG!  It was the MOST luxurious place I have EVER stayed!  I can't wait to go back and just stay in the 1 br, it is better than our house!
> 
> We actually spend a lot of time in our villas because my DP is handicapped and suffers from serious fatigue.  We have a lot of time in the room because I can't necessarily spend a lot of time out of the room when she is recooperating.  I can go out to take photos of our resort and stuff, but to go off to a park would be out of line.  Often times, I enjoy the tub while she takes a nap, and I cook dinner too.  That way we are still enjoying our vacation and relaxing (I actually enjoy cooking), so we plan a night or two for that.  On the days I don't cook we just plan "nap time" and that's when I work on TRs (which is why I can do live TRs). Then we go out later that night for dinner.



I need to back it up a bit.  I have never stayed at a DVC property before!  I'm going strictly by how we feel about staying in our regular rooms at WL and AKL in the past.  Its more about the resort than my actual room for me if that makes any sense.  AKL has such an amazing pool and DH had to pull me away from the balcony every morning.  I just loved sitting and watching the animals!  lol  The other comment about our "other activities" was totally tongue in cheek.  Apologies....   

Maybe I need to rethink this and spend part of the stay studio and try a 1 bedroom for another part and shorten up the trip?  I dunno.....I was just trying to maximize time down there.


----------



## HockeyKat

franandaj said:


> That's very cool that you like the studios and what you do besides sleeping   more power to you!
> 
> My thing about the villas is the jacuzzi tub and having experienced the tub at OKW I want a 1 br there!  We were going to get a studio on our last trip, but it wasn't available and we had points so I took the 1 bedroom.  OMG!  It was the MOST luxurious place I have EVER stayed!  I can't wait to go back and just stay in the 1 br, it is better than our house!
> 
> We actually spend a lot of time in our villas because my DP is handicapped and suffers from serious fatigue.  We have a lot of time in the room because I can't necessarily spend a lot of time out of the room when she is recooperating.  I can go out to take photos of our resort and stuff, but to go off to a park would be out of line.  Often times, I enjoy the tub while she takes a nap, and I cook dinner too.  That way we are still enjoying our vacation and relaxing (I actually enjoy cooking), so we plan a night or two for that.  On the days I don't cook we just plan "nap time" and that's when I work on TRs (which is why I can do live TRs). Then we go out later that night for dinner.



We spend a lot of time in the room and at the resort (mostly the pool) too. 

Have you thought about a 1-bedroom either standard (less points) or BW view at the BWV?  That way you could wander the BW and such while your DP is napping, or if you had BW view, just hang out on the  balcony and people watch.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Spending quality time together is my favorite part of a vacation so I understand completely.
> 
> Live reports



You two really maximize your fun on your trips. I sometimes get tired reading your TRs 



mskayjay said:


> I need to back it up a bit.  I have never stayed at a DVC property before!  I'm going strictly by how we feel about staying in our regular rooms at WL and AKL in the past.  Its more about the resort than my actual room for me if that makes any sense.  AKL has such an amazing pool and DH had to pull me away from the balcony every morning.  I just loved sitting and watching the animals!  lol  The other comment about our "other activities" was totally tongue in cheek.  Apologies....
> 
> Maybe I need to rethink this and spend part of the stay studio and try a 1 bedroom for another part and shorten up the trip?  I dunno.....I was just trying to maximize time down there.



It's all up to you, that is why DVC is so great, you can stay longer in a studio or be pampered in a 1br. One reason we bought in was for the kitchen and the jacuzzi. One word of advice, once you stay in a 1 br going back to a studio is very difficult! I just completed two add ons earlier this year so we can go more often and have the larger units!

I love AKL! You will find me out on the balcony during almost all the daylight hours. We stayed there when it first opened and  not all the wings were even open yet, and several other times. I hope to get back there next May.

No apologies on any comments, you've got to enjoy your vacation! 



HockeyKat said:


> We spend a lot of time in the room and at the resort (mostly the pool) too.
> 
> Have you thought about a 1-bedroom either standard (less points) or BW view at the BWV?  That way you could wander the BW and such while your DP is napping, or if you had BW view, just hang out on the  balcony and people watch.



We stayed at the BWV in 2009. She told me that we can't stay there ever again because it was 'cruel and unusual punishment' to have to pass Boardwalk Sweets and all that fudge every day on the way to Epcot.  

What will really be a test will be the two days we spend at Universal in a regular hotel room. Since joining DVC we have not been in a regular hotel room on a vacation. We visited DC in April and had a kitchen in our room. It will be interesting to see how we do for a couple days roughing it!


----------



## lakelandgal70

mskayjay said:


> Thank you.  my finger was a bit sore from hitting the delete button so much before I got it down like I wanted it to come across.  I am soo sooooo sooooooooo sick of the judging.  I rarely agree with bicker!  lol  I was very surprised to be in that camp today!




Some of those posts on the other sided of the moon are crazy. I think people in general have lost their minds


----------



## dgbg100106

mskayjay said:


> Thank you.  my finger was a bit sore from hitting the delete button so much before I got it down like I wanted it to come across.



  I can see it now....  bang, bang, bang, type,type, type, bang, bang, bang ........etc,....


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> ...it was 'cruel and unusual punishment' to have to pass Boardwalk Sweets and all that fudge every day on the way to Epcot.



That is cruel & unusual punishment!


----------



## KRAGGI01

We will be doing our first kid free trip in October, any suggestions of what is a must do now that we are not pushing a stroller


----------



## franandaj

KRAGGI01 said:


> We will be doing our first kid free trip in October, any suggestions of what is a must do now that we are not pushing a stroller



Make sure you're holding your favorite adult beverage of choice as you stroll around World Showcase.  We like the Patron Margaritas, but I'm going to have to try a Grey Goose Slushie on my next trip!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Make sure you're holding your favorite adult beverage of choice as you stroll around World Showcase.  We like the Patron Margaritas, but I'm going to have to try a Grey Goose Slushie on my next trip!



. I could not agree more.....


----------



## CurlyJo224

Had a funny situation at work. 

I've been known to natter on about Disney to anyone who will listen (or can't get away fast enough ), and lately the topic has been the upcoming trip to Universal that DH and I are taking in the fall. I was discussing that and the Harry Potter stuff there with a customer when she asks, "How many kids do you have?"

I just grinned and told her, "None. Just young at heart."


----------



## dgbg100106

CurlyJo224 said:


> Had a funny situation at work.
> 
> I've been known to natter on about Disney to anyone who will listen (or can't get away fast enough ), and lately the topic has been the upcoming trip to Universal that DH and I are taking in the fall. I was discussing that and the Harry Potter stuff there with a customer when she asks, "How many kids do you have?"
> 
> I just grinned and told her, "None. Just young at heart."




You go girl


----------



## franandaj

CurlyJo224 said:


> Had a funny situation at work.
> 
> I've been known to natter on about Disney to anyone who will listen (or can't get away fast enough ), and lately the topic has been the upcoming trip to Universal that DH and I are taking in the fall. I was discussing that and the Harry Potter stuff there with a customer when she asks, "How many kids do you have?"
> 
> I just grinned and told her, "None. Just young at heart."



Priceless!

When are you going? We too are taking a trip to see HP World this Fall.


----------



## CurlyJo224

franandaj said:


> Priceless!
> 
> When are you going? We too are taking a trip to see HP World this Fall.



The week before Halloween. Avoiding the Halloween party at Universal, though. A little TOO scary for my tastes.


----------



## franandaj

CurlyJo224 said:


> The week before Halloween. Avoiding the Halloween party at Universal, though. A little TOO scary for my tastes.



We fly in Tuesday of that week and check out on Thursday to head over to Disney.  We pretty much want to see HP, but if time permits we'll check out a couple other things.  We were there about three years ago and weren't all that impressed.  We're not into getting wet or major thrill rides.


----------



## CurlyJo224

franandaj said:


> We fly in Tuesday of that week and check out on Thursday to head over to Disney.  We pretty much want to see HP, but if time permits we'll check out a couple other things.  We were there about three years ago and weren't all that impressed.  We're not into getting wet or major thrill rides.



We'll be there Sunday to Thursday. We're also going to SeaWorld and a few other things in Orlando. We've done WDW the last five years straight. It's time to do some other things.

DH and I like Universal. I tend to use the single rider line on thrill rides, but overall there's plenty for us both. I do plan to do quite a bit of shopping, especially in the Harry Potter area.


----------



## AngieBangie

I knew I wasn't the only one that enjoyed Disney kid free, but reading through this thread made me feel less alone 

Husband and I have no children together, but he has a daughter from his first marriage. My stepdaughter is 8, and while we get along really well and love taking her to Disney, I also LOVE the trips we take just the two of us.  Husband and I are visiting the week of Thanksgiving, just us.. looking forward to it!


----------



## lakelandgal70

CurlyJo224 said:


> Had a funny situation at work.
> 
> I've been known to natter on about Disney to anyone who will listen (or can't get away fast enough ), and lately the topic has been the upcoming trip to Universal that DH and I are taking in the fall. I was discussing that and the Harry Potter stuff there with a customer when she asks, "How many kids do you have?"
> 
> I just grinned and told her, "None. Just young at heart."



hahha thats great!


----------



## lakelandgal70

AngieBangie said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one that enjoyed Disney kid free, but reading through this thread made me feel less alone
> 
> Husband and I have no children together, but he has a daughter from his first marriage. My stepdaughter is 8, and while we get along really well and love taking her to Disney, I also LOVE the trips we take just the two of us.  Husband and I are visiting the week of Thanksgiving, just us.. looking forward to it!



Welcome! November is a great time to come down to Florida. Usually the weather is little cooler and hopefully crowds won't be so bad. Are you staying on site?


----------



## franandaj

AngieBangie said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one that enjoyed Disney kid free, but reading through this thread made me feel less alone
> 
> Husband and I have no children together, but he has a daughter from his first marriage. My stepdaughter is 8, and while we get along really well and love taking her to Disney, I also LOVE the trips we take just the two of us.  Husband and I are visiting the week of Thanksgiving, just us.. looking forward to it!



Welcome!  We are taking a friend who is 62, next May for her first trip to WDW and she has been reading up on all the books that I've given her.  She's known that me and partner enjoy it childfree, but didn't understand completely until she started to read about all the restaurants and other adult activities there are.  Now she's really looking forward to the trip!  Just three older (ahem) ladies and we'll have a blast!

I'm sure you will love it at Thanksgiving!


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> Welcome!  We are taking a friend who is 62, next May for her first trip to WDW and she has been reading up on all the books that I've given her.  She's known that me and partner enjoy it childfree, but didn't understand completely until she started to read about all the restaurants and other adult activities there are.  Now she's really looking forward to the trip!  Just three older (ahem) ladies and we'll have a blast!
> 
> I'm sure you will love it at Thanksgiving!



Oh that sounds like a fun trip too! I love taking people who have never been to Disney. It is so cool to see it through their eyes.


----------



## CynBeth

Hi!  My husband and I are childless and love Disney!  We do have our fur baby that is sort of like a kid but as I always say animals are very intelligent.  The 2 of us and my Mom will be going to Disney for Thanksgiving week.  This will be a 5th trip for Mom and myself and a 3rd trip for my husband but we have never been during the holiday season.   Where is everybody from?


----------



## lakelandgal70

CynBeth said:


> Hi!  My husband and I are childless and love Disney!  We do have our fur baby that is sort of like a kid but as I always say animals are very intelligent.  The 2 of us and my Mom will be going to Disney for Thanksgiving week.  This will be a 5th trip for Mom and myself and a 3rd trip for my husband but we have never been during the holiday season.   Where is everybody from?




Hi there and welcome! We are childfree and have 4 fur kids lol. You will enjoy Disney during the holidays. Really special time and the Christmas decorations should be up as well. I am from central Florida about 30-40min away from the Mouse and go as often as possible.


----------



## franandaj

CynBeth said:


> Hi!  My husband and I are childless and love Disney!  We do have our fur baby that is sort of like a kid but as I always say animals are very intelligent.  The 2 of us and my Mom will be going to Disney for Thanksgiving week.  This will be a 5th trip for Mom and myself and a 3rd trip for my husband but we have never been during the holiday season.   Where is everybody from?



Hi!    Welcome!  We have several fur babies who are quite intelligent too!  We live in Long Beach CA, just a little bit away from where the magic all started!


----------



## zima-cheryl

DH & I have 4 fur-babies, 3 of the feline and 1 of the canine type. 
I agree, most days our cats seem smarter than most folks we meet.


----------



## AngieBangie

No, my in laws live near Disney, so we stay with them.  It's a nice way to save money, but I love when we can afford to stay on property to get the full experience!


----------



## franandaj

AngieBangie said:


> No, my in laws live near Disney, so we stay with them.  It's a nice way to save money, but I love when we can afford to stay on property to get the full experience!



I just noticed that you are brand new to the DIS.  Honored that you have shared your first few posts with us Childfree peeps!


----------



## CurlyJo224

CynBeth said:


> Hi!  My husband and I are childless and love Disney!  We do have our fur baby that is sort of like a kid but as I always say animals are very intelligent.  The 2 of us and my Mom will be going to Disney for Thanksgiving week.  This will be a 5th trip for Mom and myself and a 3rd trip for my husband but we have never been during the holiday season.   Where is everybody from?



When DH and I first got married we had a coworker who had asked us when we were having kids. We told her we weren't, she got this sad look, then abruptly brightened and asked, "Maybe puppies? Kittens?" We assured her that there would be puppies and kittens in our future.


----------



## maddhatir

A big  to the new CF peeps!


----------



## CynBeth

Thanks!  We have a dog that we adopted from a local shelter here in MD almost 5 years ago and we would love to adopt another but she is too jealous.  We think she is 9 so maybe once she gets a little older we will.


----------



## franandaj

So a while back someone posted a preposterous quote about our only purpose of being on this earth was to procreate.  On another thread, as we were discussing the sad condition of Ranger Stan (formerly of the WL) and how one would measure success in life.  Someone posted this from Ralph Waldo Emerson and I think I prefer this rationality over procreation.

*What is Success?*

To laugh often and much;

To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;

To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;

To appreciate beauty;

To find the best in others;

To leave this world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden path or a redeemed social condition;

To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived;


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> So a while back someone posted a preposterous quote about our only purpose of being on this earth was to procreate.  On another thread, as we were discussing the sad condition of Ranger Stan (formerly of the WL) and how one would measure success in life.  Someone posted this from Ralph Waldo Emerson and I think I prefer this rationality over procreation.
> 
> *What is Success?*
> 
> To laugh often and much;
> 
> To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;
> 
> To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;
> 
> To appreciate beauty;
> 
> To find the best in others;
> 
> To leave this world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden path or a redeemed social condition;
> 
> To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived;


----------



## maddhatir

I like this one 

"Youth is a wonderful thing. What a crime to waste it on children." 
~ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> So a while back someone posted a preposterous quote about our only purpose of being on this earth was to procreate.  On another thread, as we were discussing the sad condition of Ranger Stan (formerly of the WL) and how one would measure success in life.  Someone posted this from Ralph Waldo Emerson and I think I prefer this rationality over procreation.
> 
> *What is Success?*
> 
> To laugh often and much;
> 
> To win the respect of intelligent people and the affection of children;
> 
> To earn the appreciation of honest critics and endure the betrayal of false friends;
> 
> To appreciate beauty;
> 
> To find the best in others;
> 
> To leave this world a bit better, whether by a healthy child, a garden path or a redeemed social condition;
> 
> To know even one life has breathed easier because you have lived;



Love it!


----------



## dgbg100106

maddhatir said:


> I like this one
> 
> "Youth is a wonderful thing. What a crime to waste it on children."
> ~ George Bernard Shaw


----------



## franandaj

maddhatir said:


> I like this one
> 
> "Youth is a wonderful thing. What a crime to waste it on children."
> ~ George Bernard Shaw




I love it!


----------



## mskayjay

maddhatir said:


> I like this one
> 
> "Youth is a wonderful thing. What a crime to waste it on children."
> ~ George Bernard Shaw



This is perfect for me because today.....I'm officially a member of AARP!!!!


----------



## Bunless

Ok child-free duos, I need opinions as I'm starting to prepare for our 10/28-11/4 WDW trip.

The food and wine planning isn't the problem, the problem is the temptation to do the Halloween party.  Any opinions?


----------



## franandaj

Bunless said:


> Ok child-free duos, I need opinions as I'm starting to prepare for our 10/28-11/4 WDW trip.
> 
> The food and wine planning isn't the problem, the problem is the temptation to do the Halloween party.  Any opinions?



Hey!  You'll be there almost the same week that I will, I'm there the 27th through the 3rd!

Here is my motivation not to do the party.  I'm an AP holder and $75 per person for candy, a parade and fireworks on top of the fact that I can get into the park without additional admission.  If you don't have an AP then this isn't a very strong argument!


----------



## dgbg100106

mskayjay said:


> This is perfect for me because today.....I'm officially a member of AARP!!!!



Or today is the day the discounts start.


----------



## franandaj

mskayjay said:


> This is perfect for me because today.....I'm officially a member of AARP!!!!





dgbg100106 said:


> Or today is the day the discounts start.



I've had a spousal membership for five years now! We save lots on our car rental at WDW!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bunless said:


> Ok child-free duos, I need opinions as I'm starting to prepare for our 10/28-11/4 WDW trip.
> 
> The food and wine planning isn't the problem, the problem is the temptation to do the Halloween party.  Any opinions?



We are going first week in Oct.  
We already have our MNSSHP tix.  I've never been, but I'm told the headless horseman at the start of the parades alone is worth the cost of the tix.  
We'll see....

Buying the tix in advance when we had the cash helped - if I remember right advance sales are a few $$ less than day of.  Plus we won't have to worry about having that on hand or using a credit card when we get there.

My theory is I may as well try it once.


----------



## Bunless

franandaj said:


> Hey!  You'll be there almost the same week that I will, I'm there the 27th through the 3rd!
> Well I'm always up for meeting people for a drink.
> 
> Here is my motivation not to do the party.  I'm an AP holder and $75 per person for candy, a parade and fireworks on top of the fact that I can get into the park without additional admission.  If you don't have an AP then this isn't a very strong argument! We have a pass too, so that's a good point.  I'm honestly on the fence about it.





zima-cheryl said:


> We are going first week in Oct.
> We already have our MNSSHP tix.  I've never been, but I'm told the headless horseman at the start of the parades alone is worth the cost of the tix.
> We'll see....
> 
> Buying the tix in advance when we had the cash helped - if I remember right advance sales are a few $$ less than day of.  Plus we won't have to worry about having that on hand or using a credit card when we get there.
> 
> My theory is I may as well try it once.That's what we keep coming back to.  We'll be there, we've never done it before, maybe we should.



I think I'm going to have to make DH make the decision on this one.  Usually he turns over all the planning to me, maybe I'll make him make one decision (other than what type of massage he wants).


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bunless said:


> I think I'm going to have to make DH make the decision on this one.  Usually he turns over all the planning to me, maybe I'll make him make one decision (other than what type of massage he wants).



Only other thing I'll say is looking at your dates (right around Halloween) if you do decide to go, I'd get tix now.  You know everyone is going to want to do the party Halloween weekend.
And maybe the crowds will be a factor for you?  From what I understand the earlier parties are less crowded & by Halloween it just about sells out.  Wish I knew what the max # of tix were for the parties.  But if you don't like the crowds that may be a reason to think about skipping it?  Try again another time when you are there late Sept/earlier in Oct.?


----------



## scak

I've been reading through this thread and I've gotta say this seems like a kind, clear-headed bunch of people. 

Lakelandgal -- I see you are celebrating your birthday at WDW. Is that an annual tradition? ps - Loved your story about the lady on the plane. Human reactions are so unpredictable.

Franandaj -- Do you think it would be worth me flying out to see the Expo? (You can PM me so we don't hijack this thread!)

Hoping to head up to Orlando and see the kid-free side of Disney soon.


----------



## lakelandgal70

scak said:


> I've been reading through this thread and I've gotta say this seems like a kind, clear-headed bunch of people.
> 
> Lakelandgal -- I see you are celebrating your birthday at WDW. Is that an annual tradition? ps - Loved your story about the lady on the plane. Human reactions are so unpredictable.
> 
> Franandaj -- Do you think it would be worth me flying out to see the Expo? (You can PM me so we don't hijack this thread!)
> 
> Hoping to head up to Orlando and see the kid-free side of Disney soon.




Welcome! Yep pretty much is a annual tradition to spend our Bdays at the World. We own at VWL so that is where we try to go. Last year we didn't but the mountains of east TN aren't too shabby either lol. Hope you get up to this neck of woods soon. So many great things to do and see.


----------



## lakelandgal70

If I had kiddies there would be no way I could take an hour each day to work out. Just something I was thinking about lol There are soooo many postives right gang!! And contrary to some people on the Dis we are not selfish!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Woo Hoo!! So excited!  
We just booked 3 days in Miami/South Beach for Christmas!
Santa is gonna have to find me at my beach front hotel!
I'll be the one in the cabana w/a boat drink!


----------



## scak

zima-cheryl said:


> Woo Hoo!! So excited!
> We just booked 3 days in Miami/South Beach for Christmas!
> Santa is gonna have to find me at my beach front hotel!
> I'll be the one in the cabana w/a boat drink!



That's my neck of the woods! The weather should be lovely down here then. Right now, we're roasting. I guess Orlando is too...


----------



## HockeyKat

scak said:


> That's my neck of the woods! The weather should be lovely down here then. Right now, we're roasting. I guess Orlando is too...



We're roasting here too (and Cheryl is about 15 min from me!).   102 today, 104 tomorrow and Saturday.   Is there a cooking smiley around here somewhere?


----------



## franandaj

Bunless said:


> I think I'm going to have to make DH make the decision on this one.  Usually he turns over all the planning to me, maybe I'll make him make one decision (*other than what type of massage he wants*).



That's funny!  I don't know if you're a DVC member, but there was recently a thread on the DVC boards asking if you were the ONLY planner in the family!  There were lots of funny responses!



scak said:


> Franandaj -- Do you think it would be worth me flying out to see the Expo? (You can PM me so we don't hijack this thread!)
> 
> Hoping to head up to Orlando and see the kid-free side of Disney soon.



I don't know how much of a Disneyholic you are, and with flights as expensive as they are I don't know.  You can check out this thread for those of us who are addicted to get an idea. 

D23 Expo Thread

I thought it was one of the most fabulous Disney experiences that I ever had in 2009.  And to keep this relevant to the Childfree thread.  It is mostly seminars a presentations.  I can't believe how many people are thinking of bringing their children!  Why would a three year old kid want to sit through the planning and construction nuances of Carsland or Fantasyland in MK?  I'm thrilled by it, but anyone under the age of 15 (maybe), they would be bored s**tless!


----------



## zima-cheryl

scak said:


> That's my neck of the woods! The weather should be lovely down here then. Right now, we're roasting. I guess Orlando is too...


That is what we are hoping....  the 3 requirements for the trip were sun, sand & boat drinks  

I figure it is just the 2 of us.  We don't need to sit around a tree & open a bunch of gifts that we probably don't need anyway.  Why not take that $$ and do something fun?  And get out of the cold for a few days?  



HockeyKat said:


> We're roasting here too (and Cheryl is about 15 min from me!).   102 today, 104 tomorrow and Saturday.   Is there a cooking smiley around here somewhere?



Ahh, only some of you think it is roasting.  We thin-blooded summer-babies are pretty happy w/the temps right now.  
Although, it does look like we will be canceling our zoo trip (again ).  Not sure hubby will survive or how many of the animals will really be out if we do hit 105 like they are predicting?


----------



## Bunless

zima-cheryl said:


> Wish I knew what the max # of tix were for the parties.


Now I'm curious on that one!  That would be an excellent question to find the answer to. 



franandaj said:


> That's funny!  I don't know if you're a DVC member, but there was recently a thread on the DVC boards asking if you were the ONLY planner in the family!  There were lots of funny responses!



I'll have to check that out.  The majority of our planning (other than his massage) is pretty much all about the food and reservations.


----------



## dgbg100106

Bunless said:


> I'll have to check that out.  The majority of our planning (other than his massage) is pretty much all about the food and reservations.



You mean that is not normal?????  That is how ours goes....


----------



## franandaj

Bunless said:


> Now I'm curious on that one!  That would be an excellent question to find the answer to.
> 
> I'll have to check that out.  The majority of our planning (other than his massage) is pretty much all about the food and reservations.





dgbg100106 said:


> You mean that is not normal?????  That is how ours goes....



The thing I thought was funny is that there were some husbands who did all the planning. Their take on it was "I always get to do what I want!"  I like to think that even though I take care of the schedule and ADRs I incorporate both our wishes.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> The thing I thought was funny is that there were some husbands who did all the planning. Their take on it was "I always get to do what I want!"  I like to think that even though I take care of the schedule and ADRs I incorporate both our wishes.



I plan for both of us and I know what DH likes and does not like, but sometimes he surprises me.  So it is always interesting....

Food and drink are our main attractions then the rides are second....


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I plan for both of us and I know what DH likes and does not like, but sometimes he surprises me.  So it is always interesting....
> 
> Food and drink are our main attractions then the rides are second....



That's totally how it is for us too! We're more likely to pop out to DLR for lunch or dinner than ride the rides, and at WDW that's definitely the main attraction. The rides are something to do between meals!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> That's totally how it is for us too! We're more likely to pop out to DLR for lunch or dinner than ride the rides, and at WDW that's definitely the main attraction. The rides are something to do between meals!



  that is us!


----------



## Bunless

Food food food


----------



## zima-cheryl

Bunless said:


> Food food food



Don't forget the adult beverages too!


----------



## Bunless

zima-cheryl said:


> Don't forget the adult beverages too!



I will always remember Rigs and her guy for goading me into an Irish CarBomb at the Rose and Crown.  One of my all time, great Disney memories.


----------



## zima-cheryl

So you all will appriciate this....
We went to this free movie on the lawn last night & started chatting w/the lady sitting next to us.  A few minutes into the conversation she asks if we have kids.... standard answer "No we are child free". 
Evidently she didn't get it...  She goes on about how when we finally decide to how great the schools are in certain areas and this & that & the other thing....  
Kept trying to bring the conversation back to the weather, how nice the free movie was, beach trips, etc.  But she kept going back to the kid thing...
Finally we gave up & just dropped the conversation w/her.  Some people are just _soooo _oblivious! 

Despite that it was pretty cool.  Got to see "North by Northwest" (yes the old Hitchcock movie) for free on a big blow up movie screen and they had free popcorn.


----------



## lakelandgal70

zima-cheryl said:


> So you all will appriciate this....
> We went to this free movie on the lawn last night & started chatting w/the lady sitting next to us.  A few minutes into the conversation she asks if we have kids.... standard answer "No we are child free".
> Evidently she didn't get it...  She goes on about how when we finally decide to how great the schools are in certain areas and this & that & the other thing....
> Kept trying to bring the conversation back to the weather, how nice the free movie was, beach trips, etc.  But she kept going back to the kid thing...
> Finally we gave up & just dropped the conversation w/her.  Some people are just _soooo _oblivious!
> 
> Despite that it was pretty cool.  Got to see "North by Northwest" (yes the old Hitchcock movie) for free on a big blow up movie screen and they had free popcorn.



Oh lawdy!  That is what people on other childfree boards call a moo and she has baby brain. haha I guess she didn't know what child free meant? Other than that sounds like a great night! Wish our town had something like that.


----------



## CurlyJo224

lakelandgal70 said:


> Oh lawdy!  That is what people on other childfree boards call a moo and she has baby brain. haha I guess she didn't know what child free meant? Other than that sounds like a great night! Wish our town had something like that.



That's about as bad as the, "Yeah, I used to be childfree until I had my kids." Um, then you were NOT childfree.


----------



## lakelandgal70

CurlyJo224 said:


> That's about as bad as the, "Yeah, I used to be childfree until I had my kids." Um, then you were NOT childfree.



 So true!


----------



## zima-cheryl

lakelandgal70 said:


> That is what people on other childfree boards call a moo and she has baby brain.


I'm going to have to remember that one.... A Moo!   



CurlyJo224 said:


> That's about as bad as the, "Yeah, I used to be childfree until I had my kids." Um, then you were NOT childfree.


Yeah... some people just don't 'get it'.


----------



## zima-cheryl

BUMP...

So who else finds Little Leota totally creepy?
I'm listening to "Grim Grinning Ghosts" and they have her at the end of the song.  Even just hearing her gives me chills.


----------



## CurlyJo224

zima-cheryl said:


> BUMP...
> 
> So who else finds Little Leota totally creepy?
> I'm listening to "Grim Grinning Ghosts" and they have her at the end of the song.  Even just hearing her gives me chills.



"Come baaack..."


----------



## zima-cheryl

CurlyJo224 said:


> "Come baaack..."



Be sure and bring your death certificiate.....


----------



## HockeyKat

I love it!!!  You are getting me all worked up for our next WDW trip, which is in 11 days.   I can't wait.  We go often, but I still get just as excited every time...


----------



## franandaj

I really need to go to a park. We were at the Expo for the last few days so I was definitely Disneyed out, but I haven't been to a park since May 31.

Our trip to WDW is 64 days away, but we have a short trip to DL at the end of September. I want to go for lunch and some rides next week.


----------



## CynBeth

Anyone feel the earthquake?  I did in MD.


----------



## HockeyKat

Dh did and some of the people in my office did as well, but I was in a meeting in the middle of the building and did not.  

We are about to get a hurricane, though.  I am far enough inland that it will just be heavy rain.


----------



## CurlyJo224

CynBeth said:


> Anyone feel the earthquake?  I did in MD.



Yep. AA County here. That was CRAZY!


----------



## franandaj

I'd much rather have earthquakes than hurricanes!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> I'd much rather have earthquakes than hurricanes!



I'd much rather have a beautiful, sunny 85 degree day w/no humidity & just the occassional pretty cloud floating by.....


----------



## KRIS10420

ahem....... Just popping in to say hello  I haven't been on the Dis for weeks, maybe even months, time flies by so quickly.

Hope everyone is happy and healthy and going to Disney soon, lol.  I had a Disneyland trip planned for November but due to job uncertainty that had to be put on hold. I even have enough Airmile points to pay for my airfare and my park ticket


----------



## mskayjay

Felt the earthquake up here in northern NY state near Lake Ontario.  Actually thought it was a big truck going by my hairdresser's place but it just kept going and going.  Very odd feeling.....

Are any of you DVC members?  We are using our friend's points to go this fall and were told there is no availability at a location we want but if I try to buy the night through the regular Disney booking system, it says there is availability.  Don't the villa rooms always go to DVC first?


----------



## harrismargaret9

Hi there, its good to see a thread for those who are childfree. I need help guys, my husband is turning 35 this year and recently he has started talking about having a baby. We had discussed about this and only after a lot of talk, we end up marrying each other. Its been 7 years since we are married and he seems changing his mind. What to do guys.


----------



## DisTito69

I am child free and I love Disney  Someday I plan on settling down and meeting the right person but for now its all about having a good time at WDW on my own. 

Tito


----------



## zima-cheryl

harrismargaret9 said:


> Hi there, its good to see a thread for those who are childfree. I need help guys, my husband is turning 35 this year and recently he has started talking about having a baby. We had discussed about this and only after a lot of talk, we end up marrying each other. Its been 7 years since we are married and he seems changing his mind. What to do guys.



Ouch!  That sucks!!
Are you around any kids?  Does he really see how much time, patience, money & emotional resources they take?!?  Or is he seeing these silly sappy commercials w/a boy & his dad and getting caught up in that whole image?
If the later of the two, maybe have him babysit for a few days (by himself) to see what it is really like.

Otherwise, best I can suggest would be if the 2 of you can't talk it through would be getting a counselor or some sort of neutral person to help w/that discussion.  

Man that sucks...  and after 7 years    Hang in there & hopefully you two will get through this.


----------



## LuvsDragonflies

Tito, I'm liking the shorter cut. Just sayin'.


----------



## franandaj

harrismargaret9 said:


> Hi there, its good to see a thread for those who are childfree. I need help guys, my husband is turning 35 this year and recently he has started talking about having a baby. We had discussed about this and only after a lot of talk, we end up marrying each other. Its been 7 years since we are married and he seems changing his mind. What to do guys.



I would really make him start babysitting kids.  Start reading some TRs about people who have kids.  They have no lives outside of diapers, car seats and all that crap.  Now if you're into kids and things like that it won't bother you, but if you want a real life, and I am being selfish, then he will realize how silly he is being.  If he thinks little "mini me's" are going to make his life better, then RUN!  He is not the guy for you.  There are enough people on this earth breeding and creating kids who have no morals, feel entitled and are just spoiled.  Unless you will really take the time (and it does take time) to  create quality human beings.  Let someone else do the over population!  

We really need some kind of hold on who can have kids.  The people who should aren't and the ones who don't have any control over it are.  It's really sad.


----------



## HockeyKat

I couldn't agree more, Fran.  

At 35, a good percentage of my friends/age group in the under 5 yr old stage of having kids, and only about 10% have what I consider to be a healthy attitude toward child-raising.  

All I see is a generation of children (probably another generation, considering what I see in teens and the early-20 set) that are raised to believe the entire world revolves around them and they can do no wrong, and society reinforcing that to each and every parent and child out there.  


My friends who raise their kids like my parents did us are fighting an uphill battle.  By that, I mean love and respecting their kids of course, and giving them what they need, but still keeping their own lives as individuals and couples, and establishing boundaries and accountability in their children.  


I also see parents who pretty obviously have children as a status symbol, which is kind of sad.   I can understand why they do that, though, as all of us know the kind of pressure that friends and family can put on you to conform to the "norm" of the 2.5 children, dog, picket fence thing.


Wow, sorry, I didn't mean that to be as much of a rant as it turned out to be!


----------



## lakelandgal70

franandaj said:


> I would really make him start babysitting kids.  Start reading some TRs about people who have kids.  They have no lives outside of diapers, car seats and all that crap.  Now if you're into kids and things like that it won't bother you, but if you want a real life, and I am being selfish, then he will realize how silly he is being.  If he thinks little "mini me's" are going to make his life better, then RUN!  He is not the guy for you.  There are enough people on this earth breeding and creating kids who have no morals, feel entitled and are just spoiled.  Unless you will really take the time (and it does take time) to  create quality human beings.  Let someone else do the over population!
> 
> We really need some kind of hold on who can have kids.  The people who should aren't and the ones who don't have any control over it are.  It's really sad.



Great post Fran!  So many people pop out kids and don't do the work that is required to actually raise kids. Sometimes I do wish we had a kid or two but then I think of the actual work, shelping the kids to activities, all the laundry, the horrible kiddie shows, the expense, responsibility and I think that sometimes things happen for a reason and it is probably for the best we didn't have kids. Parenting is not for the weak of heart. It is a hard job. And lets me honest. Who takes care of the kid? Most of the time the mom. So sure the men want a kid. He won't have to spend a lot of time with it lol.


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> and I am being selfish,


No, No, No!  You are not being selfish!  Man I hate that statement.  
What you are is self-aware & smart enough to know what is the right thing for you & to then do it.  How is that ever selfish?
Don't ever let anyone convince you chosing to be child free is selfish.
(OK...sorry.... I'll crawl down off my soapbox now.  )




lakelandgal70 said:


> So many people pop out kids and don't do the work that is required to actually raise kids.



Yup, folks have the kids w/no thought to who will really do hard stuff.  Then they assume everyone will pitch in & care of the kids for them.  Um, sorry, I didn't sign on to be part of your village.

If I'm out somewhere the last thing I want to do is have to keep an eye on someone else's kid.  Why should I have to ruin my day watching your kid(s)?  I'm sorry you want to have a drink/listen to the band/sit & relax/swim or whatever.... your kid - your responsibility.  I'm not about to do it for you.


----------



## maddhatir

LuvsDragonflies said:


> Tito, I'm liking the shorter cut. Just sayin'.



Ya know- I prefer my guys have long hair \m/ but I think I am going to second this one Dragonflies! Good call 



franandaj said:


> IUnless you will really take the time (and it does take time) to  *create quality human beings.*





All I thought of when I read that was, "Ford Quality" People really need to take the time to produce some good kids darnit! They sure don't make 'em like they used to!

I love it. 

 to all the new people!


----------



## peachiepie

Hi all!
Glad to have found this board!  Husband and I are childfree...we got married in May, so some people still haven't got the message.  I get the patronising "you'll change your mind" quite a lot.

We've booked our Disney trip , but it's in October 2012 so we have ages to wait.  Think husband is worried I'm going to burn myself out with excitment before then though!


----------



## lakelandgal70

peachiepie said:


> Hi all!
> Glad to have found this board!  Husband and I are childfree...we got married in May, so some people still haven't got the message.  I get the patronising "you'll change your mind" quite a lot.
> 
> We've booked our Disney trip , but it's in October 2012 so we have ages to wait.  Think husband is worried I'm going to burn myself out with excitment before then though!




Hi and welcome from across the pond! I think we can all relate to the you will change your mind bit. Just tell em when hell freezes over 
And I don't think one can ever burn oneself out over Disney. I am daily looking at this board and other Disney related things and haven't burned out yet. Longer to get back to the park and I live 40min away haha.


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> No, No, No!  You are not being selfish!  Man I hate that statement.
> What you are is self-aware & smart enough to know what is the right thing for you & to then do it.  How is that ever selfish?
> Don't ever let anyone convince you chosing to be child free is selfish.
> (OK...sorry.... I'll crawl down off my soapbox now.  )



OK!  I never wanted them, never understood the allure of babies.  I don't think they're all that darned cute.  They poop, they drool....eeeew!  I can hardly take care of myself, my kitties and my spouse.  I certainly didn't want an 18+ year commitment!



maddhatir said:


> All I thought of when I read that was, "Ford Quality" People really need to take the time to produce some good kids darnit! They sure don't make 'em like they used to!
> 
> I love it.
> 
> to all the new people!



They make 'em like they used, the warranties just aren't as good!  



peachiepie said:


> Hi all!
> Glad to have found this board!  Husband and I are childfree...we got married in May, so some people still haven't got the message.  I get the patronising "you'll change your mind" quite a lot.
> 
> We've booked our Disney trip , but it's in October 2012 so we have ages to wait.  Think husband is worried I'm going to burn myself out with excitment before then though!



I think it depends on the person, but I don't seem to get burned out on Disney ever!



lakelandgal70 said:


> Hi and welcome from across the pond! I think we can all relate to the you will change your mind bit. Just tell em when hell freezes over
> And I don't think one can ever burn oneself out over Disney. I am daily looking at this board and other Disney related things and haven't burned out yet. Longer to get back to the park and I live 40min away haha.



I live 20 miles from the West Coast park, and normally we're there every month or more often!  I go through withdrawal if I don't get there!


----------



## franandaj

This was posted on a TR in reference to a tandem parasailing excursion a guy took with his daughter.



> So who enjoyed it more, your daughter or you?  I bet you, because you probably enjoyed your personal experience of the ride and you enjoyed experiencing your daughter's "enjoyment" of her ride.  Is not being a parent the greatest?  I love being able to introduce my daughter to new experiences.



I can tell that the person who wrote it really believes what she wrote, but I just don't get it at all.    I mean I can understand how fun it is to show people new experiences but I'm just not feelin the love!

However, I am glad there are parents who feel this way and are raising their children properly.  Hopefully there will some well mannered adults out there in 20 years!


----------



## sewmess

I just found this post.  I have enjoyed my skimming and look forward to reading/writing more.

DH and I are Child Less leaning towards Child Free.  To explain: I was staunchly Child Free until I met my DH.  I just couldn't (until him) imagine loving anyone so much I wanted to preserve a part of them for postarity in the form of offspring.  Kids are okay, but teenagers are horrible (yes, I even throught so when I WAS a teenager)  DH was roughly in the same boat, but he was CF because of the cure to his childhood disease.  Saved him but (most likely) made him sterile.  He too thought he'd never find anyone who he wanted to have a kid with.

And then we met & got married at age 30/35.  without going into the TMI territories, we bounced around the idea of having kids, but were getting used to the idea of being CF by choice as well as nature.  Then our friends started having/adopting babies and we're going through all the angst of wanting babies (more to be able to talk with friends at their level than the idea of having 18 years of child rearing) People always say "You can always adopt."  Not in my life time with the DH - hearing him be righteously angry for our friends who have had not one, not 2 but FIVE adoptions fall through because of flakey BMs (Birth mothers - fitting I think) I couldn't handle the stress.

When the rational side of my brain talks, I am 100% CF: kids take time, energy, money, emotions that I don't want to expend  And I HATE teenagers and don't want to have to hate my own kid.  We'd have to radically change our lifestyle (I'd have to remember how to clean) and there's no way that we would be able to do as many WDW trips as we are now.  

So every time I seriously think about it I get closer to my old, happy "Child Free" days.

ANYWAY now that I've given too much information.  HI!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> This was posted on a TR in reference to a tandem parasailing excursion a guy took with his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell that the person who wrote it really believes what she wrote, but I just don't get it at all.    I mean I can understand how fun it is to show people new experiences but I'm just not feelin the love!
> 
> However, I am glad there are parents who feel this way and are raising their children properly.  Hopefully there will some well mannered adults out there in 20 years!


See, those are the people who _should _be having kids.  I don't get it either, but I also don't understand how some people can be Yankees fans 
Don't have to understand, just respect their choice.  



sewmess said:


> I just found this post.  I have enjoyed my skimming and look forward to reading/writing more.



Welcome to the boards.  
You will find we are mostly harmless to ourselves & others (but Madd bites if you ask her nicely   )


----------



## blue65829

harrismargaret9 said:


> Hi there, its good to see a thread for those who are childfree. I need help guys, my husband is turning 35 this year and recently he has started talking about having a baby. We had discussed about this and only after a lot of talk, we end up marrying each other. Its been 7 years since we are married and he seems changing his mind. What to do guys.



I'm late to the party putting in my two cents on this one, but felt like I needed to.  DH and I have been together over 10 years and went back and forth on the issue of children before deciding at 31 that we were definitely better off not having them.  I joke that we can barely co-parent our pets let alone an acutual human child! 

Anyhow, his brother and sister recently had a baby, and came to stay with us for 3 nights when the baby was 3 months old - if there's any way you can make that happen I can almost gaurantee your DH will be cured of wanting a child!  I know they grow up, but we barely made it through the weekend, let along having months and months of an infant.

So - I agree with the pp, get him some exposure to kids, and particularly, if possible, demonstrate how absolutely exhausting and difficult it is to care for an infant!  

I really think that having children should be something people do only if they feel a call or a pull, and not just because it's what you do when you reach a certain age.  just imo.


----------



## BLTLDZ

I am so happy that I happened upon this thread....I have posted on it awhile back, and could really use some guidance!  
I am 31, DH is 35..ALL of our friends have offspring.....I am so torn!!!
I also feel like I am "running out of time", not to sound cliche!!

IF we are having any, I would like to have one sooner than later, BUT I am still feeling somewhat selfish, and really not wanting to give up the freedom...Yet on the other hand, I get the urge sometimes...But the whole delviery thing scares the CRAP out of me!! 

DH is self employed, and works from home a lot....I am a social butterfly, so it doesn't really bother me when he works nights and such, because I always have something to keep me occupied...I'm afraid that having a baby may cause me to resent him   Like I would be doing everything, NOT that he wouldn't help, because he's great BUT because he wants me to stay at home and raise the baby...We both always say that we arent having any UNLESS I can stay home with them...just our feelings.  I don't want to have a baby so Grandma or daycare can raise him/her.  NOT KNOCKING anybody's choices, but that's just not for us, and I think we are being SMART about it instead of taking an "take it as it comes" approach.  We want to be as Hnds on as possible.  (Sure we say that now! )
  I dunno....like I said, we are both on the fence..... TMI


----------



## sewmess

BLTLDZ said:


> I am 31, DH is 35..ALL of our friends have offspring.....I am so torn!!!
> I also feel like I am "running out of time", not to sound cliche!!
> 
> IF we are having any, I would like to have one sooner than later, BUT I am still feeling somewhat selfish, and really not wanting to give up the freedom...Yet on the other hand, I get the urge sometimes...But the whole delviery thing scares the CRAP out of me!!
> 
> DH is self employed, and works from home a lot....I am a social butterfly, so it doesn't really bother me when he works nights and such, because I always have something to keep me occupied...I'm afraid that having a baby may cause me to resent him   Like I would be doing everything, NOT that he wouldn't help, because he's great BUT because he wants me to stay at home and raise the baby...We both always say that we arent having any UNLESS I can stay home with them...just our feelings.  I don't want to have a baby so Grandma or daycare can raise him/her.  NOT KNOCKING anybody's choices, but that's just not for us, and I think we are being SMART about it instead of taking an "take it as it comes" approach.  We want to be as Hnds on as possible.  (Sure we say that now! )
> I dunno....like I said, we are both on the fence..... TMI



I feel your pain.  I'm there with you - If we were to have a child one of us would have to be a stay at home parent as well and there's no way right now that we could do that.

And I really like my world as it is right now.  We've got a four legged boy who needs a lot of attention (he wasn't in the greatest place before we got him, spooks easily, but now he's a spoiled bugger) but people expect us to leave him home when we travel, unlike the looks we would get if we left a chid with gramma or somebody to travel.


----------



## pacrosby

BLTLDZ said:


> I am so happy that I happened upon this thread....I have posted on it awhile back, and could really use some guidance!
> I am 31, DH is 35..ALL of our friends have offspring.....I am so torn!!!
> I also feel like I am "running out of time", not to sound cliche!!
> 
> IF we are having any, I would like to have one sooner than later, BUT I am still feeling somewhat selfish, and really not wanting to give up the freedom...Yet on the other hand, I get the urge sometimes...But the whole delviery thing scares the CRAP out of me!!
> 
> DH is self employed, and works from home a lot....I am a social butterfly, so it doesn't really bother me when he works nights and such, because I always have something to keep me occupied...I'm afraid that having a baby may cause me to resent him   Like I would be doing everything, NOT that he wouldn't help, because he's great BUT because he wants me to stay at home and raise the baby...We both always say that we arent having any UNLESS I can stay home with them...just our feelings.  I don't want to have a baby so Grandma or daycare can raise him/her.  NOT KNOCKING anybody's choices, but that's just not for us, and I think we are being SMART about it instead of taking an "take it as it comes" approach.  We want to be as Hnds on as possible.  (Sure we say that now! )
> I dunno....like I said, we are both on the fence..... TMI




Running out of time?  IDK  I didn't have my first until I was 38.  Then had another at 39.  Another at 41.  And the last at almost 44.  All conceived without any kind of assistance.  All easy and straight-forward pregnancies/labors and deliveries.

I had a full life before my kids....the career....the social life....the travel.  It was great.  But at some point it got kind of old and I was ready to experience something different.  I have a full life now too.  It's just a different kind of full.  I traded in the career to be a sahm.  Traded in the social life for a family life.  We still travel but tend to go to Epcot rather than Europe.  It's still great.  Absolutely no regrets. I feel like I've been able to experience the best of both worlds.  

My point?  Stop worrying.  Don't rush it.  Be mindful of the so-called statistics but don't let them rule your decisions.  If you do it, do it when you know it's right for you.


ETA:  I know this is for child-free couples so sorry to intrude.  Just wanted to address this particular poster's concerns.  Play on!


----------



## BLTLDZ

sewmess said:


> I feel your pain.  I'm there with you - If we were to have a child one of us would have to be a stay at home parent as well and there's no way right now that we could do that.
> 
> And I really like my world as it is right now.  We've got a four legged boy who needs a lot of attention (he wasn't in the greatest place before we got him, spooks easily, but now he's a spoiled bugger) but people expect us to leave him home when we travel, unlike the looks we would get if we left a chid with gramma or somebody to travel.



Hi 
Thanks for the support!
what are your trip dates?  We are there from the 16th-24th....



pacrosby said:


> Running out of time?  IDK  I didn't have my first until I was 38.  Then had another at 39.  Another at 41.  And the last at almost 44.  All conceived without any kind of assistance.  All easy and straight-forward pregnancies/labors and deliveries.
> 
> I had a full life before my kids....the career....the social life....the travel.  It was great.  But at some point it got kind of old and I was ready to experience something different.  I have a full life now too.  It's just a different kind of full.  I traded in the career to be a sahm.  Traded in the social life for a family life.  We still travel but tend to go to Epcot rather than Europe.  It's still great.  Absolutely no regrets. I feel like I've been able to experience the best of both worlds.
> 
> My point?  Stop worrying.  Don't rush it.  Be mindful of the so-called statistics but don't let them rule your decisions.  If you do it, do it when you know it's right for you.
> 
> 
> ETA:  I know this is for child-free couples so sorry to intrude.  Just wanted to address this particular poster's concerns.  Play on!



Thank you for your wise / kind words!!  You have made me feel better 
It definitely isn't right for me now then...


----------



## zima-cheryl

DH found this the other day.... think I need yet some more stickers for my car.  






I've always wanted one w/the two of us 3 cats & a dog, but now I'm thinking this is better!  

What are folks up to this weekend?  We have a free Blues festival in town tonight.    Should be fun, the Couples w/out Kids group is doing it as a meetup.


----------



## sewmess

BLTLDZ said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the support!
> what are your trip dates?  We are there from the 16th-24th....



Oct 16th - 24th.  spooky

-and I'm kind of liking the mind set of pacrosby - My mom was 40 when I was born.  I think older parents are not only cool, but normal.


----------



## sewmess

zima-cheryl said:


> What are folks up to this weekend?  We have a free Blues festival in town tonight.    Should be fun, the Couples w/out Kids group is doing it as a meetup.



I'm working now, but later it will be football.  And then tomorrow it will be football.  I'm kind of a football widow (I'm not complaining though; I enjoy the game well enough & I can participate without actually paying close attention, meaning I can surf the web, sew {as the name suggests} or -if DH is too intense and freaking out the dog, take the dog for a walk.)


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> DH found this the other day.... think I need yet some more stickers for my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted one w/the two of us 3 cats & a dog, but now I'm thinking this is better!
> 
> What are folks up to this weekend?  We have a free Blues festival in town tonight.    Should be fun, the Couples w/out Kids group is doing it as a meetup.



That is hilarious!    However, I don't think it would have quite the same impact with two women stick figures standing next to the money bags.



BLTLDZ said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the support!
> what are your trip dates?  We are there from the 16th-24th....



You leave the day before we arrive in Florida!


----------



## BLTLDZ

sewmess said:


> Oct 16th - 24th.  spooky
> 
> -and I'm kind of liking the mind set of pacrosby - My mom was 40 when I was born.  I think older parents are not only cool, but normal.



That is funny 
My mom was 32 when she had me...I was her fifth child though!!!


----------



## franandaj

BLTLDZ said:


> That is funny
> My mom was 32 when she had me...I was her fifth child though!!!



So I see you're DVC members....I'm guessing you own at BLT????


----------



## BLTLDZ

franandaj said:


> So I see you're DVC members....I'm guessing you own at BLT????



Now, however did you figure that one out??  
Seriously, when I first joined the dis, I had a way too obvious screen name...So I changed it.  But now I have our picture up...so, I changed the name because???


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> DH found this the other day.... think I need yet some more stickers for my car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted one w/the two of us 3 cats & a dog, but now I'm thinking this is better!
> 
> What are folks up to this weekend?  We have a free Blues festival in town tonight.    Should be fun, the Couples w/out Kids group is doing it as a meetup.



I have been gone for awhile but I have to tell you that we love this!  I need this on my car!


----------



## mskayjay

Awwww man......I am so feeling not part of the group anymore!!!!!  We are "childfree" but that is because our kids are all grown up, not because we chose to not have any.  We are like the folks on the Disney commercials from years ago who finally get to go back to WDW and do all the things WE want to do without our kids!    Its an amazing, totally different experience and honestly, it makes us appreciate so much having our kids when we were younger.  

We're headed back down on 11/26-12/2 with a split stay at AKL and WL.  Anyone else going during that time?  We'd love to extend the trip but the rooms are not discounted at all right now.  We're using some DVC points from a friend and due to some miscommunications and "family" drama, we weren't really able to maximize the points at all so if you all know anyone looking to sell some points please let me know!


----------



## frzndaqiri

HAHA  That picture made me bust out loud when I first saw it too - I love xkcd.com 

I've been reading this thread for a while but don't think I posted before.  After 12 years together and absolutely no wavering on the "no kids" outlook my immediate family has finally accepted our choice.  I just know our temperaments don't lend to having children and other than the momentary "someone had a baby and we're visiting - let me hold him/her - you're a natural" occasions we don't have a drive to have any.

I simply deflect everyone else with a "when the economy is better and we're stable" - no one seems to argue much against that and it moves the subject along.  

We frequently travel for anime conventions (I sell hand made buttons) and it's always enough fuss finding someone to care for the cat - who is pretty self sufficient to begin with (just really social for a cat).

We've been to WDW twice now together (3 times myself) and are happily planning the next one.  If anyone is interested in my last TR  it's on my blog:  http://www.disjointedimages.com/frzn_blog/


----------



## lakelandgal70

frzndaqiri said:


> HAHA  That picture made me bust out loud when I first saw it too - I love xkcd.com
> 
> I've been reading this thread for a while but don't think I posted before.  After 12 years together and absolutely no wavering on the "no kids" outlook my immediate family has finally accepted our choice.  I just know our temperaments don't lend to having children and other than the momentary "someone had a baby and we're visiting - let me hold him/her - you're a natural" occasions we don't have a drive to have any.
> 
> I simply deflect everyone else with a "when the economy is better and we're stable" - no one seems to argue much against that and it moves the subject along.
> 
> We frequently travel for anime conventions (I sell hand made buttons) and it's always enough fuss finding someone to care for the cat - who is pretty self sufficient to begin with (just really social for a cat).
> 
> We've been to WDW twice now together (3 times myself) and are happily planning the next one.  If anyone is interested in my last TR  it's on my blog:  http://www.disjointedimages.com/frzn_blog/



I just wanted to say love your blog!


----------



## frzndaqiri

Thanks!!

I got the photopass stuff edited (and videos) after the main stuff   so I'm actually going back through and making tweaks and filtering them in.

We're doing 2 weeks at CSR our next trip (we are just SMITTEN after the 1 week there this trip) so expect even more epic pictures and videos since we'll have that much more EMH and whatnot.  It's 2 years away but I'm such an addict I'm already geeked.  

You can see we did all the "children's" rides  as well as the adult stuff so don't let anyone tell you it's weird or awkward getting in line for Peter Pan or Tea Cups by yourself.  

I pretty much love everything at WDW.  Looking forward to the new Fantasyland.


----------



## lakelandgal70

frzndaqiri said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I got the photopass stuff edited (and videos) after the main stuff   so I'm actually going back through and making tweaks and filtering them in.
> 
> We're doing 2 weeks at CSR our next trip (we are just SMITTEN after the 1 week there this trip) so expect even more epic pictures and videos since we'll have that much more EMH and whatnot.  It's 2 years away but I'm such an addict I'm already geeked.
> 
> You can see we did all the "children's" rides  as well as the adult stuff so don't let anyone tell you it's weird or awkward getting in line for Peter Pan or Tea Cups by yourself.
> 
> I pretty much love everything at WDW.  Looking forward to the new Fantasyland.



Yeah I hear ya. I am totally addicted. We live 40min away so try and go at least once a month. I am thinking about going tomorrow or Friday to Animal Kingdom solo. I love my solo trips. Get to go at my pace and eat or not eat whatever I want lol. I too can't wait for the new Fantasy Land. Should be pretty amazing!


----------



## zima-cheryl

frzndaqiri said:


> You can see we did all the "children's" rides  as well as the adult stuff so don't let anyone tell you it's weird or awkward getting in line for Peter Pan or Tea Cups by yourself.



I ride teacups solo all the time.  DH can't ride them (makes him feel ill  )
No point in my skipping it since I like them so much, so he waits & I ride.
(I do the same for him on RnR & ToT.)


----------



## franandaj

Has our thread been hacked?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Has our thread been hacked?



Not anymore.  Looks like the post is gone.


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> Has our thread been hacked?





dgbg100106 said:


> Not anymore.  Looks like the post is gone.



Oh Man... I always miss the fun stuff!!  

How's everyones' weekends?  I took yesterday off from work & did a day-spa (my b-day gift to myself).  What a treat!!!  After they got done & I got my best dress on last night I looked (and felt) like a princess!!  
DH took me out for a great supper at a nicer restaurant.  Not a bad way to celebrate.


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Oh Man... I always miss the fun stuff!!
> 
> How's everyones' weekends?  I took yesterday off from work & did a day-spa (my b-day gift to myself).  What a treat!!!  After they got done & I got my best dress on last night I looked (and felt) like a princess!!
> DH took me out for a great supper at a nicer restaurant.  Not a bad way to celebrate.



That sounds wonderful!  I did something like that last month, it was great!  What were you celebrating?


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> Oh Man... I always miss the fun stuff!!
> 
> How's everyones' weekends?  I took yesterday off from work & did a day-spa (my b-day gift to myself).  What a treat!!!  After they got done & I got my best dress on last night I looked (and felt) like a princess!!
> DH took me out for a great supper at a nicer restaurant.  Not a bad way to celebrate.



We celebrated with Beer and Bacon festival in baltimore...  Great time was had by all...

Glad you enjoyed your Birthday gift to yourself....Those are always the best.


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> That sounds wonderful!  I did something like that last month, it was great!  What were you celebrating?



My 42nd Birthday.
It was a lot of fun.  I like to do that each year.  Not only is it fun, but I do think some things (like the facial) are really good for my skin, esp. considering some of those prior 42 years .  
Wrapping it in w/the fun stuff (hair, makeup, etc) makes it seem less like something I _have _to do.


Happy "Talk Like a Pirate Day" to everyone!


----------



## zima-cheryl

dgbg100106 said:


> We celebrated with Beer and Bacon festival in baltimore...  Great time was had by all...




Mmmmmm beer & bacon.  Two great tastes that go great together!!


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> My 42nd Birthday.
> It was a lot of fun.  I like to do that each year.  Not only is it fun, but I do think some things (like the facial) are really good for my skin, esp. considering some of those prior 42 years .
> Wrapping it in w/the fun stuff (hair, makeup, etc) makes it seem less like something I _have _to do.
> 
> 
> Happy "Talk Like a Pirate Day" to everyone!



Happy Belated....  Glad you had fun.


----------



## zima-cheryl

OMG.... I saw our ticker this morning & realized 8 days.
Then I realized our mead tasting & sunset cruise is being pushed to next Friday due to the weather here today, which means I won't have all day next Friday to get things ready.

Time for me to officially start freaking out...
  

Seriously, isn't it amazing how you plan & plan and wait & wait then it feels like all of a sudden, *bam *here it is.


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> OMG.... I saw our ticker this morning & realized 8 days.
> Then I realized our mead tasting & sunset cruise is being pushed to next Friday due to the weather here today, which means I won't have all day next Friday to get things ready.
> 
> Time for me to officially start freaking out...
> 
> 
> Seriously, isn't it amazing how you plan & plan and wait & wait then it feels like all of a sudden, *bam *here it is.



freak out time.....


----------



## EdgeOfGlory

Holla at this thread still going!!  I don't know if it turned into a debate or what but I'm not reading the whole thing.

Going with my girlfriend of 3 years in October.  I'm 33 and STILL child free (well, maybe someday) and we plan on having one kick **** time.


----------



## roumic

Also CF and a huge Disney fan. Personally, I find kids of the four legged variety far superior to their human counter parts. They can't be sassy, drive, go to college, etc.  And, they are always happy to see me when I get home.


----------



## CurlyJo224

roumic said:


> Also CF and a huge Disney fan. Personally, I find kids of the four legged variety far superior to their human counter parts. *They can't be sassy,* drive, go to college, etc.  And, they are always happy to see me when I get home.



My cat says differently. Loudly, at all hours, and often taking up half my desk while I'm trying to use it.


----------



## Alesia

roumic said:


> Also CF and a huge Disney fan. Personally, I find kids of the four legged variety far superior to their human counter parts. They can't be sassy, drive, go to college, etc.  And, they are always happy to see me when I get home.



You're lucky. My cat is _way_ more work than my kid.


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> OMG.... I saw our ticker this morning & realized 8 days.
> Then I realized our mead tasting & sunset cruise is being pushed to next Friday due to the weather here today, which means I won't have all day next Friday to get things ready.
> 
> Time for me to officially start freaking out...
> 
> 
> Seriously, isn't it amazing how you plan & plan and wait & wait then it feels like all of a sudden, *bam *here it is.



I know what you mean!  But I have 32 days until I leave, 34 until F&W and Disney!  You'll do fine.  Just do a little each day along the way.  It's F&W!  You'll have a blast!



EdgeOfGlory said:


> Holla at this thread still going!!  I don't know if it turned into a debate or what but I'm not reading the whole thing.
> 
> Going with my girlfriend of 3 years in October.  I'm 33 and STILL child free (well, maybe someday) and we plan on having one kick **** time.





roumic said:


> Also CF and a huge Disney fan. Personally, I find kids of the four legged variety far superior to their human counter parts. They can't be sassy, drive, go to college, etc.  And, they are always happy to see me when I get home.



Welcome!  I too prefer the four legged variety of kids.  EdgeOfGlory have a great time!  I'm going in October too!   :


----------



## zima-cheryl

roumic said:


> Also CF and a huge Disney fan. Personally, I find kids of the four legged variety far superior to their human counter parts. They can't be sassy, drive, go to college, etc.  And, they are always happy to see me when I get home.



Exhibit B - Miss Ginger (our dog) is the queen of sass!  
The older she gets, the worse it gets.  



CurlyJo224 said:


> My cat says differently. Loudly, at all hours, and often taking up half my desk while I'm trying to use it.



She leaves you half?  For a cat that is generous.


----------



## eiimimi

LOL at this thread.


----------



## Crystal33

Wow!! I need to do this. And to think Disney was for Kids!


----------



## franandaj

how's the packing/freaking going Cheryl?


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> how's the packing/freaking going Cheryl?



No waiting till the last minute.


----------



## zima-cheryl

We just made the final payment on our Miami trip!
(I know...nothing to do with Disney, but I'm just so excited.)

Santa is going to have to find us at our oceanside cabana on Christmas Day.


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> We just made the final payment on our Miami trip!
> (I know...nothing to do with Disney, but I'm just so excited.)
> 
> Santa is going to have to find us at our oceanside cabana on Christmas Day.



That is awesome, I know you will have a.wonderful time.


----------



## sewmess

Just had to share this:  
We just got back from our visit to WDW with my 28 yo neice.  One time, meeting up with us after something, she said, "You know what?  I am SOO glad we don't have any kids with us on this trip."  She had been watching some parents and families, noting the . . .challenges of dealing with children, strollers, etc.


----------



## CurlyJo224

sewmess said:


> Just had to share this:
> We just got back from our visit to WDW with my 28 yo neice.  One time, meeting up with us after something, she said, "You know what?  I am SOO glad we don't have any kids with us on this trip."  She had been watching some parents and families, noting the . . .challenges of dealing with children, strollers, etc.



Yeah, watching people travel with kids really makes you glad that you don't have to do that.


----------



## zima-cheryl

CurlyJo224 said:


> Yeah, watching people travel with kids really makes you glad that you don't have to do that.



Watching people with kids anytime makes me grateful to not have to deal with that.  

We were at a hockey game the other night & poor Mom, I don't think she saw 2 minutes of the game.  Between fetching food, bathroom trips, breaking up fights & cleaning up spills there is no way she enjoyed that game.  
I certainly wasn't blessed with even 1/10th the patience needed for that.


----------



## maddhatir

zima-cheryl said:


> Watching people with kids anytime makes me grateful to not have to deal with that.
> 
> We were at a hockey game the other night & poor Mom, I don't think she saw 2 minutes of the game.  Between fetching food, bathroom trips, breaking up fights & cleaning up spills there is no way she enjoyed that game.
> I certainly wasn't blessed with even 1/10th the patience needed for that.



Cheryl, I always wondered why parents bring their kids to sporting events. Maybe on a very rare occasion the child is truly interested, but for the most part- I highly doubt it. I used to watch parents getting up and down during Flyer's games- and I thought- "yup- looks like fun to me! NOT!" lol

Hopefully the seats were given to the parents and they did not have to pay out the nose just to get up and down during the entire game.


----------



## maddhatir

CurlyJo224 said:


> Yeah, watching people travel with kids really makes you glad that you don't have to do that.



When DH and I are out, I have to actually say, out loud, how happy I am we do not have kids (DH's usual response is either "you and me both" or "better them than us"..and then we snicker ) . 

When I am alone- I keep it to myself- but I am still thinking it LOL


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> When DH and I are out, I have to actually say, out loud, how happy I am we do not have kids (DH's usual response is either "you and me both" or "better them than us"..and then we snicker ) .
> 
> When I am alone- I keep it to myself- but I am still thinking it LOL



As someone who has dealt with a lot of kids and parents over the years, I can honestly say that (almost always) parents end up with the kind of kids they deserve.


----------



## maddhatir

Alesia said:


> As someone who has dealt with a lot of kids and parents over the years, I can honestly say that (almost always) parents end up with the kind of kids they deserve.



Oooooo- very wise Alesia- I like it


----------



## Alesia

maddhatir said:


> Oooooo- very wise Alesia- I like it



It makes sense when you think about it. Unless they're just born defective (which does occasionally happen,) if they're difficult, their parents made them that way. Usually through laziness or guilt.


----------



## HollysTiggers

My husband and I are childfree by choice, we have been together for almost 15 and are quite happy to stay that way.  We love going to Disneyland Paris just the 2 of us and go on all the rides (including the ones that people seem to think are more for the kids), plus I am young enough at heart to feel like a BIG kid inside when I am there anyway hehehe 

Nexy year will be our 7th visit there, I am looking forward to it already and we haven't even booke it yet


----------



## zima-cheryl

HollysTiggers said:


> My husband and I are childfree by choice, we have been together for almost 15 and are quite happy to stay that way.  We love going to Disneyland Paris just the 2 of us and go on all the rides (including the ones that people seem to think are more for the kids), plus I am young enough at heart to feel like a BIG kid inside when I am there anyway hehehe
> 
> Nexy year will be our 7th visit there, I am looking forward to it already and we haven't even booke it yet


----------



## dgbg100106

HollysTiggers said:


> My husband and I are childfree by choice, we have been together for almost 15 and are quite happy to stay that way.  We love going to Disneyland Paris just the 2 of us and go on all the rides (including the ones that people seem to think are more for the kids), plus I am young enough at heart to feel like a BIG kid inside when I am there anyway hehehe
> 
> Nexy year will be our 7th visit there, I am looking forward to it already and we haven't even booke it yet



Welcome....  My DH and I are childfree (together) but he has kids from a previous, but theya re grown and we too love going to Disney!


----------



## CynBeth

Happy Holidays!


----------



## dgbg100106

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## franandaj

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## CurlyJo224

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Gregawsk8

We are going in Feb of '12 without the kids for my wife's 30th birthday. We are so excited since we haven't been there without them since our honeymoon.


----------



## dgbg100106

Gregawsk8 said:


> We are going in Feb of '12 without the kids for my wife's 30th birthday. We are so excited since we haven't been there without them since our honeymoon.



You will have a wonderful time.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

Amy and I are 43, child free and Disney nuts or at least starting down that path.

Niether of us have been there before last year.  Now I am up to 4 times and she 3.  Also have a cruise/park visit planned for this year.  

Not sure if that is one or two visits 

Amy is a Tigger fan (he was "born" the same year both of us were) and I am a trouble maker fan, Chip & Dale and Stitch.  Also both of us are HM and World of Color (I know that is DL only) fans.

Jim


----------



## dgbg100106

Kilted Candyman said:


> Amy and I are 43, child free and Disney nuts or at least starting down that path.
> 
> Niether of us have been there before last year.  Now I am up to 4 times and she 3.  Also have a cruise/park visit planned for this year.
> 
> Not sure if that is one or two visits
> 
> Amy is a Tigger fan (he was "born" the same year both of us were) and I am a trouble maker fan, Chip & Dale and Stitch.  Also both of us are HM and World of Color (I know that is DL only) fans.
> 
> Jim


----------



## franandaj

Kilted Candyman said:


> Amy and I are 43, child free and Disney nuts or at least starting down that path.
> 
> Niether of us have been there before last year.  Now I am up to 4 times and she 3.  Also have a cruise/park visit planned for this year.
> 
> Not sure if that is one or two visits
> 
> Amy is a Tigger fan (he was "born" the same year both of us were) and I am a trouble maker fan, Chip & Dale and Stitch.  Also both of us are HM and World of Color (I know that is DL only) fans.
> 
> Jim



I am a Huge fan of WoC! Though I'm a local we bought into the VGC. I've only seen it twice from the viewing area, but when we stay over I've been lucky enough to get a room to view it and I've seen it numerous times from the balcony!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Where did we all go?

Just e-mailed our TA to book a trip next year for DH's birthday 

Right now my folks are back visiting us.  They were here a couple weeks ago on their way south & are stopping on their way back north now.  Tough being retired & spending a month in Florida.    I wish I had that problem

I have to say though, I never realized just how quiet we are.  Don't get me wrong, I don't mind them visiting.  I'm glad they are going & doing & enjoying their retirement, but boy is the addition of two people to the house noisy & busy & a little demanding.  I love having them but at the same time the first night they are going it is going to be nice to sit quietly & just read the paper without 57 questions & things to do.


----------



## CynBeth

Hi! I was also wondering where everyone disappeared to.  How is everyone?


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Where did we all go?
> 
> Just e-mailed our TA to book a trip next year for DH's birthday
> 
> Right now my folks are back visiting us.  They were here a couple weeks ago on their way south & are stopping on their way back north now.  Tough being retired & spending a month in Florida.    I wish I had that problem
> 
> I have to say though, I never realized just how quiet we are.  Don't get me wrong, I don't mind them visiting.  I'm glad they are going & doing & enjoying their retirement, but boy is the addition of two people to the house noisy & busy & a little demanding.  I love having them but at the same time the first night they are going it is going to be nice to sit quietly & just read the paper without 57 questions & things to do.



I know what you mean!  I am counting down until our May trip and it is starting to get so close!

Though I love when my parents come to visit they do put a strain on things here.  Wanting us to talk, and do things.  Luckily at night we can put on a movie and be basically silent for that!


----------



## Bunless

My parents have just bought a house in a retirement village north of Orlando.  Then my in-laws decided to do the same and move down the street from them.  Thank goodness with bought into DVC.  Now when we go visit we can do three days at one of the resorts for us-time. Three days with them, three days alone, three days with the other one.


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> Though I love when my parents come to visit they do put a strain on things here.  Wanting us to talk, and do things.  Luckily at night we can put on a movie and be basically silent for that!


I may have to steal that idea for next time they visit.  



Bunless said:


> My parents have just bought a house in a retirement village north of Orlando.  Then my in-laws decided to do the same and move down the street from them.  Thank goodness with bought into DVC.  Now when we go visit we can do three days at one of the resorts for us-time. Three days with them, three days alone, three days with the other one.


That is great that it works out so well for you with them both there.


----------



## BearcatsFan

How did I miss this thread?

Hello!  DH and I are 45 and 39, and CFBC.  We have always been lovers of all things Disney - went there on our honeymoon and many times before and since.  Planning another trip there this coming September and we can't wait!  

It will be our very first MNSSHP - busy hammering out ideas for costumes and planning ADRs.  Anyone else do MNSSHP and if so, did you do the whole couple costume thing or just to each his own?

Look forward to getting to know everyone here!


----------



## CurlyJo224

BearcatsFan said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> Hello!  DH and I are 45 and 39, and CFBC.  We have always been lovers of all things Disney - went there on our honeymoon and many times before and since.  Planning another trip there this coming September and we can't wait!
> 
> It will be our very first MNSSHP - busy hammering out ideas for costumes and planning ADRs.  Anyone else do MNSSHP and if so, did you do the whole couple costume thing or just to each his own?
> 
> Look forward to getting to know everyone here!



Oh yeah! DH and I always do MNSSHP! 

We've done the couple costume thing, but with my husband's build, it doesn't always work well. We were both pirates the first year, and that was fine. Two years ago, We went as Buzz Lightyear and Jessie from Toy Story. He wasn't too keen on the Buzz thing, but he was a good sport about it. His usual costume is his custom made Jedi Knight costume, and I go with either the pirate thing, or more recently my Jessie costume.

One thing that trips me up with costumes (literally) is that it's hard to find ladies' costumes that you can ride rides with. You've got either the long dresses, or more commonly, the little short Spencer's looking costumes, that I would not be comfortable in, especially at Disney. Hence, my usual pirate costume.

Edit: Whee! My 500th post, and it's about one of my favorite subjects on one of my favorite threads!


----------



## BearcatsFan

I have noticed that with the costumes.  Someone on another thread was asking me why didn't I want to go as "slutty Elmo" this year LOL    Seriously though, I can't find a single pre-made costume that covers all my parts enough for the Disney set!


----------



## zima-cheryl

BearcatsFan said:


> It will be our very first MNSSHP - busy hammering out ideas for costumes and planning ADRs.  Anyone else do MNSSHP and if so, did you do the whole couple costume thing or just to each his own?



We did our first MNSSHP last year & *loved *it!  Would go again in a heartbeat.

Our 'costumes' were t-shirts from cafe press.  Mine says "Cleverly disguised as a responsible adult".  I actually got a lot of comments & chuckles.
DH got on that had a zombie warning sticker on it.  We just couldn't see doing the whole costume thing.  And really it doesn't matter the crowd is a total mix so what ever you decide you'll fit right in.

I would suggest that you take the day off & relax.  Sleep in, have a nice lunch & maybe some pool time then head into the park around 4p.  That is when they started letting folks w/the party tix in (our party officially started @ 7p).  Crowds were thinning out so we got to ride everything we wanted, had time to get candy & see the 1st parade.  Unfortunately I ran out of steam before the end of the evening so we didn't stay for the 2nd one.  Next time we will know better & I'll either sleep late or get a nap before the party.

The parade is worth seeing.  Be sure to allow yourself time at the start of it to see the headless horseman & don't miss the grave diggers from the Haunted Mansion.  They were the best group in the parade I thought.


----------



## zima-cheryl

So did anyone else catch that Bistro de Paris added a kid's menu?
While never an age limit (like V&A's) the lack of a kid's menu sort of implied it.  I'm disappointed they added one.

We still plan to try it.  But I have lower expectations now than I did before.


----------



## BearcatsFan

zima-cheryl said:


> We did our first MNSSHP last year & *loved *it!  Would go again in a heartbeat.
> 
> Our 'costumes' were t-shirts from cafe press.  Mine says "Cleverly disguised as a responsible adult".  I actually got a lot of comments & chuckles.
> DH got on that had a zombie warning sticker on it.  We just couldn't see doing the whole costume thing.  And really it doesn't matter the crowd is a total mix so what ever you decide you'll fit right in.
> 
> I would suggest that you take the day off & relax.  Sleep in, have a nice lunch & maybe some pool time then head into the park around 4p.  That is when they started letting folks w/the party tix in (our party officially started @ 7p).  Crowds were thinning out so we got to ride everything we wanted, had time to get candy & see the 1st parade.  Unfortunately I ran out of steam before the end of the evening so we didn't stay for the 2nd one.  Next time we will know better & I'll either sleep late or get a nap before the party.
> 
> The parade is worth seeing.  Be sure to allow yourself time at the start of it to see the headless horseman & don't miss the grave diggers from the Haunted Mansion.  They were the best group in the parade I thought.



Thank you so much for all the great advice.  I had heard about the grave diggers but don't know what to expect.  We're so excited!


----------



## peachiepie

We're doing MNSSHP this year, still thinking about costumes though (halloween isn't very big over here)...thinking about going as Ghostbusters, but that's the only idea we've got at the moment!


----------



## mrcymbalplayer

Anyone out there remember the Disney Institute? (Now Saratoga Springs)
Now that was Disney for adults. I miss that place even now.


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrcymbalplayer said:


> Anyone out there remember the Disney Institute? (Now Saratoga Springs)
> Now that was Disney for adults. I miss that place even now.




We never had the opportunity to stay there.
I have to say our favorites to date have been Boardwalk & Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Both for different reasons.  

Next trip will be the Contemporary.  We are slowly working our way through all the different resorts.


----------



## CynBeth

The CR was the first ever resort I stayed in as a kid.  My husband and I are thinking about going in Dec 2013 and doing a split stay between CR and WL.


----------



## LillsnJills

Just joined the board after a few weeks of lurking. My partner (Jill, 36) and I (Lilly, 40) are CFBC and have been together for about nine years now. Of course, it's a bit easier for us to remain CFBC, but   

I've been a Disney "liker" for pretty much my whole life, visiting the World more times than I can count as a child (my parents were older and always wanted to spend the two week Christmas break in Florida). But we always stayed off site, and that was long before all the other parks sprung up. We're talking back in the day when you still had to have individual tickets for the rides.  It's easily been twenty years since I last visited. 

Jill, otoh... she's a Disney fanatic. While she's only been three or four times, she's all about every other aspect of the Disney universe. She last visited in 2007, when a friend of hers won a stay at AK at work, and took her along as her guest. Ever since that trip, she's been unable to stop thinking about it, and has been dying to go back. 

I've been hesitant, to say the least, if for no other reason than we ARE CFBC and my idea of a great vacation would not involve going to a Mecca of the under 10 set. But she finally convinced me, and we have our trip booked for this September, after all the kids are back in school, so there should be fewer around. 

We're staying at AK with free dining that we upgraded to DxDP and have ADRs set for Jiko, Bistro de Paris, Le Cellier and Fulton's Crab House, among others. Hopefully with them being 2 credits each at dinner, that too will mean fewer kids.


----------



## franandaj

LillsnJills said:


> Just joined the board after a few weeks of lurking. My partner (Jill, 36) and I (Lilly, 40) are CFBC and have been together for about nine years now. Of course, it's a bit easier for us to remain CFBC, but
> 
> I've been a Disney "liker" for pretty much my whole life, visiting the World more times than I can count as a child (my parents were older and always wanted to spend the two week Christmas break in Florida). But we always stayed off site, and that was long before all the other parks sprung up. We're talking back in the day when you still had to have individual tickets for the rides.  It's easily been twenty years since I last visited.
> 
> Jill, otoh... she's a Disney fanatic. While she's only been three or four times, she's all about every other aspect of the Disney universe. She last visited in 2007, when a friend of hers won a stay at AK at work, and took her along as her guest. Ever since that trip, she's been unable to stop thinking about it, and has been dying to go back.
> 
> I've been hesitant, to say the least, if for no other reason than we ARE CFBC and my idea of a great vacation would not involve going to a Mecca of the under 10 set. But she finally convinced me, and we have our trip booked for this September, after all the kids are back in school, so there should be fewer around.
> 
> We're staying at AK with free dining that we upgraded to DxDP and have ADRs set for Jiko, Bistro de Paris, Le Cellier and Fulton's Crab House, among others. Hopefully with them being 2 credits each at dinner, that too will mean fewer kids.



Welcome!    My partner and I are CF too, and as you say it IS easier!     We prefer to travel at times when there are less rugrats as well, but we also find that with our dining tastes and other preferences we rarely run into the kids, except of buses and on the rides.  We spend a lot of time doing the shows and not so exciting rides that don't draw the kids.

As I look back you are eating at a lot of signature restaurants, so yes there are less kids.  Also the more exotic (Jiko, Bistro, etc) you will find less kids as they hopefully don't offer chicken tenders!  

You'll have a great time, especially if you enjoy the adult beverages and locations where they serve those.  Again most are CF!  You might also consider some things like the wine tasting at the AKL and the culinary tour.  You must visit the Ditch for tequila tasting!

I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Welcome!    My partner and I are CF too, and as you say it IS easier!     We prefer to travel at times when there are less rugrats as well, but we also find that with our dining tastes and other preferences we rarely run into the kids, except of buses and on the rides.  We spend a lot of time doing the shows and not so exciting rides that don't draw the kids.
> 
> As I look back you are eating at a lot of signature restaurants, so yes there are less kids.  Also the more exotic (Jiko, Bistro, etc) you will find less kids as they hopefully don't offer chicken tenders!
> 
> You'll have a great time, especially if you enjoy the adult beverages and locations where they serve those.  Again most are CF!  You might also consider some things like the wine tasting at the AKL and the culinary tour.  You must visit the Ditch for tequila tasting!
> 
> I'm sure you will love it!



Alison that is describing David and I, CF and loving to travel when other children are in school and away from us,  We love to eat and drink and don't want the small one around us when we do...


----------



## zima-cheryl

LillsnJills said:


> But she finally convinced me, and we have our trip booked for this September, after all the kids are back in school, so there should be fewer around.



The other nice thing about traveling that time of year is in general the crowds are much lighter and usually there are deals that time of year (free dining, room discounts, etc) because they are trying to entice people into the resorts & parks.

Did you use a TA to book your trip?  If not you may want to since a good TA can be invaluable in helping track/apply new deals as they come out for you.  Or if you are super-organized & have the time you could monitor things & do it yourself.


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

LillsnJills said:


> Just joined the board after a few weeks of lurking. My partner (Jill, 36) and I (Lilly, 40) are CFBC and have been together for about nine years now. Of course, it's a bit easier for us to remain CFBC, but
> 
> I've been a Disney "liker" for pretty much my whole life, visiting the World more times than I can count as a child (my parents were older and always wanted to spend the two week Christmas break in Florida). But we always stayed off site, and that was long before all the other parks sprung up. We're talking back in the day when you still had to have individual tickets for the rides.  It's easily been twenty years since I last visited.
> 
> Jill, otoh... she's a Disney fanatic. While she's only been three or four times, she's all about every other aspect of the Disney universe. She last visited in 2007, when a friend of hers won a stay at AK at work, and took her along as her guest. Ever since that trip, she's been unable to stop thinking about it, and has been dying to go back.
> 
> I've been hesitant, to say the least, if for no other reason than we ARE CFBC and my idea of a great vacation would not involve going to a Mecca of the under 10 set. But she finally convinced me, and we have our trip booked for this September, after all the kids are back in school, so there should be fewer around.
> 
> We're staying at AK with free dining that we upgraded to DxDP and have ADRs set for Jiko, Bistro de Paris, Le Cellier and Fulton's Crab House, among others. Hopefully with them being 2 credits each at dinner, that too will mean fewer kids.





I know how you feel - your reason is the exact reason why me and my partner haven't been on a cruise yet.  

But to try to address some of your concerns.  My partner and I are also CFBC and have been together 13 years this October.  We always really liked Disney stuff and I had some of my best childhood vacations in the park, but we had not gone as adults.  Then we decided to go in 2009 and we had the MOST FANTASTIC TIME!  We have gone every year since (we even both have Disney tattoos now).  

Disney to me - while yes there are children around, is still a wonderful time for adults.  We rarely get annoyed by children (there have been a few instances) in the park, when we often get annoyed by the children at home.  Also, all of the places you've selected are heavy on the adult time.  But there is so much for adults to do - in addition to the parks, there's all sorts of things to do.  My partner and I enjoy some of the kiddy things - like character breakfasts and the Kim Possible missions, but we also always have afternoon tea and take some to sit and absorb the resort.  AKL is a fantastically beautiful resort.  We enjoyed just sitting watching the animals for hours.  BTW - Jiko was the best meal I've had on property yet!

We've never been in September, but any time school is in session is a great time to go.  OH! and you can always drink around EPCOT for a fun adult experience.

Let us here on the board know if you need any suggestions or help!  I know you'll have a great time!


----------



## LillsnJills

franandaj said:


> As I look back you are eating at a lot of signature restaurants, so yes there are less kids.  Also the more exotic (Jiko, Bistro, etc) you will find less kids as they hopefully don't offer chicken tenders!



Thanks for the welcome, FranandAJ! Yes, that's what we were hoping, that splurging on the signature places would give us a bit of peace and quiet to enjoy dinner and hopefully avoid a bunch of whining and screaming because kids are up past their bedtime and are extra tired from being dragged around the World all day. 



> You'll have a great time, especially if you enjoy the adult beverages and locations where they serve those.  Again most are CF!  You might also consider some things like the wine tasting at the AKL and the culinary tour.  You must visit the Ditch for tequila tasting!



Neither of us are big drinkers, tbh, though we very much enjoy wine, so even though we're on the DxDP, we'll pay oop to enjoy good wines with our meals nightly. And though I only occasionally drink beer (and she doesn't like it at all), I'm looking forward to trying some of the foreign offerings at Epcot (which is my favorite of the parks and where I'd probably spend most of my time, in World Showcase, given my choice).  The wine tasting at AKL sounds great, and we'll probably attend, unless we end up one of the other parks for the day.


----------



## LillsnJills

dgbg100106 said:


> Alison that is describing David and I, CF and loving to travel when other children are in school and away from us,  We love to eat and drink and don't want the small one around us when we do...



Yep, same here. I have nothing against children, per se, but if I'm trying to enjoy an upscale meal and a bottle of wine, I don't want the mood ruined by shrieking kids running around unattended/ignored by their parents.


----------



## LillsnJills

zima-cheryl said:


> The other nice thing about traveling that time of year is in general the crowds are much lighter and usually there are deals that time of year (free dining, room discounts, etc) because they are trying to entice people into the resorts & parks.
> 
> Did you use a TA to book your trip?  If not you may want to since a good TA can be invaluable in helping track/apply new deals as they come out for you.  Or if you are super-organized & have the time you could monitor things & do it yourself.



Oh, believe me, the lighter crowds are a key reason we're going in September. Jill researched crowds on a day by day basis and that's how we came up with the week we'll be going!

We didn't use a TA, but we keep an eye out for any new deals that come along. We were able to update our reservation to get the free dining that's just been offered (upgraded to the deluxe plan for less than $500). I'm pretty satisfied with the value of the trip and like the idea of not really having to worry about keeping on budget for the dining (wine and tips are oop, of course, but that's pretty doable).


----------



## LillsnJills

Darkfirewolfe said:


> I know how you feel - your reason is the exact reason why me and my partner haven't been on a cruise yet.
> 
> Disney to me - while yes there are children around, is still a wonderful time for adults.  We rarely get annoyed by children (there have been a few instances) in the park, when we often get annoyed by the children at home.  Also, all of the places you've selected are heavy on the adult time.  But there is so much for adults to do - in addition to the parks, there's all sorts of things to do.  My partner and I enjoy some of the kiddy things - like character breakfasts and the Kim Possible missions, but we also always have afternoon tea and take some to sit and absorb the resort.  AKL is a fantastically beautiful resort.  We enjoyed just sitting watching the animals for hours.  BTW - Jiko was the best meal I've had on property yet!
> 
> We've never been in September, but any time school is in session is a great time to go.  OH! and you can always drink around EPCOT for a fun adult experience.
> 
> Let us here on the board know if you need any suggestions or help!  I know you'll have a great time!



Yeah... I don't think I'd be willing to try the cruises. Being at a theme park is one thing, but trapped on a boat that's geared towards kids? Nope, can't do it.

But I agree, I think we'll be too focused on having our own good time to really let the kids that are around bother/annoy us. And even if they do, we can get away from them easily enough, and ultimately we don't have to take them back to the hotel with us 

We're both *really* looking forward to our dinner at Jiko. I've heard such amazing things about it, and she's been wanting to go since her last trip, when her friend didn't want to pay "that much" for a meal there. The only place I'd like to try even more than that would be V&A's but.... Yeah, not this trip


----------



## Bunless

I have to speak up for the cruises!!!

If you are child-free by choice, Disney Cruise is the way to go.  
I am serious!
Do late dining, hang out at the Cove Cafe and Pool and the adult entertainment options... and of course the gym and spa!  
There are hardly any kids to be seen when you do that.

The last two summers we've gone on a Holland America cruise, which is supposed to be the haven for the elderly.  Never once did I get in the pool it was so over run with kids.  Kids in the gym (why is your little darling in her dress and sandals on the treadmill while you laugh?), kids in the lounges.  

Disney knows how to keep kids and adults separate, believe me.


----------



## dgbg100106

We cruise twice a year and a lot of it depends on what time year you cruise.  If you cruise around spring break, you will be over run, but if you cruise between artful of school and thanksgiving there are hardle any children.  It is all about timing.


----------



## weeksid

My best friend and I are definitely disney "freaks" and are looking forward to our September trip.  The last time we went was in July and it was extremely hot and crowded.

It has been a comfort reading other posts that share my view of children in the parks.  It seems that they are getting more and more out of hand and the parents ignore their behavior.  I realize children will not always be angels but some sort of common courtesy would be nice.

We hope to stay at either the AKV or VWL villas.  Is it worth paying the extra price for a view when you are not in your room very much?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## franandaj

weeksid said:


> My best friend and I are definitely disney "freaks" and are looking forward to our September trip.  The last time we went was in July and it was extremely hot and crowded.
> 
> It has been a comfort reading other posts that share my view of children in the parks.  It seems that they are getting more and more out of hand and the parents ignore their behavior.  I realize children will not always be angels but some sort of common courtesy would be nice.
> 
> We hope to stay at either the AKV or VWL villas.  Is it worth paying the extra price for a view when you are not in your room very much?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.



From what I hear of the VWL, most rooms have a view of trees, so not much choice there.  I wouldn't bother staying at AKV if you don't plan on spending a lot of time in your room or the resort.  It's a little bit remote to get to most of the other parks besides AK.  Part of the true joy of staying there is spending time in your room watching the animals and enjoying the various viewing areas around the resort.  It's a great place to take a "no parks" vacation because there is enough to do without having to spring for park passes.

That being said, I am only three weeks and two days from my next visit to the AKV!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> From what I hear of the VWL, most rooms have a view of trees, so not much choice there.  I wouldn't bother staying at AKV if you don't plan on spending a lot of time in your room or the resort.  It's a little bit remote to get to most of the other parks besides AK.  Part of the true joy of staying there is spending time in your room watching the animals and enjoying the various viewing areas around the resort.  It's a great place to take a "no parks" vacation because there is enough to do without having to spring for park passes.
> 
> That being said, I am only three weeks and two days from my next visit to the AKV!


----------



## krichie

I'm planning a trip to WDW with my partner in Sept. 2013 for my birthday.  We don't have kids, and everyone always asks, "Why are you going for your 27th birthday?  That isn't a special birthday."  To which I reply, "I don't have kids, but I can still have fun!"  I've been to Disneyland five times (I'm from Washington, so it is closer), but I finally decided that I am going to treat myself to the experience of Disney World!  I can't wait


----------



## franandaj

We live close enough to DL for day trips, but we still love staying overnight and enjoy our trips to WDW.  We own DVC because we love to go there so much.  Believe me there is enough adult activities you will have a great time!


----------



## zima-cheryl

weeksid said:


> We hope to stay at either the AKV or VWL villas.  Is it worth paying the extra price for a view when you are not in your room very much?  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


We stayed at Animal Kingdom Lodge (I know a little different) several years ago & it is on our list of "Return To" resorts.  We loved having coffee on the room balcony & watching the animals in the morning.  We were at the parks a lot during the day, but did take advantage of the vieiwing areas, story tellers & fireplaces in the main lobby too.  The bar was nice & dining options are very good (Boma & Jiko).  Another big plus is the room size.  Even with just two of us, sometimes those few extra square feet make a big difference. 



krichie said:


> I'm planning a trip to WDW with my partner in Sept. 2013 for my birthday.  We don't have kids, and everyone always asks, "Why are you going for your 27th birthday?  That isn't a special birthday."  To which I reply, "I don't have kids, but I can still have fun!"  I've been to Disneyland five times (I'm from Washington, so it is closer), but I finally decided that I am going to treat myself to the experience of Disney World!  I can't wait


Hey, I'm a Sept. baby too  
I've spent several birthdays at WDW, it is a great place to celebrate. 

We went all out on my 40th, right down to the sparkly tiara DH got me for the day.  Epcot cast members were fantastic & totally played along/played it up with us that day.  
When you (or your travel agent) make your reservation make sure they note it is your birthday.  Any ADRs or extras you book, have them mark down your birthday.  And be sure to get a birthday pin when you are there.  If cast members know they will try to make it extra special.  You can't count on anything, but it usually happens.  May be as simple as a free cookie or bonus fast passes but all that extra magic adds up and makes for a wonderful birthday.


----------



## cbeeindisney

krichie said:


> I'm planning a trip to WDW with my partner in Sept. 2013 for my birthday.  We don't have kids, and everyone always asks, "Why are you going for your 27th birthday?  That isn't a special birthday."  To which I reply, "I don't have kids, but I can still have fun!"  I've been to Disneyland five times (I'm from Washington, so it is closer), but I finally decided that I am going to treat myself to the experience of Disney World!  I can't wait



My bf and I are going for his 27th bday in August, to which we got the same reply- who cares? Get in as much Disney time as possible, at any age!


----------



## krichie

zima-cheryl said:


> When you (or your travel agent) make your reservation make sure they note it is your birthday.  Any ADRs or extras you book, have them mark down your birthday.  And be sure to get a birthday pin when you are there.  If cast members know they will try to make it extra special.  You can't count on anything, but it usually happens.  May be as simple as a free cookie or bonus fast passes but all that extra magic adds up and makes for a wonderful birthday.



Thanks for the tips!  It is fun to get special treatment on your birthday, even if it something as small as a song 

We will be down there in early September - any tips about weather?  I anticipate it will still be quite hot and humid.


----------



## zima-cheryl

krichie said:


> Thanks for the tips!  It is fun to get special treatment on your birthday, even if it something as small as a song
> 
> We will be down there in early September - any tips about weather?  I anticipate it will still be quite hot and humid.



Yes - still hot that time of year, but not nearly as warm as July.  It will be shorts/light t-shirt weather.  Pack a swim suit, a dip in the pool will seem very refreshing some days.

It will most likely rain when you are there.  Usually those quick afternoon storms FLA is famous for, so some type of rain gear.  And a spair pair of shoes in case one pair gets wet. 

It is still hurricane season, so depending on your $$ outlay, flights, etc. you may want to look into travel insurance to help cover things should you either have trouble going or on the end of your trip getting home.

Check the weather before you go & you can adjust before leaving home cheaper than buying something on property.  I find weather channel on-line to be very reliable.


----------



## ccsmith312

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy this thread!  My husband and I are not CF by any means, but on days when my kids are making me crazy I come to this thread to live vicariously through all of you taking Disney trips alone. =). I can only dream...


----------



## JohnandKate

Between my guy and I we have 7 children.....we are going to Disney at the end of April....this will be my first time to Disney and I'm as excited as a little girl on Christmas Eve!!!!!


Kate


----------



## tattooed princess

krichie said:


> I'm planning a trip to WDW with my partner in Sept. 2013 for my birthday.  We don't have kids, and everyone always asks, "Why are you going for your 27th birthday?  That isn't a special birthday."  To which I reply, "I don't have kids, but I can still have fun!"  I've been to Disneyland five times (I'm from Washington, so it is closer), but I finally decided that I am going to treat myself to the experience of Disney World!  I can't wait



I'm going for my 37th birthday, so tell people that there's someone else weird out there! I love to travel on my birthday!

I haven't been in years and years - since I was 13 at least!  My husband has never been - if we had kids, he likely couldn't be one for his first Disney trip!


----------



## zima-cheryl

tattooed princess said:


> I'm going for my 37th birthday, so tell people that there's someone else weird out there! I love to travel on my birthday!



I don't think that is weird at all.  What is the point of having a birthday if you can't do something to make it special every year?


----------



## aiminator

I have also encountered some strange looks about going to Disney without children. There are so many things to Disney other than "kiddie rides." My brother agreed and joked saying it's best to go BEFORE you have kids that way there will be fewer bathroom breaks haha!

And besides we are bombarded by negative, horrible things in life and in the news... why not take some time to enjoy the bright side!


----------



## glaserjm

Hi all! DH and I are CF by choice as well, although we still consider ourselves fence-sitters for now. We will be embarking on our second trip w/ just the two of us for F&W in October. We've been one another adults-only trip with my parents and brother, and one trip w/ DH's immediate family (he has 11 siblings and 17 nieces and nephews!! ) 

I LOVED going to WDW with the little ones, taking them on rides, seeing their faces light up, getting to talk to them about all the amazing things, but even more than that I LOVED being able to turn them back over to mom/dad when the afternoon crabbiness started. 

Sure kids love Disney, but as an adult at WDW you can do all the same things as the kids and MORE!!!


----------



## justtobeme2

We are a CF couple by choice definitely (I'm 50 he's 43) and this will be our third Disney trip in 4 years. We love it as adults. We have had some issues during dining (HW&V) with children wailing and yelling, not crying, crying for real doesn't bother me as long as parents are trying to make the child feel better. But  parents not seeming to notice and even one parent got the hint when she saw everyone looking her way she looked up to her kid and said "I don't care, go ahead honey keep it up" (she was previously ignoring him). 

I will never forget that as long as live and people wonder why some places are becoming "child free" zones.


----------



## fairytinkerbell

So happy to find your post!  I just posted this question - how do fencesitters have fun anymore at WDW??


----------



## spritna

we are a CF non-drinking couple who just got back from the Kingdom.  Plenty to do as an adult.  We aren't much into the parades but do insist on fireworks.  MK has this little alley on Main Street that has a couple tables in the back.  Great place for some child-free peace and quiet to sit and people watch, eat some goodies from the bakery, and take in the Disney magic before Wishes.  Step out into the crowd at the last minute.  

And I agree with some of you........it really is annoying when asked why we go there without kids.    

We also love MNSSHP!!!!  Planning an October trip for next year and will do costumes this time.  Never have before.  I'm thinking Mary Poppins and DH will go as chimney sweep Bert.  Not sure though as I don't want to sweat my keester off in that long dress.  We always partake in the trick or treating though.  And be sure to leave mousekeeping a pile of sweets with our tip each morning!


----------



## zima-cheryl

fairytinkerbell said:


> So happy to find your post!  I just posted this question - how do fencesitters have fun anymore at WDW??



Start by booking "off season" and enjoy the lighter crowds & cheaper prices. 

Check out the extras you can do.  We loved the segway tour in Epcot.  I think next up for us might be the train tour.  It is a bit early in the day, but looks interesting.  We haven't brought ourselves to do a full day tour yet.

Enjoy the good food.  There are some good restaurants on property.  We are saving Victoria & Alberts for my 45th birthday .  There is Wolfgang Puck's place, Kat Cora has a place on the boardwalk and I think there is a steak house in the Swan or Dolpin.  We also like Ragalan Road, Coral Reef and Paradiso 37 (sit out on the deck if you go - lovely view!).

If you head over to Downtown Disney there is the Characters in Flight Balloon & La Nouba plus I heard they are putting in an upscale bowling alley.  

Time your trip to special events. Spritna mentioned MNSSHP and I have to second that.  Don't miss the parade -- we aren't parade people but the Headless Horseman & the Grave Diggers make it worth while!  
Food & Wine is a lot of fun and they also have many special tastings & events.  We did the dessert party last year & a tequila tasting both of which I would recommend.  They have the Flower & Garden festival in the spring, the Christmas Party and in the spring at downtown Disney is the Festival of Masters (art show).  

Finally just enjoy being able to go at your pace & do your own thing.  We rarely do rope drop, have no qualms with taking 1 1/2 hours in the middle of the day for a meal, and can ride what we want when we want.  Want to stay on the TTA for 3 loops, no problem.  With just two adults there is less contention about who can/will ride what, who wants to go/do what & working around nap time, tantrums and picky eaters.  So enjoy the parks stress free.


----------



## CynBeth

spritna said:


> we are a CF non-drinking couple who just got back from the Kingdom.  Plenty to do as an adult.
> 
> Hi!  We are also a non drinking couple without kids.  Do you have any pets?  We have a dog we adopted from our local SPCA.  We always have amazing trips.  We just went Thanksgiving Week and are hoping to go back in Dec 2013.


----------



## ER Nurse

Hi everyone! DH and I are CF by choice also and we have been to Disney many times. A couple of those trips we went with my brother, his wife and their 3 boys. Those trips were fun and we love seeing the kids experience the magic but our best trips were the ones where it was just me and the hubs.   So now our 10 year wedding anniversary is coming up in October and we are going for F&WF and staying at POFQ (we have never stayed at that resort before).  We are super excited and can't wait!!  There are always non-Disney people who make cooments like"why do you go to Disney if you don't have kids"?  I tell em it's much more fun as an adult but who cares what they think! We love it there!


----------



## CynBeth

ER Nurse said:


> Hi everyone! DH and I are CF by choice also and we have been to Disney many times. A couple of those trips we went with my brother, his wife and their 3 boys. Those trips were fun and we love seeing the kids experience the magic but our best trips were the ones where it was just me and the hubs.   So now our 10 year wedding anniversary is coming up in October and we are going for F&WF and staying at POFQ (we have never stayed at that resort before).  We are super excited and can't wait!!  There are always non-Disney people who make cooments like"why do you go to Disney if you don't have kids"?  I tell em it's much more fun as an adult but who cares what they think! We love it there!




We stayed at POFQ this past Thanksgiving and loved it!


----------



## queenofpainting

I have no plans to start a family for the next couple of years, but I do know a handful of people my age with children, so yes, consider me "child-free"! For now?

My BF has never been to Disney World, but I think we'll both have a lot of fun there together. And honestly, I plan to return regularly after I graduate from college. In ways, having a kid could be a burden in Disney because I can't see certain attractions unless I go by myself or have someone else watch my kid. And yes, WDW can certainly be romantic and great for adults!


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

CynBeth said:


> spritna said:
> 
> 
> 
> we are a CF non-drinking couple who just got back from the Kingdom.  Plenty to do as an adult.
> 
> Hi!  We are also a non drinking couple without kids.  Do you have any pets?  We have a dog we adopted from our local SPCA.  We always have amazing trips.  We just went Thanksgiving Week and are hoping to go back in Dec 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a non drinking couple here
Click to expand...


----------



## dgbg100106

ok I have to put out there that we are a drinking couple....  Just sayin...


----------



## HockeyKat

dgbg100106 said:


> ok I have to put out there that we are a drinking couple....  Just sayin...



I'll drink to that.


----------



## dgbg100106

I will in a little bit!   in about 11 minutes it will be 5 o'clock...


----------



## zima-cheryl

Count me in!  Cheers!


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> Count me in!  Cheers!


----------



## elishakaylen

Headed to Disney this Dec, just me and my bf. Will be my first trip as an "adult" haven't been since i was a kid, and he's only been once when he was very young. It will also be my 21st birthday, so gotta do something fun for that! Sticking to a low budget, but know its going to be amazing!


----------



## MrsDuck

Just joining it!

DFi and I are getting married this December at Walt Disney World and will probably remain child free for at least 5-7 years! 

We get to WDW about 5x a year!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Off topic, but I know you all will get a chuckle out of it too...

http://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2012/05/01


----------



## MrsMears

Hi everyone! We are also child free, a delightful life that we love!!!!  We've served our time as foster parents but I will tell you there is nothing better than never having to wake up to a crying child. Ok, there is one thing better, doing Disneyland without having to be the caregiver of a child. :::content sigh:::


----------



## shaqie1

We are CFBC and love WDW. We have been there too amny times to count. We are headed back in October for DH 35th bday @ F&WF. We have been together 11 years and have been two WDW more than that. Fortunately my parents are young empty nesters and will be headed down w/ us. We plan on hanging w/ them but also some romantic alone time. We also have different tastes in food so some of our ADR are separate. We are staying at AKV for the 1st time and this is my parents 1st time in a Deluxe so it should be awesome! I have a jam packed vacay planned! Hope we have some time to relax!lol


----------



## zima-cheryl

shaqie1 said:


> We plan on hanging w/ them but also some romantic alone time. We also have different tastes in food so some of our ADR are separate.



Smart - time apart is key to any vacation w/other people (family or friends)!

When we went w/our family we went so far as to stay in different resorts & meet up in the parks each morning.  A few hours of your own space keeps you sane.


----------



## elishakaylen

Going with my boyfriend in December for my 21st birthday! Wanting to do dinner somewhere fun and good on the night of my birthday. Any recomendations? Were thinking about somewhere at DD.

Also, wanting to plan something romantic one night. Any ideas??

On a budget also, so not expensive ideas, haha!


----------



## KingK12

maddhatir said:


> Anyone else out there??!
> 
> I am childfree by choice and a Disney FREAK!!
> 
> If anyone asks, "how you can enjoy Disney without kids?" I tell them, "obviously YOU are not doing it right!"
> 
> I have been to Disney about 16 times. 11 times it was just DH and I, and the other 5 were with BIL, SIL and the kids. I am SO looking forward to our next trip- ALONE!
> 
> All I have to say is, Disney is MUCH more enjoyable without kids- hands DOWN! Not only is it the "Happiest" place on earth- it is also the most "ROMANTIC"!



As far as I can tell there is absolutely nothing wrong with this picture!


----------



## MarlaSingersLaundry

Hi everyone!  I am so glad I found this thread!  DH, 38, and I, 34, are child free and love Disney World.  We have both traveled a lot, but Disney is our favorite place.  We went to Santa Fe last month for vaca.  Although it was nice and beautiful weather, we agreed we'd rather have gone to Disney.  I see that everyone here gets the "Why Disney if you don't have kids?" routine.  We just love it.  We know that we will have a great experience, great accommodations and the restaurants are unbelievable!   

Our next trip is in October for Food and Wine as well as MNSSHP.  Our first for both.  We are really looking forward to it.  So much so that I am searching for a cheap flight for a quick weekend trip!

We are considering the Backstage Magic Tour in October.  Has anyone ever taken it?


----------



## franandaj

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Hi everyone!  I am so glad I found this thread!  DH, 38, and I, 34, are child free and love Disney World.  We have both traveled a lot, but Disney is our favorite place.  We went to Santa Fe last month for vaca.  Although it was nice and beautiful weather, we agreed we'd rather have gone to Disney.  I see that everyone here gets the "Why Disney if you don't have kids?" routine.  We just love it.  We know that we will have a great experience, great accommodations and the restaurants are unbelievable!
> 
> Our next trip is in October for Food and Wine as well as MNSSHP.  Our first for both.  We are really looking forward to it.  So much so that I am searching for a cheap flight for a quick weekend trip!
> 
> We are considering the Backstage Magic Tour in October.  Has anyone ever taken it?



When are you going and where are you staying?  We are going October 10-20 starting at WWoHP at the Loews Royal Pacific going to the Beach Club for 4 nights and VWL for 3 nights.  We had to cancel our trip last year and our trip last week due to medical issues, so I am sooooo Jonesin for a trip to WDW.  We are lucky enough to live close to DL so I am not without Disney fix, but we rarely stay overnight for DLR visits when we do they are very short only 1-2 nights.  I can't wait until we get immersed in Disney for at least a week!  

I just love the whole staying on property and being immersed in the Disney magic!  I would do it here but my DP misses our cats too much to go away for that long!


----------



## zima-cheryl

elishakaylen said:


> Going with my boyfriend in December for my 21st birthday! Wanting to do dinner somewhere fun and good on the night of my birthday. Any recomendations? Were thinking about somewhere at DD.
> 
> Also, wanting to plan something romantic one night. Any ideas??
> 
> On a budget also, so not expensive ideas, haha!



At Downtown Disney we are partial to Paradiso 37.  If you can get an outside table it is a lovely view of the lake.
Ragalan Road is another of our favorites - amazing food!

For romantic, what about a carriage ride?  We did that at Fort Wilderness on our honeymoon (many years ago).  Had a small bottle of champagne & timed it so we could catch glimpses of the MK fireworks through the trees.


----------



## glaserjm

I've looked on the boards a bit, but have other CF people gone to MNSSHP? We're going to our first one this fall and although I'm anticipating it being a lot of children, I'm hoping there will be plenty of stuff to entertain me and DH (although since just the thought of going to a Halloween party at Mickey's house in costume is even appealing to us, I'm assuming we'll be fine!!)


----------



## zima-cheryl

glaserjm said:


> I've looked on the boards a bit, but have other CF people gone to MNSSHP? We're going to our first one this fall and although I'm anticipating it being a lot of children, I'm hoping there will be plenty of stuff to entertain me and DH (although since just the thought of going to a Halloween party at Mickey's house in costume is even appealing to us, I'm assuming we'll be fine!!)



We did our first MNSSHP last trip & can't wait to do another one!  

I know there were kids around, but honestly we don't even notice them 99% of the time.  Of course that isn't the party, that is all the time @ WDW for us, we are in our own little world 

Will you be entertained?  What do you like?  We collected candy, rode rides, took advantage of the extra photo spots and love, love, loved the parade!  I also loved the decorations & took tons of pictures.  Not being big show people we skipped the Halloween show & I don't do the loud noise, so fireworks were not a priority for us (my priority was actually being as far away from the noise as possible when they started  )

For costumes, nothing too racy or over the top (think 'family friendly').  That said we saw some amazing costumes.  We kept it simple.  Our costumes were t-shirts (mine read 'Cleverly disguised as a responsible adult.').  

I would suggest that you take the day off & relax at your resort.  Sleep in, enjoy the pool, have a nice lunch.  Then around 4p head to the park & get your wrist band (assuming they still do those).  4p is when they started letting party guests in the day we had ours.  You will have the cooler part of the afternoon & all evening to enjoy the park.  

Personally I would go back in a heartbeat (actually already planning it for our 2014 trip ).  If you have never been, I say go for it & give it a try.


----------



## glaserjm

zima-cheryl said:


> We did our first MNSSHP last trip & can't wait to do another one!
> 
> I know there were kids around, but honestly we don't even notice them 99% of the time.  Of course that isn't the party, that is all the time @ WDW for us, we are in our own little world
> 
> Will you be entertained?  What do you like?  We collected candy, rode rides, took advantage of the extra photo spots and love, love, loved the parade!  I also loved the decorations & took tons of pictures.  Not being big show people we skipped the Halloween show & I don't do the loud noise, so fireworks were not a priority for us (my priority was actually being as far away from the noise as possible when they started  )
> 
> For costumes, nothing too racy or over the top (think 'family friendly').  That said we saw some amazing costumes.  We kept it simple.  Our costumes were t-shirts (mine read 'Cleverly disguised as a responsible adult.').
> 
> I would suggest that you take the day off & relax at your resort.  Sleep in, enjoy the pool, have a nice lunch.  Then around 4p head to the park & get your wrist band (assuming they still do those).  4p is when they started letting party guests in the day we had ours.  You will have the cooler part of the afternoon & all evening to enjoy the park.
> 
> Personally I would go back in a heartbeat (actually already planning it for our 2014 trip ).  If you have never been, I say go for it & give it a try.



Thanks Cheryl! We bought our tickets today and are thinking up costume ideas as we speak. I don't do racy Halloween costumes, I hate that for a lot of women Halloween is just an excuse to dress trashy! So we will definitely be keeping it family friendly. I love creative costumes, so I can't wait to see what people come up with!

We are definitely doing a resort day and relaxing before heading to the party, I think it will be much more enjoyable if we aren't drained from being in another park earlier in the day.

This trip will also be our first F&W and I cannot wait!!


----------



## mkaccountant

Yay!  DH and I are not the only DINKS that love Disney!  

The one thing that frustrated me on our last trip was the other guests w/children at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  Hello - we paid extra for this event and I don't think you have a bracelet yet you try to push in front of us so your child can see - excuse me!  Sorry, I am still slightly irked almost 6 months later.  

We are planning to head back for the Christmas season this year, but we will *not* be going to the MVMCP for the reason above.  Slightly OT but, we are considering the Williamsburg Busch Garden's platinum passes which get us in to SeaWorld and Busch Garden's Tampa, anyone go to either of these at Christmas?  Thoughts?  TIA


----------



## zima-cheryl

mkaccountant said:


> The one thing that frustrated me on our last trip was the other guests w/children at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  Hello - we paid extra for this event and I don't think you have a bracelet yet you try to push in front of us so your child can see - excuse me!  Sorry, I am still slightly irked almost 6 months later.



Even if they had paid admission you have every right to be there too.
We just had to deal w/that this weekend & it is sooo frustrating!   
We were at the railroad museum in Baltimore & a family seemed to be touring at the same pace & on the same route we were.  Every time we got somewhere for a photo opp or chance to play, the kids came tearing in & crawling all over.  
Yes, you paid admission for your family, but so did we & if I want a pix of my husband or FIL in the engineers seat you need to wait your turn.  What gives now days?!?    When I was a kid, if I or my brothers tried that my parents would have made us wait our turns.  And if we did jump the line we had to appologize to the folks we cut off.


----------



## shaqie1

Good for you! DH is turning 35 and we will be celebrating at the F&WF. Can't wait. We are also CFBC and love everything WDW! Been there too many times to count. We are staying at AKV for the first time and we are so excited. Can't wait 145 days!


----------



## mkaccountant

zima-cheryl said:


> Yes, you paid admission for your family, but so did we & if I want a pix of my husband or FIL in the engineers seat you need to wait your turn.  What gives now days?!?    When I was a kid, if I or my brothers tried that my parents would have made us wait our turns.  And if we did jump the line we had to appologize to the folks we cut off.



I so understand, same thing happens when you want a picture with a character at WDW.  Some parents will stare at you like you are a lunatic when they realize you do not have a child.  To the parents who allow their children to run in front of adults, I want to ask if their parents allowed them to misbehave like that when they were kids.  Really are manners, etiquette, good behavior, whatever you want to call it not taught anymore?


----------



## cbeeindisney

elishakaylen said:


> Going with my boyfriend in December for my 21st birthday! Wanting to do dinner somewhere fun and good on the night of my birthday. Any recomendations? Were thinking about somewhere at DD.
> 
> Also, wanting to plan something romantic one night. Any ideas??
> 
> On a budget also, so not expensive ideas, haha!



I LOVE Raglan Road, live music, step-dancer, good beer, it's a great place to turn 21! 

I'm still trying to plan something romantic myself, so I'm no help there! DBF is turning 27 and I have no plans


----------



## zima-cheryl

More details on Food & Wine.

Talk about a great adult event.  We've had some amazing food at F&W in the past.  Last year we went to the dessert party & wow!  Bummed we will miss it this year.  

http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/...ne-festival-news-menu-items-events-and-chefs/


----------



## Artoo

Hi everyone! I'm very happy I found this thread. Anyway, I am child-free by choice and WILL remain that way. In fact, I'm not really a kid or baby person (I'm more of a dog and parrot-type person!). All my relatives (not my mom, but more like aunts and uncles) always balk at the fact that I'm not nuts over my cousin's 2 year old son and that I never want kids of my own, but to each their own, you know? I was married for a while, then divorced. I now realize that I'm probably never going to get married again (I just turned 34) and that really doesn't bother me. I never really lived my life for ME, I always put myself on the back burner for other people. Now I am back in school, taking charge of my life and am going to Disney World in January for my first solo trip!!!


----------



## mkaccountant

Artoo said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very happy I found this thread. Anyway, I am child-free by choice and WILL remain that way. In fact, I'm not really a kid or baby person (I'm more of a dog and parrot-type person!). All my relatives (not my mom, but more like aunts and uncles) always balk at the fact that I'm not nuts over my cousin's 2 year old son and that I never want kids of my own, but to each their own, you know? I was married for a while, then divorced. I now realize that I'm probably never going to get married again (I just turned 34) and that really doesn't bother me. I never really lived my life for ME, I always put myself on the back burner for other people. Now I am back in school, taking charge of my life and am going to Disney World in January for my first solo trip!!!



Good for you!   You will never regret your decisions for your future!  I totally agree with to each their own on the kids choice!  I am not saying I will never have children but that isn't in the plan right now.  I really get frustrated at my sister who thinks everyone needs to drop everything they are doing to see her kids!  I understand that her husband's family does that, but that isn't me.  I do not dislike kids, but a cat or dog can make you smile too.    Good luck in your studies!


----------



## glaserjm

I totally agree with the shopworn "drop everything for the kids". My parents were very involved with us but they also routinely took time to go out on their own and follow interests that they had prior to having children; it not only created two independent children, but taught me to respect them as people not just parents. The current climate to me seems to be that if children are not all consuming at all times and you're not constantly indulging their whims, than you're not doing it right...this may be one of the reasons that I am balking at having children (and one of the reasons I often take issue with the behavior of some children!)

Anyway, this thread seems to have become less active than it once was! Some of you founding posters need to help bring it back to life!


----------



## aiminator

MarlaSingersLaundry said:


> Hi everyone!  I am so glad I found this thread!  DH, 38, and I, 34, are child free and love Disney World.  We have both traveled a lot, but Disney is our favorite place.  We went to Santa Fe last month for vaca.  Although it was nice and beautiful weather, we agreed we'd rather have gone to Disney.  I see that everyone here gets the "Why Disney if you don't have kids?" routine.  We just love it.  We know that we will have a great experience, great accommodations and the restaurants are unbelievable!



I got the "there is no reason to go to Disney unless you have kids" response from a lot of people - some were a little more rude than that. I agree with you... I just love it. Great experience, great hotel, great food and ambiance!

To be completely honest... I was so excited to have my picture taken with Mickey and Minnie. The two characters really played it up for our adult-only photo. I was happy that Mickey and Minnie didn't act like we were two weirdos for wanting our pics taken with them ha ha. The photographer looked annoyed though and just snapped two quick pics. However Minnie pointed at the photographer and had her take another one of just the two of us. Minnie also stepped in to rearrange the photo - you could tell who was in charge of that photo-op!


----------



## mkaccountant

I am so glad I am not the only one who get's frustrated with parenting expectations now days, glaserjm!  My sister get's mad b/c she has lost friends over the years.  She cannot understand the reason of her turning them down every time they ask her to do something but do not ask her to bring her kids is the main cause.  I do not think she can be herself anymore.  I am glad your parents stayed true to themselves.

aiminator - I hate the "but you don't have kids" statement when we talk about going to Disney (yearly).  I personally think that most of the parks offer just as much if not more for adults!  I hope kids aren't drinking their way around the world  I <3 your experience with Minnie!  I so swoon when Aladin or a Prince (or the chef who came out to talk to us at Whispering Canyon Cafe about DH's allergies) call me "princess!"


----------



## franandaj

I had to laugh about the "kids drinking their way around the world" statement! 

I was so happy to hear that the Grand Mariner event will be back this year, just relocated to the Festival Center. I guess the whole Disney without kids being foreign must be a Disneyworld thing because there are tons of adult AP holders at Disneyland. At the Carsland preview there were tons of folks there without kids. There were kids there too, but the place wasn't over run with them. Maybe since there was a $50 surcharge on top of the AP to attend the event.


----------



## LillsnJills

mkaccountant said:


> Yay!  DH and I are not the only DINKS that love Disney!
> 
> The one thing that frustrated me on our last trip was the other guests w/children at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  Hello - we paid extra for this event and I don't think you have a bracelet yet you try to push in front of us so your child can see - excuse me!  Sorry, I am still slightly irked almost 6 months later.




Can't blame you at all for still being irked six months on - I'm irked now on your behalf!  That's one of the things I'm least looking forward to on our upcoming trip (my first as a fully fledged adult). I HATE when childed people act like their little brats have more of a right to a view just because they're a child and small. If you wanted to ensure a view for the shorties, then pay more for an event/get there early to get a spot up front. Don't think I'm going to yield my spot just because your kid can't see. My partner is petite and often has difficulty seeing over heads in a crowd, and no one yields a spot to her, nor would we expect them to.


----------



## Artoo

mkaccountant said:


> Good luck in your studies!



Thank you! Going back to school was a very big step for me and I'm so glad I did it!


----------



## CurlyJo224

zima-cheryl said:


> More details on Food & Wine.
> 
> Talk about a great adult event.  We've had some amazing food at F&W in the past.  Last year we went to the dessert party & wow!  Bummed we will miss it this year.
> 
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2012/...ne-festival-news-menu-items-events-and-chefs/



That Key Lime Wine sounds intriguing. And the Australian lamb chops with a mint pesto? I'll go for that!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Artoo said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very happy I found this thread. Anyway, I am child-free by choice and WILL remain that way. In fact, I'm not really a kid or baby person (I'm more of a dog and parrot-type person!). All my relatives (not my mom, but more like aunts and uncles) always balk at the fact that I'm not nuts over my cousin's 2 year old son and that I never want kids of my own, but to each their own, you know? I was married for a while, then divorced. I now realize that I'm probably never going to get married again (I just turned 34) and that really doesn't bother me. I never really lived my life for ME, I always put myself on the back burner for other people. Now I am back in school, taking charge of my life and am going to Disney World in January for my first solo trip!!!


Good For You!  
I give you a lot of credit for re-starting school like that!



CurlyJo224 said:


> That Key Lime Wine sounds intriguing. And the Australian lamb chops with a mint pesto? I'll go for that!


THey had a lamb chop last year too & it was great.  I think they do every year & just change up the preparation of it.  The mint pesto sounds very yummy!!


----------



## MartyM

zima-cheryl said:


> THey had a lamb chop last year too & it was great.  I think they do every year & just change up the preparation of it.  The mint pesto sounds very yummy!!



We really enjoyed the lamb as well last year!

Looking so forward to a week there in Oct/Nov.  I'm just hoping for low crowds.


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> THey had a lamb chop last year too & it was great.  I think they do every year & just change up the preparation of it.  The mint pesto sounds very yummy!!



I remember them for the last two years...  I know one year it was with Lemon oil and really good... Mint pesto sounds wonderful!


----------



## glaserjm

Just hearing all the talk about different items is making me wish we weren't still 4 months away from our trip! 

DH and I were talking last night about our plans for F&W and he said, "I can't believe I thought you were crazy to book a trip for October when we had just been in March and now I'm dreading having to wait another 4 months to go back, I just want to be there now. What have you done to me?"...mission accomplished.


----------



## mkaccountant

franandaj said:


> I had to laugh about the "kids drinking their way around the world" statement!
> 
> I was so happy to hear that the Grand Mariner event will be back this year, just relocated to the Festival Center. I guess the whole Disney without kids being foreign must be a Disneyworld thing because there are tons of adult AP holders at Disneyland. At the Carsland preview there were tons of folks there without kids. There were kids there too, but the place wasn't over run with them. Maybe since there was a $50 surcharge on top of the AP to attend the event.





Hmm, maybe I do need to plan a trip to Disneyland so we aren't outcasts!  hehe


----------



## mkaccountant

LillsnJills said:


> Can't blame you at all for still being irked six months on - I'm irked now on your behalf!  That's one of the things I'm least looking forward to on our upcoming trip (my first as a fully fledged adult). I HATE when childed people act like their little brats have more of a right to a view just because they're a child and small. If you wanted to ensure a view for the shorties, then pay more for an event/get there early to get a spot up front. Don't think I'm going to yield my spot just because your kid can't see. My partner is petite and often has difficulty seeing over heads in a crowd, and no one yields a spot to her, nor would we expect them to.



Love the "childed people," great way to describe some parents.  At times, we have an opposite effect with height. I am of average height, so do not cause much of a problem except for the childed people, but my husband is 6'5".  He says we would never have had the problem last year if he would be "average."  I disagree, because of the childed people, but he is a bit self conscience.


----------



## CruisingGoddess

Hi, everyone! DH and I are DINKs and it's good to see so many other childfree Disney lovers!

Disney has always been a big part of our lives. DH proposed to me in front of Sleeping Beauty's castle. We had our honeymoon at WDW + Disney Wonder.

Many people don't get our love of Disney since we don't have kids so glad to meet others like us!


----------



## zima-cheryl

CruisingGoddess said:


> Disney has always been a big part of our lives. DH proposed to me in front of Sleeping Beauty's castle. We had our honeymoon at WDW + Disney Wonder.



How romantic!


----------



## zima-cheryl

So did everyone know, there is a national Non-Parents day?
Why not, we have a day for everything else.  If we can have national flip-flop day & national cookie day, why not a day for us CF folks too?  

August 1st.  So any big plans to celebrate?  I actually did post it to our local CF group & am hoping someone knows of something cool going on that Wed. after work so we can meet up for the day.

Here is the wiki link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Alliance_for_Optional_Parenthood


----------



## Starshine

I know everyone on this thread will truly appreciate this one (and it made DH and I laugh like fools).  Earlier this week someone brought a new baby into the office to meet everyone.  People were oohing and aaahing and everyone wanted to hold said baby.  Except me.  I think they break way too easily and I have no idea what to do with them!!    Fast forward two days and someone brings in a new puppy.  NOW I'm the one that's thrilled!  (And I think I was even making all the same noises that they made over the baby).  

DH and I have decided that the only maternal instinct I have pertains to puppies and other furry critters.  Hmmm, maybe if babies had puppy breath and could be crate trained in a week or two I'd be more interested??


----------



## CynBeth

Starshine said:


> I know everyone on this thread will truly appreciate this one (and it made DH and I laugh like fools).  Earlier this week someone brought a new baby into the office to meet everyone.  People were oohing and aaahing and everyone wanted to hold said baby.  Except me.  I think they break way too easily and I have no idea what to do with them!!    Fast forward two days and someone brings in a new puppy.  NOW I'm the one that's thrilled!  (And I think I was even making all the same noises that they made over the baby).
> 
> DH and I have decided that the only maternal instinct I have pertains to puppies and other furry critters.  Hmmm, maybe if babies had puppy breath and could be crate trained in a week or two I'd be more interested??



You sound so much like me.  To be polite I see the babies people bring to the office but I love animals and want to pet every dog I see after asking if it's ok.  We have 1 dog we adopted and I would love another but she is too jealous.


----------



## franandaj

Yeah, I never did understand the fuss over babies. I wouldn't want to hold them for fear of leaking!

I am much more inclined to ooh and over a dog, but kitties are my biggest weakpoint.


----------



## LazyDaisy

Starshine said:


> I know everyone on this thread will truly appreciate this one (and it made DH and I laugh like fools).  Earlier this week someone brought a new baby into the office to meet everyone.  People were oohing and aaahing and everyone wanted to hold said baby.  Except me.  I think they break way too easily and I have no idea what to do with them!!    Fast forward two days and someone brings in a new puppy.  NOW I'm the one that's thrilled!  (And I think I was even making all the same noises that they made over the baby).



Thread crashing here...  Don't burn me at the stake, because I *do* have kids of my own.  BUT... I will totally agree with you.  I wouldn't go near a strange baby with a ten foot pole, much less ooh and aah over it.  Show me a puppy though... I will be all up in its face.  

Then again, I once had one of my son's therapists ask me why I didn't consider working as a preschool teacher, since I was "obviously so good with kids."  I told them I didn't like kids, especially toddlers.  Well, my own, yeah... but in general?  Other people's kids?  Nah.  (I *did* work in several animal related jobs though, and LOVED them!)


----------



## CurlyJo224

Did anyone see today's Dear Abby?

The letter writer and her husband didn't take a honeymoon when they first got married, choosing instead to save up for a trip to WDW on their 15th anniversary. Now that the trip is approaching, LW's sister in law has said that it's "silly" to go to WDW without kids, so why don't they take her son and his friend along. When the LW refuses, SIL calls her "childish and selfish."

IMO, selfish is expecting someone else to take your kid on their honeymoon.


----------



## franandaj

CurlyJo224 said:


> Did anyone see today's Dear Abby?
> 
> The letter writer and her husband didn't take a honeymoon when they first got married, choosing instead to save up for a trip to WDW on their 15th anniversary. Now that the trip is approaching, LW's sister in law has said that it's "silly" to go to WDW without kids, so why don't they take her son and his friend along. When the LW refuses, SIL calls her "childish and selfish."
> 
> IMO, selfish is expecting someone else to take your kid on their honeymoon.



Tell me that kids are required on a trip....I just booked a Flying Fish Dinner during Food & Wine with wine pairings and all the works.  Would I want to have to stash a kid during an event like that?  It's the times like these that make me happy that my sister did all the breeding for our family.  I have enough trouble with my partner being healthy enough to travel and enjoy things.  It's being able to book events like this with no worries other than, will she feel up to going?  That make it plenty worthwhile for me!


----------



## KarenRLongBeach

CruisingGoddess said:


> Hi, everyone! DH and I are DINKs and it's good to see so many other childfree Disney lovers!
> 
> Disney has always been a big part of our lives. DH proposed to me in front of Sleeping Beauty's castle. We had our honeymoon at WDW + Disney Wonder.
> 
> Many people don't get our love of Disney since we don't have kids so glad to meet others like us!



There are a lot of folks that love Disney and do not have children. If my sister and her husband could live in Disneyland they would


----------



## zima-cheryl

Starshine said:


> I Hmmm, maybe if babies had puppy breath and could be crate trained in a week or two I'd be more interested??


LOL!   



CynBeth said:


> ...I love animals and want to pet every dog I see after asking if it's ok.



Smart!!  Drives me crazy when I see people just walk up & start petting a dog without asking.  Then they wonder why they get snapped at 



CurlyJo224 said:


> Did anyone see today's Dear Abby?
> 
> The letter writer and her husband didn't take a honeymoon when they first got married, choosing instead to save up for a trip to WDW on their 15th anniversary. Now that the trip is approaching, LW's sister in law has said that it's "silly" to go to WDW without kids, so why don't they take her son and his friend along. When the LW refuses, SIL calls her "childish and selfish."
> 
> IMO, selfish is expecting someone else to take your kid on their honeymoon.


I saw that too.  My answer.... Sure, I'll take the kids if you pay.  1st class airfare, private limo to/from the airport, concierge level for two rooms (one for the couple & one for the kids) has to be at a delux (Poly maybe), couple suppers at V&A & maybe Bistro de Paris, segway tour & maybe one or two other tours, private fireworks viewing cruise (with food on the boat of course), spa day, delux meal plan w/the wine option for the week & delux park hopper tix, oh, and don't forget a day at one of the water parks in a private cabanna.  
Once they get there they can drop the kids at that kid station at the Poly during the day & get a Disney sitter to watch them every evening!  
Thanks SIL!


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Smart!!  Drives me crazy when I see people just walk up & start petting a dog without asking.  Then they wonder why they get snapped at
> 
> 
> I saw that too.  My answer.... Sure, I'll take the kids if you pay.  1st class airfare, private limo to/from the airport, concierge level for two rooms (one for the couple & one for the kids) has to be at a delux (Poly maybe), couple suppers at V&A & maybe Bistro de Paris, segway tour & maybe one or two other tours, private fireworks viewing cruise (with food on the boat of course), spa day, delux meal plan w/the wine option for the week & delux park hopper tix, oh, and don't forget a day at one of the water parks in a private cabanna.
> Once they get there they can drop the kids at that kid station at the Poly during the day & get a Disney sitter to watch them every evening!
> Thanks SIL!



That is an awesome plan!


----------



## MartyM

Starshine said:


> I know everyone on this thread will truly appreciate this one (and it made DH and I laugh like fools).  Earlier this week someone brought a new baby into the office to meet everyone.  People were oohing and aaahing and everyone wanted to hold said baby.  Except me.  I think they break way too easily and I have no idea what to do with them!!    Fast forward two days and someone brings in a new puppy.  NOW I'm the one that's thrilled!  (And I think I was even making all the same noises that they made over the baby).
> 
> DH and I have decided that the only maternal instinct I have pertains to puppies and other furry critters.  Hmmm, maybe if babies had puppy breath and could be crate trained in a week or two I'd be more interested??



Same here.  Babies snot, puke, p**p, pee.  Puppies?  AWWWWWWWW!


----------



## NightAngelX

Hi all!   DH and I are childless but not necessarily by choice we've been trying since we got married, but no worries on anything you say, I don't take offense. I definitely see the perks of being child free too.  I wanted to join this thread to follow all the fun things we can do that we can't with kids. 

This will be my FIRST trip to Disney!!  I always thought it would be silly to go without kids since I've been older and I always wanted to go as a kid. I even debated on signing up for the Disney internship each summer in college but always chickened out because I didn't want to go by myself.  

So on a whim I told DH we really needed a vacation since we hadn't been on a real one since our honeymoon back in 08.  We can't really afford it but DH said we could go anywhere I wanted.  I'm an adult I thought I should say something like Vegas or the Carribean or something but no all I could think of is I want to go to Disney World!  lol  This was last friday and now just yesterday I officially booked our trip!!!  

I look forward to 'meeting' everyone!!

Oh and we have a lab/shepard mix dog Ginger and two black kitties, Desi and Rev!   I need to add the to my sig...


----------



## zima-cheryl

NightAngelX said:


> This will be my FIRST trip to Disney!!



AWESOME!!   

Since this is your first trip, I will pass along some unsoliceted advice .   I'm sure others here have things I'm not thinking of too.  
1 -- Stay on park so you can use their transportation (yes it can be slower, but is better than fighting with getting lost if you haven't been there before).  Plus on park you get the advantages of extra magic hours, hotel concierge that can help you with reservations if you need & they have package delivery from the park stores back to your hotel so you don't have to carry stuff around w/you all day.

2 - Give yourself at least one day for each park.  Since you have never been don't try to squeeze two into one day.  If you go for 5 or more days then later in the week you could split two & go back for things you want to see, but don't rush yourself on your first visit.

3 - Don't try to do it all.  Even the WDW pros will tell you no one can do it all in one trip.  Grab a book (AAA has a deal on the Birnbaum Guide if you are a member) or do a little looking on line & each of you pick a couple things at each park that are "must do" then let the rest just sort of happen.  

4 - If you didn't I'd suggest using a TA (Travel Agent).  Again AAA has them or you can find WDW special TAs out there.  We use Magic for Less, but just google Disney & travel & you'll find several.  If you have a reservation already I believe they can pick it up & help you with it.  They will keep an eye out for deals & specials for you, can help you with booking other reservations & the WDW specialists usually can answer questions for you about things.  So if you want to know about a restaurant or resort or something at the parks if your TA hasn't someone in their office has been there/done that.  
A lot of people who have been numerous times prefer to do their own planning/booking, but for your first one having a pro in your corner may be helpful.

5 - Last, but most important, don't be afraid to stop for a nap (or what ever you need).  We used to believe we had to trudge thorugh & wring every moment out of our park time & the $$ we spent, even if we were miserable, tired & hungry.  Then someone pointed out, what is the value of miserable memories vs. the cost of time in the park compared to the value of happy memories to the cost of time in the park?  Yea - when they put it that way it made so much sense & now we usually have a mid-day nap or nice long lunch every day & haven't had to 'trudge' thorugh the park in forever.


----------



## NightAngelX

Awesome advice Zima!  It is welcomed!

We are staying for 5 days at a Disney resort.  Park hopper tickets.  Going to dedicate a day to each Mon-Thurs and then Friday will be our 'see what we missed and revisit faves' 
I booked my own reservation but did check with a few agents but they gave me the same deal I was getting and DH and I changed up dates at last minute (last week in Aug was a pain getting ADRs because of free dining. the week before was much more open). 
We are staying at AKL with their great 30% discount in a standard no view room but its a deluxe!  So excited.  However, DH put on his facebook he was going to Disney world and a friend contacted him about renting points.  We have til Thursday to cancel/change our reservations so I hope the guy gets back to him on the points.  I'm not sure if we should mess with that though so unless he gives us an amazing deal I doubt we'll do it.  Who knows. 

Thanks for the info on the books.  I've just been reading the official site, this site, all ears and mousesavers for information.  Oh and the Disney app on my phone (and a countdown lol).  I have totally thrown myself into planning this. I've wanted to go forever.  I asked DH if i will love it as much as i think I will (he has been there before) and he said 'You will want to curl up and never leave.'  So that makes me even more excited.  

Also thanks for the info on stopping for a rest.  I think what we plan to do is mornings in the park hitting rides early on and then in the afternoon going back to the resort and showering and changing and then going to dinner and then roaming around and maybe more rides/shows.  

QUESTION: Photography is one of my hobbies and I have a nice Nikon I want to take to the park with me.  I am unsure how 'safe' it would be to take it in the morning but plan to take it in the evening unless I can figure out a way to take it all day.  lol I might just use my phone too instead of screwing with my main camera. It has a decent camera.  Any photography geeks have any suggestions??


----------



## CruisingGoddess

Since people are generously giving advice, can anyone give me advice on Universal Orlando? DH and I have never been and would like to go for 1.5-2 days in December after our Disney cruise. Where do you think we should stay?


----------



## zima-cheryl

NightAngelX said:


> QUESTION: Photography is one of my hobbies and I have a nice Nikon I want to take to the park with me.  I am unsure how 'safe' it would be to take it in the morning but plan to take it in the evening unless I can figure out a way to take it all day.  lol I might just use my phone too instead of screwing with my main camera. It has a decent camera.  Any photography geeks have any suggestions??



They do have lockers you can rent at the park, but they are at the front of the park, so running back & forth would add some extra steps/time to your day.  I don't believe any of the rides have a place to securely leave things & if it is a really nice camera I wouldn't take a chance just leaving it.  That said, even on many 'fast' rides (Big Thunder, Splash) if you have it in a good case you can probably keep it with you no problem.  Exceptions would be things like Rock-N-Roller coaster or Everest.  And I don't ride those (queen of the chicken exit here  ) so I can't say how it might fare on a ride like that.



CruisingGoddess said:


> Since people are generously giving advice, can anyone give me advice on Universal Orlando? DH and I have never been and would like to go for 1.5-2 days in December after our Disney cruise. Where do you think we should stay?


Never been, but I thought someone told me if you stay at one of the Universal resorts you get some special pass that lets you go to the front of most lines.  Like an uber-fast pass.  So maybe that would be worth looking into?


----------



## NightAngelX

CruisingGoddess said:


> Since people are generously giving advice, can anyone give me advice on Universal Orlando? DH and I have never been and would like to go for 1.5-2 days in December after our Disney cruise. Where do you think we should stay?



I have no personal recs but I emailed the Dreams Unlimited travel agency (the ones who own this board) for a quote on our trip and it was the same as what I found online and I just have control issues so I ended up booking my own vacation, BUT they are award winning for Universal Studios so they may have some good advice for you.  Their link is at the very top of any of the webpages.  

zima-Thanks for the camera question.  I had one other person tell me if it was in the case it would be fine too.  So I guess I will have to decide.    I still have 48 days!


----------



## aiminator

NightAngelX said:


> QUESTION: Photography is one of my hobbies and I have a nice Nikon I want to take to the park with me.  I am unsure how 'safe' it would be to take it in the morning but plan to take it in the evening unless I can figure out a way to take it all day.  lol I might just use my phone too instead of screwing with my main camera. It has a decent camera.  Any photography geeks have any suggestions??



How big is your camera? Is it a DSLR? Would you be bringing a camera bag with multiple lenses? Do you plan on going on a lot of the rides? 

Your camera would be fine on rides like the teacups (i.e. tame rides) but I would not bring it on Rock n Rollercoster, Tower of Terror, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, etc. There is a small pouch on most rides that can hold a purse but I would be afraid the camera would fall out - and it probably isn't good to be jostled around.

Perhaps you can plan to ride the wild rides on a day or time you don't have your camera with you.

I left my nice DSLR camera at home during vacation and brought a small point-and-shoot camera instead. My boyfriend had an iPhone that he used to take pics and video. I really wanted to bring my camera but was also worried about carrying it around all day. 

In the end I was glad I didn't bring it - with the exception of the Wishes fireworks show - I really wish I got some nice shots of the fireworks. My little camera didn't do too well with the fireworks shots or most night shots for that matter. Next time I might bring my camera and devote one day to photography!


----------



## canopynut66

We meaning my sister and DBL are also Disney addicts and they have no kids by choice and mine grown and we love it and October 28---November 10 th will be our 65th trip and we find something new each trip. things do change some but there is always new things going on and also some that have been there and we may have missed and we never at a lack for something to do there.people say to us a lot "your going to WDW again" and we got so we just say yes why and then they have to come up with a reason or say oh just wondered and drop it. Now do not flame me for this as I do not say this -----but my sister does "leave the kids at home and see WDW for real now that's a vacation" she tells the girls she works with that all the time as they complain they get so tired down there chasing kids and husband just lays around..


----------



## JeanfromBNA

CruisingGoddess said:


> Since people are generously giving advice, can anyone give me advice on Universal Orlando? DH and I have never been and would like to go for 1.5-2 days in December after our Disney cruise. Where do you think we should stay?



I would stay on site at one of the three Universal resorts.  This will include Universal Express Pass, a Fastpass line for each of the most popular rides at both of the parks.  Staying at the resorts is very convenient.  The Portofino Bay and Hard Rock Hotel are located within walking distance or a leisurely boat ride of Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure and Citywalk.  Citywalk is similar to Downtown Disney.  We stayed at Portofino Bay, and thought it was lovely and quiet.   They had a very nice spa.  

As a Universal resort guest, you will also get an extra hour in the morning to explore the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  I recommend that you sleep in, and try WWOHP a couple hours before closing time.  Lines are shorter, and the WWOHP has a magical feeling to it at night.  

Dining in the parks is okay, with a couple of exceptions.  Try the Three Broomsticks for lunch or dinner, or the Hogs Head for a drink.  Listen carefully, and look around.  There is more magic around you than you realize. There is always a line for the butterbeer cart on the street.  You can get the same stuff from The Three Broomsticks, with a much shorter wait.  

The resorts and Citywalk offer several restaurants and bars for your enjoyment in the evening.  
+0

We took a town car to and from the airport, and did not rent a car at all during our UO stay.  It was simple and easy-peasy.


----------



## JeanfromBNA

NightAngelX said:


> Awesome advice Zima!  It is welcomed!
> 
> We are staying at AKL with their great 30% discount in a standard no view room but its a deluxe!  So excited.  However, DH put on his facebook he was going to Disney world and a friend contacted him about renting points.  We have til Thursday to cancel/change our reservations so I hope the guy gets back to him on the points.  I'm not sure if we should mess with that though so unless he gives us an amazing deal I doubt we'll do it.  Who knows.



Even if your room has an unremarkable view, views of the savannahs are all around the common areas.  Have you looked into the DVC club member section for information about renting points if you choose to do that?


----------



## NightAngelX

aiminator said:


> How big is your camera? Is it a DSLR? Would you be bringing a camera bag with multiple lenses? Do you plan on going on a lot of the rides?



Yeah its a nice DSLR Nikon D3000.  I think I will stick with my plan of no Nikon during the day when we do rides and then bring camera with me at night for dinner/fireworks.  My phone camera is decent in good light (which daytime would be) so it should be fine for pics during the day.  Thanks for the info!

Jean- Yes I looked into the points on the boards here.  Very helpful! But the guy never got back to my husband and unless he has an awesome discount for us I don't think we'll do it.  We got a Disney Visa for the 6 months no interest on our trip and if we use DVC points we would no longer have that deal.  I agree that just staying at AKL even without a view will be amazing. I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## BLTLDZ

franandaj said:


> Tell me that kids are required on a trip....I just booked a Flying Fish Dinner during Food & Wine with wine pairings and all the works.  Would I want to have to stash a kid during an event like that?  It's the times like these that make me happy that my sister did all the breeding for our family.  I have enough trouble with my partner being healthy enough to travel and enjoy things.  It's being able to book events like this with no worries other than, will she feel up to going?  That make it plenty worthwhile for me!



Hi 
Is this your first time doing the FF chef's tasting?  You will LOVE IT!!!  DH & I have done it three times   SO GOOD.


----------



## franandaj

KarenRLongBeach said:


> There are a lot of folks that love Disney and do not have children. If my sister and her husband could live in Disneyland they would



Sounds like my kind of people! Hello from Long Beach!



zima-cheryl said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Smart!!  Drives me crazy when I see people just walk up & start petting a dog without asking.  Then they wonder why they get snapped at
> 
> 
> I saw that too.  My answer.... Sure, I'll take the kids if you pay.  1st class airfare, private limo to/from the airport, concierge level for two rooms (one for the couple & one for the kids) has to be at a delux (Poly maybe), couple suppers at V&A & maybe Bistro de Paris, segway tour & maybe one or two other tours, private fireworks viewing cruise (with food on the boat of course), spa day, delux meal plan w/the wine option for the week & delux park hopper tix, oh, and don't forget a day at one of the water parks in a private cabanna.
> Once they get there they can drop the kids at that kid station at the Poly during the day & get a Disney sitter to watch them every evening!
> Thanks SIL!



I like that too! 



NightAngelX said:


> Awesome advice Zima!  It is welcomed!
> 
> We are staying for 5 days at a Disney resort.  Park hopper tickets.  Going to dedicate a day to each Mon-Thurs and then Friday will be our 'see what we missed and revisit faves'
> I booked my own reservation but did check with a few agents but they gave me the same deal I was getting and DH and I changed up dates at last minute (last week in Aug was a pain getting ADRs because of free dining. the week before was much more open).
> We are staying at AKL with their great 30% discount in a standard no view room but its a deluxe!  So excited.  However, DH put on his facebook he was going to Disney world and a friend contacted him about renting points.  We have til Thursday to cancel/change our reservations so I hope the guy gets back to him on the points.  I'm not sure if we should mess with that though so unless he gives us an amazing deal I doubt we'll do it.  Who knows.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the books.  I've just been reading the official site, this site, all ears and mousesavers for information.  Oh and the Disney app on my phone (and a countdown lol).  I have totally thrown myself into planning this. I've wanted to go forever.  I asked DH if i will love it as much as i think I will (he has been there before) and he said 'You will want to curl up and never leave.'  So that makes me even more excited.
> 
> Also thanks for the info on stopping for a rest.  I think what we plan to do is mornings in the park hitting rides early on and then in the afternoon going back to the resort and showering and changing and then going to dinner and then roaming around and maybe more rides/shows.
> 
> QUESTION: Photography is one of my hobbies and I have a nice Nikon I want to take to the park with me.  I am unsure how 'safe' it would be to take it in the morning but plan to take it in the evening unless I can figure out a way to take it all day.  lol I might just use my phone too instead of screwing with my main camera. It has a decent camera.  Any photography geeks have any suggestions??



Now that you say you are staying at AKL, that adds a whole nother dimension to the trip. You must spend some time at the various viewing areas at the resort. There is also a wine tasting on Wednesdays at 3PM for a small fee and every day at 4PM there is a culinary tour of Boma and Jiko. You get some samples of the food and some interesting information. You should check out the AKL lite thread on the resorts board, there are lots of friendly helpful people there. 

I would bring the camera. Unless you have a good substitute, if you are really into pictures, you will not be satisfied with less than stellar photos. As long as you have a decent case it should be fine, just be careful on water rides.



BLTLDZ said:


> Hi
> Is this your first time doing the FF chef's tasting?  You will LOVE IT!!!  DH & I have done it three times   SO GOOD.



Yes, this is our first FF tasting menu. We've done many at DLR restaurants, but our first at WDW. We've eaten there many times, and dined at the counter as well as the tables so I'm looking forward to thus dinner. Plus quite a few DIS friends will be there too!


----------



## BLTLDZ

[/QUOTE]Yes, this is our first FF tasting menu. We've done many at DLR restaurants, but our first at WDW. We've eaten there many times, and dined at the counter as well as the tables so I'm looking forward to thus dinner. Plus quite a few DIS friends will be there too![/QUOTE]

Well enjoy it all the same.  
We love eating there too!


----------



## CruisingGoddess

JeanfromBNA said:


> I would stay on site at one of the three Universal resorts.  This will include Universal Express Pass, a Fastpass line for each of the most popular rides at both of the parks.  Staying at the resorts is very convenient.  The Portofino Bay and Hard Rock Hotel are located within walking distance or a leisurely boat ride of Universal Studios Florida and Islands of Adventure and Citywalk.  Citywalk is similar to Downtown Disney.  We stayed at Portofino Bay, and thought it was lovely and quiet.   They had a very nice spa.
> 
> As a Universal resort guest, you will also get an extra hour in the morning to explore the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  I recommend that you sleep in, and try WWOHP a couple hours before closing time.  Lines are shorter, and the WWOHP has a magical feeling to it at night.
> 
> Dining in the parks is okay, with a couple of exceptions.  Try the Three Broomsticks for lunch or dinner, or the Hogs Head for a drink.  Listen carefully, and look around.  There is more magic around you than you realize. There is always a line for the butterbeer cart on the street.  You can get the same stuff from The Three Broomsticks, with a much shorter wait.
> 
> The resorts and Citywalk offer several restaurants and bars for your enjoyment in the evening.
> +0
> 
> We took a town car to and from the airport, and did not rent a car at all during our UO stay.  It was simple and easy-peasy.



Thank you! This was super helpful!


----------



## Robin K

I am the child when we go to Disney...
It's just mom and myself (36, 55). We always do a mother/daughter trip and the last 5 years have been to Disney! This Sept will be our 6th time. The people I work with always ask "again? didn't you do Disney last year?" I usually just say yes and leave it. They like the beach, mountains, camping whatever I like Disney...SO WHAT?
This will be our first stay at POFQ.  Anyone have any opinions on this resort?
We have 61 sleeps...


----------



## chloelovesdisney

POFQ is a great resort, you will love it. It's easy to get around, the bus service was excellent, nice pool and it was so pleasant to take the boat ride to DTD.  I wasn't crazy about the food court (it was fine for refilling mugs or getting a snack), but we'd just take the boat to DTD and go to Wolfgang Puck Express if we were hungry and at the resort.  Most of the time we ate a the parks anyway.


----------



## CynBeth

I just want to say that I think it's great you go on a trip with your Mom.  I am an only child and we lost my Dad when I was a teen so Mom and I are very close.  My husband and I go on at least 1 if not 2 vacations with her every year and the 3 of us have been to Disney a few times together.  We just went Thanksgiving Week and stayed at POFQ. We loved the resort.  The staff was wonderful and I loved how compact and quiet it was.  The bus service was great even the mornings we shared with POR and it seemed a short ride to all the parks.  We liked the boat to DTD.  One morning we chose to eat breakfast at POR and we had a few breakfasts at other resorts plus lunch and dinner were at parks so we did not experience the food court very much but the few breakfasts we had were ok.


----------



## marinadca

Hi  I figure I should introduce myself too. Me and my husband are 28 and are CFBC, but have 2 cats.

I decided that I wanted to go to Disney (my first trip as an adult and Steve's first in general) this June so we went for 4 days 2 weeks ago. At the same time that tropical storm Debbie came through. We still had a nice time, Victoria and Alberts for dinner the first time and Epcot the 2nd day where the rain held off. The 2nd day we were going to MK, and we went in the parkas but it was downpouring. We did get to do space mountain/splash mountain/thunder mountain and all the things in the futureland area we only lasted about 3 hours. We went back for dinner and fireworks were it poured even harder. Our last day was supposed to be pool day (Wilderness Lodge) but it was raining so hard we just sat around and read. We ended up paying a change fee with the airline to go home a few hours early.

So, being the brat I am I felt cheated on the trip. The day at MK and the expensive stay at the WL were ruined.

So, naturally I decided we're going back in October. So I booked us to go back on 10/26-10/29. We are "renting" points and staying Sarasota Springs Resort. I am pretty nervous about that, we are using "David's" so, hopefully that works out.

The "plan" (I know how that goes!) is for dinner at Saana Friday, Epcot Saturday/Sunday and then Chef Mickey's for 10:15 on Monday. I am a bit concerned that we'll be overshadowed by kids for the characters. One of my biggest regrets from the last trip was that I never got to see Mickey...so I am making sure it happens this time!

If you made it this far, thanks because this is insanely long. Steve loves to take photos and has the Canon version of you DSLR. He took it to Epcot and also had a backpack. We went on all the rides, for some he put it in the pack but it was totally fine. Not sure if I would do it at place with more roller coaster and fast rides though!

:


----------



## zima-cheryl

marinadca said:


> Hi  I figure I should introduce myself too. Me and my husband are 28 and are CFBC, but have 2 cats.
> 
> I decided that I wanted to go to Disney (my first trip as an adult and Steve's first in general) this June so we went for 4 days 2 weeks ago. At the same time that tropical storm Debbie came through. We still had a nice time, Victoria and Alberts for dinner the first time and Epcot the 2nd day where the rain held off. The 2nd day we were going to MK, and we went in the parkas but it was downpouring. We did get to do space mountain/splash mountain/thunder mountain and all the things in the futureland area we only lasted about 3 hours. We went back for dinner and fireworks were it poured even harder. Our last day was supposed to be pool day (Wilderness Lodge) but it was raining so hard we just sat around and read. We ended up paying a change fee with the airline to go home a few hours early.
> 
> So, being the brat I am I felt cheated on the trip. The day at MK and the expensive stay at the WL were ruined.
> 
> So, naturally I decided we're going back in October. So I booked us to go back on 10/26-10/29. We are "renting" points and staying Sarasota Springs Resort. I am pretty nervous about that, we are using "David's" so, hopefully that works out.
> 
> The "plan" (I know how that goes!) is for dinner at Saana Friday, Epcot Saturday/Sunday and then Chef Mickey's for 10:15 on Monday. I am a bit concerned that we'll be overshadowed by kids for the characters. One of my biggest regrets from the last trip was that I never got to see Mickey...so I am making sure it happens this time!
> 
> If you made it this far, thanks because this is insanely long. Steve loves to take photos and has the Canon version of you DSLR. He took it to Epcot and also had a backpack. We went on all the rides, for some he put it in the pack but it was totally fine. Not sure if I would do it at place with more roller coaster and fast rides though!
> 
> :



We have not done Chef Mickey's, but have done other character meals & if you let the handlers know you want time, you will get it.  We hardly ever miss Crystal Palace & I have gobs of pix w/Pooh & the gang.  The only character meal we've ever been disappointed in was Donald's breakfastasaurus (sp?) at AK.  The place is was too big, so no one (adult or kids)  gets any quality time w/anyone.  (They have moved to a new location since then, so I don't know if it is better or not?)

Unfortunately you found out the hard way about the rain.  Best advice I can share is check the forecast a few days before & have a plan B for days that look iffy.  I know it is frustrating when Mother Nature does that, but if you have an alt. plan it helps.

Lastly, to help with the cost thing, since it seems like you will be doing more trips have you weighed the price of a no exp. ticket or annual pass to the cost of regular park tix?  
Also, make sure you get signed up with the different Disney websites (movie club, Disney Insider e-mail, etc) and go request a vacation planning DVD.  I can't prove it, but it seems to me that the more times you get your name/address/e-mail into their system the more often you get discount offers or PINs from them.
Also, there is the Disney Visa card -- sometimes they have deals & they do have a Disney Dollar point reward system which you can spend at WDW.
And don't forget AAA if you have it -- sometimes they can get you discounts or deals.


----------



## marinadca

Thanks for the tips! I figure enough Grey Goose slushes and I can deal with rain in October. I have all the disney rain gear already! LOL


----------



## CynBeth

Welcome!  We just went Thanksgiving Week which was great.  We loved the magic of the holiday season so much we are planning to go back in early December 2013.  Eventually I would like to visit during the spring for the fliwer and garden festival and Halloween.


----------



## danijake

I'm childfree and loving it! 

I'm trying to plan our newest trip. My mom says she remembers going to Disney back in 2008, and it was very slow in May.

Has anyone been in May? Is it a slow/quieter time? Every time we've gone, it's been very busy, so I would love something much slower.

We're thinking of going the week after Mother's Day. The less strollers and screaming kids, the happier I'll be.


----------



## dgbg100106

danijake said:


> I'm childfree and loving it!
> 
> I'm trying to plan our newest trip. My mom says she remembers going to Disney back in 2008, and it was very slow in May.
> 
> Has anyone been in May? Is it a slow/quieter time? Every time we've gone, it's been very busy, so I would love something much slower.
> 
> We're thinking of going the week after Mother's Day. The less strollers and screaming kids, the happier I'll be.



With Memorial Day and Star Wars it can get crowded....  I was there last year in May and it was very HOT so I guess it just depends..


----------



## danijake

dgbg100106 said:


> With Memorial Day and Star Wars it can get crowded....  I was there last year in May and it was very HOT so I guess it just depends..



Well, we'd be going before Memorial Day weekend. Probably May 13-20.


----------



## dgbg100106

danijake said:


> Well, we'd be going before Memorial Day weekend. Probably May 13-20.



That is still graduation time, which is why we were there, one from college and one from HS and they wanted to go to WDW...

But you might get there and no one will be there...  Have you looked at the crowd estimates?


----------



## dgbg100106

Try this link


----------



## Alesia

easywdw.com has pretty reliable crowd estimates, you can see the calendar for may here.

The problem with going at slower times of the year (keep in mind that there really isn't a slow season anymore,) is that park hours will be shorter and more rides will be down for refurbishment.


----------



## Kidtcha

Great links to check out, thanks!


----------



## RobynPrincess

Hubby and I are CFBC, this coming trip will be my 11th and his 4th in as many years. We sometimes go alone ands sometimes bring our parents with us. This trip is for my hubbys 30th so his parents are coming and his parents friends. We're from the UK and are staying on site for a week, then cruise for 3 nights, then onsite for 2 nights, then a villa for all of us for 12 nights, until we get to the villa we will be just the 2 of us. Best of both worlds, alone time for us and then family time at the end of the trip


----------



## Tink1987

My DB and I are also CFBC. When we visited Orlando for our first trip in 2009, my DB was more interested in that OTHER park with the big green ride and superheroes. *rolls eyes* ;-)

However, after one single day in Epcot, he had come round to the Disney way of life! Yay! He loves the Mouse now and his all time favourite characters are Donald and Gaston. Yes, that's right a Disney villain is one of his favourite characters. 

We have been together for 8 years now and don't want children and aren't particularly bothered about being married. Sick of the questioning from people though - friends and family never stop asking us oh when are you getting married? When are you starting a family? The look of horror on their face when we shrug our shoulders and say we are happy just being together is a picture. Apparently your life is meaningless until you have a child. 

Thank you very much for letting me have the oppututnity to rant there.  

Now go pro-create!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Alesia said:


> easywdw.com has pretty reliable crowd estimates, you can see the calendar for may here.
> 
> The problem with going at slower times of the year (keep in mind that there really isn't a slow season anymore,) is that park hours will be shorter and more rides will be down for refurbishment.



Another option is TouringPlans.com.
That is who we use & well worth every cent.  If you subscribe to Deb Wills "Ears the Deal" e-newsletter occassionally they offer a discount on your subscription.  But even w/out a discount I renewed mine.  
The nice thing about Touring Plans is that they break it down to crowd by park by day, so you can gear your trip around events (like Star Wars weekend).

True, hours are reduced during "slow" times, but with less of a wait you can do more in fewer hours, so it sort of is a wash, in my opinion.  We usually do September, which is very low crowds & short hours, but never feel shortchanged on time in the parks/on the rides.


----------



## danijake

RobynPrincess said:


> Hubby and I are CFBC, this coming trip will be my 11th and his 4th in as many years. We sometimes go alone ands sometimes bring our parents with us. This trip is for my hubbys 30th so his parents are coming and his parents friends. We're from the UK and are staying on site for a week, then cruise for 3 nights, then onsite for 2 nights, then a villa for all of us for 12 nights, until we get to the villa we will be just the 2 of us. Best of both worlds, alone time for us and then family time at the end of the trip




Your trip sounds awesome!


----------



## danijake

Tink1987 said:


> My DB and I are also CFBC. When we visited Orlando for our first trip in 2009, my DB was more interested in that OTHER park with the big green ride and superheroes. *rolls eyes* ;-)
> 
> However, after one single day in Epcot, he had come round to the Disney way of life! Yay! He loves the Mouse now and his all time favourite characters are Donald and Gaston. Yes, that's right a Disney villain is one of his favourite characters.
> 
> We have been together for 8 years now and don't want children and aren't particularly bothered about being married. Sick of the questioning from people though - friends and family never stop asking us oh when are you getting married? When are you starting a family? The look of horror on their face when we shrug our shoulders and say we are happy just being together is a picture. Apparently your life is meaningless until you have a child.
> 
> Thank you very much for letting me have the oppututnity to rant there.
> 
> Now go pro-create!




nice to meet you!!


----------



## danijake

zima-cheryl said:


> Another option is TouringPlans.com.
> That is who we use & well worth every cent.  If you subscribe to Deb Wills "Ears the Deal" e-newsletter occassionally they offer a discount on your subscription.  But even w/out a discount I renewed mine.
> The nice thing about Touring Plans is that they break it down to crowd by park by day, so you can gear your trip around events (like Star Wars weekend).
> 
> True, hours are reduced during "slow" times, but with less of a wait you can do more in fewer hours, so it sort of is a wash, in my opinion.  We usually do September, which is very low crowds & short hours, but never feel shortchanged on time in the parks/on the rides.



Touring Plans is awesome. I just subscribed yesterday. Still debating between May & Sept 2013! Both seem like they are going to be TOO HOT.


----------



## Tink1987

danijake said:
			
		

> nice to meet you!!



Ditto


----------



## CruisingGoddess

I'm sure this has been discussed before somewhere in the previous 114 pages but what is your favorite WDW resort for adults and which one has the best pool for adults?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zima-cheryl

CruisingGoddess said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before somewhere in the previous 114 pages but what is your favorite WDW resort for adults and which one has the best pool for adults?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hmmm... what do you want in your resort?  We are not rope drop people.  We sleep in, hang out & wander to the parks anytime after 10am.  We also like better dining (cloth napkins please  ).  That said....

We loved AKL.  Couldn't beat having coffee on the balcony each morning & watching the animals .  Food options there are pretty good too, but you are pretty far out from most parks.

Boardwalk & the Swan we liked too.  Loved being that close to Epcot & all the activities & options on the boardwalk.  And the Swan had the quietest hotel room I've ever stayed in!!   For someone like me who has a tough time sleeping that is a huge plus!

Carribean Beach is the only moderate on our 'return to' list of resorts.  We hung out one day & napped in the beach hammocks.  The main pool bar was nice too.  We had a great bartender & met some nice folks there to hang out with one evening.  Another evening we sat out in a smoking area while DH had a cigar & we shared a bottle of wine.  From where we sat we could look out over the water & had a lovely, romantic evening.  

As for pools - the Poly has a nice one.  Bar right there, towel service, & they also have cabannas/chairs on the beach.  Hard to beat swimming in the pool with a view of the MK.  (That said the Poly didn't impress us.  Seemed old & worn.)

Carribean Beach the main pool was a zoo , but the quiet pool near our room was nice.  Clean, quiet & plenty of chairs.  We brought a cooler from our room with us for beverages so we didn't have to run back & forth.  Only down side is you had to go to the main pool for towels or bring from your room, the quiet pool didn't have towels there.  

We've not been, but Evidently Beach/Yacht club has the best pool on property.  So much so they actively monitor who is there to keep it to resort guests only.  I know most resorts say no pool hopping, but I've never seen them check.


----------



## CruisingGoddess

zima-cheryl said:


> Hmmm... what do you want in your resort?  We are not rope drop people.  We sleep in, hang out & wander to the parks anytime after 10am.  We also like better dining (cloth napkins please  ).  That said....
> 
> We loved AKL.  Couldn't beat having coffee on the balcony each morning & watching the animals .  Food options there are pretty good too, but you are pretty far out from most parks.
> 
> Boardwalk & the Swan we liked too.  Loved being that close to Epcot & all the activities & options on the boardwalk.  And the Swan had the quietest hotel room I've ever stayed in!!   For someone like me who has a tough time sleeping that is a huge plus!
> 
> Carribean Beach is the only moderate on our 'return to' list of resorts.  We hung out one day & napped in the beach hammocks.  The main pool bar was nice too.  We had a great bartender & met some nice folks there to hang out with one evening.  Another evening we sat out in a smoking area while DH had a cigar & we shared a bottle of wine.  From where we sat we could look out over the water & had a lovely, romantic evening.
> 
> As for pools - the Poly has a nice one.  Bar right there, towel service, & they also have cabannas/chairs on the beach.  Hard to beat swimming in the pool with a view of the MK.  (That said the Poly didn't impress us.  Seemed old & worn.)
> 
> Carribean Beach the main pool was a zoo , but the quiet pool near our room was nice.  Clean, quiet & plenty of chairs.  We brought a cooler from our room with us for beverages so we didn't have to run back & forth.  Only down side is you had to go to the main pool for towels or bring from your room, the quiet pool didn't have towels there.
> 
> We've not been, but Evidently Beach/Yacht club has the best pool on property.  So much so they actively monitor who is there to keep it to resort guests only.  I know most resorts say no pool hopping, but I've never seen them check.



Thanks so much! This is really helpful.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Just heard from our TA today that we have club level at the Contemporary for DH's birthday next February!  

He doesn't know it!  Should have seen his face at the price tag (he thinks it is the price for a regular room).  But he got over it quick enough... contemporary/monorail/Magic Kingdom, hard to say "no", plus what else are we going to do with our $$?  

I can't wait until we arrive & get whisked off to the club level.  He is going to be so suprised & happy!  It will be a most awesome birthday for him!


----------



## LillsnJills

Tink1987 said:


> Apparently your life is meaningless until you have a child.



This is one of my biggest pet peeves as a CFBC. Once upon a time I was married to a man. On the day before the wedding, I was getting my nails done and commented to the tech that it was for my wedding. The first thing out of her mouth was "Do you guys have kids yet?" I was like... really??

Then, several years after we were married, we were enjoying a family get together, and my MIL (his stepmother) took me aside and said "You know, we sort of expected that you would have been pregnant by now...." I told her she was expecting too much, since neither of us felt terribly compelled to have kids, ever (this was especially amusing to me given that I was his 2nd marriage and he was 20 years older than me at the time, and pushing 50 then. Guys don't usually START having kids at 50....)


----------



## CruisingGoddess

LillsnJills said:


> This is one of my biggest pet peeves as a CFBC. Once upon a time I was married to a man. On the day before the wedding, I was getting my nails done and commented to the tech that it was for my wedding. The first thing out of her mouth was "Do you guys have kids yet?" I was like... really??
> 
> Then, several years after we were married, we were enjoying a family get together, and my MIL (his stepmother) took me aside and said "You know, we sort of expected that you would have been pregnant by now...." I told her she was expecting too much, since neither of us felt terribly compelled to have kids, ever (this was especially amusing to me given that I was his 2nd marriage and he was 20 years older than me at the time, and pushing 50 then. Guys don't usually START having kids at 50....)



Tell em about it. I'm 33 and always get the "you'll change your mind" or "you'll regret it when you're older". Glad you know my husband and I better than we know ourselves! Not to mention the possiblity that we may regret it inthe future is great reason to have kids.


----------



## CurlyJo224

I'd rather regret not having kids, than have them and regret it.


----------



## MartyM

CurlyJo224 said:


> I'd rather regret not having kids, than have them and regret it.



DING DING!   We have a winner!!


My Yoga teacher once said to the class, when we were talking about kids, "I was never interested in dealing with the day-to-day of having kids, so I didn't think that it was a good idea.  I did realize later, though, that most people who have kids aren't interested in that either."


----------



## zima-cheryl

CurlyJo224 said:


> I'd rather regret not having kids, than have them and regret it.





On the very remote, off chance you wake up at 60 & decide you changed your mind you still have the option to adopt or become a foster parent.  Once you have a kid there really is no sending it back.  How horrible for you & the kid to have to live like that for 15 - 20 years.


----------



## marinadca

CurlyJo224 said:


> I'd rather regret not having kids, than have them and regret it.




Yes!!!

I constantly get the "you'll change your mind"...and since I am 28 and we've been married for 5 years, I get it a lot. I have known since was about 12/13 that I do not want children. If I happen to change my mind once it is "too late" to have one, there are things I could do to have children in my life. However, they cannot be returned. I think way too many people have kids because that is what one "should" do, or its what happens after you get married. Its unacceptable to say you dont like having kids once you've had them...but I am sure a lot more people are unhappy with their choice then are willing to admit.


----------



## danijake

marinadca said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> I constantly get the "you'll change your mind"...and since I am 28 and we've been married for 5 years, I get it a lot. I have known since was about 12/13 that I do not want children. If I happen to change my mind once it is "too late" to have one, there are things I could do to have children in my life. However, they cannot be returned. I think way too many people have kids because that is what one "should" do, or its what happens after you get married. Its unacceptable to say you dont like having kids once you've had them...but I am sure a lot more people are unhappy with their choice then are willing to admit.



I completely agree with you. Many people have children because that's just what you do. For me personally, I figured I'd have kids, and I talked with my husband about it a few times before and after we got married. I started to really think about it, and the more I did, the less I wanted to have children. My mother is currently raising my 14 year old sister, and I've seen a lot that I do not want to go through or think about. Not only do I not want to go through pregnancy or the infant years, but I don't want to go through dealing with schools, bullies, etc. I can't even keep up with my sister in her friends. One minute she's fighting with this girl, then the next minute they're BFFs. No thank you!  

I could go on talking about this forever! I'm just happy to know there are others that feel the same way.


----------



## CurlyJo224

MartyM said:


> DING DING!   We have a winner!!
> 
> 
> My Yoga teacher once said to the class, when we were talking about kids, "I was never interested in dealing with the day-to-day of having kids, so I didn't think that it was a good idea.  I did realize later, though, that most people who have kids aren't interested in that either."



I had an interesting realization a couple of days ago at my retail job. 

There was a mom of two young boys who sounded like she was at the end of her rope. They were squabbling, and making enough noise that she was having trouble finding what she needed (and I was having trouble finding what was left of my sanity). 

I thought to myself, 'And people think I want to do this?' And then it occurred to me that to the people who tell us, "You'll change your mind," or "It's different when it's your own," or things like that, all of that is worth it. It's a completely foreign concept to these people that to us, it's not necessarily worth it. And they just can't fathom that.


----------



## Queen-Bee

I also get the 'you'll be sorry' speech from people who think they know me better than i know myself.

Im not saying we wont have kids at some point, and while we're both pushing 30  and everyone is telling me time is running out.... we're enjoying it just being us 2... we dont love each other any less because we dont have children.

we lasted 10 years without kids, and thoroughly enjoyed every moment and especially the lay ins on a Sunday morning!


----------



## dgbg100106

CurlyJo224 said:


> I had an interesting realization a couple of days ago at my retail job.
> 
> There was a mom of two young boys who sounded like she was at the end of her rope. They were squabbling, and making enough noise that she was having trouble finding what she needed (and I was having trouble finding what was left of my sanity).
> 
> I thought to myself, 'And people think I want to do this?' And then it occurred to me that to the people who tell us, "You'll change your mind," or "It's different when it's your own," or things like that, all of that is worth it. It's a completely foreign concept to these people that to us, it's not necessarily worth it. And they just can't fathom that.



I can honestly say that I am 40 years old and husband is 50, we enjoy doing what we want, we want, and not having to worry about children and how to juggle all that goes with it.

We have friends and family that have children, we are god parents, we love kids, we just did not want to give up our lifestyle. 

Some people just don't get it, and think we are selfish for not having kids.

To me, it would have been selfish to have them and not cherish them.

To each his own and I wish people would butt out of our business.  One nice thing is we are finally getting old enough that people stop asking, and now have moved on to the adoption route.


----------



## LaurenM

We do have a 2 year old, but we choose NOT to bring him to Disney. Most people I know get all huffy and puffy when I tell them that we are planning another Disney trip and we are not taking him with us. 

I feel that Disney is a special place for both the DH and myself and we enjoy being just to two of us. we got married on Luau Beach in October and he was there with us. But, he did not go into the parks (he stayed with the in-laws)

Are we really horrible for not taking our child with us? We will take him and his future siblings with us when they are older.


----------



## marinadca

LaurenM said:


> We do have a 2 year old, but we choose NOT to bring him to Disney. Most people I know get all huffy and puffy when I tell them that we are planning another Disney trip and we are not taking him with us.
> 
> I feel that Disney is a special place for both the DH and myself and we enjoy being just to two of us. we got married on Luau Beach in October and he was there with us. But, he did not go into the parks (he stayed with the in-laws)
> 
> Are we really horrible for not taking our child with us? We will take him and his future siblings with us when they are older.



Not horrible at all! At 2 years old taking him would be more for your benefit than his. He wont remember....and wont be able to eat/do/etc a lot of things. I think its a much better idea to make your kid's first trip on he can remember.


----------



## franandaj

CurlyJo224 said:


> I had an interesting realization a couple of days ago at my retail job.
> 
> There was a mom of two young boys who sounded like she was at the end of her rope. They were squabbling, and making enough noise that she was having trouble finding what she needed (and I was having trouble finding what was left of my sanity).
> 
> I thought to myself, 'And people think I want to do this?' And then it occurred to me that to the people who tell us, "You'll change your mind," or "It's different when it's your own," or things like that, all of that is worth it. *It's a completely foreign concept to these people that to us, it's not necessarily worth it. And they just can't fathom that.*



You're totally right!  I never understood how my baby was going to have diaper changes, because I was certainly not going to do it!  I can't even scoop the cat boxes!  That's Fran's responsibility.  I can't even imagine what would make having children worth it to me.  I don't need to deal with all the other stuff discussed, bullies, keeping them off drugs, raising them with good morals.  Heck I don't have time for stuff dealing with medical issues with my partner, much less a kid!



dgbg100106 said:


> I can honestly say that I am 40 years old and husband is 50, we enjoy doing what we want, we want, and not having to worry about children and how to juggle all that goes with it.
> 
> We have friends and family that have children, we are god parents, we love kids, we just did not want to give up our lifestyle.
> 
> Some people just don't get it, and think we are selfish for not having kids.
> 
> To me, it would have been selfish to have them and not cherish them.
> 
> To each his own and I wish people would butt out of our business.  One nice thing is we are finally getting old enough that people stop asking, and now have moved on to the adoption route.



Brandi you are right!  We are there with you.  And if anyone asked us why we don't have kids I could always say, "Fran's been fixed, how could she get me pregnant?"


----------



## CurlyJo224

franandaj said:


> You're totally right!  I never understood how my baby was going to have diaper changes, because I was certainly not going to do it!  I can't even scoop the cat boxes!  That's Fran's responsibility.  I can't even imagine what would make having children worth it to me.  I don't need to deal with all the other stuff discussed, bullies, keeping them off drugs, raising them with good morals.  Heck I don't have time for stuff dealing with medical issues with my partner, much less a kid!



I have a longhaired cat, and I can barely deal with her hairballs. I'd never be able to deal with a sick kid.


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> And if anyone asked us why we don't have kids I could always say, "Fran's been fixed, how could she get me pregnant?"




Love it, may have to steal that one!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Brandi you are right!  We are there with you.  And if anyone asked us why we don't have kids I could always say, "Fran's been fixed, how could she get me pregnant?"



Ok this was a great quote to get my day moving better.... 


And David has been fixed... So how could he get me pregnant!


----------



## CruisingGoddess

I need some AKL childfree advice. We're thinking of staying at AKL for 1 night after a DCL cruise. We won't be going to the parks at all, just DTD, Boardwalk, hanging out at AKL's pool, and watching animals.

I need help picking which room to get. Here's my choices:

Animal Kingdom Lodge: Arusha View
Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo or Kidani: Savannah View Studio +$11.56

Which room would you recommend? It seems like Kidani is a bit "far" from the action? We certainly don't need the extra space of a studio but for $11.56 more, it sure doesn't hurt but I want to make sure there are no disadvantages with doing a villa.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dgbg100106

CruisingGoddess said:


> I need some AKL childfree advice. We're thinking of staying at AKL for 1 night after a DCL cruise. We won't be going to the parks at all, just DTD, Boardwalk, hanging out at AKL's pool, and watching animals.
> 
> I need help picking which room to get. Here's my choices:
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge: Arusha View
> Animal Kingdom Villas - Jambo or Kidani: Savannah View Studio +$11.56
> 
> Which room would you recommend? It seems like Kidani is a bit "far" from the action? We certainly don't need the extra space of a studio but for $11.56 more, it sure doesn't hurt but I want to make sure there are no disadvantages with doing a villa.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My DH and I stay at Jambo House in the Villas and love it...


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> My DH and I stay at Jambo House in the Villas and love it...



You two get a one bedroom though right?

I like the Villas over a hotel room because you get a microwave and mini fridge.


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> You two get a one bedroom though right?
> 
> I like the Villas over a hotel room because you get a microwave and mini fridge.



We have always gotten a one bedroom, but our friends this last time got a Studio...

I like the one bedroom for us..


----------



## MapleGirl

CurlyJo224 said:


> I have a longhaired cat, and I can barely deal with her hairballs. I'd never be able to deal with a sick kid.



Yes.  I wouldn't want to deal with a sick whiny kid.  I just don't like kids (and I don't think that makes me a bad person).  I think they are loud, messy and irritating and they give me migraines.  However, it's the entitled parents that really tick me off.  I just want to tell them to get over themselves and control their little snowflakes.  Ugh.  So not my thing.  The world needs less people, not more.  I dream of a day when it is considered out of style and socially irresponsible to have children.  When people ask me when DH and I are having kids I smile politely and tell them we are happy being a duo.  People don't usually push.

We're headed to WDW in October to celebrate my 30th birthday.  I am so excited!!!  It will be a short trip (just 3 nights) but we'll be there for the Epcot Food and Wine Festival and MNSSHP.  I'm also looking forward to getting some Epcot 30th Anniversary merch.  Huzzah for DINKS!


----------



## zima-cheryl

So next Wednesday (8/1) is national non-parents day.

Our local 'Couples Without Kids' group is going out for supper at a very nice 
local place to celebrate.  I called today for our reservation & the girl asked if the group was celebrating anything, so I told her yes & what. 
To her credit, she just said, that's great, we'll note you are a meetup group celebrating that night & see you next Wednesday.... she never skipped a beat.


----------



## danijake

zima-cheryl said:


> So next Wednesday (8/1) is national non-parents day.
> 
> Our local 'Couples Without Kids' group is going out for supper at a very nice
> local place to celebrate.  I called today for our reservation & the girl asked if the group was celebrating anything, so I told her yes & what.
> To her credit, she just said, that's great, we'll note you are a meetup group celebrating that night & see you next Wednesday.... she never skipped a beat.



Wish there was a similar group by me!


----------



## zima-cheryl

danijake said:


> Wish there was a similar group by me!



We found ours on meetup.com
The closest of the franchised No Kidding Groups is a bit farther than we want to be driving, at least after work during the week.

I also just found a new web group called DINKLife.  I'm hoping to find some folks on that site that may be in our area too.

I know it is tough, but worst case you could always start your own meetup group & see if there is any interest in your area.


----------



## chloe4ever

Getting ready for my upcoming trip (10 days till we leave!!!). 

My boyfriend and myself are in our 30's and child free. We will be meeting up with my sister, her two little girls (7 and 8) and her husband. 

One of the biggest reasons for not wanting kids is my inability to deal with the whole "kid-centric" culture of today's society and how kids are currently raised. I don't believe in catering to kids, putting kids above my relationship and my boyfriend and talking about kids 24/7. Being with my sister and her mom friends made me want to pull my hair out. I just cannot deal with modern mothers. They talk about their kids ALL THE TIME!! 24/7!! I cannot be part of that for 18 years. And you cannot avoid it. Your kid cannot live in a vacuum. You have to talk to other moms--and that would drive me insane. Also, the whole "safety" issue drives me nuts with modern parenting. I believe that kids need freedom and we live in a culture of fear--and I cannot deal with that. So besides not have a strong desire to have a child of my own--the whole modern parenting culture really puts me over the edge in not wanting a child. I just cannot deal with that world for 18 + years without being locked away......

But I am looking forward to our trip!!!

Do you guys think we should rent a car? We are staying on International Drive and have heard horror stories about disney transportation--don't want to be waiting for the bus for over an hour......


----------



## zima-cheryl

chloe4ever said:


> Do you guys think we should rent a car? We are staying on International Drive and have heard horror stories about disney transportation--don't want to be waiting for the bus for over an hour......



I would.  The busses for hotels off property don't run as frequent as the ones on WDW property.  Also, it gives you more flexibility for going other places to eat, taking a break mid-day and maybe even doing other things one or two days.  

Check out Priceline or Travelocity (or any other similar site).  Sometimes you can snag a great deal on a rental car through them.

Rentalcodes.com sometimes has good deals, but be prepared to put in some time digging around the website.
http://www.rentalcodes.com/

Also, if you have AAA or Costco or anything else like that check for a discount.  We even have a discount code from our timeshare (not Disney) that is good for Hertz.  

Also, did you book any part of your vacation via AAA?  If so you should ask them about a parking pass.  Evidently the parks still have the special AAA parking area.  I know it is near the front, but don't know if it is a discount on the price?  Doesn't hurt to ask.

Takes a bit of time,but you can usually work yourself a good deal.


----------



## DisneytheKid

Great thread. We don't have any kiddos... yet, but we both love doing Disney! Whoever thinks its just for kids has forgotten how great it feels to FEEL like a kid again at Disney


----------



## zima-cheryl

So who here has done Akershus?  DH decided today that is what he wants to do for his birthday supper.  OK- who can blame a guy for wanting to celebrate w/a bunch of princesses?!?   
Just curious what other CF folks think of the restaurant?  And the food?  

And fellas - what would you want for your birthday @ WDW?
My original plan had been to suprise him w/an upgrade to club level @ the Contemporary but turns out they are refurbing then so that is a no go.  
I was looking at the Richard Petty Exotic Car thing.  Or maybe a tour or something.  Any suggestions or ideas from any guys out there?


----------



## DisneyHoneymoon2002

Although hubby and I are child free (not by choice) together, he has a daughter from a prior marriage who is now 21 and so we don't see her much (well, he sees her but I don't see her much at all). We both are Disney nuts. All of our Disney trips (excepting one, last year) were without children along. While my first choice would always be to have children, that is not the deck I was dealt.  Disney makes me happy!!


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

zima-cheryl said:
			
		

> And fellas - what would you want for your birthday @ WDW?
> My original plan had been to suprise him w/an upgrade to club level @ the Contemporary but turns out they are refurbing then so that is a no go.
> I was looking at the Richard Petty Exotic Car thing.  Or maybe a tour or something.  Any suggestions or ideas from any guys out there?



I asked my guy.  His ideas were a special dinner (his favs are Jiko & Merreksh) or a day during the trip were we do all his favorite things in the park first.

We stayed last time club level at AKL and it was pretty amazing.  Or I've heard great things about the club level at the Poly.  Those could be nice upgrades since the Contemporary doesn't work.

For one of our anniversary trips, my DH got flowers delivered to our room.  I know they also do balloons, beer, & snacks.  That could be cool. Or a trip to the spa for a massage.  (^_^)


----------



## NemoLeo

Starshine said:
			
		

> I know everyone on this thread will truly appreciate this one (and it made DH and I laugh like fools).  Earlier this week someone brought a new baby into the office to meet everyone.  People were oohing and aaahing and everyone wanted to hold said baby.  Except me.  I think they break way too easily and I have no idea what to do with them!!    Fast forward two days and someone brings in a new puppy.  NOW I'm the one that's thrilled!  (And I think I was even making all the same noises that they made over the baby).
> 
> DH and I have decided that the only maternal instinct I have pertains to puppies and other furry critters.  Hmmm, maybe if babies had puppy breath and could be crate trained in a week or two I'd be more interested??



So, I know I'm late to the party, I just found this awesome thread. Your comments above summarize exactly how I feel.  I have a colleague that keeps brining her baby into work and almost seems to be forcing her child in my face. I'm very open about my not wanting kids, so it's a bit annoying.  My two dogs are more than enough for me and DH.  

I'm 32 DH is 34, we've been married for 7 years and we are beyond happy to be child free!  Finding this thread is great because it makes me feel good to know that we aren't the only ones!  I've never wanted children, I even know that as an early teen.  My family all know, understands and doesn't force the issue, but there are certainly other people that just cannot fathom being married and not having a house full of kids.  Its interesting how some people have no issue with questioning why I don't want kids, but find it ridiculous when I ask them why they wanted them.

Thanks everyone for making my day today!


----------



## stindall

Do I count? I'm 23 (DH is 28) and have been married for 4 years but not out of a pregnancy obligation, just because we love each other! No kids on the horizon for a few years. 2 doggies are handful enough! We actually just got back from Cedar Point and I can't imagine taking a child there until they're tall enough to ride the good rides! No way I'm going to sit around while they ride the kiddie rides!


----------



## zima-cheryl

So I'm curious.....
What other CF groups do people subscribe to or associate with?

We are lucky, in our area there is a CF couples meetup group.  There is also a "No Kidding" group but a bit too far for us to go to many of their events.

Recently I found a website called DINK Life that has some great informaton (other day was a great writeup on CF resorts/hotels).


----------



## NemoLeo

zima-cheryl said:


> So I'm curious.....
> What other CF groups do people subscribe to or associate with?
> 
> We are lucky, in our area there is a CF couples meetup group.  There is also a "No Kidding" group but a bit too far for us to go to many of their events.
> 
> Recently I found a website called DINK Life that has some great informaton (other day was a great writeup on CF resorts/hotels).



I wasn't even aware that there were CF groups.  So...none for me!


----------



## CurlyJo224

I went to a No Kidding meetup in my area, but all of the other members were ten to fifteen years older than me, professionals, and being childfree was the only thing we had in common.

I'll have to check out DINKlife.


----------



## Darkfirewolfe

I haven't gone to any CF groups and also didn't know there were any.  Several of our friends are CF, so that's a nice bonus.  I would worry that in those groups, the only thing we would gave in common is being CF.  that's why I like this thread b/c we are Disney fans too. It's something else to connect us.


----------



## CruisingGoddess

I'm in a local CF group that I found through Meetup.com. They are nice people and we have some things in common, like traveling a lot but most of them are the "Happy Hour" and Botox types, which we are not. Within the group, a small clique formed so I've been a bit turned off by that.

Oddly enough, I find that I relate to retired travelers the most because they travel a lot, have disposable income, and if they have kids, they are grown and their lives don't revolve around them anymore.


----------



## chloe4ever

zima-cheryl said:


> I would.  The busses for hotels off property don't run as frequent as the ones on WDW property.  Also, it gives you more flexibility for going other places to eat, taking a break mid-day and maybe even doing other things one or two days.
> 
> Check out Priceline or Travelocity (or any other similar site).  Sometimes you can snag a great deal on a rental car through them.
> 
> Rentalcodes.com sometimes has good deals, but be prepared to put in some time digging around the website.
> http://www.rentalcodes.com/
> 
> Also, if you have AAA or Costco or anything else like that check for a discount.  We even have a discount code from our timeshare (not Disney) that is good for Hertz.
> 
> Also, did you book any part of your vacation via AAA?  If so you should ask them about a parking pass.  Evidently the parks still have the special AAA parking area.  I know it is near the front, but don't know if it is a discount on the price?  Doesn't hurt to ask.
> 
> Takes a bit of time,but you can usually work yourself a good deal.



Thanks for all the helpful info!!

We booked a car through Advantage that was REALLY cheap but we are worried that it will turn out to be a 1977 Pinto!! It was THAT cheap  Be afraid, be very afraid..........

Does anyone have any experience with Advantage?? I don't really care about customer service, as long as they don't try to stab me or anything, I will be fine. They are renting me a car, not taking me out on a date, I just want a car that works.......And being from NYC, gruff and to the point is right up my alley.



NemoLeo said:


> Its interesting how some people have no issue with questioning why I don't want kids, but find it ridiculous when I ask them why they wanted them.
> 
> Thanks everyone for making my day today!



Yes, how dare you ask them WHY they want kids!  Most likely they are defensive because they don't want them anymore! 



stindall said:


> No way I'm going to sit around while they ride the kiddie rides!





But good mothers make that sacrifice don't you know.......... And it is SO fun to watch your toddler go in circles for hours at a time.


----------



## CruisingGoddess

chloe4ever said:


> Thanks for all the helpful info!!
> 
> We booked a car through Advantage that was REALLY cheap but we are worried that it will turn out to be a 1977 Pinto!! It was THAT cheap  Be afraid, be very afraid..........
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Advantage?? I don't really care about customer service, as long as they don't try to stab me or anything, I will be fine. They are renting me a car, not taking me out on a date, I just want a car that works.......And being from NYC, gruff and to the point is right up my alley.



I've used Advantage from LAX a couple of times and would not use them again. They don't run enough shuttles so you wait longer at the airport and are aggressive with pushing insurance, GPS, etc. which wastes more of my time. Their LA office is also in poor location; further than other car rental companies. I also wouldn't past them to claim I damaged their car when I didn't since I don't buy their insurance. (Make sure you take photos with your cell phone camera of ANY FLAW before taking it off the lot.)

I'll never use the less known agencies again. Not to mention, you can usually earn air miles by using the national agencies (Hertz, Budget, Thrifty, Dollar, etc.)


----------



## zima-cheryl

CruisingGoddess said:


> (Make sure you take photos with your cell phone camera of ANY FLAW before taking it off the lot.)



Good idea.  
That would actually be a good idea no matter what rental company you use.


----------



## zima-cheryl

maddhatir said:


> huh? Travel- car rental advice/discussion. I am pretty sure they go hand in hand.
> 
> And- I _KNOW_ what this thread is about- I am the one who started it.


Last I looked the title of the thread was "Child Free (By Choice) Disney Lovers!"  (That would be me  )


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Just doing a little cleanup here, don't mind me... carry on!!


----------



## CruisingGoddess

I don't mean to stir the pot  but I think this is very relevant. Speaking of the hardships of being CF, people who think they understand your situation when they are NOT childfree by choice. That includes:

1. Empty nesters w/ grown children
2. Couples who don't have children yet but plan to
3. Parents going on trip without their kids

Seriously, folks, it's NOT the same.


----------



## CurlyJo224

CruisingGoddess said:


> I don't mean to stir the pot  but I think this is very relevant. Speaking of the hardships of being CF, people who think they understand your situation when they are NOT childfree by choice. That includes:
> 
> 1. Empty nesters w/ grown children
> 2. Couples who don't have children yet but plan to
> 3. Parents going on trip without their kids
> 
> Seriously, folks, it's NOT the same.



Amen!


----------



## franandaj

CruisingGoddess said:


> I don't mean to stir the pot  but I think this is very relevant. Speaking of the hardships of being CF, people who think they understand your situation when they are NOT childfree by choice. That includes:
> 
> 1. Empty nesters w/ grown children
> 2. Couples who don't have children yet but plan to
> 3. Parents going on trip without their kids
> 
> Seriously, folks, it's NOT the same.



Not to be harsh, but I agree, there is a difference.  I understand the empty nesters, but none of us have a child experience to call upon to make our experience special, we just found our experience special without having kids to do it.  If you are planning on having kids, than how can you be childfree?  And if you have kids you're obviously not child free, just child abandoning.   I think you need to find the forums where parents go and don't take kids.  Not the one where we don't want to have kids that we have to take to WDW.


----------



## zima-cheryl

WebmasterKathy said:


> Just doing a little cleanup here, don't mind me... carry on!!



Thanks!  

Love your puppy!! Beagle?


----------



## blue65829

CruisingGoddess said:


> I don't mean to stir the pot  but I think this is very relevant. Speaking of the hardships of being CF, people who think they understand your situation when they are NOT childfree by choice. That includes:
> 
> 1. Empty nesters w/ grown children
> 2. Couples who don't have children yet but plan to
> 3. Parents going on trip without their kids
> 
> Seriously, folks, it's NOT the same.



Thank you!  These are all VERY different situations from CF by choice, the couples who just don't have kids yet but plan to, it's a completely different mindset!  Maybe there could be a "we just don't have kids YET" thread....

I'm so glad that you said this.


----------



## dgbg100106

Well I can say that I have never had a child and will not have any children.

Have a godson, and step children that are grown, and even step grandchildren, but I personally have never given birth and fingers crossed never will, (DH is fixed )


----------



## maddhatir




----------



## CruisingGoddess

maddhatir - I loved that so much I posted it on my Facebook!!


----------



## maddhatir

CruisingGoddess said:


> maddhatir - I loved that so much I posted it on my Facebook!!



LOL- That is where I originally found it- as an update on my wall.


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> Well I can say that I have never had a child and will not have any children.
> 
> Have a godson, and step children that are grown, and even step grandchildren, but I personally have never given birth and fingers crossed never will, (DH is fixed )



I have lots of furbabies, but my partner is fixed, so I think we're OK!    I know we've had this discussion before Brandi, but don't remember if it was on this thread.  Been keeping up on the germ killer!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> I have lots of furbabies, but my partner is fixed, so I think we're OK!    I know we've had this discussion before Brandi, but don't remember if it was on this thread.  Been keeping up on the germ killer!



I was having too much germ killer last night and posted some crazy stuff, so trying to be better right now...

Yes, another one of the things we have in common....  Fixed partner's...


----------



## CurlyJo224

I'm the one who's fixed in my marriage. Forget the house, I childproofed ME!


----------



## zima-cheryl

CurlyJo224 said:


> I'm the one who's fixed in my marriage. Forget the house, I childproofed ME!



Hee hee 
I may have to steal that one!  Very funny!


----------



## franandaj

dgbg100106 said:


> I was having too much germ killer last night and posted some crazy stuff, so trying to be better right now...
> 
> Yes, another one of the things we have in common....  Fixed partner's...



Must have been on some threads I'm not following, been good on the germ killer cause I've still got some bruises from out at the VGC when I had a problem getting out of the jacuzzi after a little too much germ killer!



CurlyJo224 said:


> I'm the one who's fixed in my marriage. Forget the house, I childproofed ME!



Smart, you can't always trust them!



zima-cheryl said:


> Hee hee
> I may have to steal that one!  Very funny!



I'm too chicken to do that without good reason, and lord knows I won't be placed in an opportunity where I could have a child, so I'm good!


----------



## dgbg100106

franandaj said:


> Must have been on some threads I'm not following, been good on the germ killer cause I've still got some bruises from out at the VGC when I had a problem getting out of the jacuzzi after a little too much germ killer!



Well that sucks!  Hope you heal up soon.

injuries related to germ killer is not good.  But that brown derby is on my list...

Brown Derby
Bartender: Marcos Tello
Bar: The Edison, the Varnish

1 ounce Woodford Reserve bourbon
1 ounce grapefruit juice
½ ounce clover-honey syrup (1 part water, 1 part clover honey)

In tin-on-tin shaker, add freshly squeezed grapefruit, then honey and bourbon; shake and strain into chilled cocktail glass (ideally, a 5 ½-ounce Champagne coupe).


----------



## SanFranciscan

I was surprised to come upon this thread the night before last because it was one that I posted to nearly two years ago while my husband and I were planning our second trip from San Francisco to WDW, which we expected would be our last.  Now we live here in Orlando but have only been inside Disney parks twice since our move.  This is a situation which must be fixed of course!

There are a lot of adults who love Disney and theme parks in general though.  Even the Wall Street Journal covered the desire of theme parks to appeal to adults without children.

I will now be reading the posts that were made here while I was away because I would really like to know at what age y'all realized that you would not have children.  I always assumed that I would have children, but then I met my husband.  He told me that he did not like primative demanding creatures, which is how he viewed babies.  I don't know how I am going to feel if I am an old lady without children, but I guess that it is better to regret the children that we did not have than the children that we did.


----------



## maddhatir

SanFranciscan said:


> I will now be reading the posts that were made here while I was away because I would really like to know at what age y'all realized that you would not have children.  .



Welcome back!

I never thought about having kids. Even when I was growing up. I played with dolls, but never had the mommy urge. 

DH and I never had a "should we" conversation..... ever. (While dating or after the wedding) It was always a lot of "thank god we don't have kids" comments. We just both knew neither of us wanted kids. There was never a doubt.


----------



## dgbg100106

When i was a kid, under the age of 12, I told my aunt that i did not want kids, she told me that would change.  

Around, 16 I signed a letter with my intentions to never have children, at that time my mom and aunt laughed, telling me they would save the letter and give it to me right after my first.... 

Well I am 40 this year and still don't have kids... So I think I knew at a very early age.


----------



## franandaj

SanFranciscan said:


> I will now be reading the posts that were made here while I was away because I would really like to know at what age y'all realized that you would not have children.



I used to tell everyong in HS that the only reason that anyone should ever get married was if they intended to have children.  It's funny how things change.  As I got older I started to question my reasons for having children and first and foremost who would take care of them espcically changing their diapers!!!! Even now with a severely disable spouse, I STILL can not handle doing the litter boxes!!!

The one thing that has changed is my view on marriage, I now truly understand why one would marry, but, my view on children has never changed, if I was going to have them, who would take care of them?  Change their diapers, deal with them when they decide to hate their parents and most important how would I give up wine during pregnancy?    Thank whatever diety I've never had to deal with it!  

However, I would like for the Federal Governent to recognize my marraiage because there are some serious FISCAL issues that marriage would solve and some serious inheritance taxes I would like to avoid that married people with both vag1nas and pen1ses can avoid, that the two of us can't.  Other than that I'm cool with us all not having to raise kids and leaving it to those who want to.


----------



## GenieCat

SanFranciscan said:


> ...There are a lot of adults who love Disney and theme parks in general though.  Even the Wall Street Journal covered the desire of theme parks to appeal to adults without children...



I would like to read that WSJ article. Could you post a link to the issue, or tell me when it was published?


----------



## SanFranciscan

GenieCat said:


> I would like to read that WSJ article. Could you post a link to the issue, or tell me when it was published?



It is at wsj.com.  The article was in the Wednesday, August 8, 2012 edition and entitled "Move over kids, it's grown-up time".  There is a video on the site as well.  

Someone posting on a discussion board for themed entertainment workers was talking about how overlooked the elderly have been in the themed park industry as well.  This I would believe because I was often asked while working at Universal Studios which of our rides were the most senior-friendly.

The parks are getting smarter about the need to attract a crowd whose attendance is not dictated by a school calendar.


----------



## sewmess

SanFranciscan said:


> I will now be reading the posts that were made here while I was away because I would really like to know at what age y'all realized that you would not have children.  I always assumed that I would have children, but then I met my husband.  He told me that he did not like primative demanding creatures, which is how he viewed babies.  I don't know how I am going to feel if I am an old lady without children, but I guess that it is better to regret the children that we did not have than the children that we did.



DH and I never really made a decision, his childhood issues did that for us, we assume.  Now that our close friends are having (and adopting) babies, we're not really all that anxious to do any extreme measures to have kids.  They've got alots of baggage, literally.

I would have said that I would never have kids when I was a teen, but I learned from my older sister never to say never.  She swore when she was a teen that she would never get married.  And she got married right out of college.  So what I would say is "I can't imagine caring enough for any man to want to join our DNA."  And I never did care enough for any man until I was 29.


----------



## zima-cheryl

SanFranciscan said:
			
		

> I will now be reading the posts that were made here while I was away because I would really like to know at what age y'all realized that you would not have children.  I always assumed that I would have children, but then I met my husband.  He told me that he did not like primative demanding creatures, which is how he viewed babies.  I don't know how I am going to feel if I am an old lady without children, but I guess that it is better to regret the children that we did not have than the children that we did.



Always assumed we would, but when we got married in our mid 20's said in 10 years or so & promptly put it out of mind.  Jump ahead 10 years & it was more like 'rats here we are' than 'hooray,a baby'.  DH pointed out to me that it was not required.  So instead of seeing my doc to discuss babies, it was to discuss permanent prevention.  It was a relief for us to not have to worry about it & be able to focus on other things that we enjoy.


----------



## zanzibar138

Signing in!

DH and I are recently married (6 months tomorrow!), and I hate how everyone just assumes we will now be having kids! I completely agree with Blue that you should only have kids if you feel a pull, and I really feel no desire at all to have a baby.

We've decided that we can make a more important contribution to society by donating some of the time and money that we might have spent on kids to good causes, and being good friends and neighbours 

But back to Disney  I am a complete Disney nut, and completely agree that Disney is not just for kids. I've really enjoyed my 2 adult Disney travel experiences, just doing our own thing, enjoying adult experiences like nice meals, late nights and people watching, and not having to lug around strollers and nappy (diaper) bags. Oh, and being able to go at quiet times, not having to work around school holidays!


----------



## zima-cheryl

zanzibar138 said:


> Signing in!
> 
> DH and I are recently married (6 months tomorrow!), and I hate how everyone just assumes we will now be having kids! I completely agree with Blue that you should only have kids if you feel a pull, and I really feel no desire at all to have a baby.
> 
> We've decided that we can make a more important contribution to society by donating some of the time and money that we might have spent on kids to good causes, and being good friends and neighbours
> 
> But back to Disney  I am a complete Disney nut, and completely agree that Disney is not just for kids. I've really enjoyed my 2 adult Disney travel experiences, just doing our own thing, enjoying adult experiences like nice meals, late nights and people watching, and not having to lug around strollers and nappy (diaper) bags. Oh, and being able to go at quiet times, not having to work around school holidays!





The other great thing about going at quiet times is the rates are usually better & there are deals to be had!


----------



## dgbg100106

zima-cheryl said:


> The other great thing about going at quiet times is the rates are usually better & there are deals to be had!


----------



## Stefjp

Wow- just found this thread for the first time and it's been a real interesting read.  

I would fall into the "CF by choice........for now" category. My BF and I are going to WDW just the two of us, and sooooooooo many people have asked why we would bother if we don't have kids. My response is that We to experience it fully -  to be able do what We want, when We want and go where we want to without having to worry about a child. That gets afew looks that could kill me!!! 

Seriously though, I say "CF by choice........for now" as I've not 100% ruled it out. It's my first trip to WDW for a long time and my BF has never been. Why would I wait until we (possibly) have kids before having our first WDW experience together?


----------



## zanzibar138

Stefjp said:


> Wow- just found this thread for the first time and it's been a real interesting read.
> 
> I would fall into the "CF by choice........for now" category. My BF and I are going to WDW just the two of us, and sooooooooo many people have asked why we would bother if we don't have kids. My response is that We to experience it fully -  to be able do what We want, when We want and go where we want to without having to worry about a child. That gets afew looks that could kill me!!!
> 
> Seriously though, I say "CF by choice........for now" as I've not 100% ruled it out. It's my first trip to WDW for a long time and my BF has never been. Why would I wait until we (possibly) have kids before having our first WDW experience together?



Completely agree with this one 

When I was so desperate to go to Disneyland people kept asking me why I didn't just wait til we had kids. I got so annoyed! I got some weird looks when I said I'd prefer to experience it as an adult first, to be able to do exactly what I wanted and enjoy the adult experiences as well as turning back into a kid for a while.

As a child-free adult at Disney, I can still experience the joy in the kids around me, and be entertained by their antics, but don't have to worry about my afternoon being spoiled by a 2 year old meltdown because I want to ride SM instead of Dumbo again!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Not to mention all the cool things you can't even do with kids.
Victoria & Albert's, some of the tours (segway tour @ Epcot is not to be missed ), & the Richard Petty Ride along.  
There really are many things that are adult only (or at least teens & older only).  

Plus, how romantic taking a carriage ride at Ft. Wilderness just you & that special someone.  Or a nice late diner @ Bistro de Paris & watching illuminations?   

Sometimes even just hanging at the pool, splurging for the cabanna (if at a delux) and relaxing with a good book & a few adult beverages all day.


----------



## BeadyLady

We've had kids and grandkids and still only want to be alone at WDW.   Nice to be alone.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sparkly

I'm barely an adult myself at 18, but looking forward to being able to take solo trips to Disney and do what I want, stay where I want and have a great time.

NOT looking forward to bills, taxes, job hunting and all those things


----------



## CruisingGoddess

Need some childfree advice on where to eat for our first trip to Universal Orlando. We're staying at Portofino Bay and I'm specifically looking for places to eat for dinner on Thanksgiving night and the night after. If you've got any "must eats" during the day too, please let me know!


----------



## zima-cheryl

CruisingGoddess said:


> Need some childfree advice on where to eat for our first trip to Universal Orlando. We're staying at Portofino Bay and I'm specifically looking for places to eat for dinner on Thanksgiving night and the night after. If you've got any "must eats" during the day too, please let me know!



Unfortunately I can't help you out - we've not been to Universal since before they added the second park (yeah... its been a few years )

Are you set on Universal?  If not, check out Downtown Disney.  Our two favs are Paradiso 37 and Ragalan Road.  I believe you can call both directly for reservations, you don't have to do an ADR for them via Disney.   (I think being out of the hotels & parks like they are makes them a hybrid of ADRs & regular reservations.)  What ever you do you should call soon - I imagine Thanksgiving will fill up quick!


----------



## zima-cheryl

WaHoo!  

Just changed our reservations for DH's birthday trip.
Going from the Contemporary room to Concierge level @ AKL _and _knocked $900 off the price!! 

I still don't understand how that quite worked?!?!   
We booked it before someone @ WDW woke up & figured it out and took the deal away.


----------



## t_daniels

Late to the party...but this is definitely the thread for me!

Childless, and on our third trip.


----------



## t_daniels

Sparkly said:
			
		

> I'm barely an adult myself at 18, but looking forward to being able to take solo trips to Disney and do what I want, stay where I want and have a great time.
> 
> NOT looking forward to bills, taxes, job hunting and all those things



Yeah....bills and taxes suck.


----------



## t_daniels

zanzibar138 said:
			
		

> Signing in!
> 
> DH and I are recently married (6 months tomorrow!), and I hate how everyone just assumes we will now be having kids! I completely agree with Blue that you should only have kids if you feel a pull, and I really feel no desire at all to have a baby.
> 
> We've decided that we can make a more important contribution to society by donating some of the time and money that we might have spent on kids to good causes, and being good friends and neighbours
> 
> But back to Disney  I am a complete Disney nut, and completely agree that Disney is not just for kids. I've really enjoyed my 2 adult Disney travel experiences, just doing our own thing, enjoying adult experiences like nice meals, late nights and people watching, and not having to lug around strollers and nappy (diaper) bags. Oh, and being able to go at quiet times, not having to work around school holidays!



It doesn't stop. 

We've been married almost 5 years. Still getting asked when babies are coming.


----------



## Kilted Candyman

t_daniels said:


> It doesn't stop.
> 
> We've been married almost 5 years. Still getting asked when babies are coming.



17 years for use and 44.  People keep saying "Oh, you still have time and may change your mind."



Jim


----------



## franandaj

t_daniels said:


> Late to the party...but this is definitely the thread for me!
> 
> Childless, and on our third trip.



Hi!  I didn't know you were child free!

Cheryl that's a great score for AKL! Are you going for F&W?


----------



## t_daniels

Kilted Candyman said:
			
		

> 17 years for use and 44.  People keep saying "Oh, you still have time and may change your mind."
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Hahaha. I'm thinking I need a better, more.....creative reply. Hmmm. 



			
				franandaj said:
			
		

> Hi!  I didn't know you were child free!
> 
> Cheryl that's a great score for AKL! Are you going for F&W?



Hi!! Fancy seeing you here!!!
Yup. Married almost 4(crap. I said 5 earlier.....) years.. Kidless, but two cats. Debating a bunny. 

And currently planning a May trip! Happy dance !


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> Cheryl that's a great score for AKL! Are you going for F&W?



No, his birthday is in February.  Crossing our fingers for nice weather while we are there.  But even if it isn't, the free drinks in the concierge lounge will warm us up! 

I still can't believe we went from a room to concierge & knocked the price down that much.  I guess the Contemporary is in high demand & they can up-price it that way.


----------



## dgbg100106

All the cool kids are child free... alison


----------



## t_daniels

dgbg100106 said:
			
		

> All the cool kids are child free... alison



Holy cow. AKL folks everywhere!


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> No, his birthday is in February.  Crossing our fingers for nice weather while we are there.  But even if it isn't, the free drinks in the concierge lounge will warm us up!
> 
> I still can't believe we went from a room to concierge & knocked the price down that much.  I guess the Contemporary is in high demand & they can up-price it that way.



According to your ticker, you guys will arrive two days after we leave. We're at AKV & BLT!



dgbg100106 said:


> All the cool kids are child free... alison







t_daniels said:


> Holy cow. AKL folks everywhere!


----------



## zima-cheryl

franandaj said:


> According to your ticker, you guys will arrive two days after we leave. We're at AKV & BLT!



Murphey's Law, isn't it?


----------



## CurlyJo224

DH and I are one week out from our last trip to Disney before we move to Florida! The next time we go to the World after this, it won't involve a plane!


----------



## KateB

CF by choice! I am a 5th grade teacher and get my fill of kids everyday. DH still wants them but as the years pass he doesn't even realize it but he isn't getting any. Hehe I love WDW without kids! It allows is to do whatever we want and no little one dictating what we do!


----------



## diznee25

DH and I have been married for almost 9 years, and we don't have any children.  I figured everyone here would understand the following:

Over the weekend, my SIL invited me to her (all women) Bunco group.  One of their regulars had backed out, and I was asked to fill in.

It sounded like fun, so I went.  There were 12 women there, including me.  Of all of us, I was the only one who didn't have children.  So what was the topic for 3 straight hours?  That's right, kids!  I did ask questions about everyone's kids, but after that, I didn't really have anything to contribute.  And that's all they wanted to talk about.  (School districts, hair cuts for babies, allergies your kid has, etc.  They covered it all!)  I tried to ask if anyone had pets, but that conversation lasted a minute, and it was back to their children.

When one of the women asked me if I had kids, and I said no, they kinda left me out of conversations.    Made for an awkward night, at least for me.  Because I would still smile and nod my head at whoever was talking, I 'forced' myself to be involved even though they wouldn't give me eye contact. 

After talking to my SIL, it sounds like that was the common bond that brought this group together:  they all have kids.  So maybe that's why they didn't talk about anything else.  

Oh, well.  I did have fun, (at least while the game was going!), but this was my first experience being in a social group where I was the only childless one.  As much as I made an effort to be interested in their conversations, it would have been nice if they could have found general topics to discuss with me too.  Like, movies, music, etc.  I'm not that hard to talk with!   


Anyone have similar experiences?


diznee25


----------



## zima-cheryl

diznee25 said:
			
		

> DH and I have been married for almost 9 years, and we don't have any children.  I figured everyone here would understand the following:
> 
> Over the weekend, my SIL invited me to her (all women) Bunco group.  One of their regulars had backed out, and I was asked to fill in.
> 
> It sounded like fun, so I went.  There were 12 women there, including me.  Of all of us, I was the only one who didn't have children.  So what was the topic for 3 straight hours?  That's right, kids!  I did ask questions about everyone's kids, but after that, I didn't really have anything to contribute.  And that's all they wanted to talk about.  (School districts, hair cuts for babies, allergies your kid has, etc.  They covered it all!)  I tried to ask if anyone had pets, but that conversation lasted a minute, and it was back to their children.
> 
> When one of the women asked me if I had kids, and I said no, they kinda left me out of conversations.    Made for an awkward night, at least for me.  Because I would still smile and nod my head at whoever was talking, I 'forced' myself to be involved even though they wouldn't give me eye contact.
> 
> After talking to my SIL, it sounds like that was the common bond that brought this group together:  they all have kids.  So maybe that's why they didn't talk about anything else.
> 
> Oh, well.  I did have fun, (at least while the game was going!), but this was my first experience being in a social group where I was the only childless one.  As much as I made an effort to be interested in their conversations, it would have been nice if they could have found general topics to discuss with me too.  Like, movies, music, etc.  I'm not that hard to talk with!
> 
> Anyone have similar experiences?
> 
> diznee25



I have never been in such a large group but yes I have had that type of thing happen.  It isn't just you.  
Unfortunately, I guess what we feel are general topics, other folks don't.  If you have kids I imagine if you do get to many movies or shows they are probably kid oriented.  

I am guessing you won't be doing bunco again?


----------



## diznee25

zima-cheryl said:


> I have never been in such a large group but yes I have had that type of thing happen.  It isn't just you.
> Unfortunately, I guess what we feel are general topics, other folks don't.  If you have kids I imagine if you do get to many movies or shows they are probably kid oriented.
> 
> I am guessing you won't be doing bunco again?



My SIL only asked this one time.  I was just a fill-in for a member who couldn't make it.  _Very nice women_, but obviously I have nothing in common with them.  And it doesn't make sense to return to an awkward situation.  So I'd probably pass.   

Even my DH thought:  If a group of women get together for food, margaritas, and Bunco, you'd think they would _*want*_ to talk about other stuff besides their kids!  

General topics go way beyond movies...we could have talked about makeup, food, clothes, the weather....I'd find it hard to believe that mom's have nothing else they would want to discuss!  My 2 SIL's have kids, and I talk about everything under the sun with them.

Oh well.  The one thing I learned was, if you're in a room with 11 women who only want to talk about one specific topic, there's nothing you can do to stop it!  3 straight hours of kid/baby talk....I couldn't believe it.  

If my DH and I ever change our minds about having a baby, then I'll ask to join this Bunco group!  They could probably give me more advice then any parenting book!  

diznee25


----------



## franandaj

Wow diznee25! I have very few 3D friends who are actually breeders. In fact really only one couple that I can think of in our immediate circle (although our circumstances are pretty different from yours. However, we were out with them on Sat nite (and quite a few other CF folks, and they were really happy to talk about all kinds of things, nothing to do with their son.  They did mention him and we told them about how a Disney cruise would be awesome for them to get some parent time, but I think you might have found a clique founded on their kids and they really HAVE no other interests. Good for them, hopefully they'll be the ones who teach their kids to look both ways before crossing the streets, and some manners and other things I could go off on.

Hopefully if they talk about their kids that much they will take the time to turn them into decent human beings and mot raise them like so many that live like wild animals.


I don't mean to beliddle your situation, I wouldn't go back to a game lime that either, in sure it was uncomfortable. After the first hour I would have been slogging the germ killer just to make the monotonous parenting conversation go by. I hope your sister didn't think she was going to "convert" you by giving you a clue into "what you COULD have!". I think she more showed you what you definitely want to stay away from!


----------



## CruisingGoddess

Are any of you widowed? My childfree role models are in their 60's and the husband passed away yesterday morning. DH and I had dinner tonight with the wife and she's broken-hearted of course. Her dog is her baby and she says that he is the best company but I feel really bad for her. While I don't doubt my decision to be childfree, it does make me wonder what I'd do with myself if DH passes away. If any of you have advice on how I can support her, I'd appreciate it. Right now, we're trying to find the right balance of being there and letting her mourn & get through this in private.


----------



## zima-cheryl

CruisingGoddess said:


> While I don't doubt my decision to be childfree, it does make me wonder what I'd do with myself if DH passes away.


One of those things we hate to think about, but have to think about.
We've covered the $$ stuff.  Enough life insurance on either of us to pay off the house & cars.  Not getting rich off the policy, but enough to set the survivor up debt free.  
Mentally & emotionally, I can't begin to fathom it!  I guess I would have to look to friends & family for support and help.  And, sorry I know it is a cliche,  but with time I imagine I'd begin to feel a little better & eventually get back out into the world.



CruisingGoddess said:


> If any of you have advice on how I can support her, I'd appreciate it. Right now, we're trying to find the right balance of being there and letting her mourn & get through this in private.


I've never lost a spouse, but from the times we've lost family, I do remember in the first week or two, food was so very much appriciated!  By the time you get home at the end of the day not having to cook is a big help.  My go-to is lasagna (sp?).  I cook it ahead of time so folks can warm it up in the oven or microwave when they want a piece.  But I remember getting sandwich plates, tuna casserole, etc.  Basically anything that requires no work or just 30 secs in the microwave.

Beyond, that don't quit calling after the first week or two.  People are there during that first week & see you at the funeral home & then nothing.  Give her a call every 4 or 5 days & just see how she is doing.  Follow her lead -- if she wants to stay home & cry, let her.  If she wants to get out of the house, go with her.


----------



## danijake

diznee25 said:


> So what was the topic for 3 straight hours?  That's right, kids!



This sounds like a nightmare.  
I honestly think once people have children, it takes over their lives. They don't really have hobbies anymore, unless it revolves around their children.


----------



## diznee25

franandaj said:


> Wow diznee25! I have very few 3D friends who are actually breeders. In fact really only one couple that I can think of in our immediate circle (although our circumstances are pretty different from yours. However, we were out with them on Sat nite (and quite a few other CF folks, and they were really happy to talk about all kinds of things, nothing to do with their son.  They did mention him and we told them about how a Disney cruise would be awesome for them to get some parent time, but I think you might have found a clique founded on their kids and they really HAVE no other interests. Good for them, hopefully they'll be the ones who teach their kids to look both ways before crossing the streets, and some manners and other things I could go off on.
> 
> Hopefully if they talk about their kids that much they will take the time to turn them into decent human beings and mot raise them like so many that live like wild animals.
> 
> 
> I don't mean to beliddle your situation, I wouldn't go back to a game lime that either, in sure it was uncomfortable. After the first hour I would have been slogging the germ killer just to make the monotonous parenting conversation go by. I hope your sister didn't think she was going to "convert" you by giving you a clue into "what you COULD have!". I think she more showed you what you definitely want to stay away from!



You hit the nail on the head.  By what I observed, that was the glue that holds that Bunco group together; kids.  

It's quite funny, DH and I have been very vocal about not having children.  However, we just moved closer to his family....only 5 minutes from his siblings and parents!  MIL thinks we moved closer to start a family.  Really we moved where we did, because DH's dad owns a few rental properties, and rent is really cheap!  Plus, we couldn't find any Landlord who was ok with us having 2 dogs....my FIL loves our dogs, so it worked out!  My MIL has been laying it on pretty thick for her "favorite child", (my DH), to have a baby.  So she's always getting us to babysit our nephews, and I'm sure that's why his sister invited me to Bunco.  

If I had children, that night would have been way more fun!  But what can you do.  They have kids, and I don't.  Nothing wrong with either side, but it's amazing to see that socialization divide.  Nonetheless, I piled on a few margaritas!  That definitely helped!  

By the way, a few weeks ago I was hanging out with MIL and my nephew (7 months old).  As I was holding my nephew and playing with him, my MIL says, "Michelle, it's so nice to see you with a baby instead of dogs."    She's referring to my and DH's dogs; we've had dogs for 8 years.

I can't believe after 9 years of marriage that we're still going through this.  Guess it won't end until I'm 50!  Oh, well.  Such is the CF lifestyle!  

diznee25


----------



## Ciyra

I never wanted to have kids, even as a little girl. So when my husband and I got married we were very much in agreement in the kids department. My mother laments her lack of grandchildren almost every time I see her, but she's got my younger brother and I'm sure he'll end up with a litter at some point. 

That being said, we go to Disneyland for my birthday EVERY year, just the husband and I. So much fun! Seriously, I'm not sure I had that much fun there when I was a kiddo myself. Sometimes I wish there were adults only days at Disney. I can dream right?? 

We're actually going on a month long vacation to celebrate my 30th in 2014 and the final week is all WDW. I've never been so I am uber excited!  Any random "must do" things that I should know about?


----------



## danijake

Ciyra said:


> Sometimes I wish there were adults only days at Disney. I can dream right??



You are not alone!! I would love to not be attacked by strollers during my trip!


----------



## Bricket

Hello everyone,
my husband and I are planning a child free Disney vacay for our 15th Wedding anniversary in the Spring and we are in search of the most romantic resort...

any and all suggestions welcome! Please help us plan!


----------



## maddhatir

Bricket said:


> Hello everyone,
> my husband and I are planning a child free Disney vacay for our 15th Wedding anniversary in the Spring and we are in search of the most romantic resort...
> 
> any and all suggestions welcome! Please help us plan!



We love the BW. I know it is not the most quiet of all resorts, but, you can spend more time strolling together hand in hand since you can walk to Epcot and DHS. The less time we spend on a bus is my idea of a good time.  lol There are not a lot of children at this resort either. 

Also......

Just wanted to share this DINKlife article with all of you. LOL

A recent study published in the Journal of Economic Psychology found that the average woman’s perfect day involves a lot of sleep, and almost no time spent with children.
http://www.dinklife.com/topic/trends-news/study-finds-woman’s-perfect-day-mostly-childfree


----------



## diznee25

Bricket,

We like AKL, and BW.  I thought both had a romantic feel.  At AKL you can dine at Jiko, great for an anniversary!  And yea, we also noticed that BW doesn't seem to have as many children as the other deluxe resorts.  During our stay at BW, we'd always go to the quite pool....seemed to be mostly adults w/a few teens.  But no one was splashing around or making noise.  It was great!  

When we go out for an anniversary trip, we're looking to stay at the Poly.  Never stayed there before, but that's been on our list for awhile.  

diznee25


----------



## maddhatir

diznee25 said:


> Bricket,
> 
> During our stay at BW, we'd always go to the quite pool....seemed to be mostly adults w/a few teens.  But no one was splashing around or making noise.  It was great!
> 
> diznee25



We do the quiet pool sometimes. Last month we did it *only* b/c the music was so darn loud at the clown pool! I don't remember it being that loud in the past. There weren't that many kids, so that would not have been a problem.


----------



## franandaj

Ciyra said:


> We're actually going on a month long vacation to celebrate my 30th in 2014 and the final week is all WDW. I've never been so I am uber excited!  Any random "must do" things that I should know about?





Bricket said:


> Hello everyone,
> my husband and I are planning a child free Disney vacay for our 15th Wedding anniversary in the Spring and we are in search of the most romantic resort...
> 
> any and all suggestions welcome! Please help us plan!



Well I just love the AKL. I've stayed there more than any other WDW resort. But even if you're not staying there, I would definitely go and dine at one if the restaurants. Plan to arrive early and check out the animals from the various viewing areas. The bar at Sanaa has a nice area on the same level as the animals.

Another adult thing I like to do is pick up a margarita in Epcot for strolling around the world. Be sure to check out the Moderate and Deluxe resorts for dining and other entertainment and don't forget to make ADRs if you want to eat in the sit down restaurants.


----------



## Bricket

Thank you everyone for your replies. I'm so pleased to see so many of you mentioning BW because that's where I truly want to stay.

Unfortunately, my husband is not an animal lover...not even a little bit. He doesn't like the park and he doesn't like the resort. He's appalled by it.

I don't get it either because he's a huge teddy bear. Everyone who meets him, adores him and when they find out how much of a non-animal loving person he is, they're baffled.

So BW Villa perhaps?


----------



## maddhatir

Bricket said:


> So BW Villa perhaps?



We always do BWV- studio- BW view.

I would like to try a 1 bedroom b/c of the wash/dryer and I like that if one of us wakes up before the other, we can just shut the bedroom door and go about our business and not worry about the noise.


----------



## franandaj

We book one bedrooms exclusively. At WDW we always have, but now even in CA we have given up on studios. It's just too luxurious to have your own jacuzzi tub and kitchen. Even though we mostly eat out,  there's nothing like sleeping in and making bacon and eggs for breakfast MY way.


----------



## Ciyra

maddhatir said:


> Also......
> 
> Just wanted to share this DINKlife article with all of you. LOL
> 
> A recent study published in the Journal of Economic Psychology found that the average womans perfect day involves a lot of sleep, and almost no time spent with children.



Oh how I love Dinklife.com. So justifies my thoughts when I feel pressured to go the baby making route. 

Maddhatir... is that delightfully bearded man in your signature your husband? My hubby is also uber bearded. Gotta love a man w/ a beard.


----------



## danijake

Ciyra said:


> Gotta love a man w/ a beard.



Could not agree more!!!


----------



## danijake

maddhatir said:


> We always do BWV- studio- BW view.
> 
> I would like to try a 1 bedroom b/c of the wash/dryer and I like that if one of us wakes up before the other, we can just shut the bedroom door and go about our business and not worry about the noise.



just wanted to say hi! i'm also from nj and a vegan.


----------



## maddhatir

franandaj said:


> We book one bedrooms exclusively. At WDW we always have, but now even in CA we have given up on studios. It's just too luxurious to have your own jacuzzi tub and kitchen. Even though we mostly eat out,  there's nothing like sleeping in and making bacon and eggs for breakfast MY way.



LOL. I get more spoiled with each trip. LOL. I went from value resorts to BWV and can't look back, now I might be giving up on the studios. LOL.  



Ciyra said:


> Maddhatir... is that delightfully bearded man in your signature your husband? My hubby is also uber bearded. Gotta love a man w/ a beard.



No, he is my favorite singer. DH goes back and forth with his beard. I prefer hairy 



danijake said:


> just wanted to say hi! i'm also from nj and a vegan.



Hello from South Jersey.


----------



## danijake

Just wanted to try to revive this post! Where are all the Child-free folks??


----------



## franandaj

Wow! It has been a while since.is CG folks have been posting!  I will try to put some D23 stuff ober here only three weeks left!


----------



## zima-cheryl

We've been traveling, going to concerts & eating out all over town.  

Seriously, we've been all over the place.  Two trips to MA this summer for family/weddings another couple to OH for the other side of the family along with our own fun stuff.  I'm going to need a vacation at the end of this summer just to catch up on some sleep!

We are home this weekend, but heading out to the zoo.  They have gobs of extra programs for members (for additional $$ of course) so this weekend we get to have a meet-n-greet w/the otters.   
Should be fun to get to feed them, see them from "backstage" up close & meet their keepers.


----------



## jdanjou

Greetings from another childless couple!  One of the reasons my husband and I decided not to have kids is because we love to travel so much. We usually alternate each year with something state-side and Jamaica. Well, for 2014, I'm dragging him along to WDW for a week for my birthday. He's almost 40 and has never been. This will be my 4th trip, but my last one was 17 years ago, so I know a lot has changed since then. The only reason he's agreed to go is because #1-he knows I want to go so badly, and #2-I'm paying for the trip. He's not a fan of kids really, so I'm not entirely sure how this trip is going to go over with him. We'll be there the 3rd week of January, so I'm hoping it won't be completely full of kids like it would be during school breaks or during the summer. We are staying at POR. I can't wait to get there...6 months from today . We are doing the DDP and I'm having my travel agent make some signature dining reservations for dinner which I thought would be nice for the evenings. Any tips on #1-some romantic things to do, and #2-how to get him even a little bit excited before we go?

Thanks!


----------



## CynBeth

Hi!  Welcome back everyone!   I have been happily married to my husband for 14 years and we have a dog we adopted from our local shelter 7 years ago.  We love to travel as well.  We vacation with my Mom since my Dad passed away when I was a teen and I am an only child and have a very small family.  Most of her friends don't like to travel and we have the same style in getting up early and on the go all day and also want to visit the same places so it works out well.  Luckily my husband is great and doesn't mind.  He is the son my Mom never had.  We went on a small weekend trip in June since we have our Disney trip to look forward to in Dec and we booked a cruise on RCI to the Western Caribbean for next summer.  We love zoos as well.  We are members of a few zoos in our area and one of the best parts is that we get discounted or free admission to other zoos across the country.   If we are on vacation and there is a zoo or aquarium in that city it is a must do.  We are big baseball and football fans. I also love to read and watch TV.


----------



## NightAngelX

Hi again! I subscribe to this thread to get daily emails and I was happy to see the new posts today!   DH and I have been married 5 years and childfree not exactly by choice due to infertility but our 'resolution' is to live childfree.  We are both just big kids ourselves and are trying to enjoy life as much as possible.    We love gaming and animals and traveling too.  Wish we traveled more than we do but its far more than I did growing up.  So I'm happy.  

jdanjou- Happy 39 and a half birthday!!! I think your hubby will do fine.   I hate crowds but for some reason Disney didn't bother me at all. Kids amuse me more than not though.  If anything it made me happy we were there with OUT kids most of the time though.  I am sure he will be grateful to return home to quiet.   Last year was my first trip and DH said Disney is a place you will either love or hate.  I asked him what he thought I would be.  He said 'you will love it so much you will never want to leave'.  And he's right. I've been 'homesick' ever since I left.   As for romantic ideas, I am not a WDW expert but I think there are carriage rides at POR in the winter.  So you can check those out!  Actually i think there are carriage rides year round they are just decorated as 'sleigh rides' in winter (not really a sleigh).  Also take advantage of any extra magic hours at night. I thought MK late at night when crowds were gone was very romantic.   

CynBeth- We love zoos too!  We don't have a membership like you but anytime we are in a city with a zoo or aquarium we go to it!  For our anniversary we went to a zoo this year.  We also went to an aquarium on our honeymoon (in the Smokies).  That said I am one of the few people who LOVES AK!  Almost as much as MK.  Not quite...but almost. 

zima-cheryl-  Cool that you get to go 'back stage'. I would LOVE that.  I really wanted to visit the Indy Zoo to do the 'wash an elephant' thing.  but they quit doing it.    I still want to visit that zoo sometime but I'm not as excited now.   I wish we had a zoo close by.  The closest one to us is 90 minutes away and its small.  If I go 2 hrs away I can get a zoo a little bigger.  3 hrs away and we have Chicago area zoos but that makes visiting a 2 day thing. 


Okay I've prattled on long enough.    I hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## zima-cheryl

jdanjou said:


> Any tips on #1-some romantic things to do, and #2-how to get him even a little bit excited before we go?
> 
> Thanks!



Romantic - book a carriage ride over at Ft. Wilderness for around the same time as the MK fireworks.  You don't have a clear view but you can see some of them through the trees.  
You two snuggled in the carraige, bottle of champagne & fireworks in the distance....  


To get him excited, book something special for him.  They have the Petty NASCAR ride along, golfing, spas, boat rentals, extra tours (trains, safari, etc).  Find something you know will really appeal to him, book it, pre-pay for it so he can't quibble about the cost & then let him know that even though it is your birthday on such & such day you are doing this for him.


----------



## jdanjou

zima-cheryl said:


> Romantic - book a carriage ride over at Ft. Wilderness for around the same time as the MK fireworks.  You don't have a clear view but you can see some of them through the trees.
> You two snuggled in the carraige, bottle of champagne & fireworks in the distance....
> 
> To get him excited, book something special for him.  They have the Petty NASCAR ride along, golfing, spas, boat rentals, extra tours (trains, safari, etc).  Find something you know will really appeal to him, book it, pre-pay for it so he can't quibble about the cost & then let him know that even though it is your birthday on such & such day you are doing this for him.



Great ideas!  I did book him the Exotic Driving Experience and he's really looking forward to that, although he keeps telling me that I don't need to do that for him. That's just the way he is. I know he'll love EPCOT and AK once he gets there. I think he'll like HS too. Just worried about MK.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CynBeth

NightAngelX said:


> CynBeth- We love zoos too!  We don't have a membership like you but anytime we are in a city with a zoo or aquarium we go to it!  For our anniversary we went to a zoo this year.  We also went to an aquarium on our honeymoon (in the Smokies).  That said I am one of the few people who LOVES AK!  Almost as much as MK.  Not quite...but almost. :



Was it the Ripley's Aquarium you visited in the Smokies or a different one?


----------



## Devilsangel7681

Hi everyone!

My husband and I have almost been married a year and *definitely* know kids are not for us! He is 30 about to be 31 and I am 27. We both have jobs and his a very demanding career. He is also a pilot and we share a Cessna-182 with his father. We LOVE to travel and do so quite often, especially now with the wedding planning over and new airplane! We have a timeshare in Aruba every June and my mother a member of DVC. So we know we will be traveling at LEAST twice a year from here on out, depending on the hubby's work schedule of course. 

Disney has always been my LOVE, my parents took us every year growing up! My mother and I share the passion in the family. My sister is 30 and loves Disney too, one day she will have little ones and then we may all take trips together! 

We currently have a trip planned with my parents for the Food and Wine Festival this October, the 4th through the 9th. I am BEYOND excited!!!!!  I haven't been to WDW since July 2010 and it has just been way too long!

We will be 6 adults enjoying the Festival kid-free! Excited to try all the food and visit my favorite vacation spot besides our beloved Aruba 

Glad to meet everyone and glad we aren't the only ones on this planet that are kid free by choice! I swear people make us feel so alien sometimes, but it is our decision and not theirs! Travel 2+ times a year and kids just don't mix, this is why I am positive we won't be changing our minds!  Quite frankly we are so tired of the "you just got married, you will change your minds one day." NOPE NOPE and NOPE!


----------



## danijake

Devilsangel7681 said:


> Hi everyone!
> ...
> 
> Glad to meet everyone and glad we aren't the only ones on this planet that are kid free by choice! I swear people make us feel so alien sometimes, but it is our decision and not theirs! Travel 2+ times a year and kids just don't mix, this is why I am positive we won't be changing our minds!  Quite frankly we are so tired of the "you just got married, you will change your minds one day." NOPE NOPE and NOPE!



Hi, can I come live with you?? LOL.


----------



## WendyWuWu

jdanjou said:


> Great ideas!  I did book him the Exotic Driving Experience and he's really looking forward to that, although he keeps telling me that I don't need to do that for him. That's just the way he is. I know he'll love EPCOT and AK once he gets there. I think he'll like HS too. Just worried about MK.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Hi.  New to this thread.  I, too, have chosen not to have children of my own.  I was married nearly 18 years to my first husband, and we chose not to have kids.  After my marriage ended, I was really glad we had made that decision.  As devastating as it was, I can't imagine a child being in the middle of it.  A few years ago, I met and married my second husband.  He had a teenaged son, and I wasn't sure how that would work, but I fell in love with him as well, and now, he seems like my own....as does my niece, whom I helped raise and she considers me her second mom.  Niece is now in college, and my step-son is in the Air Force.  So DH and I enjoy plenty of WDW trips without kids.
Now, to discuss romantic things at WDW.  I wanted to let this poster know that they can also rent a boat to watch the fireworks from the lake at both Epcot and MK.  In fact, back in 2008, my DH rented a pontoon boat from the Grand Floridian, and the driver of the boat took us out on the lake and parked us right in front of the entrance to MK.  The boat "piped" in the music to Wishes and we watched the fireworks from the boat, just the two of us (and the driver).  Near the end of the fireworks finale, DH hit one knee and pulled out an engagement ring and proposed.  It was the most romantic moment.


----------



## lovelygirl1975

Hi, we are currently child free by choice also.  We love disney also and seem to have a hard time I imagining our lives or a Disney vacation with children.  As for us I am 32 (33 next month) and DH is 38. We have been married for 7 years and we have been to Disney 3 times and we are headed back in about 3 weeks with my family.  As for the children situation we have always said that we aren't interested in having any.  We also have received the crazy looks and the there must be something wrong with you look.  I am a school teacher so I always get the "Oh, you get it at work so you don't want it at home." And yes that's partially true but the truth is I truly enjoy the children when I am with them.  I look forward to their hugs and smiling faces.  But, no I don't need it at my house either.  Over the years we have discussed and my parents have given us the we want grandchildren speech.  I thought that when I was younger I would feel the need to do it as I got older especially as my husband is two years from 40 but I just don't.   We thought about it for a minute this year and still decided not to.  So I guess we will see but for now the answer remains no.


----------



## Devilsangel7681

danijake said:


> Hi, can I come live with you?? LOL.



Hahahahaha! Sure! Lol


----------



## mrsclark

Well, I just got through reading/skimming the 123 pages of posting here and wanted to introduce myself since I feel like I know some of you already.

DH and I will be celebrating our 6th wedding anniversary in September.  He is absolutely the love of my life and I am happy everyday that we found each other.

And I will be celebrating my 30th bday next month.  We have a big trip planned smack dab between the two events to WDW and Universal.  We will be staying at the BCV and then at RP at Universal.

Here are my random thoughts after reading through this thread:


DH and I are child free by choice.  Growing up - as a child and a teen, all I wanted to be was a stay at home mom and wife. but now as an actual adult, I feel no drive or desire to be a parent.  DH and I are both what I like to term "should-ers."  We both always want to do the "right" thing and never disappoint anyone else.  And so after a couple of years, having kids seemed like what a married couple "should" do.  But four years ago, we really stopped and thought about.  Taking out other people's expectations and what we "should" do, we decided neither of us want to be parents.  Neither DH nor I really want children.  Of course, I can't with 100% certainty predict the future, so if five years from now we both change our minds, we will deal with that then, but for now and for the future (to the best of my ability to predict it), we are a child free by choice and plan to remain that way.  Our families are remarkably accepting of it (although I think my dad and stepmom still hope for grandkids from us in the future).

We do have two dogs - Dobby and Tonks.  Both are former shelter pets that we adopted almost one year apart from two different rescue organizations.  Tonks is a former stray rescued by a wonderful organization here in the city of St. Louis named Stray Rescue.  If anyone would love to hear more, I could go on and on

Somehow me - crazy Disney person - convinced DH that we should go to WDW for our honeymoon even though he had never been before!  He liked it the first and second times, but I would say he got truly addicted during our 3rd trip in 2011 - now we are both Disney fanatics.

I never think twice about getting in line to meet characters, go to character meals, or ride "kid" rides (DH has the patience of a saint as I LOVE It's a Small World - fond memories from my childhood).  And again, with DH's infinite patience - I like to meet characters in outfits other than their normal costume, so DH dutifully waits in 30-60 minute lines with me at MNSSHP so I can, for example meet Winnie, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet in their Halloween costumes (among many other times he has waited with me in character lines) even though he would much rather be riding Buzz Lightyear or BTMRR over and over with no line!

And it could be because we go in the off season (September) or things are changing, but I notice a lot of couples traveling without children.  In fact at MNSSHP in 2011, there was a line to meet Donald and Daisy in their Halloween costumes and there was only one child in the entire line - the rest were all adults.

Friends used to ask why we like to go to WDW so much - I figure either you get the amazing imagination, attention to detail, magic pixie dust and fun or you don't (I joke with DH that I got lucky he loves it since I failed to "test" him before we got married).  Count us with the people who get it.  I had someone else ask don't you think it would be even more fun if you had kids of your own to take around?  No!  Young children can't appreciate the attention to detail that is the mothership I call WDW.  DH and I took the UnDISCOVERed Future World tour in 2011 and were amazed at all the details WE missed.  Plus, when I am at WDW, I am the "kid" - it is my vacation to get away from the real world.  I don't want to have to take care of someone else (little kid) while I am there!

We like to people watch a lot too - we notice in the parks or on the buses back from the parks - those that look happy and relaxed are the CF couples while the parents on the bus look exhausted and the children look tired or bored (seriously, how many times have you a heard a kid ask - can we leave the park and go to the pool or just not like that interested in being there at all? Seems like the parents WANT the kids to be interested).  But now our friends and family just get that we LOVE WDW and even if they don't "get it" it makes us happy, so that works for them!

So a long post I know, but that is everything I have been thinking about since I have been reading the thread!


----------



## glaserjm

mrsclark said:


> Well, I just got through reading/skimming the 123 pages of posting here and wanted to introduce myself since I feel like I know some of you already.
> 
> DH and I will be celebrating our 6th wedding anniversary in September.  He is absolutely the love of my life and I am happy everyday that we found each other.
> 
> And I will be celebrating my 30th bday next month.  We have a big trip planned smack dab between the two events to WDW and Universal.  We will be staying at the BCV and then at RP at Universal.
> 
> Here are my random thoughts after reading through this thread:
> 
> 
> DH and I are child free by choice.  Growing up - as a child and a teen, all I wanted to be was a stay at home mom and wife. but now as an actual adult, I feel no drive or desire to be a parent.  DH and I are both what I like to term "should-ers."  We both always want to do the "right" thing and never disappoint anyone else.  And so after a couple of years, having kids seemed like what a married couple "should" do.  But four years ago, we really stopped and thought about.  Taking out other people's expectations and what we "should" do, we decided neither of us want to be parents.  Neither DH nor I really want children.  Of course, I can't with 100% certainty predict the future, so if five years from now we both change our minds, we will deal with that then, but for now and for the future (to the best of my ability to predict it), we are a child free by choice and plan to remain that way.  Our families are remarkably accepting of it (although I think my dad and stepmom still hope for grandkids from us in the future).
> 
> We do have two dogs - Dobby and Tonks.  Both are former shelter pets that we adopted almost one year apart from two different rescue organizations.  Tonks is a former stray rescued by a wonderful organization here in the city of St. Louis named Stray Rescue.  If anyone would love to hear more, I could go on and on
> 
> Somehow me - crazy Disney person - convinced DH that we should go to WDW for our honeymoon even though he had never been before!  He liked it the first and second times, but I would say he got truly addicted during our 3rd trip in 2011 - now we are both Disney fanatics.
> 
> I never think twice about getting in line to meet characters, go to character meals, or ride "kid" rides (DH has the patience of a saint as I LOVE It's a Small World - fond memories from my childhood).  And again, with DH's infinite patience - I like to meet characters in outfits other than their normal costume, so DH dutifully waits in 30-60 minute lines with me at MNSSHP so I can, for example meet Winnie, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet in their Halloween costumes (among many other times he has waited with me in character lines) even though he would much rather be riding Buzz Lightyear or BTMRR over and over with no line!
> 
> And it could be because we go in the off season (September) or things are changing, but I notice a lot of couples traveling without children.  In fact at MNSSHP in 2011, there was a line to meet Donald and Daisy in their Halloween costumes and there was only one child in the entire line - the rest were all adults.
> 
> Friends used to ask why we like to go to WDW so much - I figure either you get the amazing imagination, attention to detail, magic pixie dust and fun or you don't (I joke with DH that I got lucky he loves it since I failed to "test" him before we got married).  Count us with the people who get it.  I had someone else ask don't you think it would be even more fun if you had kids of your own to take around?  No!  Young children can't appreciate the attention to detail that is the mothership I call WDW.  DH and I took the UnDISCOVERed Future World tour in 2011 and were amazed at all the details WE missed.  Plus, when I am at WDW, I am the "kid" - it is my vacation to get away from the real world.  I don't want to have to take care of someone else (little kid) while I am there!
> 
> We like to people watch a lot too - we notice in the parks or on the buses back from the parks - those that look happy and relaxed are the CF couples while the parents on the bus look exhausted and the children look tired or bored (seriously, how many times have you a heard a kid ask - can we leave the park and go to the pool or just not like that interested in being there at all? Seems like the parents WANT the kids to be interested).  But now our friends and family just get that we LOVE WDW and even if they don't "get it" it makes us happy, so that works for them!
> 
> So a long post I know, but that is everything I have been thinking about since I have been reading the thread!



Wow! I feel like I could have written this thread! DH and I are also CF and about to celebrate our 6th anniversary this September. Not only that but we are huge Harry Potter fans with two rescue dogs and have volunteered with Stray Rescue as we also live in St. Louis (city!) Too funny!!!!

Good to know I have some fellow DIS fanatics near me!


----------



## CynBeth

We love Harry Potter as well!  I have always wanted to visit St. Louis.  We are from Maryland.


----------



## zima-cheryl

September is such a great time to travel.  Rates are a bit lower, crowds are less but the weather is still nice.  

We also like early November for mostly the same reasons, although the wether can be a bit more unpredictable.

We actually just booked a weekend in Sept. for Myrtle Beach & the room was about $100 cheaper per night than if we went before Labor Day.  And for an extra $10 hubby got us an Oceanview suite   I have no idea how he managed to sweet talk someone into that but I'm soooo glad he did!


----------



## ChristineNic

I don't recall if I just subscribed to this post or if I introduced myself.  DH and I CF and we love Disney.  DH is 60 and I am 45.  We have been married for 15 years. 

He has 2 grown kids and 5 grand kids.  Due to his ex-wife's manipulations, he is not close with them.  They know we are here, if they need us.

We are lucky enough to live in FL and have APs, so we visit WDW several times a year.


----------



## mrsclark

glaserjm said:


> Wow! I feel like I could have written this thread! DH and I are also CF and about to celebrate our 6th anniversary this September. Not only that but we are huge Harry Potter fans with two rescue dogs and have volunteered with Stray Rescue as we also live in St. Louis (city!) Too funny!!!!
> 
> Good to know I have some fellow DIS fanatics near me!



That is too funny - same anniversary month/year, CF, Disney fanatics - we live in St. Louis county!

Have you or any of the CF people here done TWWOHP at Universal yet?  DH went to Universal in 2009 while it was being built and then planned to visit in 2011.  After our time at WDW in 2011 we were supposed to go to Universal, DH came down with a nasty cold and while it certainly wasn't anything serious, he didn't feel like being with crowds in the heat.  So while we did actually check into Royal Pacific - he spent two straight days in the room (coming out each night to eat dinner) while I went outlet shopping.  So we never actually made it to the parks that year.  I do have to say, Universal was wonderful about the whole thing.  I had purchased the tickets in advance through them and they gave me a full refund because we hadn't used them yet.  And, we were getting a reduced rate at RP because we were staying four nights, but even though we only stayed two they didn't go back and up the room rate.  First rate customer service, makes me look forward to going back there!  Anyway, because we always drive, we were able to leave earlier than we had planned and drive home.  So long story, but this year we will actually get to see it!



CynBeth said:


> We love Harry Potter as well!  I have always wanted to visit St. Louis.  We are from Maryland.



I know I am completely biased, but St. Louis is a great city to visit:


A world famous zoo that is FREE - I like to visit many zoos and so far the only zoo I found that tops it is the Toledo zoo.  The National Zoo in Washington DC doesn't come anywhere close and our zoo is big - lots and lots and lots to see!

Big art museum that is free

Science center that is free

Missouri history museum - some interesting stuff even if you aren't from Missouri - that is free

We also have some other interesting places to visit even though they charge admission:


St. Louis City Museum - hard to explain but a giant playground in an old building made out of old industrial pieces and parts - it is overrun by kids during the summer but still amazing to see

The Arch - iconic - museum at the bottom is free, there is a cost to ride to the top

AKC Dog Museum - tucked away in a St. Louis suburb - dogs are welcome to come with visitors

Museum of Transportation - great for train lovers like my DH

Missouri Botanical Garden - great variety of exhibits and gardens

The Butterfly House - run by the Missouri Botanical Garden, but in a suburb, very cool butterfly house and insect exhibits

Anheuser Busch Brewery Tour - free tour of brewery and then free beer tasting at the end of the tour

I am sure I am missing things, but the point is there is plenty to do and see here!


----------



## mrsclark

A couple of ADRs that I am questioning for our upcoming trip.  Just wondering what fellow CF people think!

CR for dinner - keep hearing mixed reviews about this one.  Neither of us eat seafood, so we would both be getting the steak and going for the experience/aquarium.  Heard that this can be overrun with excited kids wanting to see the fish.  Also heard service is slow.  ADR is at 7:45PM - assume that means we wouldn't have enough time to finish eating AND see Illuminations?

CRT for breakfast - neither DH nor I have ever been - we are really big breakfast people.  I usually only meet fur characters, but am not opposed to meeting princesses.  Is breakfast decent?  I assume it is family style all you can eat like GG or LTT (dinner).  Is it a loud assault to the senses.  We did breakfast at Hollywood and Vine (with Disney Junior, I think) and I thought DH's head was going to explode from how loud it was - I just kept giving him his coffee so he could wake up!

Via Napoli - right now I have an early lunch ADR - but DH likes to shake things up when we are actually at Disney (he is really not one of those people who can decide months in advance where to eat), so if I need to cancel this, how successful have you been at just getting a walk up?

Sci-Fi - I went once when I was very young.  DH has never been.  Is the food decent and was it fun CF?

LTT (dinner) - went once before a MNSSHP and thought it was ok, but I am in love with the idea of Thanksgiving dinner food - yummy!  Last went in either 2007or 2009, thoughts from those that have visited since that time?

1900PF for breakfast - never even been in GF at all - worth going to see and eat there?  Or just skip the breakfast and see the hotel sometime?

Thanks!


----------



## CynBeth

mrsclark said:


> I know I am completely biased, but St. Louis is a great city to visit:
> 
> 
> A world famous zoo that is FREE - I like to visit many zoos and so far the only zoo I found that tops it is the Toledo zoo.  The National Zoo in Washington DC doesn't come anywhere close and our zoo is big - lots and lots and lots to see!
> 
> Big art museum that is free
> 
> Science center that is free
> 
> Missouri history museum - some interesting stuff even if you aren't from Missouri - that is free
> 
> We also have some other interesting places to visit even though they charge admission:
> 
> 
> St. Louis City Museum - hard to explain but a giant playground in an old building made out of old industrial pieces and parts - it is overrun by kids during the summer but still amazing to see
> 
> The Arch - iconic - museum at the bottom is free, there is a cost to ride to the top
> 
> AKC Dog Museum - tucked away in a St. Louis suburb - dogs are welcome to come with visitors
> 
> Museum of Transportation - great for train lovers like my DH
> 
> Missouri Botanical Garden - great variety of exhibits and gardens
> 
> The Butterfly House - run by the Missouri Botanical Garden, but in a suburb, very cool butterfly house and insect exhibits
> 
> Anheuser Busch Brewery Tour - free tour of brewery and then free beer tasting at the end of the tour
> 
> I am sure I am missing things, but the point is there is plenty to do and see here!


 Thanks!  Most of the stuff on your list is exactly what we would want to see plus attend a Cards game.


----------



## NightAngelX

I'm so happy this thread has been revitalized!  

DH was on the phone with a friend last night and I was sitting next to him.  I guess his friend called him p*$$y whipped for wanting to go to WDW again.  DH tried to play it off then was like 'in all honesty...WDW is fun as f*#k.  Especially when you don't have kids you have to watch.  They couldn't call it the happiest place on earth unless it was true.  They could get sued for that $h*t.'     Anyway sorry for my 'language' but I just had to share.   I thought it was great!  

I wish we had more money to travel but I fear I'd just travel to Disney over and over again until I tired of it.   

CynBeth- Yes! It was the Ripley's aquarium!  It was awesome!   I just love zoos in general though (i think i said that).  I had NO idea there was an aquarium at Epcot until we got there and we went right before our ADR at the Biergarten so we didn't have much time to explore. I know its no Ripley's but it was still cool what little we saw of it.  

Meanwhile I don't leave near St. Louis but I'm in Iowa now and grew up in Peoria IL, so I was equidistant between Chicago and St. Louis.  Lots of Cubs vs Cards drama.  

Yay for CF Midwesterners!


----------



## mrsclark

CynBeth said:


> Thanks!  Most of the stuff on your list is exactly what we would want to see plus attend a Cards game.



Last summer SIL, MIL, my mom, a cousin and I all took the Behind the Scenes tour at Busch stadium as well, so if you ever make it to St. Louis, you should put that your to-do list!


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrsclark said:


> A couple of ADRs that I am questioning for our upcoming trip.  Just wondering what fellow CF people think!
> 
> CR for dinner - keep hearing mixed reviews about this one.  Neither of us eat seafood, so we would both be getting the steak and going for the experience/aquarium.  Heard that this can be overrun with excited kids wanting to see the fish.  Also heard service is slow.  ADR is at 7:45PM - assume that means we wouldn't have enough time to finish eating AND see Illuminations?
> 
> CRT for breakfast - neither DH nor I have ever been - we are really big breakfast people.  I usually only meet fur characters, but am not opposed to meeting princesses.  Is breakfast decent?  I assume it is family style all you can eat like GG or LTT (dinner).  Is it a loud assault to the senses.  We did breakfast at Hollywood and Vine (with Disney Junior, I think) and I thought DH's head was going to explode from how loud it was - I just kept giving him his coffee so he could wake up!
> 
> Via Napoli - right now I have an early lunch ADR - but DH likes to shake things up when we are actually at Disney (he is really not one of those people who can decide months in advance where to eat), so if I need to cancel this, how successful have you been at just getting a walk up?
> 
> Sci-Fi - I went once when I was very young.  DH has never been.  Is the food decent and was it fun CF?
> 
> LTT (dinner) - went once before a MNSSHP and thought it was ok, but I am in love with the idea of Thanksgiving dinner food - yummy!  Last went in either 2007or 2009, thoughts from those that have visited since that time?
> 
> 1900PF for breakfast - never even been in GF at all - worth going to see and eat there?  Or just skip the breakfast and see the hotel sometime?
> 
> Thanks!



I can't help with all these, but a couple comments.

Crystal Reef (CR) - We've been there & enjoyed it.  It is a nice place & your meal can take longer.  We didn't think it was slow, but well paced.  If someone is looking to get in, hork down their food & get out, they wouldn't be happy.  If you enjoy the chance to actually finish your appetizer & first cocktail before they are bringing your meal & the check, it will be fine.
Mention to them you want to leave in time for Illuminations so they can keep you to that pace.  Also, remember an hour won't leave time for sampling appetizers, salads, a couple cocktails, a full meal, dessert & coffee. 
We liked the food & the aquarium was awesome!!  I"d suggets asking for a table up away from it though.  We were seated at the aquarium & people continually came down & leaned on our chairs, pushed their kids by us right up to the glass, set their camera on the corner of the table.  I was dumfound how rude people could be when we were obviously eating.  If you are in the 2nd or further back row of tables I think that becomes a non-issue.

CRT (Cinderells) I've never eaten there, we prefer Crystal Palace.  The nice trick is get your ADR for an hour before park open.  So if MK opens @ 9a, get an 8/8:15 ADR.   You can get some lovely pix on Main Street w/no one around.  Also you are in/out & head of everyone at the gate around 9am.  We've found we get 2 to 4 good rides in before the gate crowd catches up to you.


----------



## dawnhaze

mrsclark said:


> CRT for breakfast - neither DH nor I have ever been - we are really big breakfast people.  I usually only meet fur characters, but am not opposed to meeting princesses.  Is breakfast decent?  I assume it is family style all you can eat like GG or LTT (dinner).  Is it a loud assault to the senses.  We did breakfast at Hollywood and Vine (with Disney Junior, I think) and I thought DH's head was going to explode from how loud it was - I just kept giving him his coffee so he could wake up!
> 
> 1900PF for breakfast - never even been in GF at all - worth going to see and eat there?  Or just skip the breakfast and see the hotel sometime?
> 
> Thanks!



I did both of these meals solo back in January... Haven't been to the others you listed.

I loved the CRT breakfast. The stuffed french toast was great. It's not family style, they bring you a plated meal from a menu, but you can request more than one thing or mix and match sides, and you can have seconds if you want. Some people say the servers will give you attitude if you ask for more food, but I didn't have that experience.

1900PF wasn't as good as CRT food-wise for me, but it was a lovely restaurant with great character interaction. And the food was still slightly above average for a Disney buffet, IMO.


----------



## princesslilobess

mrsclark said:


> A couple of ADRs that I am questioning for our upcoming trip.  Just wondering what fellow CF people think!
> 
> CR for dinner - keep hearing mixed reviews about this one.  Neither of us eat seafood, so we would both be getting the steak and going for the experience/aquarium.  Heard that this can be overrun with excited kids wanting to see the fish.  Also heard service is slow.  ADR is at 7:45PM - assume that means we wouldn't have enough time to finish eating AND see Illuminations?
> 
> CRT for breakfast - neither DH nor I have ever been - we are really big breakfast people.  I usually only meet fur characters, but am not opposed to meeting princesses.  Is breakfast decent?  I assume it is family style all you can eat like GG or LTT (dinner).  Is it a loud assault to the senses.  We did breakfast at Hollywood and Vine (with Disney Junior, I think) and I thought DH's head was going to explode from how loud it was - I just kept giving him his coffee so he could wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I loved CRT at lunch. I went with a friend and we were the only two adults with no kids. The princesses (especially Snow White) really seemed to enjoy some in character banter with us. We had just finished the W and D half and Snow White said we were like heroes. I told her I'm sure she could finish too an she asked of they would let her ride her horse! Lol.  The food was fine and the restaurant was a little busy and hectic, but less so than people have been saying CR is, but that was at lunchtime so take it for what its worth.


----------



## CynBeth

NightAngelX said:


> CynBeth- Yes! It was the Ripley's aquarium!  It was awesome!   I just love zoos in general though (i think i said that).  I had NO idea there was an aquarium at Epcot until we got there and we went right before our ADR at the Biergarten so we didn't have much time to explore. I know its no Ripley's but it was still cool what little we saw of it.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't leave near St. Louis but I'm in Iowa now and grew up in Peoria IL, so I was equidistant between Chicago and St. Louis.  Lots of Cubs vs Cards drama.
> 
> Yay for CF Midwesterners!


 
I think I have been to that Ripley's Aquarium.  Does it have the tunnel where the sharks swim right over you?  I love that!

A few years ago on a trip to Disney we ate at Coral Reef as part of the CP package.  We were not near the tank but still enjoyed it.  We were unable to get it for CP when we go this Dec but we did book a lunch ADR.


----------



## CynBeth

mrsclark said:


> Last summer SIL, MIL, my mom, a cousin and I all took the Behind the Scenes tour at Busch stadium as well, so if you ever make it to St. Louis, you should put that your to-do list!



You will probably be shocked to hear me say that you should visit Baltimore.  We have a nice ballpark and you can take a tour.  The Inner Harbor is great with the National Aquarium, Maryland Science Center, Harborplace, The Constellation, and Fort McHenry the birthplace of our National Anthem a short water taxi ride away.  The Maryland Zoo is about 10 min away from downtown and is small but is nice to visit.  It is close to DC so if someone had a week's vacation they could visit Baltimore a few days and then spend the rest of the time at a hotel in DC or across the bridge in Arlington, VA visiting the National Zoo, attending a Nats game, seeing the Smithsonian museums and monuments,  The Spy Museum, the Newseum, and other historic sites.  We live between the 2 so we try to do 1 day trip to Baltimore on a Sun in the summer and a day trip to DC on a different Sun.


----------



## zima-cheryl

CynBeth said:


> You will probably be shocked to hear me say that you should visit Baltimore.  We have a nice ballpark and you can take a tour.  The Inner Harbor is great with the National Aquarium, Maryland Science Center, Harborplace, The Constellation, and Fort McHenry the birthplace of our National Anthem a short water taxi ride away.  The Maryland Zoo is about 10 min away from downtown and is small but is nice to visit.  It is close to DC so if someone had a week's vacation they could visit Baltimore a few days and then spend the rest of the time at a hotel in DC or across the bridge in Arlington, VA visiting the National Zoo, attending a Nats game, seeing the Smithsonian museums and monuments,  The Spy Museum, the Newseum, and other historic sites.  We live between the 2 so we try to do 1 day trip to Baltimore on a Sun in the summer and a day trip to DC on a different Sun.



We spent a lovely weekend in Baltimore last summer.  Great town & way more there than you could do in a weekend.  It is absolutely on our "going back to" list!


----------



## idiocratic

CynBeth said:
			
		

> You will probably be shocked to hear me say that you should visit Baltimore.  We have a nice ballpark and you can take a tour.  The Inner Harbor is great with the National Aquarium, Maryland Science Center, Harborplace, The Constellation, and Fort McHenry the birthplace of our National Anthem a short water taxi ride away.  The Maryland Zoo is about 10 min away from downtown and is small but is nice to visit.  It is close to DC so if someone had a week's vacation they could visit Baltimore a few days and then spend the rest of the time at a hotel in DC or across the bridge in Arlington, VA visiting the National Zoo, attending a Nats game, seeing the Smithsonian museums and monuments,  The Spy Museum, the Newseum, and other historic sites.  We live between the 2 so we try to do 1 day trip to Baltimore on a Sun in the summer and a day trip to DC on a different Sun.



I'm not a baseball fan but I love going to Camden Yards. I think it's beautiful. And they are making some great improvements to the harbour area. My favorite is the aquarium though. I haven't been since they changed the huge ray tank though. I really want to go there.

But there's also the dentistry museum Geppi's entertainment museum, Edgar Allan Poe's house, and there used to be the pinball museum but that closed in March . It might be reopening somewhere else though.

The point to my post is that like CynBeth said, there is a lot to do in the city.


----------



## CynBeth

It's great you guys have been to Baltimore and enjoyed it!  There are so many cities in this country I would love to see again or visit for the first time.  Does anyone have plans for the weekend?


----------



## idiocratic

CynBeth said:


> It's great you guys have been to Baltimore and enjoyed it!  There are so many cities in this country I would love to see again or visit for the first time.  Does anyone have plans for the weekend?



Some friends mentioned going downtown just to walk around the Harbor or Fells. I'm still upset I missed Artscape.


----------



## ChristineNic

I grew up in Catonsville, a town on the Southwest side of Baltimore.  You guys are making me homesick.  I need to plan a trip soon.

Is the B&O Train museum still open?  It would be a fun destination for a visitor.  Also the Walters Art Gallery.


----------



## idiocratic

ChristineNic said:


> I grew up in Catonsville, a town on the Southwest side of Baltimore.  You guys are making me homesick.  I need to plan a trip soon.
> 
> Is the B&O Train museum still open?  It would be a fun destination for a visitor.  Also the Walters Art Gallery.



It is still open!

And I have family that lives in Catonsville. My Aunt & Uncle own a restaurant called Scittno's there too.


----------



## mrsclark

I visited Baltimore when I was a preteen - loved loved loved the aquarium there!


DH and I actually went to Washington DC for vacation in 2008.  DH's work can be stressful, so he prefers a less hectic non-urban vacation to get away from things (which I found out WHILE we were in DC).  He said riding the Metro and all the crazy drivers in DC made him still feel like he was in the rat race rather than taking a break from it !  One day when we are retired and have a lot more time on our hands, we plan to drive around the country and see a lot of cities and famous sites - so only 30 years to go! So for vacations right now, we like places like Vegas and WDW where the transportation, entertainment, etc is all close by and relaxing!

Thanks to everyone who chipped in advice about my ADRs.  I always have the problem where my eyes are bigger than my stomach - everything sounds so good while you are planning it and then I get down there and get so stuffed another TS meal seems like torture!

So has anyone done WWoHP at Universal - any touring tips?  We will be staying on property at Universal so we will get early admission at HP and then Express Pass from almost everything else non-HP there!  I have heard the butter beer is a must try?!?!


----------



## zima-cheryl

CynBeth said:


> It's great you guys have been to Baltimore and enjoyed it!  There are so many cities in this country I would love to see again or visit for the first time.  Does anyone have plans for the weekend?



You are so right - so many places to visit & play tourist.  We have Savanaha (sp?) on our list for next year, along with a weekend in the Outer Banks & maybe a swing over to Tennessee or Kentucky.  I've never been to either so need to visit & cross those states off the list of places I've been.  

Our weekend includes a day trip to the beach (leaving in 20 minutes)


Tomorrow, if the weather cooperates we are visiting a lemur center.  Duke Univ. has a huge lemur center (largest population of them outside of Madagascar).  The are just so dang cute!!  I drag my husband off to this tour about every 6 months so I can see them again.


----------



## NightAngelX

I have a question to pose to my CF friends.  For my upcoming December trip assuming there is a RO discount the first week in December (rumored to have a RO discount but not Free dining the first week).  I am debating between Pop and Coronado Springs.  Last time we went we hardly spent any time at the resort at all so we thought it was a 'waste' of money to stay deluxe if we were touring the entire time.  We definitely won't be swimming.  Pop is almost 500 cheaper than CSR.   So even though CSR 'seems' nicer and more adult I wonder if we'd enjoy Pop just as much for what little time we spend in the room.

Oh and DH uses an ECV when we are at Disney so we usually request an accessible room for grabs and room for his ecv.  One thing I've noticed about Values and accessible is it allows you to choose a king bed so at either location we'd have a king bed.  

Any suggestions or experiences at either location?  Which would you choose and why?  

Thanks!


----------



## justlook3

Hi, figured I'd introduce myself here. DH and I have been married for 17 years, we've both 40. Child free by choice. We love WDW though it's been a few years since we are able to go.  We love it because it's not just for kids. It's magical and escapist and just plain fun. We also don't hate kids and it's wonderful to watch the joy of well behaved children at the World. We love to people watch for all of the cute wonder and none of the melt downs later. 
I haven't posted much because I'm more of a lurker and we don't plan on going back to WDW until 2015. I think I like to torture myself by reading this!


----------



## fisherjenn

I've always been with my family, but I always have time to myself throughout the day (usually a few hours). But I'm definitely looking forward to going someday by myself (with friends, I would) but going solo seems like more fun and free!


----------



## CynBeth

idiocratic said:


> Some friends mentioned going downtown just to walk around the Harbor or Fells. I'm still upset I missed Artscape.



Would you believe I have never been to Artscape?   We always seem to have something going on the weekend it is held.  We do go to the Maryland State Fair and Ren Fest every year.


----------



## mrsclark

zima-cheryl said:


> You are so right - so many places to visit & play tourist.  We have Savanaha (sp?) on our list for next year, along with a weekend in the Outer Banks & maybe a swing over to Tennessee or Kentucky.  I've never been to either so need to visit & cross those states off the list of places I've been.
> 
> Our weekend includes a day trip to the beach (leaving in 20 minutes)
> 
> 
> Tomorrow, if the weather cooperates we are visiting a lemur center.  Duke Univ. has a huge lemur center (largest population of them outside of Madagascar).  The are just so dang cute!!  I drag my husband off to this tour about every 6 months so I can see them again.



I believe that the lemur center was featured in a PBS Nature episode called The Loneliest Animals.  Great episode, talks about some of the last surviving members of species on the brink of extinction and if I remember correctly lemurs at the Duke center were featured.  If you love the center, I would suggest watching this episode - really great!


----------



## zima-cheryl

NightAngelX said:


> I have a question to pose to my CF friends.  For my upcoming December trip assuming there is a RO discount the first week in December (rumored to have a RO discount but not Free dining the first week).  I am debating between Pop and Coronado Springs.  Last time we went we hardly spent any time at the resort at all so we thought it was a 'waste' of money to stay deluxe if we were touring the entire time.  We definitely won't be swimming.  Pop is almost 500 cheaper than CSR.   So even though CSR 'seems' nicer and more adult I wonder if we'd enjoy Pop just as much for what little time we spend in the room.
> 
> Oh and DH uses an ECV when we are at Disney so we usually request an accessible room for grabs and room for his ecv.  One thing I've noticed about Values and accessible is it allows you to choose a king bed so at either location we'd have a king bed.
> 
> Any suggestions or experiences at either location?  Which would you choose and why?
> 
> Thanks!



Never been to a value resort.  One things friends of mine always pointed out to me, that is where the groups stay (because it is so much cheaper).  I'm not sure I have it in me to deal w/a large group of kids (cheerleaders, football, bands, high school trips, etc).
You may want to check your dates & if any of the cheer competitions or Pop Warner are going on, spend the extra for the moderate.  Worth the quiet & less busy lobby/pool/food court/etc.

We did Coronodo & my biggest complaint was how sprawling the resort was.  I think we ended up in the furthest back building so getting to the front was always a haul.  Beyond that it was neat, clean well kept & a nice resort.




mrsclark said:


> I believe that the lemur center was featured in a PBS Nature episode called The Loneliest Animals.  Great episode, talks about some of the last surviving members of species on the brink of extinction and if I remember correctly lemurs at the Duke center were featured.  If you love the center, I would suggest watching this episode - really great!



Thanks for the tip!  I'll have to check for that.


----------



## glaserjm

Have you or any of the CF people here done TWWOHP at Universal yet?  DH went to Universal in 2009 while it was being built and then planned to visit in 2011.  After our time at WDW in 2011 we were supposed to go to Universal, DH came down with a nasty cold and while it certainly wasn't anything serious, he didn't feel like being with crowds in the heat.  So while we did actually check into Royal Pacific - he spent two straight days in the room (coming out each night to eat dinner) while I went outlet shopping.  So we never actually made it to the parks that year.  I do have to say, Universal was wonderful about the whole thing.  I had purchased the tickets in advance through them and they gave me a full refund because we hadn't used them yet.  And, we were getting a reduced rate at RP because we were staying four nights, but even though we only stayed two they didn't go back and up the room rate.  First rate customer service, makes me look forward to going back there!  Anyway, because we always drive, we were able to leave earlier than we had planned and drive home.  So long story, but this year we will actually get to see it!



We did do WWOHP in 2011 and I really enjoyed it. For us we did probably a 1/2 day there and I felt like it was enough. As I'm sure your research has revealed there are only three rides (until they open phase 2 next year), so it's mostly about exploring Hogsmeade, which is really fun but doesn't take up multiple days. I won't be returning until they open Phase 2, but I definitely think it's a great place for all HP fans to see at least once!


----------



## Devilsangel7681

glaserjm said:


> Have you or any of the CF people here done TWWOHP at Universal yet?  DH went to Universal in 2009 while it was being built and then planned to visit in 2011.  After our time at WDW in 2011 we were supposed to go to Universal, DH came down with a nasty cold and while it certainly wasn't anything serious, he didn't feel like being with crowds in the heat.  So while we did actually check into Royal Pacific - he spent two straight days in the room (coming out each night to eat dinner) while I went outlet shopping.  So we never actually made it to the parks that year.  I do have to say, Universal was wonderful about the whole thing.  I had purchased the tickets in advance through them and they gave me a full refund because we hadn't used them yet.  And, we were getting a reduced rate at RP because we were staying four nights, but even though we only stayed two they didn't go back and up the room rate.  First rate customer service, makes me look forward to going back there!  Anyway, because we always drive, we were able to leave earlier than we had planned and drive home.  So long story, but this year we will actually get to see it!
> 
> We did do WWOHP in 2011 and I really enjoyed it. For us we did probably a 1/2 day there and I felt like it was enough. As I'm sure your research has revealed there are only three rides (until they open phase 2 next year), so it's mostly about exploring Hogsmeade, which is really fun but doesn't take up multiple days. I won't be returning until they open Phase 2, but I definitely think it's a great place for all HP fans to see at least once!



Yes we did before we were married. Went in 2010 right after they finished everything, I think it was their soft open. My sister and her husband went with us and enjoyed the butter beer. The wand shop line was all the way around the corner and the line for the ride in the castle was packed! Didn't take too long because we rode in the single rider line. We had a lot of fun!


----------



## mrsclark

NightAngelX said:


> I have a question to pose to my CF friends.  For my upcoming December trip assuming there is a RO discount the first week in December (rumored to have a RO discount but not Free dining the first week).  I am debating between Pop and Coronado Springs.  Last time we went we hardly spent any time at the resort at all so we thought it was a 'waste' of money to stay deluxe if we were touring the entire time.  We definitely won't be swimming.  Pop is almost 500 cheaper than CSR.   So even though CSR 'seems' nicer and more adult I wonder if we'd enjoy Pop just as much for what little time we spend in the room.
> 
> Oh and DH uses an ECV when we are at Disney so we usually request an accessible room for grabs and room for his ecv.  One thing I've noticed about Values and accessible is it allows you to choose a king bed so at either location we'd have a king bed.
> 
> Any suggestions or experiences at either location?  Which would you choose and why?
> 
> Thanks!



Even if you aren't in the room that much I would still suggest stepping up to a mod like CSR or POR.  All-Stars tend to be very very hectic - lots of people (especially kids) running around, limited food choices, and long lines for busses (from what I can remember) - especially when loading at the park.  If you want a more romantic feel I would go with a mod.  If it won't bother you to be in a very busy resort then go Pop.


----------



## mrsclark

Devilsangel7681 said:


> Yes we did before we were married. Went in 2010 right after they finished everything, I think it was their soft open. My sister and her husband went with us and enjoyed the butter beer. The wand shop line was all the way around the corner and the line for the ride in the castle was packed! Didn't take too long because we rode in the single rider line. We had a lot of fun!



Thanks glaserjm and Devilsangel7681 for the feedback on WWoHP.  We have 2 - 2 1/2 days planned at Universal for our trip in September (three nights at Loews RP).  We are doing WDW first and then moving over to universal (so we may spend our check out day at WDW all at WDW parks, 1/2 WDW & 1/2 Universal, or all Universal - have to see how we feel that day)! As everyone can probably tell from our dogs' names, we are BIG HP fans so we will want to see everything at WWoHP including eat there and go to Ollivanders.  I know there are only 3 rides there but we want to take our time to explore!

With the Universal Express Pass that comes free with our on-site room, we should be able to tour the rest of the two parks pretty efficiently although I could probably ride Mummy 10 times in a row and DH really wants to see Springfield!


----------



## SlothLife

Hi guys, I'm Bre!! Kind of new here..but *love *that this is even a topic  My husband and I have been married since 2011 - newlyweds still I guess!? No kids yet and not for a few more years. Any tips on things we should do in January? (our next trip) We have been to Disney many many times, but theres always something new to explore! I had my sights on splitsville maybe..we're going to eat at Ohana for the first time. Any ideas would be appreciated!! Doesn't have to be "romantic" - we're taking our romatic vacation in October to Atlantis  Disney is for FUN.


----------



## kerbear613

SlothLife said:


> Hi guys, I'm Bre!! Kind of new here..but *love *that this is even a topic  My husband and I have been married since 2011 - newlyweds still I guess!? No kids yet and not for a few more years. Any tips on things we should do in January? (our next trip) We have been to Disney many many times, but theres always something new to explore! I had my sights on splitsville maybe..we're going to eat at Ohana for the first time. Any ideas would be appreciated!! Doesn't have to be "romantic" - we're taking our romatic vacation in October to Atlantis  Disney is for FUN.



My husband and I are newlyweds too (Dec 2012). Congratulations  We are taking our honeymoon to WDW this fall. We're going to try to reserve the Wishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. This will be our 3rd trip there together and we like to do something different every time. Splitsville looks fun. I don't know if you're doing Universal at all, but we're planning on checking out the new mini golf courses at Citywalk.


----------



## Devilsangel7681

kerbear613 said:


> My husband and I are newlyweds too (Dec 2012). Congratulations  We are taking our honeymoon to WDW this fall. We're going to try to reserve the Wishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. This will be our 3rd trip there together and we like to do something different every time. Splitsville looks fun. I don't know if you're doing Universal at all, but we're planning on checking out the new mini golf courses at Citywalk.



Nice to see other newlyweds on here! We just had our 1 yr anniversary this weekend! Welcome!


----------



## TooBoyz4us

Hi!

"Oldy-wed" here ;-)
We have been married 27 years.

DH and I are taking our first "adults only" Disney trip this Nov. The kids are in college now, doing their own thing in life and SO not interested in traveling with us.
So, we are really looking forward to a just us trip 

Our plans for this vacation include a very laid back approach to all parks.We want to take time to slow down and explore all the things we never had time to while we were busy rushing to all of the big attractions with kids in tow.
Stopping when we want to,snacking when we want to, taking breaks when we want to etc.

Really excited!


----------



## kerbear613

Sounds like a great trip! I love the laid back approach to Disney. Sleep in if you want. Have ice cream for lunch if you want. Doing what you want, when you want to do it is the best part of vacation! Enjoy


----------



## IowaTater

DH and I are sort of CF by choice.  We would like to have kids but they're just not in the cards right now so we'll just enjoy life to the fullest until then!

We are going in 56 days to celebrate DH's birthday, our 9th dating anniversary and our 3rd wedding anniversary.  I can't wait to see all of the fall decorations, chow down at F&W, attend MNSSHP (who says you have to be a kid on Halloween??), and go to Universal for the first time.


----------



## mrsclark

kerbear613 said:


> My husband and I are newlyweds too (Dec 2012). Congratulations  We are taking our honeymoon to WDW this fall. We're going to try to reserve the Wishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. This will be our 3rd trip there together and we like to do something different every time. Splitsville looks fun. I don't know if you're doing Universal at all, but we're planning on checking out the new mini golf courses at Citywalk.



New mini golf at Citywalk?  I haven't heard anything about it and I LOVE mini golf - anybody been already and have a review?


----------



## mrsclark

Just wondering if anyone on this thread has read the following thread or the Time article about choosing to be child free and have any thoughts on it?

Time magazine notices some people are happy without kids


----------



## mrsclark

IowaTater said:


> DH and I are sort of CF by choice.  We would like to have kids but they're just not in the cards right now so we'll just enjoy life to the fullest until then!
> 
> We are going in 56 days to celebrate DH's birthday, our 9th dating anniversary and our 3rd wedding anniversary.  I can't wait to see all of the fall decorations, chow down at F&W, attend MNSSHP (who says you have to be a kid on Halloween??), and go to Universal for the first time.



This is turning into a St. Louis people thread!  I noticed your location is St. Louis.  DH and I live in St. Louis County and glaserjm is from St. Louis too!


----------



## zima-cheryl

kerbear613 said:


> Sounds like a great trip! I love the laid back approach to Disney. Sleep in if you want. Have ice cream for lunch if you want. Doing what you want, when you want to do it is the best part of vacation! Enjoy



Does the Fountainview in Epcot still do ice cream, or have they changed their menu again?

That is a great spot for ice cream.  Grab a spot on the patio & you have a great view of the water show @ the fountain.


----------



## geek+nerd

zima-cheryl said:


> Does the Fountainview in Epcot still do ice cream, or have they changed their menu again?
> 
> That is a great spot for ice cream.  Grab a spot on the patio & you have a great view of the water show @ the fountain.



It doesn't exist! This is going to be the Starbucks location in EPCOT.


----------



## IowaTater

mrsclark said:


> This is turning into a St. Louis people thread!  I noticed your location is St. Louis.  DH and I live in St. Louis County and glaserjm is from St. Louis too!



Cool!  It's always nice to see some fellow St. Louisians.  We are actually in Jefferson County now but used to live in West County.

P.S. I love that you named your puppies after Harry Potter characters!


----------



## glaserjm

mrsclark said:


> Just wondering if anyone on this thread has read the following thread or the Time article about choosing to be child free and have any thoughts on it?
> 
> Time magazine notices some people are happy without kids



We got this magazine at our office and I glanced through it yesterday but haven't had time to read the article in depth yet. I did notice that it quotes a study that I read about that equates higher IQs with being childless in women. I don't know the details about the study, but my main thing is that I want this to stop being an us vs. them conversation. 

Just as much as I don't want to be questioned or judged about not having children, I don't want others to feel that I'm judging or questioning the fact that they do have kids. It's a debate that once again pits women against women (just like the working mom/stay-at-home mom debate) when it really shouldn't be that way. As long as everyone is making choices about their lives in a responsible and healthy manner, there really shouldn't be a debate. 

I am happy though that this was put out there to show that parenting is a choice and that there are people that are making the choice not to do it. I know for a fact that there are parents out there who became parents solely because it was the believed "next step" and are not happy in their lives which seems bound to affect their children. Showing that there is indeed a viable choice is helpful.


----------



## lynnirene

Hi everyone! I'm Lynn and I am new to these boards. This thread drew me in right away. DH and I are childfree by choice (at least for now, I am not sure what the future will bring) and are planning our first WDW trip together for January 2014.

We are both college professors, so we do get a longer winter break, and I am hoping that the post-New Year's crowds aren't as big (once the kids go back to school) as they would be closer to the holidays.

I have been trying to convince DH to go with me for years, and he finally gave in when a few other childfree couple friends of ours told him how great it is 

I went in May 2012 with my family, including my niece (5 at the time) and nephew (4 at the time) and it was great fun, but I am looking forward to this adults-only trip. My biggest annoyance with taking kids to the parks? Trying to navigate the crowds with strollers! (And then having to locate yours later in the sea of strollers...). We did have a lot of fun though, we actually rented a house and had our own private pool, which worked perfectly for our size group.

I am hoping to stay on-site this time, but I have to decide where. From everything I have read, I have heard good things about Port Orleans (either of them). Or, if we decide to spend a bit more, I really, really love the look of Fort Wilderness...would it be good for a childfree couple, or are there lots of little ones running around?

Anyways, I have enjoyed reading this thread. As I get older (I'm 30) I find myself having fewer and fewer childfree friends, so it is nice to have some like-minded company here!


----------



## zima-cheryl

glaserjm said:


> We got this magazine at our office and I glanced through it yesterday but haven't had time to read the article in depth yet. I did notice that it quotes a study that I read about that equates higher IQs with being childless in women. I don't know the details about the study, but my main thing is that I want this to stop being an us vs. them conversation.
> 
> Just as much as I don't want to be questioned or judged about not having children, I don't want others to feel that I'm judging or questioning the fact that they do have kids. It's a debate that once again pits women against women (just like the working mom/stay-at-home mom debate) when it really shouldn't be that way. As long as everyone is making choices about their lives in a responsible and healthy manner, there really shouldn't be a debate.
> 
> I am happy though that this was put out there to show that parenting is a choice and that there are people that are making the choice not to do it. I know for a fact that there are parents out there who became parents solely because it was the believed "next step" and are not happy in their lives which seems bound to affect their children. Showing that there is indeed a viable choice is helpful.



You are soooo right, there really shouldn't be a debate. 

One thought I had though, about the higher IQ.  I wonder if it is that?  Or if it is an economic issue that shows itself that way?  I mean if someone is in a family that can afford good schools & college, they probably can also afford good healtcare & birth control.  Perhaps the $$ is what gives those girls access to both?  I'm not a social scientest, but that was one of the first things I thought when I read that.



lynnirene said:


> Anyways, I have enjoyed reading this thread. As I get older (I'm 30) I find myself having fewer and fewer childfree friends, so it is nice to have some like-minded company here!


We had that issue too.  It gets better as your friends kids get older so hang in there.  Also, checkout meetup.com for any CF groups in your area.  Another one is No Kidding - it is a national CF organizatin, maybe they have a franchise in your area.


----------



## zanzibar138

glaserjm said:


> We got this magazine at our office and I glanced through it yesterday but haven't had time to read the article in depth yet. I did notice that it quotes a study that I read about that equates higher IQs with being childless in women. I don't know the details about the study, but my main thing is that I want this to stop being an us vs. them conversation.
> 
> Just as much as I don't want to be questioned or judged about not having children, I don't want others to feel that I'm judging or questioning the fact that they do have kids. It's a debate that once again pits women against women (just like the working mom/stay-at-home mom debate) when it really shouldn't be that way. As long as everyone is making choices about their lives in a responsible and healthy manner, there really shouldn't be a debate.
> 
> I am happy though that this was put out there to show that parenting is a choice and that there are people that are making the choice not to do it. I know for a fact that there are parents out there who became parents solely because it was the believed "next step" and are not happy in their lives which seems bound to affect their children. Showing that there is indeed a viable choice is helpful.



Couldn't agree more! If everyone just respected that people are different and therefore want different things in life, the world would be a happier place  I am happy to accept that some people want kids, and don't try to convince them not to. Why do I constantly have to explain myself over my decision?

I was actually tempted to get on this thread the other day when two radio hosts were having a conversation about couples who choose not to have children. Apparently one of the hosts had been talking to someone who had stated that she simply didn't really like children as her reason for not wanting to have any. This caused great outrage on the radio show, with both hosts agreeing that it was such a 'wrong' thing to say, and that she may as well have said she hated humanity!

It was actually quite offensive to me because I don't really like children either. Never before have I considered that this might be offensive to society, or that it would make me a bad person! It doesn't mean that I want to do terrible things to them or that I don't think they should exist. It just means that I don't really want to spend lots of time with them. But a well-behaved child doing/saying something cute will make me smile.

I really love animals, and I don't really understand how anyone could not love them. But I don't go getting offended if someone says they don't dogs. Again, we're all different. Some people like Coke, some like Pepsi. As long as our personal choices are not hurting anyone, I don't see what the problem is


----------



## jdanjou

zanzibar138 said:


> Couldn't agree more! If everyone just respected that people are different and therefore want different things in life, the world would be a happier place  I am happy to accept that some people want kids, and don't try to convince them not to. Why do I constantly have to explain myself over my decision?
> 
> I was actually tempted to get on this thread the other day when two radio hosts were having a conversation about couples who choose not to have children. Apparently one of the hosts had been talking to someone who had stated that she simply didn't really like children as her reason for not wanting to have any. This caused great outrage on the radio show, with both hosts agreeing that it was such a 'wrong' thing to say, and that she may as well have said she hated humanity!
> 
> It was actually quite offensive to me because I don't really like children either. Never before have I considered that this might be offensive to society, or that it would make me a bad person! It doesn't mean that I want to do terrible things to them or that I don't think they should exist. It just means that I don't really want to spend lots of time with them. But a well-behaved child doing/saying something cute will make me smile.
> 
> I really love animals, and I don't really understand how anyone could not love them. But I don't go getting offended if someone says they don't dogs. Again, we're all different. Some people like Coke, some like Pepsi. As long as our personal choices are not hurting anyone, I don't see what the problem is



I agree with you. My husband and I decided that we didn't want any children and we used to tell people that it was because neither one of us liked kids. The glares and responses we received were beyond ridiculous. But in reality we do like kids, but as long as we can send them back to their parents at the end of the night. Now I tell people that I don't want to be responsible for the way a child turns out (as in raising them) and its like a lightbulb moment for them and they don't seem so judgmental. Or I tell them I don't want to raise a teenage me . Anyone who knows anything about my life from 16-24 understands completely and that's the end of the conversation. 

I would never begrudge someone for becoming a patent so don't begrudge me for not having kids. I value my time and independence more than I wanted a child, and that's ok (but not according to my mother who has finally resigned herself to the fact that her grandchildren are the 4-legged kind. Lol)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## CynBeth

It's been pretty quiet here.  I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## lakelandgal70

CynBeth said:


> It's been pretty quiet here.  I hope everyone is doing well.



Doing super great! Hope you are well!


----------



## Devilsangel7681

Doing fabulous, planning planning away for our trip in October! Hubby might not be able to make it :-( , but I am going with the rest of the fam so it will still be a blast!


----------



## CynBeth

Glad you guys are doing well.  Our December Disney trip can't come fast enough.  Luckily the O's are in the playoff hunt so it helps a little and football season will start soon.  It's funny that I am more into baseball and football than my husband.


----------



## franandaj

I haven't been on this thread much since it came back to life as we've been busy buying a house and with the D23 Expo. I'm just getting caught up on people's TRs and such. Our October trip is coming up really fast and I ned to get on top of MDE and those pesky magic bands.


----------



## Devilsangel7681

Oh man, have I been researching those pesky bands the past few days! Trying to get the FP+ figured out with my old ticket. My Disney Experience app is recognizing my resort reservation but not the ticket. I have an old 2008 hopper I am going to use, but I have to get it exchanged in DTD before we visit the parks on my next trip then I guess the FP+ will be attached to that one. Oy ve


----------



## glaserjm

Devilsangel7681 said:


> Oh man, have I been researching those pesky bands the past few days! Trying to get the FP+ figured out with my old ticket. My Disney Experience app is recognizing my resort reservation but not the ticket. I have an old 2008 hopper I am going to use, but I have to get it exchanged in DTD before we visit the parks on my next trip then I guess the FP+ will be attached to that one. Oy ve



I'm wondering if it is going to be in full roll-out by the time we are there in November. As of now MDE has the MagicBands and FP+ options on the page, but none of them are "live" so to speak.

I'm kind of excited to try it out if possible (we are going again in March with friends and I'd like to have at least one trip under our belts w/ FP+ before we are taking newbies around WDW)


----------



## CynBeth

I am probably the only person who does not care to use it and I hope they do not have it for my December trip.


----------



## mommyof6needsabreak

I am planning not 1 but 2 trips to Disney World this fall and BOTH of them are WITHOUT the kids!!!  WOOHOO!!! 
Don't get me wrong...I LOVE my kids but as my screen name implies...I need a break!
Between my DH and I we have 9 kids, a daughterinlaw and 3 grandbabies!  6 of our children are still under 18 and live at home.  I took them last summer for a few days and they loved Disney so I do intend to take them again.  However, my 11 yr old son has Autism and had a very difficult time with the whole experience that I really didn't get to enjoy the experience like I would've wanted to.  
And that is why I planned a trip in October with my DH, my mom (she is awesome) and my aunt.  DH has never been and this will only be my 2nd visit so we will get 8 blissful days to reconnect and have fun without the stress and worries.  AND I was just fortunate enough to get invited to go with my 2 best girlfriends from Sep 26 - Sept 30.  So I get to do a 1st time ever girls trip to!  
Believe me...I deserve every bit of it and I plan to enjoy it to its fullest!  God is good and I am incredibly blessed!


----------



## Devilsangel7681

glaserjm said:


> I'm wondering if it is going to be in full roll-out by the time we are there in November. As of now MDE has the MagicBands and FP+ options on the page, but none of them are "live" so to speak.
> 
> I'm kind of excited to try it out if possible (we are going again in March with friends and I'd like to have at least one trip under our belts w/ FP+ before we are taking newbies around WDW)



I hear the full roll out will be November.


----------



## gcarney

My husband and I are in our mid 40's.  We've spent 7 weeks in Orlando since 2009, which included a 2 week honeymoon in 2012.  We are going back in January 2014.  Call me crazy but I love it there.  We never did family vacations like this growing up.  My parents sent us to summer camp every year for 2 months.  I loved that but feel I missed out on the family travel.  We've meet some really dear friends who worked at the resort we stay at and now go back more to see them than mickey.

I'll be 70 and want to go back over and over.


----------



## glaserjm

gcarney said:


> My husband and I are in our mid 40's.  We've spent 7 weeks in Orlando since 2009, which included a 2 week honeymoon in 2012.  We are going back in January 2014.  Call me crazy but I love it there.  We never did family vacations like this growing up.  My parents sent us to summer camp every year for 2 months.  I loved that but feel I missed out on the family travel.  We've meet some really dear friends who worked at the resort we stay at and now go back more to see them than mickey.
> 
> I'll be 70 and want to go back over and over.



Welcome gcarney! I don't think you'll find anyone calling you crazy for your love of Disney here!

We went in March and our just dying until our November trip. What's funny is that DH (the former "Disney's just ok" guy) is worse than I am.

We too love seeing the CMs we've grown to love...it's like getting to see family!


----------



## mrsclark

Hello again to everyone!  We leave for our trip to Disney and US/IOA in a few days - so excited, but I have been working a lot lately so I have a lot of stuff to accomplish before we leave!

My 30th birthday was 2 1/2 weeks ago and our 6th wedding anniversary is at the end of September so we will be celebrating both milestones while we are down there.  I ordered two custom cakes - one for each celebration and would be happy to post photos when we are back if anyone would like to see them!


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrsclark said:


> Hello again to everyone!  We leave for our trip to Disney and US/IOA in a few days - so excited, but I have been working a lot lately so I have a lot of stuff to accomplish before we leave!
> 
> My 30th birthday was 2 1/2 weeks ago and our 6th wedding anniversary is at the end of September so we will be celebrating both milestones while we are down there.  I ordered two custom cakes - one for each celebration and would be happy to post photos when we are back if anyone would like to see them!



Congrats on your anniversary & Happy Birthday!

It is always so much fun to celebrate @ WDW.  They really know how to make things special.


----------



## gcarney

Congratulations!  I really hope they do it up for both occasions.  

When we were there for our honeymoon in 3/12 I felt very let down by the whole Disney experience.  The ONLY place we were recognized or made to feel special was in The America exhibit hall and show at Epcot.  

WDW itself was a real bummer on our honeymoon.  No recognition from any cast members.  We had other guests at the park congratulate us but not one cast member the entire day and we were there from open to close...I was very disappointed.   We of course made our own fun and that was what was most important.  I still have our bride and groom ears


----------



## glaserjm

mrsclark said:


> Hello again to everyone!  We leave for our trip to Disney and US/IOA in a few days - so excited, but I have been working a lot lately so I have a lot of stuff to accomplish before we leave!
> 
> My 30th birthday was 2 1/2 weeks ago and our 6th wedding anniversary is at the end of September so we will be celebrating both milestones while we are down there.  I ordered two custom cakes - one for each celebration and would be happy to post photos when we are back if anyone would like to see them!




Make sure to get and wear your anniversary buttons! We were there for our 
5th anniversary last year and will be there for our 6th this year and we got such great treatment by the CMs!! We heard "Happy Anniversary" about a thousand times, got special entrance into the New FL soft opening that was supposed to be for CMs only, got special desserts at all our table service meals, got free food from some of the F&W kiosks and best of all got invited into special reserved seating area for Illuminations viewing. It was wonderful!


----------



## gcarney

glaserjm said:


> Make sure to get and wear your anniversary buttons! We were there for our
> 5th anniversary last year and will be there for our 6th this year and we got such great treatment by the CMs!! We heard "Happy Anniversary" about a thousand times, got special entrance into the New FL soft opening that was supposed to be for CMs only, got special desserts at all our table service meals, got free food from some of the F&W kiosks and best of all got invited into special reserved seating area for Illuminations viewing. It was wonderful!



WOW, that is awesome!  I wish I knew your tricks.  We wore our ears and had pins that I had to buy on ebay because they don't give out wedding pins anymore....

Maybe we'll make it for our anniversary one year and get a do-over


----------



## Bushmills

Hey, where did everybody go?


----------



## gcarney

They all went to WDW


----------



## Bushmills

Hmmm, that's odd, I was there a bit earlier, and didn't see anyone.

Does Madi still kick around here?


----------



## krichie

I am leaving Sunday to go from WA state to Disney World - spending 6 beautiful nights at BWV with my partner.  I've never taken a big trip for my B-day (on the 12th) so I decided to go to DW for the completely random age of 27! After planning this trip for 18 months, I can't wait for Sunday!

Anyway, my tie in for this thread.  I took my nephew, 12 years old, to Disneyland in April, and I think I rushed him too much.  He still had fun, but I felt bad.  So my partner and I are going child free to DW, and I am looking forward to doing what I want when I want.


----------



## franandaj

mrsclark said:


> Hello again to everyone!  We leave for our trip to Disney and US/IOA in a few days - so excited, but I have been working a lot lately so I have a lot of stuff to accomplish before we leave!
> 
> My 30th birthday was 2 1/2 weeks ago and our 6th wedding anniversary is at the end of September so we will be celebrating both milestones while we are down there.  I ordered two custom cakes - one for each celebration and would be happy to post photos when we are back if anyone would like to see them!



Of course we want to see pics!

Maybe we will wear anniversary buttons, it is our five year anniversary for being married on Sept 20, we leave the 29th.  I could "call" it an anniversary trip, and since we are now federally legal it's even more cool!


----------



## glaserjm

krichie said:


> I am leaving Sunday to go from WA state to Disney World - spending 6 beautiful nights at BWV with my partner.  I've never taken a big trip for my B-day (on the 12th) so I decided to go to DW for the completely random age of 27! After planning this trip for 18 months, I can't wait for Sunday!
> 
> Anyway, my tie in for this thread.  I took my nephew, 12 years old, to Disneyland in April, and I think I rushed him too much.  He still had fun, but I felt bad.  So my partner and I are going child free to DW, and I am looking forward to doing what I want when I want.



Your first trip in 3 days...how exciting! I'm sure you will love it and I have to say that while seeing children's wonder at Disney World is magical (I've experienced it with my nieces and nephews) I've been told by almost every parent I know that has taken their kids that they "wish they would have gone by themselves before the kids were born". You'll have a blast!


----------



## mrsclark

Hello Everyone!  We just got back today from vacation - we were gone a total of 14 nights (2 on the road there, 9 at WDW, 2 at US/IOA, and 1 on the road back) and boy did we miss our furbabies!

We had a great trip and I will be posting my thoughts on some of the highlights  - both cakes that I posted about earlier, a spontaneous decision to take the Wild Africa Trek at AK, and finally getting to see TWWOHP!  Oh and the oppressive FL heat (our '09, '11, and '12 trips were in September and our '07 honeymoon was in October and this is far and away the hottest and most humid I can remember)!  We tried some new restaurants and ate at some old favorites.  We also did the PhotoPass+ for the first time too!

Based on the traffic and crowd nightmare that was the 9/13 Villians Bash at DHS (I read about it here on the Disboards), I am happy we chanced into doing WDW first followed by US/IOA!


----------



## franandaj

mrsclark said:


> Hello Everyone!  We just got back today from vacation - we were gone a total of 14 nights (2 on the road there, 9 at WDW, 2 at US/IOA, and 1 on the road back) and boy did we miss our furbabies!
> 
> We had a great trip and I will be posting my thoughts on some of the highlights  - both cakes that I posted about earlier, a spontaneous decision to take the Wild Africa Trek at AK, and finally getting to see TWWOHP!  Oh and the oppressive FL heat (our '09, '11, and '12 trips were in September and our '07 honeymoon was in October and this is far and away the hottest and most humid I can remember)!  We tried some new restaurants and ate at some old favorites.  We also did the PhotoPass+ for the first time too!
> 
> Based on the traffic and crowd nightmare that was the 9/13 Villians Bash at DHS (I read about it here on the Disboards), I am happy we chanced into doing WDW first followed by US/IOA!



Cant wait to hear all about it!!!!!


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrsclark said:


> Hello Everyone!  We just got back today from vacation - we were gone a total of 14 nights (2 on the road there, 9 at WDW, 2 at US/IOA, and 1 on the road back) and boy did we miss our furbabies!



Amazing how much we miss them, isn't it?

I usually need the first 2 or 3 days of vacation to get over worring that they are okay w/out us (despite the fact we have a fantastic cat sitter who I think they like more than they like us).


----------



## lakelandgal70

Ok I am here!! lol. Been away due to chronic illness. Still not so great but life goes on! Fall is when life gets super busy for us usually all the way till first of year. Planning on a trip to TN in October then friends are coming down to spend a week at Disney and we are going to MNSCHP! So stoked for that. Will be my 2nd time and hubbys first time! I can not wait for cooler weather to hit Florida.lol May have to wait till I get to TN ha!


----------



## danijake

mrsclark said:


> Hello Everyone!  We just got back today from vacation - we were gone a total of 14 nights (2 on the road there, 9 at WDW, 2 at US/IOA, and 1 on the road back) and boy did we miss our furbabies!
> 
> We had a great trip and I will be posting my thoughts on some of the highlights




Looking forward to hearing more about your trip!


----------



## mrsclark

Today I thought I would share the dining details of our recent trip with you.

As promised, I will post photos of the custom cakes I had made for us, I just have to figure out how to the get the photos from the camera to someplace where I can get to them (DH is an IT manager AND computers are also a hobby of his - so let's just say he has set up some sort of sophisticated IT infrastructure in our house that I am still figuring out how to use)!

We are now getting back into everyday life, where, as DH puts it, when you get hungry, you can't just go find a themed snack cart five feet away with delicious food on it to satisfy any craving you might have.  So instead, I will recap the trip.

Details of our Trip:

Left our home in St. Louis on Saturday 8/31 and took two days to drive to WDW.  We checked in to the Beach Club Villas on Monday 9/2 and stayed for 9 nights.  We then did 2 nights at Loews Royal Pacific at Universal and one night on the road on the way back home.

Food Highlights:

Garden Grill (Day 1): This is our go-to dinner spot for our first night at WDW and has become a tradition for us.  The food once again was great and our server was awesome.  She was quickly able to tell I am a picky eater.  She offered to bring me anything on the kids menu in addition to the adult plates, so in addition to eating a lot of turkey and mashed potatoes, I also got mac and cheese with goldfish crackers on top, which while strange, tasted good.  Next up for me (while DH ate the "grown up" dessert) which was cupcake in a cone - very sweet and a nice portion size.  We also had great character interaction - we ate early since that was our first and only big meal for the day - so some of the characters came around twice.

Tusker House (Breakfast) - (Days 2 and 6): Did this on our second morning.  Tater tots.  I love tater tots.  After this trip, Tusker House has now become our number 1 favorite place for breakfast at WDW.  I wore a Three Caballeros t-shirt and Donald noticed right away - we got great pictures with him.  They had great crumb cake too (not as good as my homemade crumb cake, but still very good).  We liked breakfast so much that we booked it again for later on in the stay.

QS Meals Part 1 (Day 4): Really liked the QS in the back of France at Epcot.  We had never been there before.  I got the Quiche Lorraine and DH got a ham and cheese.  Everything tasted freshly prepared and was very rich.

QS Meals Part 2: Perhaps it is the kid in me, perhaps it is the picky eater, but I like a hot dog and fries at Restaurantasaurus at AK (Day 8) and at Cosmic Rays at MK (Day 9) - I guess I don't need to apologize for liking them, I just do!

The Mid-Lights (Not sure if that is really an expression):

Raglan Road (Day 2): Got the nom nom wings to start - great combination of spice/heat and sweet in the sauce.  The wings were also well-cooked.  We both got hamburgers.  I got french fries which were wonderful and DH got onion rings which were also very good.  I called this a mid-light because while the bread pudding was good it wasn't as good as our visit last year.  DH and I both agreed that the sauces that came with it seemed "off."  I use the word off to mean just didn't taste the same as we remember, not that they were spoiled or anything.

Kouzzina - Breakfast (Day 3): Probably built this up in my mind too much after reading so many raves.  We started off with the fresh fruit bowl which had apples, strawberries, pineapple, blueberries, and melon.  It was a very big portion size so it was more than enough for the two us.  DH was more impressed with the main courses we ordered - eggs, turkey sausage (me), bacon (him) and breakfast potatoes - than I was.

Argh, I haven't even mentioned cupcakes or snacks yet!  Still to come: my thoughts on Sci-Fi, The Wave, Private Dining at BC, Captain's Grille, The Plaza and our giant disappointment in Le Cellier (I suppose giant is an exaggeration, but a disappointment).


----------



## BudgieMama

Another child-free (for now, anyway) couple, planning our first ever WDW visiting for next August. I'm so glad we're doing this now (before any small people become part of our lives). I've wanted to visit WDW as long as I can remember, so I'm over the moon we're making a trip for just me and my DH  Looking forward to hearing any tips you all have!


----------



## tinkrbell1437

Childfree and headed to WDW in December   Super excited!  Glad to see so many other CF couples and families (our kitties are all the children we ever want or need!!) - I actually feel better knowing that we aren't the only ones 

I booked us for Tusker House on our last breakfast so I am super excited to hear they have tater tots!!!! Om nom nom nom nom!


----------



## tinkrbell1437

CynBeth said:


> I am probably the only person who does not care to use it and I hope they do not have it for my December trip.



I am completely the opposite   I'm sorry that you aren't excited about it, but the good news is, ou can still use a KTTW card if you want

I have a friend who works for Disney and is at WDW right now for a conference... I am having her pick up a bunch of Magic Band accessories   We will have awesomely customized bands when we start our trip!!  We are getting sliders and bandits and covers (oh my!!)


----------



## mrsclark

zima-cheryl said:


> Amazing how much we miss them, isn't it?
> 
> I usually need the first 2 or 3 days of vacation to get over worring that they are okay w/out us (despite the fact we have a fantastic cat sitter who I think they like more than they like us).



Yes - when we were at Loews RP, which is pet friendly, I saw a lady with her dog and all I could think about is how much i missed our furbabies!

Our dog Dobby is what I term a special needs dogs.  He has moderate separation anxiety when we are NOT on vacation (moderate only because he is on medication), but when his routine is messed up he can really flip out. We adopted him from a shelter when he was 2 years old.  He had been surrendered there by his previous owners who obviously did not socialize him when he was a puppy.  He has a lot of quirks - for example, he does not know how to be polite to other dogs - just doesn't have a good grasp of doggy communication.  Our amazing Princess Tonks totally accepts and tolerates his quirks - she is that amazing of a dog!  It was a little rough when we first got her with them getting along, but now when its cold outside, they curl up and sleep together!  Anyway, my stepmom attempted to watch him for our 2011 trip and called me about 1/2 through the vacation, "help he is stressing me out and freaking me out!" So, and I know a lot of pet lovers on this thread might not agree with this choice, we board him.  We use the same kennel each time and the staff knows about him and his quirks.  He is about 65lbs and a Doberman mix with the issues I just mentioned so neither my mom nor my mother in law feel comfortable taking care of him while we are gone (not to mention my stepmom).  I have thought about getting a pet sitter but that is complicated because I would not feel comfortable leaving him at a pet sitter's house if they had any pets at all - he is only good with things that are familiar to him. And I am not sure about having a pet sitter come to our house because he is special needs.

Tonks on the other hand is a complete angel.  My mom stayed at our house and watched her while we were gone.  I think  Tonks misses her and she misses Tonks!  Mom shares some of her dinner with Tonks and let's Tonks sleep in bed with her ( we allow our dogs on our couch and comfy chairs, but not in our bed), so Tonks was living in the lap of luxury while we were gone.


----------



## BudgieMama

We have four budgies, known as our fids (feathered kids). We love them to pieces, and miss them like crazy. Whenever we're away we check up on them via webcam, even though our budge sitter is lovely and leaves us with no worries about them. We went to NYC in the summer and the time difference made the checking up hard. Sometimes I think it'd be easier just to holiday in the UK and always take them with us!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who misses their furry/feathery/scaly family when they're away!


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrsclark said:


> Yes - when we were at Loews RP, which is pet friendly, I saw a lady with her dog and all I could think about is how much i missed our furbabies!
> 
> Our dog Dobby is what I term a special needs dogs.  He has moderate separation anxiety when we are NOT on vacation (moderate only because he is on medication), but when his routine is messed up he can really flip out. We adopted him from a shelter when he was 2 years old.  He had been surrendered there by his previous owners who obviously did not socialize him when he was a puppy.  He has a lot of quirks - for example, he does not know how to be polite to other dogs - just doesn't have a good grasp of doggy communication.  Our amazing Princess Tonks totally accepts and tolerates his quirks - she is that amazing of a dog!  It was a little rough when we first got her with them getting along, but now when its cold outside, they curl up and sleep together!  Anyway, my stepmom attempted to watch him for our 2011 trip and called me about 1/2 through the vacation, "help he is stressing me out and freaking me out!" So, and I know a lot of pet lovers on this thread might not agree with this choice, we board him.  We use the same kennel each time and the staff knows about him and his quirks.  He is about 65lbs and a Doberman mix with the issues I just mentioned so neither my mom nor my mother in law feel comfortable taking care of him while we are gone (not to mention my stepmom).  I have thought about getting a pet sitter but that is complicated because I would not feel comfortable leaving him at a pet sitter's house if they had any pets at all - he is only good with things that are familiar to him. And I am not sure about having a pet sitter come to our house because he is special needs.
> 
> Tonks on the other hand is a complete angel.  My mom stayed at our house and watched her while we were gone.  I think  Tonks misses her and she misses Tonks!  Mom shares some of her dinner with Tonks and let's Tonks sleep in bed with her ( we allow our dogs on our couch and comfy chairs, but not in our bed), so Tonks was living in the lap of luxury while we were gone.



If you have found a good place that he likes & is comfortable with then I don't see any issue w/kenneling.  You have to do what is best for them.


----------



## mrsclark

zima-cheryl said:


> If you have found a good place that he likes & is comfortable with then I don't see any issue w/kenneling.  You have to do what is best for them.



I wouldn't go so far as to say he likes it - his ideal world is one where I would never be out of his sight and/or hearing range.  He loves me husband (when we first got him, he would whine and stare out the window if I left, but my husband was still home) and my mom but I am his person.  My husband and I decided to adopt him on a Friday night, but the shelter was closing and we didn't have the necessary supplies (food and water bowls, collar, leash, etc.) because he was our first dog as married couple or even as adults, I guess.  So I went back and got him by myself the next morning because at the time I was volunteering for that shelter, so I picked him up after my volunteer shift.  From the moment I put him in the backseat of the car, I think he decided that I am his human.  So while I don't think I would go so far as to say he likes being boarded, I know the staff understand his quirks and can safely and comfortably handle him while we are away.


----------



## CynBeth

tinkrbell1437 said:


> Childfree and headed to WDW in December   Super excited!  Glad to see so many other CF couples and families (our kitties are all the children we ever want or need!!) - I actually feel better knowing that we aren't the only ones
> 
> I booked us for Tusker House on our last breakfast so I am super excited to hear they have tater tots!!!! Om nom nom nom nom!



Our trip is in Dec as well.  When are you going? We will be there 12/7-12/15.


----------



## ActThePart

Childfree by choice, and headed to WDW in 28 days!  

My sister wants to raise a family, so I told her that her kiddos are going to have the coolest auntie EVER! AND I'm already planning trips to Disney World with her someday kids!! Gotta earn that coolest auntie title!


----------



## mrsclark

Everyone who has trips planned in the next few months - would love to hear the details!  Where will you be staying and do you have anything special like an exciting ADR or a tour booked?


----------



## mrsclark

Biggest dining disappointment of the trip!


Tonight I thought I would share our biggest dining disappointment of the trip - lunch at Le Cellier.  This was our first visit there since they changed to a signature restaurant all day with the same menu all day too.

In the past, I would pass on ordering a steak because I tend not to eat large cuts of meat often.  Instead, I would order a bowl of the beer cheese soup with a side of cream cheese mashed potatoes (one of my favorite dishes in all of WDW).  Imagine my disappointment when I found out you can't order those, I know it was partially my fault for not doing research beforehand, but I was still let down.  In the past, I would also split a side of Mac and cheese with my husband and that is no longer offered either.  So I just ordered a bowl of the soup while my husband ordered a steak.  The waitress even later made a backhanded comment - oh did just the soup fill you up?  I guess with all that bread we bring you could get full from that - obviously implying that she thought I was being cheap!  My husband said the steak was NOT worth the high end restaurant price, a similar quality steak could be had at any national chain.  We wouldn't mind paying if the steak was really good, but it wasn't.  DH also mentioned that they seemed to be trying too hard to make everything fancy - his side was something along the lines of roasted Yukon gold potato wedges and they tasted awful.  They took a restaurant with really great comfort food and turned it into a snobby restaurant with subpar food.  Another example, even the poutine (which we didn't order) has been made fancy with seafood on it or on the plain version a red wine reduction - I am not from Canada but that sounds like a creative chef dish rather than authentic Canadian poutine.  if they could pull it off and everything on the menu tasted great amd really high quality, then good for them, but really what they did was just ruin a really good thing.  So unless they make major changes we won't be going back.  We also noticed how empty the restaurant was - it used to be impossible to get a reservation... I am sure part of it is people on the dining plan no longer get to use one meal at lunch instead of two credits, but maybe others (especially those that pay OOP which we always do with the exception of our 2009 trip) have voted with their money and stopped going?


----------



## zanzibar138

mrsclark said:


> Everyone who has trips planned in the next few months - would love to hear the details!  Where will you be staying and do you have anything special like an exciting ADR or a tour booked?



My next Disney trip is not until September 2014. But in the next few months, we're heading to Singapore for a long weekend. Then we'll have a trip to SE Asia for our anniversary (Thailand, Laos, Vietnam, finishing up at the same hotel we stayed at on our honeymoon)


----------



## franandaj

In about a week, I leave on a really cool trip to WDW with a bunch of other DISers.  We've been planning this trip for a couple years and it should be a lot of fun. 

The next week after one day at home we fly back to Atlanta for another fun trip.


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrsclark said:


> Biggest dining disappointment of the trip!
> 
> 
> Tonight I thought I would share our biggest dining disappointment of the trip - lunch at Le Cellier.  This was our first visit there since they changed to a signature restaurant all day with the same menu all day too.
> 
> In the past, I would pass on ordering a steak because I tend not to eat large cuts of meat often.  Instead, I would order a bowl of the beer cheese soup with a side of cream cheese mashed potatoes (one of my favorite dishes in all of WDW).  Imagine my disappointment when I found out you can't order those, I know it was partially my fault for not doing research beforehand, but I was still let down.  In the past, I would also split a side of Mac and cheese with my husband and that is no longer offered either.  So I just ordered a bowl of the soup while my husband ordered a steak.  The waitress even later made a backhanded comment - oh did just the soup fill you up?  I guess with all that bread we bring you could get full from that - obviously implying that she thought I was being cheap!  My husband said the steak was NOT worth the high end restaurant price, a similar quality steak could be had at any national chain.  We wouldn't mind paying if the steak was really good, but it wasn't.  DH also mentioned that they seemed to be trying too hard to make everything fancy - his side was something along the lines of roasted Yukon gold potato wedges and they tasted awful.  They took a restaurant with really great comfort food and turned it into a snobby restaurant with subpar food.  Another example, even the poutine (which we didn't order) has been made fancy with seafood on it or on the plain version a red wine reduction - I am not from Canada but that sounds like a creative chef dish rather than authentic Canadian poutine.  if they could pull it off and everything on the menu tasted great amd really high quality, then good for them, but really what they did was just ruin a really good thing.  So unless they make major changes we won't be going back.  We also noticed how empty the restaurant was - it used to be impossible to get a reservation... I am sure part of it is people on the dining plan no longer get to use one meal at lunch instead of two credits, but maybe others (especially those that pay OOP which we always do with the exception of our 2009 trip) have voted with their money and stopped going?



WDW really messed up Le Cellier unfortunately.

It really did used to be a gem!  Good food, great staff.  Once management figured out how popular it was they kept tweaking & changing stuff until they messed it all up.  It certainly isn't worth the price (OOP or Dining Plan) any more.  

As for the rude staff, I notice that more at a lot of restaurants since the Dining Plan dropped the included tip.  I think the staff is getting stiffed a lot more because of it & it shows in their attitude.  We always make it clear when we sit down we are _not _on the dining plan & that tends to help.  If we do have dining plan before they even ask we let them know we are on it, we intend to order extras & know tip is not included.  Too bad you have to do that, but we find letting the staff know we have them covered if the service is good improves the quality of the service we get.


----------



## gcarney

Our next trip us January 2014. We can't wait. Saving my Christmas bonus for a week of fun.


----------



## tinkrbell1437

CynBeth said:


> Our trip is in Dec as well.  When are you going? We will be there 12/7-12/15.



Killing 2 birds with 1 stone!  Here's our dates and plans coming up in 68 days!

The trip is my brother and his partner and my husband and me, heading to WDW to celebrate birthdays (mine and my bro's partner)

We arrive on 11/30 and depart 12/7 (So, we'll just miss you CynBeth!) and are staying at CSR in Business Class rooms.  

We are on the regular dining plan and have all of our ADRs made already and are just waiting for FP+ to hit the 60 day mark to start booking those   My friend is bringing us Magic Band Swag so we can decorate our bands before we arrive!  I am super excited about that!

The crowd calendars are looking busier than normal, but as long as it is not peak season crowded, I think I will be happy.  The last time we went was over MLK weekend in 2013 and that was busy, but not crazy horrible.  Hopefully this trip will be like that or even less crowded (knock on wood!)

Looking forward to hearing about other people's rips!


----------



## glaserjm

We leave for WDW in 38 days, 1 hour, 15 minutes and 16 seconds. Yes I have a crazy countdown app that is constantly running...but that's how excited I am!

We leave on November 1 at 12 PM and are starting the drive down. We plan on getting the bulk of the driving done that day and have a hotel booked just south of Atlanta in McDonough, GA. We'll likely be getting there around 10:30 PM. We'll get on the road early the next day and will hopefully be pulling into Old Key West  around 3 PM (of course we have a lunch stop planned at some BBQ restaurant in Valdosta that Joe found!)

We will be at OKW for 8 nights and really have a lot of "firsts" on this trip that I'm looking forward to. We will be dining at 50's PrimeTime, Kona and Boma each for the first time. We are attending our first MVMCP and Osborne Lights and I'm doing my first RunDisney (Jammin' Jungle 5k).

We are also attending our 2nd Food & Wine festival and while it's not a "first"...I'm just as excited about it as I was the first time since I already know that I absolutely LOVE it!

Oh only 38 days to go!


----------



## mrsclark

glaserjm said:


> We leave for WDW in 38 days, 1 hour, 15 minutes and 16 seconds. Yes I have a crazy countdown app that is constantly running...but that's how excited I am!
> 
> We leave on November 1 at 12 PM and are starting the drive down. We plan on getting the bulk of the driving done that day and have a hotel booked just south of Atlanta in McDonough, GA. We'll likely be getting there around 10:30 PM. We'll get on the road early the next day and will hopefully be pulling into Old Key West  around 3 PM (of course we have a lunch stop planned at some BBQ restaurant in Valdosta that Joe found!)
> 
> We will be at OKW for 8 nights and really have a lot of "firsts" on this trip that I'm looking forward to. We will be dining at 50's PrimeTime, Kona and Boma each for the first time. We are attending our first MVMCP and Osborne Lights and I'm doing my first RunDisney (Jammin' Jungle 5k).
> 
> We are also attending our 2nd Food & Wine festival and while it's not a "first"...I'm just as excited about it as I was the first time since I already know that I absolutely LOVE it!
> 
> Oh only 38 days to go!



Can't wait to hear all about MVMCP - I have always wanted to go, so I would love to hear your review!

Also would love to hear your thought on 50's PT and Kona.

Also if you like BBQ, there is a highly rated BBQ place in Clermont, FL a little NW of WDW called Uncle Kenny's - the owner/head pit master is originally from St. Louis!


----------



## mevelandry

maddhatir said:


> Anyone else out there??!
> 
> I am childfree by choice and a Disney FREAK!!



Me too!!! Disney is FUN, and so romantic!!! 

My husband and I are going for the 4th time within two years. We're young at heart. 

And there is so many activities that adults can do...


----------



## mevelandry

mrsclark said:


> Can't wait to hear all about MVMCP - I have always wanted to go, so I would love to hear your review!



The Christmas Party? DH and I have been there last year. It was amazing. Breathtaking.


----------



## mrsclark

mevelandry said:


> The Christmas Party? DH and I have been there last year. It was amazing. Breathtaking.



When did you go?  How did you like the parade and fireworks?


----------



## mrsclark

franandaj said:


> In about a week, I leave on a really cool trip to WDW with a bunch of other DISers.  We've been planning this trip for a couple years and it should be a lot of fun.
> 
> The next week after one day at home we fly back to Atlanta for another fun trip.



Can't wait to hear all the details!  I remember that you said you will be celebrating your anniversary down there - even more special now that you are legally recognized this year.  So Happy Anniversary!


----------



## franandaj

mrsclark said:


> Can't wait to hear all the details!  I remember that you said you will be celebrating your anniversary down there - even more special now that you are legally recognized this year.  So Happy Anniversary!



Thank you! Actually we celebrated ou anniversary (5 years legally) out at DL last Friday. This trip is for meeting some ither DISers for a meet we have been olaning fir about two years.


----------



## mrsclark

franandaj said:


> Thank you! Actually we celebrated ou anniversary (5 years legally) out at DL last Friday. This trip is for meeting some ither DISers for a meet we have been olaning fir about two years.



Oops sorry I meant to say federally recognized!


----------



## mrsclark

As I mentioned earlier, I had two custom cakes made for us while we were on vacation.  Here is a photo of the first cake (which is more elaborate than the second).  Still working on a getting a photo of the second cake up and posted!

We had this delivered to our room at BCV and was made by the YC/BC pastry team.  It was a chocolate cake with vanilla buttercream (under the fondant).


----------



## mrsclark

I also wanted to get caught up on other posts that I wanted to reply to!



gcarney said:


> My husband and I are in our mid 40's.  We've spent 7 weeks in Orlando since 2009, which included a 2 week honeymoon in 2012.  We are going back in January 2014.  Call me crazy but I love it there.  We never did family vacations like this growing up.  My parents sent us to summer camp every year for 2 months.  I loved that but feel I missed out on the family travel.  We've meet some really dear friends who worked at the resort we stay at and now go back more to see them than mickey.
> 
> I'll be 70 and want to go back over and over.



 to the Childfree (by choice) thread.  There is something relaxing about being on Disney property for us that is magical, so we will keep going until we can't travel anymore!



gcarney said:


> WOW, that is awesome!  I wish I knew your tricks.  We wore our ears and had pins that I had to buy on ebay because they don't give out wedding pins anymore....
> 
> Maybe we'll make it for our anniversary one year and get a do-over



Are they really not giving out Just Married buttons anymore?  We got them but that was back in 2007.  I have seen a lot of Happily Ever After buttons (maybe for just marrieds as well as vow renewals), perhaps those just replaced the Just Married buttons?



krichie said:


> I am leaving Sunday to go from WA state to Disney World - spending 6 beautiful nights at BWV with my partner.  I've never taken a big trip for my B-day (on the 12th) so I decided to go to DW for the completely random age of 27! After planning this trip for 18 months, I can't wait for Sunday!
> 
> Anyway, my tie in for this thread.  I took my nephew, 12 years old, to Disneyland in April, and I think I rushed him too much.  He still had fun, but I felt bad.  So my partner and I are going child free to DW, and I am looking forward to doing what I want when I want.



Would love to hear your review of the trip especially BWV - DH and I thought about staying there for this last trip but we just couldn't give up SAB at YC/BC!  What did you think of the pool at BW?



franandaj said:


> Of course we want to see pics!
> 
> Maybe we will wear anniversary buttons, it is our five year anniversary for being married on Sept 20, we leave the 29th.  I could "call" it an anniversary trip, and since we are now federally legal it's even more cool!



Have you decided if you are going to wear your anniversary buttons while you are there?



tinkrbell1437 said:


> Childfree and headed to WDW in December   Super excited!  Glad to see so many other CF couples and families (our kitties are all the children we ever want or need!!) - I actually feel better knowing that we aren't the only ones
> 
> I booked us for Tusker House on our last breakfast so I am super excited to hear they have tater tots!!!! Om nom nom nom nom!



When you get back, be sure to let me know what you thought of Tusker House!



zanzibar138 said:


> My next Disney trip is not until September 2014. But in the next few months, we're heading to Singapore for a long weekend. Then we'll have a trip to SE Asia for our anniversary (Thailand, Laos, Vietnam, finishing up at the same hotel we stayed at on our honeymoon)



How exciting!!



zima-cheryl said:


> WDW really messed up Le Cellier unfortunately.
> 
> It really did used to be a gem!  Good food, great staff.  Once management figured out how popular it was they kept tweaking & changing stuff until they messed it all up.  It certainly isn't worth the price (OOP or Dining Plan) any more.
> 
> As for the rude staff, I notice that more at a lot of restaurants since the Dining Plan dropped the included tip.  I think the staff is getting stiffed a lot more because of it & it shows in their attitude.  We always make it clear when we sit down we are _not _on the dining plan & that tends to help.  If we do have dining plan before they even ask we let them know we are on it, we intend to order extras & know tip is not included.  Too bad you have to do that, but we find letting the staff know we have them covered if the service is good improves the quality of the service we get.



So do you think there is any chance they will change it back or do you think we are stuck with it the way it is?


----------



## IowaTater

Omgosh!  That is so neat and detailed. I would almost be sad to eat it but I'm sure it tasted wonderful too. 

We leave 6 days from today and I can't wait.  We're meeting some friends and family down there and our days are so packed, I honestly say that I can't imagine having to go with children...having to take nap breaks and lugging around all of their stuff. 

I would love to eventually take my nephews but not for a few years yet LOL


----------



## zima-cheryl

mrsclark said:


> So do you think there is any chance they will change it back or do you think we are stuck with it the way it is?



The tips have been out of the Dining Plan a few years now, I doubt that will be put back.  It is too bad.  I don't think people are stiffing their servers on purpose, I think they just don't realize it isn't built in.  Just like they don't always realize not all menu options are included.  

As for Le Cellier I imagine now that upper management has tinkered w/it to the point of breaking it, they will have to fix some things.  If bookings are dropping & it isn't full they may have to back off on the prices to get people back in the door.  Then the upper management will find some other hidden gem in Epcot to break... er, I mean 'enhance' and while doing that they will ignore Le Cellier & then the restaurant's direct management can get it back on track.  
Seems to me if you watch over the years that is just the cycle of how the Epcot restaurants work.


----------



## franandaj

IowaTater said:


> Omgosh!  That is so neat and detailed. I would almost be sad to eat it but I'm sure it tasted wonderful too.
> 
> We leave 6 days from today and I can't wait.  We're meeting some friends and family down there and our days are so packed, I honestly say that I can't imagine having to go with children...having to take nap breaks and lugging around all of their stuff.
> 
> I would love to eventually take my nephews but not for a few years yet LOL



We'll be there in two days and I believe that we are meeting up with some if the same friends.  We decided at the last minute to do MNSSHP.


----------



## glaserjm

mrsclark said:


> Can't wait to hear all about MVMCP - I have always wanted to go, so I would love to hear your review!
> 
> Also would love to hear your thought on 50's PT and Kona.
> 
> Also if you like BBQ, there is a highly rated BBQ place in Clermont, FL a little NW of WDW called Uncle Kenny's - the owner/head pit master is originally from St. Louis!



Uh oh! Joe will be all over the bbq place...thanks for the tip!


----------



## linzo552

mrsclark said:


> Biggest dining disappointment of the trip!
> 
> 
> Tonight I thought I would share our biggest dining disappointment of the trip - lunch at Le Cellier.  This was our first visit there since they changed to a signature restaurant all day with the same menu all day too.
> 
> In the past, I would pass on ordering a steak because I tend not to eat large cuts of meat often.  Instead, I would order a bowl of the beer cheese soup with a side of cream cheese mashed potatoes (one of my favorite dishes in all of WDW).  Imagine my disappointment when I found out you can't order those, I know it was partially my fault for not doing research beforehand, but I was still let down.  In the past, I would also split a side of Mac and cheese with my husband and that is no longer offered either.  So I just ordered a bowl of the soup while my husband ordered a steak.  The waitress even later made a backhanded comment - oh did just the soup fill you up?  I guess with all that bread we bring you could get full from that - obviously implying that she thought I was being cheap!  My husband said the steak was NOT worth the high end restaurant price, a similar quality steak could be had at any national chain.  We wouldn't mind paying if the steak was really good, but it wasn't.  DH also mentioned that they seemed to be trying too hard to make everything fancy - his side was something along the lines of roasted Yukon gold potato wedges and they tasted awful.  They took a restaurant with really great comfort food and turned it into a snobby restaurant with subpar food.  Another example, even the poutine (which we didn't order) has been made fancy with seafood on it or on the plain version a red wine reduction - I am not from Canada but that sounds like a creative chef dish rather than authentic Canadian poutine.  if they could pull it off and everything on the menu tasted great amd really high quality, then good for them, but really what they did was just ruin a really good thing.  So unless they make major changes we won't be going back.  We also noticed how empty the restaurant was - it used to be impossible to get a reservation... I am sure part of it is people on the dining plan no longer get to use one meal at lunch instead of two credits, but maybe others (especially those that pay OOP which we always do with the exception of our 2009 trip) have voted with their money and stopped going?


I agree, I have not been to le cellier since they changed their menu. I used to LOVE the maple beef filet, but now the menu has no interest to me.


----------



## linzo552

I am so glad that there is a thread for people who love disney but do not have kids. My husband and I are childfree (not by choice) and have been trying for about a year and seeing a fertility specialist for about 6 months with no luck. For a while we were not planning any trips anywhere because i assumed their would be a child in our life soon. Recently I started having a new mindset that we just need to enjoy our lives without children. The first step in doing that was booking a trip to disney for a much-needed getaway and to enjoy all the food and alcohol at the food and wine festival. I have never been so excited for a disney vacation, this will be the first vacation to disney with just me and my husband (no parents, siblings, cousins, etc).


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

linzo552 said:


> I am so glad that there is a thread for people who love disney but do not have kids. My husband and I are childfree (not by choice) and have been trying for about a year and seeing a fertility specialist for about 6 months with no luck. For a while we were not planning any trips anywhere because i assumed their would be a child in our life soon. Recently I started having a new mindset that we just need to enjoy our lives without children. The first step in doing that was booking a trip to disney for a much-needed getaway and to enjoy all the food and alcohol at the food and wine festival. I have never been so excited for a disney vacation, this will be the first vacation to disney with just me and my husband (no parents, siblings, cousins, etc).



Yes, this. After 3 years we've decided we don't want to waste the best years of our planning around something that may never happen. We used to call it 'not by choice' but more and more were thinking we're 'by choice.' We've since decided that while a Disney trip with extended family will be nice in the future, we actually prefer traveling as a carefree couple! We just got back from 2 days at SSR, followed by 7-nts on the fantasy. It was great! And we're already planning a trip this dec, and another cruise next year.


----------



## archdandy

This is my first time popping into this part of the forum so I've never seen this thread before, but I'm glad I found it! DH and I are currently CF by choice. I say currently because at this point in time we have no desire to have children but who knows what will happen in the future? I'm only 24 so I could decide that I want them later on. Lately I've been kind of leaning more and more towards the feeling that I don't think I will change my mind though. 

DH and I have been to WDW five times together and this upcoming October will make it six. We are going with his brother and his new girlfriend who I've never met so it will be interesting!  

Anyways, nice to "meet" you all!


----------



## MrsZ

archdandy said:


> This is my first time popping into this part of the forum so I've never seen this thread before, but I'm glad I found it! DH and I are currently CF by choice. I say currently because at this point in time we have no desire to have children but who knows what will happen in the future? I'm only 24 so I could decide that I want them later on. Lately I've been kind of leaning more and more towards the feeling that I don't think I will change my mind though.
> 
> DH and I have been to WDW five times together and this upcoming October will make it six. We are going with his brother and his new girlfriend who I've never met so it will be interesting!
> 
> Anyways, nice to "meet" you all!



I'm glad I'm not the only one who is CF!!!! I can't believe i've never found this thread before! 

I'm having such a hard time lately. DH and I have been married for 3 years next week and I'm getting the question of "when". DH and I have no desire to have children. And through the magic of modern medicine we are in the clear for at least three years.

However given my age (27) all of my friends lately are either pregnant, trying, or ready to give birth. (My best friend is having a C-Section and they are due this wednesday which happens to be our anniversary). My question to all of you DISers who are CF is.... do you ever get the feeling like you're the odd one out? The out cast? DH and I know we are making the right decision to be CF but I can't seem to help feeling like there is something wrong with me....???.... 

DH tells me not to compare myself to other people but it's hard not to. Any advice on how to deal with this?


----------



## zanzibar138

MrsZ said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who is CF!!!! I can't believe i've never found this thread before!
> 
> I'm having such a hard time lately. DH and I have been married for 3 years next week and I'm getting the question of "when". DH and I have no desire to have children. And through the magic of modern medicine we are in the clear for at least three years.
> 
> However given my age (27) all of my friends lately are either pregnant, trying, or ready to give birth. (My best friend is having a C-Section and they are due this wednesday which happens to be our anniversary). My question to all of you DISers who are CF is.... do you ever get the feeling like you're the odd one out? The out cast? DH and I know we are making the right decision to be CF but I can't seem to help feeling like there is something wrong with me....???....
> 
> DH tells me not to compare myself to other people but it's hard not to. Any advice on how to deal with this?



I feel a bit like this too - it's hard not to when all our friends are having babies! I try to put it in perspective by thinking about all the ways that other people are the 'odd ones out' too. For example, in our group, people who don't like dogs are also 'odd ones out'. There's nothing wrong with them. They're not terrible people. They're still our friends. They just don't enjoy spending too much time with dogs. Same with us and kids.


----------



## MrsZ

zanzibar138 said:


> I feel a bit like this too - it's hard not to when all our friends are having babies! I try to put it in perspective by thinking about all the ways that other people are the 'odd ones out' too. For example, in our group, people who don't like dogs are also 'odd ones out'. There's nothing wrong with them. They're not terrible people. They're still our friends. They just don't enjoy spending too much time with dogs. Same with us and kids.



This is very true. This is a great way to look at it. DH and I just feel like we are still too young and have so much more we want to do and experience. 

it was weird, we went to our best friends baby shower and every other couple our age that was there was either, pregnant or had kids. We were the only ones without. We had nothing in common and the conversations about diapers, pack and plays, and daycare didn't include us lol. Nothing was done intentional but it was alittle hard to swallow. Oh well... I am looking forward to being the fun, crazy, disney loving auntie!


----------



## zima-cheryl

MrsZ said:


> This is very true. This is a great way to look at it. DH and I just feel like we are still too young and have so much more we want to do and experience.
> 
> it was weird, we went to our best friends baby shower and every other couple our age that was there was either, pregnant or had kids. We were the only ones without. We had nothing in common and the conversations about diapers, pack and plays, and daycare didn't include us lol. Nothing was done intentional but it was alittle hard to swallow. Oh well... I am looking forward to being the fun, crazy, disney loving auntie!



We are in our 40's now & find that some of our friends who did have kids are now getting to the point where the kids are old enough/out of the house that we are reconnecting, so while it will be a long time, stay in touch if you really want to because eventually the kids grow up & you can reconnect.

I'd also suggest if you have the option, look into connecting w/other CF folks.  We found a great, active meetup.com group in our area.  I also know there is a group called "No Kidding" that has groups/franchises all over the country.  You will find there are a lot more CF folks out there than you realize.


----------



## archdandy

Those are great suggestions! DH and I always complain we have no friends to hang out with because they aren't in the same life stages as us anymore. I also know what you guys mean about going somewhere and having all of these people with babies/children around; it seems to be all they talk about. It gets frustrating sometimes because then I think well I shouldn't have come because I have nothing to say to these people. 

I also wanted to know how you guys deal with being CF and your families. My mom has been bugging me a lot lately on whether or not we are going to have kids. We have let it slide a couple times that we might not ever have them and she wasn't very happy with that. I know its my life and I am going to live it the way I want to, but I still feel a little guilty that she might not get any grandkids from me.



zima-cheryl said:


> We are in our 40's now & find that some of our friends who did have kids are now getting to the point where the kids are old enough/out of the house that we are reconnecting, so while it will be a long time, stay in touch if you really want to because eventually the kids grow up & you can reconnect.
> 
> I'd also suggest if you have the option, look into connecting w/other CF folks.  We found a great, active meetup.com group in our area.  I also know there is a group called "No Kidding" that has groups/franchises all over the country.  You will find there are a lot more CF folks out there than you realize.


----------



## zanzibar138

archdandy said:


> I also wanted to know how you guys deal with being CF and your families. My mom has been bugging me a lot lately on whether or not we are going to have kids. We have let it slide a couple times that we might not ever have them and she wasn't very happy with that. I know its my life and I am going to live it the way I want to, but I still feel a little guilty that she might not get any grandkids from me.



DH and I are very lucky that we both have very supportive families, and it is not a problem for them. I have very slowly brought it up in conversation, to the point where my parents know our plans, and DH's would have a good idea. DH's parents will at least get grandkids from his sister.

I'm not sure how I would go if it were different. Personally I think surely people have kids because they want kids at the time, not because they want grandkids in the future, and it's very unfair to place all these expectations on their kids. Maybe you could try explaining that you don't think it would be fair on any children you did have if you had them just to please someone else.


----------



## CynBeth

Part of me is sad we can't have kids and part of me is glad because we don't have to work around school schedules to plan vacations and I can be involved in hobbies and other things I would not have time for.  I do sometimes feel like a loser especially since people my age are not interested in me so most of my friends are around my Mom's age or a little younger.  I am concerned about what will happen when I get older.   I am an only child and we are not close to my Husband's family and I have very little family left so without kids I wonder who will take care of us if we get sick and need help among other things.  Sorry to put a damper on things.  On a positive note we will be in Disney in Dec.


----------



## MrsZ

zima-cheryl said:


> We are in our 40's now & find that some of our friends who did have kids are now getting to the point where the kids are old enough/out of the house that we are reconnecting, so while it will be a long time, stay in touch if you really want to because eventually the kids grow up & you can reconnect.
> 
> I'd also suggest if you have the option, look into connecting w/other CF folks.  We found a great, active meetup.com group in our area.  I also know there is a group called "No Kidding" that has groups/franchises all over the country.  You will find there are a lot more CF folks out there than you realize.



That's a good idea! I will always be close with the best friends we have that are having their baby tomorrow!  Neither one of them have siblings so I get to be the auntie!  I'm very excited for them but part of me is going to miss being able to hang out just the four of us. 

I will definitely look into meeting some CF couples in our age group! 



archdandy said:


> Those are great suggestions! DH and I always complain we have no friends to hang out with because they aren't in the same life stages as us anymore. I also know what you guys mean about going somewhere and having all of these people with babies/children around; it seems to be all they talk about. It gets frustrating sometimes because then I think well I shouldn't have come because I have nothing to say to these people.



This is exaclty how we felt at our friends baby shower. it's almost like you can't help looking youself in the mirror and thinking "Is there something wrong with me? Why am I not like them?"  Feel free to chat with me anytime thought! lol

And ask far as family is concerned, I've had a long talk with my dad about it and he supports my decision. He understands why and respects that I am mature enough to make the responsible decision. DH's parents don't seem to care to much about it one way or the other. But his GM sure does!  We are asked all the time at holidays where she is around and we just politely say we are not "ready" and that we don't know if we ever will be. We also even more politely remind her we would like to enjoy each other and work on our relationship before we bring children into the mix.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

It's funny when it comes to friends and friends with kids, I have some friends that think I'm insane for considering kids so 'young' (27) and others that can't understand why I'd wait so long! Truth is, as much as we wanted a child, were really warming to the idea of never having them. As far as grand kids for our parents, it's a little strained, not that's it's expected from us for their sake or anything. My parents already have a couple GK, but one of my sisters has also made the decision to be CF, so i imagine its disappointing for them. And on DH'S side, there's only 2 GK, and that's all there will ever be bc his brother and he both have the same medical issue preventing them from having kids. 

Maybe I'm selfish a little, but lately all I can think is that CF will be a better happier life for us, especially for our relationship. I would never imply that it's better for everyone, but being a permanent DINK sounds pretty good to me. 

We love traveling during off seasons, both bc it's slower and cheaper. Right now were looking forward a Dec weekend WDW trip with friends, and planning out our options for next year. Right now were planning a trip to visit family in Malta, along with a visit to DLP. My life goal is to visit all the Disney parks, and being CF will make it much easier to do this.


----------



## zima-cheryl

archdandy said:


> I also wanted to know how you guys deal with being CF and your families. My mom has been bugging me a lot lately on whether or not we are going to have kids. We have let it slide a couple times that we might not ever have them and she wasn't very happy with that. I know its my life and I am going to live it the way I want to, but I still feel a little guilty that she might not get any grandkids from me.



For a long time that was a big sticking point w/my Mom.  I was lucky because one day my Dad sat her down & explained if she kept on going she was going to drive her daughter away.  Evidently it sank in, now we just don't touch the subject much.  
Until that point, the more she harped the more I just removed myself from the situation.  I'm not going to call or visit if all I have to look forward to is being hammered on about the kids thing.  

Don't feel guilty, remember, she isn't going to be there for the 2am feedings or paying for 4 years of college, or all the stuff in between.  You would be doing that, and if you don't believe you can do that & do it well, then you are making the right decision for you.  




CynBeth said:


> Part of me is sad we can't have kids and part of me is glad because we don't have to work around school schedules to plan vacations and I can be involved in hobbies and other things I would not have time for.  I do sometimes feel like a loser especially since people my age are not interested in me so most of my friends are around my Mom's age or a little younger.  I am concerned about what will happen when I get older.   I am an only child and we are not close to my Husband's family and I have very little family left so without kids I wonder who will take care of us if we get sick and need help among other things.  Sorry to put a damper on things.  On a positive note we will be in Disney in Dec.



You aren't a loser!  You are the lucky one...just remember while they are covered in diapers & cheerios and unable to even go pee by themselves you will be able to sleep in, relax & pursue your career or hobbies without any problems.  The words "free time" and "spending money" will remain in your vocabulary.  You just need to connect with some other folks similar to yourself.  Look around & see if there is a meetup or other CF group in your area.  If not a CF group then look for a group with your hobby...cooking, yoga, travel, etc.  You would be able to meet some folks there, and even if they have kids, the fact you have a shared hobby gives you that to talk about.

As for who will care for you when you get old, the same people at the nursing home taking care of the people who had kids.  Having kids is no promise that they will take care of you.  A lot of parents end up dumped in nursing homes even if they have several kids.  Check out the DINK website, they have some threads & articles about planning for that type of thing (retirement accounts, wills, etc).  Our approach as CF does make it a little different, but there are some good resources out there if you poke around a bit.


----------



## glaserjm

CynBeth said:


> Part of me is sad we can't have kids and part of me is glad because we don't have to work around school schedules to plan vacations and I can be involved in hobbies and other things I would not have time for.  I do sometimes feel like a loser especially since people my age are not interested in me so most of my friends are around my Mom's age or a little younger.  I am concerned about what will happen when I get older.   I am an only child and we are not close to my Husband's family and I have very little family left so without kids I wonder who will take care of us if we get sick and need help among other things.  Sorry to put a damper on things.  On a positive note we will be in Disney in Dec.



You are not a loser! Don't even think that way for a second. Somehow society has created this ideal that every woman should be able to and desire to "have it all" including children,  a successful and lucrative career and a fabulous social life. Not only is that nearly impossible to achieve, it's also not a shoe that fits each person. It's so frustrating that it turns us into self-doubting or loathing members of society when there's generally very little of the same pressure put on men! Nobody looks at DH funny when he says that kids "aren't in our plans right now" (our standard response to avoid a long conversation).

However when some invasive folks ask me the ask me the same thing and I give the same response, it's a different ballgame.

Having children is not a guarantee on anything in your future. You could have a child (God forbid) with limitations that require _you_ to care for them for their entire life, even in your old age. My mother currently spends five to six days per week caring for her mother and my uncles are nowhere to be found. This happens all the time and some people aren't even lucky enough to have even one of their children interested in caretaking.

Having children is wonderful for those who want to do it. Not having children is wonderful for those who do not want to do it. There should not be an argument, but unfortunately people want to validate their own decisions by "convincing" others that their way is best. It happens in all facets in life and especially in parenting!

Keep your chin up CynBeth and like Cheryl said, find others in your area that are like you and join a group or form your own! There's a lot of life to live out there!


----------



## tinkrbell1437

My husband and I are happily CF and have known that is how we wanted it since our mid-20s - the only person who has ever given me a hard time about it has been my sister.  She says that I am the most selfish person in the world for not having kids.   I told her that it would be more selfish to have a kid that I didn't want just so I could fit into "normal" society.

Like others have said, it works for us and makes us happy, but everyone is different.  Don't ever feel "less than" and don't let anyone else make you feel that way!

For now, enjoy life and Disney


----------



## CynBeth

Thanks guys for your kind words!


----------



## zima-cheryl

tinkrbell1437 said:


> My husband and I are happily CF and have known that is how we wanted it since our mid-20s - the only person who has ever given me a hard time about it has been my sister.  She says that I am the most selfish person in the world for not having kids.   I told her that it would be more selfish to have a kid that I didn't want just so I could fit into "normal" society.
> 
> Like others have said, it works for us and makes us happy, but everyone is different.  Don't ever feel "less than" and don't let anyone else make you feel that way!
> 
> For now, enjoy life and Disney



Next time your sister tells you you are selfish drop this one on her...
"Was Mother Teresa any less compassionate because she never passed a mucous plug? Is Oprah's empire any less because she never soothed a newborn through colic or argued with a teenager about poor life choices? "

http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/open-letter-women-chose-not-kids-162100827.html

I can't think of anyone who can say either of those women are selfish with a straight face.


----------



## franandaj

CynBeth said:


> Part of me is sad we can't have kids and part of me is glad because we don't have to work around school schedules to plan vacations and I can be involved in hobbies and other things I would not have time for.  I do sometimes feel like a loser especially since people my age are not interested in me so most of my friends are around my Mom's age or a little younger.  I am concerned about what will happen when I get older.   I am an only child and we are not close to my Husband's family and I have very little family left so without kids I wonder who will take care of us if we get sick and need help among other things.  Sorry to put a damper on things.  On a positive note we will be in Disney in Dec.



You're definitely not a loser! Just because people your age aren't interested in you, that doesn't determine your worth. All my friends lost interest in me over the last 15 years and I've made new friends.



zima-cheryl said:


> Don't feel guilty, remember, she isn't going to be there for the 2am feedings or paying for 4 years of college, or all the stuff in between.  You would be doing that, and if you don't believe you can do that & do it well, then you are making the right decision for you.
> 
> You aren't a loser!  You are the lucky one...just remember while they are covered in diapers & cheerios and unable to even go pee by themselves you will be able to sleep in, relax & pursue your career or hobbies without any problems.  The words "free time" and "spending money" will remain in your vocabulary.  You just need to connect with some other folks similar to yourself.  Look around & see if there is a meetup or other CF group in your area.  If not a CF group then look for a group with your hobby...cooking, yoga, travel, etc.  You would be able to meet some folks there, and even if they have kids, the fact you have a shared hobby gives you that to talk about.
> 
> As for who will care for you when you get old, the same people at the nursing home taking care of the people who had kids.  Having kids is no promise that they will take care of you.  A lot of parents end up dumped in nursing homes even if they have several kids.  Check out the DINK website, they have some threads & articles about planning for that type of thing (retirement accounts, wills, etc).  Our approach as CF does make it a little different, but there are some good resources out there if you poke around a bit.



 Yup! These are all great points that I was going to make but Cheryl beat me to them.



tinkrbell1437 said:


> My husband and I are happily CF and have known that is how we wanted it since our mid-20s - the only person who has ever given me a hard time about it has been my sister.  She says that I am the most selfish person in the world for not having kids.   I told her that it would be more selfish to have a kid that I didn't want just so I could fit into "normal" society.
> 
> Like others have said, it works for us and makes us happy, but everyone is different.  Don't ever feel "less than" and don't let anyone else make you feel that way!
> 
> For now, enjoy life and Disney



I've never fit into normal society and have to accept I never will. So many people have kids that never really wanted them and they treat them that way. Better not to have them and not regret it than have them and regret it.

Besides as others pointed out there is no guarantee that they will take care of you. They could be in prison for all you know!


----------



## Devilsangel7681

MrsZ said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who is CF!!!! I can't believe i've never found this thread before!  I'm having such a hard time lately. DH and I have been married for 3 years next week and I'm getting the question of "when". DH and I have no desire to have children. And through the magic of modern medicine we are in the clear for at least three years.  However given my age (27) all of my friends lately are either pregnant, trying, or ready to give birth. (My best friend is having a C-Section and they are due this wednesday which happens to be our anniversary). My question to all of you DISers who are CF is.... do you ever get the feeling like you're the odd one out? The out cast? DH and I know we are making the right decision to be CF but I can't seem to help feeling like there is something wrong with me....???....   DH tells me not to compare myself to other people but it's hard not to. Any advice on how to deal with this?



You and I are in the exact same boat. I am 27 and I have been married a little over a year. While I am not getting the question as often as you are, I probably will in the near future.

Both my husband and I met on the basis that neither of us wanted kids. We both know what we want out of life and it matches, nothing in those plans involves children. I make it very well known to people around me I really don't want them. I still feel like the odd person out though. They just don't understand how anyone could not want a crying, pooping dependent mess that needs 110% of your attention! Not saying people who have kids is bad, I think it's great people have kids. I just have no desire to have any myself. I get weird looks, or  the standard "oh you're young, you will change your mind" response. I feel like saying " no I know what I want, I am not stupid or too young to know better thank you." I have honestly only had 1 positive response from someone ever. Out of probably 100 people. Sad.

Truth is it is really no one's business but you and your husband's. It is such a big commitment that requires you to put everything else second, no one should be telling you to make that decision!!! You can't travel when you want, you can't go out to eat when you want, you can't retire early, you can't watch R rated movies when you want, to me having children is just a huge list of things I can't do and all the things I would have to do that quite frankly I really don't care to do at all. 

Stay true to yourself. If you aren't someone who wants them but has them anyway you are only hurting them in the long run, and possibly your marriage if it is that strong of an issue.

Glad there is someone else out there just like me!!!


----------



## gcarney

DH and I are in our mid 40's.  He has a son by a previous relationship.  When we met 15 years ago we knew neither of us wanted children.  I am lucky, my family never asked.  My friends have and I told them if you take them at night and you raise them then I'll have them....

I didn't have the best mother growing up.  Controlling, demanding, manipulative and quite frankly scary.  I didn't and still don't want to continue that pattern.  From what she says her mom was a monster as well.  I do get a shot at being a GM instead.  We will welcome a granddaughter in December so at some point we will make the trip with her but as for kids of our own, we are really all set!  

Don't sweat it - do what you want, because its what YOU want. 

Enjoy


----------



## mrsclark

Finally at a computer rather than my iPad so I now easily muilti-quote and respond to everyone!



IowaTater said:


> Omgosh!  That is so neat and detailed. I would almost be sad to eat it but I'm sure it tasted wonderful too.
> 
> We leave 6 days from today and I can't wait.  We're meeting some friends and family down there and our days are so packed, I honestly say that I can't imagine having to go with children...having to take nap breaks and lugging around all of their stuff.
> 
> I would love to eventually take my nephews but not for a few years yet LOL



Let us know how the trip goes!  I would love to hear all of the details!



franandaj said:


> We'll be there in two days and I believe that we are meeting up with some if the same friends.  We decided at the last minute to do MNSSHP.



Can't wait to hear your review of MNSSHP - we were there for the first night of the party 9/10/13 and had lots of fun!  We especially enjoyed seeing the fireworks in Fantasy Land.  I know you don't get the intended/designed view by watching them from someplace other than in front of the castle, but there are usually too many crowds for us in the prime spots.  So we grabbed some Candy Corn soft serve (which did NOT taste like candy corn unless you count the bits of candy corn sprinkled on top of it - it just tasted like vanilla soft serve) and watched the fireworks "in the round" which was a lot of fun.



linzo552 said:


> I am so glad that there is a thread for people who love disney but do not have kids. My husband and I are childfree (not by choice) and have been trying for about a year and seeing a fertility specialist for about 6 months with no luck. For a while we were not planning any trips anywhere because i assumed their would be a child in our life soon. Recently I started having a new mindset that we just need to enjoy our lives without children. The first step in doing that was booking a trip to disney for a much-needed getaway and to enjoy all the food and alcohol at the food and wine festival. I have never been so excited for a disney vacation, this will be the first vacation to disney with just me and my husband (no parents, siblings, cousins, etc).



 Hello!  It sounds like you will be getting the much-need relaxing and fun vacation that both of you need.



DisneyDreamer2504 said:


> Yes, this. After 3 years we've decided we don't want to waste the best years of our planning around something that may never happen. We used to call it 'not by choice' but more and more were thinking we're 'by choice.' We've since decided that while a Disney trip with extended family will be nice in the future, we actually prefer traveling as a carefree couple! We just got back from 2 days at SSR, followed by 7-nts on the fantasy. It was great! And we're already planning a trip this dec, and another cruise next year.



 Hello!



archdandy said:


> This is my first time popping into this part of the forum so I've never seen this thread before, but I'm glad I found it! DH and I are currently CF by choice. I say currently because at this point in time we have no desire to have children but who knows what will happen in the future? I'm only 24 so I could decide that I want them later on. Lately I've been kind of leaning more and more towards the feeling that I don't think I will change my mind though.
> 
> DH and I have been to WDW five times together and this upcoming October will make it six. We are going with his brother and his new girlfriend who I've never met so it will be interesting!
> 
> Anyways, nice to "meet" you all!



 Hello!  Nice to meet you too!  DH and I got married when I was 24 and he was 28.  We discussed having children and thought 2 years into our marriage would be the "right" amount of time to have alone while married before having children - I have no idea where we got that from :.  So in 2009, we went on vacation to WDW.  At the end of the trip, I was so sad (and have hilarious pictures of me making crying faces to prove it), thinking this was the end of "our" time and now we "should" go have kids.  All of our lives, DH and I have been high-achievers and people pleasers and what I term "shoulders" meaning that we never wanted to let people down and always wanted to do what we "should" do.  A month or so after we got back from vacation, we both sat down and said this is crazy, if we aren't excited about having a baby and don't really want to do it, then it is nuts to do it just because we "should" (society's norm, expectations that others had of us, what we believed "normal" married couples do - as if there is such a thing, etc).  So we decided no kids for us at that point and I would say we are about 80%-90% sure we plan to remain CF.  We check in with each other periodically, still don't want a baby, right??? I am not 100% yet about not having kids, but as each year passes (I am now 30) instead of hearing a biological clock ticking, I actually feel more and more confident about our decision (it can take years and years to undo all the thinking about all the "shoulds").



MrsZ said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who is CF!!!! I can't believe i've never found this thread before!
> 
> I'm having such a hard time lately. DH and I have been married for 3 years next week and I'm getting the question of "when". DH and I have no desire to have children. And through the magic of modern medicine we are in the clear for at least three years.
> 
> However given my age (27) all of my friends lately are either pregnant, trying, or ready to give birth. (My best friend is having a C-Section and they are due this wednesday which happens to be our anniversary). My question to all of you DISers who are CF is.... do you ever get the feeling like you're the odd one out? The out cast? DH and I know we are making the right decision to be CF but I can't seem to help feeling like there is something wrong with me....???....
> 
> DH tells me not to compare myself to other people but it's hard not to. Any advice on how to deal with this?



Almost all of our friends have children.  We all went out together in August and I left thinking that I don't want their lives and I know they don't want mine.  So I think your DH is right to suggest not comparing because what makes someone else happy may not make you happy.

Yes, sometimes I get bored out of my mind when the group starts debating private versus public school or complains about the cost of daycare, but the last time we went out we actually talked about a lot of other stuff - sometimes about their kids, but actually on a lot of other topics.  So, I totally understand there are conversations that I felt completely left out of because I have nothing interesting to contribute, but I've also found that if I bring up other topics (books, movies, TV shows) a lot of times people with kids actually enjoy the change of subject.  After all what is the point of getting together with other adults for a friends night out if the only subject is kids???

As for being the odd one out in society in general, I think society tends to make children a BIG definer like an easy way to categorize people kind of like religion or politics.  Once people figure out which way you lean, they can kind of run away with preconceived notions about you.  Being CF is controversial (to some people) so it is easy to feel odd about it.  BUT  I am trying to minimize its importance to myself - just because society wants to label/judge or make a big deal out of it doesn't mean I have to.  So, instead of making it define me, I am just trying to make CF one part of me along side the much bigger parts of me that I do want to emphasize: wife, daughter, step-daughter, animal lover, reader, lifelong learner.

Finally, sometimes I do feel like there is something wrong with me for not wanting children, but I have to remember that is society's problem to view it that way, not really a flaw in my character.  I do keep thinking that one day my biological alarm clock will go off and I will suddenly have baby fever.  Honestly, does that really happen to anyone who has pretty much decided they don't want kids?



zanzibar138 said:


> I feel a bit like this too - it's hard not to when all our friends are having babies! I try to put it in perspective by thinking about all the ways that other people are the 'odd ones out' too. For example, in our group, people who don't like dogs are also 'odd ones out'. There's nothing wrong with them. They're not terrible people. They're still our friends. They just don't enjoy spending too much time with dogs. Same with us and kids.



Exactly!



zima-cheryl said:


> We are in our 40's now & find that some of our friends who did have kids are now getting to the point where the kids are old enough/out of the house that we are reconnecting, so while it will be a long time, stay in touch if you really want to because eventually the kids grow up & you can reconnect.
> 
> I'd also suggest if you have the option, look into connecting w/other CF folks.  We found a great, active meetup.com group in our area.  I also know there is a group called "No Kidding" that has groups/franchises all over the country.  You will find there are a lot more CF folks out there than you realize.



We have one set of friends who had children very young and another set who is older than us, both couples now have children already in middle school, so it seems they are looking to re-establish more of a social life outside their children now, so I most certainly agree with zima-cheryl.



archdandy said:


> Those are great suggestions! DH and I always complain we have no friends to hang out with because they aren't in the same life stages as us anymore. I also know what you guys mean about going somewhere and having all of these people with babies/children around; it seems to be all they talk about. It gets frustrating sometimes because then I think well I shouldn't have come because I have nothing to say to these people.
> 
> I also wanted to know how you guys deal with being CF and your families. My mom has been bugging me a lot lately on whether or not we are going to have kids. We have let it slide a couple times that we might not ever have them and she wasn't very happy with that. I know its my life and I am going to live it the way I want to, but I still feel a little guilty that she might not get any grandkids from me.



My mom and my mother-in-law are both fine if we never have children and fine if we do have children.  It was a little difficult at first for my mom because she is an only child and I am an only child, so we have a small family to begin with and she always wanted grandchildren.  But in almost no time at all, she said she supports whatever we want to do as a couple and if all we ever give her is furry "grandkids" that is ok by her.

As for my dad, we have hinted that we may not want children, but have not made any final statements on the topic to him.  I know he really wanted us to have children and used to make jokes and comments on the topic, but since we have hinted around about not having kids, he has stopped that completely.

So, all in all, we have a very loving, loyal, and supportive family - even though they may not always understand (they have told us what great parents we would be - I believe I would be a good parent, but that is different than wanting to be a parent and wanting to make that type of commitment).



CynBeth said:


> Part of me is sad we can't have kids and part of me is glad because we don't have to work around school schedules to plan vacations and I can be involved in hobbies and other things I would not have time for.  I do sometimes feel like a loser especially since people my age are not interested in me so most of my friends are around my Mom's age or a little younger.  I am concerned about what will happen when I get older.   I am an only child and we are not close to my Husband's family and I have very little family left so without kids I wonder who will take care of us if we get sick and need help among other things.  Sorry to put a damper on things.  On a positive note we will be in Disney in Dec.



I am not so much worried about someone taking care of us when we are old - if we have to go to a nursing home so be it.  I am worried about being lonely.  DH is 4 years older than me but in much better shape, so he will probably outlast me  and as I stated earlier I am an only child.  So I try to imagine Thanksgiving and Christmas 30 years from now when my parents will probably be gone and that can be hard.  I like to make a big deal of the holidays and the thought of being lonely then makes me sad.  But I know having kids isn't a guarantee against loneliness - kids grow up and may move away or have families of there own or just plain not want to spend the holidays with their parents.  And I think it is a horrible idea to have kids as a hedge against possible future loneliness, but I would say that is my one fear about remaining CF.  I, too, am not trying to put a damper on things, but if anyone else would like to share their thoughts/feelings on this topic I am all ears!



zima-cheryl said:


> Next time your sister tells you you are selfish drop this one on her...
> "Was Mother Teresa any less compassionate because she never passed a mucous plug? Is Oprah's empire any less because she never soothed a newborn through colic or argued with a teenager about poor life choices? "
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/parenting/open-letter-women-chose-not-kids-162100827.html
> 
> I can't think of anyone who can say either of those women are selfish with a straight face.



Loved this article, thanks for posting the link!


----------



## mrsclark

Thought this podcast from NPR/WBUR might be of interest as well:

http://onpoint.wbur.org/2013/08/23/childfree-by-choice


----------



## MrsZ

tinkrbell1437 said:


> My husband and I are happily CF and have known that is how we wanted it since our mid-20s - the only person who has ever given me a hard time about it has been my sister.  She says that I am the most selfish person in the world for not having kids.   I told her that it would be more selfish to have a kid that I didn't want just so I could fit into "normal" society.  Like others have said, it works for us and makes us happy, but everyone is different.  Don't ever feel "less than" and don't let anyone else make you feel that way!  For now, enjoy life and Disney



I love this!!! You are so right!!! Every image on tv or in movies is all about the "normal" act of having children. But that's not the "normal" for everyone. It's just hard to see that when it's shoved in out faces. 

I wanted to share what DH and I did last night. We went out to dinner and made a list of things we've always wanted. (I.e. Travel, kayak more, but into DVC, I've always wanted to own a Mercedes, and DH wants to start his own business) it could be anything we could think of. It have us something to work for, a purpose if you will.  It also gives us ammunition for when people as the "when" question. This little exercise reminded us that our normal is to enjoy each other and live our lives. Not the lives of what we see in media.


----------



## mrsclark

MrsZ said:


> I love this!!! You are so right!!! Every image on tv or in movies is all about the "normal" act of having children. But that's not the "normal" for everyone. It's just hard to see that when it's shoved in out faces.
> 
> I wanted to share what DH and I did last night. We went out to dinner and made a list of things we've always wanted. (I.e. Travel, kayak more, but into DVC, I've always wanted to own a Mercedes, and DH wants to start his own business) it could be anything we could think of. It have us something to work for, a purpose if you will.  It also gives us ammunition for when people as the "when" question. This little exercise reminded us that our normal is to enjoy each other and live our lives. Not the lives of what we see in media.



I love that you guys sat down and made a list!  Two major things on my life goals list: go to two Olympics (one summer and one winter) and see every Disney theme park in the world.


----------



## KRIS10420

Hello  It's been a very long time since I've checked into this thread but along with Zima-Cheryl I've been here since the beginning, so it's nice to see so many new people that have jumped on board. 
DH and I have been together for 17 years and have no interest in having kids. In my 20's I had the thought that I should start having children by the time I turned 30 but then 9/11 happened and my whole perspective on this world changed. We realized that it was society that dictates the "normal" process of getting married, having kids... and the thought of having that kind of responsibility filled me with such dread. I didn't ever want the feeling of regret for having children as there is enough unwanted children in this world. Another factor was that I became an aunt at the age of 12 and had a big hand in helping to raise my two nephews so I kind of had the feeling of been there, done that and I knew what parenting entailed. I also had a nephew that died at the age of 6 months of a rare genetic disease so I also knew that not all children are born healthy. My MIL never wanted grandchildren (barely even wanted her own children) so we've had no problems with her but my parents were hoping for a granddaughter, therefore they were quite disappointed when we broke the news to them. My mom tried for years to change our minds but my reply to her was that I'd have the kids if she raised them...she wasn't too keen on that idea and finally gave up a few years ago.
Most of my childhood friends and our mutual married friends have children and no money or time to do the things we like to do, so we tend to hang out with people that have grown children or are much younger and haven't been sucked into society's norm yet. In fact one of my best friends is a 25 year old gay male and we are inseparable. DH works full time and goes to school so he has very little free time and we also have different interests. My friend and I do all the things DH doesn't like doing such as shopping, pedicures, baking, watching the same tv shows, going for drives, trying out new wineries and travelling together (DH hates Disney). 
A few of our friends with kids have stated that are envious of the things DH and I are able to do but are the same people that have told us we should have children as it was the best thing that ever happened to them and we don't know what we are missing. Our reply to them is "Who are you trying to convince, me or you?" lol. I know that that I have a lot more travelling I'd like to do and I intend to purchase a new Camaro next spring, both of which I couldn't do with children.



mrsclark said:


> Finally, sometimes I do feel like there is something wrong with me for not wanting children, but I have to remember that is society's problem to view it that way, not really a flaw in my character.  I do keep thinking that one day my biological alarm clock will go off and I will suddenly have baby fever.  *Honestly, does that really happen to anyone who has pretty much decided they don't want kids?*



Actually yes it does happen. One of my friends since grade school always insisted she was never having children. She partied hard, traveled the world  and married a guy that accepted her decision but then she reached her mid thirties and decided there was something missing in her life. She's had two kids since then and claims that she never imagined she could love someone so unconditionally.  In one aspect it felt like she was a traitor  but I am very happy for her and know that those kids are loved and wanted.


----------



## zima-cheryl

KRIS10420 said:


> A few of our friends with kids have stated that are envious of the things DH and I are able to do but are the same people that have told us we should have children as it was the best thing that ever happened to them and we don't know what we are missing. Our reply to them is "Who are you trying to convince, me or you?" lol.



Wasn't it Dear Abby?  Or Ann Landers? Who did a readers poll some years back & something like 20% of the people who responded said given the chance to do it again they would have kids?


----------



## zanzibar138

KRIS10420 said:


> A few of our friends with kids have stated that are envious of the things DH and I are able to do but are the same people that have told us we should have children as it was the best thing that ever happened to them and we don't know what we are missing. Our reply to them is "Who are you trying to convince, me or you?" lol. I know that that I have a lot more travelling I'd like to do and I intend to purchase a new Camaro next spring, both of which I couldn't do with children.



You know what? I'm happy to not know what I'm missing out on  My friends are also constantly jealous of all the travelling we do, and the things we do 'on a whim', that they just can't. Why would I want to give that up? 

And what happens if we have a baby because everyone says it's the best thing that ever happened to them and we don't know what we're missing out on, and it only confirms our belief that it's not for us??? We can't exactly take the baby back! If there's even the slightest chance that I would regret it and become resentful towards the child, there is NO WAY that I am going to risk that.


----------



## MrsZ

mrsclark said:


> I love that you guys sat down and made a list!  Two major things on my life goals list: go to two Olympics (one summer and one winter) and see every Disney theme park in the world.



The List was very helpful!  Really made us think about what we wanted out of life and that it is kind of ok to want things out of life for yourself. 

On a lighter note I have to tell all of you about the experience DH and I had yesterday. One of the little towns near by us has a beer and chili festival once  a year. We use to go with our friends (ya know the ones who just had their baby) but this year for obvious reasons we went just the two of us. We had a fabulous time, lots of drinking and really spicy chili!  What was very odd to us was that there were an awful lot of people with very YOUNG (like infant) babies in the beer and chili tents. It was almost like these couples (who looked our age) thought they could attend this year... what they received was a serious wake up call. Strollers were unmanageable, Big crowds meant people were bumping into each other, this is a beer festival so yes there were alot of drunk people. But all of these couples looked so upset/stressed/mad. I almost felt bad for them. But then I remembered.... welcome to your "normal" life! I don't think those couples really thought it would be that difficult to go to an event like that with a baby...  wonder if we will see them next year 

It made DH and I very happy to be CF!


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

MrsZ said:


> The List was very helpful!  Really made us think about what we wanted out of life and that it is kind of ok to want things out of life for yourself.
> 
> On a lighter note I have to tell all of you about the experience DH and I had yesterday. One of the little towns near by us has a beer and chili festival once  a year. We use to go with our friends (ya know the ones who just had their baby) but this year for obvious reasons we went just the two of us. We had a fabulous time, lots of drinking and really spicy chili!  What was very odd to us was that there were an awful lot of people with very YOUNG (like infant) babies in the beer and chili tents. It was almost like these couples (who looked our age) thought they could attend this year... what they received was a serious wake up call. Strollers were unmanageable, Big crowds meant people were bumping into each other, this is a beer festival so yes there were alot of drunk people. But all of these couples looked so upset/stressed/mad. I almost felt bad for them. But then I remembered.... welcome to your "normal" life! I don't think those couples really thought it would be that difficult to go to an event like that with a baby...  wonder if we will see them next year
> 
> It made DH and I very happy to be CF!



I have this feeling all the time! Especially when I'm at Disney! I know it's a place for everyone and def kids, but every time I go I think how lucky I am to be able to do it without worrying about nap schedules, tempter tantrums, or early bedtimes. And when I see a child having a fit I think how nice it is to be able to walk away. We love people watching, especially seeing adorable kids having special moments, but I can't help but notice all the unhappy people at the happiest place on earth.


----------



## MrsZ

Well that's just it. I think the ones you see having a hard time are those people who thought they could continue on doing everything the same way just with kids in tow. I don't think they realize that yes you can attend those events or go on these vacations but it is going to be a VERY different experience. I am seeing this already with our friends. I don't think young couple who have kids understand that there is a level of adaptation when you are not just a family of two anymore. 

I just know DH and I are not ready now, nor do we think we ever will be ready for that kind of life change. And we are completely ok with it! Lol


----------



## zima-cheryl

DisneyDreamer2504 said:


> but I can't help but notice all the unhappy people at the happiest place on earth.



It is true... you do see a lot of miserable people @ WDW.

I'll confess we had one rough trip - trying to do it command almost killed us.  Up early, go go go, late to bed, eat on the run, hit every show & every headliner ride.  Had to get our monies worth out of it.

Then I got the best advice/tid bit ever!  So what if you are maximizing your activity per minute/dollar if all you are doing is making miserable memories?  Aren't happy memories worth more $$?

Now we sleep in, take frequent water/snack breaks, sit down for meals at the nicer restaurants, take behind the scene tours, stop & see the little things like the street performers in the parks & I get to stop & admire the roses & other gardens.  Sometimes we buy coffee or a beer & just sit and rest while watching the ducks beg food.  But now every time we reminisce (sp?) about a trip it is with a big smile on our faces as opposed to a groan.


----------



## Kelleigh710

zima-cheryl said:


> It is true... you do see a lot of miserable people @ WDW.
> 
> I'll confess we had one rough trip - trying to do it command almost killed us.  Up early, go go go, late to bed, eat on the run, hit every show & every headliner ride.  Had to get our monies worth out of it.
> 
> Then I got the best advice/tid bit ever!  So what if you are maximizing your activity per minute/dollar if all you are doing is making miserable memories?  Aren't happy memories worth more $$?
> 
> Now we sleep in, take frequent water/snack breaks, sit down for meals at the nicer restaurants, take behind the scene tours, stop & see the little things like the street performers in the parks & I get to stop & admire the roses & other gardens.  Sometimes we buy coffee or a beer & just sit and rest while watching the ducks beg food.  But now every time we reminisce (sp?) about a trip it is with a big smile on our faces as opposed to a groan.



I cannot express to you how much I agree with this! I was just telling my husband today about the Fastpass+ system and how we are all set to go and his response was: "So now you won't be the crazy lady getting up at the crack of dawn, blowing by people a DHS to get faspasses for Toy Story Mania"? Thankfully, because of FP+, we are sleeping in a lot on this next trip and honestly, I cannot wait to do some more relaxing and seeing more of the World than just the theme park rides. The resort is an attraction in and of itself!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Kelleigh710 said:


> I cannot express to you how much I agree with this! I was just telling my husband today about the Fastpass+ system and how we are all set to go and his response was: "So now you won't be the crazy lady getting up at the crack of dawn, blowing by people a DHS to get faspasses for Toy Story Mania"? Thankfully, because of FP+, we are sleeping in a lot on this next trip and honestly, I cannot wait to do some more relaxing and seeing more of the World than just the theme park rides. The resort is an attraction in and of itself!



Where are you staying?  You are right, some of the resorts are attractions!  Animal Kingdom Lodge, The Poly, etc.  Each has so much going on with tours and the grounds & the pools that scheduling a day to just hang at the resort is really worth it.  
And if you are there for 5 days or more, taking a day in the middle of that week to just relax at the pool is _soooo _nice.

Nap, rest your feet, enjoy a few adult beverages & then the 2nd half of the week is much easier.


----------



## BudgieMama

A few friends have asked me if it will be weird, that DH and I are going to WDW when we don't have any children. I'm actually really glad we don't.

I want to ride the big rides, get up when we want, go to bed when we want, eat what we want, rest when we want and skip the kiddie rides that we have no interest in... It sounds like heaven to me. I can't understand why it's weird to someone. Plenty of people travel without children!


----------



## zanzibar138

BudgieMama said:


> I can't understand why it's weird to someone. Plenty of people travel without children!



People only think it's weird to travel to Disney parks without kids because they naively assume that Disney parks are mainly for kids.

You are in for a treat though, because Disney parks are also great fun for adults! And as far as I'm concerned, there is no better way to experience it than with the freedom to get up when you want, stay up late, indulge in some adult beverages, enjoy some quiet time by the pool (or even have a whole non-park day!), ride the thrill rides without having to worry about child swap, go to the restaurants you want to etc.


----------



## glaserjm

BudgieMama said:


> A few friends have asked me if it will be weird, that DH and I are going to WDW when we don't have any children. I'm actually really glad we don't.
> 
> I want to ride the big rides, get up when we want, go to bed when we want, eat what we want, rest when we want and skip the kiddie rides that we have no interest in... It sounds like heaven to me. I can't understand why it's weird to someone. Plenty of people travel without children!



I have been both with kids (nieces and nephews) and without kids and both have their upsides (I will admit tears formed when I saw my niece meet her first princess). However, it is just sooooo nice being able to duck and pirouette around screaming kids, overloaded strollers and frazzled parents as we get on with our merry day.

More than once I've been told by parents we happened to chat up in line or on transport that, "I so wish we would have come here together at least once before we had kids." or a CM who will smile at us and say, "That's the best way to do it." when we tell them we have a party of 2.

My parents honeymooned at WDW so I never thought it odd that two adults would go without kids and I'm so glad DH feels the same way!


----------



## zima-cheryl

BudgieMama said:


> A few friends have asked me if it will be weird, that DH and I are going to WDW when we don't have any children. I'm actually really glad we don't.
> 
> I want to ride the big rides, get up when we want, go to bed when we want, eat what we want, rest when we want and skip the kiddie rides that we have no interest in... It sounds like heaven to me. I can't understand why it's weird to someone. Plenty of people travel without children!



We love having sit down meals in Epcot & actually being able to talk to the servers about their home & the food we are trying.  Always interesting & easy to do with a party of 2 adults.
We also find last minute tables are easy to get with a party of two.  And many places have bars you can eat at if you can't get a table - again a good option for 2 adults.

Many of the tours are aged for mid-teens & up too.  So no problems w/those either.  Or no having to pay for the day of day-care at the resort so you can do something like that.  The tours are expensive enough, I can't imagine paying for the day care on top of it.  

And don't forget along with the adult stuff you can do & enjoy without younger ones in tow, are the things you can skip.  I think we went to Toon Town once the whole time it was there.  You can skip the real kiddy character meals (like the one in HS) and you don't have to spend hours in line waiting on your kids to meet characters.


----------



## sewmess

When we were at WDW a few weeks ago, I had to make a last minute dinner reservation and it was so easy with just 2.  

And the only meltdown we might have had was stopped when I gave myself a stern talking to and told myself to woman up and be a grown up.


----------



## Princess Catlady

zanzibar138 said:


> People only think it's weird to travel to Disney parks without kids because they naively assume that Disney parks are mainly for kids.
> 
> You are in for a treat though, because Disney parks are also great fun for adults! And as far as I'm concerned, there is no better way to experience it than with the freedom to get up when you want, stay up late, indulge in some adult beverages, enjoy some quiet time by the pool (or even have a whole non-park day!), ride the thrill rides without having to worry about child swap, go to the restaurants you want to etc.



I agree with all of the above! My hubby and I are child free and we love Disney. We went to WDW for our honeymoon in 07 amd he's been hooked since.  We did DL last year solo, and will do WDW again in December.  I like being able to do whatever we want to do, whenever we want to.  I was a little leary of going to Character meals by ourselves (no kids) but everyone still treats us wonderfully. I cant wait!


----------



## Kilted Candyman

I just explain to people that Disney didn't design his parks for children, he designed them for families and since adults are part of a family it is fun for adults too.

And then there are those of us who have never grown up....

Jim


----------



## MrsZ

Kilted Candyman said:


> I just explain to people that Disney didn't design his parks for children, he designed them for families and since adults are part of a family it is fun for adults too.
> 
> And then there are those of us who have never grown up....
> 
> Jim



AMEN!!!!!


----------



## 115belladonna

I am child free by choice too. However, my husband has children from a previous marriage. I am happy and do not regret my decision.


----------



## 115belladonna

BudgieMama said:


> A few friends have asked me if it will be weird, that DH and I are going to WDW when we don't have any children. I'm actually really glad we don't.
> 
> I want to ride the big rides, get up when we want, go to bed when we want, eat what we want, rest when we want and skip the kiddie rides that we have no interest in... It sounds like heaven to me. I can't understand why it's weird to someone. Plenty of people travel without children!




My husband and I enjoy doing Disney our way instead of tailoring our plans around kids. We can spend all day at Epcot without going on any rides and we would be fine. If we had kids, then we would have to get a FP for Soarin, Test Track, etc.  We would have to make sure we eat at restaurants that have kid friendly menus. Without children, it's freedom. Freedom to go in when you want, eat when you want, go to the resort and take a nap in the middle of the day, etc.


----------



## 115belladonna

gcarney said:


> DH and I are in our mid 40's.  He has a son by a previous relationship.  When we met 15 years ago we knew neither of us wanted children.  I am lucky, my family never asked.  My friends have and I told them if you take them at night and you raise them then I'll have them....
> 
> I didn't have the best mother growing up.  Controlling, demanding, manipulative and quite frankly scary.  I didn't and still don't want to continue that pattern.  From what she says her mom was a monster as well.  I do get a shot at being a GM instead.  We will welcome a granddaughter in December so at some point we will make the trip with her but as for kids of our own, we are really all set!
> 
> Don't sweat it - do what you want, because its what YOU want.
> 
> Enjoy



I'm in my 40's , my husband is older. He has 3 kids from a previous marriage. We've been married for 18 years. When we were younger, people would ask if we would have children.  I've always known before I met him that I did not want children. My husband did not want any more.

My mother is kookoo for coco puffs. Her mother is the same way. I don't know if their crazy gene can be passed down but I wasn't going to take any chances and create any crazy kidlets. My mother should have never been a mother but I guess you raise kids the way you were raised. She was also manipulative, a control freak, and a drama queen.

There should be a thread for ladies who has or had issues with their mother. I bet it will be as long as the Childfree thread.


----------



## zima-cheryl

115belladonna said:


> My mother should have never been a mother but I guess you raise kids the way you were raised. She was also manipulative, a control freak, and a drama queen.



That is so true (crazy or not).  I totally see things from my grandparents in my Mom, which I then see in how my siblings & I behave.

I hate it when I catch myself saying/thinking certain things.  But after a couple decades of that, it becomes ingrained in you.


----------



## panthergurl81

Going to Disney in September with the DH for a child free disney vacation! I have no children of my own, my husband does have children they live in Nebraska with their mother and we live in Georgia ! I would love to take the kids to disney but they are only with us during the summers, we go to them the other times. && I don't know about y'all but I think I will stick to my September-October trips to WDW when crowds aren't bad, and unfortunately the kiddos are at home & in school then! The DH has never been to disney AND this will be our first trip together! It took some major convincing for him to believe disney isn't just for kids! Lol I am so excited to show him the wonderful world of disney!  I am hoping to get him hooked and then we will have an excuse to go every year!!!


----------



## Way2blu4u

My x and I did a whole week at disney world and we loved every moment of it. Child free


----------



## gcarney

Way2blu4u said:


> My x and I did a whole week at disney world and we loved every moment of it. Child free


I've been to Disney  8 times since 2009. Never brought a kid.....


----------



## bakerworld

DH and I love Disney more without kids than we did with - course, we started going to Disney before we had kids.  So enjoyable when you can take in your surroundings.

I encourage my 'kids' (25, 29, 32) to remain kid-less.  Life is so much more enjoyable.  I think the biggest mistake people make is forgetting they're reproducing the next generation - me, I was just having babies and surprise! they became adults.  While I enjoy my adult children, I think their lives are hard in today's society - economically and emotionally.


----------



## sewmess

bakerworld said:


> DH and I love Disney more without kids than we did with - course, we started going to Disney before we had kids.  So enjoyable when you can take in your surroundings.
> 
> I encourage my 'kids' (25, 29, 32) to remain kid-less.  Life is so much more enjoyable.  I think the biggest mistake people make is forgetting they're reproducing the next generation - me, I was just having babies and surprise! they became adults.  While I enjoy my adult children, I think their lives are hard in today's society - economically and emotionally.



If more parents encouraged their adult children to at least think about the fact that the children they are having and raising will eventually be adults, instead of the pushy "When are your going to give me Grandchildren" life for everyone (including the grandchildren should they happen) would be so much more fulfilling and enriching.  Not just for the people, but for the world in general.

Not that either my Mom or my MIL are pushy, but there are medical issues in our case.  My family has a history of mental illness and I do not want to perpetuate that.


----------



## zima-cheryl

bakerworld said:


> I encourage my 'kids' (25, 29, 32) to remain kid-less.  Life is so much more enjoyable.  I think the biggest mistake people make is forgetting they're reproducing the next generation - me, I was just having babies and surprise! they became adults.  While I enjoy my adult children, I think their lives are hard in today's society - economically and emotionally.



That wasn't our reason for making the CF decision, but I have to say the more I hear people talk about the stuff going on at schools, college costs, unemployment for college grads and the challenges ahead for kids I am so grateful we don't have them.

I honestly believe my nieces & nephews will be part of the first American generation in a long time that won't do as well as or better than their parents.


----------



## DisneyDreamer2504

zima-cheryl said:


> That wasn't our reason for making the CF decision, but I have to say the more I hear people talk about the stuff going on at schools, college costs, unemployment for college grads and the challenges ahead for kids I am so grateful we don't have them.
> 
> I honestly believe my nieces & nephews will be part of the first American generation in a long time that won't do as well as or better than their parents.



This is how I've been feeling lately too! It seems like schools are just a difficult mess, and I'm glad I won't be dealing with that in a few years.


----------



## zanzibar138

That is also one of our reasons for remaining CF. Neither of us really want to bring another human being into the world in the state it's in.


----------



## gcarney

zanzibar138 said:


> That is also one of our reasons for remaining CF. Neither of us really want to bring another human being into the world in the state it's in.


. AMEN to that


----------



## Kilted Candyman

My in-laws are visiting for Thanksgiving and the mother told us about an experience in Walmart back in her home town.

Now they are from a really small town in the North Country of New york so everyone knows everyone.  They know all her kids are old enough to have moved away and that those who have kids could not afford to go on a cruise.  We invited them on a cruise and DW with us last February while they were vacationing in Daytona away from North Country weather.

She was at the Walmart when a woman came up to her, noticed her DCL shirt (a fleece I think) and gave her the nastiest look.  She than proceeded the get really load and obnoxious about "What was she doing on a cruise meant for children?!?!?!"

Evidently we weren't informed of the rules that you MUST have children with you to even dare going to Disney! 



Some people are so caught up in what they think something should be like that they miss out on all the fun.

Jim


----------



## Allis0nW0nderland

I agree with those who said WDW is romantic!  
So glad I don't have any children yet! But when and if I ever do, I will definitely be bringing them when they are of proper age!
I'm only 25 but I am still just a kid myself


----------



## Jenny Sanders

My husband and I have 4 kids (now 21, 18, 13 and 13).  We take them all the time to WDW, but we also LOVE to go alone!!!!  This past April, my hubby and I went alone.  In July, we took all 4 kids, and we are going alone again in March, and I cannot wait!!!
29 trips to Disney World with and without kids and counting...next trip March 2014 POFQ


----------



## lakelandgal70

115belladonna said:


> I'm in my 40's , my husband is older. He has 3 kids from a previous marriage. We've been married for 18 years. When we were younger, people would ask if we would have children.  I've always known before I met him that I did not want children. My husband did not want any more.
> 
> My mother is kookoo for coco puffs. Her mother is the same way. I don't know if their crazy gene can be passed down but I wasn't going to take any chances and create any crazy kidlets. My mother should have never been a mother but I guess you raise kids the way you were raised. She was also manipulative, a control freak, and a drama queen.
> 
> There should be a thread for ladies who has or had issues with their mother. I bet it will be as long as the Childfree thread.



LOL are we related? Sounds like my mom


----------



## gcarney

115belladonna said:


> I'm in my 40's , my husband is older. He has 3 kids from a previous marriage. We've been married for 18 years. When we were younger, people would ask if we would have children.  I've always known before I met him that I did not want children. My husband did not want any more.  My mother is kookoo for coco puffs. Her mother is the same way. I don't know if their crazy gene can be passed down but I wasn't going to take any chances and create any crazy kidlets. My mother should have never been a mother but I guess you raise kids the way you were raised. She was also manipulative, a control freak, and a drama queen.  There should be a thread for ladies who has or had issues with their mother. I bet it will be as long as the Childfree thread.



My mom is a wack-job too. I stopped the madness and married a man with a child. I'm 44 and just became a grandmother. This is my idea of perfect.


----------



## CallieMar

I am glad to have found this thread! We too made the decision to be child free pretty early in our relationship. I'm an only child so it was a little rough on my parents when they started hounding us on marriage and kids (been together over a decade and feel married).  But one day my mom tried to give me a guilt trip by comparing our decision to be CF to my gay cousin (?!?!) and I put my foot down and said, look.  You're not the one that would have to take care of the kid, we are. And we don't want that. So you can't really try to tell us what to do.  Harsh, yes, but she realized we were serious and hasn't brought it up since. 

We fully admit that our personalities are a bit too selfish to lend itself to having kids.  We like being able to set our own schedules (like going to DL in the offseason!) Sure some people just have that parental switch click on when their kids are born, but others don't.  It's not like you can give them back if you realize it's a mistake, and it would be terrible to harbor resentment towards a helpless child for the rest of their lives. Frankly I've known some women that treat their babies more like a trendy accessory than anything else.  And the only reason they had them is because "that's what you're supposed to do".  No, actually you're supposed to do what is right for you. I have a good friend who's about to give birth, and I think she'll be a great mom. But we know that it wouldn't be the right decision for us.


----------



## zanzibar138

CallieMar said:


> I am glad to have found this thread! We too made the decision to be child free pretty early in our relationship. I'm an only child so it was a little rough on my parents when they started hounding us on marriage and kids (been together over a decade and feel married).  But one day my mom tried to give me a guilt trip by comparing our decision to be CF to my gay cousin (?!?!) and I put my foot down and said, look.  You're not the one that would have to take care of the kid, we are. And we don't want that. So you can't really try to tell us what to do.  Harsh, yes, but she realized we were serious and hasn't brought it up since.
> 
> We fully admit that our personalities are a bit too selfish to lend itself to having kids.  We like being able to set our own schedules (like going to DL in the offseason!) Sure some people just have that parental switch click on when their kids are born, but others don't.  It's not like you can give them back if you realize it's a mistake, and it would be terrible to harbor resentment towards a helpless child for the rest of their lives. Frankly I've known some women that treat their babies more like a trendy accessory than anything else.  And the only reason they had them is because "that's what you're supposed to do".  No, actually you're supposed to do what is right for you. I have a good friend who's about to give birth, and I think she'll be a great mom. But we know that it wouldn't be the right decision for us.



I want to 'like' this post 

I'm an only child too, and I feel a little guilty about the prospect of never giving my parents grandchildren. Fortunately they are very supportive and want only the best for me and what is going to make me happy. Plus, they're not really big on kids and babies either.

I have a lot of friends having babies at the moment, and am feeling the pressure from society, but I know what's right for me


----------



## CallieMar

zanzibar138 said:


> I want to 'like' this post
> 
> I'm an only child too, and I feel a little guilty about the prospect of never giving my parents grandchildren. Fortunately they are very supportive and want only the best for me and what is going to make me happy. Plus, they're not really big on kids and babies either.
> 
> I have a lot of friends having babies at the moment, and am feeling the pressure from society, but I know what's right for me



  That is great that your parents are supportive of you!  Having (or not having) children is a very personal decision that should be left up to the potential parents.

I have gotten comments from others when I mention that that we don't want kids..."Won't your parents be sad that they won't have any grandchildren to dote on?"  Wouldn't it be more sad if we bring a child into this world that we don't really want just because it is a societal norm?  Everyone is different!  Anyway, my cousin has kids and my parents sometimes go to their games/concerts/school stuff activities so they get to do the doting grandparent thing to a certain extent.  I have also told my mom she should just get a puppy


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

The way society is today I am so glad we decided not to have kids.


----------



## zima-cheryl

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> The way society is today I am so glad we decided not to have kids.



That was not a factor in our decision to never have children, but i agree 110% with that.

When I see what is going on in the world (unemployment, violence, overcrowding, lack of access to good healthcare, cost of schooling, etc) I'm so grateful we aren't having kids.  
I honestly believe that my nieces & nephews are probably the first generation in a long time that won't have it better or easier than their parents.


----------



## zanzibar138

zima-cheryl said:


> That was not a factor in our decision to never have children, but i agree 110% with that.
> 
> When I see what is going on in the world (unemployment, violence, overcrowding, lack of access to good healthcare, cost of schooling, etc) I'm so grateful we aren't having kids.
> I honestly believe that my nieces & nephews are probably the first generation in a long time that won't have it better or easier than their parents.



It actually was a factor for us. They say that the new generation will be the first to actually have a shorter lifespan than their parents.


----------



## zima-cheryl

zanzibar138 said:


> It actually was a factor for us. They say that the new generation will be the first to actually have a shorter lifespan than their parents.



That doesn't surprise me.  

I also don't see how, between unemployment, underemployment, stagnant wages & the erosion of benefits how those kids will ever really be able to own a home, a nice new car, or retire in their lifetime?  The idea of them having time for luxuries & hobbies.... not gonna happen unless they hit the lottery.


----------



## Roses Are Red

Recently mentioned that I was on my way to Disneyland, and was asked, "So, how many kids are you taking?"

I replied that I don't have kids, it was just me and the hubby.  I got a weird look, but laughed it off!  Had a blast at the park, and as always, felt that having kids tag along would ruin the experience!


----------



## zima-cheryl

Roses Are Red said:


> Recently mentioned that I was on my way to Disneyland, and was asked, "So, how many kids are you taking?"
> 
> I replied that I don't have kids, it was just me and the hubby.  I got a weird look, but laughed it off!  Had a blast at the park, and as always, felt that having kids tag along would ruin the experience!



Disneyland has some great restaurants from what I'm told.
I totally agree, how can you sit & really enjoy a nice meal & a good bottle of wine with kids there?  

Our next trip will be to WDW and Victoria & Albert's is top on the 'to-do' list.  I'd love to go all out & do the Chef's table with the wine pairing.  But the pocketbook may have a bit to say about going that far over the top.


----------



## CallieMar

Roses Are Red said:


> Recently mentioned that I was on my way to Disneyland, and was asked, "So, how many kids are you taking?"
> 
> I replied that I don't have kids, it was just me and the hubby.  I got a weird look, but laughed it off!  Had a blast at the park, and as always, felt that having kids tag along would ruin the experience!



I've gotten that weird look too since we had APs last year and went so many times.  The great thing about going to DL without kids is that you can set your own schedule and not worry about nap times or meal times or whatever.  Also, much easier to get through the madness after fireworks on your way to Fantasmic! if you don't have a stroller or little one to worry about 

Glad you had a great time!


----------



## annieb727

While I do have children and love taking them to Disney...I am planning a solo trip in March and I love going with my girlfriends. Disney is such a fun place to be -- people think I am nuts, but I know they just don't understand Disney like I do. So while I am not child-free...I do go to Disney some child-free (I did take them in December)


----------



## Stefecatzz

annieb727 said:


> While I do have children and love taking them to Disney...I am planning a solo trip in March and I love going with my girlfriends. Disney is such a fun place to be -- people think I am nuts, but I know they just don't understand Disney like I do. So while I am not child-free...I do go to Disney some child-free (I did take them in December)



That's funny you mention this b/c one of my coworkers just called me crazy today b/c of my love for Disney & how often I go.  I don't understand his lifestyle either & so it is.

I do have children.  One Amazon Parrot, 2 Budgies & a Terrier mix I adopted.    I think that's great that you go on solo trips sometimes.  It seems to feed & refuel my soul when I'm in the parks.    I do really enjoy seeing children's reactions on rides or when they see characters.


----------



## franandaj

zima-cheryl said:


> Disneyland has some great restaurants from what I'm told.
> I totally agree, how can you sit & really enjoy a nice meal & a good bottle of wine with kids there?
> 
> Our next trip will be to WDW and Victoria & Albert's is top on the 'to-do' list.  I'd love to go all out & do the Chef's table with the wine pairing.  But the pocketbook may have a bit to say about going that far over the top.



Have a great time there! We ate in the main dining room on our last trip and I totally loved it!


----------



## karen4546

My first trip to WDW was in July 2012 with my daughters then ages 16, 19, and 20. It was great!  And in February 2013 my daughter turned 21 and we had a wonderful time again.  In September 2013 my DH and I went back to WDW and he really enjoyed it.  He loved that we only had to bring money for tips, cabs and a couple of souvenirs.  He loved trying the different restaurants.  DH thought the bus system was convenient and reliable.  We took a couple of cabs, and the cost was very reasonable.  We loved spending our 25th wedding anniversary in WDW.  We had a river view at POFQ.  It was beautiful.  We had an ADR at 50s PT.  DH is a "country boy" and he loved the fried chicken and fresh veggies.  He also liked the Tusker House breakfast (he drank too much Jamba Juice)- I warned him about the sweetness.  We had dinner at the Garden Grill (he likes Chip and Dale) and the food was quite good.  We had dinner at the Hoop Dee Doo- I didn't love it but DH enjoyed it.  We had dinner at the Wave and we both enjoyed it.  We went to la Nouba and DH was amazed! It is truly a wonderful show. This was my second time seeing it and it was just as amazing as the first time!  We loved holding hands strolling through Epcot.  We shopped, ate, drank and just sat and watched the ducks .  DD (22 now) and I are going back to WDW in March 2014 to celebrate her graduating college (she is an elementary special education major with a minor in Psychology- I am so proud of her).  And DH and I are going back in September 2014.  So, I have not yet done Disney with small children- and it is a Magical Experience every single time!  From the fireworks to the parades and everything in between - adults can be  kids again or enjoy the night life at Downtown Disney- for those who choose to be CF, enjoy your lives and enjoy Disney !  P.S. I love this site!!!


----------



## beatlesblonde

CallieMar said:


> I am glad to have found this thread! We too made the decision to be child free pretty early in our relationship. I'm an only child so it was a little rough on my parents when they started hounding us on marriage and kids (been together over a decade and feel married).  But one day my mom tried to give me a guilt trip by comparing our decision to be CF to my gay cousin (?!?!) and I put my foot down and said, look.  You're not the one that would have to take care of the kid, we are. And we don't want that. So you can't really try to tell us what to do.  Harsh, yes, but she realized we were serious and hasn't brought it up since.
> 
> We fully admit that our personalities are a bit too selfish to lend itself to having kids.  We like being able to set our own schedules (like going to DL in the offseason!) Sure some people just have that parental switch click on when their kids are born, but others don't.  It's not like you can give them back if you realize it's a mistake, and it would be terrible to harbor resentment towards a helpless child for the rest of their lives. Frankly I've known some women that treat their babies more like a trendy accessory than anything else.  And the only reason they had them is because "that's what you're supposed to do".  No, actually you're supposed to do what is right for you. I have a good friend who's about to give birth, and I think she'll be a great mom. But we know that it wouldn't be the right decision for us.





zanzibar138 said:


> I want to 'like' this post
> 
> I'm an only child too, and I feel a little guilty about the prospect of never giving my parents grandchildren. Fortunately they are very supportive and want only the best for me and what is going to make me happy. Plus, they're not really big on kids and babies either.
> 
> I have a lot of friends having babies at the moment, and am feeling the pressure from society, but I know what's right for me



I second that, I want to give  to both of you. You took the words right out of my mouth. I've known since before I met DH that I didn't want children, and if I was ever get married that my DH would have to feel the same way. Thankfully I found one who does! We've been married almost 5 years and look forward to many many many more that don't involve diaper changes, 3am feedings, not being able to sleep in on the weekends, not going on random road trips, strollers, worrying about preschools, etc. Just the idea of having a kid makes me freak out, it's obviously not in my DNA to be a mom. Heck we barely want a dog, maybe some goldfish instead, but maybe we should graduate to real houseplants instead of plastic first


----------



## zima-cheryl

beatlesblonde said:


> Ibut maybe we should graduate to real houseplants instead of plastic first



It is good to have goals 
Could I recommend a Peace Lily.  If there is a way to kill one, I've yet to find it. 

Seriously though, It is funny how difficult it is to find like-minded folks.
We were at supper with two other CF couples & were talking about how all the couples had met, and even when someone says they are CF others always assume 'you'll change your mind'.


----------



## glaserjm

zima-cheryl said:


> It is good to have goals
> Could I recommend a Peace Lily.  If there is a way to kill one, I've yet to find it.
> 
> Seriously though, It is funny how difficult it is to find like-minded folks.
> We were at supper with two other CF couples & were talking about how all the couples had met, and even when someone says they are CF others always assume 'you'll change your mind'.



I despise the "change your mind" comments. If one of my friends said to me, "I've decided I never want to travel to Africa." (which has always been something I have wanted to do), I wouldn't say, "Oh don't worry, I'm sure you'll change your mind."...because why would I care if they changed their mind?! Just because it's something I want to do does not mean it is something I assume everyone wants to do!

All of my friends who have children love them dearly and are great parents, but I've had more than one of them say, "I think you'd be just as happy without them." or more flatly, "Don't do it." This is the bit of honesty you rarely receive, but I am grateful to have been bolstered by some that are on the other side who aren't clinging to the old "change your mind" (i.e. join the club so we aren't the only ones) mantra.


----------



## beatlesblonde

glaserjm said:


> I despise the "change your mind" comments. If one of my friends said to me, "I've decided I never want to travel to Africa." (which has always been something I have wanted to do), I wouldn't say, "Oh don't worry, I'm sure you'll change your mind."...because why would I care if they changed their mind?! Just because it's something I want to do does not mean it is something I assume everyone wants to do!
> 
> All of my friends who have children love them dearly and are great parents, but I've had more than one of them say, "I think you'd be just as happy without them." or more flatly, "Don't do it." This is the bit of honesty you rarely receive, but I am grateful to have been bolstered by some that are on the other side who aren't clinging to the old "change your mind" (i.e. join the club so we aren't the only ones) mantra.



Thankfully I've never had anyone tell me that we'll change our mind, but I think my MIL (not so) secretly harbors hope that we will. She's never flat out said it, but some other things she's said make me think that even though we've told her outright that kids aren't for us. 

Whenever being CF comes up, even if it's a news article and is in no way directly connected to me it gets my hackles up. You would think in this day and age that people deciding to be CF wouldn't be such a big deal. Why is procreation or the lack thereof have to be such a public issue?


----------



## Aeryn76

I'm a single 37 year old kid. Don't have kids of my own & don't plan on it happening in the future too. My family on both sides have a long history of mental illness, alcoholism, & bad hearts. My grandpa & uncle both died of heart attacks. So I decided not to have kids. I help take care of my mom who is bipolar so that is enough for me. I love Disney! I blame my grandma cause she used to buy me Mickey stuff all the time when I was little. 
I got the weird looks too when I said I was going to wdw & I when I went on a cruise too. I am a kid at heart & had a blast on both trips! Got my picture taken with Mickey & also Dug and Russell. Rode star tours 3 times cause that ride is awesome & I'm a nerd. 
To me there are 2 types of people.. those who get it & those who don't. I'm glad I get it.


----------



## CallieMar

zima-cheryl said:


> It is good to have goals
> Could I recommend a Peace Lily.  If there is a way to kill one, I've yet to find it.
> 
> Seriously though, It is funny how difficult it is to find like-minded folks.
> We were at supper with two other CF couples & were talking about how all the couples had met, and even when someone says they are CF others always assume 'you'll change your mind'.





glaserjm said:


> I despise the "change your mind" comments. If one of my friends said to me, "I've decided I never want to travel to Africa." (which has always been something I have wanted to do), I wouldn't say, "Oh don't worry, I'm sure you'll change your mind."...because why would I care if they changed their mind?! Just because it's something I want to do does not mean it is something I assume everyone wants to do!
> 
> All of my friends who have children love them dearly and are great parents, but I've had more than one of them say, "I think you'd be just as happy without them." or more flatly, "Don't do it." This is the bit of honesty you rarely receive, but I am grateful to have been bolstered by some that are on the other side who aren't clinging to the old "change your mind" (i.e. join the club so we aren't the only ones) mantra.



Ugh, I used to get the "you'll change your mind" comments all the time from my coworkers.  My workplace skews younger now so I don't get that as much anymore.

I'm now one of the last of my close circle of cousins that hasn't had kids.  They know us well enough to understand we want to remain childfree.  My aunties will tease us once in a while asking when we are going to get married but for the most part they stay away from those two subjects.  Which when I really think about it, is surprisingly tactful on their part!


----------



## franandaj

beatlesblonde said:


> I second that, I want to give  to both of you. You took the words right out of my mouth. I've known since before I met DH that I didn't want children, and if I was ever get married that my DH would have to feel the same way. Thankfully I found one who does! We've been married almost 5 years and look forward to many many many more that don't involve diaper changes, 3am feedings, not being able to sleep in on the weekends, not going on random road trips, strollers, worrying about preschools, etc. Just the idea of having a kid makes me freak out, it's obviously not in my DNA to be a mom. Heck we barely want a dog, maybe some goldfish instead, but maybe we should graduate to real houseplants instead of plastic first



Yeah, I get this.  I never wanted to have kids, changing diapers was something that always appalled me. I can't even deal with cat boxes, that's my SO's responsibility.  That said, we love having cats, they don't need tuition, they give you love, but do require care when you go on vacation.  If you're having a hard time with houseplants, maybe pets are a bit down the road!    But good luck with it!



zima-cheryl said:


> It is good to have goals
> Could I recommend a Peace Lily.  If there is a way to kill one, I've yet to find it.
> 
> Seriously though, It is funny how difficult it is to find like-minded folks.
> We were at supper with two other CF couples & were talking about how all the couples had met, and even when someone says they are CF others always assume 'you'll change your mind'.



That's one nice thing about the LGBT community is that they don't assume you want kids.  While many folks now have kids and really enjoy it, no one seems to "expect" it from you.  But even when I was with men, I still never wanted to have kids, I kept thinking, "he better take over the 'mom' duties cause I'm certainly NOT doing any of that stuff!"  I'm glad it worked out I'm not in that situation any more!


----------



## mrsclark

Haven't heard anything from anyone on this thread in awhile!

DH and I just got back from 10 nights in WDW (plus 3 nights in Destin, FL with his mom and maternal grandparents).  We had a blast - we went to MNSSHP twice.  We tried BOG for the first time and liked it so much we went back a second time. 7DMT was so much fun.

We stayed at the YC for the first time and loved it even more than the BC/BCV where we stayed the last three years.

Hope all of you are still doing well!


----------



## mrsclark

Haven't heard anything from anyone on this thread in awhile!

DH and I just got back from 10 nights in WDW (plus 3 nights in Destin, FL with his mom and maternal grandparents). We had a blast - we went to MNSSHP twice. We tried BOG for the first time and liked it so much we went back a second time. 7DMT was so much fun.

We stayed at the YC for the first time and loved it even more than the BC/BCV where we stayed the last three years.

Hope all of you are still doing well!


----------



## BudgieMama

We got back from our first trip a couple of weeks ago, and had a blast! We did so much, and it was a huge amount of fun...  We definitely want to go back (although in a couple of years, as there are so many places we want to visit as well)... and I can't imagine ever wanting to taking kids of WDW. 

Is it bad that we're moving from child-free for now, to "maybe we'll just stay child-free"? I mean, we're not 100% decided, but it's looking more and more likely that children just aren't in our future, and we're OK with that...


----------



## beatlesblonde

mrsclark said:


> Haven't heard anything from anyone on this thread in awhile!
> 
> DH and I just got back from 10 nights in WDW (plus 3 nights in Destin, FL with his mom and maternal grandparents). We had a blast - we went to MNSSHP twice. We tried BOG for the first time and liked it so much we went back a second time. 7DMT was so much fun.
> 
> We stayed at the YC for the first time and loved it even more than the BC/BCV where we stayed the last three years.
> 
> Hope all of you are still doing well!



Oh that sounds wonderful! My DH somewhat fell in love with the YC after dining there on our last trip, I'm still a Boardwalk gal myself (although I will take Stormalong Bay over the creepy clown slide  )

We're going on our 2nd DCL cruise next month with my MIL and FIL. I just had my gallbladder removed so I'm looking forward to a week of letting Disney cater all my needs.


----------



## Bushmills

Hi all, haven't been on in what seems like forever.  Hope everyone is doing well.  Does Maddie come around these parts anymore?


----------



## CruisingGoddess

mrsclark said:


> Haven't heard anything from anyone on this thread in awhile!
> 
> DH and I just got back from 10 nights in WDW (plus 3 nights in Destin, FL with his mom and maternal grandparents). We had a blast - we went to MNSSHP twice. We tried BOG for the first time and liked it so much we went back a second time. 7DMT was so much fun.
> 
> We stayed at the YC for the first time and loved it even more than the BC/BCV where we stayed the last three years.
> 
> Hope all of you are still doing well!



Awesome! I'll be staying at YC for the Wine & Dine Half in November. Looking forward to it.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Hey all. Life has been super busy and annoying lol. Hope all you childfree people are doing well and living life!


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hey all. Life has been super busy and annoying lol. Hope all you childfree people are doing well and living life!



Hi LakelandGal. nice to meet you.  If your nicname is any indication, we're just east of you.  Furry kids here too.  Nice to meet another Floridian-kid-free-dog-lover.  Thought we were the only ones in the state. lol


----------



## sewmess

BudgieMama said:


> We got back from our first trip a couple of weeks ago, and had a blast! We did so much, and it was a huge amount of fun...  We definitely want to go back (although in a couple of years, as there are so many places we want to visit as well)... and I can't imagine ever wanting to taking kids of WDW.
> 
> Is it bad that we're moving from child-free for now, to "maybe we'll just stay child-free"? I mean, we're not 100% decided, but it's looking more and more likely that children just aren't in our future, and we're OK with that...



That's where we are too.  DH (who would have liked kids) said after we got back this last time..."Every time I think I'd like to share this (Disney) with a child of our own, we go back and I get to enjoy NOT having a kid." He was specifically talking about the meltdowns we observed and thinking about having a sick child at Disney really did him in.  We're getting to that place where we'll be happy to share Disney with our friend's children because, again - we won't have to deal with the meltdowns directly.  

Is that wrong of us?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Hi LakelandGal. nice to meet you.  If your nicname is any indication, we're just east of you.  Furry kids here too.  Nice to meet another Floridian-kid-free-dog-lover.  Thought we were the only ones in the state. lol



Hi there. Yep we are in Lakeland. lol Yay! We aren't the only ones here in this area haha. When we go out it is hard not to think that isn't it lol


----------



## lakelandgal70

sewmess said:


> That's where we are too.  DH (who would have liked kids) said after we got back this last time..."Every time I think I'd like to share this (Disney) with a child of our own, we go back and I get to enjoy NOT having a kid." He was specifically talking about the meltdowns we observed and thinking about having a sick child at Disney really did him in.  We're getting to that place where we'll be happy to share Disney with our friend's children because, again - we won't have to deal with the meltdowns directly.
> 
> Is that wrong of us?



Nope not wrong at all. Going to Disney is so much fun with kids, when they are someone elses lol. It is fun to see it through their eyes. But when they start melting down it is good feeling to know you don't have to deal with it lol


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hi there. Yep we are in Lakeland. lol Yay! We aren't the only ones here in this area haha. When we go out it is hard not to think that isn't it lol



Ha, yes, indeed it is!  We've often thought Disney should have an "Adults Only" day.  Though we may be the only four in the parks.  What kind of furry kids do you guys have?  We have a weimaraner and a border collie - both are absolute train wrecks but we love them immensely.  We're in Davenport, and try to hit the parks as often as we can.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Ha, yes, indeed it is!  We've often thought Disney should have an "Adults Only" day.  Though we may be the only four in the parks.  What kind of furry kids do you guys have?  We have a weimaraner and a border collie - both are absolute train wrecks but we love them immensely.  We're in Davenport, and try to hit the parks as often as we can.



haha I have a feeling we wouldn't be the only ones in the park for an Adults only day. I think that is a fabulous idea! We have a dachshund, American cocker and English cocker. They are so much fun and I love them to death. We try to hit the parks a lot too. In fact our friends are down from PA and we were there on Sunday and Tues nights lol.


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> haha I have a feeling we wouldn't be the only ones in the park for an Adults only day. I think that is a fabulous idea! We have a dachshund, American cocker and English cocker. They are so much fun and I love them to death. We try to hit the parks a lot too. In fact our friends are down from PA and we were there on Sunday and Tues nights lol.



That's awesome!  We're huge dog lovers as well - most times, we like being around them as opposed to people.  Not sure what that says about us. lol.  

Nice - twice in a week!  Always fun to show friends around the parks, isn't it?  We were at MK last night.  Could not believe how crowded it was.  We were still expecting pre-snow bird crowds.  Even Small World had a 25 minute wait.  

What's your favorite park?


----------



## danijake

For those that live in the area... do you rent or own? I have been thinking about relocating (...someday), and I was wondering what the area is like. It is not dog-friendly around here, which makes finding an apartment difficult. Even more so because we have a pitbull mix.


----------



## Bushmills

danijake said:


> For those that live in the area... do you rent or own? I have been thinking about relocating (...someday), and I was wondering what the area is like. It is not dog-friendly around here, which makes finding an apartment difficult. Even more so because we have a pitbull mix.



Nice to meet you.  We own, but are not directly in the "disney area" of Kissimmee.  We border between Davenport and Haines City, which is approx 25 mins south / west of Disney.  Most areas around here are dog friendly.  There is a large pitbull population here, and fortunately, the incorrect stigma is not very prevalent.  Be cautious about HOA's, as they tend to run rampant down here; with many restrictive rules. There are areas to be cautious of (parts of Orlando, Kissimmee, and Winter Haven come to mind). If you'd like any further info, just let me know.  Happy to help anyway I can.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> That's awesome!  We're huge dog lovers as well - most times, we like being around them as opposed to people.  Not sure what that says about us. lol.
> 
> Nice - twice in a week!  Always fun to show friends around the parks, isn't it?  We were at MK last night.  Could not believe how crowded it was.  We were still expecting pre-snow bird crowds.  Even Small World had a 25 minute wait.
> 
> What's your favorite park?



haha Well we prefer our dogs to most people to so I just think it says we are very smart lol

Oh wow it really is a small world! We were at MK last night too. We couldn't believe how crowded it was either. Was insane!!! We had dinner at 8:30 at Tonys and then headed over to ride the Mine Train. Think we were in line around 10:30 or so. Riding that at night is so different than at night. Love it. 

I would have to say MK is our favorite followed by Epcot. MK just for the shear nostalgia and Epcot love the different countries and just walking around the wider spaces and taking it all in. Great park for picture taking. Hollywood Studios is our least favorite but we do love the Christmas lights there. What is your fav?


----------



## lakelandgal70

danijake said:


> For those that live in the area... do you rent or own? I have been thinking about relocating (...someday), and I was wondering what the area is like. It is not dog-friendly around here, which makes finding an apartment difficult. Even more so because we have a pitbull mix.



We own too and honestly if you can own I think it is better option. When you rent you have to abide by too many rules lol. And having a pitbull or mix the discrimination is insane. So many places won't rent to you. I never really understood that cause any dog has the potential to bit not just one certain breed. We have many dog parks down here and it is really getting more dog friendly.


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> haha Well we prefer our dogs to most people to so I just think it says we are very smart lol
> 
> Oh wow it really is a small world! We were at MK last night too. We couldn't believe how crowded it was either. Was insane!!! We had dinner at 8:30 at Tonys and then headed over to ride the Mine Train. Think we were in line around 10:30 or so. Riding that at night is so different than at night. Love it.
> 
> I would have to say MK is our favorite followed by Epcot. MK just for the shear nostalgia and Epcot love the different countries and just walking around the wider spaces and taking it all in. Great park for picture taking. Hollywood Studios is our least favorite but we do love the Christmas lights there. What is your fav?



Wow, small world indeed!  We may have passed each other at some point.

We are very similar - MK simply for nostalgia (love me some TTA and CoP), with Epcot being a close second.  For much the same reasons too - we love to walk the countries, and if the lines are big, we get a couple of cocktails, pick a bench and people watch; which there never seems to be a shortage of. lol.

We'll go to the Studios to ride RnRC, and DW loves Tower Of Terror (which she usually rides single rider, as I'm not big on that ride), oh, and we both love Great Movie Ride.

Now you have me geeking out.  Might have to take a trip over tonight. lol.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Wow, small world indeed!  We may have passed each other at some point.
> 
> We are very similar - MK simply for nostalgia (love me some TTA and CoP), with Epcot being a close second.  For much the same reasons too - we love to walk the countries, and if the lines are big, we get a couple of cocktails, pick a bench and people watch; which there never seems to be a shortage of. lol.
> 
> We'll go to the Studios to ride RnRC, and DW loves Tower Of Terror (which she usually rides single rider, as I'm not big on that ride), oh, and we both love Great Movie Ride.
> 
> Now you have me geeking out.  Might have to take a trip over tonight. lol.



Hahaha yeah tons of people watching. I was so amazed at how much butt cheek we saw last night. Seriously was bizarre lol

We were at Studios Sunday night and it was pretty crowded too. I will not ride RNRC as I do not like rides that go upside down but hubby really likes that ride. I will ride Tower even though it scares me lol and we both love Great Movie Ride. Like the Toy Story one too but would never wait in that line lol. Think we have only ridden it twice. 

lol you should go tonight and geek out to your hearts content. I just love it there!!


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Hahaha yeah tons of people watching. I was so amazed at how much butt cheek we saw last night. Seriously was bizarre lol
> 
> We were at Studios Sunday night and it was pretty crowded too. I will not ride RNRC as I do not like rides that go upside down but hubby really likes that ride. I will ride Tower even though it scares me lol and we both love Great Movie Ride. Like the Toy Story one too but would never wait in that line lol. Think we have only ridden it twice.
> 
> lol you should go tonight and geek out to your hearts content. I just love it there!!



ha, yes, I completely agree - we typically won't wait in lines.  Toy Story is a fun ride though.  You pose a compelling argument - we SHOULD go tonight!  Though, truth be told, we never need much convincing. lol.  

We moved down here 3 years ago, and love the parks, but all of our few friends have kids, so trying to get there on short notice with friends is always challenging.  Do you guys find the same challenge?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> ha, yes, I completely agree - we typically won't wait in lines.  Toy Story is a fun ride though.  You pose a compelling argument - we SHOULD go tonight!  Though, truth be told, we never need much convincing. lol.
> 
> We moved down here 3 years ago, and love the parks, but all of our few friends have kids, so trying to get there on short notice with friends is always challenging.  Do you guys find the same challenge?



LOL yeah we don't need much convincing either. Such a great place to just go and forget about all the stuff going on in world and your life. 

To be honest we have no local friends. lol. We had friends that we would do things with but we ended that relationship. Won't get into it but it was best for everyone involved. So all our other friends are out of state haha. My best friend and her family are in PA and looking to move down here hopefully within next year or sooner. They have 2 boys and we love them to death. I think it is fun when they aren't yours haha.


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> LOL yeah we don't need much convincing either. Such a great place to just go and forget about all the stuff going on in world and your life.
> 
> To be honest we have no local friends. lol. We had friends that we would do things with but we ended that relationship. Won't get into it but it was best for everyone involved. So all our other friends are out of state haha. My best friend and her family are in PA and looking to move down here hopefully within next year or sooner. They have 2 boys and we love them to death. I think it is fun when they aren't yours haha.



We are in much the same situation as you.  Our friends are mostly all up north as well.  We've met a few couples down here, but just haven't hit that compatibility level, if that makes sense?  Seems the older we get, the harder it is to find true friends, with compatible interests.

You're exactly right - it's fun to fill 'em with sugar and caffeine, then send 'em home to the parents!  lol.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> We are in much the same situation as you.  Our friends are mostly all up north as well.  We've met a few couples down here, but just haven't hit that compatibility level, if that makes sense?  Seems the older we get, the harder it is to find true friends, with compatible interests.
> 
> You're exactly right - it's fun to fill 'em with sugar and caffeine, then send 'em home to the parents!  lol.



Yes that makes perfect sense. The older I get the less nonsense I want to deal with hahahaha. Seems most people are interested in just having babies, which is fine but that never was for us. 

Yes so fun to be silly with kids and then send them on their way. hehe


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yes that makes perfect sense. The older I get the less nonsense I want to deal with hahahaha. Seems most people are interested in just having babies, which is fine but that never was for us.
> 
> Yes so fun to be silly with kids and then send them on their way. hehe



Totally agree with you there!  We've never felt the urge to procreate either.  Seven billion people already on the planet, and we just didn't see the sense of adding any more.

Glad to hear you have friends moving your way soon though - you must be excited.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Totally agree with you there!  We've never felt the urge to procreate either.  Seven billion people already on the planet, and we just didn't see the sense of adding any more.
> 
> Glad to hear you have friends moving your way soon though - you must be excited.



I am excited but at same time scared for them. I have known too many people whos dream was to move down to Florida and then it just all crashed around them. Just hope it all works out. The job market down here is pretty sucky and her hubby is in pretty job specific field. 

There was a time period when I hit 30 I felt like I needed to have a baby. All my friends had babies and careers and I felt like a failure. Hubby was adamant he didn't want to have a kid. Thank goodness cause I don't think I could have handled raising a child esp with my chronic illness and the high possibility of passing something on to the child. I truly believe things happen for a reason and not everyone needs to be a parent. If that makes sense lol


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> I am excited but at same time scared for them. I have known too many people whos dream was to move down to Florida and then it just all crashed around them. Just hope it all works out. The job market down here is pretty sucky and her hubby is in pretty job specific field.
> 
> There was a time period when I hit 30 I felt like I needed to have a baby. All my friends had babies and careers and I felt like a failure. Hubby was adamant he didn't want to have a kid. Thank goodness cause I don't think I could have handled raising a child esp with my chronic illness and the high possibility of passing something on to the child. I truly believe things happen for a reason and not everyone needs to be a parent. If that makes sense lol



Completely understand, it is a different environment down here, to be sure.  Hope everything works out for them though - best thoughts coming your way 

Interesting - we went through a similar period of "should we / shouldn't we?".  Thankfully, we landed on the same side you did.  There are times we find it would be fun to have a little one, but those rare times are far outweighed by all the other times of "isn't it great not to be tied down?".  I suppose one could see it as being selfish, but we enjoy our relative freedom.

Sorry to hear about your illness, and hope you're okay.  That makes perfect sense, and unless someone goes through what you go through, i don't think they can fully understand.  I know what you mean though, and fully agree.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Completely understand, it is a different environment down here, to be sure.  Hope everything works out for them though - best thoughts coming your way
> 
> Interesting - we went through a similar period of "should we / shouldn't we?".  Thankfully, we landed on the same side you did.  There are times we find it would be fun to have a little one, but those rare times are far outweighed by all the other times of "isn't it great not to be tied down?".  I suppose one could see it as being selfish, but we enjoy our relative freedom.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your illness, and hope you're okay.  That makes perfect sense, and unless someone goes through what you go through, i don't think they can fully understand.  I know what you mean though, and fully agree.



Thanks! I have good days and bad days. The bad ones really make me appreciate the good ones haha. But it isn't going to stop me from living. I feel that is important to maintain a positive attitude no matter what bad things are going on in your life or the world. 

Yeah I don't view it as selfish. I know a lot of people do but I think we all have different paths to take. I think the selfish ones are the ones that have a kid just so they aren't lonely, or someone to take care of them when they get old, or just to see what the kid would look like cause both parents are attractive lol. You know what I mean. I think people should just respect others decisions and butt out haaha


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Thanks! I have good days and bad days. The bad ones really make me appreciate the good ones haha. But it isn't going to stop me from living. I feel that is important to maintain a positive attitude no matter what bad things are going on in your life or the world.
> 
> Yeah I don't view it as selfish. I know a lot of people do but I think we all have different paths to take. I think the selfish ones are the ones that have a kid just so they aren't lonely, or someone to take care of them when they get old, or just to see what the kid would look like cause both parents are attractive lol. You know what I mean. I think people should just respect others decisions and butt out haaha



Sounds like you have a great attitude toward it.  I hope your good days greatly outweigh the bad.

I agree completely.  I don't judge anyone, and the first thing that pushes me away is being judged.  What we're truly talking about here is personal choice, and anyone who condemns me for a personal choice that has not hurt anyone else; well, I just don't have any time for.  People need to smile more and frown less. lol.  Hope your day's going well


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Sounds like you have a great attitude toward it.  I hope your good days greatly outweigh the bad.
> 
> I agree completely.  I don't judge anyone, and the first thing that pushes me away is being judged.  What we're truly talking about here is personal choice, and anyone who condemns me for a personal choice that has not hurt anyone else; well, I just don't have any time for.  People need to smile more and frown less. lol.  Hope your day's going well



Thanks! I try to have positive attitude about everything. Life is just too short to not. Doesn't mean I am pollyanna haha just choose to be happy. 

I so agree. Less frowns more smiles. And less complaining too! People aren't happy with what they have and want more. 

Day is going well so far. Got up early to clean and still haven't cleaned haha. But heading that way now to clean and finish up laundry. Hope your day is going good too!


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Thanks! I try to have positive attitude about everything. Life is just too short to not. Doesn't mean I am pollyanna haha just choose to be happy.
> 
> I so agree. Less frowns more smiles. And less complaining too! People aren't happy with what they have and want more.
> 
> Day is going well so far. Got up early to clean and still haven't cleaned haha. But heading that way now to clean and finish up laundry. Hope your day is going good too!



Truer words have never been spoken. Glad the day went well for you.  Mine was busy, but it's FRIDAY NOW!  WooHoo!

Taking DW to Boma for her bday tomorrow


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Truer words have never been spoken. Glad the day went well for you.  Mine was busy, but it's FRIDAY NOW!  WooHoo!
> 
> Taking DW to Boma for her bday tomorrow



Yay!! Happy Birthday to Mrs. Bushmills. That will be awesome Birthday.


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Yay!! Happy Birthday to Mrs. Bushmills. That will be awesome Birthday.



Thank you!  We had a great time, and I think she was happy .

Boma was excellent, as always; with the exception of small sticky fingers in the buffet, and one obnoxious gentleman, who insisted on touching all the fresh plates before choosing one (is it me, or is that really disgusting?).  Ah well, food was great though, and she had fun.

How was your weekend?  Did you guys get to the parks?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Thank you!  We had a great time, and I think she was happy .
> 
> Boma was excellent, as always; with the exception of small sticky fingers in the buffet, and one obnoxious gentleman, who insisted on touching all the fresh plates before choosing one (is it me, or is that really disgusting?).  Ah well, food was great though, and she had fun.
> 
> How was your weekend?  Did you guys get to the parks?



So glad you had great time! 

We love Boma too but buffets in general skeeve me out. People touching the food and also people almost running you over to the buffet. I mean what in the world??  It isn't like the food is gonna disappear lol. And guess what if it does it is magically replaced with newer fresher food. haha. So yes people touching the food is gross. Thankfully Disney is pretty good about watching that kind of stuff and if you ever see anyone touching food you can tell the chefs and they will replace it. That is a great way to spread germs. 

Had pretty quiet weekend. Worked on a project for my husband while he was manning the bingo hall lol. So we didn't make it to the parks. From the pictures of friends who are there now it is a good thing. It looked packed to the gills with people. We are going next Sunday to Food and Wine. That was day we were suppose to head up to TN but come to find out hubby has to look for a new job. So hopefully that week will have some interviews lined up for him. He was laid off a year ago after 10 years at the same place. Just thankful that this time we got an unofficial heads up and at least he still has his job. silver linings and all ya know?


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> So glad you had great time!
> 
> We love Boma too but buffets in general skeeve me out. People touching the food and also people almost running you over to the buffet. I mean what in the world??  It isn't like the food is gonna disappear lol. And guess what if it does it is magically replaced with newer fresher food. haha. So yes people touching the food is gross. Thankfully Disney is pretty good about watching that kind of stuff and if you ever see anyone touching food you can tell the chefs and they will replace it. That is a great way to spread germs.
> 
> Had pretty quiet weekend. Worked on a project for my husband while he was manning the bingo hall lol. So we didn't make it to the parks. From the pictures of friends who are there now it is a good thing. It looked packed to the gills with people. We are going next Sunday to Food and Wine. That was day we were suppose to head up to TN but come to find out hubby has to look for a new job. So hopefully that week will have some interviews lined up for him. He was laid off a year ago after 10 years at the same place. Just thankful that this time we got an unofficial heads up and at least he still has his job. silver linings and all ya know?



Sounds like you had a good weekend as well, glad to hear it.  Though sorry to hear about your hubby's impending job loss.  Nice though, that he's received some advance warning.  Things work out for good people, and I'm sure he'll find something as good, if not better, in no time.  Good thoughts are with you.

The parks do seem to be very crowded as of late.  Not sure if it's an early snowbird season, or if more people are just feeling the Disney itch.  Personally, I like it when the tourist seasons are over, and the parks slow down somewhat.  Looks like we may be cooked till after the holidays this year though.  Would be fun to get to food and wine festival once more before it's over.

Hope your Monday's going well.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Sounds like you had a good weekend as well, glad to hear it.  Though sorry to hear about your hubby's impending job loss.  Nice though, that he's received some advance warning.  Things work out for good people, and I'm sure he'll find something as good, if not better, in no time.  Good thoughts are with you.
> 
> The parks do seem to be very crowded as of late.  Not sure if it's an early snowbird season, or if more people are just feeling the Disney itch.  Personally, I like it when the tourist seasons are over, and the parks slow down somewhat.  Looks like we may be cooked till after the holidays this year though.  Would be fun to get to food and wine festival once more before it's over.
> 
> Hope your Monday's going well.



Thanks! I know it will all work out. We are in situation that we can just leave town or state if need to. House paid for and remodeled with nothing really tying us here. I have been wanting to leave for years lol. But getting hubby on board has been struggle. 

This has been a long weekend for many with today being Columbus Day. So that probably was why it was so crowded this weekend. First part of September is pretty quiet as is Jan when everyone goes back to school. February was a good time for lower crowds too. 

If you feel like heading to Food and Wine Sunday maybe we could meet up. We probably won't hit it till around 11 as we like to sleep in haha. 

Today is going pretty good. Dogs have been out several times today enjoying the breeze and sun. Hope you too are having great day!


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Thanks! I know it will all work out. We are in situation that we can just leave town or state if need to. House paid for and remodeled with nothing really tying us here. I have been wanting to leave for years lol. But getting hubby on board has been struggle.
> 
> This has been a long weekend for many with today being Columbus Day. So that probably was why it was so crowded this weekend. First part of September is pretty quiet as is Jan when everyone goes back to school. February was a good time for lower crowds too.
> 
> If you feel like heading to Food and Wine Sunday maybe we could meet up. We probably won't hit it till around 11 as we like to sleep in haha.
> 
> Today is going pretty good. Dogs have been out several times today enjoying the breeze and sun. Hope you too are having great day!



Lol, leave the land of the mouse??  How will you get your Disney fix?

Sunday sounds great - would be nice to meet you both.  I'll talk with DW tonight, and maybe we can shoot for 11:30-12:00.  Will stop in and let you know tomorrow, and will confirm on Saturday (owning your own business means plans can suddenly change lol).  Really looking forward to it though!


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Lol, leave the land of the mouse??  How will you get your Disney fix?
> 
> Sunday sounds great - would be nice to meet you both.  I'll talk with DW tonight, and maybe we can shoot for 11:30-12:00.  Will stop in and let you know tomorrow, and will confirm on Saturday (owning your own business means plans can suddenly change lol).  Really looking forward to it though!



haha we wouldn't be too far from the Mouse. TN is furthest North I would want to move. Right now looking like Tampa area maybe Clearwater. He has couple lines on jobs here in town. I was loosing sleep over it but now I am resigned to fact that it will all work out. No reason to stress over it. 

Totally understand about your plans changing suddenly. If you can't make it out Sunday it isn't like there won't be other times we can get together. We are pretty laid back with plans and all. Have a great night! Looking forward to watch Sundays episode of The Walking Dead lol


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> haha we wouldn't be too far from the Mouse. TN is furthest North I would want to move. Right now looking like Tampa area maybe Clearwater. He has couple lines on jobs here in town. I was loosing sleep over it but now I am resigned to fact that it will all work out. No reason to stress over it.
> 
> Totally understand about your plans changing suddenly. If you can't make it out Sunday it isn't like there won't be other times we can get together. We are pretty laid back with plans and all. Have a great night! Looking forward to watch Sundays episode of The Walking Dead lol



Glad to hear, even better that things are looking up for you here.  What line of work is he in?  Hope it works out great for you guys soon.

Sounds great, we're very laid back as well - we just like laughs, good conversation, and down to earth people, oh, and a cocktail or two (it IS the food and wine fest after all. lol).  Do you guys do Universal as well?  I can imagine it's likely a bit far for you.


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Glad to hear, even better that things are looking up for you here.  What line of work is he in?  Hope it works out great for you guys soon.
> 
> Sounds great, we're very laid back as well - we just like laughs, good conversation, and down to earth people, oh, and a cocktail or two (it IS the food and wine fest after all. lol).  Do you guys do Universal as well?  I can imagine it's likely a bit far for you.



My mantra is the futures so bright gotta wear shades  He is BI developer in IT industry. Tons of jobs seems so I know something will work out. Probably not right time to move. Just the thought of packing and moving with 3 dogs makes me tired haha. 

You all sound a lot like us. There is always something to laugh at haha. I feel we are pretty boring people haha. Yes I agree a cocktail or two esp anytime at Epcot is a good thing. 

We used to have passes to all the theme parks but now just Disney. Disney holds huge nostalgia for me. Universal, to me, just don't have the same pull. Wanted to go to the Halloween Horror nights this year but at 300 for the 2 of us just thought that was crazy. And people think Disney is expensive haha


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> My mantra is the futures so bright gotta wear shades  He is BI developer in IT industry. Tons of jobs seems so I know something will work out. Probably not right time to move. Just the thought of packing and moving with 3 dogs makes me tired haha.
> 
> You all sound a lot like us. There is always something to laugh at haha. I feel we are pretty boring people haha. Yes I agree a cocktail or two esp anytime at Epcot is a good thing.
> 
> We used to have passes to all the theme parks but now just Disney. Disney holds huge nostalgia for me. Universal, to me, just don't have the same pull. Wanted to go to the Halloween Horror nights this year but at 300 for the 2 of us just thought that was crazy. And people think Disney is expensive haha



Nice, he shouldn't have any issue finding another great job.  We moved down from Canada to hear with 2 cats and 2 dogs (one of which stood in her crate the entire trip).  I understand what you mean about having to move 3 dogs.

We do sound a lot alike - we enjoy just sitting and people watching sometimes.  We make up conversation for them.  Sad I know. lol

I hear you - we've wanted to go for HHN for a few years now, but either time or money gets in the way.  It looks cool, but they certainly charge for it, don't they??


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Nice, he shouldn't have any issue finding another great job.  We moved down from Canada to hear with 2 cats and 2 dogs (one of which stood in her crate the entire trip).  I understand what you mean about having to move 3 dogs.
> 
> We do sound a lot alike - we enjoy just sitting and people watching sometimes.  We make up conversation for them.  Sad I know. lol
> 
> I hear you - we've wanted to go for HHN for a few years now, but either time or money gets in the way.  It looks cool, but they certainly charge for it, don't they??



Wow all the way from Canada? That is a long trip. To me Canada seems like a far away exotic place I hope to visit someday lol.

We do the same thing! hahaahaha That is too funny! 

HHN is so much fun esp doing it with other people. One of the houses was Aliens vs Predators and that is 2 of my favorite franchise movies lol.


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> Wow all the way from Canada? That is a long trip. To me Canada seems like a far away exotic place I hope to visit someday lol.
> 
> We do the same thing! hahaahaha That is too funny!
> 
> HHN is so much fun esp doing it with other people. One of the houses was Aliens vs Predators and that is 2 of my favorite franchise movies lol.



Wow, you guys are horror buffs too?  I LOVE horror movies and all things Halloween.  We've started our annual horror movie October, leading to Halloween (my favorite "holiday").  We used to have Halloween parties every year back home (costumes, watch horror movies, etc), but haven't found anyone down here yet who would appreciate that kind of thing.

The exotic land of Canada?  Never thought of it that way. lol.  But it is nice to visit (certain places at certain times of the year - stay away in winter).


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> Wow, you guys are horror buffs too?  I LOVE horror movies and all things Halloween.  We've started our annual horror movie October, leading to Halloween (my favorite "holiday").  We used to have Halloween parties every year back home (costumes, watch horror movies, etc), but haven't found anyone down here yet who would appreciate that kind of thing.
> 
> The exotic land of Canada?  Never thought of it that way. lol.  But it is nice to visit (certain places at certain times of the year - stay away in winter).



My husband isn't in to the horror movies as I am. I will watch anything with zombies haha. Loved all the Resident Evil movies. We don't have parties or even pass out candy. But we do love going to the theme parks, HHN and even Busch Gardens was fun. 

I guess when you have lived in Florida as long as I have any land is exotic lol


----------



## Bushmills

lakelandgal70 said:


> My husband isn't in to the horror movies as I am. I will watch anything with zombies haha. Loved all the Resident Evil movies. We don't have parties or even pass out candy. But we do love going to the theme parks, HHN and even Busch Gardens was fun.
> 
> I guess when you have lived in Florida as long as I have any land is exotic lol



I understand, DW is more into Christmas, and period piece movies.  We used to both love The Walking Dead, but it seems to have become somewhat formulaic in the last few seasons.  Love me some classic zombie movies though.  Are you an Evil Dead fan?

Lol, true.  We can have some snow shipped in to you this winter, would that help?


----------



## lakelandgal70

Bushmills said:


> I understand, DW is more into Christmas, and period piece movies.  We used to both love The Walking Dead, but it seems to have become somewhat formulaic in the last few seasons.  Love me some classic zombie movies though.  Are you an Evil Dead fan?
> 
> Lol, true.  We can have some snow shipped in to you this winter, would that help?



I like all kinds of movies even ones with subtitles lol but horror is my fav. Did you catch Strain on FX? It was based on books by guillermo del toro. Was really good. Yes Evil Dead was first movie we rented. Actually it was our first vcr rental too hahaaha. I haven't seen the remake. I don't like remakes too much. 

Hahaha I would love snow shipped in. It would melt probably before it hit the ground haha


----------

